# Rotting away Impala Fest



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

heres a few i have come across  just been left to rott :angry:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

another


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

another


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

another


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

another


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

again


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

Tryng to save this one :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

www.chevyimpalas.com should be about 10 on there lol


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

more


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

again


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

another


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

yep, another


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Are those all on the island?


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

yes they are all very sad


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Oct 20 2004, 10:05 PM
> *Are those all on the island?
> [snapback]2316063[/snapback]​*


yep, theirs alot of this @#%! out here :uh:


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

What is this place with so many classic cars??
So now you have to Impalas? 63 i 64 <cool>


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

is that the 64SS and 62SS from the reserve in duncan? :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i can bring that 61 back to life


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Can I have any one of those?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

that sucks.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

please make the pain stop! but there is a place here in houston, in northside. everyone in htown who owns a classic chevy knows this guy and where his "shop" is...he has quite a few cars and WILL NOT budge on them. those crusty ass cars he would be askin like 8g's for em. he has a '64ss vert thats been there since '92 and was burned up in a body shop fire, not a damn thing left on it or in it! back when i first saw it in '92, it might have been saveable, but about when i saw recently, it had holes in all the panels. he still wanted 10g's for it.....

some people.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 20 2004, 11:06 PM
> *yes they are all very sad
> [snapback]2316069[/snapback]​*












is this one in FLA???? got a number?? :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

What is it with 58-67 impalas and belairs that some guys want to buy twenty of them to rot away in his backyard? Then they say "no I would rather BURN it to sell you it for that amount of money" and asking for 4 times more whatever you offered.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

they're retarded.


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

what magical island are all these impala's at?????? :uh: :uh: :uh: 



If you visit the island again ......grab me that hood lip moulding and eyebrows off the 64. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

where on the island are these rides located 
and has anyone seen a 59 2dr sitting around preferably in b.c.
theirs gotta be at least one or two on the island maybe even a couple of 58s
does anyone know if the tinman over on the island has any interesting project impalas?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

wheres that going?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

body shop next week


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Oct 21 2004, 06:37 PM
> *where on the island are these rides located
> and has anyone seen a 59 2dr sitting around preferably in b.c.
> theirs gotta be at least one or two on the island  maybe even a couple of 58s
> ...



I ahve not talked to the tinman in a while, I find ebay is cheaper for parts. He has a lot but he is too lazy to look the piles of crap he has stocked up on.


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

anybody can go to those yards and buy???


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

most of the cars are sold whole, and they are not cheap :angry: 


The red 64 and the white 62, yes, on reserve 7g's for the 62, 5g's for the 64  


Vancouver Island, BC  


Tinman is to expensive to get parts from, let alone a whole car :uh: 


I know where theirs a 59 sitting by my house (rough shape) i'll try to snap a pic of it. 2 dr hrtp 

Heres a 61 :uh:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

heres one of the 59


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

another of the 59 :angry:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

here


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Oct 21 2004, 06:37 PM
> *where on the island are these rides located
> and has anyone seen a 59 2dr sitting around preferably in b.c.
> theirs gotta be at least one or two on the island  maybe even a couple of 58s
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

63 came out of the dark


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

well, i take it their is not anymore out their.
Either that or this topic breaks peoples hearts


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

That is a DAMN shame to see all those cars go to waste. :tears:


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

Ive got one just rotting away :tears:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 604IMPALA_@Nov 6 2004, 03:54 PM
> *Ive got one just rotting away :tears:
> [snapback]2366032[/snapback]​*



For the right price I'll load it on a trailor and tow it away! :biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## js64 (Sep 12, 2002)

any pics?


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

This is like watching animal cops and seeing beaten dogs. Which makes me think, maybe we should confiscate these cars and come up with a Rescue League. I think I a great idea.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=58280]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=58281]


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

sad sad sad...


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 6 2004, 05:03 PM
> *For the right price I'll load it on a trailor and tow it away! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2366060[/snapback]​*


i only got one rotting away car left...... Drop top 64


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=60785]

:angry: :tears:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

sad topic


----------



## Yeah-Low (Oct 12, 2004)

I know of some out here in tha stix... Ill try to take wifey's mavica and snap off a couple shots...
I am sick and damn tired of these hicks who holler about 'I aint got to feed it!!!! It will rust away before I let her go for less than $4500"

Makes me want to break the back glass outta his truck and shoot him with his own shotgun!!!!

These cars were once proud kings of the road. they ruled in a day where the Mustangs were knightly and the Camaro wasn't just another Pawn...
That is why I rescued my true love.








Me coming to the rescue!

















Just my 52¢ worth. 
Sorry if I pissed 
off 
anyone...
:0  :angry: :tears: 

CR.


----------



## brokenshamless (Nov 10, 2004)

where are these car at? i need that 61!!!!!


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

which 61?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Nov 12 2004, 07:27 PM
> *[attachmentid=60785]
> 
> :angry:  :tears:
> [snapback]2390623[/snapback]​*


wrecked of not, that red 4-door '64 is just a parts car. I count too many doors on it :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yeah-Low_@Nov 12 2004, 11:22 PM
> * I am sick and damn tired of these hicks who holler about 'I aint got to feed it!!!! It will rust away before I let her go for less than $4500"
> [snapback]2391274[/snapback]​*


I guess its better to hear that instead of "I see what you people do to these kind of cars, there's no way in hell I'll sell it to you". Meanwhile they let it sit there and rust away :angry:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

60 impalas


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

heres my 64 i adopted from the rusty depths of hell..she had been crammed ih that barn behind her for 10 lonely years :tears: .and im about to get a 64ss give to me that is rusting away.i feel it my duty to save these beautiful cars


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Oct 20 2004, 09:59 PM
> *another
> [snapback]2316048[/snapback]​*


hey man hit me on pm with some info on the 65 is it a 283 or 386 cant tell but its way cleaner then the one i wanted


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

here are some


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

63


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

60


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

58


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

LIL SAD STORY FOR YOU ALL...

YESTERDAY WHEN I WAS WORKING I GOT LOST IN OVER BY EMERYVILLE/BERKELEY...WELL I PULLED UP TO A STOP SIGN AND I TOOK A DOUBLE TAKE AND SEEN A 61 IMPALA WHITE WITH GREENISH/BLUE INTERIOR ALL ORIGINAL HUBS EVEN HAD THE FIRE STONES WITH THE 3 INCH W/W THE CAR WAS RUSTED OUT NOT TO BAD BUT I LOOKED PASSED ALL THAT..LOOKED UNDER THE FRAME AND SEEN IT WAS NOT TO BAD BUT HELLA FUCKEN SPIDERWEBS SO I KNEW SHIT WAS NOT DRIVEN...IT HAD THE STOCK DUELS IN PLACE..SO I KNEW IT HAD A V8..INTERIOR WAS ALL OG...WELL I ASKED AROUND AND THE FUCKEN PEOPLE AROUND ME KEEPED TELLING ME IT WAS AN OLD MANS CAR BUT DIDN'T KNOW WHERE HE LIVED..WENT OFF TO WORKED AND FINISHED CAME BACK TO THAT HOUSE AND THE NOTE I LEFT WAS GONE..I PULLED UP NEXT TO THE CAR AND THE OWNER CAME OUT...THIS IS WHERE I WAS GETTING PISSED..I ASKED HIM TO NAME HIS PRICE...HE SAID NO PRICE..I WAS LIKE THE CAR HAS TAGS FROM 84 AND IS NOT CURRENT..HE DIDN'T GIVE A SHIT AND DID NOT WANT TO SELL IT..THEN SAID THAT CAR HE GOT FROM HIS DAD IN THE LATE 70'S AND HE NEVER DROVE IT STORED IT IN HIS BACK YARD..THEN HIS SON PULLED IT OUT A YEAR AGO AND IT SITS WHERE IT SITS..IT HAS TO WHAT HE SAYS 44,OOO ORIGINAL MILES...WHICH I CAN BELIVE CAUSE THE INTERIOR IS SO CLEAN LOOKS LIKE NO ONES SAT ON IT..ITS DIRTY AND DUSTY THOUGH..THEN THIS IS WHERE I REALLY DON'T BELIVE HIM..HE OPENED THE HOOD AND TO MY 1ST THOUGH IT WAS A 348 WITH A 4BBL...HE CLAMES ITS A 409 WITH AN AUTOMATIC..I DON'T BELIVE THAT....HES PLANS WHERE TO {SOME DAY WORK ON IT} I TOLD HIM I'LL GIVE HIM $2500 FOR IT LIKE IT STANDS...THE FUCKED LAUGHED AT ME WHILE ROLLING A JOINT..I SHIT U NOT..HE SAID NO LESS THEN $5000 HE'LL CONSIDER IT..HES A FUCKEN OLD ASS BLACK GUY ABOUT LATE 60'S EARLY 70'S....THAT SHIT GOT ME PISSED OFF..CARS GOING TO SIT THERE A ROTT AWAY AND GET TOWED BY THE CITY ..THEN SOME LUCKY FUCKER IS GOING TO GET IT...MY STORY I'LL GET SOME PICTURES MONDAY WHEN I'M WORKING I'LL PASS BY THERE


----------



## photoshop poser (Jan 12, 2003)

it really hurts to see these cars just rotting away, that picture of all the 60s is crazy, if that was near me i would go there all the time just to walk around them and look at them
im only 17 and my dream car is a 60 imp, and i pretty much gave up on the idea that i could ever own one, and to see all those sitting there fuckin rottin away is torture


----------



## aleigh-n (Aug 5, 2004)

How much would it cost to restore one of these Impalas back to stock?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Here's a 62 rotting way... :tears: 

I wanted this car as a project some time ago and the guy told me he was getting rid of it. ( about 5 years ago ) Then he started telling me his galaxy convert was a better car... I laughed and walked away.. .. needless to say he still has it ( impala )... rotting away..


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

Ya, the stories behind these cars are sad and some make me grind my teeth :angry:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lordz of kuztomz_@Oct 21 2004, 10:19 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2318482[/snapback]​*


this ones gonna need some work!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

anyone from the charlotte nc area? i know where three 64s are.ones four door though. guy said hetake 1500 for the two , two doors, ones a ss. one has a engine in it,anybody want a 64?i didnt really get a good look at em, but there is ussual rust.im a 63 man, so i just glanced over them


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## brokenshamless (Nov 10, 2004)

found on ebay, it bothers me so much to see this car being wasted.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Here's a 64 standard and a 61 that a guy that lives 5 miles from me. Stupid ass will not come off of them for nothin.................... :angry:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

wat kind of horrible sin is this lettin them rott should be against the law


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

That makes me mad as hell......I hate when people have something and will not sale it but yet they are not doing anything with it.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:angry: :angry: :angry: basterds :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

stealth mission into an old man's yard....... 58 something


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

the impala was near his house, couldn't get too close.


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

I saw the white one from the road (belair? pontiac?) and when I went to check it out I noticed the blue 58. I want to go back and get a better look, but I don't think a crazy old bush hermit would be too happy about me hopping his fence. what if the trunk has trim or skirts in it? :biggrin: curiosity.


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Jan 23 2005, 04:40 PM
> *the impala was near his house, couldn't get too close.
> [snapback]2635703[/snapback]​*


now that pic hurts :tears: are those in north Van ?


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

heres a few more :uh:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

the bad part is that this belongs to me.. forgive me , I'm working on it.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 26 2004, 07:32 PM
> *anyone from the charlotte nc area? i know where three 64s are.ones  four door though. guy said hetake 1500 for the two , two doors, ones a ss. one has a engine in it,anybody want a 64?i didnt really get a good look at em, but there is ussual rust.im a 63 man, so i just glanced over them
> [snapback]2544523[/snapback]​*


can u please get pics of the 2?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

what did the poor cars ever do to deserve this?You people get so close o these cars and dont pull of some parts? I wouldve of been snatching trim and other parts! :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Feb 3 2005, 09:01 PM
> *now that pic hurts :tears:  are those in north Van ?
> [snapback]2680886[/snapback]​*


way out in the woods, mid island. :tears:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

DAM!!! THAT'S FUCKING DISTURBING!!! ARE ANY OF THOSE AVAILABLE?


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

the owners are just gonna die and they arent going to get any money out of them. i dont see why they wont sell.


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Apr 20 2005, 02:34 PM
> *way out in the woods, mid island.  :tears:
> [snapback]3026769[/snapback]​*


wow, we should get in touch :biggrin: 
r u in P.A.?


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

damn ..... yes this topic truly hurts the heart of a car man :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i posted this one a while back but it is now at a local body shop getting brought back to life i hope.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Here's some more pix


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

a couple more


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

more


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by photoshop poser_@Dec 24 2004, 06:21 PM~2539239
> *it really hurts to see these cars just rotting away, that picture of all the 60s is crazy, if that was near me i would go there all the time just to walk around them and look at them
> im only 17 and my dream car is a 60 imp, and i pretty much gave up on the idea that i could ever own one, and to see all those sitting there fuckin rottin away is torture
> *




feel you, im 17, i want a 63, and look at this, motherfuckers won't sell it, it make me sad :tears:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

it happens alot


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

Damn homie stop no more pics bro. Your breaking my heart :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

:0


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

wtf them cars are stacked and ready to go to the crusher lol. 

deep down inside my heart is broken  :tears:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

The sad thing about all these cars is, if you approach the owner(s), they wouldn't sell, or they would want $50,000 for them. That's too bad. :angry:


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

[attachmentid=374038]

[attachmentid=374039]


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

UNTOUCHED

64 SS 409 automatic. Check the POWER FUCKING WINDOWS!!!! Rare!!


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

damn i want one!


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

good homes for wild life


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

those cars are all in like nebraska or like montana..where know ones cares..and to everyone else its too far to get them


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Dec 4 2005, 06:47 PM~4335879
> *damn i want one!
> *


We all do.


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## Kirky69 (Nov 23, 2005)

fuck man i hate to see those pics...what a damn waste :uh: :tears:


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

And just in case you guys wanna get one of these here is where you can buy them:

http://www.restorablecars.com/Chevy.htm

No More Wishing :biggrin:


----------



## jayhawk (Aug 11, 2005)

heres one on my farm...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

This shit is depressing.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn homie where are these cars located at big homie


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

been sittin in fairfiled, ca for 10 years or so...... i picked it up and saved it. ex owner is in Pharoas C.C., guess he didnt like 62's.......lucky for me













my progress as of last week......now in the shop being painted


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

looks good


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

[attachmentid=375808]


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

[attachmentid=375812]


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

[attachmentid=375829]


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=223247


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn a very sad site for some of those cars,i wish i had the money to swoop up one or 2 of those 64s as it would be nice to have one,even better to have a vert.


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

dam thats fucked up somewhere out there a fucken squirrel is living in my 59 rag


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

i can't look at this anymore.  :angry:  
What piss me off is, that if I could get one of these cars........... that I couldn't afford to fix it. :uh:


----------



## DownByLaw (Dec 7, 2005)

R.I.P. to all those impalas hope some of them get homes


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LooneyG_@Dec 4 2005, 07:12 PM~4336044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where are all these cars on the trailer going (hopefully not to get crushed)


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

WHOS DOWN TO PITCH IN ON A FLAT BED TOW TRUCK AND START REPO'ING !! :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Dec 6 2005, 10:55 PM~4352861
> *WHOS DOWN TO PITCH IN ON A FLAT BED TOW TRUCK AND START REPO'ING !! :biggrin:
> *


ME!!!! for reals.

My rescue mission before and after. I know why Bowtie charges what they do now.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdown63_@Dec 4 2005, 06:36 PM~4335794
> *[attachmentid=374038]
> 
> [attachmentid=374039]
> *



what the fuckin' fuck?? Inbred hillbilly three handed two tooth havin' butt rapin red necks sitting on artwork for the street and my garage....lets steal them


----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

hers some


----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

....


----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

...


----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

i was going to pick this one up for 1500 canadian lol


----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

...


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Sadly The person I knew who had this car sent it to the boneyard... :twak:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 8 2005, 03:03 PM~4365733
> *Sadly The person I knew who had this car sent it to the boneyard... :twak:
> *



KILL HIM FOR ME!!! :angry:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

IM STILL TRYING TO GET THIS FROM A FRIEND .......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIM's64_@Dec 8 2005, 04:58 PM~4365698
> *i was going to pick this one up for 1500 canadian lol
> *



so wut happened?


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Sad pictures homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ozzie_blue_bike (Oct 4, 2005)

heres some :tears: 









































to see cars like this is very depressing :tears:


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIM's64_@Dec 8 2005, 02:58 PM~4365698
> *i was going to pick this one up for 1500 canadian lol
> *



Looks alright for 1500....


----------



## Da One (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 20 2004, 09:06 PM~2316069
> *yes they are all very sad
> *


WHERE THE HECK IS THIS 61 RAG AT? I'VE ALWAYS WANTED A 61 RAG!


----------



## Da One (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 21 2004, 08:30 AM~2316847
> *:biggrin:
> *


I'D TAKE THIS 64 TOO!!!


----------



## Da One (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Oct 21 2004, 06:37 PM~2318255
> *where on the island are these rides located
> and has anyone seen a 59 2dr sitting around preferably in b.c.
> theirs gotta be at least one or two on the island  maybe even a couple of 58s
> ...


I HAVE A 59 IMPALA 2 DR HARDTOP BODY HERE IN NEW MEXICO


----------



## Da One (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jan 2 2005, 05:37 PM~2564555
> *Here's a 64 standard and a 61 that a guy that lives 5 miles from me.  Stupid ass will not come off of them for nothin.................... :angry:
> *


I LOVE 61'S. THAT'S ALL I NEED TO COMPLETE MY COLLECTION!


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

does anyone know of any cars laying around in kentucky? lol. let me know and they wont be there in a few days


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## burnslo (Mar 4, 2002)

This post made me sad       then I was like :banghead: Why Why ....some one give them homes


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozzie_blue_bike_@Dec 8 2005, 02:44 PM~4366020
> *heres some  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


wow look like this 61


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

cool place to visit


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

some i saw up north in a junkyard


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

sad so sad. :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

My dream car rotting away. :tears:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2005, 04:59 PM~4438844
> *cool place to visit
> *


where is that place at i would love to go thier one day


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Dec 19 2005, 07:51 PM~4440334
> *where is that place at i would love to go thier one day
> *


arizona


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

ttt for rust :barf:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 20 2005, 11:00 AM~4444089
> *ttt for rust :barf:
> *


LMFAO :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Dec 20 2005, 01:00 PM~4444089
> *ttt for rust :barf:
> *







:roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah lmfao


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

[attachmentid=392876]


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2005, 04:59 PM~4438844
> *cool place to visit
> *


got a # to where that 65 is at


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheKrush_@Dec 20 2005, 07:38 PM~4447086
> *[attachmentid=392876]
> *




there used to be a 61 wagon a brookwood or parkwood or wutever they call them, in a neighborhood here awhile back. up by the NW side parked under a car port. the old dude had chased off people with a shotgun before from what i heard. said he'd NEVER sell it. even put about 50 chains all around the car chained to the car port so it wouldnt go anywhere. i used to see it all the time, it was a greenish blue color all in one piece solid as a rock. from the looks of it, he was probably the original owner and it probably ran..... :uh:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

more...[attachmentid=395527] :angry: [attachmentid=395529] :tears:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 OK IllegalRegal, where did you find that stuff??!?!?!? local? 58rag, 61rag! 64rag, 59, 61s- I would spend all day there.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Oct 21 2004, 10:37 PM~2318255
> *where on the island are these rides located
> and has anyone seen a 59 2dr sitting around preferably in b.c.
> theirs gotta be at least one or two on the island  maybe even a couple of 58s
> ...



tinman has nothing..just parts.


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

tinman sometimes has complete cars, but he makes more parting them out.....he is more into chevelles, novas, acadians ect

well these other cars are sitting around with high price tags...

58 rag sold for 12,000cnd only 90% complete but ran and drove

59 imps range from 3000- 6000

61 rag is 8000 with no motor or interior

this 59 hrdtp below is 7500 motor seized 20 years ago,cracked widsheild, other than that the car is actually in really good shape for sitting outside all last winter til 3 weeks ago when i was there and we put it back in a structure along with 2 of those 60's and a 58. 
treasures hiding out...its almost more fun finding these things than going to see them at shows.





:uh:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2005, 08:52 PM~4440347
> *arizona
> *



would it be in maricopa???

if its the same place im thinkin of .... that place is the shit just to walk around in


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

with my job i drive around all day and i keep my eyes peeled for impalas..theres a guy in tennessee that has a 61,62 and 68 in front of his shop rusting away with "not 4 sale" painted on them..these old fuckers wont sale shit :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

HERES ONE I FOUND TODAY


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Dec 23 2005, 06:29 PM~4468805
> *tinman sometimes has complete cars, but he makes more parting them out.....he is more into chevelles, novas, acadians ect
> 
> well these other cars are sitting around with  high price tags...
> ...






got pics of the 59 s and where are these located ???? do they come with legit registration???


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

these cars have been abandoned so you would need to aquire new registrationi got a few more pics of it somewhere, heres some more stuff :tears: :banghead:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Dec 23 2005, 05:29 PM~4468805
> *
> treasures hiding out...its almost more fun finding these things than going to see them at shows.
> 
> ...


I've made some good finds, but you're doing better than me.


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

when i finally get my house and shop, i will start bringing these home, i forget where they are sometimes uffin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

looks like someone has a nice collection  sadly its not mine


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

TTT for seeing my dream 64 rag rotting away :tears:


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

heres some i will try to add more of my collection tom.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

more pics 64 is one of the verts im building at this time 60 is in the future


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

here is a few more


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

few more


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

where are these cars located at homie


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

where are these cars located at homie


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

the cars i posted are in north carolina . i will post more later i have bout 30 more i got some real sad ones .




parting out over 50 yea over 50 impalas 58 - 64 


davids impalas 
[email protected]


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 26 2005, 04:54 PM~4487416
> *the cars i posted are in north carolina . i will post more later i have bout 30 more i got some real sad ones .
> parting out over 50 yea over 50 impalas 58 - 64
> davids impalas
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 27 2005, 11:16 AM~4486431
> *few more
> *


that wagon has real potential, gotta love the 64 wagons!!


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

but everything else...  :angry: :tears: :banghead:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

the red 64 wagon is for sale pm me if interested its a pretty solid running car


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn what a waist


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

came across a guy the other cay that had over 75 complete impalas plus parts and misc. shit that he got from his dad. the problem is he hated his dad and said he was having them all crused for that reason. wanted to kill the guy


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Dec 28 2005, 06:15 PM~4502734
> *came across a guy the other cay that had over 75 complete  impalas plus parts and misc. shit that he got from his dad. the problem is he hated his dad and said he was having them all crused for that reason. wanted to kill the guy
> *


What the fuck pm me is info ill talk him out of it for sure


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

GRRR i hate this shit.......makes me wanna beat people.



have baseball bat, will travel.


----------



## JoeSTATE (Jul 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 24 2004, 07:29 AM~2538995
> *here are some
> *











grass is pretty nice though


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

here we go again..


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Dec 29 2005, 11:44 AM~4506570
> *here we go again..
> *




are any of these for sale


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Dec 29 2005, 07:44 PM~4506570
> *here we go again..
> *



Where can I find that '57 rag
(www.????.com)


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

not sure if I posted these yet


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

"sorry - not for sale" pics :angry:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

yeah where is that 57 vert located>? is it for sale? I know a guy who would pay damn good money for it!  


damn shame about those impalas that guy recieved from his dad.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

:angry: close to me there a old fool that has a 57 chevy 2 door no post, and a 57 wagon, both rotting away in the back yard surrounded by tall weeds and grass. he wont let them go at all :angry:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

i'll check into the 57 vert, heres a few more...


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Dec 30 2005, 06:53 AM~4514176
> *i'll check into the 57 vert, heres a few more...
> *


 :0 damn where's that black 63 at.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

rotted but not in the yard yet


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 30 2005, 11:09 AM~4514242
> *rotted but not in the yard yet
> *


This car is hurting my feelings... but that's probably nothing compared to how it will make me feel in the spring, right Jimmy?


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

damn


----------



## DownByLaw (Dec 7, 2005)

I am gonna jump out the window


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:tears: :tears: please stop your killing me with all the pics


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Dec 30 2005, 07:53 AM~4514176
> *i'll check into the 57 vert, heres a few more...
> *


Damn you. Give me the contact info to all those, I'll GIVE you a 64 2drht. :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 30 2005, 09:04 AM~4514222
> *:0  damn where's that black 63 at.
> *


Vancouver Island


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Dec 30 2005, 11:29 AM~4514971
> *Damn you.  Give me the contact info to all those, I'll GIVE you a 64 2drht.  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


damn you foo.. :cheesy: post a pic of it, if its to nice for this topic, send pm it


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

i will have more imps for you in a few hours :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

here is a few more of MY collection . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 63 4dr hrd tp,64 vert , 64 2dr hrd tp .


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

more :biggrin: 62 hrd tp , 62 vert, 62 2dr pst,


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

64 4dr hrd tp, 62 wagon , 61 4dr pst :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

61 2dr hrd tp , 61 4dr hrd tp , 2 63 9 pass wagons :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

64 2dr ,64 4dr, 64 4dr, 63 4dr, 64 2dr :biggrin: and 61 2dr hrd tp


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

61 4dr hrd tp ,61 2dr pst ,64 2dr pst , 60 4dr pst, 64 ss , 64 wagon :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

63 2dr hrd tp, 64 ss and interior shot :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

63 4dr hrd tp , look at the options, 64 4dr , 63 ss :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

60 4 dr , 64 2dr hrd tp , whats left of a 64 4 dr, 62 4dr,63 4dr :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

63 4dr , 61 2dr hrd tp, over view , 60 2dr pst , 61 4dr , 58 in back ground :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: more on the way my batteries went dead in camera :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

i am parting out / selling over 50 ( some are on this post ) impalas , belair , biscayne . 1958-1964
pm me if any one see's a car or needs a part they are interested in


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i sent u a PM


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

damn, you gonna make me cry with those pics :uh: :biggrin:


o, and NO i was told that this car is NOT FORSALE to all who enquired


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

who you talking about killing you with those pics .........me. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 1 2006, 05:18 PM~4528424
> *who you talking about killing you with those pics .........me. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol....yep


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## CapriceRollin (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Oct 20 2004, 08:45 PM~2316014
> *heres a few i have come across   just been left to rott :angry:
> *


i'll buy the red ss were is it?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

damn is the only people that have pics just chevroletimpalas illegal regal and myself , i know there is more out there :biggrin:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRollin_@Jan 2 2006, 03:32 PM~4534714
> *i'll buy the red ss were is it?
> *


pm where your from


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Jan 1 2006, 01:01 PM~4527831
> *damn, you gonna make me cry with those pics :uh:  :biggrin:
> o, and NO i was told that this car is NOT FORSALE to all who enquired
> *


Can i have his contact info anyways PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

here's a link to some cars i've found and the people will not sell. the 59 is one i just pulled in for parts.  

rotting away


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jan 3 2006, 05:10 PM~4542130
> *here's a link to some cars i've found and the people will not sell. the 59 is one i just pulled in for parts.
> 
> rotting away
> *


YUP LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF SOLID PARTS ON THAT 59 :uh:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *YUP LOOKS LIKE ALOT OF SOLID PARTS ON THAT 59  *


passenger side quarter is good, rear bumper is straight and just needs a rechroming, engine compartment is complete, grill is PERFECT, turn signal eyebrows are PERFECT, frame and suspension are all good, and its got a lot of other good parts. im using the parts on my 59 impala. get out of here ~JO$H~


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

keep the pic coming , i will have more tomorrow going to pick up 6 more 62s :biggrin: and a 59 rag :0 :0 i will try to have the pics up tom.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 6 2006, 05:18 PM~4563806
> *keep the pic coming , i will have more tomorrow  going to pick up 6 more 62s  :biggrin: and a 59 rag :0  :0 i will try to have the pics up tom.
> *


Is the rag a builder or you parting it out let me know and does your last name start with a F


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

SOOOOO SAD!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Damn, this is too sad to look at.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Jan 1 2006, 01:01 PM~4527831
> *damn, you gonna make me cry with those pics :uh:  :biggrin:
> o, and NO i was told that this car is NOT FORSALE to all who enquired
> *


THATS SOME SERIOUSLY SAD SHIT RIGHT THERE :ugh: :banghead:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

ya , it is sad, but its a fact that not all cars get treated as they deserve....and are forgotten about


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 6 2006, 09:30 PM~4564188
> *Is the rag a builder or you parting it out let me know and does your last name start with a F
> *


no my last name starts with a H . the rag was decent when i last saw it its been about 2 years ago . i will clean it up then decide what im going to do :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 7 2006, 12:25 AM~4566179
> *no my last name starts with a H . the rag was decent when i last saw it its been about 2 years ago . i will clean it up then decide what im going to do :biggrin:
> *


Ok let me knwo whats up when you get it


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: Check this one out. We found it rotting away in the woods and are going to try and save it :angry: :tears: :tears: ...........


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

here is a few i picked up today , i will be getting more tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

few more


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 7 2006, 04:10 PM~4568858
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: Check this one out. We found it rotting away in the woods and are going to try and save it :angry:  :tears:  :tears: ...........
> *


if you dont i will..........what do you want for it???


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)

sight 4 sore eyes :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 7 2006, 03:10 PM~4568858
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: Check this one out. We found it rotting away in the woods and are going to try and save it :angry:  :tears:  :tears: ...........
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:tears: heartbreaking :tears:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

64 SS I picked up a while back for $1500. Cars in Phoenix now getting restored.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

61 Rag I found looks like a monster truck ran over the windshield.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

61 Wagon I pulled from a field in northern Okla. Cars now in southern Cal.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

60 Nomad Wagon I found up in Chickasha Oklahoma. Car sold on ebay for $5700 to some cat in upstate new york. Was a super clean OG car.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 8 2006, 04:25 PM~4573677
> *61 Rag I found looks like a monster truck ran over the windshield.
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 


my stomach feels a little queezy on this one.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 7 2006, 04:10 PM~4568858
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: Check this one out. We found it rotting away in the woods and are going to try and save it :angry:  :tears:  :tears: ...........
> *


I't looks like it can happen. It doesn't look to bad.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

now i know why i dont see alot of 1960 impalas.
they are going extinct


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 9 2006, 10:17 PM~4582392
> *:biggrin:
> *


arent you in nc?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

yea im in n.c. :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

is that where these cars are?the ones you have pics of?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 10 2006, 02:27 AM~4584263
> *now i know why i dont see alot of 1960 impalas.
> they are going extinct
> *


I know where a 60 is that some old bastard letting go to waste. Man I never wanted to beat up an old man so bad.............all that smiling he was doing as he could tell I wanted the car. 
Him :biggrin:   
ME  :angry: :uh:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

yea all the cars i posted are in my collection of precious metals :biggrin: :biggrin: and more to come :0 :0


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 10 2006, 10:30 AM~4585039
> *yea all the cars i posted are in my collection of precious metals  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  and more to come :0  :0
> *


ARE THEY YOURS, OR ARE THEY SIITING IN PEOPLES YARDS FOR SALE?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

CHECK THIS ONE OUT.. SAD SITE

:uh: :uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

ALL the cars i posted pics of are at my place now ,ask old school 57 , and chevroletimpalas they have been here , :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## hydrojunkie (Aug 21, 2002)

heres one sold it though,


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

lets see more :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydrojunkie_@Jan 12 2006, 08:13 PM~4606243
> *heres one sold it though,
> *



didnt you have a black one too?


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

heres a few i saw on e-bay...[attachmentid=421605][attachmentid=421607][attachmentid=421608] :uh: [attachmentid=421611][attachmentid=421612]


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

looks like maybe a 61 or 62 vert in the background missing the front clip. :uh: :uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

sad shit in here


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

here's some pics i have. took them in 2003, and i am happy to report all of the vehicles pictured have been rescued :biggrin: 

except the completely mashed up 71 monte and the chevelle.  

[attachmentid=421810]
[attachmentid=421811]
[attachmentid=421812]
[attachmentid=421813]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

[attachmentid=421814]
[attachmentid=421815]
[attachmentid=421816]
[attachmentid=421817]
[attachmentid=421818]


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

nice score impalastyle


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 13 2006, 02:35 PM~4611969
> *nice score impalastyle
> *




yea it was


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jan 13 2006, 10:05 AM~4610968
> *
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

hey ryan that last 60 vert you posted looks to be in about the same shape mine was in when i got it :biggrin:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jan 13 2006, 11:57 AM~4610880
> *looks like maybe a 61 or 62 vert in the background missing the front clip. :uh:  :uh:
> *


is a 62, missing over 1/2 the car...rag aswell :uh:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

When i become a politician, i will pass a law stating that if anyone abuses or lets an IMPALA rust away, they will get prosecuted................. :angry:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 15 2006, 01:40 AM~4622962
> *When i become a politician, i will pass a law stating that if anyone abuses or lets an IMPALA rust away, they will get prosecuted................. :angry:
> *


damn remind me NOT to vote for you ! :biggrin:


----------



## PsychosDreams218 (Dec 5, 2004)

The fucked up part is that there are no dents in most of the bodys.....just some rust


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

That is fricken sad! Impalas are a classic, who could just let it rust away... or let a jungle grow over it!!!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jan 15 2006, 02:03 PM~4625466
> *That is fricken sad! Impalas are a classic, who could just let it rust away... or let a jungle grow over it!!!
> *


all of the cars i posted i saved from the CRUSHER or from letting them get worse with over groth of JUNGLE WEED . and there will be the GRINCH to save many more , :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

any body got more ?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 13 2006, 02:55 PM~4611654
> *[attachmentid=421814]
> [attachmentid=421815]
> [attachmentid=421816]
> ...


how much for the 63?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Save this 59 Chevrolet 2 door brookwood...in GA. NO MOTOR/NO TRANS. ALMOST COMPLETE.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 13 2006, 12:53 PM~4611647
> *here's some pics i have. took them in 2003, and i am happy to report all of the vehicles pictured have been rescued :biggrin:
> 
> except the completely mashed up 71 monte and the chevelle.
> ...




any pics of how they look after they were saved?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 17 2006, 12:21 PM~4640033
> *Save this 59 Chevrolet 2 door brookwood...in GA. NO MOTOR/NO TRANS. ALMOST COMPLETE.
> *


Any close up pics of the radio?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

god dam.....pour out a little liquer!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 17 2006, 11:19 AM~4640021
> *how much for the 63?
> *




the ss? i sold that to my homie, his dad is workin on it now. its a pretty solid car too, no motor no trans. i had all the parts it was missing and gave them to them. they are gonna put an LT1 in it.

the other tray was ROUGH, no floors at all. it went on ebay for $500. funny thing about that car was, it probably was not driven for the last 25 years, it had the original numbers matching 327 with a FOUR barrell q jet, had factory in dash a/c, padded dash, and some other options but had no power steering. i thought that was odd they got everything else but that. it was a standard coupe.

those cars are all sold, but the white ss is mine and the tray ss is at my homeboys house.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jan 17 2006, 12:27 PM~4640055
> *Any close up pics of the radio?
> *


lol, its not a wonderbar.... :biggrin: it would of been at my house.


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Junk yard in Killeen, TExas


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

more


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

NOW THAT IS A RARE FIND! uffin: 2dr. post impala.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

61 Wagon looks solid...I hope they dont get any ideas with that 59 cadillac 4 door. NO BIGFOOT show IN THAT YARD! :nono:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

now those are some cool pics, im on my way to killeen right now :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 31 2005, 06:29 PM~4523249
> *61 4dr hrd tp ,61 2dr pst ,64 2dr pst , 60 4dr pst, 64 ss , 64 wagon :biggrin:
> *


here you go sixoneforlife here is you one you need some parts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

local cars


----------



## hydrojunkie (Aug 21, 2002)

show me more show me more


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh okay. I thought it said it had the wonderbar in it when it was on ebay.. didn't know if it had been switched out.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

diggin the condors and juicies on that 60 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jan 17 2006, 12:23 PM~4641149
> *Junk yard in Killeen, TExas
> *



 http://www.gotexasexports.com/


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 17 2006, 03:38 PM~4641291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 18 2006, 09:54 AM~4648404
> * http://www.gotexasexports.com/
> *



That's the Place! ! ! We were going to a car show in Killeen, guess that's why I thought that's where they were. Thanks for the Link,! ! !


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 18 2006, 11:03 AM~4648433
> *I was thinking the same thing. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

some on ebay now that need rescuing :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:tears: What a beautiful mess... :tears:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:tears: What a Beautiful mess.... :tears:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

sad pics....


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: yeah sixone, i have known about that bubble for like 10 years and dude never would come off of it... now he is selling it through some commission ebay crap....
Funny how times change


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jan 21 2006, 02:19 AM~4671646
> *:biggrin: yeah sixone, i have known about that bubble for like 10 years and dude never would come off of it... now he is selling it through some commission ebay crap....
> Funny how times change
> *


 LOL. :burn:


----------



## MISTADONTPLAY (Dec 8, 2005)

Stop Posting This shit is getting me depressed


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :angry: :uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :angry:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:around: :nono:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jan 22 2006, 01:54 PM~4680816
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


Man some of these Impalas can bring back to life.... sad!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

god dam chev impalas...you got worst pics than me  :0 :uh:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

:angry:   :angry: :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: Yeah, they sure are some sad sights huh!! :uh:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

keep them coming :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

dam ryan, you got some FKKD up pics :0 


i dont suppose you cry yourself to sleep at night.........i would


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

THAT 58 LOOKS GOOD SHAPE


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

we need more imps :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

that 60 impala hard top that illegal regal posted actually looks salvageable, unlike most of the rides on here!!! :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

u know when u guys get these pix..y dont u put locations and shit?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Jan 25 2006, 12:10 AM~4698663
> *u know when u guys get these pix..y dont u put locations and shit?
> *


i did all the cars i posted are at my shop .....im not going to post other peoples cars :biggrin:


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Jan 25 2006, 01:10 AM~4698663
> *u know when u guys get these pix..y dont u put locations and shit?
> *


Alot of these cars, particularly 58-60's you don't just come by everyday. yes, alot of people find them all the time, but most people don't. If you found a hard to find car that is a great project, would you post the location? I know I wouldn't, even if I wasn't going to buy it. If someone really wanted the car I found, they'd be willing to pay for the information. If it was a friend, than it would be a different matter.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 23 2006, 01:37 PM~4687549
> *THAT 58 LOOKS GOOD SHAPE
> *


im drooling on that 58,shit id give my kidney for a 58.


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

that was my thinking aswell....but all i can say is that 80% of my pics are from BC, the rest were from either e bay or such.


> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Jan 25 2006, 07:45 AM~4700339
> *Alot of these cars, particularly 58-60's you don't just come by everyday.  yes, alot of people find them all the time, but most people don't.  If you found a hard to find car that is a great project, would you post the location? I know I wouldn't, even if I wasn't going to buy it.  If someone really wanted the car I found, they'd be willing to pay for the information.  If it was a friend, than it would be a different matter.
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

theres an old white guy in my hood that drives a blue 66 rag like that one above. its all og, paint too. shit, even the top looks it. not too beat up, jus looks like an old car he drives everyday. havent seen him in awhile, but the next time i do, im askin if he'll sell it.


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

keep them comming


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Trip on this homies :uh: I found a clean '64 rag that belongs to an elderly lady, and hit her up with $6000.00 cash on hand and she told me she wouldn't sell it because it belonged to her late husband and she was going to take the wheels off and interior and plant, plants on it, inside and out :angry: :twak: :buttkick:  :tears:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

back in 97 i had a 63 i regret selling didnt think i would find another IMPALA again then my homie told me about a 64 rotting away in the back of one of his friends house and bought it for 600.00 dollars, it needs work but shit i have a 64 IMPALA! :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jan 28 2006, 08:57 AM~4722435
> * back in 97 i had a 63 i regret selling didnt think i would find another IMPALA again then my homie told me about a 64 rotting away in the back of one of his friends house and bought it for 600.00 dollars, it needs work but shit i have a 64 IMPALA! :biggrin:
> *



you sound just like me homie. i sold my 63ss back in 97 and didnt think i'd find another impala. although i did own a 65 after that one, it wasnt the same so i sold that one also. now i have a 64ss like yours that im starting on :biggrin: 


and let me see if i have anymore impala pics.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jan 28 2006, 07:57 AM~4722435
> * back in 97 i had a 63 i regret selling didnt think i would find another IMPALA again then my homie told me about a 64 rotting away in the back of one of his friends house and bought it for 600.00 dollars, it needs work but shit i have a 64 IMPALA! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## warpath (Mar 10, 2005)

go to the bone yards and get some more disgusting pics


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

there used to be a badass junkyard here in southside called houston auto salvage. they had all kinds of neat shit in there. every kind of old car you can think of and at least one of every year impala from 58 through the 70's. there was an old 58 lined up next to a 60 and a 64 sittin under some trees hidden by the bushes. all kinds of shit, i used to go in there and just walk around. even saw some old lowriders with traces of custom paint still.

i went there recently to check on some things, and ITS CLOSED :tears: 

i wonder what they did with all the cars, there were hundreds back there.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 30 2006, 01:42 PM~4735714
> *you sound just like me homie.  i sold my 63ss back in 97 and didnt think i'd find another impala.  although i did own a 65 after that one, it wasnt the same so i sold that one also.  now i have a 64ss like yours that im starting on :biggrin:
> and let me see if i have anymore impala pics.
> *


here is an update!!! i am saving this 1964 impala!!!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Jan 25 2006, 08:45 AM~4700339
> *Alot of these cars, particularly 58-60's you don't just come by everyday.  yes, alot of people find them all the time, but most people don't.  If you found a hard to find car that is a great project, would you post the location? I know I wouldn't, even if I wasn't going to buy it.  If someone really wanted the car I found, they'd be willing to pay for the information.  If it was a friend, than it would be a different matter.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 YOU KNOW WHERE SOME ARE AROUND HERE :biggrin: PM ME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn homie I need to find one of those ese


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)




----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

...


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

...


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Feb 5 2006, 01:38 AM~4779679
> *:angry:
> *


damn, that looks like delta..?


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Feb 5 2006, 01:40 AM~4779687
> *
> *


i think im gonna cry


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Feb 4 2006, 11:38 PM~4779679
> *:angry:
> *


These car up in canada?? if so any of them for sale???


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 2 2006, 08:45 AM~4757212
> *here is an update!!! i am saving this 1964 impala!!!
> *


i love seeing old wrecks givin birth to again great work mate


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Jan 25 2006, 08:50 AM~4700612
> *that was my thinking aswell....but all i can say is that 80% of my pics are from BC, the rest were from either e bay or such.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the 64 SS I found a while back


----------



## LowSixFo (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Oct 20 2004, 08:31 PM~2316112
> *yep, theirs alot of this @#%! out here :uh:
> *


hey dude. Im wonderin if those are any good or where abouts they are on teh island. Getbak to me peace


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2006, 09:23 AM~4780445
> *Looks like the 64 SS I found a while back
> 
> 
> ...


ya, that looks like the same car..


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

I SAW THIS ONE TODAY


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Feb 5 2006, 01:42 AM~4779700
> *...
> *


looks like clean lock up :twak: :tears:


----------



## LowSixFo (Jan 30, 2006)

Yo IllegalRegal, I guess u didnt get my post. i was wondering where on teh isladn those old junked out Six Fours are from.


----------



## GotSkillz (Jun 1, 2005)

I would only want to save the 2doors & the SS's Im sorry but the rest can die :tears:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

someone rescue this one :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

That's definately one for picnicing!
Check out the grill on the continental kit!

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Feb 9 2006, 04:27 PM~4812124
> *someone rescue this one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Holy fuck, I'd slap some rusty chinas on that bitch and roll the Shaw like fuck it. Straight Battle-ackin on ******.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Feb 9 2006, 04:27 PM~4812124
> *someone rescue this one :biggrin:
> *



that is FUCKING HORRIBLE


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION+Feb 9 2006, 05:27 PM~4812124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just needs a *KEG* on the otherside of the Continental kit.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

That 59 2 door wagon next page over used to be mine.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

No doubt all it is missing is a keg... lovin' the chop top

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

the molded in cruiser skirts are a nice touch too


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:uh: :angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

man i hate old people that wont sell their cars that are just sitting there rotting away like this, thats when you pull up at night in a roll back and take that shit, better you to fix it up, then to let it rot to dirt! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

hmmm....we should start a rescue mission and go get all these impalas......were not stealing....wed be saving a life!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Feb 11 2006, 05:46 PM~4827681
> *hmmm....we should start a rescue mission and go get all these impalas......were not stealing....wed be saving a life!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

bump for rusty metal lol


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

poor impalas.


----------



## photoshop poser (Jan 12, 2003)

i like lookin at this even though it makes me wanna kill something close to me

58s rotting away make me wana snap!


poor impalas


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Bump


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

want to save a car????...all these are currently on e-bay. some of same car :happysad:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: here is some more i picked up over the weekend :biggrin: a 64 ss 4spd , 64ss power glide


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: here is some more i picked up over the weekend :biggrin: a 64 ss 4spd , 64ss power glide


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Mar 2 2006, 11:31 PM~4965490
> *want to save a car????...all these are currently on e-bay.  some of same car :happysad:
> *


whers that 61 at? I NEED IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

61 wagon I just picked up


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Mar 6 2006, 08:58 PM~4990509
> *whers that 61 at?  I NEED IT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I know the guy that owns that car. He tried selling it to me but the whole bottom of that fucker is vanished.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2006, 07:23 AM~4993032
> *I know the guy that owns that car. He tried selling it to me but the whole bottom of that fucker is vanished.
> *


whats he want for it???


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

don't it seem like there should be a law that you should be able to just walk up and take their shit if they just letting it go to waste :angry:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

this shit is fucken depressing....so many impalas and bombs rotting away because people are too greedy to let them go to good homes.....


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

I think that it's terrible for people to let cars just melt away. I also think its JUST AS BAD for people who know where these cars are and don't have the means themselves not to pass on the info to people who want to bring these classics back to there original glory.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Mar 13 2006, 10:53 PM~5044038
> *I think that it's terrible for people to let cars just melt away. I also think its JUST AS BAD for people who know where these cars are and don't have the means themselves not to pass on the info to people who want to bring these classics back to there original glory.
> *


YOU TELL EM :biggrin: AND THEN WHEN YOU FIND OUT WHERE THEY ARE TELL ME :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Mar 14 2006, 02:53 AM~5044038
> *I think that it's terrible for people to let cars just melt away. I also think its JUST AS BAD for people who know where these cars are and don't have the means themselves not to pass on the info to people who want to bring these classics back to there original glory.
> *


I agree, as long as there willing to pay for the location. Alot of people out there buy and resell so why should someone who knows where a "hidden gem" is just give up the location to someone who is gonna use it to make money, not to build the car for themselves. And just because someone doesn't have the money now doesn't mean they won't it in the future.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

I mean more people need to stop watching barret jackson and thinking everything is about money. Unless you're running a business....ITS A HOBBY. It seems lots don't realize the time and money needed to build certain cars. I talked to an oldtimer the other day about a car he had sitting in his yard. It was a 66 buick skylark rag BASE MODEL. It needed FULL resto, he said as it sits its worth 20K ...cuz all it needs is paint and int and he saw one on Barrett Jackson go for 30k. For that car to get that 30k you would have to spend at least that.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Mar 14 2006, 05:47 AM~5045014
> *I mean more people need to stop watching barret jackson and thinking everything is about money. Unless you're running a business....ITS A HOBBY. It seems lots don't realize the time and money needed to build certain cars. I talked to an oldtimer the other day about a car he had sitting in his yard. It was a 66 buick skylark rag BASE MODEL. It needed FULL resto, he said as it sits its worth 20K ...cuz all it needs is paint and int and he saw one on Barrett Jackson go for 30k. For that car to get that 30k you would have to spend at least that.
> *


I love dumb ass's like that :angry:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Mar 14 2006, 01:53 AM~5044038
> *I think that it's terrible for people to let cars just melt away. I also think its JUST AS BAD for people who know where these cars are and don't have the means themselves not to pass on the info to people who want to bring these classics back to there original glory.
> *


as ive stated before ALL the cars i have posted are in my collection i will sell most of them and some i am going to fix . anyone can come to my place at any point in time and check them out , i buy all i can get so i dont spend a fortune when i fix my cars :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

just got another one 348 matching # power steering power brakes :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: 57 imps and counting i still have 13 more thats paid for that i have to find time to pick up :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 14 2006, 12:55 AM~5044058
> *YOU TELL EM :biggrin: AND THEN WHEN YOU FIND OUT WHERE THEY ARE TELL ME :biggrin:
> *


found the 63 ss today call me and we will talk.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Some rides I saw this past weekend...


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

If anybody knows any 64 impalas in fl let me know, and this topic is fucking sad


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 22 2006, 02:48 PM~5099956
> *
> *


Are all these cars posted in the same junk yard? If so, where is all this "old gold"?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@Mar 22 2006, 02:54 PM~5100413
> *Are all these cars posted in the same junk yard? If so, where is all this "old gold"?
> *


yup all in the same yard in Ontario Canada


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Mar 22 2006, 05:18 PM~5100588
> *yup all in the same yard in Ontario Canada
> *


where in ontario is it at?


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Mar 22 2006, 04:18 PM~5100588
> *yup all in the same yard in Ontario Canada
> *


hamilton area?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Mar 22 2006, 03:18 PM~5100588
> *yup all in the same yard in Ontario Canada
> *


SAD SIGHT TO SEE :tears:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Mar 22 2006, 05:42 PM~5101533
> *hamilton area?
> *


nope


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

So sad!!!


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

THE WORST THING ABOUT ALL THIS IM SURE THEIR HAS BEEN PEOPLE WHO HAS ASKED THESE POEPLE NOT ONCE BUT TWICE CAN I BUY YOUR KAR. AND FROM THEM SAYING NO LOOK WHERE THEY END UP AT!!!!!!! THE CHEVY GRAVE YARD.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Mar 22 2006, 10:51 PM~5103310
> *THE WORST THING ABOUT ALL THIS IM SURE THEIR HAS BEEN PEOPLE WHO HAS ASKED THESE POEPLE NOT ONCE BUT TWICE CAN I BUY YOUR KAR. AND FROM THEM SAYING NO  LOOK WHERE THEY END UP AT!!!!!!! THE CHEVY GRAVE YARD.
> *


happens everyday homie....


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Mar 23 2006, 12:51 AM~5103310
> *THE WORST THING ABOUT ALL THIS IM SURE THEIR HAS BEEN PEOPLE WHO HAS ASKED THESE POEPLE NOT ONCE BUT TWICE CAN I BUY YOUR KAR. AND FROM THEM SAYING NO  LOOK WHERE THEY END UP AT!!!!!!! THE CHEVY GRAVE YARD.
> *


i dont think of my place as a junk yard , i would consider it a rehab facility :roflmao:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Mar 22 2006, 11:18 PM~5102845
> *nope
> *


i know what yard that is....DId you see the 2 59's hidden under the pine tree's as you first walk down the path.did you guys end up walking out to the back of the Yard. It was too swampy the last time i was there


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Mar 24 2006, 07:33 AM~5111172
> *i know what yard that is....DId you see the 2 59's hidden under the pine tree's as you first walk down the path.did you guys end up walking out to the back of the Yard. It was too swampy the last time i was there
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 23 2006, 06:57 AM~5104195
> *i dont think of my place as a junk yard , i would consider it a rehab facility  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

there not rotting away.....there patiently waiting!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 23 2006, 07:57 AM~5104195
> *i dont think of my place as a junk yard , i would consider it a rehab facility  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

speaking of 58's, check these out.....great parts


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

I just checked the 25 pages and that's really something... they're everywhere! but we have to find them!


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

I FOUND 1 64 SS WITH DROZ AND THE GUY WANTS 2500 IN MICHIGAN---PM IF INTERESTED!!!----ITS BEEN SITTING


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Oct 23 2004, 04:09 PM~2322116
> *heres one of the 59
> *



is this still around and for sale how much ???? very interested


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam.were all tese cars.i want one.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I love this thread.


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

i love this thread too


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i dont love this thread cuz most of the cars here are from assholes who wont sellem, or at one point in time wouldnt sellem so now they look like this.....


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Apr 23 2006, 11:53 AM~5296517
> *i dont love this thread cuz most of the cars here are from assholes who wont sellem, or at one point in time wouldnt sellem so now they look like this.....
> *


as ive posted before ALL OF MY IMPS ARE FOR SALE money talks :0


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

Still has life in it............


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WajX2fRj8Lk&search=impala


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I want a 58 nomad bad...... :cheesy:  I missed this one on ebay two weeks ago that was highly optioned but its only a few miles away from me now. :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ :0 i wonder who has that now :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

thats a waste


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 24 2006, 10:09 PM~5491146
> *
> 
> I want a 58 nomad bad...... :cheesy:    I missed this one on ebay two weeks ago that was highly optioned but its only a few miles away from me now. :cheesy:
> ...


how much did it end for seth


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 24 2006, 09:09 PM~5491146
> *
> 
> I want a 58 nomad bad...... :cheesy:    I missed this one on ebay two weeks ago that was highly optioned but its only a few miles away from me now. :cheesy:
> ...


Oh man, I could of picked one up in Mexico form the og owner for 1k. It has everything!!!!!!!!!! The only thing bad was a back broken window and in rough condition. I was building my ride at the time and did no have time for 2 rides.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 29 2006, 03:02 AM~5512784
> *Oh man, I could of picked one up in Mexico form the og owner for 1k.  It has everything!!!!!!!!!!  The only thing bad was a back broken window and in rough condition.  I was building my ride at the time and did no have time for 2 rides.
> *


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

its still there, dont know what he wants for it....


> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Apr 17 2006, 07:27 PM~5262019
> *is this still around and for sale how much ???? very interested
> *


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

post the pics of your new 61 that i sent you six14life :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 5 2006, 09:22 PM~5557907
> *post the pics of your new 61 that i sent you six14life  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

damn my phone does take clear pics , it dont  look to bad , not as clear as your pics but hey its a phone :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 6 2006, 08:25 AM~5560054
> *damn my phone does take clear pics , it dont  look to bad , not as clear as your pics but hey its a phone :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: It sure does. Find me one of these on a Rotting away beast.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 6 2006, 05:26 AM~5559892
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats your new car u telling me about nice


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 6 2006, 05:05 PM~5563129
> *thats your new car u telling me about nice
> *


yea it may be going to fla. :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 7 2006, 08:23 AM~5566386
> *yea it may be going to fla. :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :0 :around:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

what a waste :uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 17 2006, 09:46 PM~5624787
> *what a waste :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


That will Buff out.


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Man that makes me want to shed a  tear


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

is any of these near ky? lol. i wouldnt mind saving a few of these rust buckets. they all can be fixed.....welll let me rephase that.....almost all appear to be able to be fixed....some are just parts cars. :biggrin: 

i'm for real though....where are these cars at? seems like they are all gone around my area.seems like i have to drive 2-3 hours away now just to find a parts car! :uh: 

damn price of junk has gone so high they are crushing darn good buildable cars now!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 18 2006, 05:33 PM~5628515
> *is any of these near ky? lol. i wouldnt mind saving a few of these rust buckets. they all can be fixed.....welll let me rephase that.....almost all appear to be able to be fixed....some are just parts cars.  :biggrin:
> 
> i'm for real though....where are these cars at? seems like they are all gone around my area.seems like i have to drive 2-3 hours away now just to find a parts car! :uh:
> ...


Jo$h come to greenbrier TN.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

:angry: just look at the shit in the background. :uh:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

How is that guy on prices?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

breakin my heart :uh:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

This guy will sell these cars. Volunteer Chevy of Greenbrier TN. There are more.
I saw a 59 impala panel staionwagon. In fact I saw alot of 59's with tree's growing out of the hood, inside or trunk. It's like they plant that shit there. What's that all about :uh: :angry:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 21 2006, 02:23 PM~5646336
> *How is that guy on prices?
> *


I think about 5 years ago he told me $1000- $2000, but I forgot to ask him today. I was hot as hell and I was starting to worry about snakes. Half these cars had spares for other 
classic chevy's if you can believe that.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Any convertibles from 58-64?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Here's one of my favorites. :uh: I couldn't even tell what the fuck it was. :angry: I think it was a 59,60, or a 61. I wasn't climbing into those weeds to find out.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 21 2006, 02:31 PM~5646390
> *Any convertibles from 58-64?
> *


Let me check my computer. I could only put so many pictures on photobucket. I think so.... in fact I'm sure I saw a 59.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jun 21 2006, 03:33 PM~5646397
> *Here's one of my favorites. :uh:  I couldn't even tell what the fuck it was. :angry:  I think it was a 59,60, or a 61. I wasn't climbing into those weeds to find out.
> 
> 
> ...


59 now u need to find out if its a 4dr :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 21 2006, 02:38 PM~5646432
> *59 now u need to find out if its a 4dr  :biggrin:
> *


Like I said, I ain't climbing into those weeds. :biggrin: I'm pretty sure there were 59 2dr there.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

here's a 65 droptop :tears: Like I said, look at the background.


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

wow what a waste


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Here is what I was looking for...


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jun 21 2006, 02:16 PM~5646298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you know how much he wanted for this one


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

I have no idea. I'll try to look up their #


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

pm me the number if you find it.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jun 21 2006, 02:20 PM~5646321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Volunteer CheVy Parts of Greenbrier. 615-643-4583
This is a vintage chevy parts place, so if you get a car, you should also be able to find the new or used parts for it. That 61 didn't look bad at all and the 59 panal wagon.
.......Oh yeah, tell him the guy who came by looking for the 67 impala parts sent you.


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

There no way that thows tree would grow throw thows car with out it being planed. What a way to make sure no one steals your car.


The tree will rotten out the car thow..............


What a waste of good cars................... :thumbsdown:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

WWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! :tears: :barf: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I'VE BEEN TRYING TO BUY THIS ONE OFF AND ON FOR THE LAST 3 YEARS


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2006, 11:15 AM~5656997
> *I'VE BEEN TRYING TO BUY THIS ONE OFF AND ON FOR THE LAST 3 YEARS
> 
> 
> ...


were is this car at


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Jun 23 2006, 11:17 AM~5657011
> *were is this car at
> *


ACROSS THE STREET FROM MY PARENTS HOUSE IN LOS BANOS, CA.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2006, 11:20 AM~5657022
> *ACROSS THE STREET FROM MY PARENTS HOUSE IN LOS BANOS, CA.
> *


Go over there with a screwdriver and take off the eyebrow moulding and send them to me....... juss joking :biggrin: .... not really  .....lol I'm really playing around   ...........Pm me and I'll send you screwdriver


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

cool thread!!!!


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

I hate to see them like that..........
But I do love finding them like that........


It a love hate thing..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jun 23 2006, 06:59 PM~5659169
> *Go over there with a screwdriver and take off the eyebrow moulding and send them to me....... juss joking :biggrin: .... not really    .....lol I'm really playing around     ...........Pm me and I'll send you screwdriver
> *


PM SENT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 23 2006, 11:15 AM~5656997
> *I'VE BEEN TRYING TO BUY THIS ONE OFF AND ON FOR THE LAST 3 YEARS
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i see this car all the time im up in Los Banos.....I almost bought this car for $1200.00 from the previous owner who lived up the street from my brother's, but i had to pass due to getting the vert... Nice car....keep trying !!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 17 2006, 08:46 PM~5624787
> *what a waste :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

damn i see this kid in a 63 four door that he drives daily and it looks as bad as the 59 vert lol some people like to let them rot while still driving them


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

RIDIN' CLEAN!


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

http://123pichosting.com/images/5049c4_12.jpg

rotting in my boys yard


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 9 2006, 05:41 PM~5742867
> *RIDIN' CLEAN!
> 
> 
> ...



only in the desert

somone wants the rear drums...drivers axel and looks like the drivers front control arm...bad....bad enough to flip it over prolly by hand...judging by the door looks like a 2d...hope its a post atleast


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

there is a 64 rotting in front of these asian peoples house down the street from me.. im gonna try and get a pic tomorrow..


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

dammn


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigcadillacvato_@Jul 31 2006, 10:41 PM~5879378
> *dammn
> *


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:tears: :tears:  So sad!!!!!!! Buttafingaz, hook it up with that foooo's # so i can rescue all those Impalas


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

lets see some more this thread is addictive for some reason....i hate cars rotting but if i ahd the cash and could get oen of those and turn it into something id be all over most of them.


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

i could use a parts car or 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

where are these junkyards at let me know


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 2 2006, 12:07 AM~5886124
> *where are these junkyards at let me know
> *


they are every where , mine is in n.c., chevroletimpalas is in s.c. , illegalregal i think his pics are from canada , they are every where :biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

i think i'm goin' to be sick :barf: :tears:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

thanks Buttafingaz....i called the guy today. hes up at the louisville nats right now. i plan on going there next weeek and hopefully saving a few of those


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Aug 4 2006, 04:22 PM~5904649
> *thanks Buttafingaz....i called the guy today. hes up at the louisville nats right now. i plan on going there next weeek and hopefully saving a few of those
> *


whew!!! I can't afford to fix them, but I love to see somebody fix those things. Bring a weedeater, bugspray and snake repellent.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 6 2006, 01:01 PM~5912271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey ryan is that the new color of kandy for the "dirty south" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

you know it :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 9 2006, 05:38 PM~5742856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey they moved this car, I have photos of this I took 2 years ago, looked like a nice ride in its hey day.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Jul 31 2006, 10:35 PM~5878665
> *only in the desert
> 
> somone wants the rear drums...drivers axel and looks like the drivers front control arm...bad....bad enough to flip it over prolly by hand...judging by the door looks like a 2d...hope its a post atleast
> *


Wow thats sad. :0 :angry:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Aug 8 2006, 09:13 PM~5928407
> *Hey they moved this car, I have photos of this I took 2 years ago, looked like a nice ride in its hey day.
> *


Why would you not just put a new frame and front clip on that car?


----------



## Cabral530 (May 16, 2006)

This Is Sad.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

not an impala but......


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 22 2006, 03:13 PM~6225287
> *not an impala but......
> 
> 
> ...


  It will buff out.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 22 2006, 03:13 PM~6225287
> *not an impala but......
> 
> 
> ...


and it still looks very decant , sheet metal wise


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

trying to load pics


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

63 ss , tilt , tach , ps ,pb ,a/c , cruise control , 327


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

there is a 61 bubbletop with somekinda prayer status potential in my homies backyard.
i think he is gonna scrap it.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 6 2005, 11:26 PM~4353081
> *ME!!!! for reals.
> 
> My rescue mission before and after. I know why Bowtie charges what they do now.
> *


check this out :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 17 2006, 08:34 PM~6389922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I got my 63 vert for 400 bucks from an old man in Michigan. HE was real cool unlike a lot of the old farts who have these rides just rotting away. 


Sometimes you have to wait for them to expire and then their kids sell them real cheap. One old fart here in mexico had a 60 vert all fuckin rotted and wanted 8 g's and dollars not pesos. next thing I know he dies and his kids end up selling it to scrap yard for 1000 pesos that is not even a 100 dollars!! By the time I found the junk yard they had made a cube out of it. :angry: 

All because old dude would rather see it in his yard than give i tup.


The 54 Bel air we have in the family dude would also not give it up until one day his sorry ass was thrown in jail and he offered it to my old man for bail money.

That is another way to get them. When some emergency comes uo and old dudes let them go for next to nothing.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 18 2006, 02:57 AM~6391594
> *Nice!!
> *


decant car also actually to nice to part out but oooooohhhhhhh well , its getting scraped / parted out , :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

seen this 58 the other day


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Oct 18 2006, 02:17 PM~6395027
> *seen this 58 the other day
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Aug 8 2006, 07:13 PM~5928407
> *Hey they moved this car, I have photos of this I took 2 years ago, looked like a nice ride in its hey day.
> *


 is this memory lane ?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

sad sad sad sad sad sad sad sad sad........


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

one i just picked up :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

i got to get out of this page im about to bocome unglued :angry: :angry:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

i can practicly hear the fuckin bees and wasps through the damn pics.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 








coming soon , VERY soon


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 








coming soon ,VERY SOON


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

THIS CAR WAS BOUGHT IN 67 AND THE GUY THAT HAS IT AT THIS TIME , DELIEVERED NEWS PAPERS IN IT EVERY DAY UP UNTIL 2 MONTHS AGO


----------



## billy nugz (Apr 24, 2005)

What a horible topic.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 9 2006, 02:25 PM~6536127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow , the paperboys ss :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 9 2006, 05:32 PM~6536917
> *wow , the paperboys ss :biggrin:
> *


just brought it home last night , matching number 64ss , 409 dual quad , 425 hp , 4spd , tach, am/fm , 71394 original miles , was daily driven :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

good find man


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 10 2006, 11:03 AM~6541331
> *good find man
> *


i have been trying to buy this car for the last 8 years , this is the main reason i sold 
SUNNY D :biggrin:


----------



## Bricktop (Jun 12, 2006)

nice find.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 5 2006, 08:11 AM~6507223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOw could people do this :angry:  :tears: :tears:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

somebody shoot me.


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> *somebody shoot me.*


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_Suavecito64 (Nov 11, 2006)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :guns: :guns: :twak: :nono: :machinegun:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> WHY? :tears:
> WHY? :tears:
> WHY? :tears:
> 
> that is my dream car


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

Couple cars from around here, just goin to shit


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

More :uh: 
'68 Impala








'65 Impala








'53 Bel-Air 4 dr








'53 Bel-Air 2 dr


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

a 62 bubbletop!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 25 2006, 03:36 PM~6822818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin un real thats a really rare belair????

i'm from van island, and i recognize everyone of those island cars, i have met the topic starter before i beleive, i was going to buy that 64 vert from him, cant remember his name??? ILLEGAL REGAL, pm me. 

and those cars from the indian reserve in duncan, its called EAGLE EYE, and the guy is fuckin retarded, wants 5000 for the 62, and 4000 for the 64 and 3000 for the 63, there all ss cars, and there all pretty much past restorable, and he wont part them out at all, i tried to get the ss mouldings from the 64 and the 62, cause some of them are actually pretty good, i had to take a fuckin 9 iron just to get to them, the grass is 7 ft high!!!!


----------



## SeveNineImpala (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 25 2006, 04:36 PM~6822818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


poor bubble top, i hate ppl who just let cars fuckin rust away cuz they can't get what they want for it, :angry:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 9 2006, 12:22 PM~6536109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


numbers matching original 409 4spd???? fuck you lucky bastard, that things worth LARGE!!!!!!! Restore and sell on barret jackson for 300,000, or sell it to me and i will, how much u want for it, i'll be on my way with a trailor!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 25 2006, 11:33 PM~6824906
> *numbers matching original 409 4spd???? fuck you lucky bastard, that things worth LARGE!!!!!!! Restore and sell on barret jackson for 300,000, or sell it to me and i will, how much u want for it, i'll be on my way with a trailor!!!!
> *


number matching 409 / 425 hp ,4 spd , am /fm , tach ,wood wheel , 68739 documented miles ive been after it for about 8-9 years now the guy finally said yes to my offer , it will not be leaving davidsimpalas.com for a long time sorry :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 10 2006, 08:59 AM~6541300
> *just brought it home last night , matching number 64ss , 409 dual quad , 425 hp , 4spd , tach, am/fm , 71394 original miles , was daily driven  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS LIKE A SINGLE CARB TO ME FROM YOUR PICS. SO WHATS A 64 NON SS 409 4SPD DROP WORTH ALL NUMBERS MATCHING? SAME SHAPE


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 25 2006, 09:37 PM~6825371
> *number matching 409 / 425 hp ,4 spd , am /fm , tach ,wood wheel , 68739 documented miles  ive been after it for about 8-9 years now the guy finally said yes to my offer , it will not be leaving davidsimpalas.com for a long time  sorry  :biggrin:
> *


how much you pay for it??? I just want to know so i can kick myself!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 25 2006, 09:52 PM~6825444
> *LOOKS LIKE A SINGLE CARB TO ME FROM YOUR PICS. SO WHATS A 64 NON SS 409 4SPD DROP WORTH ALL NUMBERS MATCHING? SAME SHAPE
> *


 yea look single to me too.

you got a 409 car???, cause that ones only worth 2000, but i'll give you 3000 anyway, when can i come get it???? lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 25 2006, 05:36 PM~6822818
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I know where one is, big block car kept indoors, 20 grand :0


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

let's keep it going.


----------



## cutlass_on_13'z (Jul 4, 2006)

are all these dying impalas in BC??


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

wsh i could find a lecab sitting like that! all these in canada????


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:machinegun: :burn:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

My homies yard























I know, not an impala but still worth.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Dec 30 2006, 10:19 PM~6866055
> *My homies yard
> 
> 
> ...



Im interested in that VW bus. PM sent


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2006, 02:34 AM~6867924
> *Im interested in that VW bus. PM sent
> *


I'm interested in the....... :ugh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 31 2006, 02:14 AM~6868209
> *I'm interested in the....... :ugh:
> *


***** please you know that 9 aint for sale. :uh: :biggrin: i already bought it.


















J/K :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Only one at the junkyard I go to. Does it look worth saving?:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

fuck, thats a 62 bubble top...rare as fuck!


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 31 2006, 06:57 AM~6869176
> *Only one at the junkyard I go to.  Does it look worth saving?:
> 
> 
> ...


I'll save it. Find out how much.


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears: y say more


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

I'd save it... it just needs some TLC


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 31 2006, 07:04 AM~6869197
> *fuck, thats a 62 bubble top...rare as fuck!
> 
> 
> ...


belair's are rare


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^^Bubble tops are


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

claims he's gonna do something with it....don't they all? :uh:


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 31 2006, 07:34 PM~6869197
> *fuck, thats a 62 bubble top...rare as fuck!
> 
> 
> ...


 Man you should try and buy it..........
And if they say there going to fix it and are not.....
steal it........ :0 




and sale it to me.....


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 31 2006, 04:04 PM~6869197
> *fuck, thats a 62 bubble top...rare as fuck!
> 
> 
> ...


somebody got a wire cutter?


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT i love this thread


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

:barf: 

I'm sick


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

save that 63


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

ttt,,,,,I had no idea about that place with all the impalas in killen tx Its like 30 mins from house . anyone got a restorable imp in central texas ?-adam


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

this website is evil!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AdmgtX_@Jan 19 2007, 09:56 PM~7036404
> *this website is evil!
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT :uh: :uh:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Nov 10 2006, 08:40 PM~6544974
> *HOw could people do this :angry:    :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :0 :angry: and all cars in BACKYARD are 59 rags :uh:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:tears: :guns:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 31 2006, 09:57 AM~6869176
> *Only one at the junkyard I go to.  Does it look worth saving?:
> 
> 
> ...


hell ive seen people driving around in impalas worse then that thinking they were hot stuff

id save it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Kudzoo preserves 1963 Impala SS convertibles well in the Carolinas.
:biggrin:  
Nice find David!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

some of the new ones coming to davidsimpalas.com soon


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

what a shame


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Hey man! You got a second!?!?!?! I got a quick question! 

:uh: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

its only letting me do one at a time


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

here is the other vert coming home 64 ss


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

quote ,'' i will cut the trees down while you drive the rollback ''


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 21 2007, 06:38 PM~7047031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the 60 is mine


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 21 2007, 06:49 PM~7047128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

i'm in tears some peopole dont know whats in their back yards,or even worse hidden scrap yards that arent open to the public any more but if you show up with a little cash they let u in ,.......i know of one.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 21 2007, 06:56 PM~7047166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Kudzoo up canadian!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

63 ss


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

some of my new ones


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

ur killing me.... :around:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Working my ass off for my car and these people did this....jeezus!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2007, 08:07 PM~7047617
> *Working my ass off for my car and these people did this....jeezus!
> *


im just trying to give the last three pages of cars i posted a new home i have more pics but they are of special ones and i dont want everyone sending me pms and asking for a price , some of them will be going to fl. six14life :biggrin: 

there was 68 impalas that i counted in that yard and may be more it was getting dark , there is also approx 500 other makes and models in the same yard , chevy ford and pontiac and chrysler thats at the one yard going to his other yard this upcoming weekend :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 21 2007, 06:57 PM~7047176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good ole north carolina KUDZOO , where it makes convertible cars look like hard top cars


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

where did you find all these?


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

58 impala and chevelle used for target practice.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

they could make a horror movie out of these pics alone

just a buch of lowriders like running around in the forest trying to get a way from the rotting impalas


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AdmgtX_@Jan 21 2007, 09:26 PM~7048210
> *where did you find all these?
> *


n.c.


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

As much as I hate to see em like this I enjoy going out on the hunt for impalas you never know what your gonna find to bad people want 4 grand for them forest specials here in austin tx


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn yall are depressing me with these pics  :angry:. Damn and i want one of those cars can someone give me one for 2 dollars please


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:tears:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:angry: :tears:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 21 2007, 03:40 PM~7047053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is it to far gone to be saved???? let me know if not and any chance there is a nicer "special one" coming home or up for sale??


----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)

this is a sad topic please erase it  :tears: :tears:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 22 2007, 04:57 AM~7051986
> *Is it to far gone to be saved???? let me know if not and any chance there is a nicer "special one" coming home or up for sale??
> *


i was waiting on you to see this , and yes its got the cowl numbers it could be fixed , missing front sheet metal, and pass door , buckets are also missing


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 21 2007, 06:49 PM~7047128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 x2


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 31 2006, 10:04 AM~6869197
> *fuck, thats a 62 bubble top...rare as fuck!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

not impalas, but still sad.... http://carsinbarns.com/Bowties%20In%20Barns/Bowties3.htm


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 21 2007, 05:04 PM~7047213
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I was at a place like these last year...


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 22 2007, 12:22 PM~7053463
> *I was at a place like these last year...
> 
> 
> *


thats my place / shop where i have over 75 impalas in stock at this moment getting more in daily , to see more visit my web site :biggrin: hope to be over 200 by the end of 07 :biggrin: if all goes right i just scored 67 more


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 22 2007, 11:55 AM~7053234
> *:0 x2
> *


mister six14life spoken for those fenders , that car was taken off the road in 67


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

what a waste of cars :angry: . the owners should be shot one by one..................... :angry:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jan 22 2007, 10:10 PM~7058344
> *what a waste of cars :angry: .  the owners should be shot one by one..................... :angry:
> *


bring your guns wild bill


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

hay you got any 59's


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

hey grinch sell me a 63 for a deal


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 22 2007, 07:06 PM~7058295
> *thats my place / shop where i have over 75 impalas in stock at this moment getting more in daily , to see more visit my web site  :biggrin:  hope to be over 200 by the end of 07  :biggrin: if all goes right i just scored 67 more
> *


thats great man, but what the hell r u going to do with 200 rotted out impalas????? is there really money to be made in your lifetime from all 200?????


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 22 2007, 10:11 PM~7058354
> *bring your guns wild bill
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 22 2007, 04:57 AM~7051986
> *Is it to far gone to be saved???? let me know if not and any chance there is a nicer "special one" coming home or up for sale??
> *


Oh there is a special one for sale....


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 21 2007, 06:39 PM~7047043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i bet Jo$h would buy that trunk lid in a minute :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 22 2007, 03:51 AM~7052070
> *i was waiting on you to see this , and yes its got the cowl numbers it could be fixed , missing front sheet metal, and pass door , buckets are also missing
> *


Let me know what it really looks like when you get it home


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 23 2007, 04:06 AM~7058295
> *thats my place / shop where i have over 75 impalas in stock at this moment getting more in daily , to see more visit my web site  :biggrin:  hope to be over 200 by the end of 07  :biggrin: if all goes right i just scored 67 more
> *


whoa just look at that..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 23 2007, 03:21 AM~7061137
> *whoa just look at that..
> 
> 
> ...


thats a poster right there homie!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 22 2007, 10:11 PM~7058354
> *bring your guns wild bill
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 23 2007, 12:34 AM~7059828
> *thats great man, but what the hell r u going to do with 200 rotted out impalas????? is there really money to be made in your lifetime from all 200?????
> *


Yes............yes there is.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jan 23 2007, 12:50 AM~7059995
> *i bet Jo$h would buy that trunk lid in a minute  :biggrin:
> *


not that one or ANY in that yard 2 dr hard top trunk lids are by there self , 4 dr will NOT work ,


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 23 2007, 12:34 AM~7059828
> *thats great man, but what the hell r u going to do with 200 rotted out impalas????? is there really money to be made in your lifetime from all 200?????
> *


look at the shop it was paid for by those ''rotted out impalas'' , and most of the goodies inside was paid for by the impalas , like lifts , paint booth , so on so on :biggrin: i left a gm dealership i was at for 11 years to do this , i wake up at 10-1030 every day and dont do shit , but impala parts :biggrin:


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 23 2007, 08:22 PM~7066976
> *look at the shop it was paid for by those ''rotted out impalas'' , and most of the goodies inside was paid for by the impalas , like lifts , paint booth , so on so on  :biggrin:  i left a gm dealership i was at for 11 years to do this , i wake up at 10-1030 every day and dont do shit , but impala parts  :biggrin:
> *


need a apprentice??


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jan 23 2007, 06:35 AM~7061181
> *thats a poster right there homie!!
> *


old pic , there was anothe one on my home page that was better it got erased , taking new ones now , go to my topic , the grinches shop and projects , six14life took some awesome pics they are better


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

You homie's should see this '65 convert i just saved :0 They started stripping the poor thing and took away it's doors, hood, dash board and all that good shit :angry: But the body is in good shape  Luckly i have a donor car  I will post pic's of it tomorrow


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey grinch!!!!! Check this out and get at me homie  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=313915


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 23 2007, 07:22 PM~7066976
> *look at the shop it was paid for by those ''rotted out impalas'' , and most of the goodies inside was paid for by the impalas , like lifts , paint booth , so on so on  :biggrin:  i left a gm dealership i was at for 11 years to do this , i wake up at 10-1030 every day and dont do shit , but impala parts  :biggrin:
> *


good for u man  :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 23 2007, 10:19 PM~7066922
> *not that one or ANY in that yard 2 dr hard top trunk lids are by there self , 4 dr will NOT work ,
> *


the ones i saw were from a 2dr.... i'd sell it complete tho... 


btw i'm holding out for a solid 2 dr 59... got a 62 to trade if any comes up. this one will be a daily driver car in a month or so


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

I wish I had my camera. But I went to see if this older guy had any Impala parts 4 sale, and I noticed he had 5 crusty-ass verts 63-64 didn't wanna sell them " I'm gonna fix'em up and sell them" Then one vert caught my eye It was an 64 409 SS vert with the damn motor still in it. Silver on silver, power everything, SS wood steering wheel, cruise control. Of course just rotting away in the garden. I tried to get it but to no avail., he said if he dies, he gonna give it to his kids. I was thinking to myself, "I'll be looking for your name in the obituaries." It's mean, but fuck it!


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

im going impala hunting this weekend c if I can get some pics up.


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 23 2007, 10:22 PM~7066976
> *look at the shop it was paid for by those ''rotted out impalas'' , and most of the goodies inside was paid for by the impalas , like lifts , paint booth , so on so on  :biggrin:  i left a gm dealership i was at for 11 years to do this , i wake up at 10-1030 every day and dont do shit , but drink Sun Drop and play with my impala parts  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jan 24 2007, 01:19 AM~7068884
> *the ones i saw were from a 2dr.... i'd sell it complete tho...
> btw i'm holding out for a solid 2 dr 59... got a 62 to trade if any comes up. this one will be a daily driver car in a month or so
> *


not in any pics i have taken , there was a 59 2 dr post , not the same :nono: 2 dr hard top is by its self


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

i skimmed them homie and i did say 2 door. regardless of frames.... just clarifying.. i didnt know the trunk lids were built differently... i'm from WV, there isnt a scene, mind you :scrutinize:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Here is some in the trees you can barely see them but they are there.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 25 2007, 09:25 AM~7080186
> *Here is some in the trees you can barely see them but they are there.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *FUCKIN CANADIANS*


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 25 2007, 02:59 PM~7082793
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUCKIN CANADIANS
> *



canadians? how can you tell? boxed frames? :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 25 2007, 02:59 PM~7082793
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUCKIN CANADIANS
> *


Did you cut down all the trees yet?


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 25 2007, 07:21 AM~7080174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did you find these?


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

this reminds me of a horror movie for cars i cant stand seeing all these cars that people didnt care about. :banghead: :banghead: :tears: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

This thread is like watching a train wreck. You dont want to look, but u have to. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AdmgtX_@Jan 25 2007, 06:34 PM~7084904
> *where did you find these?
> *


I didn't take the pics. They where on Photobucket.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

This week ends finds as promised


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 25 2007, 12:59 PM~7082793
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUCKIN CANADIANS
> *


the one with the darker stripes is a SUPER SPORT right???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AdmgtX_@Jan 27 2007, 01:43 PM~7102312
> *This week ends finds as promised
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AdmgtX_@Jan 27 2007, 02:45 PM~7102325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice they selling this


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AdmgtX_@Jan 27 2007, 03:45 PM~7102325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna see the cars in the background , i see a 60 wagon , a 61 shelf top is it 2dr or 4dr


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jan 27 2007, 04:36 PM~7103288
> *Nice they selling this
> *


yes all these cars are for sell the 61 is 6'gs


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 27 2007, 08:18 PM~7104662
> *i wanna see the cars in the background , i see a 60 wagon , a 61 shelf top is it 2dr or 4dr
> *


2dr, I couldnt take many pics it started to rain and my hunt was ended early but I can get some next week end


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AdmgtX_@Jan 28 2007, 12:04 AM~7105675
> *2dr, I couldnt take many pics it started to rain and my hunt was ended early but I can get some next week end
> *


what state are these in they look pretty solid , good find :biggrin:


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

central tex 25 mins from my house I will try to take a bunch o pics next time there must have been fifteen 59's there at least 9 that were pretty solid


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

it looks like a junk yard call texas exports :biggrin:


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

correct


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

:biggrin:







:biggrin:







:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

that will buff out !!!!!!!!!!
where in da hell did u find that rust bucket?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

the feild of dreams??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 7 2007, 09:05 PM~7202742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

i want one!


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

skim whered u find those treasures?


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AdmgtX_@Jan 27 2007, 01:43 PM~7102312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok who went and bought it?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AdmgtX_@Feb 10 2007, 12:30 AM~7223344
> *ok who went and bought it?
> *


it costed more in gas than i paid for the car :biggrin: 





















j/k , ive been buying verts :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

picked up a 62 ss rag today , complete except the grab bar


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:tears:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 25 2007, 07:25 AM~7080186
> *Here is some in the trees you can barely see them but they are there.
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit how much for those Impalas emblems :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 23 2007, 03:21 AM~7061137
> *whoa just look at that..
> 
> 
> ...


damn :0


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

oh I cant stand looking at these lovely cars all fucked up anymore its making me cry :tears:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 23 2007, 08:22 PM~7066976
> *look at the shop it was paid for by those ''rotted out impalas'' , and most of the goodies inside was paid for by the impalas , like lifts , paint booth , so on so on  :biggrin:  i left a gm dealership i was at for 11 years to do this , i wake up at 10-1030 every day and dont do shit , but impala parts  :biggrin:
> *



you lucky fucker !!!!!!!! thats the life right there homie...sup wit some cold ones ?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*SAVED!*


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh: :tears:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

This topic makes me want to go home and start welding new panels into a car!!! :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

My dream car '61 rag. ever since my cousin owned one I feel in love with the 61's all I can do is dream though cause I don't have the funds for one. :tears:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 15 2007, 08:41 AM~7483093
> *This topic makes me want to go home and start welding new panels into a car!!!  :cheesy:
> *


you can start on mine! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 15 2007, 11:09 AM~7483266
> *My dream car '61 rag. ever since my cousin owned one I feel in love with the 61's all I can do is dream though cause I don't have the funds for one. :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


You have the funds for the above pictured. If you don't you are one broke ass mothafucka! :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 15 2007, 10:22 AM~7483353
> *You have the funds for the above pictured. If you don't you are one broke ass mothafucka!  :biggrin:
> *



I was using that as an example bro... I can get one if I sell my 67 impala and my 80 monte.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Mar 15 2007, 10:13 AM~7483292
> *you can start on mine! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: I have plenty of panels at home to work with already...but thanks though. lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Mar 15 2007, 11:29 AM~7483395
> *I was using that as an example bro... I can get one if I sell my 67 impala and my 80 monte.
> *


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 23 2007, 05:21 AM~7061137
> *whoa just look at that..
> 
> 
> ...


damn.. :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Mar 11 2007, 11:33 AM~7455117
> *
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Sad


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

Another LO*LYSTICS backyard find that was rescued, and will be saved. 15 YEARS in back yard, who would of knew?? :0







 

Imagine how I felt when the dude pulled the cover off!!! :nicoderm: :yes: 
I was suppose to be looking at a '64 Chevy 4 door, turned out to be well worth my time!:biggrin:


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

Factory tilt too :cheesy:


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

Your home girl :biggrin:


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

Time for the Archuleta's at R&R to do their thang again, and tear her apart :yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@Apr 4 2007, 12:35 AM~7614566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@Apr 3 2007, 10:34 PM~7614553
> *Another LO*LYSTICS backyard find that was rescued, and will be saved. 15 YEARS in back yard, who would of knew?? :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice find, how bad is it rotted?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 4 2007, 07:06 AM~7615957
> *nice find, how bad is it rotted?
> *


Rear deck lid is wasted, needs lower trunk pan assembly, needs floor pans.

Rockers, frame and everything else very solid. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

From earlier today














































pics


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

today


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 4 2007, 10:01 PM~7621639
> *From earlier today
> 
> 
> ...


Where are these cars at?????


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

mj cruisers


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 4 2007, 11:42 PM~7621862
> *mj cruisers
> *




any of those for sale


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

wtf


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Apr 4 2007, 09:46 PM~7621878
> *any of those for sale
> *


all of them are for sale but he's not cheap


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

got a phone number


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 4 2007, 11:47 PM~7621884
> *all of them are for sale but he's not cheap
> *


x2


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 4 2007, 10:47 PM~7621884
> *all of them are for sale but he's not cheap
> *


where at homie? need all 411


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Apr 4 2007, 09:48 PM~7621891
> *got a phone number
> *


1-866-596-7877 ask for Mike he will give you the 100% rust free I sell no junk speech


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 4 2007, 11:53 PM~7621909
> *1-866-596-7877 ask for Mike he will give you the 100% rust free I sell no junk speech
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

i know this is kinda off topic but does anyone want to or know someone or a place who would be willing to trade me an old chevy for a caddy?? im in the state of texas............heres the link to the caddy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329815


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

holy hebrews SKIM where did you find that shit???


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

I just saved a 64 standard today, althought it is gonna have a short life as a hardtop, its gonna be the donor for my drop. ill post pics in a day or two


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

anyone got a 409 oil pan for sale?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 7 2007, 11:52 PM~7641776
> *I just saved a 64 standard today, althought it is gonna have a short life as a hardtop, its gonna be the donor for my drop. ill post pics in a day or two
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

thats in TAYLOR TEXAS.............nothin but impalas!!!! he is kinda pricey....but if you want og parts hes the man to go to! youd be suprised what he can pull up out of the dark though!


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 5 2007, 12:53 AM~7621909
> *1-866-596-7877 ask for Mike he will give you the 100% rust free I sell no junk speech
> *


i was refering to this place...................dude can get a little fiesty though but all in all a good guy to deal w/


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

This 64 is really rotting away in Belgium Europe

:tears:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Apr 22 2007, 09:41 AM~7746022
> *This 64 is really rotting away in Belgium Europe
> 
> :tears:
> ...


damn you found her too late brova..


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

TTT for the saddest thread ever made :tears:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I just saved this convert from becoming Budweiser cans


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:nosad:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

damn those cars need alot of love


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

they wanted 5k for it just in case ya wondering


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

both for sale in conroe texas 5k a peice


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

check it 65 drop


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

my favorite topic in all of LIL 

sad but glad to see so many unumolested classics


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

ITS REALY HERE!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@May 30 2007, 12:02 PM~8005799
> *ITS REALY HERE!
> 
> 
> ...


throw some 24"s on it and you got yourself a donk right there... :cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 4 2007, 10:47 PM~7621884
> *all of them are for sale but he's not cheap
> *


Give me an example, like the 58-59-60-61-62 verts?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

daaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hard Kandy'63_@Apr 3 2007, 11:34 PM~7614553
> *Another LO*LYSTICS backyard find that was rescued, and will be saved. 15 YEARS in back yard, who would of knew?? :0
> 
> 
> ...



cuanto :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 30 2007, 09:27 AM~8007056
> *Give me an example, like the 58-59-60-61-62 verts?
> *


Complete builder 58 vert is $48,500 needing complete restoration. I spent over $10,000 in trim parts for my 59 vert so 58's and 59's are very expencive


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

want to see more good cars rotting away go to carsinbarns.com it will make you sick


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:     :banghead: :banghead:  sorry homies this post gives me mix emotions


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:tears: too.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*Ready to be saved!!!!!!!!!!!*

:biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 1 2007, 08:13 PM~8025178
> *Ready to be saved!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


How much shipped???? :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

'84 2-door Caprice.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 19 2007, 12:56 PM~8135337
> *'84 2-door Caprice.
> 
> 
> ...


this post makes no sense.....but DAMN


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Oct 20 2004, 09:55 PM~2316035
> *www.chevyimpalas.com should be about 10 on there lol
> *


STOP! I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!  :angry:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Please...... I can't take it no mo....... :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

If you find something like this 61 that is rotting, PM me. Peace.....


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jun 19 2007, 11:30 PM~8138640
> *If you find something like this 61 that is rotting, PM me. Peace.....
> 
> 
> ...


for some odd reason , i think if anyone finds something like that your probally going to be the last one they pm , they may pm you to rub it in your face


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

i got in about 15 more got to take pics and download them , more coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 2 2007, 08:07 AM~8217700
> *for some odd reason , i think if anyone finds something like that your probally going to be the last one they pm , they may pm you to rub it in your face
> *



I feel ya The Grinch. :roflmao: If I can find a 61 1/4 as fresh as the one above, I'll take it. Until then, Keep it Low Playa....

Peace......


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 30 2007, 04:27 PM~8010081
> *Complete builder 58 vert is $48,500 needing complete restoration. I spent over $10,000 in trim parts for my 59 vert so 58's and 59's are very expencive
> *


 :0 .......  Puta madre, I'll be rolling with a hard top for a long time then.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jun 19 2007, 09:30 PM~8138640
> *If you find something like this 61 that is rotting, PM me. Peace.....
> 
> 
> ...


thats a really sweet pic, hope my rag turns out as clean as that....i still have a ways to go


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jun 19 2007, 09:30 PM~8138640
> *If you find something like this 61 that is rotting, PM me. Peace.....
> 
> 
> ...


thats a really sweet pic, hope my rag turns out as clean as that....i still have a ways to go, ill post pics of how she looked when i found her when i get home


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jul 9 2007, 02:19 PM~8267716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh damn.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

stumbled across this bitch in the middle of the Nevada desert. Anyone need a deck lid.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jul 2 2007, 12:01 PM~8218854
> *thats a really sweet pic, hope my rag turns out as clean as that....i still have a ways to go, ill post pics of how she looked when i found her when i get home
> *



Can't wait to see those pics Playa... Peace...


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jul 9 2007, 02:19 PM~8267716
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet 61. Looks like a good-challenging project fo' someone.....


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 19 2007, 08:07 PM~9042203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DEPENDING ON WHERE THAT CAR IS i BET ITS NOT AS BAD AS IT LOOKS


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Jul 9 2007, 04:40 PM~8268390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i sure hope you took that lid clean solid deuce lids are worth some dough


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2007, 07:21 PM~9042297
> *DEPENDING ON WHERE THAT CAR IS i BET ITS NOT AS BAD AS IT LOOKS
> *


man I thought the same thing!


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

FOR SALE!!


----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 4 2007, 10:53 PM~7621909
> *1-866-596-7877 ask for Mike he will give you the 100% rust free I sell no junk speech
> *


RIPOFF!! BUYERS BEWARE!! That guy has some good stuff(not cheap) and the rest is junk. DO NOT BUY. Mike is an excellent story teller though.


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

this topic hurts :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

WOW!


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Oct 28 2007, 01:14 AM~9098225
> *WOW!
> 
> 
> *


 :tears:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

This topic sux... :angry: :angry:


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 27 2007, 11:22 PM~9098268
> *:tears:
> *


man this hurts more than when my bitch left me jaja


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

next i time i go see my sis in vegas im gonna take a trip through the desert


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@Oct 28 2007, 03:57 PM~9101151
> *next i time i go see my sis in vegas im gonna take a trip through the desert
> *


u migt find that 62 and saved it I found a 67 4door on the desert 2 here in el paso but some body set it on fire the next day i went I was going 2 takeit home :tears: :tears:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2007, 08:21 PM~9042297
> *DEPENDING ON WHERE THAT CAR IS i BET ITS NOT AS BAD AS IT LOOKS
> *


:uh:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

my 59 kingwood is for sale :biggrin:


----------



## MrsCaddy4yaass (Apr 30, 2004)

my once lovely 64 impala my soon to be EX HUSBAND destroyed!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jun 19 2007, 11:30 PM~8138640
> *If you find something like this 61 that is rotting, PM me. Peace.....
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

ill TAKE IT!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 6 2007, 04:40 AM~9165389
> *
> 
> ill TAKE IT!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 looks like you got your work cut out for you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

damn there are alot of these beats rotting in teh us


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raton_@Oct 28 2007, 03:20 PM~9101262
> *u migt find that 62 and saved it I found a 67 4door on the desert 2 here in el paso but some body set it on fire the next day i went I  was going 2 takeit home  :tears:  :tears:
> *



can i just take it? what do i do for title say ti was abandoned and i wanna take ownership?


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

i'm goning out to look for cars this weekend so i will post up some good pics for you all


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Nov 18 2007, 06:07 PM~9254771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:angry: This topic is worst then seeing the pics on rotten.com...these pics make me sick to my stomach. :barf:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Nov 18 2007, 06:07 PM~9254771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats still restoreable :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

LOL



> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Nov 18 2007, 08:12 PM~9256102
> *thats still restoreable :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 18 2007, 07:42 PM~9255814
> *:angry: This topic is worst then seeing the pics on rotten.com...these pics make me sick to my stomach.  :barf:
> *


x2 :tears:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

IT IS HEARTBREAKING THATS WHY WE GOTTA SAVE EM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Nov 18 2007, 11:12 PM~9256102
> *thats still restoreable :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


who wants to restore a 4 door 65??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 18 2007, 10:27 PM~9256234
> *who wants to restore a 4 door 65??
> *


me, i got a sedan :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 6 2007, 08:05 AM~9166022
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  looks like you got your work cut out for you :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


actually looks like most of it has already been cut out


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

Buddy Holly's 58 Impala................


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mppMPqfe1FY&feature=related


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Nov 18 2007, 10:13 PM~9256991
> *Buddy Holly's 58 Impala................
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mppMPqfe1FY&feature=related
> *


THAT WAS COOL I WISH I COULD GET MY HANDS ON THAT TO BRING IT BACK FROM THE DEAD


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Nov 18 2007, 10:22 PM~9256193
> *IT IS HEARTBREAKING THATS WHY WE GOTTA SAVE EM
> *


x2


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

ttt

i will get some horrible pics for everybody this week


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PimpStress91_@Nov 5 2007, 06:58 PM~9162288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 64 needs some love but its far from destroyed


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

SEE MY PROBLEM IS I WANNA SAVE THEM ALL


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Nov 19 2007, 09:13 PM~9263539
> *SEE MY PROBLEM IS I WANNA SAVE THEM ALL
> *


x2


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 21 2007, 02:04 PM~9275981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S HARD TO MAKE AN IMPALA LOOK BAD THEY LOOK LIKE ART NO MATTER WHAT CONDITION THEY'RE IN


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 21 2007, 02:08 PM~9276005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS WRONG LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

61 rag i just picked up and 61 2dr post impala :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

61 2dr hard top just got in , and 63 ss complete car parked in 69 :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

64 4dr , with a/c ,am/fm , power steering , power brakes , rear window defogger 
and a 63 imp :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

just some more junk thats in the shop :biggrin: 
















2 1963 ss rags , 64 wagon , 64 ss 409 , 64 rag


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 21 2007, 06:46 PM~9277906
> *just some more junk thats in the shop  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ill take that junk off your hands :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 21 2007, 07:36 PM~9277839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


from what hole in the ground did you find this beast?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 21 2007, 03:04 PM~9275981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 22 2007, 09:37 PM~9284549
> *from what hole in the ground did you find this beast?
> *


it was in the charlotte area , off of hwy 601 :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 22 2007, 10:29 PM~9284818
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


i know its beautiful isnt it :biggrin: i see it everyday :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 21 2007, 07:46 PM~9277906
> *just some more junk thats in the shop  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take the junks black 63 ss rag :biggrin:


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

anyone in winnipeg theres a 64 4door just needs interior at tinmans auto wrecking. ev3n the glass s good


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

my neighbor has this....$1500 been sitting for years http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=337383&hl=


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

poor impalas :angry:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

once go to copy on the tiny pic it wont copy what am i doing wrong


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 5 2007, 08:10 PM~9162418
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm. :0 that bitch aint even rusty


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

there i got it, sorry about the monster pics i will try to fix it, the 63 in the pic is a two door i've been trying to buy it for over a year and the guy bullshit me around all the time


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

WTF IS WORNG WITH THESE FUCKEN PEOPLE LETING THESE CARS GO TO WAIST LIKE THAT :angry:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 24 2007, 03:21 PM~9295472
> *Hmmmmm.  :0 that bitch aint even rusty
> *


skim you can buff that right out ...


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

stop useing a camera phone :biggrin:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 24 2007, 05:06 PM~9295703
> *stop useing a camera phone :biggrin:
> *


i didnt, but the camera i got is just old and has seen better days


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

and use photobucket.com


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

nice way of getting pics from chevyimpalas.com :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 24 2007, 07:22 PM~9296569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can i have that 59 rag?


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

i want that 59 rag!!!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

theres this vietnam vet 2 streets over from me he gotta all o.g. '66 ragtop. been seein this car for about 12 years now in his driveway. its got vietnam vet stickers all over it. drove down his street tonight to look at it and it has a tarp over the top now. i know the car jus sits there and he probably won't sell it. i'll try to get pics sometime....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I know of a 62 hardtop that is pretty decent been sitting years will probably never be sold or fixed and a 57 hard top that is good also that will probably never get fixed maybe sold when the guy finally gives up and a 63 hardtop that was rearended but probably fixable that will never get sold or done anything to I"ll take pics as soon as I can


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 24 2007, 07:22 PM~9296569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT ONE DONT LOOK 2 BAD


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

DONER 62 VERT


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

doner 63 pontiac good for 63-64 impala conversions


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

someone save this car!! I NEED THE RIGHT DOOR,POWER WINDOW SET UP AND AC SET UP. 62 ss YOU CAN HAVE THE REST FOR $800!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Nov 24 2007, 04:41 PM~9295588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

i just found this one yesterday, i am gonna go back and try to buy it but the owners are some weird hillbillys


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

:barf:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Puttin this back on the streets :thumbsup: 
























Be ready by Easter Sunday!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 28 2007, 04:29 PM~9326825
> *Puttin this back on the streets  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK WITH THE PROJECT


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Nov 28 2007, 04:07 PM~9326694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SUCKS


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 28 2007, 04:29 PM~9326825
> *Puttin this back on the streets  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 25 2007, 02:12 PM~9300914
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:tears: :tears:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 28 2007, 05:29 PM~9326825
> *Puttin this back on the streets  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


DAANNNMMM T-ROY EASTER SUNDAY"" i hope you are workin on it as we speak!! but i do know how ya" .....get down.


----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)

dead 61 rag WHAT A WASTE


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

damn its a shame


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Nov 29 2007, 11:04 AM~9331358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i wanna cry!


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Nov 29 2007, 10:04 AM~9331358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## 1990CaddyBrougham (May 15, 2006)




----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Nov 29 2007, 11:50 AM~9331251
> *DAANNNMMM T-ROY EASTER SUNDAY"" i hope you are workin on it as we speak!! but i do know how ya" .....get down.
> *


Last years pics big homie  
gettin ready for dat paint booth as we speak :biggrin: 
Put in all new floors, quarters, fenders, braces, trunk (uppers and lowers), door shells, hood, rockers (inner and outer), wheelhouses, etc. Big Chris now you see why I been 3 years in the making! :biggrin: Got everything chromed already, got the juice, now need paint, a convt backseat (hardest shit in the world to find) and about 14 yellow top batteries  
no more secrets.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Don't 4get OG, you gotta help me get these telescopics in!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Man all these car, making me :tears: :tears:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Nov 29 2007, 11:04 AM~9331358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: for whoever let that happen to the car


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 5 2007, 08:10 PM~9162418
> *:dunno:  you take these Joe?
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: omg :barf:


----------



## MrsCaddy4yaass (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 29 2007, 08:04 PM~9335785
> *Man all these car, making me :tears:  :tears:
> *



jeez me too!


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)

http://carsinbarns.com/


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:angry: sad topic very sad indeed ..


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 29 2007, 05:57 PM~9335096
> *Last years pics big homie
> gettin ready for dat paint booth as we speak  :biggrin:
> Put in all new floors, quarters, fenders, braces, trunk (uppers and lowers), door shells, hood, rockers (inner and outer), wheelhouses, etc. Big Chris now you see why I been 3 years in the making!  :biggrin: Got everything chromed already, got the juice, now need paint, a convt backseat (hardest shit in the world to find) and about 14 yellow top batteries
> ...


sssssssssshhhhhhhh to much info people are lookin. i didnt know you got dat far. hey ragtop we gota bring 1991 back. lets show deez new comers how we use ta do it. plus my boy LA DAVE,and RAYON gona be rollin and you know if yall gona be rollin im gona brang dat foe back out. man we gota do dis in 08' staight rollin STL BABY!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm whitcha always O.G.! Bring dat 4 out and lets do it like we used to


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

*Saved *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> wasnt that blue 61 FORGIVENS?


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> > wasnt that blue 61 FORGIVENS?
> 
> 
> yep


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Nov 30 2007, 04:22 PM~9342120
> *yep
> *


so thats where that 61 rag ended up :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 29 2007, 11:38 PM~9337152
> *:angry:  sad topic very sad indeed ..
> *





X2


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 30 2007, 08:26 PM~9345202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HATE TO SEE THAT IT LOOKS SAD


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 30 2007, 11:17 PM~9344688
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like someone was bumper dragging for many years on that ass.


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Went to an old junk yard here in NC today they had atlest 15 impala/belairs that was ROTTEN dang ******** thought everything was gold tho. wanted way to much for it all. there was a 66 vert i might be goin back to get tho. I forgot to take my camera or i would have had pics.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 1 2007, 07:54 PM~9350876
> *:tears:
> *


X2


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

While it is a shame to see all those convertibles go to waste, all one needs to do is remove the A pillars, as well as the convtertible trunk pockets, and you can turn any hard top into a 'vert.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 23 2007, 10:15 AM~9287376
> *i know its beautiful isnt it  :biggrin: i see it everyday  :biggrin:
> *


do you sell any of those cars?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

I can't take seeing these pics.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:tears:  :tears: SOMEBODY TELL ME WHY-WHY!!! YOU DAM BASTARDS LETTING THOSE RIDES TO ROTT AWAY LIKE THAT BASTARDS!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 2 2007, 05:52 PM~9356573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


8 lights must have been an option


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

saved this one today and its forsale.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 2 2007, 07:01 PM~9356646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2007, 07:48 PM~9357700
> *
> 
> 
> ...



shit id like to have that one too lol


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 2 2007, 06:52 PM~9356573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you can fit 2 more lights :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Found all these cars today. most of them where in the same spot. didnt get to meet owner but i was deffently trespassing on his land and was all up in his back yard too!! once i left i got a headache and sick i think it was seeing the cars goin to waste did it to me!!
69 vert









65-6 vert








62 vert








64








63 ss vert








not a impala but just as bad for lettin it rott 57 2 door








more coming


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Found all these cars today. most of them where in the same spot. didnt get to meet owner but i was deffently trespassing on his land and was all up in his back yard too!! once i left i got a headache and sick i think it was seeing the cars goin to waste did it to me!!

64 vert








61 wagon








63 ss vert (and i got a good windshield post for it)








55 belair








64 hardtop








62 wagon


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Found all these cars today. most of them where in the same spot. didnt get to meet owner but i was deffently trespassing on his land and was all up in his back yard too!! once i left i got a headache and sick i think it was seeing the cars goin to waste did it to me!!

63 wagon








69 camaro vert(not my thing but deffently worth some $$$)








74? vert








62 vert









And im sure there was some stuff i missed


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

/\ thats a damn shame!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 3 2007, 03:38 PM~9365036
> *Found all these cars today. most of them where in the same spot. didnt get to meet owner but i was deffently trespassing on his land and was all up in his back yard too!! once i left i got a headache and sick i think it was seeing the cars goin to waste did it to me!!
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@Dec 3 2007, 04:43 PM~9365077
> */\ thats a damn shame!
> *


Tell me about it. I think if guy dont wanna come off nothing im goin to have to kill him and steal all the cars


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

need a partner with lots of guns????? haha

anyhow, how did you come across these cars...


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 3 2007, 04:49 PM~9365131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the lawn mower


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 3 2007, 04:50 PM~9365143
> *Tell me about it. I think if guy dont wanna come off nothing im goin to have to kill him and steal all the cars
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

this doesnt look too bad


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 2 2007, 12:04 AM~9353246
> *I can't take seeing these pics.
> *


x2 :tears:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Someone delete this topic.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Dec 3 2007, 05:24 PM~9365395
> *how much for the lawn mower
> *


sorry you cant aford that. its got racing piston and new muffler bairings


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 3 2007, 05:23 PM~9365382
> *need a partner with lots of guns????? haha
> 
> anyhow, how did you come across these cars...
> *


maybe. ill let ya know if he actin stupid which from what i hear he dont wanna sell shit. but im pretty good at talkin people out of shit. ill tell him well fix up and paint one of his shit boxes or something and hell come off some of them. just found them through some old guys i know that was around the area. they in the cut you would never know unless ya made a wround turn down a wround ya probley wouldnt or new they was there


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 3 2007, 05:25 PM~9365407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Know of them are really that bad all could be restored proble. just gotta get em out this losers hands and fix em cause they aint moved in forever and he aint doin shit with them


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> sorry you cant aford that. its got racing piston and new muffler bairings
> [/quo
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: .. the owner said hes going to restore it in a few years thats what they all say ...


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

that place is a gold mine


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Dec 3 2007, 08:25 PM~9366835
> *that place is a gold mine
> *


Trust me i aint goin to forget about it. i know its a gold mine. goin to over there wit my mining helmit and bullet proof vest and some $$$$$ money in peoples faces makes them change they mind about sellin shit.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 3 2007, 05:41 PM~9365058
> *Found all these cars today. most of them where in the same spot. didnt get to meet owner but i was deffently trespassing on his land and was all up in his back yard too!! once i left i got a headache and sick i think it was seeing the cars goin to waste did it to me!!
> 
> 64 vert
> ...


that place is insane,


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

it just shows that theres cars still out there, just gotta findem and convince the owners to come up off em


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 4 2007, 07:53 AM~9369820
> *it just shows that theres cars still out there, just gotta findem and convince the owners to come up off em
> *



x2


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn even a 57 Hard top


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Everytime i see this topic, i want to hug my Impala's


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Dec 4 2007, 07:42 AM~9370045
> *Everytime i see this topic, i want to hug my Impala's
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 3 2007, 06:38 PM~9365036
> *Found all these cars today. most of them where in the same spot. didnt get to meet owner but i was deffently trespassing on his land and was all up in his back yard too!! once i left i got a headache and sick i think it was seeing the cars goin to waste did it to me!!
> 69 vert
> 
> ...


Is that The Grinch's back yard. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 4 2007, 12:00 PM~9370547
> *Is that The Grinch's back yard. :biggrin:
> *




I think so, or it could be the "MAN'S" hno: hno:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 4 2007, 10:00 AM~9370547
> *Is that The Grinch's back yard. :biggrin:
> *


na it aint but dude might as well be a grinch or scroge if he aint comin up off shit


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Dec 4 2007, 08:42 AM~9370045
> *Everytime i see this topic, i want to hump my Impala's
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 4 2007, 03:15 PM~9372157
> *na it aint but dude might as well be a grinch or scroge if he aint comin up off shit
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 4 2007, 02:15 PM~9372157
> *na it aint but dude might as well be a grinch or scroge if he aint comin up off shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Nov 25 2007, 10:42 PM~9304732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

looks like my car when i got it


----------



## cutlass_on_13'z (Jul 4, 2006)

:machinegun:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 4 2007, 12:00 PM~9370547
> *Is that The Grinch's back yard. :biggrin:
> *


haha na mine is a little more orginized , may find some of the same cars in my back yard though :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 4 2007, 10:00 AM~9370547
> *Is that The Grinch's back yard. :biggrin:
> *


look like oklahoma all thoses cars so sad! & what a waste steal them & go to a title service or lean thoes rags impalas


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 4 2007, 06:32 PM~9373195
> *haha na mine is a little more orginized , may find some of the same cars in my back yard though  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 2 2007, 06:52 PM~9356573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i did a double take too. i was like, wait..... what?


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1990CaddyBrougham_@Nov 29 2007, 06:04 PM~9334627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


had one exactly like this, with tan interior. was my first real car. got stolen from the paint shop in 03


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Dec 5 2007, 09:10 PM~9384875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lovin those flames!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2007, 12:02 AM~9368997
> *that place is insane,
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

In Central CALI










:0


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 5 2007, 10:17 PM~9385989
> *lovin those flames!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2007, 02:30 PM~9372278
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 6 2007, 10:54 PM~9393927
> *In Central CALI
> 
> 
> ...


where those at richie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 6 2007, 10:54 PM~9393927
> *In Central CALI
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 9 2007, 12:27 PM~9409900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dang i need some parts!


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 3 2007, 04:41 PM~9365058
> *Found all these cars today. most of them where in the same spot. didnt get to meet owner but i was deffently trespassing on his land and was all up in his back yard too!! once i left i got a headache and sick i think it was seeing the cars goin to waste did it to me!!
> 
> 64 vert
> ...


Damn i see the front of a 61 buick was it a 2 door?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

these topic is so sad :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

an old guy sold me about a 64 chevy convertible over behind a building in the country on these peoples land so i went to look at it and see whats up. Well turn out to be a 64 chevy corvair vert lol and who would want one of those. I did find this 63 hARDTOP WITH A/C THO BESIDE IT.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

after i see the 63 hardtop there we wasnt really interested in it unless it was real CHEAP but we had to go ask so the building it was behind no one was at so i said hey lets drive to this house behind it and see if they know whats up. after passing so woods and coming up on the house i found this in the tree line!!! 62 convertible!! no one was home but im deffently goin to have to get it.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

after seein that vert i was excitied and went all over there property they have a path in the woods and there was some more junk down there but nothing i liked except this beat down 60


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

after the 60 i went in one of there barns and found this 28-29 model A yea i know not an impala but i like ratrods too!! had a tag from 1964 and looks like its been settin there sense then goin to try an get it too


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 4 2007, 02:15 PM~9372157
> *na it aint but dude might as well be a grinch or scroge if he aint comin up off shit
> *


i hope you snag that 57 if you go back...thing is sick


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Dec 12 2007, 09:38 PM~9440754
> *i hope you snag that 57 if you go back...thing is sick
> *


Ill get them all if he aint full of shit or crazy with the prices


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 12 2007, 10:18 PM~9440510
> *after i see the 63 hardtop there we wasnt really interested in it unless it was real CHEAP but we had to go ask so the building it was behind no one was at so i said hey lets drive to this house behind it and see if they know whats up. after passing so woods and coming up on the house i found this in the tree line!!! 62 convertible!! no one was home but im deffently goin to have to get it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :nosad: :ugh: :tears:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 12 2007, 09:40 PM~9440769
> *Ill get them all if he aint full of shit or crazy with the prices
> *



:wow:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 9 2007, 02:27 PM~9409900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up with that one?


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

THE PEOPLE THAT JUNKED THESE CARS DONT KNOW WHAT THEY HAD


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2007, 09:55 PM~9440896
> *:0
> *


xs3


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

rare 61 post Impala


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 13 2007, 03:24 PM~9446839
> *rare 61 post Impala
> 
> 
> ...


I CAN'T GET USED TO THAT TOP


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 13 2007, 04:24 PM~9446839
> *rare 61 post Impala
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you were at Robert's shop


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

1/4s on that 61 post look clean :0


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 13 2007, 08:47 PM~9448508
> *I guess you were at Robert's shop
> *


yeah...spotted this 61 while working in the area...never seen one in person so I thought I'd stop by and check it out...Robert and the other guys there were cool as fuck...getting rid of it pretty cheap considering that you get the donor car with it.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 13 2007, 08:20 PM~9448934
> *yeah...spotted this 61 while working in the area...never seen one in person so I thought I'd stop by and check it out...Robert and the other guys there were cool as fuck...getting rid of it pretty cheap considering that you get the donor car with it.
> 
> 
> ...


Ya him and Elivs  are really cool. What do you do?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 13 2007, 09:25 PM~9448996
> *Ya him and Elivs    are really cool. What do you do?
> *


I work for a private school...but I was helping my cousin at his job, he works at the ball fields right around the corner from his shop.....That fools got a few pretty cool rides out there.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 13 2007, 04:24 PM~9446839
> *rare 61 post Impala
> 
> 
> ...


How rare are they b/c i know where two of them are.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 13 2007, 09:30 PM~9449067
> *How rare are they b/c i know where two of them are.
> *


 :dunno: I think only 2,500 made if I'm not mistaken....I dont think they make good lookin lowriders, but I bet it would look tigh as a lowrod.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

wow really,i seen them a year or so ago sitting one behind the other,they were preety picked over but i could probably get both of them for next to nothing.Will everything interchange from a regular 61 with the exception of the doors?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 13 2007, 09:36 PM~9449129
> *wow really,i seen them a year or so ago sitting one behind the other,they were preety picked over but i could probably get both of them for next to nothing.Will everything interchange from a regular 61 with the exception of the doors?
> *


yup


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Dec 16 2007, 04:15 PM~9465809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i need that....CHECK OUT THAT 5TH :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 12 2007, 08:18 PM~9440510
> *after i see the 63 hardtop there we wasnt really interested in it unless it was real CHEAP but we had to go ask so the building it was behind no one was at so i said hey lets drive to this house behind it and see if they know whats up. after passing so woods and coming up on the house i found this in the tree line!!! 62 convertible!! no one was home but im deffently goin to have to get it.
> 
> 
> ...


How much is a 62 drop in this condition worth?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Dec 16 2007, 05:44 PM~9466211
> *How much is a 62 drop in this condition worth?
> *


I guess depends on who wants it and what they plan to do with it. some may think $200 for the crusher which is the worst idea and some my think $3500? which is probley to much. some my think its gold sense there daddy bought it new and wont sell it for anything


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Dec 16 2007, 04:15 PM~9465809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 55


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic detail_@Dec 16 2007, 08:25 PM~9466623
> *
> 
> *


damn...is that a 59?? :angry: :angry:


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)

this place was full of belair's , impala's and biscaine's , delray's ( canadian impala), that was a very sad day !


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

where was that at?


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Nov 29 2007, 11:04 AM~9331358
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ok I had enough this is to damn depressing  :tears: :tears:


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Dec 16 2007, 10:26 PM~9467436
> *where was that at?
> *


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)

http://www.oldcarcity.com/


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)

http://carsinbarns.com/


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

is there any places like that in the west coast???


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

There used to be this bomb out in this field we used to play on when I was a kid. I don't know how long it's been sitting there. I think the city owns the land. Its kinda a trip to think how it got out there.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 21 2007, 03:04 PM~9275981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this makes me feel like a poopy. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 17 2007, 04:40 AM~9468149
> *this makes me feel like a poopy. :uh:
> *


They shouldnt, they are saving other cars and they are for sale to be saved.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic detail_@Dec 16 2007, 10:00 PM~9467258
> *this place was full of belair's , impala's and biscaine's  , delray's ( canadian impala), that was a very sad day !
> 
> 
> ...


nice quality pics you got there :uh:


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 17 2007, 09:58 AM~9469336
> *nice quality pics you got there :uh:
> *


used my phone to take pics of some old pics from the 90's .


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:  uffin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

THIS IS ONE I SAVED


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

mebbe not too late..


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daddyfatsacs_@Dec 18 2007, 07:08 PM~9479962
> *
> THIS IS ONE I SAVED
> *


A GTO OR A LEMANS?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Dec 19 2007, 04:00 PM~9486152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Save it. :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 19 2007, 05:32 PM~9486395
> *Save it. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 3 2007, 07:18 PM~9366769
> *Know of them are really that bad all could be restored proble. just gotta get em out this losers hands and fix em cause they aint moved in forever and he aint doin shit with them
> *



WHERE IS THIS PLACE AT?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Come on people save these cars... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 19 2007, 04:15 PM~9486256
> *A GTO OR A LEMANS?
> *


73 impala convert


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 17 2007, 12:12 AM~9467635
> *is there any places like that in the west coast???
> *


theres a 63 rag sitting behind a house off the side of the 15 right there in Devore before you go up the cajon pass, I stopped and the man said it wasnt for sale. I used to do a lot of old car hunting out past Barstow, Ridgecrest, way out in the high desert, thats where the shit is.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2007, 06:39 AM~9513227
> *theres a 63 rag sitting behind a house off the side of the 15 right there in Devore before you go up the cajon pass, I stopped and the man said it wasnt for sale. I used to do  a lot of old car hunting out past Barstow, Ridgecrest, way out in the high desert, thats where the shit is.
> *


Theres a bunch of that old shit up around wichita falls also,thats not to far from you skim.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: pics?


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2007, 05:39 AM~9513227
> *theres a 63 rag sitting behind a house off the side of the 15 right there in Devore before you go up the cajon pass, I stopped and the man said it wasnt for sale. I used to do  a lot of old car hunting out past Barstow, Ridgecrest, way out in the high desert, thats where the shit is.
> *


agreed, there use to be a few verts there, white guy wanted rediculous cash, had 2 61 verts, that 63 vert, and a bunch of hard tops ... the fires while back melted them all, including a 48 vert ... thats 63 was one of the surviving ones out of his lot


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

got these two gotta go pick em up after christmas


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 23 2007, 09:49 PM~9518039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are the ones from ebay, whatd you end up paying?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 24 2007, 07:14 AM~9519743
> *those are the ones from ebay, whatd you end up paying?
> *


X2... :0 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

the seller emailed me back with a killer price


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 24 2007, 06:14 AM~9519743
> *those are the ones from ebay, whatd you end up paying?
> *


yea thats them. i was supposed to get em before they went on ebay then the high bidder didnt pay so i wound up gettin them anyways i think i got a pretty good deal


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s+Dec 24 2007, 12:24 PM~9520637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i spoke with the guy about them ,and he couldnt tell me if it had all the vert only stuff , he said it was a parts car for a 62 rag he built , but couldnt remember what all was there :ugh: he told me he would end it for 2 gs


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 25 2007, 08:51 PM~9531020
> *i spoke with the guy about them ,and he couldnt tell me if it had all the vert only stuff , he said it was a parts car for a 62 rag he built , but couldnt remember what all was there  :ugh: he told me he would end it for 2 gs
> *


hey told me alot more about the parts said it was parts car for him. but i got a better price then that. and figure i can part out or sell the hardtop to get someone the $$ back


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:barf:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Dec 26 2007, 08:47 AM~9533223
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



x2  :angry:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

hey at least we know where they are and alot of them will eventually be sold and at least parts of them will be salvaged/saved!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 30 2007, 06:46 PM~9567780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 30 2007, 06:46 PM~9567780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the deal with those? hate to see verts not doin shit they for sale?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 30 2007, 10:37 PM~9569353
> *
> *


X2


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 31 2007, 08:51 AM~9572054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: omgwtf :angry:


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

everyone crying over this fest,hey be glade we still have em' at all they could have all been put in the crusher .all i see is art. theres alot of really good stuff out there, just goona take alot of hard work to get em' on the road again.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Dec 31 2007, 12:21 PM~9573456
> *everyone crying over this fest,hey be glade we still have em' at all they could have all been put in the crusher .all i see is art. theres alot of really good stuff out there, just goona take alot of hard work to get em' on the road again.
> *


getting them on the road is the easy part, getting the asshole owners to come up off of them is the challenge :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 31 2007, 12:34 PM~9573566
> *getting them on the road is the easy part, getting the asshole owners to come up off of them is the challenge :biggrin:
> *


this is 98% of the sadness in here :angry:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Dec 31 2007, 12:21 PM~9573456
> *everyone crying over this fest,hey be glade we still have em' at all they could have all been put in the crusher .all i see is art. theres alot of really good stuff out there, just goona take alot of hard work to get em' on the road again.
> *


i have to agree with you ..for some reason or the other the owner does not want to sale there cars ...everything in this world has a price, money motivates!!! people are prolly going over there telling the guy i will give you 500 dollars for that old rusted impala just sitting back there .....the owner is like fuck you ... it is not for sale ....lol i should know iam one of them owners ....
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: but if some one would be able to show me that they will fix this car up.... i will be like give me this much and shes yours??? if you have to ask, its because you cant afford it!!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 31 2007, 09:51 AM~9572054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 2 2008, 10:52 AM~9587221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where these cars located?


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 2 2008, 10:00 AM~9587278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this your car homie


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 7 2008, 08:36 PM~9634761
> *where these cars located?
> *


GREENSBORO NC


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jan 8 2008, 10:23 PM~9645056
> *is this your car homie
> *


na this one aint mine. at a homies old lot guy who owns lot i guess is tryin to sell it. dudes kinda stupid proble wants a grip of $$$ i forgot to ask


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

do you know how much he wants for these


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jan 9 2008, 09:35 PM~9654202
> *do you know how much he wants for these
> 
> *


ill see if i can find out i gotta go over there soon


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 9 2008, 09:56 PM~9654956
> *ill see if i can find out i gotta go over there soon
> *


thankx homie send me a pm to see what happend


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

i know not an impala. but a 66 caprice is rotting away in our street.
has not passed yearly inspection and is standing in rain and cold winter weather since summer now. its going backwards rapidly.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 2 2008, 11:54 AM~9587227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nothin uglier than a 60 4 door :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

THESE ARE ALL 4 SALE,JANUARY 26


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Jan 13 2008, 01:54 PM~9682737
> *THESE ARE ALL 4 SALE,JANUARY 26
> 
> 
> ...


any verts in there?? prices??


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 31 2007, 12:34 PM~9573566
> *getting them on the road is the easy part, getting the asshole owners to come up off of them is the challenge :biggrin:
> *


aint that the truth i found a field today full of 50s to 70s there was a mix of everything i saw a 59 a 58 a few 64s and god knows what else was there the guy will sell them for $1000 each but you have to buy the whole lot n theres atleast 200 cars there and around 80 trucks if i pass there again il get some pics uless theres any1 here around pampa texas who can snap a pic


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2008, 08:50 PM~9678543
> *nothin uglier than a 60 4 door :0
> *


yea i would say 60s are the ulgyest out of the 58-64 except them vert i dont know why but I like um


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Jan 13 2008, 01:54 PM~9682737
> *THESE ARE ALL 4 SALE,JANUARY 26
> 
> 
> ...


More info please!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 18 2008, 01:14 PM~9726743
> *More info please!!!!
> *


www.bssauctions.com


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

:0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

anyone know what they want for that 66 caprice


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

:cheesy: the grinch is right its www.bssauctions.com january 26 at 10am its a public auction in philly.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

$4,000 not bad ! huh???


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

another pic


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz+Jan 23 2008, 04:06 PM~9764896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you looking to buy it or are you selling it ? if buying i would look around a little more to make sure all of it is there , if selling might want to lower the price a little


----------



## 73buick73 (Oct 18, 2005)

not rotted, but burned, my 64 after my shop burned down


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

lots of sad pics in here


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 23 2008, 07:26 PM~9767170
> *are you looking to buy it or are you selling it ? if buying i would look around a little more to make sure all of it is there , if selling might want to lower the price a little
> *


 nope not buying or selling just found it homie!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

$8500 yeah right








































i offered him $2000 :biggrin: he said to call back in a few weeks haha


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Jan 20 2008, 05:17 PM~9741062
> *:cheesy: the grinch is right its www.bssauctions.com january 26 at 10am its a public auction in philly.
> *


.
link dont work for me


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 23 2008, 10:16 PM~9768829
> *$8500 yeah right
> 
> 
> ...


the nerve of some people :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Jan 23 2008, 09:28 PM~9768314
> *lots of sad pics in here
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 24 2008, 02:37 AM~9770587
> *the nerve of some people :uh:
> *


yeah exactly 150 mile trip towing a trailer to go n collect it i was told it was all original had a good interior ,straight body work and original paint ,garage kept with a 409 n thats what i saw it had half a 283 and you could buy the 409 seperately haha dam hot rodders lol


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 20 2008, 01:28 PM~9739455
> *
> 
> 
> ...







WHAT THIS A STAGE PROP FOR SET IT OFF PART 2 ... LOL IS IT STILL FOR SALE


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 31 2007, 11:51 AM~9572058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a great sign!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 24 2008, 07:42 PM~9776519
> *WHAT THIS A STAGE PROP FOR SET IT OFF PART 2  ... LOL  IS IT STILL FOR SALE
> *


yea still for sale!!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 24 2008, 09:18 PM~9777634
> *yea still for sale!!
> *


 how much??


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 24 2008, 10:26 PM~9778391
> *how much??
> *


$2500 OBO


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:angry: :angry: :twak:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 25 2008, 10:52 AM~9780276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks solid


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2008, 08:16 AM~9820762
> *looks solid
> *


fuck yea it does


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 25 2008, 07:50 AM~9780264
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

not an impala but whatever


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## SWEET OKOLE (Dec 11, 2007)

good page to be on


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 3 2008, 09:13 AM~9854146
> *not an impala but whatever
> 
> 
> ...


Is that another 55 in the back ground?


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

is now rotting away :tears: 









dont ever let your lady drive your low low...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 3 2008, 09:12 AM~9854142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres this?? i need this!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 3 2008, 09:13 AM~9854146
> *not an impala but whatever
> 
> 
> ...


lets see some pics of the 59 caddy


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

This car has been sittin for the past 4-5 years it has not moved and the owners won't sell and its all original no bondo


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

all i wont is just one 59


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Feb 5 2008, 09:06 PM~9873811
> *This car has been sittin for the past 4-5 years it has not moved and the owners won't sell and its all original no bondo
> 
> 
> ...


 here is 1 all bondoed up


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

from local craigslist, lots of words, but a good read, and at least hes asking a relatively fair price....

One 1960 Chevy Bel Air, 4 door. Has been sitting about 17 years, when I moved it from Texas to Wisconsin. Was sitting a couple of years in Texas, but I drove it daily before that. In Texas, it was stored on concrete. In Wisconsin, it has been sitting on grass. Was running and driving great when it was parked in Wisconsin. The picture was taken in Texas. I don't have any recent pictures. It is now under snow, stored in a field in Racine. I live in New Berlin, about 50 minutes away. The car was originally from Texas (Dallas), so the body is still very solid. There is surface rust, but it is just in the paint. There is no rust penetrating the body, or at least there wasn't the last time I looked. I haven't even looked at this car very much in the past 17 years, so I don't know much about the details of its condition right now. It was never really driven in the winter up here. The interior is trashed, from being old, and now from mice probably. The engine is the original 283 V-8, I believe. The transmission was rebuilt, and I think it has been replaced with a 2 speed aluminum powerglide. I think someone told me that the original transmission was a cast iron 2 speed powerglide. I replaced the generator with a newer alternator, but I should still have the generator somewhere. It has dealer air conditioning, which is a beautiful color-matched very large under dash unit with chrome, but it never worked for me. I have a whole bunch of extra parts, like doors and bumpers for instance. I don't think it was ever in an accident, although the rear quarter panel has a slight crease in it. Unfortunately the neighborhood kids smashed the tail lights and side view mirror. As you can see, it has the wide white wall bias ply tires, made from the original molds. I don't really want to sell it, but it deserves better than to just keep sitting there... 

I don't know the exact mileage, or what it will take to get running again. You clearly need to tow this vehicle.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

heres a 65 i picked up, look out for the rebirth in 09 after i finish my 65 hardtop


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 11 2008, 08:05 PM~9919970
> *heres a 65 i picked up,  look out for the rebirth in 09  after i finish my 65 hardtop
> 
> 
> ...


how much was it? i know were a 66 impala vert is in NC for 800


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 11 2008, 08:05 PM~9919970
> *heres a 65 i picked up,  look out for the rebirth in 09  after i finish my 65 hardtop
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 can't wait to see that!! TTT!!!!


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 12 2008, 01:16 AM~9921775
> *how much was it? i know were a 66 impala vert is in NC for 800
> *



PLEASE PM ME THE INFO  THAT WILL SAVE ME ALOT OF TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Feb 5 2008, 10:06 PM~9873811
> *This car has been sittin for the past 4-5 years it has not moved and the owners won't sell and its all original no bondo
> 
> 
> ...


its been sitting for over 10 years. I live in Skokie and drive past this ride everyday. It never moves and your right he will not sell it! :angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Feb 11 2008, 05:12 PM~9918039
> *from local craigslist, lots of words, but a good read, and at least hes asking a relatively fair price....
> 
> The car was originally from Texas (Dallas), so the body is still very solid.
> ...



I love how they make everything from Texas seem so dry and rust free. Shit rains like a motherfucker here and rusts too. Now if he said West Texas like El Paso then thats a different story.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Feb 5 2008, 11:06 PM~9873811
> *This car has been sittin for the past 4-5 years it has not moved and the owners won't sell and its all original no bondo
> 
> 
> ...


its been there for the past20 years.I tried getting ahold of the owner but no one ever replies I tried back in 1990 and again recently.how do you guys try to get a hold of him


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

oh its not that bad, all it needs is doors, interior, frame, mtoor, tranny, mouldings, front end, paint, and a lot of time and money :biggrin:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 13 2008, 07:10 PM~9936665
> *oh its not that bad, all it needs is doors, interior, frame, mtoor, tranny, mouldings, front end, paint, and a lot of time and money :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Feb 12 2008, 09:24 PM~9928977
> *
> *


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Item number: 300198905226
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-CHEVY-...tem300198905226
ugh









I'm betting if you open the doors, the whole car would cave in on itself










might need a little welding and frame work


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 16 2008, 09:06 AM~9956539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


himbone posted the same pic , way back in this topic , did you take these pics ?


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 16 2008, 10:20 AM~9956745
> *himbone posted the same pic , way back in this topic , did you take these pics ?
> *


i thought i looked through all the pages... must have missed it. i actually got these pics off the "what a waste" topic. it would be nice to have it though. i might be checkin you out when i get an X frame, and that 61 your boys got is sweet.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 16 2008, 07:06 AM~9956539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow ! i have 2500 reward for info on this :0 if i buy????


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 13 2008, 07:10 PM~9936665
> *oh its not that bad, all it needs is doors, interior, frame, mtoor, tranny, mouldings, front end, paint, and a lot of time and money :biggrin:
> *


nothing to a real ryder, all he would think is HOW THE FUCK DO I GET THIS HOME :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 15 2008, 10:58 PM~9954814
> *Item number: 300198905226
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-CHEVY-...tem300198905226
> ugh
> ...


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 16 2008, 07:06 AM~9956539
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I want dat...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 16 2008, 07:06 AM~9956539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tell us were that is!! then we can race too it!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 17 2008, 12:34 PM~9963542
> *Tell us were that is!! then we can race too it!
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 16 2008, 07:39 PM~9959378
> *wow ! i have 2500 reward for info on this  :0  if i buy????
> *



JOHNNY THERE AN OLD GUY OVER HERE THAT HAS ONE 
HE WANT'S TO SELL NOT SURE HOW MUCH ??


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 17 2008, 05:53 PM~9965365
> *:cheesy:
> *


I swear jonny be blockin on all the 58-59 rags on the east cost. all the people i talk to with them say you know johnny he talk to me or he came to look at it! dang must be nice to be a baller!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

aye ppl what about the classic 60's impalas and 70'ds caprices these infants are making donks wasting on with Cheetos logos and Winnie the poo and smurfs painted all over it are those considerd rotting away as we speak to ...yeah huh :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

rotting bel air 56..?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 18 2008, 05:53 AM~9969192
> *rotting bel air 56..?
> 
> 
> ...


looks decent, can i have it..... :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

sure, come and get it in sweden, europe :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Feb 18 2008, 06:40 AM~9969295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 16 2008, 09:13 PM~9960190
> *nothing to a real ryder, all he would think is HOW THE FUCK DO I GET THIS HOME :biggrin:
> *


i just got an extra frame so i think i am gonna try to get, but its on a hill so i got to pull it to the top and put the frame under it, any ideas? :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 18 2008, 02:30 AM~9968928
> *I swear jonny be blockin on all the 58-59 rags on the east cost. all the people i talk to with them say you know johnny he talk to me or he came to look at it! dang must be nice to be a baller!
> *


cant help myself, im insane.....


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 17 2008, 07:51 PM~9966202
> *JOHNNY THERE AN OLD GUY OVER HERE THAT HAS ONE
> HE WANT'S TO SELL NOT SURE HOW MUCH ??
> *


i should have started obsession cc lol im obsessed with these junks...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

SOME PEOPLE ARE JUST SITTING ON GOLD MINES.........AND THEN MOST OF THEM SHOULD BE SHOT.........SAVEM DON'T CRUSH THEM....... :tears: 



:buttkick:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

its fucked up how people just let cars go 2 shit


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 18 2008, 05:52 PM~9973036
> *its fucked up how people just let cars go 2 shit
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 18 2008, 05:49 PM~9973001
> *i should have started obsession cc lol im obsessed with these junks...
> *


shit let me be a member im obsessed too. lol just aint got the loot for the 58-59 verts like i do the 60's


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Feb 12 2008, 11:48 PM~9929309
> *its been sitting for over 10 years. I live in Skokie and drive past this ride everyday. It never moves and your right he will not sell it! :angry:
> *


lol wow thats the one i've been seein it since 03 i have left many notes and no response :angry:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 13 2008, 03:39 PM~9934028
> *its been there for the past20 years.I tried getting ahold of the owner but no one ever replies I tried back in 1990 and again recently.how do you guys try to get a hold of him
> *


i have left note after note i spoke to an old lady that lives in the house rite behind she says a lady owns it she told me the lady was thinking about selling it. but this was in 04 or 05 what a waste huh


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 16 2008, 06:39 PM~9959378
> *wow ! i have 2500 reward for info on this  :0  if i buy????
> *


name your price and ill give you the info car is still there but goodluck on getting the owner to cut it loose


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Feb 16 2008, 10:03 PM~9960542
> *I want dat...
> *


its right near your backyard :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

i feel like the drop in the back is rotting away since I cant afford to do shit with it.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Are you selling it????


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 18 2008, 10:40 PM~9976019
> *i feel like the drop in the back is rotting away since I cant afford to do shit with it.
> 
> 
> ...


shit that drop looks pretty good. post some more pics. you sellin?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 18 2008, 10:47 PM~9976071
> *shit that drop looks pretty good. post some more pics. you sellin?
> *


looks can be deceiving its a back east car the one next to it will someday be the donor


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 16 2008, 12:59 PM~9957311
> *i thought i looked through all the pages... must have missed it. i actually got these pics off the "what a waste" topic. it would be nice to have it though. i might be checkin you out when i get an X frame, and that 61 your boys got is sweet.
> *


yea i saw it a while back , i have plenty of x frames 200 bare and 500 rolling take your pic on style , i have 80 to choose from :biggrin: vert frames not included in that price , they are a little more , what 61 you talking about ? ? ? ? casey mears ragtop ? ? was just up at his place today doing some more work to it :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

it should be going into my garage in afew weeks so iwill start a topic im gonna get it torn down soon, atleast get something goin on it.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 18 2008, 10:52 PM~9976116
> *it should be going into my garage in afew weeks so iwill start a topic im gonna get it torn down soon, atleast get something goin on it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 16 2008, 12:58 AM~9954814
> *Item number: 300198905226
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-CHEVY-...tem300198905226
> ugh
> ...


*the sad part is , thats not a drop in the bucket these guys that have that rag on there also have over 4000 cars they will be listing on ebay , and from 58-64 impala verts they have over 150 , all to be sold on ebay will not sell to anyone , the guy that works for me its his father in law , will not even sell any cars to him :angry: we went there about 3 years ago and as far as you could see nothing but vert impalas , they have about 600 verts all makes*


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 18 2008, 11:02 PM~9976166
> *the sad part is , thats not a drop in the bucket these guys that have that rag on there also have over 4000 cars they will be listing on ebay , and from 58-64 impala verts they have over 150 , all to be sold on ebay will not sell to anyone , the guy that works for me its his father in law , will not even sell any cars to him  :angry: we went there about 3 years ago and as far as you could see nothing but vert impalas , they have about 600 verts all makes
> *


yea he wouldnt sell me shit! real wierd saying they all goin on ebay. but he could mak a KILLIN if he listed all off them or a bunch at a time he only list like 5-6 a week. all his vert tho seem to be goin to crazy prices more then i think they should.
he got a 62 vert on there goin over 3500 and its a BUCKET shits crazy

Not that i would want him to crush the impala and anything else good tho.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 19 2008, 01:04 AM~9976189
> *yea he wouldnt sell me shit! real wierd saying they all goin on ebay. but he could mak a KILLIN if he listed all off them or a bunch at a time he only list like 5-6 a week. all his vert tho seem to be goin to crazy prices more then i think they should.
> *


their plan is to have 10 going at one time on seller name lots4sale123 , and 5-10 on jucarsinc , they allready crushed over 700 mid 80s cars this year alone


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 18 2008, 11:07 PM~9976206
> *their plan is to have 10 going at one time on seller name  lots4sale123 , and 5-10 on jucarsinc , they allready crushed over 700 mid 80s cars this year alone
> *


DAMN!!! where the hell they get all that? how long they been stackin them up?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

he isnt gettin 250 a car he is gettin 400 a car , he was gettin 300 a car and then the crushers started having a bidding war and one of them gave him 400 , thats why at first when they started listing the cars the starting bid was 300 , now its 400 cause thats what the crusher is giving him , if it dont sell he crushes them it dont matter to him he already a millionaire


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 18 2008, 11:13 PM~9976253
> *he isnt gettin 250 a car he is gettin 400 a car , he was gettin 300 a car and then the crushers started having a bidding war and one of them gave him 400 , thats why at first when they started listing the cars the starting bid was 300 , now its 400 cause thats what the crusher is giving him , if it dont sell he crushes them it dont matter to him he already a millionaire
> *


4000x400= 1.6 million. i dont really see why he messin wit ebay at all really with that many cars. atlest they aint crushin the old ones.

I HATE RICH PEOPLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 19 2008, 01:10 AM~9976224
> *DAMN!!! where the hell they get all that? how long they been stackin them up?
> *


its unreal of all the things they got , their dad collected anything and everything , he passed away 10 years ago and they just now started selling stuff , not wanting the town to think the kids was just after the money , they had 3 or 4 auctions at the place , and said to much was gettin stolen so now everything is going on ebay so they only have maybe 2 or 3 people a week and they can watch their stuff , they wont let anyone in the junk yard


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 18 2008, 11:16 PM~9976275
> *4000x400= 1.6 million. i dont really see why he messin wit ebay at all really with that many cars. atlest they aint crushin the old ones.
> 
> I HATE RICH PEOPLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


just do the math with ebay prices..... man he's near donald trump lol.....


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 18 2008, 11:13 PM~9976253
> *he isnt gettin 250 a car he is gettin 400 a car , he was gettin 300 a car and then the crushers started having a bidding war and one of them gave him 400 , thats why at first when they started listing the cars the starting bid was 300 , now its 400 cause thats what the crusher is giving him , if it dont sell he crushes them it dont matter to him he already a millionaire
> *


is 3 hundred the going rate every were or just in north carolina


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Feb 20 2008, 11:19 AM~9986550
> *is 3 hundred the going rate every were or just in north carolina
> *


not sure about everywhere else but people been goin crazy here in NC on metal prices


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 18 2008, 10:40 PM~9976019
> *i feel like the drop in the back is rotting away since I cant afford to do shit with it.
> 
> 
> ...



Don't trip... Just survive this economy....


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 16 2008, 11:13 PM~9960190
> *nothing to a real ryder, all he would think is HOW THE FUCK DO I GET THIS HOME :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thats what i said when i bought this 65 rag  










wish i had pics of my 64 rag when i first got from new jersey where it had been sittin since 77 :angry: :biggrin: 

i didn't car it was a 64 drop and i wanted it!!!!!!!!!!! but if i couldn't do bodywork i wouldn't have been able to afford to fix it


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 19 2008, 12:40 AM~9976019
> *i feel like the drop in the back is rotting away since I cant afford to do shit with it.
> 
> 
> ...



thats a great car if its from the east coast, my 64 rag didn't even have a top when i bought it


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

I found this complete 64 impala about a month ago when i went to colorado. The owner didnt want to sell it :uh: , said he was gonna restore it :angry: ??? It had a busted window and all the snow was getting inside.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 19 2008, 08:28 PM~9981327
> *just do the math with ebay prices..... man he's near donald trump lol.....
> *


and thats just cars , the man collected EVERYTHING from toy trains to complete carosels like at the carnavals , he had 2 storage buildings that was over 100 feet long filled with nothing but old juke boxes , they sold them at the first auction and cleared over 2 million after paying the auctioneer fees , they have 4 or 5 55 gallon drums with the top cut off with nothing but keys from the cars thats in the junk yard , when they brought a car in they took the keys out and threw them into the drums


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 18 2008, 11:02 PM~9976166
> *the sad part is , thats not a drop in the bucket these guys that have that rag on there also have over 4000 cars they will be listing on ebay , and from 58-64 impala verts they have over 150 , all to be sold on ebay will not sell to anyone , the guy that works for me its his father in law , will not even sell any cars to him  :angry: we went there about 3 years ago and as far as you could see nothing but vert impalas , they have about 600 verts all makes
> *



:0 Really?? I want a vert...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 20 2008, 02:57 PM~9988088
> *and thats just cars , the man collected EVERYTHING from toy trains to complete carosels like at the carnavals , he had 2 storage buildings that was over 100 feet long filled with nothing but old juke boxes , they sold them at the first auction and cleared over 2 million after paying the auctioneer fees , they have 4 or 5  55 gallon drums with the top cut off with nothing but keys from the cars thats in the junk yard , when they brought a car in they took the keys out and threw them into the drums
> *


thats crazy..


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 20 2008, 11:31 AM~9986640
> *not sure about everywhere else but people been goin crazy here in NC on metal prices
> *


man the same way here cars are 300 and copper , well fools are stealing a/c units from churches and anywhere else they can get it......copper is up aluminum is up. last car i junked i got 45.00 lol


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 20 2008, 06:13 PM~9989870
> *man the same way here cars are 300 and copper , well fools are stealing a/c units from churches and anywhere else they can get it......copper is up aluminum is up. last car i junked i got 45.00 lol
> *


this guy i work with got his apartment building boke into and his copper water pipes stolen, all that work for 20 dollars in pipe wtf?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Feb 21 2008, 01:38 PM~9995640
> *this guy i work with got his apartment building boke into and his copper water pipes stolen, all that work for 20 dollars in pipe wtf?
> *


20 bucks , haha try again if someone has half a pickup truck load it will bring anywhere around 500-1500 , a buddy does electrical work and he saved scrap for bout 6 months took a pickup bed full and got 2600 a year ago


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

look at the moss growing on the fender.

I took these at the last Pomona


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 21 2008, 04:31 PM~9997608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: look at all those 58's :0 :0 and all those rags!!


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

:0 that's a field of dreams there :cheesy:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 21 2008, 06:34 PM~9997635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 61 rag could be saved :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 21 2008, 07:51 PM~9999717
> *that 61 rag could be saved  :biggrin:
> *


All those impalas could be saved!! like Road Warrior its a field of dreams! and $$$$


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 21 2008, 09:52 PM~9999739
> *All those impalas could be saved!! like Road Warrior its a field of dreams! and $$$$
> *


haha yea , wish my lot was that neat and orginized


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Jan 25, 2008)

I wish that was my back yard!!!! :biggrin: Where is this place at?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 21 2008, 07:52 PM~9999739
> *All those impalas could be saved!! like Road Warrior its a field of dreams! and $$$$
> *


And had all those rags!! where are those? what they doin wit um?


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 21 2008, 04:34 PM~9997635
> *
> 
> 
> ...



How much for the 58's.... I like that 58 wagon.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 18 2008, 05:49 PM~9973001
> *i should have started obsession cc lol im obsessed with these junks...
> *


here ya go johnny lol 58 vert! same guy! got all the rusted verts lol i bet it goes way higher then its worth really


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KDI_CUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2008, 09:08 PM~9999943
> *I wish that was my back yard!!!!  :biggrin:  Where is this place at?
> *



For a small nominal finders fee......I can get you address, and a phone number. :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Feb 20 2008, 11:31 AM~9986642
> *Don't trip... Just survive this economy....
> *


YUP AND ITS HARD, CONSTRUCTION HAS BEEN SLOW LATELY. MIGHT HAVE TO UNLOAD THE HOPPER OR THE CHOPPER SOON. BUT DEF NOT THE DROP


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 21 2008, 09:00 PM~10001518
> *For a small nominal finders fee......I can get you address, and a phone number.  :biggrin:
> *


are they selling them or no, it would suck to break you off just to find out they aint selling nothing :angry:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Feb 21 2008, 11:16 PM~10001673
> *are they selling them or no, it would suck to break you off just to find out they aint selling nothing :angry:
> *



Some of his cars are for sale...... for the right price. He knows what he has, and you can see from the pictures, he has good taste. :biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

This guy makes me wanna cry. Its the same guy selling that sad 59 HT.









here is a link to the ad if anyone cares. also if anyone does buy it and needs a place to keep it for a week or 2 let me know cause I live kinda close by them and have room.

Link


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin: Whats your finders fee Big Homie? :biggrin: PM me please!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KDI_CUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2008, 08:08 PM~9999943
> *I wish that was my back yard!!!!  :biggrin:  Where is this place at?
> *


its in canada..... http://kustomking.net/


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 21 2008, 12:48 PM~9996186
> *20 bucks , haha try again if someone has half a pickup truck load it will bring anywhere around 500-1500 , a buddy does electrical work and he saved scrap for bout 6 months took a pickup bed full and got 2600 a year ago
> *


damn thats alot, but the guy only took two pieces of pipe from my friends apartment thats why i said about 20 dollars but if he went around doing that it would add up quick


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 22 2008, 07:04 PM~10007152
> *its in canada..... http://kustomking.net/
> *



99.99% of the people on here will be wasting his time by calling him and trying to buy one of his cars. 

*IF * he should decide to sell one, you will be paying him to restore it and you would be better off buying one at Barrett Jackson on Saturday night.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 21 2008, 09:31 PM~10001158
> *here ya go johnny lol 58 vert! same guy! got all the rusted verts lol i bet it goes way higher then its worth really
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Feb 22 2008, 10:34 AM~10003915
> *This guy makes me wanna cry. Its the same guy selling that sad 59 HT.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 21 2008, 06:31 PM~9997608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want the black 71 chevelle


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

THIS IS A SAD TOPIC. :tears: :yessad: :angel:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

WHERES THAT PLACE AT???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

canada


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

i found a couple of impalas this weekend and i will post up some pics soon


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Feb 22 2008, 09:34 AM~10003915
> *This guy makes me wanna cry. Its the same guy selling that sad 59 HT.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Tetanus shots must be administered prior to working on that 58 rag.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 27 2008, 11:24 AM~10042492
> *Tetanus shots must be administered prior to working on that 58 rag.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 21 2008, 04:31 PM~9997608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see that nice red 63 and that orange 63 vert :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 28 2008, 10:27 AM~10049896
> *i see that nice red 63 and that orange 63 vert  :cheesy:
> *


don't forget the 58 and 59 drops


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Feb 28 2008, 01:57 PM~10051382
> *don't forget the 58 and 59 drops
> *


they have alot of stuff...... KUSTOMKING.NET


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 28 2008, 06:21 PM~10053227
> *they have alot of stuff......  KUSTOMKING.NET
> *


holy shit! I'd love to go there, fuck I'd just love to get my hands on one of those drops! They all look very salvageable


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Feb 28 2008, 06:41 PM~10053347
> *holy shit! I'd love to go there, fuck I'd just love to get my hands on one of those drops! They all look very salvageable
> *


i was told if you buy from him, you MUST have the car restored by him.....it seems to be more of a collection then a junkyard


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 29 2008, 01:11 PM~10059118
> *i was told if you buy from him, you MUST have the car restored by him.....it seems to be more of a collection then a junkyard
> *


that ass hole :angry:


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Feb 29 2008, 01:53 PM~10059411
> *that ass hole :angry:
> *


X2140000000000000000000000000000


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 29 2008, 02:11 PM~10059118
> *i was told if you buy from him, you MUST have the car restored by him.....it seems to be more of a collection then a junkyard
> *



X2

He doesn't need the money, he has more contracts on the table now, than he knows what to do with. He makes the convertible tops, and quarter panles for 57' chevs for Cars inc. He has an unbelieveable shop. Many vintage presses, english wheels, lathes, you name he's got it. He even has a vacuum forming machine to make the "Ed Roth" style plexiglass bubbles. He has skills, and knows how to make shit. I guess you could call him a sort of George Barris of the north. 

He plans to restore the majority those cars on day.....right, he is in his late 50's now, and only getting older.

Did he tell you how he came across all those cars?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 28 2008, 11:27 AM~10049896
> *i see that nice red 63 and that orange 63 vert  :cheesy:
> *


and the orange *64* vert  














u mean u got a 63 and dont know the difference... :twak: lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridergalaxie (Feb 29, 2008)

that place rocks, im in Canada and i know where there is a few old impalas


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridergalaxie_@Feb 29 2008, 09:49 PM~10061106
> *that place rocks, im in Canada and i know where there is a few old impalas
> *


Cool find me a 61 rag.


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 29 2008, 03:45 PM~10060384
> *X2
> 
> He doesn't need the money, he has more contracts on the table now, than he knows what to do with. He makes the convertible tops, and quarter panles for 57' chevs for Cars inc. He has an unbelieveable shop. Many vintage presses, english wheels, lathes, you name he's got it. He even has a vacuum forming machine to make the "Ed Roth" style plexiglass bubbles. He has skills, and knows how to make shit. I guess you could call him a sort of George Barris of the north.
> ...



cool info...always wondered about that place...what is the story on how he came across them?


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Feb 29 2008, 10:22 PM~10062163
> *cool info...always wondered about that place...what is the story on how he came across them?
> *



He had a contract to fabricated these stores called "San Francisco". He would travel all over Canada, and US putting them together in shopping malls. Every store was the same, like a cookie cutter. He would haul them in a enclosed car trailer. Then would search the local papers and feilds on his way home. The trailer was empty so it made perfect sense to fill it with classic cars.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 29 2008, 04:45 PM~10060384
> *X2
> 
> He doesn't need the money, he has more contracts on the table now, than he knows what to do with. He makes the convertible tops, and quarter panles for 57' chevs for Cars inc. He has an unbelieveable shop. Many vintage presses, english wheels, lathes, you name he's got it. He even has a vacuum forming machine to make the "Ed Roth" style plexiglass bubbles. He has skills, and knows how to make shit. I guess you could call him a sort of George Barris of the north.
> ...


no howd he get them all?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 1 2008, 12:02 PM~10064703
> *:tears:
> *



At least the cars are in good hands, they could met their fate at the crusher :yessad:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 1 2008, 10:13 AM~10064756
> *At least the cars are in good hands, they could met their fate at the crusher :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

bought this from a farm today. All the windows had been shot out and besides the hood not being the original one it was pretty complete minus glass and an engine. The outer sheetmetal wasnt even rusty.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2008, 12:11 AM~10092194
> *bought this from a farm today. All the windows had been shot out and besides the hood not being the original one it was pretty complete minus glass and an engine. The outer sheetmetal wasnt even rusty.
> 
> 
> ...


price?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

yeah price or it didnt happen


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

It was on craigslist for $1500. I got it for $750


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 29 2008, 07:53 PM~10061139
> *Cool find me a 61 rag.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Mar 5 2008, 09:07 AM~10093381
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


x3 :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2008, 11:13 PM~10092213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great Buy


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yeah man I go to pick it up in the morning and rescue it off the farm :biggrin:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2008, 10:31 PM~10100776
> *yeah man I go to pick it up in the morning and rescue it off the farm  :biggrin:
> *


can i buy them doors on it? :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

we need some new pics, there got to be more rotting impalas somewere


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Mar 7 2008, 08:08 PM~10115541
> *we need some new pics, there got to be more rotting impalas somewere
> *


here you go


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Sorry best I could get I could not get a good pic of the other 64 or 57.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Bad pic from inside my van


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Mar 7 2008, 06:33 PM~10116277
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


is that a hardtop belair


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 7 2008, 08:24 PM~10117004
> *Sorry best I could get I could not get a good pic of the other 64 or 57.
> 
> 
> ...


look at that junk yard dog  :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Mar 6 2008, 06:11 PM~10107274
> *can i buy them doors on it? :biggrin:
> *


sorry bro but this car has now been rescued and will be saved :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Mar 7 2008, 10:07 PM~10117347
> *is that a hardtop belair
> *


Looks like it :0 rare car for sure!


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Mar 8 2008, 12:07 AM~10117347
> *is that a hardtop belair
> *


actually yes it is. The guy has it on Craigslist here for $150. I do not know if he still has it.
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/search/car?q...Ask=max&addTwo=


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 10:13 PM~10117881
> *Looks like it  :0  rare car for sure!
> *


i know an old man that has a 61 4 door hardtop belair, i know its a 4 door but the hardtop belairs are rare


----------



## PHAT-SO (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Louisville Slugger_@Nov 7 2004, 04:35 AM~2368235
> *[attachmentid=58280]
> *


i was one day from trading an 84 monte for this and the guy called said his ex wife came by the night before and trashed it. really sucked


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

60 elco not impala but close and still rotting, its far away but i pulled over on the highway


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 09:09 PM~10117858
> *sorry bro but this car has now been rescued and will be saved  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2008, 10:09 PM~10117858
> *sorry bro but this car has now been rescued and will be saved  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks like a solid car though, except for the windows that sucks, nice save :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yeah I cleaned it out yesterday. Its gonna need new floor pans because the carpet was wet and no glass keeping the carpet wet just ruined the floors but the trunk pan and the rest is solid.


----------



## calilivin (Aug 13, 2006)

i picked this up couple years back found it in a back yard the car was really bad tho had a rusted out frame the body had bondo about 2 inch thick they way you see the setup is the way it was built only thing good on the car was the engine


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

so you did what, only use the engine? no after pics?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## calilivin (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 9 2008, 05:46 PM~10127843
> *so you did what, only use the engine? no after pics?
> *


had to scrap it the car was way past redoing it it was really bad i parted it out tho saved what i could


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Mar 7 2008, 06:33 PM~10116277
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


that cars about 20 min away from me. guy wanted $350 bucks for it. and yes it is a 61 bubble top belair. almost bout it to do a 62 bubble conversion but i got to many projects as is.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2008, 06:52 AM~10093067
> *It was on craigslist for $1500. I got it for $750
> *


sounds like a deal!! wish i could find bubbles that nice for that price


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 10 2008, 09:30 PM~10139141
> *sounds like a deal!! wish i could find bubbles that nice for that price
> *


do you got a website of all your cars?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Not Impalas but they are rotting away check out how the small tree is growing around the car


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 12 2008, 06:17 PM~10154176
> *Not Impalas but they are rotting away check out how the small tree is growing around the car
> 
> 
> ...


i want this one, how much and wheres it at?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

In Fort Worth not for sale.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I found a gold mine :0 About 30 Impala's all 2 doors and about 6 rags. The landowner said if i can get them out of his land by the end of the month, i can have them all.






















































Then i woke up  It seem so real though :happysad:


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

if u could get a 68 impala chop top with an all chrome 305 engine is lovely body is solid has dents in it though on the pass. side door needs paint no rust frame is solid all original except with cylinders and springs in it if u could get all this for a 350 stock motor and tranny would u


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Mar 14 2008, 07:29 AM~10166006
> *I found a gold mine :0 About 30 Impala's all 2 doors and about 6 rags. The landowner said if i can get them out of his land by the end of the month, i can have them all.
> Then i woke up  It seem so real though :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## calilivin (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 sic 86_@Mar 14 2008, 10:28 AM~10166392
> *if u could get a 68 impala chop top with an all chrome 305 engine is lovely body is solid has dents in it though on the pass. side door needs paint no rust frame is solid all original except with cylinders and springs in it if u could get all this for a 350 stock motor and tranny would u
> *



yes :biggrin: i traded a 400 engine for a 69 impala with juice all the car needed was paint


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Mar 12 2008, 03:24 PM~10152993
> *do you got a website of all your cars?
> *


no i dont. kinda just mess wit impalas as a hobby not to make money. plus i dont have that many cars


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Mar 7 2008, 06:33 PM~10116277
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


does he still got it ill buy it


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

this guy by my house has a 1959 el camino he the o.g. owner and its been torn apart sence the late 70`s its super clean but he refuse`s to sell it


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

i was driving down the street and saw a 64 in this shed, i saw the big trim on the side but couldnt tell if it was a ss or bel air. that weekend i decided to go check it out and see if they wanted to sell it. i knocked on the door but nobody answered so i knocked on the nieghbors but still no reply, so i left a note and told the person to call me. well, i started thinking like what if they dont get the note, so i drove back later to see if they where home. there was no car so i went to the nieghbors house because there was a car that wasnt there previously. i knocked ont the door and a old lady answered and said "whats your problem!" i asked her if she knew the owner and if they wanted to sell it and she angerly said that i was about the hundreth person to ask about it and that the owner did not want to sell it. it turned out that the owner was home the whole time but she didnt or couldnt answer the door. it was a 64 ss untouched!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 16 2008, 02:28 PM~10181202
> *i was driving down the street and saw a 64 in this shed, i saw the big trim on the side but couldnt tell if it was a ss or bel air. that weekend i decided to go check it out and see if they wanted to sell it. i knocked on the door but nobody answered so i knocked on the nieghbors but still no reply, so i left a note and told the person to call me. well, i started thinking like what if they dont get the note, so i drove back later to see if they where home. there was no car so i went to the nieghbors house because there was a car that wasnt there previously. i knocked ont the door and a old lady answered and said "whats your problem!" i asked her if she knew the owner and if they wanted to sell it and she angerly said that i was about the hundreth person to ask about it and that the owner did not want to sell it. it turned out that the owner was home the whole time but she didnt or couldnt answer the door. it was a 64 ss untouched!
> *


 :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

ALL THOSE 58'S & 61'S JUST WASTING AWAY. :thumbsdown:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I hit up this old fool that has a '64 rag about 3 years ago to see if wanted to sell it, he said that he didn't want to because he was going to restore it :uh: Well, 3 years later, poor rag is still sitting out there rotting but i'm working this fool little by little  Just like a virgin, pamper that bitch and she will give it up  :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

You guys have to be like fucking creditors.... nag the shit out of them until they say fine  . On another note I recently discovered that in my old neighborhood about 2 blocks away from where I grew up, there is a 58 hard top untouched. Boxes stacked up on top of it and has sat for years. Owner claims it belonged to his Grandmother.....................who's been dead for like 20 years.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Mar 18 2008, 12:03 PM~10196686
> *I hit up this old fool that has a '64 rag about 3 years ago to see if wanted to sell it, he said that he didn't want to because he was going to restore it :uh: Well, 3 years later, poor rag is still sitting out there rotting but i'm working this fool little by little  Just like a virgin, pamper that bitch and she will give it up   :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 18 2008, 10:26 AM~10196844
> *You guys have to be like fucking creditors.... nag the shit out of them until they say fine   .  On another note I recently discovered that in my old neighborhood about 2 blocks away from where I grew up, there is a 58 hard top untouched.  Boxes stacked up on top of it and has sat for years.  Owner claims it belonged to his Grandmother.....................who's been dead for like 20 years.
> *


Shit.......Nowadays you have to be or else they will end up in the junk yards :angry: I found a '62 SS by mistake in a driveway, took a wrong turn, but didn't have time to stop and ask about it because i was late for a meeting. The next day i went to check on it and it was gone. I knock on the door and this lady came out and i asked her about the car and said that a tow company/junkyard took it away because her Grandma' wanted it removed from her yard because she couldn't drive it anymore. It had been sitting for 2 years and nobody want it :angry: And they ended up giving her $200.00 to haul it away :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

i talk to a guy that has a 55 and a 57 belair 2 door been sitting for 30 years in his field, said i could buy them if i wanted they werent worth nothing, so i will go look at them in a week or two, he also said he had 55 56 four door cars also, pics will be coming soon


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

The good thing about that is that there is still deals out there. Old folks who want to get rid of that "old junker out back" That "ain't worth nothing" and that's when you creep in  But make sure you start getting them now because i think in about 10-15 years, all these Barnyard Jewels will be tapped out. There will be no more


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Mar 20 2008, 01:55 PM~10216112
> *The good thing about that is that there is still deals out there. Old folks who want to get rid of that "old junker out back" That "ain't worth nothing" and that's when you creep in  But make sure you start getting them now because i think in about 10-15 years, all these Barnyard Jewels will be tapped out. There will be no more
> *


thats exactly what this guy said, those old junkers out back you dont want them they aint worth nothing, one mans junk is another mans treasure :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 16 2008, 02:28 PM~10181202
> *i was driving down the street and saw a 64 in this shed, i saw the big trim on the side but couldnt tell if it was a ss or bel air. that weekend i decided to go check it out and see if they wanted to sell it. i knocked on the door but nobody answered so i knocked on the nieghbors but still no reply, so i left a note and told the person to call me. well, i started thinking like what if they dont get the note, so i drove back later to see if they where home. there was no car so i went to the nieghbors house because there was a car that wasnt there previously. i knocked ont the door and a old lady answered and said "whats your problem!" i asked her if she knew the owner and if they wanted to sell it and she angerly said that i was about the hundreth person to ask about it and that the owner did not want to sell it. it turned out that the owner was home the whole time but she didnt or couldnt answer the door. it was a 64 ss untouched!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Mar 18 2008, 10:03 AM~10196686
> *I hit up this old fool that has a '64 rag about 3 years ago to see if wanted to sell it, he said that he didn't want to because he was going to restore it :uh: Well, 3 years later, poor rag is still sitting out there rotting but i'm working this fool little by little  Just like a virgin, pamper that bitch and she will give it up   :biggrin:
> *





Good Strategy. :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Rotting away unless it's picked up $3000 obo!    










  :biggrin:


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Mar 23 2008, 03:34 PM~10236243
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wtf those are solid ass cars


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bangn67_@Mar 23 2008, 04:34 PM~10236243
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats just fuckin insane


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ARE THOSE CARS IN ENCANTO??


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

fuck those drops are clean


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

damn where are those drops at :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Mar 20 2008, 07:25 PM~10218234
> *thats exactly what this guy said, those old junkers out back you dont want them they aint worth nothing, one mans junk is another mans treasure  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


That is exactly what i said about my ex-wife


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*SHE'S A REAL BUTE CLARK. . . . . . .*


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2008, 04:29 PM~10253166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT THE GOCART NIKKUAS..............


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Mar 25 2008, 12:56 PM~10251982
> *That is exactly what i said about my ex-wife
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2008, 03:29 PM~10253166
> *
> 
> 
> ...



did u get in trouble for tresspassing :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 26 2008, 02:28 PM~10261510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need that :tears:


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 26 2008, 02:28 PM~10261510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: that just aint right


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 26 2008, 02:26 PM~10261500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 26 2008, 02:28 PM~10261510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just cried. :angry: :nosad: you goin to get those out of there ryan? i heard you say something about a deal on a bunch on cars?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Mar 25 2008, 07:42 PM~10255399
> *did u get in trouble for tresspassing  :0
> *


he didnt but i did :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 28 2008, 01:17 AM~10274699
> *he didnt but i did :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 28 2008, 04:17 AM~10274699
> *he didnt but i did :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 28 2008, 02:17 AM~10274699
> *he didnt but i did :biggrin:
> *


BOX CAPRICE FULLA OTHER ****** SHIT. ROCKIN A SKI MASK TALMBOUT "IM THE ***** U NEED TO TALK TO ABOUT THE SALE OF THIS CAR" :uh:


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 26 2008, 01:22 PM~10261460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :tears:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2008, 09:42 PM~10281226
> *BOX CAPRICE FULLA OTHER ****** SHIT. ROCKIN A SKI MASK TALMBOUT "IM THE ***** U NEED TO TALK TO ABOUT THE SALE OF THIS CAR"  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


shit dog if shi boo and sister street woulda been ridin wit me id had to throw up the set cause you know grown ass ****** be hatin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 26 2008, 03:28 PM~10261510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 26 2008, 02:26 PM~10261500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


show some more pics of this one


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 29 2008, 02:33 PM~10284326
> *shit dog if shi boo and sister street woulda been ridin wit me id had to throw up the set cause you know grown ass ****** be hatin :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 26 2008, 03:28 PM~10261510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

64 impala 2 door i have known about for about 10 years. i even know the guy that owns it. offered like $500 about 8 years ago and he acted like i instuled him. cars prett beat down but i hate seein it there. he thinks its GOLD and its just rottin away gettin worse every day


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2008, 12:42 AM~10281226
> *BOX CAPRICE FULLA OTHER ****** SHIT. ROCKIN A SKI MASK TALMBOUT "IM THE ***** U NEED TO TALK TO ABOUT THE SALE OF THIS CAR"  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 29 2008, 04:33 PM~10284326
> *shit dog if shi boo and sister street woulda been ridin wit me id had to throw up the set cause you know grown ass ****** be hatin :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chino2dapimp (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 29 2008, 07:53 PM~10061139
> *Cool find me a 61 rag.
> *


whats it worth to you :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 6 2008, 07:54 PM~10349234
> *whats it worth to you :biggrin:
> *


spare change


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

its sad to see them in groups,like someone knew they were worth keeping but never made a move. theres not a hosting site big enough to hold all the abandoned impala pics I could take...


but my homie found a 65 that had been wrecked in 82 I think and had been sitting ever since. the OG paint still shined. it had been rear ended by a semi and pushed under the truck in front of it,but he got it all straightened out eventualy. got it for free, minus the motor.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 6 2008, 06:18 PM~10349354
> *spare change
> *


then my lips are sealed :cheesy:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 21 2007, 03:08 PM~9276005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with this car? do u still got it?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Apr 6 2008, 11:53 PM~10351757
> *whats up with this car? do u still got it?
> *


its in the air at this time , everyone may be seeing it as the new , meguires demo vehicle :biggrin: it is being talkede about at this time we are still working on a few things :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 8 2008, 05:33 PM~10365836
> *its in the air at this time , everyone may be seeing it as the new , meguires demo vehicle  :biggrin:  it is being talkede about at this time we are still working on a few things  :biggrin:
> *


i can see with a little elbow grease and meguires itll buff out like new :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 8 2008, 09:18 PM~10367891
> *i can see with a little elbow grease and meguires itll buff out like new :biggrin:
> *


yea thats what im trying to push , haha , na going for all black with red and gold writing , kinda like the mothers 59 delivery :biggrin:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 8 2008, 02:33 PM~10365836
> *its in the air at this time , everyone may be seeing it as the new , meguires demo vehicle  :biggrin:  it is being talkede about at this time we are still working on a few things  :biggrin:
> *


i would like to find one like that, but its not easy


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:tears: :tears: pics are killing me.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Apr 9 2008, 06:57 PM~10375136
> *i would like to find one like that, but its not easy
> *


Here is one in Georgia for $3500

Doesnt look like a bad project, jump on it before it leaves the nest and you can thank me later.  

Contact Greg at [email protected]


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 12 2008, 08:44 AM~10397956
> *Here is one in Georgia for $3500
> 
> Doesnt look like a bad project, jump on it before it leaves the nest and you can thank me later.
> ...


and that bitch comes with factory buckets


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Rust free 64 2 door just sittin goin to waste! has all the parts to make it 100% complete


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Impala Frames rusting away!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59 belair parts car with power seat!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

63 wagon for parts or to fix? does have front door


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

61 impala 4 door for parts!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Apr 2 2008, 11:32 PM~10321196
> *show some more pics of this one
> *


it was ripped to shreds before I could get back to it :angry:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 13 2008, 09:02 PM~10407364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the one on ebay.....$10000 right?!?!!? :uh:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 15 2008, 09:34 AM~10420853
> *thats the one on ebay.....$10000 right?!?!!?  :uh:
> *


he doesnt want 10k just couldnt figure out how to end the auction so he raised the price to something he knew someone wouldnt bid


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 15 2008, 08:33 PM~10424181
> *he doesnt want 10k just couldnt figure out how to end the auction so he raised the price to something  he knew someone wouldnt bid
> *


so are you the proud owner of all this scrap metal?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 15 2008, 06:07 PM~10424486
> *so are you the proud owner of all this scrap metal?
> *


yea some of it. proble all be my scrap soon :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 15 2008, 09:18 PM~10424567
> *yea some of it. proble all be my scrap soon  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool, good shit.....i still need that wagon...im trying my hardest to sell this damn jeep...you lowered the price a day or two after i bawt the jeep :angry:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 17 2008, 05:20 AM~10436678
> *thats cool, good shit.....i still need that wagon...im trying my hardest to sell this damn jeep...you lowered the price a day or two after i bawt the jeep :angry:
> *


i think the price has always been about that! should have just called and made an offer


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 17 2008, 11:34 PM~10442636
> *i think the price has always been about that! should have just called and made an offer
> *


yeah i shooda..... :angry:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 12 2008, 09:26 AM~10397857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 21 2008, 11:57 AM~10465797
> *:0
> *


looks like a 1/24 scale model in that photo. lol


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

More Canadian fields


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 13 2008, 06:55 PM~10407297
> *
> 
> 
> ...



kandy whats the pricetag on this one??


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cantgetenuf_@Apr 22 2008, 08:57 AM~10474455
> *kandy  whats the pricetag on this one??
> *


$2000 with all parts to make complete except motor also has clean title!!!

$2700 with anougher COMPLETE 64 parts car


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 29 2008, 08:30 PM~10535675
> *$2000 with all parts to make complete except motor also has clean title!!!
> 
> $2700 with anougher COMPLETE 64 parts car
> *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn............I was driving around my neighborhood, an old farming community, 2 days ago and i found a '62 rag, '64 hardtop, '67 hardtop and a '65 hardtop all tucked away in old barn's :0 I bet i can get all 4 for less than $2000.00  I will post pic's up


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 1 2008, 09:07 AM~10550278
> *Damn............I was driving around my neighborhood, an old farming community, 2 days ago and i found a '62 rag, '64 hardtop, '67 hardtop and a '65 hardtop all tucked away in old barn's :0 I bet i can get all 4 for less than $2000.00  I will post pic's up
> *


you know the deal nicca. Pics or it didnt happen. That post right there was a prime candidate for that fuckin rule.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2008, 08:21 AM~10550392
> *you know the deal nicca. Pics or it didnt happen. That post right there was a prime candidate for that fuckin rule.
> *


My badd ol' great one :uh: Just close your eyes fooo, i will described them and you can visualize a picture of them :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2008, 08:21 AM~10550392
> *you know the deal nicca. Pics or it didnt happen. That post right there was a prime candidate for that fuckin rule.
> *


My badd ol' great one :uh: Just close your eyes fooo, i will described them and you can visualize a picture of them :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2008, 08:21 AM~10550392
> *you know the deal nicca. Pics or it didnt happen. That post right there was a prime candidate for that fuckin rule.
> *


My badd ol' great one :uh: Just close your eyes fooo, i will described them and you can visualize a picture of them :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn, triple post


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt for no pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2008, 08:21 AM~10550392
> *you know the deal nicca. Pics or it didnt happen. That post right there was a prime candidate for that fuckin rule.
> *


what he said


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 2 2008, 03:40 AM~10558459
> *ttt for no pics!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 17 2008, 05:28 AM~10675938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:tears:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 13 2008, 06:57 PM~10407321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need the quarter mouldings and that wrap around corner one too


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 17 2008, 06:29 AM~10675941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 22 2008, 06:15 PM~10715951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want it how much :0 :angry:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 25 2008, 06:30 AM~10732312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 27 2008, 12:28 AM~10742578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That tre just needs washed and driven. WTF!


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

six one rag were do u find all these cars


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 x2


----------



## cobrakeeper05 (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's one from Nebraska


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2008, 09:28 PM~10742578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want that mofoin car


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:tears: :tears: I can't take it.


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

I HATE THis FUCKING POST. THIS SHIT MAKES ME SICK TO MY STOMACH. I HATE TO SEE THE NASTY FUCKERS THAT ALWAYS SAY WELL I AM JUST GOING TO FIX UP IN A COUPLE OF YEARS AND THEN YOU SEE IT STILL SITTING THERE IN THE SAME PLACE WITH MORE GRASS.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2008, 09:28 PM~10742578
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take it...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Duece8 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2008, 09:28 PM~10742578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats cars not rotting away its perfect!!!!!


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

Man this topic is gonna make me.... :barf:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

is it just me or on the first pics of that 63 drop does it say in the dirt 2+2=5????????


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

The people that let unfinished project sit in their garadges arn't half as bad as the dumb fucks that let the rot away just they don't want them teuned in to lowriders. The least they can do is trim the weeds and small trees from around the cars. :twak:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

A 62 SS Impala down the street from me.... Been on the street four the past 4 years and they won't sell it... Rotting away...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jun 3 2008, 02:29 PM~10789333
> *A 62 SS Impala down the street from me.... Been on the street four the past 4 years and they won't sell it... Rotting away...
> 
> 
> ...


IF IT'S BEEN PARKED ON THE STREET FOR 4 YEARS SEEMS LIKE IT SHOULDN'T BE ROTING AWAY BUT DRUGG AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

AS BAD ASS SOME OF THESE CARS LOOK IT STILL IS A GOOD THING TO ME THERE ARE STILL PLENTY OF CARS FOR REAL RIDERS TO BUILD.....I WAS STARTING TO THINK THEY WERE ALL IN JAPAN


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 3 2008, 03:38 PM~10789872
> *AS BAD ASS SOME OF THESE CARS LOOK IT STILL IS A GOOD THING TO ME THERE ARE STILL PLENTY OF CARS FOR REAL RIDERS TO BUILD.....I WAS STARTING TO THINK THEY WERE ALL IN JAPAN
> *



Naw..They made enough of em' to go around. Just gotta find em'. A lot of the already fixed up Impalas went to Japan but their are several rust-buckets and some sittin' on the street ready for some Luv...


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

some of the ones i saved this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

some of the ones i saved this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

more verts i saved from the crusher


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

i scavaged what i could off of what was left of the 61 rag front clip :angry:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

saving what i can 1 sometimes 4 impalas at a time :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

if anyone in florida this is for sale,i was going to get it this weekend..
60 Impala, 2 door, hardtop. Factory 348 cu. in. 4 speed. car. Original 4-speed gone. Body complete but rough. Have new floors, new trunk floors, new gas tank and sender. New lower quarters. Tail light lenses, back up lenses. Motor runs. Comes with 4 door parts car.

Also have '58 Biscayne 2 door post. but has new quarters, floors and trunk floors. Was 283 cu. in stick. No motor.

















ill get pics of the parts car and the 58..any offers?i want to get it but i would rather someone get them who can do something with them since i have a few projects going on and dont know when i would get to them...so instead of being a pic and story on here of the cars rotting away i would like someone to get them.. :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 3 2008, 07:13 PM~10791613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: 










did you leave that there? and not cut the post?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 3 2008, 10:49 PM~10792738
> *nice :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


na i got the post , only thing i left was the 63 vert cause my 4 car hauler it wouldnt fit , had no suspension under it


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 3 2008, 07:17 PM~10791648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you find my convert? :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 22 2008, 10:16 PM~10715953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one was built


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

ALL THESE IMPALAS AND I CANT FIND 1 :tears:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 5 2008, 11:32 AM~10805435
> *ALL THESE IMPALAS AND I CANT FIND 1 :tears:
> *


you can find one any day in d-town if you got a least 10 stacks


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jun 3 2008, 08:07 PM~10792252
> *if anyone in florida this is for sale,i was going to get it this weekend..
> 60 Impala, 2 door, hardtop. Factory 348 cu. in. 4 speed.  car. Original 4-speed gone. Body complete but rough. Have new floors, new trunk floors, new gas tank and sender. New lower quarters. Tail light lenses, back up lenses. Motor runs. Comes with 4 door parts car.
> 
> ...


..i was too late..he sold the car and the parts car for $1,600... :angry:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's a few out at our junkyard, pics are from a cell phone so they arent the best.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This impala is accross the street from my grandma's house the guy said he wouldn't sell it that it's gonna rot there. A few months after he went into the shed and shot himself dead but his wife still won't sell it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This is a 62 impala the only reason it is covered up because the city made him or else it wouldn't be I asked him to sell it to me 11 years ago and he said he was gonna restore it for his daughter and looky looky still the same damn fucker


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 8 2008, 07:58 PM~10824804
> *This impala is accross the street from my grandma's house the guy said he wouldn't sell it that it's gonna rot there. A few months after he went into the shed and shot himself dead but his wife still won't sell it
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the Impala told the guy, "if you think of moving me from my spot I will kill you". And now the Impala's word applies to the wife? :0

hno:


----------



## odogg's orange 64 (Jul 2, 2006)

hey hit me if any of those cars are sale looking for ragtops thanks.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

maybe you should look in the classifieds section :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Jun 9 2008, 01:10 AM~10827261
> *hey hit me if any of those cars are sale looking for ragtops thanks.
> *


email [email protected] he has a couple of nice 61 rags for sale.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 9 2008, 08:26 AM~10828476
> *email [email protected] he has a couple of nice 61s, 62 , 63s , 64 rags for sale.
> *


there fixed it for you


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 9 2008, 09:26 AM~10828476
> *email [email protected] he has a couple of nice 61 rags for sale.
> *


u need one for yourself


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 8 2008, 08:16 PM~10825592
> *Maybe the Impala told the guy, "if you think of moving me from my spot I will kill you".  And now the Impala's word applies to the wife?  :0
> 
> hno:
> *


could be


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 13 2008, 08:10 AM~10861311
> *u need one for yourself
> *


not really, I already have one. :nicoderm:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 13 2008, 12:15 PM~10862365
> *not really, I already have one. :nicoderm:
> *


you know the rule.....


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 8 2008, 04:58 PM~10824804
> *This impala is accross the street from my grandma's house the guy said he wouldn't sell it that it's gonna rot there. A few months after he went into the shed and shot himself dead but his wife still won't sell it
> 
> 
> ...


wait till his wife shoots herself push it across the street and put a lien on it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 3 2008, 09:21 PM~10791681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres this at? 



i want the 66...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Just figured i would post my favorite rotten impalas i have found


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 16 2008, 10:33 PM~10885846
> *Just figured i would post my favorite rotten impalas i have found
> 
> 
> ...



WHERE IS THIS AT


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ_@Jun 16 2008, 10:40 PM~10885898
> *WHERE IS THIS AT
> *


its a couple different places here in NC


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My eyes are burning


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Alot of cars to save.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Start a new trend ride out without the ass on.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

I COULD USE THOSE PARTS :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 17 2008, 10:07 AM~10887055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you need ragtop parts?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2008, 08:09 AM~10887066
> *Why do you need ragtop parts?
> *


NO THE TRIM OFF THE BACK OF THE TRUNK OR ALL THE TAIL LIGHTS..JUST PARTS U NEED TO SEND OFF AND GET CHROMED :biggrin: :scrutinize:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 5 2008, 12:32 PM~10805435
> *ALL THESE IMPALAS AND I CANT FIND 1 :tears:
> *


where you located? Tibet?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 17 2008, 01:03 AM~10886039
> *its a couple different places here in NC
> *


damn it man


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2008, 07:59 AM~10887019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ASS OUT LIKE A MAWFUCKA


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 17 2008, 12:43 PM~10887928
> *ASS OUT LIKE A MAWFUCKA
> *


Convert it into a roll back.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jun 17 2008, 06:59 AM~10887019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the idea. i been wanting to buy a rollback guess ill have to build one


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

any body have a 59-64 vert for sale at a cheap price?dont need it with motor or tranz,just need a decent project.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

^^^^oh yea send me pm if you know of or have 1 for sale


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 17 2008, 10:46 PM~10894356
> *any body have a 59-64 vert for sale at a cheap price?dont need it with motor or tranz,just need a decent project.
> *


*$2700*


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 26 2008, 09:28 PM~10742578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the story behind this trey?


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 17 2008, 11:52 PM~10893092
> *i forgot you wanted to start the no quarter panel trend guess i beat you to it
> I could use the whole car!!! what parts you need? i got a 63 rag forsale!!
> Thanks for the idea. i been wanting to buy a rollback guess ill have to build one
> *



I got a rollback for sale if your serious! '94 GMC turbo diesel w/ 19' aluminum bed. Runs great, many new parts. Motor and tranny only have about 30,000 on rebuild from Jasper. $13,000 Let me know if your serious, we can talk more.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 18 2008, 01:46 AM~10894356
> *any body have a 59-64 vert for sale at a cheap price?dont need it with motor or tranz,just need a decent project.
> *


 :uh: :twak: :nono:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:tears: x 1,000,000


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 18 2008, 12:46 AM~10894356
> *any body have a 59-64 vert for sale at a cheap price?dont need it with motor or tranz,just need a decent project.
> *


sorry to hurt your feelings but you said 2 things in the same QUESTION that dont work together , CHEAP PRICE , AND DECENT PROJECT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

killing me with these pics.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 18 2008, 06:04 PM~10899393
> *sorry to hurt your feelings but you said 2 things in the same QUESTION  that dont work together ,      CHEAP PRICE , AND DECENT PROJECT
> *


he needs to start out slow take baby steps buy a g body roll it, learn it, live it....then when your ready to walk get you a rag


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 17 2008, 09:52 PM~10893092
> *i forgot you wanted to start the no quarter panel trend guess i beat you to it
> I could use the whole car!!! what parts you need? i got a 63 rag forsale!!
> Thanks for the idea. i been wanting to buy a rollback guess ill have to build one
> *


I NEED A HOOD MINE WILL GET BY BUT THAT WILL NOT DO FOR ME.. I NEED A SOLID HOOD :biggrin: EXTRA TRIM WOULD BE TO BAD EITHER.. TRIM AROUND THE FRONT OF THE GRILLE AND HOOD :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 18 2008, 06:08 PM~10899414
> *he needs to start out slow take baby steps buy a g body roll it, learn it, live it....then when your ready to walk get you a rag
> *


Start out slow or never start at all......


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 18 2008, 12:46 AM~10894356
> *<span style=\'color:red\'> i buy rags in bulk and im not talking about the ones you use to wipe your g-body with either :biggrin:*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

sad topic :angry:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 18 2008, 11:51 PM~10903096
> *sad topic :angry:
> *


X2 :tears:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 18 2008, 01:08 AM~10894645
> *$2700
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS OF THE 528 IN THE BACKGROUND PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 20 2008, 11:26 AM~10913783
> *MORE PICS OF THE 528 IN THE BACKGROUND PLEASE :biggrin:
> *


thats my brothers car aint got any pics of it. and i think this is the wrong place for them :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 16 2008, 10:33 PM~10885846
> *Just figured i would post my favorite rotten impalas i have found
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: DID YOU EVER CALL THE OWNER OF THESE CARS A HUGE ASSHOLE??????


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

DID ANY NOTICE THE 57 2DR HT BEHIND THE 63 WAGON THIS IS JUST WRONG :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 18 2008, 06:01 PM~10900640
> *i forgot one other thing . . . . . . . . . . .  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: arnt we all looking for a cheap 59-64 rag , hell i will buy them by the dozens if they are cheap , and if you have your disbeliefs check my post in this topic , i buy rags in bulk and im not talking about the ones you use to wipe your g-body with either  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wtf is all that?i asked if someone has an impala vert for a good price.it doesnt hurt to ask.you never know.I done built a g-body and i know im ready for an impala.dont need smart remarks homie.believe me theres impalas out there for good prices.sometimes you find some here on lil.


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

I WONDER IF YOU COULD SNATCH ONE UP AND GO BUY A CRUSHED CARS TITLE AND USE THAT. i MEAN HELL IF YOU DOING FROM THE GROUND UP WITH A WRAP WHO WOULD KNOW.


----------



## GMMTC (Jun 22, 2008)

Ours


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 22 2008, 03:07 PM~10925784
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: wtf is all that?i asked if someone has an impala vert for a good price.it doesnt hurt to ask.you never know.I done built a g-body and i know im ready for an impala.dont need smart remarks homie.believe me theres impalas out there for good prices.sometimes you find some here on lil.
> *


trust me i know i have 80 of them , but finding a rag thats decent for cheap is NOT going to happen , if you are referring to 10gs and up is cheap then yea you will find one , but one that dont hardly need anything that isnt going to happen ,
good luck on your quest to find a good rag for cheap price


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GMMTC_@Jun 22 2008, 03:54 PM~10925995
> *Ours
> 
> 
> ...


and your proud of that? :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 22 2008, 02:05 PM~10926045
> *trust me i know i have 80 of them , but finding a rag thats decent for cheap is NOT going to happen , if you are referring to 10gs and up is cheap then yea you will find one , but one that dont hardly need anything that isnt going to happen ,
> good luck on your quest to find a good rag for cheap price
> *


how much did skim pay for his 61 vert?you know.thats what i mean decent project.im willing to get my hands dirty on something like that.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 22 2008, 02:30 PM~10926178
> *how much did skim pay for his 61 vert?you know.thats what i mean decent project.im willing to get my hands dirty on something like that.
> *


what skim paid is in the first couple lines in his post. i think it was like 3k but finding one for under 10k in any condition is hard it self


----------



## GMMTC (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 22 2008, 03:10 PM~10926071
> *and your proud of that?  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


huh?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 22 2008, 05:30 PM~10926178
> *how much did skim pay for his 61 vert?you know.thats what i mean decent project.im willing to get my hands dirty on something like that.
> *


I'm sorry but you must have a real gift, cause not many here can do what he has done with that 61. Just remember Skim's photos make it look like a cake walk, but determination (game plan) and a skillful hand will allow you to achieve what he has done. 

I think alot of people misjudge the magnitude of a "REAL PROJECT CAR" and what it takes to finish it. Not taking anything away from you or your skills because I dont know you, but what may look simple is perhaps the farthest thing from it.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 22 2008, 03:20 PM~10926495
> *I'm sorry but you must have a real gift, cause not many here can do what he has done with that 61.  Just remember Skim's photos make it look like a cake walk, but determination (game plan) and a skillful hand will allow you to achieve what he has done.
> 
> I think alot of people misjudge the magnitude of a "REAL PROJECT CAR" and what it takes to finish it.  Not taking anything away from you or your skills because I dont know you, but what may look simple is perhaps the farthest thing from it.
> *


i get what you say, but like i said im willing to get my hands dirty and do most of the work myself.plus i have homeboys with skills willing to help me out.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

rotting away in my garage :biggrin:


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 16 2008, 09:33 PM~10885846
> *Just figured i would post my favorite rotten impalas i have found
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the story with these cars? are they for sale , abandon , on someones property , free if you pull them out ? PLEASE EDUCATE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 22 2008, 06:27 PM~10926530
> *i get what you say, but like i said im willing to get my hands dirty and do most of the work myself.plus i have homeboys with skills willing to help me out.
> *


Right on. Good luck to you.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Jun 22 2008, 03:30 PM~10926544
> *Whats the story with these cars? are they for sale , abandon , on someones property , free if you pull them out ? PLEASE EDUCATE!!! :biggrin:
> *


the first 62 vert is at the old mans house tryin to buy it from his friend now. all the cars in the middle are at the same place people say the guy wont sell anything but whenever im there he is no were around so i have never talked to him. and the last red 62 vert with nothing on the rear is mine bought it from a local guy for parts.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 18 2008, 06:01 PM~10900640
> *i forgot one other thing . . . . . . . . . . .  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: arnt we all looking for a cheap 59-64 rag , hell i will buy them by the dozens if they are cheap , and if you have your disbeliefs check my post in this topic , i buy rags in bulk and im not talking about the ones you use to wipe your g-body with either  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I'm still waiting on my '61 and '63 rag!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 22 2008, 03:27 PM~10926530
> *i get what you say, but like i said im willing to get my hands dirty and do most of the work myself.plus i have homeboys with skills willing to help me out.
> *




we ride 2gether and we help each other wat up los i see you got hataz if they only knew da werk u do fuk em keep lookin fooo


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.348-409.com/images/misc21.jpg
Deuce Sandwich


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jun 25 2008, 06:48 AM~10946662
> *:0 I'm still waiting on my '61 and '63 rag!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i got ya a 63


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

shes ruff but i just got back from saving her. hope i can do something wit her


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 29 2008, 07:42 PM~10976130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 18 2008, 12:08 AM~10894645
> *$2700
> 
> 
> ...


if it were a 64 non SS id be tempted


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 29 2008, 07:49 PM~10976632
> *if it were a 64 non SS id be tempted
> *


i working a deal now to get a non ss 64 vert. might even be in a little better shape ill let ya know if i get it.

O yea change the rear quarters and fenders and you got a 64!!!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 29 2008, 06:40 PM~10976122
> *i got ya a 63
> *


What's the ticket? What other rags do you have available for purchase?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 29 2008, 08:42 PM~10976130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice , good luck , i got a 58 rag frame :biggrin: if you need it i can do better than i first told you :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jun 30 2008, 06:25 AM~10979084
> *What's the ticket? What other rags do you have available for purchase?
> *


2500 for the 63 and i got a 62 for $2500 also.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 30 2008, 06:37 AM~10979138
> *looks nice , good luck , i got a 58 rag frame  :biggrin:  if you need it i can do better than i first told you  :0
> *


holla son


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 1 2008, 12:07 AM~10987070
> *2500 for the 63 and i got a 62 for $2500 also.
> *


How much if i buy both of them? And, are they complete?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jul 1 2008, 06:43 AM~10987780
> *How much if i buy both of them? And, are they complete?
> *


$2500 is pretty much my bottem dollar on both so $5k for the set. and mostly complete. both have all teh vert stuff. view my topics for the topics on them heres a pic of them


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 1 2008, 09:24 AM~10988530
> *$2500 is pretty much my bottem dollar on both so $5k for the set. and mostly complete. both have all teh vert stuff. view my topics for the topics on them heres a pic of them
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see photobucket at the office so i will check it out at the pad but they both do have the back seats, rack and all that? How are the floors and the quarters?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I forgot to ask also on the title and VIN's. Are they straight??


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 29 2008, 08:33 PM~10976992
> *i working a deal now to get a non ss 64 vert. might even be in a little better shape ill let ya know if i get it.
> 
> O yea change the rear quarters and fenders and you got a 64!!!!
> *


the 1/4 are different and fenders how? never now that just thougfht the trim and interior


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GMMTC_@Jun 22 2008, 03:54 PM~10925995
> *Ours
> 
> 
> ...


where's this ride at and what do you plan to do with it?


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 24 2008, 09:05 PM~10945271
> *the first 62 vert is at the old mans house tryin to buy it from his friend now. all the cars in the middle are at the same place people say the guy wont sell anything but whenever im there he is no were around so i have never talked to him. and the last red 62 vert with nothing on the rear is mine bought it from a local guy for parts.
> *



Why dont you pick up a 63 wagon for me :biggrin: since you wont trade for a 66 :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@Jul 1 2008, 10:01 AM~10988751
> *the 1/4 are different and fenders  how?  never now that just thougfht the trim and interior
> *


the 63's come to a point 64 are squared off


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider+Jul 1 2008, 09:37 AM~10988598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no vin tags or titles


----------



## GMMTC (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2008, 01:18 PM~10989703
> *where's this ride at and what do you plan to do with it?*


It's in Western Canada, Plans are to lay frame with bags on 20s or 22s.


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 16 2008, 11:33 PM~10885846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 55 hardtop :tears: othe than a 58 hardtop this is my other dream car


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 1 2008, 02:19 PM~10990724
> *62 has rusty back seat 63 has part of one. metal needs work as you can expect if they didnt price owuld be alot more
> no vin tags or titles
> *


They look hella rough but still workable. I just don't know how to get around VIN's


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jul 3 2008, 06:09 AM~11003963
> *They look hella rough but still workable. I just don't know how to get around VIN's
> *


you just have to find some. i sometimes have them just dont have any extras right now


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 22 2008, 03:30 PM~10926178
> *how much did skim pay for his 61 vert?you know.thats what i mean decent project.im willing to get my hands dirty on something like that.
> *


I paid 3000 for mine but if you have the determination and parts cars you can do it. I never did any metalwork or cutting and welding before I just learned as I went but its having the motivation to follow thru more than anything because if you give up easy then a project car isnt for you. I only did it because I dont have a lot of money so I figured what have I got to lose? Good luck. The ruff ones are still out there.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 4 2008, 01:39 PM~11013557
> *I paid 3000 for mine but if you have the determination and parts cars you can do it. I never did any metalwork or cutting and welding before I just learned as I went but its having the motivation to follow thru more than anything because if you give up easy then a project car isnt  for you. I only did it because I dont have a lot of money so I figured what have I got to lose? Good luck. The ruff ones are still out there.
> *


i know what you mean.just found a 63 vert the other day.im going to see if he want to sell it.nice project.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jul 4 2008, 03:33 PM~11014015
> *i know what you mean.just found a 63 vert the other day.im going to see if he want to sell it.nice project.
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good how much :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Got these off the 348-409 forum


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 4 2008, 04:25 PM~11014218
> *that looks good how much :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont know yet, dude wasnt there.its about 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 29 2008, 09:33 PM~10976992
> *i working a deal now to get a non ss 64 vert. might even be in a little better shape ill let ya know if i get it.
> 
> O yea change the rear quarters and fenders and you got a 64!!!!
> *


ha
but il be checkin for that 64...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Got Wood? :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jul 4 2008, 05:33 PM~11014015
> *i know what you mean.just found a 63 vert the other day.im going to see if he want to sell it.nice project.
> 
> 
> ...


  :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WTF


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 12 2008, 11:26 AM~11070973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 12 2008, 09:26 AM~11070973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats rollin till tha wood i mean wheels fall off :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 12 2008, 09:26 AM~11070973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i bought an s10 for a friend one time had a shaved tailgate with molded in roll pan. they use wood and wood screws to close the gaps and conect the too. then put bondo over it.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

gotta get some termite spray on that


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 12 2008, 09:12 PM~11074141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: I SENT U A PM .. U NEVER REPLYD


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

All I have is used body mount bushings........ you should definately check into new ones as most used ones aren't that great!

Check out just about any reproduction impala place...

BowtieConnection on here should sell you some at really good prices!

Thanks for asking, I mostly sell used parts!

Ry


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

I HATE THIS THREAD :tears:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 13 2008, 07:36 AM~11076479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i goin to say that the worse 59 i ever saw


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 13 2008, 02:48 PM~11077361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That 58 is rock solid.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 13 2008, 08:56 AM~11076531
> *i goin to say that the worse 59 i ever saw
> *


lol..when i first seen the pics,i was gonna post the exact same thing...word for word....lol..then i scrolled down and saw your post...hahaha


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 14 2008, 01:39 AM~11081442
> *That 58 is rock solid.
> *


i bet it is


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 12 2008, 09:36 AM~11071008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Someone needs to save that Sedan Delivery :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

this thread gives me nightmares : (


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 14 2008, 04:52 PM~11085548
> *this thread gives me nightmares : (
> *


It should give you fantasies of one day rolling down the blvd locked up with a bad ass red bone on yo side. :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 14 2008, 06:25 PM~11086271
> *It should give you fantasies of one day rolling down the blvd locked up with a bad ass red bone on yo side.  :0
> *


werd...you herrrd me :biggrin:


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 13 2008, 06:36 AM~11076480
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a clean ass bumper :uh:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I just saved this '61 :0 But there is no hope for them '64's


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 13 2008, 01:48 PM~11077361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

this topic makes me sick....dang! :tears: :barf:


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 14 2008, 04:25 PM~11086271
> *I should give you fantasies of one day rolling down the blvd locked up with my  ass on yo side.  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Here's mine.










Too bad there's no "Rotting Away Regal Fest" cause I got one of those too.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jul 15 2008, 07:17 AM~11091991
> *I just saved this '61 :0 But there is no hope for them '64's
> 
> 
> ...


I got some bumpers & stuff if up need anything complete dash with gauges and trim LMK


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 16 2008, 09:45 AM~11101420
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 16 2008, 07:02 AM~11101488
> *I got some bumpers & stuff if up need anything complete dash with gauges and trim LMK
> *


I will definitely need a dash, bumpers, front seat, trunk lid, hood and some other shit. I will go through the car this weekend and make a list then i will get at you. Goodlooking out


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 16 2008, 09:07 AM~11101516
> *:uh:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jul 16 2008, 07:30 AM~11101644
> *I will definitely need a dash, bumpers, front seat, trunk lid, hood and some other shit. I will go through the car this weekend and make a list then i will get at you. Goodlooking out
> *


i got the trunk lid


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 16 2008, 09:36 PM~11108255
> *i got the trunk lid
> *


What's the ticket on it?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jul 17 2008, 06:34 AM~11110092
> *What's the ticket on it?
> *


$175 plus shipping


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Here some i seen today


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

not impalas but fuck it


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

This ones calling your name seth


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

how solid was that 2 door sedan 61?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

How many of you want this


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 22 2008, 02:43 PM~11151075
> *how solid was that 2 door sedan 61?
> *


Wasnt to bad need floors,and a little lower metal work,no guts in it all.The dude also has a 61 4 door that has a solid ass deck lid on it.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

how much did he want for the front bumper guard on the 59?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 22 2008, 03:08 PM~11151351
> *how much did he want for the front bumper guard on the 59?
> *


That depends on the offers i get.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

here is a neglected 64 ss rag.. :0 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421183


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 22 2008, 02:45 PM~11151098
> *How many of you want this
> 
> 
> ...


ill take it! :biggrin: ( for the right price)


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 22 2008, 05:42 PM~11151069
> *This ones calling your name seth
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 22 2008, 11:30 PM~11151575
> *here is a neglected 64 ss rag..  :0 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421183
> *


I wouldnt call it rotted away tho :dunno:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

here mine thats rotting away,i should be ashamed of myself it didnt look nowhere that bad when i parked it out there 7 years ago


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 25 2008, 04:57 PM~11178893
> *here mine thats rotting away,i should be ashamed of myself it didnt look nowhere that bad when i parked it out there 7 years ago
> 
> 
> ...


:nono:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 22 2008, 02:42 PM~11151069
> *This ones calling your name seth
> 
> 
> ...


I need them quarters!!!!!


----------



## sanhonda22 (Jan 25, 2007)

Go to carsinbarns.com


http://www.carsinbarns.com/Bowties%20In%20Barns/index.htm


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 22 2008, 03:42 PM~11151069
> *This ones calling your name seth
> 
> 
> ...



this isnt at a b in waycross is it?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 25 2008, 02:15 PM~11179068
> *:nono:
> *


yea i know man


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 25 2008, 04:15 PM~11179068
> *:nono:
> *


X2

BIG C UR BREAKING A MAN LAW..NEVER LET AN IMPALA ROTT IN UR YARD... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 25 2008, 05:27 PM~11179587
> *yea i know man
> *


 :uh: I GOT THAT FRAME DOME ON MY 63.. NEXT WEEKEND WE ARE GOING TO MAKE THE SWAP.. :biggrin: 

SIXONEFORLIFE IS GOING TO HELP..TOO :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 25 2008, 02:57 PM~11178893
> *here mine thats rotting away,i should be ashamed of myself it didnt look nowhere that bad when i parked it out there 7 years ago
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> ...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jul 26 2008, 12:29 PM~11184648
> *well dont EVER sell it, you'll get to the restoration one day :roflmao:
> See, thats how easy this cycle starts.....
> *


Shit if that aint bad enough look at my bros fleet rotting away


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

/\ dammit man


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Yea its fucked up man that cars been on them jackstands since 05,he actually got out there and cleaned it up yesterday i think we fixing to put it back on the road,look at all the shit he has stored up for just rotting away


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 27 2008, 09:08 AM~11188699
> *Yea its fucked up man that cars been on them jackstands since 05,he actually got out there and cleaned it up yesterday i think we fixing to put it back on the road,look at all the shit he has stored up for just rotting away
> 
> 
> ...


GIVE ME SOME IMPALA PARTS AND I WILL SPIT SHINE UR GARAGE :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 27 2008, 10:38 AM~11189485
> *GIVE ME SOME IMPALA PARTS AND I WILL SPIT SHINE UR GARAGE :biggrin:
> *


Man that is one of my bros storage buildings man that bitch is junky as hell i dont even like going in there,all kinds of shit laying everywhere,but whats funny is when it comes to his house man dont leave shit laying around that bitch wiil flip out


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

I FOUND THIS 62 AT A FARM HOUSE NEAR TRACY CA BEEN SITTIN SAME SPOT SINCE 72 MANS GRANDAUGHTER SAID HE RATHER LEAVE IT THER THAN TO GET RID OF IT


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 27 2008, 07:08 AM~11188699
> *Yea its fucked up man that cars been on them jackstands since 05,he actually got out there and cleaned it up yesterday i think we fixing to put it back on the road,look at all the shit he has stored up for just rotting away
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THOSE 520S


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jul 27 2008, 11:19 AM~11189693
> *ARE THOSE 520S
> *


yea brand new 5.20's


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 27 2008, 12:42 PM~11189511
> *Man that is one of my bros storage buildings man that bitch is junky as hell i dont even like going in there,all kinds of shit laying everywhere,but whats funny is when it comes to his house man dont leave shit laying around that bitch wiil flip out
> *


HEY IF U WANT TO COME DOWN NEXT WEEKEND I AM DOING THE FRAME SWAP...I'M PAYING FOR ALL THE FOOD AND BEERS


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 26 2008, 06:10 PM~11185873
> *Shit if that aint bad enough look at my bros fleet rotting away
> 
> 
> ...


nice impala, what year is it?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 27 2008, 11:33 AM~11189798
> *HEY IF U WANT TO COME DOWN NEXT WEEKEND I AM DOING THE FRAME SWAP...I'M PAYING FOR ALL THE FOOD AND BEERS
> *


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 27 2008, 11:38 AM~11189831
> *nice impala, what year is it?
> *


Its one of those super rare ones,you know the ones cadillac made


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 27 2008, 10:08 AM~11188699
> *Yea its fucked up man that cars been on them jackstands since 05,he actually got out there and cleaned it up yesterday i think we fixing to put it back on the road,look at all the shit he has stored up for just rotting away
> 
> 
> ...


CUZ TELL YOUR BROTHER TO PUT THAT SHIT TOGETHER


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 27 2008, 11:38 AM~11189485
> *GIVE ME SOME IMPALA PARTS AND I WILL SPIT SHINE UR CHORIZO :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 28 2008, 07:40 AM~11195055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Man this thread is like a bad accident.....hurts to see, but can't stop looking!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2008, 01:11 AM~10092194
> *bought this from a farm today.
> 
> 
> ...


The rescue from rotting was a success after all :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2008, 11:41 AM~11196126
> *The rescue from rotting was a success after all  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE SAVE BRO


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2008, 09:35 AM~11196090
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 31 2008, 06:34 PM~11228940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 31 2008, 08:34 PM~11228940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL ROLL THAT 6DUECE...AND THE BLUE TIRE WOULD BE FOR SIXONEFORLIFE.. :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 31 2008, 06:33 PM~11228933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn the wagon has ac and power brakes


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


is that the ones from ebay?


----------



## odogg's orange 64 (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 31 2008, 06:32 PM~11228916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro show me those pics you got of those 62 rags you got thanks


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s+Jul 31 2008, 07:02 PM~11229163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only one i have for sale is in the classifieds


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 31 2008, 09:14 PM~11229787
> *yea i was out there today. they didnt wanna let me see it all but showed me some
> 
> *


good job on the sneak peaks


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Goldmine


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 31 2008, 06:51 PM~11229062
> *Damn the wagon has ac and power brakes
> *


yea im tryin to get that bitch!!


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

Where are these cars at chromegsxr? Let me know.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Aug 1 2008, 09:39 AM~11233368
> *Goldmine
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ID LIKE TO HAVE THAT RED 60


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Aug 1 2008, 10:45 AM~11233952
> *Where are these cars at chromegsxr? Let me know.
> *


everywhere. the last ones i posted are in sims NC but it dont matter they wont sell you anything unless its on ebay


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

just been to the junk yard and found these


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 1 2008, 11:21 AM~11234232
> *just been to the junk yard and found these
> 
> 
> ...


those 4 doors look solid!! any prices? and where they at


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

not an impala but some of t he vert parts are the same


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

there in amarillo tx but the owner of the yard is reluctant to sell complete cars as most havent got or have junk titles i am working on him as he is family


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

theres a load more 62-67s but i didnt go to that side of the yard most are 4 doors tho il grab some pics next time im there


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 1 2008, 12:42 PM~11233926
> *yea im tryin to get that bitch!!
> *


yea , you and a few people i know :biggrin: but you know now since you been there also there is more where that came from :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> just been to the junk yard and found these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I wish I can find some junk yards like some of these


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 1 2008, 12:28 PM~11234282
> *there in amarillo tx but the owner of the yard is reluctant to sell complete cars as most havent got or have junk titles i am working on him as he is family
> *


thats too bad because a title service can handle all of that red tape as long as the car isnt stolen. all it costs is 150 per car and has to be 1974 or older.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 2 2008, 08:50 AM~11241014
> *thats too bad because a title service can handle all of that red tape as long as the car isnt stolen. all it costs is 150 per car and has to be 1974 or older.
> *


il try to talk to him n see what he saiz im slowly working on him tho his prices are getting cheaper


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> > just been to the junk yard and found these
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 2 2008, 10:55 AM~11241453
> *i havent got the number to the yard but its cherry autos in amarillo texas not sure of the zipcode let me know if ya want the screen il pop down there n have a look at it n get you more pics hes got loadsa old stuff in there and i mean loadsa stuff if theres any other parts you need il gladly go down n look to see if hes got em for ya homie
> *




EY THATS CHERRY AVENUE HUH


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Aug 2 2008, 12:19 PM~11241832
> *EY THATS CHERRY AVENUE HUH
> *


yep i love that place its owned by my wifes cousins husband lol


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 1 2008, 02:44 AM~11229004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That one made Skims hell bent look like an easy project. :uh:


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 22 2008, 01:40 PM~11151047
> *not impalas but fuck it
> 
> 
> ...



Conv. NOVA!!!! FUCK!!!!!!!!!


I always wanted a 67 nova wagon


----------



## The_Big_W (Jul 8, 2008)

The one that got away :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: been sitting in the same spot for quite a few years


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 1 2008, 01:21 PM~11234232
> *just been to the junk yard and found these
> 
> 
> ...


SOME OF THESE CARS HAVE SOME GOOD PARTS ON THEM :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 3 2008, 07:38 AM~11245963
> *SOME OF THESE CARS HAVE SOME GOOD PARTS ON THEM  :thumbsup:
> *


sure do


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Wow, what hole did they dig that one out of? lolol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 3 2008, 07:59 AM~11246077
> *sure do
> *


if ya need anything hitt me up


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 4 2008, 03:30 PM~11257182
> *if ya need anything hitt me up
> *


i like to get that gold or white 4 door PM me there number?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 4 2008, 06:20 PM~11257090
> *Wow, what hole did they dig that one out of? lolol
> *


 :0


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 4 2008, 03:30 PM~11257182
> *if ya need anything hitt me up
> *


will do homie


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Aug 6 2008, 12:17 PM~11273977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 5 2008, 12:56 PM~11264795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn . . . . what a waste of a 59 chevrolet , probally someones idea to swap a frame :uh:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 4 2008, 03:11 PM~11256997
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AM I LOOKIN AT HELL BENT PT.2


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Aug 7 2008, 08:22 PM~11289472
> *AM I LOOKIN AT HELL BENT PT.2
> *


i wish. probley just bent


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

61 belair vert :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 8 2008, 09:58 AM~11292020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that thing looks solid...urs?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 8 2008, 07:45 AM~11292271
> *that thing looks solid...urs?
> *


its on ebay


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

I found a rotting Impala but the vultures got to it before I could get to it.







































































































Such a sad topic


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 9 2008, 11:56 PM~11303745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


andrew always be haveing that good shit :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

:0


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

were the hell are all of these rides at ????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Aug 9 2008, 09:07 PM~11303835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 9 2008, 11:21 PM~11303934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i can just hear the owner now and im sure 90% have heard this same thing 

the owner......." that 61 chevrolet in the back was my first new car , me and my boy are going to get that thing out and fix it up , all it needs it paintin that thing ran like a champ"

six1rag . . . . how long has it been parked ?

the owner . . . . we drove that beauty in there in 19 and 70 when we bought that ltd

six1rag . . . . . how old is your son ?

the owner . . . . . . my youngest boy is 62 

six1rag . . . . . . .im sure that thing will clean up with very little werk :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 10 2008, 08:31 PM~11308426
> *i can just hear the owner now and im sure 90% have heard this same thing
> 
> the owner......." that 61 chevrolet in the back was my first new car , me and my boy are going to get that thing out and fix it up , all it needs it paintin that thing ran like a champ"
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 10 2008, 08:31 PM~11308426
> *i can just hear the owner now and im sure 90% have heard this same thing
> 
> the owner......." that 61 chevrolet in the back was my first new car , me and my boy are going to get that thing out and fix it up , all it needs it paintin that thing ran like a champ"
> ...


 :biggrin: "my youngest boy is 62" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Oct 20 2004, 11:01 PM~2316053
> *yep, another
> *


THE GRILL IS PERFECT :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

DAMN!!!! All those people should be arrested for being selfish "pendejos"-- (stupid asses) :twak: :guns:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 9 2008, 10:21 PM~11303932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight pic


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 11 2008, 02:41 PM~11316432
> *DAMN!!!! All those people should be arrested for being selfish "pendejos"--  (stupid asses) :twak:  :guns:
> *


i agree...it pisses me off when someone could use it and do something to it then some ass will let it rust to death...theres a 59 vert impala here i know in a barn in great condition with low miles and the father wont do anything with it but sit since it was his sons and his son died.just sad...


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i mean sad about notr letting anyone get the car...rally dont care about his son...heard he was an ass like his dad :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

saved a solid 1 owner 59 tonight


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 11 2008, 09:48 PM~11320730
> *saved a solid 1 owner 59 tonight
> 
> 
> ...


That's what it takes "1" at a time :worship:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 12 2008, 12:48 AM~11320730
> *saved a solid 1 owner 59 tonight
> 
> 
> ...


cutter cutter cutter :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 9 2008, 09:20 PM~11303926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn :nosad:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Aug 12 2008, 05:23 PM~11326038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

cut it up


----------



## sanhonda22 (Jan 25, 2007)

Grab me a shovel and some chains. I have to start digging for treasure

:roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 9 2008, 07:56 PM~11303752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Aug 13 2008, 04:48 PM~11336537
> *Grab me a shovel and some chains. I have to start digging for treasure
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


thats all GOLD


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Aug 11 2008, 09:48 PM~11320730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 I will hit you homies up when i land on Myrtle Beach so i can check out your yards :0


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

found these the other day


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

aah the rare Flintstone Impala..


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 14 2008, 11:47 AM~11343264
> *found these the other day
> 
> 
> ...


that old sedan looks like it has artilery rims on the front


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

i think it does have the rims :0


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 14 2008, 01:46 PM~11344390
> *i think it does have the rims :0
> *


somebody will pay good money for those


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

i will grab them


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

I bet you can get em really cheap :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

They look burried up pretty good, hopefully they arent rotted under the dirt.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

been there over 10 years. got the usual,"im gonna restore it."]


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

not an impala but it starting to rust so someone buy it

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425151


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 14 2008, 08:19 PM~11347859
> *not an impala but it starting to rust so someone buy it
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425151
> *


I wont it!! PM me a price


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Found this one today


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 14 2008, 07:06 PM~11346585
> *They look burried up pretty good, hopefully they arent rotted under the dirt.
> *


x2


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 16 2008, 01:40 PM~11359713
> *Found this one today
> 
> 
> ...


damn on the come up that tailgate looks solid i know there are a few people on here lookin for that


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 16 2008, 03:20 PM~11360299
> *damn on the come up that tailgate looks solid i know there are a few people on here lookin for that
> *


The guy that owns it said he would trade me straight up for my 63 caddy


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 10 2008, 02:56 AM~11303745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where are these at? I need the top rack and bucket


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C+Aug 16 2008, 03:45 PM~11360454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm what year you need i might have it. some those are mine some are others


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 16 2008, 09:56 PM~11362530
> *might be a deal depends on what ya want for the caddy lol
> pm what year you need i might have it. some those are mine some are others
> *


Naw bro id get fucked lets put it that way,plus i really dont have a desire to own a wagon


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 17 2008, 06:18 AM~11363628
> *Naw bro id get fucked lets put it that way,plus i really dont have a desire to own a wagon
> *


lol you got a wagon in your avatr lol i dont really want any wagons either


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 17 2008, 08:59 AM~11364069
> *lol you got a wagon in your avatr lol i dont really want any wagons either
> *


Yea that was a 59 2door wagon i used to own dont get me wrong there badass when done up just not really my style you feel me


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 21 2008, 04:13 PM~11404725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :tears:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 7 2008, 10:44 PM~11289033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 17 2008, 08:22 PM~11368628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT CAR LOOKS LIKE IT BEEN THE FOR A LONG TIME!!!!CRAZY


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 21 2008, 03:13 PM~11404725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that yours?


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

Man this is a sad topic,why won't anyone buy these cars(the ones that are for sale)hell no reason to part them out.no need to be a cheap ass order reproduction parts.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 16 2008, 09:56 PM~11362530
> *might be a deal depends on what ya want for the caddy lol
> pm what year you need i might have it. some those are mine some are others
> *


the bucket to do a rag conversion correct?????? i wanna do one some time next year


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

PEOPLE WHO DO THIS ARE HEARTLESS!!!.......SAD SAD TOPIC!!! :angry: :rant:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 17 2008, 11:15 PM~11368545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

looks to be about a 1/4 of a station wagon


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 15 2008, 07:13 PM~11610881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got that wagon only back door!!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I just saved this one :0 I don't need another '64 but i just couldn't pass on the price. I basically got it for a pack of smokes and a bottle of Thunderbird :cheesy: But i am going to part it out....


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I forgot to mention that it is an original A/C car :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 18 2008, 01:14 PM~11373228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :tears:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

on ebay now


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIM's64_@Dec 8 2005, 02:43 PM~4365567
> *heres some
> *


You gotta tell me where this red one is man!
DAMN! why didn't it take the pic with it!?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 16 2008, 09:09 PM~11621776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 How much shipped?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

i would rather see bunnies in a blender than this :angry:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 17 2008, 05:42 PM~11628659
> *i would rather see bunnies in a blender than this  :angry:
> *


I have a link if you want it :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Sep 17 2008, 04:54 PM~11628782
> *I have a link if you want it :biggrin:
> *


 :0 only if it includes the guys hand getting minced too....i like variety :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Skim wers dat 59 at?????


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 17 2008, 10:19 PM~11630142
> *Skim wers dat 59 at?????
> *


At his house for $3500


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 17 2008, 08:21 PM~11630160
> *At his house for $3500
> *


 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Man ur playing wit emotionz Smokey!!!!! :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: damn nkka u spend all that time takin pics when you should be stealing them with yo monster truck :angry:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

[tr][/tr]







[tr][/tr]







[tr][/tr]







[tr][/tr]







[tr][/tr]







[tr][/tr]







[tr][/tr]







[tr][/tr]







[tr][/tr]







[tr][/tr]







this one can be saved


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 17 2008, 08:27 PM~11630221
> *:uh: damn nkka u spend all that time takin pics when you should be stealing them with yo monster truck :angry:
> *


that 59 will be home soon, maybe that 4 door 59 too.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 17 2008, 08:27 PM~11630214
> *Man ur playing wit emotionz Smokey!!!!! :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2008, 07:29 PM~11630238
> *that 59 will be home soon, maybe that 4 door 59 too.
> *


Sell it mayne! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

damn is this all one place?????? do they know what theyre sitting on???


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

no shit


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2008, 10:29 PM~11630238
> *that 59 will be home soon, maybe that 4 door 59 too.
> *


*3500.00*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 17 2008, 08:30 PM~11630253
> *damn is this all one place?????? do they know what theyre sitting on???
> *


he knows but hes not motivated to list stuff so he asked me to help his move some stuff for him.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2008, 07:41 PM~11630376
> *he knows but hes not motivated to list stuff so he asked me to help his move some stuff for him.
> *


 :0 HE WILL MAKE A MINT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

deezam well at least there aint a tree growin out that hoe :uh:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2008, 11:32 PM~11631614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm buying that bitch next week! 

Tony, What day are you off next week? We might need a few trailers out there to get everything that we both want. My storage is only about 30 minutes from there.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 17 2008, 09:32 PM~11631614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


told ya tony :biggrin: dont forget about me


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 17 2008, 11:25 PM~11632296
> *I'm buying that bitch next week!
> 
> Tony,  What day are you off next week?  We might need a few trailers out there to get everything that we both want.  My storage is only about 30 minutes from there.
> *


 :0 we need to coordinate :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 18 2008, 02:16 AM~11632943
> *:0  we need to coordinate :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 18 2008, 03:16 AM~11632943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SANFORD & SON MAWFUKAZ. :uh:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

Red Foxx Baby!!! :biggrin: Tony is Lamont!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Sep 18 2008, 11:42 AM~11634221
> *Red Foxx Baby!!!  :biggrin:  Tony is Lamont!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Impala rescue mission this week


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 18 2008, 03:19 PM~11635843
> *Impala 1961 chrome bumper mission this week
> *


 :uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2008, 10:29 PM~11630238
> *that 59 will be home soon, maybe that 4 door 59 too.
> *


pw on the four door! :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

64 SS vert rotten in my driveway. was inside but got in the way


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

u got more rags than than iraq


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 22 2008, 06:08 PM~11669304
> *64 SS vert rotten in my driveway. was inside but got in the way
> 
> 
> ...


how bad is the rust


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2008, 10:44 PM~11683292
> *u got more rags than than iraq
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 24 2008, 12:48 AM~11683304
> *how bad is the rust
> *


It don't look good! Sad to see!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 24 2008, 12:44 AM~11683292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its got dencent floors someone had repaired before. needs outer wheelwell. quarters,and some trunk floor work. nothing that cant be done. all the other stuff that bolts to the body i have in good shape.


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 31 2008, 07:44 PM~11229004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 25 2008, 03:12 PM~11697541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


noooooooooooo!!!! :angry: :angry: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :banghead:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Sep 25 2008, 05:03 PM~11698746
> *noooooooooooo!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :banghead:
> *


x10000000 :tears:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 25 2008, 04:13 PM~11697548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take it!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Sep 25 2008, 10:21 PM~11701194
> *I'll take it!!!
> *


looks like some other good ones all around it


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 22 2008, 06:08 PM~11669304
> *64 SS vert rotten in my driveway. was inside but got in the way
> 
> 
> ...


is that a 58 rag in the back hiding?? :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Sep 25 2008, 07:21 PM~11701194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 25 2008, 10:30 PM~11701861
> *i think loco took it a while ago
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

69 vert pretty solid besides the floors has original small block, ac


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

not an impala but still rotting


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 25 2008, 08:30 PM~11701861
> *i think loco took it a while ago
> sup with that 59 ryan??
> Yup
> *


 :0 pics??


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 25 2008, 07:53 PM~11701569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with that 60 ht?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 27 2008, 07:36 PM~11716853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie id swoop that 69 drop if you can


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 28 2008, 07:14 AM~11719128
> *Damn homie id swoop that 69 drop if you can
> *


yeah i sure am, the old man wanted me to give him a price i told him he wouldnt like my price :biggrin: he doesnt care about the car or even know what its worth but he said i would be paying for his time to even mess with it :0 he also said he had anothe 60 model chevy in his barn not rusty :cheesy: i have to go back in a couple of months when all the brush dies down.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 25 2008, 03:12 PM~11697541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOME OF THOSE GRILLS ARE LOOKING IN GOOD SHAPE


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 27 2008, 11:36 PM~11717699
> *:0 pics??
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=372431&st=260


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 28 2008, 08:10 PM~11722351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: Was A Good Parts Car...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn Andrew There Lots Of Impala's Over Ur Wayz


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 28 2008, 06:29 PM~11722507
> *Damn Andrew There Lots Of Impala's Over Ur Wayz
> *


lol there everywhere if you look. a few of those pics i found online but most i took when i was out huntin


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

damn kandychrome all u do is find rags


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 28 2008, 06:49 PM~11722697
> *lol there everywhere if you look. a few of those pics i found online but most i took when i was out huntin
> *


Not around here,ive been here going on about 13yrs now and have never found an impala rag,hell you barely see any 2 or 4 doors hardtop cars.I think its primarely b/c we a have a recycling center here who pays a guy to ride around and find junk cars,boats school busses etc they give this fucker a company car and tell him just ride around from 8-5 and find old junk shit


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 28 2008, 07:31 PM~11723099
> *Not around here,ive been here going on about 13yrs now and have never found an impala rag,hell you barely see any 2 or 4 doors hardtop cars.I think its primarely b/c we a have a recycling center here who pays a guy to ride around and find junk cars,boats school busses etc they give this fucker a company car and tell him just ride around from 8-5 and find old junk shit
> *



around here there is 1000 people that do that. sense scrap price is up everyone is in the junk business you can get 300-500 for an old car at the crusher


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 28 2008, 07:31 PM~11723099
> *Not around here,ive been here going on about 13yrs now and have never found an impala rag,hell you barely see any 2 or 4 doors hardtop cars.I think its primarely b/c we a have a recycling center here who pays a guy to ride around and find junk cars,boats school busses etc they give this fucker a company car and tell him just ride around from 8-5 and find old junk shit
> *


thats about the same here too that 69 is the first vert i ever found, theres is an old man who finds them and sells them for a profit though, theres another asshole who buys them and keeps them and doesnt do shit with them hes got about 70 cars


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 28 2008, 06:12 PM~11722368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dogs dinner would be a nice pound of goat, fresh. :angry:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 30 2008, 04:33 PM~11742326
> *my dogs dinner would be a nice pound of goat, fresh. :angry:
> *


Dogs man theres people around here who eats the hell out of goats


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 30 2008, 04:35 PM~11742353
> *Dogs man theres people around here who eats the hell out of goats
> *


yea around here too! you can get a good price for a goat to take to the salter house


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:0 i didn know that many people eat goat....


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 30 2008, 08:49 PM~11745169
> *:0 i didn know that many people eat goat....
> *


i wouldnt! :barf: :barf:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

quote=kandychromegsxr,Sep 28 2008, 07:12 PM~11722363]








[/quote]
:0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> quote=kandychromegsxr,Sep 28 2008, 07:12 PM~11722363]


:0
[/quote]

sold for $4600 on ebay a while back. didnt have vin tag and was pretty ruff. i didnt have any $$ at the time to get it even tho it was local to me


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> ^the 64 vert I pmed you asking what was up with it.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> > ^the 64 vert I pmed you asking what was up with it.
> 
> 
> I have never met the owner. i have been there a few times and he is never home. people i kjnow that have meet him say he wont sell anything. i am bout ready to steal them all if he wont sell shit


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

we should start a save the impalas fund.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 3 2008, 04:27 PM~11772292
> *we should start a save the impalas fund.
> *


 :uh: NO we need a Group of ruthless thugs to band together and steal all of the impalas from the assholes that have had them forever and aint done shit but let them rust. always say goin to fix it one day. or that they will never sell it and would rather let it rott


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 3 2008, 07:59 PM~11772490
> *:uh:  NO we need a Group of ruthless thugs to band together and steal all of the impalas from the assholes that have had them forever and aint done shit but let them rust. always say goin to fix it one day. or that they will never sell it and would rather let it rott
> *


I'm with you dude, I'm about to become a corrections officer...we can flash the badge and take the rides.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 3 2008, 04:59 PM~11772490
> *:uh:  NO we need a Group of ruthless thugs to band together and steal all of the impalas from the assholes that have had them forever and aint done shit but let them rust. always say goin to fix it one day. or that they will never sell it and would rather let it rott
> *


im with ya dude,im already a convicted felon so fuck it i aint got nothing to loose :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Oct 3 2008, 10:40 PM~11773719
> *im with ya dude,im already a convicted felon so fuck it i aint got nothing to loose :biggrin:
> *


BIG C is a BIG G.


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Oct 3 2008, 07:40 PM~11773719
> *im with ya dude,im already a convicted felon so fuck it i aint got nothing to loose :biggrin:
> *


Me too. But still got alot to loose but where those cars are long as they didnt see ya pullin em out you would never get cought


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I went to county jail for my first times on thursday for a tour before I took my test to be a corrections officer. I've been called enough mothafuckers to last me the rest of my life. I don't even think I will take it...I have to take a physical agility test, 900 question psych test, drug test, polygraph test, actual physical, and then 9 weeks of training. I can't pass a polygraph, I've seen and done alot of shit in my day.


----------



## POYO_66 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Oct 3 2008, 08:05 PM~11773983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 3 2008, 07:59 PM~11772490
> *:uh:  NO we need a Group of ruthless thugs to band together and steal all of the impalas from the assholes that have had them forever and aint done shit but let them rust. always say goin to fix it one day. or that they will never sell it and would rather let it rott
> *


I'll be the first thug. Wassup? LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 4 2008, 06:45 AM~11776114
> *I went to county jail for my first times on thursday for a tour before I took my test to be a corrections officer. I've been called enough mothafuckers to last me the rest of my life. I don't even think I will take it...I have to take a physical agility test, 900 question psych test, drug test, polygraph test, actual physical, and then 9 weeks of training. I can't pass a polygraph, I've seen and done alot of shit in my day.
> *


Damn you got to do all that shit,in the state of ga the only test you have to take is "how well can you use a night stick".


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 3 2008, 08:50 PM~11773803
> *BIG C is a BIG G.
> *


Gangsta'


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Norcal_66impala_@Oct 4 2008, 07:01 AM~11776145
> *:angry:
> *


the guy wants to sell it for 3500


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 3 2008, 04:59 PM~11772490
> *:uh:  NO we need a Group of ruthless thugs to band together and steal all of the impalas from the assholes that have had them forever and aint done shit but let them rust. always say goin to fix it one day. or that they will never sell it and would rather let it rott
> *


i wish there where cars laying around here in my town becouse im good friends with the code enforcement guys..i can tell them where the cars are at.they can mess with the owners and scare them with fines and shit and then i can get them after the owners dont do anything with them or go and offer them something to get rid of them..if you get the code enforcement guys on your side you can get them. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Oct 5 2008, 09:10 AM~11782563
> *i wish there where cars laying around here in my town becouse im good friends with the code enforcement guys..i can tell them where the cars are at.they can mess with the owners and scare them with fines and shit and then i can get them after the owners dont do anything with them or go and offer them something to get rid of them..if you get the code enforcement guys on your side you can get them. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

I just saved these one last week


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

been parked since 72


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 30 2008, 08:49 PM~11745169
> *:0 i didn know that many people eat goat....
> *


What do you think birria is ? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Oct 8 2008, 12:04 AM~11808927
> *What do you think birria is ? :biggrin:
> *


I always thought that was a burrito that would give you diarreah later :dunno:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 7 2008, 09:41 PM~11809151
> *I always thought that was a burrito that would give you diarreah later :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 13 2008, 07:36 PM~11852339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Transformer


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 05:37 PM~11852350
> *Nice  Transformer
> *


the guy wants a 62 bubbletop!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 13 2008, 07:38 PM~11852362
> *the guy wants a 62 bubbletop!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 05:43 PM~11852400
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he will do it too!!! he has enough parts to do 3-4 of them


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

How about this custom mounted side trim!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 13 2008, 07:48 PM~11852463
> *How about this custom mounted side trim!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

FORSALE very solid. SS car complete for around 9-10k and no i dont have any idea why there is a hardtop roof settin ontop of it.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

I seen this car over 6 years ago and they ran me out there yard saying they aint nothing forsale. went out there today and no one was home. almost stole some trim off it! :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

seen this crazy shit today too


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 13 2008, 05:54 PM~11852521
> *seen this crazy shit today too
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro where u live @ ?? i need to hangout with you for a day & that rag tray with the hard top alomost fooled me & tripped me out thinking it was a hard top cut laying there


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Oct 13 2008, 06:12 PM~11852711
> *damn  bro  where u  live @ ?? i need to  hangout  with  you  for  a  day & that  rag  tray  with  the hard top alomost  fooled me & tripped me out thinking  it  was a hard top cut laying  there
> *


I live in NC. there not really around like that. where the vert is one of my homies house who has been messing with 63 impalas for over 25 years. he proble has 20+ 63's. he told me about a 64 4 door and when i went to look at it i seen that elcamino 64 :uh: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 13 2008, 08:08 PM~11852664
> *seen this crazy shit today too
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: <Im LMAO No BS


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 07:06 PM~11853268
> *:roflmao: <Im LMAO No BS
> *


make a good hopper! lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Oct 13 2008, 09:13 PM~11853332
> *make a good hopper!  lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Oct 13 2008, 07:06 PM~11853268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEP HITTIN BACK BUMPER WHILE BONDO FALLS OUT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 13 2008, 09:23 PM~11853449
> *Ill trade you straight for your bubble or rag    aint even mine but i would :biggrin:
> 
> *


I'll Give You My Bubble My Rag N A Bag of Chips For Dat 4 Dor 64 Impala Truck w/ A Jacuzzi In Tha Back  :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 07:32 PM~11853544
> *I'll Give You My Bubble My Rag N A Bag of Chips For Dat 4 Dor 64 Impala Truck w/ A Jacuzzi  In Tha Back   :biggrin:
> *


well i guess thats a deal!!!! it dont have a Jacuzzi right now but ill get a tarp and some water and hook you up!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 13 2008, 09:40 PM~11853641
> *well  i guess thats a deal!!!! it dont have a Jacuzzi right now but ill get a tarp and some water and hook you up!
> *


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 07:43 PM~11853677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


guess you already got one! must be what yall do when it gets hot in texas


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 13 2008, 10:22 PM~11854091
> *guess you already got one! must be what yall do when it gets hot in texas
> *


Yall Kno Dis...LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Got 5Gs On This One


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Oct 13 2008, 07:33 PM~11852307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all 3 of these came from my place , and there is some 62 tail clips laying there also , i see you picked up that rag whats left of it :uh: from ricky  
did you see the 63 427 car dennis just built :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 13 2008, 08:08 PM~11852664
> *seen this crazy shit today too
> 
> 
> ...


looks like big eds place :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Oct 14 2008, 02:08 PM~11860297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT THINK EVEN BIG ED WOULD HAVE FUCKED THAT UP!! IT WAS AT SOME OLD DUDES BY RICKYS


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i see andrew got a shipment in today, lol....whats up dood. where the fuck do you find this shit :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 14 2008, 07:37 PM~11862422
> *i see andrew got a shipment in today, lol....whats up dood.  where the fuck do you find this shit :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 14 2008, 05:37 PM~11862422
> *i see andrew got a shipment in today, lol....whats up dood.  where the fuck do you find this shit :biggrin:
> *


no shipment. just one 64 vert shell that aint really worth shit. i dont really find anything. theres just about 4-5 people in the nc/sc area that collect impalas


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

Any body know any info on how rare a 58 2 door delray wagon is???? I saw one in the bone yard rotted to shit up here in mass.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 14 2008, 09:54 PM~11864111
> *:tears:
> *


X2


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gill_1988_@Oct 15 2008, 11:18 PM~11876460
> *1961 biscayne, floor is rotted but comes with the reproduction floor sheets. also have skirts. lost title. best offer 1000 or make a better offer. dont run. pics speak for it self.
> 713-384-4978 ask for gill
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Oct 17 2008, 11:50 PM~11900324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 13 2008, 06:57 PM~11852547
> *I seen this car over 6 years ago and they ran me out there yard saying they aint nothing forsale. went out there today and no one was home. almost stole some trim off it!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i need that trim! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 13 2008, 06:54 PM~11852521
> *FORSALE very solid. SS car complete for around 9-10k and no i dont have any idea why there is a hardtop roof settin ontop of it.
> 
> 
> ...


probably to keep the rain out


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 13 2008, 06:40 PM~11852373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit i need that fawn gold decklid


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

shame to see those beautys die. :tears: :tears:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

there aint no decent imps chillin in stpete/tampa to find, they all beat to shit or there 4 doors


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I wouldnt call these rotting more like CAMPING :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^That a taste of your collection BIG TONY?^^


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 18 2008, 01:49 PM~11904030
> *I wouldnt call these rotting more like CAMPING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Oct 18 2008, 03:57 PM~11904567
> *^^That a taste of your collection BIG TONY?^^
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 19 2008, 11:55 PM~11914917
> *  :biggrin:
> *


come on man, stop being on some 'joe the plumber' type shit and spread the wealth :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 17 2008, 10:21 PM~11900710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sure the dude would sell it to you. i cant remember how good it was let me know if ya want me to check


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2008, 01:54 AM~11915221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> Im going back out there this week. if no ones around we gettin it!
> get me the hoola hoop please


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > Im going back out there this week. if no ones around we gettin it!
> > get me the hoola hoop please
> 
> 
> :roflmao: Dats The Same Thing I Was thinkin


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Oct 20 2008, 09:10 AM~11917105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok so where starting the bid whos paying the most for the hoola hoop


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2008, 11:54 PM~11915221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2008, 11:54 PM~11915221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIPPING CO. PROBABLY HAS REASONABLE PRICES! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 20 2008, 12:13 PM~11917788
> *ok so where starting the bid whos paying the most for the hoola hoop
> *


.50 Cents Shipped :cheesy:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Oct 20 2008, 01:14 PM~11919485
> *:0
> *


whats that in ya deflaut pic??


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 20 2008, 02:58 PM~11921120
> *whats that in ya deflaut pic??
> *


IT'S A 55 RAG IMPALA


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 13 2008, 05:48 PM~11852463
> *How about this custom mounted side trim!!!
> 
> 
> ...


the idiot that owned my car before me did the same thing to the side moldings on my 63 :angry: :angry:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 20 2008, 04:12 PM~11921269
> *IT'S A 55 RAG IMPALA
> *


shut up you skum bum!!! I know its a 60 impala DROP just meaning we need to see some pics


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 20 2008, 04:29 PM~11921443
> *shut up you skum bum!!!  I know its a 60 impala DROP just meaning we need to see some pics
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

x2 :tears: :tears:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Oct 20 2008, 02:07 PM~11919425
> *THAT SHIPPING CO. PROBABLY HAS REASONABLE PRICES! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2008, 03:20 AM~11959550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 61 was for sale a while ago, he wanted $12000


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Oct 20 2008, 03:58 PM~11921120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Close, It's a '54 409 Impala


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Oct 24 2008, 09:07 AM~11960182
> *A '58 :0
> Close, It's a '54 409 Impala
> *


LOL there was no such a thing as a 409 in 54. If you got a 409 in it then check the numbers on it. it may be worth more then the car will ever be.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Oct 24 2008, 07:09 AM~11960540
> *LOL there was no such a thing as a 409 in 54. If you got a 409 in it then check the numbers on it. it may be worth more then the car will ever be.
> *


Yup it is documented. It was a concept car called the Delbiscpala convertible and i own the only one known in the whole wide world :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Oct 24 2008, 09:18 AM~11960592
> *Yup it is documented. It was a concept car called the Delbiscpala convertible and i own the only one known in the whole wide world :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

:tears:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 24 2008, 08:08 AM~11961012
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: x2 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Oct 24 2008, 06:07 AM~11960182
> *A '58 :0
> 
> *


lets see some pics :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Shame on everybody for letting this go all the way back to the 10th page :uh:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 24 2008, 12:21 AM~11959555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG :around:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Oct 29 2008, 08:42 AM~12003689
> *Shame on everybody for letting this go all the way back to the 10th page :uh:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2008, 07:03 AM~12003821
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 29 2008, 06:06 PM~12008522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 20 2004, 09:06 PM~2316069
> *yes they are all very sad
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :nosad: :nosad: what the hell is wrong with these people!!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2008, 12:21 AM~11959555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this?! :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 1 2008, 10:39 AM~12032457
> *Where is this?!  :0
> *


Mj cruisers. I took all those a couple years ago.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2008, 12:24 AM~11959563
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THAT CORONA CREAM 61 LOOKS LIKE A GOOD BUILDER


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 29 2008, 05:06 PM~12008522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 1 2008, 09:50 AM~12032499
> *Mj cruisers. I took all those a couple years ago.
> *


So thats Mj cruisers. :0 One time I was looking for a part and they said their minimum shipping charge was like $50. Minimum. :0


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2008, 12:20 AM~11959550
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Pic Skim. I need that 58 convert. :biggrin: One Luv... TTT!!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Oct 20 2008, 03:29 PM~11921443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Nov 2 2008, 11:07 AM~12039003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT 63 RAG FOR SALE? LET ME KNOW


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Nov 2 2008, 11:07 AM~12039003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Nov 2 2008, 12:10 PM~12039016
> *IS THAT 63 RAG FOR SALE? LET ME KNOW
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Nov 2 2008, 11:07 AM~12039003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 63 SS WITH COLUMN SHIFT :thumbsdown: STILL SAD THOE


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

mj cruiser damn i remember him from a while back wow!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

i remember a 59 white sitting in a fence bout 6 yrs. ago on the main drag in oregon, like they was hot rodding, but it look like they pulled it out of bushes went back it was gone


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Nov 2 2008, 07:53 PM~12042767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one looks like it can be saved. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

quote=hittin back bumper,Nov 2 2008, 12:07 PM~12039003]
































[/quote]
a damn shame


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:barf:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Oct 24 2008, 02:05 AM~11959508
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:tears:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SSrhyder (Nov 27, 2007)

If your finding stuff like this find out if its for sale!!!!!These finds are a dream come true.I would love to see dat shit.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2008, 02:31 PM~12090461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

looks like it even has blinds in the rear window


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

follow up on the cars posted on this topic.

Are most of them still sitting??


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

It has been over four years


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 7 2008, 08:35 PM~12095128
> *follow up on the cars posted on this topic.
> 
> Are most of them still sitting??
> *


all the cars ive ever posted are


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

grinch,chevy imps,cangychromegixxer, im sur eyou guys know if richards up in denton,nc area? just windering if you knew hes about to crush everything...
i know he had some imps out there,and a ton of other shit too..
http://www.richardsclassiccars.com/


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

i see a whole lot of potential here


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@Nov 9 2008, 10:56 AM~12105098
> *i see a whole lot of potential here
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@Nov 9 2008, 02:56 PM~12105098
> *i see a whole lot of wasted potential here
> *


I fixed it for you.


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

its not wasted till it turns to dust!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

Two I saved from tha crusha...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Nov 8 2008, 10:10 PM~12101206
> *grinch,chevy imps,cangychromegixxer, im sur eyou guys know if richards up in denton,nc area? just windering if you knew hes about to crush everything...
> i know he had some imps out there,and a ton of other shit too..
> http://www.richardsclassiccars.com/
> *


yes, he used to have ragtops stacked on top of each other years ago....

I remember about 3 or 4 impala convertible 61's out there........

Alot has been bought up since then though....... :angry:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 10 2008, 09:23 PM~12116869
> *Two I saved from tha crusha...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

One more...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 10 2008, 06:25 PM~12116899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn look at the vent visors!! thats terible!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 i see a 65 or 66 in one of those last pics can you get parts from it Old School 1957?


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 09:40 PM~12117047
> *:0  i see a 65 or 66 in one of those last pics can you get parts from it Old School 1957?
> *


THAT WAS FROM 2 YRS AGO AND THE MAN THAT HAD THE JUNKYARD CRUSHED OUT 900 CARS THIS SUMMER NOTHING IS LEFT----


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

hno: :tears:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 10 2008, 07:44 PM~12117098
> *THAT WAS FROM 2 YRS AGO AND THE MAN THAT HAD THE JUNKYARD CRUSHED OUT 900 CARS THIS SUMMER NOTHING IS LEFT----
> *


 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 10 2008, 09:22 PM~12116856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: thatll rub out


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 11 2008, 01:00 PM~12123548
> *:uh: thatll rub out
> *


just surface rust.


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 10 2008, 06:22 PM~12116856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with that 60?


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 8 2008, 01:46 AM~12096244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


today


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

assholes


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 15 2008, 08:40 AM~12163166
> *today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

frame off restoration?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 15 2008, 12:40 AM~12163166
> *today
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?????????????????? :angry:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Nov 15 2008, 11:35 PM~12168036
> *WTF?????????????????? :angry:
> *


it was to far gone to restore the frame was good the body was so bad i didnt even half to unbolt it just picked it right off :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

This topic is beyond TORTURE :banghead:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 15 2008, 09:18 PM~12168342
> *it was to far gone  to restore the frame was good the body was so bad i didnt even half to unbolt it just picked it right off :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: I have restored worse!!!!!!!!!!!! We need to start an Impala support group  We don't give up on Impala's, just everything else :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

NO ITS NOT A CONVERTIBLE JUST MISSING THE ROOF


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2008, 11:31 AM~12090461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i c this car at least once a week :angry:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Nov 16 2008, 01:08 AM~12168650
> *:uh: I have restored worse!!!!!!!!!!!! We need to start an Impala support group  We don't give up on Impala's, just everything else :cheesy:
> *


dont worry i took great care removeing the body i used a real soft sledge hamer to remove the back window. then gently yanked the winch cable through the 1/4 glass lifted the body and carefully droped it from 4 foot of the ground :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 16 2008, 02:59 AM~12169433
> *NO ITS NOT A CONVERTIBLE JUST MISSING THE ROOF
> 
> 
> ...


dam i was gona say get the top switch out of it :roflmao:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 10 2008, 05:32 PM~12116973
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what would something like this sell for?
the whole front end missing.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 20 2004, 09:06 PM~2316069
> *yes they are all very sad
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

damn andrew, how many did you buy that time around :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 16 2008, 10:31 AM~12171136
> *damn andrew, how many did you buy that time around :biggrin:
> *


i didnt get any they all pretty ruff and stripped of any good parts


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 10 2008, 09:19 PM~12116822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch would look hard rolling down the road as is on some rusted ass supremes and dirty 5.20's. uffin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 16 2008, 01:50 PM~12171211
> *i didnt get any they all pretty ruff and stripped of any good parts
> *


oh, sorry


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Nov 16 2008, 11:34 AM~12170581
> *what would something like this sell for?
> the whole front end missing.
> *


There's been an SS in Tampa, FL for sale for $500...check it out, I don't think dude has a title or anything though


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 16 2008, 09:56 AM~12171236
> *That bitch would look hard rolling down the road as is on some rusted ass supremes and dirty 5.20's. uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 16 2008, 04:04 PM~12172842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a 59 rag in the back??? :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> :biggrin:
> [/quote
> :0
> 
> oh shit walt what are u waiting for :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 16 2008, 06:32 PM~12173918
> *is that a 59 rag in the back??? :0
> *


looks like it!! lol tell us more on that 58 above


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> > :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> > :0
> >
> ...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 10 2008, 06:32 PM~12116973
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Some one needs to save that dealer tag.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 15 2008, 03:40 AM~12163166
> *today
> 
> 
> ...


cut that drip edge off that goes over top of the windows and donate it to me.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 18 2008, 08:56 PM~12194760
> *cut that drip edge off that goes over top of the windows and donate it to me.
> *


i would if it was still there drivers side was rusted away, get back with me in a couple weeks ill have one


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

my passenger side is gone, the driver's side is straight, no rust at all.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Nov 21 2008, 02:42 PM~12222902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took that pics :biggrin: thats around the corner from me


----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)

This topic is depressing


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah i wanted those 59s too, they went cheap if i remember right, that 58 sold for $18000 and yes im sorry i posted a pic that u took...im a theif


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

What's the story on the verts? I'd give my right nut for a vert.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 21 2008, 03:56 PM~12223495
> *yeah i wanted those 59s too, they went cheap if i remember right, that 58 sold for $18000 and yes im sorry i posted a pic that u took...im a theif
> *


yea i wanted the 59s and should have just went ahead and got em. my boy Ish in cali got em tho. and its cool you posted that pic hell i have about all those pics and the ones in this topics saved on my comp lol


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

This is worse then a just for Mayham thread.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 21 2008, 05:39 PM~12222860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

I believe those were the ones from right up the road from here. :0 


Were those in SC/GA?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 21 2008, 05:36 PM~12224287
> *:0
> 
> I believe those were the ones from right up the road from here.  :0
> ...


yea they where in SC


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

its not depressing, this is a topic to remind us all to restore them, dont wreck em, when we find these daiamonds in the rough we need to take charge, do the right thing and peel them from the neglecters greedy selfish hands 

no matter how much they can be fuggin asses about it :uh: :uh: :uh: 

http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/friscopanamacaymans224.jpg[/img]]1

http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/1b_1.jpg[/img]]2

http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/DSCN0793.jpg[/img]]3 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 21 2008, 02:46 PM~12222938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 62 BISCAYNE??? :angry: :angry:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 21 2008, 10:54 PM~12226854
> *:0 62 BISCAYNE??? :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :uh: UM NO 62 belair BUBBLE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 21 2008, 11:54 PM~12226854
> *:0 62 BISCAYNE??? :angry:  :angry:
> *


62 409 bel air :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala+Nov 8 2008, 09:10 PM~12101206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i could have saved you a trip :biggrin: i snagged up most of the options and clean sheet metal bout 3 years ago :0 , still interesting to see in person though


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 22 2008, 12:30 AM~12227631
> *and i know where 2 of those rags are at , haha they are in rock throwing distance  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I was just down that way and stopped by. i didnt see your number but the seat was still there lol. not that i wanted it. he told me someone in NY got those other rags but i figured it was u.

As for him really goin out of business i dont beleave it cause his prices are the same as they have always been he aint having a clearance cause if so stuff would be cheaper


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I need to move to Greensboro, there isn't shit like that around here. You can find old chargers, challengers, gto's, firebirds, and camaros. Bombs for days but no impalas...I need to get a new job and get my money right,I've had ragtop fever for far too long.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 22 2008, 09:31 AM~12228998
> *I need to move to Greensboro, there isn't shit like that around here. You can find old chargers, challengers, gto's, firebirds, and camaros. Bombs for days but no impalas...I need to get a new job and get my money right,I've had ragtop fever for far too long.
> *


those are the cars worth big $$$$ i wish i could find some of those


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 10 2008, 06:19 PM~12116822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Skim get in there and work your magic man!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

what annoys me about this is that alot of these are sitting in some old mans yard and he won't sell them even though he ain't gonna do shit with them! :angry:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Damn look at all this rusty beauties ! I have tears in my eyes when i se those Pics !
Here in Germany we have not so many great Cars like this . 
So many Cars standing in nowhere , i there no owne anymore for this Cars ?

When a Car is standing in the Country , can i buy one of them ???


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 22 2008, 12:48 PM~12229078
> *those are the cars worth big $$$$ i wish i could find some of those
> *


There's a dude about 20 mins. away from me with 3 challengers just sitting.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 22 2008, 01:13 PM~12229196
> *what annoys me about this is that alot of these are sitting in some old mans yard and he won't sell them even though he ain't gonna do shit with them! :angry:
> *


I've heard so many times "Nope, isn't for sale, was my first car and it will sit right there and rot." Fuckin assholes.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 22 2008, 02:39 AM~12227689
> *I was just down that way and stopped by. i didnt see your number but the seat was still there lol. not that i wanted it. he told me someone in NY got those other rags but i figured it was u.
> 
> As for him really goin out of business i dont beleave it cause his prices are the same as they have always been he aint having a clearance cause if so stuff would be cheaper
> *


the wagon i got the 9 pass out of was by the road going down the hill , at the time it had the roof on it , i got it the next weekend , guess he got another one in or i didnt see that one 

he pulled that same scam or bullshit bout 3 years ago , although he is and has been crushing for years now had a crusher on site last time i was there , with him the more you buy is when he cuts you deals 

did you go in the buildings where the nicer stuff is ? 
iwe are prob. going to ride down in the next week or so


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 22 2008, 01:17 PM~12230234
> *the wagon i got the 9 pass out of was by the road going down the hill , at the time it had the roof on it , i got it the next weekend , guess he got another one in or i didnt see that one
> 
> he pulled that same scam or bullshit bout 3 years ago , although he is and has been crushing for years now had a crusher on site last time i was there , with him the more you buy is when he cuts you deals
> ...


last time i was there i went in the buildings but not last week. that wagon wit the roof of it still has a 9 pass back seat in it. but that was the only option he had lol only other good impala stuff i seen was he had a 62 2 door post with some nice quarters on it


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

my boy kenneth just found these yesterday guy wanted 3k for the 60 2 door and $1000 for the 60 camino but it was fucked


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

58 vert frame rotten


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59 and 60 vert doners


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

60's anyone?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

59's


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Some of my favorites


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

more favorites


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 22 2008, 02:17 PM~12230512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn does the old fury still have the motor?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

We just need to start pullin these fools cars when they leave them to rot.


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/923621955.html


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 22 2008, 02:18 PM~12230517
> *59's
> 
> 
> ...


I need them doors!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

quote=illegal regal,Nov 21 2008, 10:49 PM~12226285]
its not depressing, this is a topic to remind us all to restore them, dont wreck em, when we find these daiamonds in the rough we need to take charge, do the right thing and peel them from the neglecters greedy selfish hands 

no matter how much they can be fuggin asses about it :uh: :uh: :uh: 

http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/friscopanamacaymans224.jpg[/img]]1[/UR

[URL=[img]http://i383.photoucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/1b_1.jpg[/img]]2

http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/DSCN0793.jpg[/img]]3 :0 :0 :0
[/quote



There's PETE STAs bumper kit! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Nov 22 2008, 11:45 AM~12229380
> *Damn look at all this rusty beauties ! I have tears in my eyes when i se those Pics !
> Here in Germany we have not so many great Cars like this .
> So many Cars standing in nowhere , i there no owne anymore for this Cars ?
> ...


Yes if you know someone that you can pay to get it and line up the shipping to Germany you can. I'll tell you what, I will find you any impala you want in exchange for all the pre 67 VW busses you can get me especially 21 and 23 windows and pre 53 VW Beetles and we can do some horse trading. Sound good?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2008, 12:38 PM~12235714
> *There's PETE STAs bumper kit! :biggrin:
> *



:barf: :barf:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 22 2008, 04:13 PM~12230490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH????????????? :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 23 2008, 05:31 PM~12237164
> *HOW MUCH????????????? :0
> *


cheap. its a conversion tho and has no top rack or trim


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 22 2008, 03:21 PM~12230538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a badass pic, the car is destroyed and this guy is still like what can I salvage?
priceless :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Nov 23 2008, 09:43 PM~12239206
> *this is a badass pic, the car is destroyed and this guy is still like what can I salvage?
> priceless :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


I would be doing the same. hell i would be tryin to figure out how i was gettin it home


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 20 2004, 10:06 PM~2316069
> *yes they are all very sad
> *


WHERE IS THIS ILL MAKE IT HAPPY


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 22 2008, 02:19 PM~12230530
> *Some of my favorites
> 
> 
> ...


A MANS TRASH IS ANOTHER MANS TREASURE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Where are places like these? I would love to go and look around.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the one above is in idaho


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 25 2008, 11:46 PM~12261147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sure is a WIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE pic


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 26 2008, 02:13 AM~12261316
> *sure is a WIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE pic
> *


 :yes: Sup Andrew?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2008, 12:14 AM~12261323
> *:yes:  Sup Andrew?
> *


:wave: not shit bored! wasting my life away on lil when i cant sleep wait on you to get these mounts :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 26 2008, 02:32 AM~12261384
> *:wave:  not shit bored! wasting my life away on lil when i cant sleep wait on you to get these mounts  :0  :biggrin:
> *


  Just One Day Closer To Dying.. Thats Wut I Always Say... :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 26 2008, 02:46 AM~12261147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

is that Kosmann's?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 26 2008, 02:49 PM~12266304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where are these located?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 26 2008, 03:02 AM~12261253
> *Where are places like these? I would love to go and look around.
> *


x2 we aren't used to seeing that many impalas.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 26 2008, 05:49 PM~12266304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

why is it so hard to find 65 impala parts?  but theres 61-64 impalas every where to get parts from


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 25 2008, 11:13 PM~12261316
> *sure is a WIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE pic
> *


x2 It looks like one of those Dale Klee prints. :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 26 2008, 05:48 PM~12266865
> *Where are these located?
> *


Im looking at them right now :biggrin: and yes that 59 is a rag :0


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 28 2008, 01:29 PM~12282228
> *Im looking at them right now :biggrin:  and yes that 59 is a rag :0
> *


 Dont need that 59 need that 64 deck lid in the first pic is it any good?What else you got out there?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

on the road between Espanola and Chimayo NM


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

chimayo NM


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

not an impala in Las Vegas, NM


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

ok so i went tresspassing in an old junkyand today been closed a few years. heres what i saw nothing really any good best thing i saw was a 62 grill guard but that aint shit

hole in fench


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 22 2008, 05:19 PM~12230530
> *Some of my favorites
> 
> 
> ...


ha whats up with thr grill in that 59 vert


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 28 2008, 03:55 PM~12282899
> *ha whats up with thr grill in that 59 vert
> *


that car got sold a while back. i got a pretty nice 59 grill


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 28 2008, 06:57 PM~12282912
> *that car got sold a while back. i got a pretty nice 59 grill
> *


that looks like some kind of custom grill was just wandering


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

nice
are they for sale? thats a pretty crazy filing system they have.
bet they know where everything is too.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C+Nov 26 2008, 05:48 PM~12266865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont worry thats toooooooo far for me to drive just to have the old man talk about how nice they are :biggrin: if it is the same ones that i got the info for :biggrin: that would be a 5 or 6 hour ride  good luck


----------



## 64 Drop (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 28 2008, 06:55 PM~12282899
> *ha whats up with thr grill in that 59 vert
> *


were the hell r these cars we need to buy some? :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

i find this on internet :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 28 2008, 11:06 PM~12285582
> *i find this on internet  :biggrin:
> img]http://i36.tinypic.com/erzdaa.jpg[/img]
> img]http://i37.tinypic.com/2hn109f.jpg[/img]
> ...


I took those and the last set of pics you posted :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:|


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2008, 01:12 AM~12285646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That 64 is callin my name.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Nov 29 2008, 12:06 AM~12285582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

thought about picking up this one....but, you know...room issue :uh: 
now if someone would have picked up my 63...  

http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/ImpalaConv11002.jpg[/img]]o


i had a 4 door lined up with a good front clip on it too
hmm, its still tempting :420:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Nov 29 2008, 03:08 PM~12289520
> *thought about picking up this one....but, you know...room issue :uh:
> now if someone would have picked up my 63...
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 24 2004, 08:33 AM~2539009
> *60
> *


What a waste of a nice car :dunno:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jan 10 2006, 04:36 PM~4588542
> *CHECK THIS ONE OUT.. SAD SITE
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/63ragfound-1.jpg[/img]]1


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 22 2008, 05:12 PM~12230481
> *my boy kenneth just found these yesterday guy wanted 3k for the 60 2 door and $1000 for the 60 camino but it was fucked
> 
> 
> ...


i know where that place is.. small world


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2008, 01:06 AM~12285582
> *i find this on internet  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that is my old 59 hardtop


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 30 2008, 02:40 PM~12295240
> *i know where that place is..  small world
> *


i guess its on the way to myrtle beach, thats where ken was goin when he seen em


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 28 2008, 03:48 PM~12282325
> * Dont need that 59 need that 64 deck lid in the first pic is it any good?What else you got out there?
> *


Not mine, but I can check on it for you....PM me a list of what you need.


----------



## 64 Drop (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 28 2008, 04:29 PM~12282228
> *Im looking at them right now :biggrin:  and yes that 59 is a rag :0
> *


how much for the 59?
:0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister+Nov 28 2008, 02:59 PM~12282656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A FORMAL HEARSE * DROOL.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

Here is my 59 impala 2 door hardtop with a 283 and powerglide. It is an aluminum powerglide so it is not the original cast unit. Has been lowered with crager wheels. Runs and drives but could use a cosmetic restoration,very solid car that has had one repaint. Originally white car, has turquoise interior, seats have been redone at some point. Has electric front seat, all lights and wipers work. All stainless is in good shape, one piece bumpers. Newer Flow master exhaust.,Call for more info 541-466-5558 13.5 k




no mines just found on C/L,& thought someone could use it


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/a1f0_1.jpg[/img]]ouch

http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/9fbc_1.jpg[/img]]ouch :nicoderm: :nosad:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Dec 1 2008, 12:02 AM~12299756
> *http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/a1f0_1.jpg[/img]]ouch
> 
> http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/9fbc_1.jpg[/img]]ouch :nicoderm:  :nosad:
> *


all i can say is how & why........................................................


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 2 2008, 05:34 PM~12316663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 22 2008, 01:21 PM~12230538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

i like that wagon


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 2 2008, 09:47 PM~12316806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 x2


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

THATS A SHAME CAUSE PEOPLE DONT LET GO OF THERE CAR N THEY LET THEM GO TO WASTE FUCKING IDIOTS IF AINT TO FIX OR ENJOY THE MOTHERFUCKER LET SOMEBODY ELSE ENJOY IT THE SHIT PISS ME OFF CAUSE IT HAPPEND TO ME A COUPLE OF TIMES U ASK THEM N THEY SAY NO IM GOING TO FIX IT SOME DAY THEN U GO BACK A COUPLE OF YEARS LATER N THE CAR IS MORE FUCK UP THEN BEFORE BUT THEY STILL WONT LET IT GO FUCKING IDIOTS


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

this one is now solds :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 2 2008, 10:48 PM~12317575
> *THATS A SHAME CAUSE PEOPLE DONT LET GO OF THERE CAR N THEY LET THEM GO TO WASTE FUCKING IDIOTS IF AINT TO FIX OR ENJOY THE MOTHERFUCKER LET SOMEBODY ELSE ENJOY IT THE SHIT PISS ME OFF CAUSE IT HAPPEND TO ME A COUPLE OF TIMES U ASK THEM N THEY SAY NO IM GOING TO FIX IT SOME DAY THEN U GO BACK A COUPLE OF YEARS LATER N THE CAR IS MORE FUCK UP THEN BEFORE BUT THEY STILL WONT LET IT GO FUCKING IDIOTS
> *


fuckin x2 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

poor 59


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

I feel sick to my stomach :ugh:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 2 2008, 09:33 PM~12316648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the deal on this one?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 2 2008, 08:48 PM~12317575
> *THATS A SHAME CAUSE PEOPLE DONT LET GO OF THERE CAR N THEY LET THEM GO TO WASTE FUCKING IDIOTS IF AINT TO FIX OR ENJOY THE MOTHERFUCKER LET SOMEBODY ELSE ENJOY IT THE SHIT PISS ME OFF CAUSE IT HAPPEND TO ME A COUPLE OF TIMES U ASK THEM N THEY SAY NO IM GOING TO FIX IT SOME DAY THEN U GO BACK A COUPLE OF YEARS LATER N THE CAR IS MORE FUCK UP THEN BEFORE BUT THEY STILL WONT LET IT GO FUCKING IDIOTS
> *


I have two impalas just sitting there that i aint drove in about 5 months...buy one and enjoy it


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

this guy has 2 63s inthe back too.he wanted like 2-3 gs for em. i didnt have time to stop and check the 62 out, theyre near mrtlye beach,nc


----------



## 64 Drop (May 21, 2008)

:0







:0







:0







:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i hate this thread, bu i cant stay away.. why?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 3 2008, 06:47 PM~12327033
> *i hate this thread, bu i cant stay away.. why?
> *


because the rusty cars reminds you of yours and you feel right at home?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 3 2008, 07:03 PM~12327204
> *because the rusty cars reminds you of yours and you feel right at home?
> *


:yes:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 3 2008, 07:05 PM~12327227
> *:yes:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sanhonda22 (Jan 25, 2007)

Can we have the pics a little bigger?


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 Drop_@Dec 3 2008, 08:35 PM~12326912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they tossed it in with the stoves and waterheaters


----------



## 64 Drop (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Dec 3 2008, 10:45 PM~12328400
> *they tossed it in with the stoves and waterheaters
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh-NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 3 2008, 04:56 PM~12326154
> *I have two impalas just sitting there that i aint drove in about 5 months...buy one and enjoy it
> *


post pics n let me see my go n buy both of them


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 3 2008, 03:56 PM~12326154
> *I have two impalas just sitting there that i aint drove in about 5 months...buy one and enjoy it
> *


yea but they aint rotting :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 3 2008, 10:41 PM~12330019
> *yea but they aint rotting :uh:
> *


  that way he said enjoy it :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81+Dec 3 2008, 10:24 PM~12329800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: was refering to him sayin assholes that just has em there not lettin someone else enjoy em... :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 3 2008, 11:14 PM~12331060
> *:0  :0  :0
> :cheesy: was refering to him sayin assholes that just has em there not lettin someone else enjoy em... :biggrin:
> *


  i know :biggrin: i would enjoy that black 63 hardtop as a daily :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 4 2008, 12:16 AM~12331080
> *  i know  :biggrin:  i would enjoy that black 63 hardtop as a daily :biggrin:
> *


crazy thing is that i used it for a daily for 3 months but after the hurricane i have not even drove it once..just sits on the driveway... and the rag is just chillin in storage...

fawk might have to take a long cruise this weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 3 2008, 11:26 PM~12331181
> *crazy thing is that i used it for a daily for 3 months but after the hurricane i have not even drove it once..just sits on the driveway... and the rag is just chillin in storage...
> 
> fawk might have to take a long cruise this weekend... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :uh: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 4 2008, 12:43 AM~12331321
> *:biggrin:  :uh:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


oh yea, was goin ask you if you had some bench seat trim off of 63?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 3 2008, 11:44 PM~12331330
> *oh yea, was goin ask you if you had some bench seat trim off of 63?
> *


that shouldnt even be a real question lol. pm sent


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 4 2008, 01:26 AM~12331181
> *crazy thing is that i used it for a daily for 3 months but after the hurricane i have not even drove it once..just sits on the driveway... and the rag is just chillin in storage...
> 
> fawk might have to take a long cruise this weekend... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 7 2008, 10:16 AM~12358911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does the tree come with it ? :uh: thats truly a fukin shame what a waste throw your wife out before u throw the car out


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

i asked about 7 years ago if it was for sale asked again today same answer no.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Dec 8 2008, 01:46 AM~12365324
> *i asked about 7 years ago if it was for sale asked again today same answer no.
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like one I found in Hillview, I asked about the one in Hillview about 6 years ago and dude acted like he was pissed I was asking.


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 22 2008, 03:21 PM~12230538
> *
> 
> 
> ...



winner!!!! looks like it was in a river.


----------



## 00chevys10 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 22 2008, 02:23 PM~12230547
> *more favorites
> 
> 
> ...





> Is this in NC


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> > Is this in NC
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 23 2008, 11:16 PM~12239536
> *I would be doing the same. hell i would be tryin to figure out how i was gettin it home
> *


 :biggrin: me too, paint it and make a bad ass bbq or lawn ornament :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## LOC501 (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 30 2008, 11:30 PM~12299622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH I HAVE SEEN IT IN PERSON...NICE RIDE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

*2 64'S FOR SALE
1ST ONE, SUPER SPORT HAS RUST, FRONT END ON IT IS NOT TRUE.
2ND ONE POWER WINDOWS AND A/C
MAKE OFFER FOR BOTH, WOULD LIKE TO SELL AS PAIR
$3,000.00 FOR BOTH.*
PM ME, THANKS
*1ST*









































































































*2ND*


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Dec 12 2008, 06:36 AM~12409900
> *2 64'S FOR SALE
> 1ST ONE, SUPER SPORT HAS RUST, FRONT END ON IT IS NOT TRUE.
> 2ND ONE POWER WINDOWS AND A/C
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

PEOPLE DOWN SOUTH ARE GETTING HIP TO WHAT THESE CARS ARE WORTH NOW. I BOUGHT A 64 SS IMPALA CONV. FOR $2,500 FROM A DUDE IN LOUISIANA HE FOUND OUT HOW POPULAR THESE CARS WERE WHEN HOMIES STARTED CALL HIM. 
CHECK OUT HIS WEB SITE. HE GOT SOME NICE SHIT.
RAG 58
RAG 62 AND SO ON.
HIS WEB SITE IS ANTIQUE RESTORABLE CARS.COM ALSO, CHECK OUT CHEVYIMPALAS.COM THEY HAVE A 69 RAG FOR $2,900 RUNNING THEY GOT SOME OTHER SHIT TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Dec 14 2008, 02:33 AM~12425369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.restoreablecars.com/ when you go to this site click on convertible. he has a rag 62, 59, and a 61 and some other shit. this is the guy i bought my rag 64 ss from.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 14 2008, 11:35 PM~12430309
> *http://www.restoreablecars.com/  when you go to this site click on convertible. he has a rag 62, 59, and a 61 and some other shit.  this is the guy i bought my rag 64 ss from.
> *


that white 61 and black 58 are from MJCRUISERS if im not mistaking


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

hno: :tears:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 14 2008, 09:40 PM~12430370
> *that white 61 and black 58 are from MJCRUISERS if im not mistaking
> *


there homies


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 17 2008, 04:39 PM~12458559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 14 2008, 09:40 PM~12430370
> *that white 61 and black 58 are from MJCRUISERS if im not mistaking
> *


Yes. He takes pics of mikes cars and posts them on his site. He just adds more onto the already high prices.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2008, 05:59 PM~12459431
> *Yes. He takes pics of mikes cars and posts them on his site. He just adds more onto the already high prices.
> *


x2 very high priced :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 17 2008, 08:49 PM~12458678
> *there homies
> *


homie who? homie hydraulics? MJCRUSIERS DOOD :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

rusting away somewhere in ohio :angry:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m41/kandychromegsxr/junk%202/post-22079-1126860701.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> insane~!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

just siting for 2 years there


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

quit showin your backyard^^^^^


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

my backyard :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Dec 2 2008, 06:48 PM~12317575
> *THATS A SHAME CAUSE PEOPLE DONT LET GO OF THERE CAR N THEY LET THEM GO TO WASTE FUCKING IDIOTS IF AINT TO FIX OR ENJOY THE MOTHERFUCKER LET SOMEBODY ELSE ENJOY IT THE SHIT PISS ME OFF CAUSE IT HAPPEND TO ME A COUPLE OF TIMES U ASK THEM N THEY SAY NO IM GOING TO FIX IT SOME DAY THEN U GO BACK A COUPLE OF YEARS LATER N THE CAR IS MORE FUCK UP THEN BEFORE BUT THEY STILL WONT LET IT GO FUCKING IDIOTS
> *



Maybe cuz people are trying to low ball them, so they can flip them on Ebay or LIL. Happens all the time. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2008, 11:23 AM~12288052
> *I took those and the last set of pics you posted :0
> *


where is this at Skim, stop holding out


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 23 2008, 10:16 PM~12512955
> *my backyard :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


u ready to come off it yet? :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

i sold this to a friend its in the process of gettin saved


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 23 2008, 10:31 PM~12513125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u still got these two?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 23 2008, 10:33 PM~12513138
> *u still got these two?
> *


No the 62 i cut up and used the quarters on a rag and the 63 my homie is fixing


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

SOMEONE NEEDS TO SAVE THIS ONE $$$$$$


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 23 2008, 10:34 PM~12513153
> *No the 62 i cut up and used the quarters on a rag and the 63 my homie is fixing
> *


you gon have to find me a decent project one to piss my wife off


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 23 2008, 10:35 PM~12513165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a shame and I been looking for a 61 bubble


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 23 2008, 11:46 PM~12513282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

where are these yards at in NC im commin to take a look nxt mo


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 23 2008, 10:52 PM~12513361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where were those pics taken? about a year ago I got a phone call and some one told me this old lady had "a few" old cars in her back yeard she was tryin to get rid of... so I take a trip to her houe, way back in the sticks here in VA. Well when I get there she tells me her husbend had been colleting these cars ever since like 1941 and he stopped in like 70's.. I walked about for like 4 hours looking at all these cars and even went back 2 more days just to look.. I know it was over 500 cars in the woods and they were all complete... just sitting and rotting. It was so sad... it looked like they had been parked and never went back to.


----------



## odogg's orange 64 (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@Dec 25 2008, 03:39 PM~12525565
> *Where were those pics taken? about a year ago I got a phone call and some one told me this old lady had "a few" old cars in her back yeard she was tryin to get rid of... so I take a trip to her houe, way back in the sticks here in VA.  Well when I get there she tells me her husbend had been colleting these cars ever since like 1941 and he stopped in like 70's.. I walked about for like 4 hours looking at all these cars and even went back 2 more days just to look.. I know it was over 500 cars in the woods and they were all complete... just sitting and rotting. It was so sad... it looked like they had been parked and never went back to.
> *


how come nobody tells pepole where there at ,or do the owner's don't no one to know. let me know ????


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Dec 25 2008, 06:42 PM~12526220
> *how come nobody tells pepole where there at ,or do the owner's don't  no one to know. let me know ????
> *


lol, most people atleast in my finds usually the owners dont like to be fucked with and it takes a lot of smooth talking just to get to see these cars so if people start showing up it might blow up the spot for the guys who have finally made it in to take the pics.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 23 2008, 10:58 PM~12513428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN ALL THESE CARS GOING TO WASTE.......*


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 23 2008, 10:58 PM~12513428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP+Dec 22 2008, 11:36 PM~12505025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much shipped?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

CLICK THE LINK ITS A BUNCH OF RANDOM CARS http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...ficial%26sa%3DN


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Anybody know where any old junkyards are in kentucky or southern indiana?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 27 2008, 10:36 AM~12536743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 27 2008, 12:33 PM~12536731
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this car could buy that person a new house.... they should sell it.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 27 2008, 02:36 PM~12536743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take it, I got the remedy for that ass.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 27 2008, 04:10 PM~12537279
> *I'll take it, I got the remedy for that ass.
> *


its for sale http://chevyimpalas.com/


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

WAS THIS CAR FROM NORTH CAROLINA?????


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Dec 27 2008, 10:50 PM~12541279
> *WAS THIS CAR FROM NORTH CAROLINA?????
> 
> 
> ...


yes and its still there


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

what's up colby


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 28 2008, 02:14 AM~12541944
> *what's up colby
> *


bord as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 23 2008, 10:47 PM~12513299
> *
> 
> 
> ...







is the quaters good on this 68


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 28 2008, 03:16 AM~12541961
> *is the quaters good on this 68
> *


There's an old fastback out here, I'll see what year it is next time I'm over by it.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 27 2008, 11:38 PM~12541710
> *yes and its still there
> *


was wondering i bought one a few years back. 
and its been a fuckin nightmare. looked just like that one when i bought it


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 29 2008, 01:05 PM~12551078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 29 2008, 02:04 PM~12551070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where do you find all these good projects at?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 29 2008, 11:05 AM~12551078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 24 2008, 12:35 AM~12513165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


61 1/2


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 28 2008, 04:59 PM~12545650
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's a nice bumper...


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Damn Rob, a grave yard of Impalas.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

dont drink and drive....


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

you can get some nice 1/4 panels. :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

desert valley auto parts homie...here in north phoenix they have tons of impalas and all other cars....this yard is where i found my 68


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

i hope that's not your's that is banged up :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

its been a lil bit since i went there but they have alot of shit...i know alot of gente from sur califas hit up this spot for og parts...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 30 2008, 12:45 PM~12560958
> *its been a lil bit since i went there but they have alot of shit...i know alot of gente from sur califas hit up this spot for og parts...
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 30 2008, 12:43 PM~12560952
> *desert valley auto parts homie...here in north phoenix they have tons of impalas and all other cars....this yard is where i found my 68
> *


......HOW MUCH ?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

i picked uped my 68 there back in 98 for $1600 engine ran but tranny was out...complete car.....my 68 is my first car....still have it....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 31 2008, 09:06 PM~12573850
> *
> 
> 
> ...



1 piece bumper


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2008, 11:32 PM~12574033
> *1 piece bumper
> *


it has a one piece on the front too, $2500 it can be yours :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 31 2008, 01:33 AM~12563076
> *i picked uped my 68 there back in 98 for $1600 engine ran but tranny was out...complete car.....my 68 is my first car....still have it....
> *


Got a picture of it? Always nice to see cars that have been saved.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 31 2008, 09:37 PM~12574056
> *it has a one piece on the front too, $2500 it can be yours :biggrin:
> *


hell thats not bad. looks pretty solid


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## drgndawagn (Sep 10, 2007)

that 61 i think dont look that bad


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

DATS SAD :tears:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drgndawagn_@Jan 3 2009, 09:50 PM~12598162
> *that 61 i think dont look that bad
> *


Good for parts. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Poor cars


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 31 2008, 07:06 PM~12573850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks solid


----------



## aguacatio (Jan 2, 2009)

this topic made me cry


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 5 2009, 09:45 PM~12616675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 5 2009, 09:45 PM~12616675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

i hate seeing this one sit like this every day


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:0  They got enough cash for that nice deck. Too bad they won;t invest in the ride.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Jan 9 2009, 03:17 PM~12654656
> *:0    They got enough cash for that nice deck.  Too bad they won;t invest in the ride.
> *


true or sale it


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 5 2009, 07:45 PM~12616675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

I see a 65 Impala SS Sitting in a junk yard covered in snow. The poor fucker got its dash and steering colum ripped out and left for dead. I was talking with the guys and they said they wernt going to crush it, I was happy. I hope someone saves it


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Pics???? :uh:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...ficial%26sa%3DN


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 10 2009, 03:52 PM~12662789
> *http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...ficial%26sa%3DN
> *


just read its out here by me :biggrin: 2.5 hours AWAY


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Heres one I found last year real close to where I live 
it wasnt too bad


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

we were tryin to catch a little fucker that jacked a tow truck from us the other day and found this one rottin in the hood


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jan 11 2009, 11:54 PM~12676277
> *we were tryin to catch a little fucker that jacked a tow truck from us the other day and found this one rottin in the hood
> 
> 
> ...


the tow truck that you guys drove to Cali? :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 10 2009, 03:19 PM~12663315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 10 2009, 12:10 PM~12662909
> *Heres one I found last year real close to where I live
> it wasnt too bad
> 
> ...


Buildable. :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 14 2009, 04:55 PM~12704880
> *Buildable.  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH !!! IF MY P.O.S IS , WHY NOT THIS MOFO... :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 16 2009, 09:34 PM~12728930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 16 2009, 08:34 PM~12728930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 16 2009, 10:34 PM~12728938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 nice 64


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

this dude THE RAG TOP MAN has every convertible chevy 39-75 seriously! in a museum WOW!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 10 2009, 03:10 PM~12662909
> *Heres one I found last year real close to where I live
> it wasnt too bad
> 
> ...


LOOKS VERY SAVABLE


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 3 2009, 03:54 PM~12886907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Not rotting, but awesome. :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 2 2009, 09:02 PM~12888008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ya my bad! but damn these cars are new! brand new!


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 16 2009, 11:33 PM~12728913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUT KNOW MATTER HOW SHITTY THEY ARE OR HOW LONG HEY HAVE BEEN SITTING, THEY NEVER WANT TO SELL THEM.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 2 2009, 09:54 PM~12886907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

See this one everyday on the way to work, floors look like the flintstones car :uh: 








Not an Impala (  ), but this one's been moved since the pic was taken, from what I heard, word is he's finally doing something with it (hopefully) :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 2 2009, 10:02 PM~12888008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 CHEVY HEAVEN


----------



## Kevsclassics64 (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 2 2009, 09:02 PM~12888008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE IS THIS CHEVY HEAVEN?


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 2 2009, 09:02 PM~12888008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY GARAGE! I WISH! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 28 2008, 02:38 AM~12541710
> *yes and its still there
> *


Where and how much? I need that donor car. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Feb 2 2009, 10:10 PM~12889988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They look cold.


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 2 2009, 09:26 PM~12888484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is killing me


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 3 2009, 09:06 PM~12897344
> *this is killing me
> *


x10 its like child abuse


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 2 2009, 07:54 PM~12886907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn somebodys got some arab money :biggrin:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 2 2009, 08:54 PM~12886907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Feb 13 2008, 06:35 PM~9936378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Some of my projects


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Feb 7 2009, 09:22 PM~12938682
> *Some of my projects
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to know that they will be built. :biggrin:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 2 2009, 09:26 PM~12888484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A nice ride going to waste, :uh:  :dunno:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 5 2009, 08:45 PM~12616675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Feb 8 2009, 12:16 AM~12939589
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *


I would be mad at the person with that too! 

he's proble a loser and has a bunch of other half dead verts!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 10 2009, 01:02 AM~12958520
> *I would be mad at the person with that too!
> 
> he's proble a loser and has a bunch of other half dead verts!
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 2 2009, 09:02 PM~12888008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey man where did you get these pics of my garage?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

i never thought this topic would last this long, at least i hoped not  :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 24 2008, 01:58 AM~12513428
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats the deal on this??????? lookin for some 65 rag parts


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 10 2009, 02:58 PM~12964682
> *hey man where did you get these pics of my garage?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hdo/pts/1042444636.html


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Is that white 63 for sale???

ask homie before it rots away just there...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530_@Feb 21 2009, 03:03 AM~13067262
> *Is that white 63 for sale???
> 
> ask homie before it rots away just there...
> *


Looks like it can be restored.......


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

I stopped by the spot that i posted up 3-4 yrs ago,and took some more pics...everything is for sale, i can give u directions and phone number of the guy who owns all of it..


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Feb 20 2009, 11:36 PM~13066648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

im pissed..i didnt realize this car had a grill guard until i was uploading these pics :angry: i coulda got it :angry:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Feb 22 2009, 07:07 AM~13073098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Feb 21 2009, 10:07 PM~13073098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any rust in the floors :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## ttopstouchless (Mar 16, 2005)

all them nice projects rusting to the ground.....gawww.....


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 28 2009, 07:53 AM~13136930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 28 2009, 08:53 AM~13136930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :tears: :tears:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 21 2009, 06:40 PM~13071171
> *I stopped by the spot that i posted up 3-4 yrs ago,and took some more pics...everything is for sale, i can give u directions and phone number of the guy who owns all of it..
> 
> 
> ...


You have the phone# of this guy pls pm me with the # thanks :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

some more i just picked up :biggrin: 
































58 brookwood wagon with levelair , power brakes , padded dash :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 2 2009, 09:02 PM~12888008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: This is gods gift to any rider, or lucky lotto winner


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 7 2009, 07:14 PM~13211848
> *some more i just picked up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 nice brookwood


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 7 2009, 06:14 PM~13211848
> *some more i just picked up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


can we see a pic of the padded dash? I don't think I've seen one on a 58. Seen them on 59s and up.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 7 2009, 09:14 PM~13211848
> *some more i just picked up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 8 2009, 10:51 AM~13216123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 9 2009, 08:12 AM~13216603
> *:0  :0
> *


X2


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Some pics of a guys place some friends and I checked out today.

All for sale to :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

59 Rag anyone?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Factory A/C air ride and tri power 57 Eldorado...No pics of the car but super fucking solid for 15 grand :0


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

How about I think 60 Caddy Hearse.








60 Buick


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Another 59 rag :0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Anyone know if this a dealer or after market A/C in this 59?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

damn skim could save them 59 drops :0


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 8 2009, 04:12 PM~13217991
> *damn skim could save them 59 drops  :0
> *



MOUAHHAHAHHHAH! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 8 2009, 04:12 PM~13217991
> *damn skim could save them 59 drops  :0
> *


Yup :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Mar 8 2009, 07:12 PM~13217991
> *damn skim could save them 59 drops  :0
> *


or he'd leave the rag sittin and work on a damn wagon.... :angry:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 10 2009, 09:09 AM~13234755
> *or he'd leave the rag sittin and work on a damn wagon.... :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

"HELL BENT 59"?


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

face


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Bump


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Big Dense (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

quote=brn2ridelo,Feb 21 2009, 01:36 AM~13066648]
















[/quote]


that hot ass chuckawalla heat keepin that bitch in good dry condition.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I may go pick these up really really soon.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Oct 20 2004, 08:54 PM~2316034
> *Tryng to save this one :0
> *


Hey Illegal,
What ever happened to that 64 Vert you were going after?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

64 SS I found in a field a couple years back for 1500 bucks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

Skim,
Whats the story on any of those 64 rags now?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2009, 08:29 AM~13351165
> *64 SS I found in a field a couple years back for 1500 bucks
> 
> 
> ...


I live on the wrong side of the world...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2009, 01:35 AM~13351204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit I was looking at all the bugs then I clued in that the wagon is a two door 

What would the model be?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 22 2009, 02:13 AM~13351441
> *Shit I was looking at all the bugs then I clued in that the wagon is a two door
> 
> What would the model be?
> *


59 brookwood


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2009, 12:35 AM~13351204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow hard to belive i used to own one of these


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

58 wagon guy wants $300 for it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer_@Mar 22 2009, 01:38 AM~13351230
> *Skim,
> Whats the story on any of those 64 rags now?
> *


the red one Im going to get real soon, the white one I pieced together and tried selling it on here for $4500 no luck so I sold it to a guy in phoenix for 5500. It was solid as hell too. Heres what it looked like after I cleaned it up.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

skim how do you come across all these impalas and what do you do with them? :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I find them from word of mouth, asking people when I go way out to get something they will tell me if there are any more. The field where the white 64 rag was, that guy had atleast 10 other 2 door hardtops from 60-64 and he wanted 1000 each and they were complete. My stupid ass lagged on them and I heard they got crushed after the guys wife divorced him and wanted half of all his property.
usually if I just flip them.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

donor cars I bought for parts


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2009, 09:45 AM~13352605
> *I find them from word of mouth, asking people when I go way out to get something they will tell me if there are any more. The field where the white 64 rag was, that guy had atleast 10 other 2 door hardtops from 60-64 and he wanted 1000 each and they were complete. My stupid ass lagged on them and I heard they got crushed after the guys wife divorced him and wanted half of all his property.
> usually if I just flip them.
> *


How can people still be crushing those cars!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

found both of these for $800 a while back. The 59 2 door is in cali now getting done up.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Woow, sucks bout those other hardtops. I wanna save some cars to


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Mar 22 2009, 10:50 AM~13352633
> *How can people still be crushing those cars!
> *


they are dumb, some do it out of spite and only get scrap fee. I know a guy who saw a 64 rag about to get crushed. They wouldnt let him take anything off so he traded them a piece of shit old truck to crush instead and they did it because the truck weighed more.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2009, 09:48 AM~13352621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the same car all cut up in a pic above it?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 22 2009, 10:55 AM~13352660
> *Is this the same car all cut up in a pic above it?
> *


yes, 4 door to help put my other 61 rag back together but not the conversion way. Im using the whole bottom to fix my other convertible. I also used the clip, bumpers etc so it went to good use.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2009, 10:05 AM~13352729
> *yes, 4 door to help put my other 61 rag back together but not the conversion way. Im using the whole bottom to fix my other convertible. I also used the clip, bumpers etc so it went to good use.
> *


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2009, 11:21 PM~13334163
> *I may go pick these up really really soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

just looked at these :angry: 

http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/pittmeadowsfind028.jpg[/img]]2

http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/pittmeadowsfind030.jpg[/img]]1

:yessad: ita another 59 droptop
http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/pittmeadowsfind006.jpg[/img]]3

http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/pittmeadowsfind005.jpg[/img]]4


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2009, 11:45 AM~13352605
> *My stupid ass lagged on them and I heard they got crushed after the guys wife divorced him and wanted half of all his property.
> usually if I just flip them.
> *



:tears:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2009, 11:30 AM~13352554
> *the red one Im going to get real soon, the white one I pieced together and tried selling it on here for $4500 no luck so I sold it to a guy in phoenix for 5500. It was solid as hell too. Heres what it looked like after I cleaned it up.
> 
> *



sell me that 64 skim :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 22 2009, 04:13 PM~13354791
> *sell me that 64 skim  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

I just got that 64 SS in and its complete. I just sold the SS console on ebay tonight so if u need some parts come by the pad


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

Keep us posted on the red 64 Skim.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 24 2009, 08:52 PM~13378611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you get a new lot


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 24 2009, 07:14 PM~13378897
> *did you get a new lot
> *


yea we moved in to a new shop building in jan. its alot bigger building and newer and works out alot better for us for the bike shop. and the storage lot is bigger so i can stash more cars,thats not even all of it lol


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 24 2009, 09:16 PM~13378921
> *yea we moved in to a new shop building in jan. its alot bigger building and newer and works out alot better for us for the bike shop. and the storage lot is bigger so i can stash more cars,thats not even all of it lol
> *


  



we found this one in downtown louisville yesterday 62 wagon


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2009, 12:01 AM~13358379
> *:0
> 
> I just got that 64 SS in and its complete. I just sold the SS console on ebay tonight so if u need some parts come by the pad
> *



 PM me your #.


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

I live in the wrong place.......I'd be lucky to find a non rusted bigbody or G-body.

Some nice finds in here. I wish i could find some of these


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTime77_@Mar 26 2009, 05:11 PM~13399717
> *I live in the wrong place.......I'd be lucky to find a non rusted  bigbody or G-body.
> 
> Some nice finds in here. I wish i could find some of these
> *


i find g bodys cheap over here, but impalas thats a different story


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 25 2009, 06:41 PM~13389670
> *
> we found this one in downtown louisville yesterday 62 wagon
> 
> ...


that wagon has been ther for years.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Mar 29 2009, 04:02 PM~13424339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need that fender


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 30 2009, 07:36 AM~13428917
> *i need that fender
> *


Sorry homie...This scrapyard is in Sweden.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Mar 30 2009, 04:51 AM~13429404
> *Sorry homie...This scrapyard is in Sweden.
> *


i dont need it that bad :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 30 2009, 04:52 PM~13430795
> *i dont need it that bad :biggrin:
> *


Hehe! I figured :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Mar 29 2009, 03:01 PM~13424333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with the red 59 in the back


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Mar 30 2009, 02:53 PM~13433536
> *whats up with the red 59 in the back
> *


2


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

quote=Skim,Mar 22 2009, 09:18 AM~13352500
58 wagon guy wants $300 for it









[/quote]
Did you get it????? Still there????? Where?????


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Mar 30 2009, 09:53 PM~13433536
> *whats up with the red 59 in the back
> *


I have no idea...Theese pics are from an old scrapyard located in southern Sweden. 
They got a long list of all cars they got and there is no 59 on that list, so i guess that the pics are really old and not up to date. They do however got two 60-Impalas on the list but no pics... :0 

I will try to make my way down there in 2 weeks to look for a frame and som misc stuff...



Anyway, heres some more:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

68 vert


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

I went down to check this scrapyard out, 5 hour drive one way...But i got some stuff back with me so it was worth the drive. :biggrin: 
-59 Bel air. Left rear end smashed








-61 Impala. Hell Bents Swedish cousin...?








Not an Impala, but it looked cool.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/1082443723.html


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

THIS THREAD IS SO BITTER SWEET  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## STKNIMPALA (Apr 5, 2009)

SO SAD :tears: :tears:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 12 2009, 10:01 PM~13556919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Apr 13 2009, 03:20 AM~13559053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some one need that top for there impala im sure it looks nice


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 14 2009, 03:02 AM~13565743
> *some one  need that  top for there impala im sure it looks nice
> *


I checked it out and it was nice...Chromed too.


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

:0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 13 2009, 07:02 PM~13565743
> *some one  need that  top for there impala im sure it looks nice
> *


impala racks are shorter then caddys. wheres that at tho? forsale? i might could use something from it!  :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 14 2009, 07:40 AM~13569447
> *impala racks are shorter then caddys. wheres that at tho? forsale? i might could use something from it!   :biggrin:
> *


Oh its overseas in Sweden...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

That caddy had a Texas inspection sticker that expired in '06 so it hasn't been down too long.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Mar 24 2009, 07:16 PM~13378921
> *yea we moved in to a new shop building in jan. its alot bigger building and newer and works out alot better for us for the bike shop. and the storage lot is bigger so i can stash more cars,thats not even all of it lol
> *


We probably will be back to get them too


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 14 2009, 06:48 PM~13572581
> *That caddy had a Texas inspection sticker that expired in '06 so it hasn't been down too long.
> *


Youre right, and the Swedish license plate starts with an "X" wich means that its been imported recently. 
Wonder what happened to it...? :dunno:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

sad


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

sad so sad :tears: :tears:


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

i just saved these 65 rag from the scrap metal























































and we also saved these other two 63 ss 64 ss


----------



## LILTIM83 (Dec 19, 2008)

:tears:


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Apr 12 2009, 01:44 AM~13551591
> *I went down to check this scrapyard out, 5 hour drive one way...But i got some stuff back with me so it was worth the drive.  :biggrin:
> -59 Bel air. Left rear end smashed
> 
> ...


how did all those get over there? did the used to sell impalas in europe or were they imported?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

quote=WickedWizzard,Apr 13 2009, 04:20 AM~13559053]









[/quote]
texas plates. i need that back seat and i wouldnt mind having that top assembly


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

is any of that for sale................................


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 31 2009, 03:52 AM~14049023
> *how did all those get over there? did the used to sell impalas in europe or were they imported?
> *


Most of them are imported, but they sold Impalas in Sweden back in the 60´s by special dealers (They where also imported here but brand new from the US). 

Sweden was one of the few neutral countries in WW2, so when the war ended we had alot of money that we didnt had to spend during and after the war. So alot of people bought new American cars, especially in the 50´s and 60´s. Some has been preserved and some hasnt, we have cold winters and most people rolled all year around and we all know what rust does to theese classics...

This laid ground to the American car culture in Sweden, we have most classic american cars/citizen right after the US. 
We got lots of firms strictly dealin with parts for american cars, both new and old. 
I think we got about 4-5 Swedish mags focusing on classic american cars.
And we got lots of shows in the summertime (unfortunatly lowriding isnt that big, but people know what a lowrider is and most respect it for what it is).


Infact we got one of the biggest classic american carshows in the world: http://www.bigmeet.com/


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@May 31 2009, 05:52 AM~14051556
> *Most of them are imported, but they sold Impalas in Sweden back in the 60´s by special dealers (They where also imported here but brand new from the US).
> 
> Sweden was one of the few neutral countries in WW2, so when the war ended we had alot of money that we didnt had to spend during and after the war. So alot of people bought new American cars, especially in the 50´s and 60´s. Some has been preserved and some hasnt, we have cold winters and most people rolled all year around and we all know what rust does to theese classics...
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> quote=WickedWizzard,Apr 13 2009, 04:20 AM~13559053]


texas plates. i need that back seat and i wouldnt mind having that top assembly
[/quote]
you know the top is longer and only the top part of the back seat will work. bottems of rear seats are wider from what i understand


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 2 2009, 01:18 PM~14072342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 2 2009, 07:33 PM~14076541
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


no worries its been rescued


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

a 58 that my boy ken scooped the other day


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

56 2 door post in the same place as 56 vert solid and has front clip $2500


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

very solid 57 belair hardtop as the same place for $5k has all the parts


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

65 at my place someone save it


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

some cars i have came across local.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

some more


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

more


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

more


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

and more


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

and more


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 2 2009, 08:34 PM~14077449
> *no worries its been rescued
> 
> 
> ...


if thats the same car :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 2 2009, 09:23 PM~14078000
> *if thats the same car  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...t%3D18%26um%3D1


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 2 2009, 08:52 PM~14077634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sold?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 3 2009, 03:22 AM~14080172
> *sold?
> *


yea a while ago


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 3 2009, 03:22 AM~14080171
> *http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...t%3D18%26um%3D1
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 3 2009, 03:22 AM~14080171
> *http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...t%3D18%26um%3D1
> *


bet they wouldnt restore my 58 for 25k labor lol


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

i find this 65 here in mexicali


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 2 2009, 10:38 PM~14077501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Yard Andrew


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 2 2009, 10:34 PM~14077449
> *no worries its been rescued
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 2 2009, 08:34 PM~14077449
> *no worries its been rescued
> 
> 
> ...


NICE STRAPS :biggrin:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

:tears: :dunno: :guns:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Where can I find a yard with them old chevrolet and cadillac in Orange County, CA and L.A? Anybody know?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

here`s a couple from Ontario Canada


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

some more


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

and more


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

quote=kandychromegsxr,Jun 2 2009, 08:39 PM~14077525








[/quote]
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 2 2009, 10:37 PM~14077493
> *65 at my place someone save it
> 
> 
> ...


oart it out


----------



## lowriter (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 2 2009, 11:48 PM~14077617
> *and more
> 
> 
> ...



ahh good ol RICHARDS CLASSIC CARS, ashboro nc
richardsclassiccars.com 

please save one before this nutty muther fucker crushes them all like he said he would if no one bought the yard for 1.something million


----------



## TRAFFIC63 (Feb 4, 2008)

:0 :0 tell u about those scrap yards :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> quote=kandychromegsxr,Jun 2 2009, 08:39 PM~14077525


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:
[/quote]


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriter_@Jun 28 2009, 04:56 PM~14322328
> *ahh good ol RICHARDS CLASSIC CARS, ashboro nc
> richardsclassiccars.com
> 
> ...


only the first two was from richards. he dont have anything good anymore. what he did have that was decent i bought along time ago


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

saved. picking it up tonite.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 3 2009, 06:52 PM~14087379
> *i find this 65 here in mexicali
> 
> 
> ...


hno: LOOKS LIKE A BUTCHER SHOP ,WITH THE MEAT HANGING FROM HOOKS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 30 2009, 02:31 PM~14341403
> *saved. picking it up tonite.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 30 2009, 12:31 PM~14341403
> *saved. picking it up tonite.
> 
> 
> ...


  good to hear!


----------



## lowriter (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 30 2009, 12:24 AM~14335480
> *only the first two was from richards. he dont have anything good anymore. what he did have that was decent i bought along time ago
> *



haha oh word, damn thats a shame he doesnt have anything, he had a field of dreams there back 4 years ago...


----------



## LILTIM83 (Dec 19, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Here is mine,finally bringing her home after 8 years of neglect :biggrin:


----------



## YOGI1964 (Jul 8, 2009)

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


 
[/quote]

PEOPLE THAT DO THIS SHOULD BE SHOT :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 21 2009, 06:54 PM~14543949
> *Here is mine,finally bringing her home after 8 years of neglect :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriter_@Jul 7 2009, 11:35 PM~14407600
> *haha oh word, damn thats a shame he doesnt have anything, he had a field of dreams there back 4 years ago...
> *


says on his site hes closing down and crushing everything, if your refering to richards on ashboro..


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 21 2009, 10:54 PM~14543949
> *Here is mine,finally bringing her home after 8 years of neglect :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Jul 22 2009, 08:24 PM~14550326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sad to see, even though its a 4-door...
Stupid ass Swedes. :angry:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 23 2009, 12:49 PM~14561118
> *nice
> *


Thanks man shes rough as hell i also got a fully loaded 63 lac. I am losing my storage so the impala is coming to my house so i can finalley start some work on it and my poor caddy well right now she dont have a home


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chivo6four_@Jul 22 2009, 12:42 AM~14546682
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

this topic is breaking my heart


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

where these pics from


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

why was it put up on a stand like that?


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 26 2009, 08:49 PM~14587685
> *why was it put up on a stand like that?
> 
> 
> ...


i was looking at the rear end :cheesy:


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 26 2009, 07:45 PM~14587224
> *where these pics from
> *


cars were in my local junkyard, someone told me about them :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 28 2009, 08:01 AM~14603116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

been in the same spot for YEARS!!!!





































the 63 is for sale by og owner... dude wants 20Gs....... yea thats y its still there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Aug 10 2009, 10:01 PM~14730452
> *been in the same spot for YEARS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 28 2009, 10:01 AM~14603116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 28 2009, 08:01 AM~14603116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I WANT ONE  :tears:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

damn someone should hook me up with one of these :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Aug 16 2009, 12:29 AM~14781662
> *damn someone should hook me up with one of these :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Aug 10 2009, 08:01 PM~14730452
> *been in the same spot for YEARS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


It has 20K OG miles on it if that old man had parked that car in a garage it would have been worth 20Gs.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 16 2009, 12:12 PM~14784272
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit that thing is fucked up!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 28 2009, 08:02 AM~14603119
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is that Relapse?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 03:53 PM~14830699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

'65ss I found at the wreckers, not much usefull on it anymore


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 17 2009, 07:12 AM~14784272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!!
she's seen some better days 
:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 20 2009, 04:37 PM~14831225
> *Is that Relapse?
> *


no, just some random pic i found


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 22 2009, 10:19 PM~14850835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 28 2008, 06:53 PM~12282881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this car. I want it bad. Do you have pics of the front or any other part of the car? Bring me that and you can take my 69 Impala


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Sep 8 2009, 06:49 PM~15019377
> *Where is this car. I want it bad. Do you have pics of the front or any other part of the car? Bring me that and you can take my 69 Impala
> *


its in a old closed down junk yard in burlington nc (and i would never want a 69 impala :biggrin: )


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I ALMOST BAWT THIS ONE


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

ALMOST BAWT THIS ONE TOO


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

MISSED THIS ONE BY A FEW BUCKS


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Sitting in my yard....

Someone make me an offer......lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Land of 59's


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

couple 60 verts


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2009, 09:26 PM~15044935
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0   Were are these cars located???


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Aug 22 2009, 02:28 PM~14847880
> *'65ss I found at the wreckers, not much usefull on it anymore
> 
> 
> ...


mmmm that deck lid is useful, hard to find one for a 2dr hrdtp for some reason


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

wish i could find me a 61... :nosad:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 2 2009, 10:52 PM~14077634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 11 2009, 07:18 PM~15055954
> *hno:
> *


scary aint it lol


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 11 2009, 04:24 AM~15044917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This was the guy that collected 59´s right?
Do you know if any of them was for sale?


----------



## LILTIM83 (Dec 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Sep 11 2009, 08:12 PM~15055325
> *mmmm that deck lid is useful, hard to find one for a 2dr hrdtp for some reason
> *


I was thinking of picking up the couple pieces that were still good, if they're not asking too much for em


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2009, 08:26 PM~15044935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Aug 22 2009, 08:18 PM~14850830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 04:14 PM~15142999
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:angry:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

quote=Loco 61,Sep 21 2009, 02:14 PM~15142999]








[/quote]
:tears: x58


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

a rotten 62 vert that i got today


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 03:14 PM~15142999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAD  :tears:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

jus rotting away n my backyard


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 24 2009, 03:15 PM~15176709
> *a rotten 62 vert that i got today
> 
> 
> ...


is it saveable?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: man this is painful to see these pics..


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 28 2009, 08:01 AM~14603116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 2 2009, 07:54 PM~12886907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man wish I had all those rides that would be nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

took these the other day


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i would love to hook up this 68 wood grain wagon


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

MAN SOME OF THESE ARE PAINFUL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

vert racks


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 24 2009, 06:15 PM~15178272
> *is it saveable?
> *


maybe with a good 4 door,


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> wish i could find me a 61... :nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 26 2009, 07:05 PM~15195118
> *took these the other day
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears: why?????...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> > wish i could find me a 61... :nosad:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 26 2009, 07:06 PM~15195127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam right thru the moldings


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

damn skim those were horrible.. what you get :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 26 2009, 11:52 PM~15196843
> *damn skim those were horrible.. what you get  :cheesy:
> *


nothin. John with the 60 nomad wagon picked up a bench seat for the Green Mile LS-1 Wagon


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 26 2009, 11:51 PM~15196841
> *dam right thru the moldings
> *


I know huh :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i hope that guy was all those cut up parts to fix up a good car


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 26 2009, 10:58 PM~15196888
> *i hope that guy was all those cut up parts to fix up a good car
> *


prolly did it jus for kicks


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 26 2009, 07:06 PM~15195127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MJ cruisers?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 26 2009, 07:08 PM~15195142
> *i would love to hook up this 68 wood grain wagon
> 
> 
> ...


damn those kingswoods go for alote of money :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 27 2009, 10:49 AM~15198595
> *damn those kingswoods go for alote of money  :0
> *


im gonna try to get it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 Two 61s One 62 Rags


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yeppers!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

are any of these cars here for sale?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 3 2009, 02:06 AM~15255353
> *yeppers!
> *


you score another for the skimmer?


----------



## MR. SIXTY (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 2 2009, 12:59 AM~15246679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2009, 11:58 PM~15246664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


definition of rusty. what you gonna do wit em skim


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 3 2009, 05:03 PM~15258510
> *definition of rusty. what you gonna do wit em skim
> *


ain't shit for this man.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 3 2009, 02:03 PM~15258510
> *definition of rusty. what you gonna do wit em skim
> *


there on ebay


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 3 2009, 08:13 PM~15260003
> *there on ebay
> *


x2 not mine


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 3 2009, 10:13 PM~15260003
> *there on ebay
> *


post the link.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 4 2009, 07:57 AM~15262748
> *post the link.
> *


i saw last night,,,,they want 4500 buy it now


----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 4 2009, 07:57 AM~15262748
> *post the link.
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

WHAT DO YOU NEED? im cutting it up


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 5 2009, 08:31 PM~15275774
> *WHAT DO YOU NEED? im cutting it up
> 
> 
> ...


the whole thing.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 5 2009, 04:31 PM~15275774
> *WHAT DO YOU NEED? im cutting it up
> 
> 
> ...


Someone building a 62 bubble top huh LOL


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 5 2009, 08:15 PM~15277520
> *Someone building a 62 bubble top huh LOL
> *


and looks like they cut up a nice car lol. should have pick something worse. i got the stuff yo make that one a vert :biggrin:


----------



## rollin 70's (Dec 8, 2007)

THIS SHITS WORSE THAN THE MURDER & GORE FEST :angry:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

bump


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 5 2009, 08:15 PM~15277520
> *Someone building a 62 bubble top huh LOL
> *


thats what i was told :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 5 2009, 07:31 PM~15275774
> *WHAT DO YOU NEED? im cutting it up
> 
> 
> ...


Car In The Backyard Needs Some Air... :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Oct 3 2009, 06:50 PM~15260213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :tears: :tears:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Oct 6 2009, 09:08 AM~15281352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont look like they got everything they needed


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 5 2009, 06:31 PM~15275774
> *WHAT DO YOU NEED? im cutting it up
> 
> 
> ...


I need the long quarter mouldings (not the beat up one) and corner wrap arounds. why they cut that up, it looked saveable


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Picked up these two 64's yesterday. The 2 door biscayne was too clean to part out so Im selling it to another guy whose gonna build it and put it back on the road as a lowrod. When the guy delivered it, I didnt have the heart to part it out. So I bought this other 4 door for parts also.
































































biscayne. I decided not to part it out because its sweet


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

Came up nasty


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 10 2009, 06:26 PM~15041601
> *I ALMOST BAWT THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 7 2009, 10:39 PM~15299440
> *Picked up these two 64's yesterday. The 2 door biscayne was too clean to part out so Im selling it to another guy whose gonna build it and put it back on the road as a lowrod. When the guy delivered it, I didnt have the heart to part it out. So I bought this other 4 door for parts also.
> 
> 
> ...


please take my fenders off the internet lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 8 2009, 12:00 AM~15299595
> *please take my fenders off the internet lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> > :0


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Oct 8 2009, 03:39 AM~15300422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> > > :0
> >
> >
> > :tears: :angel:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

did you notice its an OG Levelair convert?

 



> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Oct 9 2009, 10:25 AM~15311775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 7 2009, 10:39 PM~15299440
> *Picked up these two 64's yesterday. The 2 door biscayne was too clean to part out so Im selling it to another guy whose gonna build it and put it back on the road as a lowrod. When the guy delivered it, I didnt have the heart to part it out. So I bought this other 4 door for parts also.
> 
> 
> ...


How much you want for the lower drivers quater?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Oct 9 2009, 01:35 PM~15311847
> *did you notice its an OG Levelair convert?
> 
> 
> *


trunk script


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

nope..............drivers side shock tower 

 



> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Oct 9 2009, 12:32 PM~15312672
> *trunk script
> *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Oct 9 2009, 10:25 AM~15311775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Oct 9 2009, 04:19 PM~15313023
> *nope..............drivers side shock tower
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

this blue is a belair ,but wth









theres two front clips in the back also


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Oct 9 2009, 10:25 AM~15311775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: this should be a dam crime


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

im gonna go throw up now


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 15 2009, 01:24 AM~15362833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Oct 9 2009, 10:25 AM~15311775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A little bondo should fix that right up! :biggrin: 

Sad sight to see!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

i knw its a 4 door n yes its mine im still working on it its gonna b the sickest 4 door u ever seen when im done wit it


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

Some of those last cars dont look to rotten to me! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SIX1RAG Found The JackPot.... Alot Good Chit There...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 22 2009, 03:41 PM~15436897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2009, 04:17 PM~15437273
> *SIX1RAG Found The JackPot....  Alot Good Chit There...
> *


Wish I knew where it was at, I found them pics on google


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 22 2009, 07:35 PM~15438070
> *Wish I knew where it was at, I found them pics on google
> *


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 22 2009, 08:35 PM~15438070
> *Wish I knew where it was at, I found them pics on google
> *


it should be a crime hoarding impalas with no intentions of doing anything with them but letting them rot.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll add mine, haven't done shit on it. Previous owner put masking tape over all the chrome and stainless and put bondo everywhere and filled a few floor braces with spray foam insulation.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 22 2009, 10:26 PM~15439844
> *I'll add mine, haven't done shit on it. Previous owner put masking tape over all the chrome and stainless and put bondo everywhere and filled a few floor braces with spray foam insulation.
> 
> *


 :loco:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 26 2009, 08:05 PM~15195118
> *took these the other day
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE IS THIS AT? MJS? :dunno:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 23 2009, 12:14 AM~15440434
> *:loco:
> *


the masking tape is a bitch to get off but most of my trim is good when I get it off. A lot of the bondo doesn't make sense he put it on thick as fuck and when I started sandblasting it falls off and there is nothing under it. In a couple of spots he ground off trim clips and bondo went over top of them. The grey primer is over OG paint too...I would've been better off if he didn't touch it.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Oct 23 2009, 10:22 AM~15444147
> *the masking tape is a bitch to get off but most of my trim is good when I get it off. A lot of the bondo doesn't make sense he put it on thick as fuck and when I started sandblasting it falls off and there is nothing under it. In a couple of spots he ground off trim clips and bondo went over top of them. The grey primer is over OG paint too...I would've been better off if he didn't touch it.
> *


I Used Some Thinner And A Scotch Pad To Get Tape Off That The Painter Left On Some Of My Trim... Than I Buffed It Out Looked Good As New...


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 15 2009, 06:15 PM~15362782
> *:angry:  this should be a dam crime
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Pirate85 (Apr 19, 2008)

In Europe, in France, not to far from me, 65 bel air wagon 6cyl 3 speed manual 2500€


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pirate85_@Oct 26 2009, 04:30 AM~15466758
> *In Europe, in  France, not to far from me, 65 bel air wagon 6cyl  3 speed manual 2500€
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pirate85_@Oct 26 2009, 04:30 AM~15466758
> *In Europe, in  France, not to far from me, 65 bel air wagon 6cyl  3 speed manual 2500€
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: thats going to be my next car hopefully


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

some cars i seen at a auction yesterday and today.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

and i bought these from the auction today. was going to buy more but some shit went high and i didnt have alot of extra cash


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

1961 SS ??


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

wussup with the blck 61? why didnt u buy that too


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn i need parts on that 60 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG+Oct 31 2009, 12:25 PM~15522727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was taping the autioner on the back to up the bid but it said sold to quick to someone else


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 26 2009, 06:05 PM~15195118
> *took these the other day
> 
> 
> ...


Level air car


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 31 2009, 03:44 PM~15523873
> *damn i need parts on that 60 :0
> *


i think ryan aka c h e v r o l e t i m p a l a s on here bought it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HOOK ME UP ON TRIMMING FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Oct 31 2009, 05:41 PM~15524555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea ryan got it. he said he was going to part it. it was pretty ruff but had alot of good parts and peices too


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 31 2009, 02:14 PM~15522677
> *some cars i seen at a auction yesterday and today.
> 
> 
> ...


I will only take the bubble tops 61 Impala best year for impala. :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Oct 9 2009, 11:25 AM~15311775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE JUST GOT $4000 FOR THIS. AND HE KEPT THE TAGS.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Nov 1 2009, 04:42 PM~15530057
> *DUDE JUST GOT $4000 FOR THIS. AND HE KEPT THE TAGS.
> *


lol well i got some tags for em


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Oct 9 2009, 10:25 AM~15311775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: What a waste :angry: :twak:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 31 2009, 08:41 PM~15524555
> *i think ryan aka c h e v r o l e t i m p a l a s on here bought it
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav+Oct 31 2009, 05:15 PM~15524013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that shit looks like hesperia


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 31 2009, 08:14 PM~15525096
> *yea ryan got it. he said he was going to part it. it was pretty ruff but had alot of good parts and peices too
> *


ryan I need the lomg mouldings for the quarter panels


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i need all the top trim around the windows and side


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 5 2009, 07:19 PM~15576075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sweet hood!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 3 2009, 06:28 PM~15551916
> *i need all the top trim around the windows and side
> *


what year you need and what body style , there is 3 of us on here that im sure we have everything you need 

thats me the GRINCH , CHEVROLETIMPALAS , and KANDYCHROMEgsxr , im sure we all 3 have it and for damn near any year 58-64 , i think ryan is starting to get newer than 64 but me and andrew is 58-64


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Well then one of you guys find me some 58 Pitchforks then PLEASE


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 8 2009, 02:19 PM~15599158
> *what year you need and what body style , there is 3 of us on here that im sure we have everything you need
> thats me the GRINCH , CHEVROLETIMPALAS , and KANDYCHROMEgsxr , im sure we all 3 have it and for damn near any year 58-64 , i think ryan is starting to get newer than 64 but me and andrew is 58-64
> *


i aint even on yall level


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

dam shame how these get like this


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

was rotting but i saved her.


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

sad as fuckin post...:tears: 




keep em kuming :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 8 2009, 11:14 PM~15604059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats teh 4 door? hows all the shit get under there lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 8 2009, 10:14 PM~15604059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fresh battery and some gas and it will fire right up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 9 2009, 01:14 AM~15604059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn Texas Rats :roflmao:


----------



## Measy (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 9 2009, 12:30 AM~15604201
> *Fresh battery and some gas and it will fire right up
> *


 :h5:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> > > :0
> >
> >
> > i bet a ford vechial cruched that one :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Nov 9 2009, 12:27 AM~15604180
> *damn thats teh 4 door? hows all the shit get under there lol
> *


i dont know, thats some 62 on ebay right now.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 9 2009, 01:06 AM~15604788
> *i dont know, thats some 62 on ebay right now.
> *


o shit i didnt look at pic hard. all i seen was the ac box and figured it was that 4 door wit ac you had


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 31 2009, 01:14 PM~15522677
> *some cars i seen at a auction yesterday and today.
> 
> 
> ...


why didnt u get the deuce rag? :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Nov 10 2009, 04:48 PM~15624436
> *why didnt u get the deuce rag? :0
> *


well u know i wanted it but there was one dude there bidding to win everything he bought like 32 cars and paid top dollar for all. that 62 rag was rusted really bad and the tub was even rusted out it might not even been good for a conversion. and i couldnt get the door open to see if it had a vin so i didnt wanna bid anymore then i did


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Nov 8 2009, 03:19 PM~15599158
> *what year you need and what body style , there is 3 of us on here that im sure we have everything you need
> 
> thats me the GRINCH , CHEVROLETIMPALAS , and KANDYCHROMEgsxr , im sure we all 3 have it and for damn near any year 58-64 , i think ryan is starting to get newer than 64 but me and andrew is 58-64
> *


 :angry: somebody needs to get 65s


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 10 2009, 08:13 PM~15627219
> *:angry:  somebody needs to get 65s
> *


I will add myself to that list. Roberto, I have 3 65 convertibles coming up for sale and 5 2dr ht's. One of the 65 rags is an SS. I should have everthing cars/parts inventoried by Jan/Feb and I will start putting shit up for sale and a website. I have all my cars scattered between 3 different states and trying to get everything together in one place right now. I will post a link as soon as I get the website up. Dont want to get in the way of the few Impala dealers we already have on the site


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Nov 10 2009, 11:02 PM~15628547
> *I will add myself to that list.  Roberto, I have 3 65 convertibles coming up for sale and 5 2dr ht's. One of the 65 rags is an SS.  I should have everthing cars/parts inventoried by Jan/Feb and I will start putting shit up for sale and a website. I have all my cars scattered between 3 different states and trying to get everything together in one place right now. I will post a link as soon as I get the website up. Dont want to get in the way of the few Impala dealers we already have on the site
> *


 :cheesy: let me know


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I would roll the fuck out of this all OG paint and all not givin a fuck.


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Heres my dads 64 thats been sittin n his backyard since like 95 everytime i see it i wanna smack him up side the head 4 lettin it jus sit there :thumbsdown:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 9 2009, 02:15 AM~15604074
> *was rotting but i saved her.
> 
> 
> ...


CUP DEEZ NUTZ


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 9 2009, 02:14 AM~15604059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Nov 11 2009, 01:36 PM~15634155
> *Heres my dads 64 thats been sittin n his backyard since like 95 everytime i see it i wanna smack him up side the head 4 lettin it jus sit there  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...




thats sad. take it from him.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Oct 31 2009, 12:15 PM~15522689
> *and i bought these from the auction today. was going to buy more but some shit went high and i didnt have alot of extra cash
> 
> 
> ...


ooo 409?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 12 2009, 01:07 AM~15640619
> *ooo 409?
> *


348 On its way to texas :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 11 2009, 11:13 PM~15640667
> *348  On its way to texas :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 11 2009, 11:13 PM~15640667
> *348  On its way to texas :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2009, 07:40 PM~15648724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Oct 9 2009, 01:25 PM~15311775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


to the poster that said that they almost bought this one.................. what exactly could you do to restore it? You would have to find a damn good parts car :yessad:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2009, 06:40 PM~15648724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just proved skim wrong. He said 61s don't grow on trees.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 12 2009, 10:10 PM~15649770
> *Just proved skim wrong. He said 61s don't grow on trees.
> *


May We Be Careful What We Say Now A Dayz... hno:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 12 2009, 08:23 PM~15649143
> *to the poster that said that they almost bought this one.................. what exactly could you do to restore it? You would have to find a damn good parts car :yessad:
> *


Its only good for the front cowl and the tags. That windshield trim is expensive, plus one year only shit..


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

HERES MY CAR BEFORE I FOUND IT.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2009, 10:55 PM~15651023
> *May We Be Careful What We Say Now A Dayz... hno:
> *


no because that was a 4 door not a rag


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Nov 11 2009, 12:36 PM~15634155
> *Heres my dads 64 thats been sittin n his backyard since like 95 everytime i see it i wanna smack him up side the head 4 lettin it jus sit there  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...



steal it while hez gone n say he gave it 2 u while he was drunk haha :biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Dec 24 2004, 08:55 AM~2539059
> *LIL SAD STORY FOR YOU ALL...
> 
> YESTERDAY WHEN I WAS WORKING I GOT LOST IN OVER BY EMERYVILLE/BERKELEY...WELL I PULLED UP TO A STOP SIGN AND I TOOK A DOUBLE TAKE AND SEEN A 61 IMPALA WHITE WITH GREENISH/BLUE INTERIOR ALL ORIGINAL HUBS EVEN HAD THE FIRE STONES WITH THE 3 INCH W/W THE CAR WAS RUSTED OUT NOT TO BAD BUT I LOOKED PASSED ALL THAT..LOOKED UNDER THE FRAME AND SEEN IT WAS NOT TO BAD BUT HELLA FUCKEN SPIDERWEBS SO I KNEW SHIT WAS NOT DRIVEN...IT HAD THE STOCK DUELS IN PLACE..SO I KNEW IT HAD A V8..INTERIOR WAS ALL OG...WELL I ASKED AROUND AND THE FUCKEN PEOPLE AROUND ME KEEPED TELLING ME IT WAS AN OLD MANS CAR BUT DIDN'T KNOW WHERE HE LIVED..WENT OFF TO WORKED AND FINISHED CAME BACK TO THAT HOUSE AND THE NOTE I LEFT WAS GONE..I PULLED UP NEXT TO THE CAR AND THE OWNER CAME OUT...THIS IS WHERE I WAS GETTING PISSED..I ASKED HIM TO NAME HIS PRICE...HE SAID NO PRICE..I WAS LIKE THE CAR HAS TAGS FROM 84 AND IS NOT CURRENT..HE DIDN'T GIVE A SHIT AND DID NOT WANT TO SELL IT..THEN SAID THAT CAR HE GOT FROM HIS DAD IN THE LATE 70'S AND HE NEVER DROVE IT STORED IT IN HIS BACK YARD..THEN HIS SON PULLED IT OUT A YEAR AGO AND IT SITS WHERE IT SITS..IT HAS TO WHAT HE SAYS 44,OOO ORIGINAL MILES...WHICH I CAN BELIVE CAUSE THE INTERIOR IS SO CLEAN LOOKS LIKE NO ONES SAT ON IT..ITS DIRTY AND DUSTY THOUGH..THEN THIS IS WHERE I REALLY DON'T BELIVE HIM..HE OPENED THE HOOD AND TO MY 1ST THOUGH IT WAS A 348 WITH A 4BBL...HE CLAMES ITS  A 409 WITH AN AUTOMATIC..I DON'T BELIVE THAT....HES PLANS WHERE TO {SOME DAY WORK ON IT} I TOLD HIM I'LL GIVE HIM $2500 FOR IT LIKE IT STANDS...THE FUCKED LAUGHED AT ME WHILE ROLLING A JOINT..I SHIT U NOT..HE SAID NO LESS THEN $5000 HE'LL CONSIDER IT..HES A FUCKEN OLD ASS BLACK GUY ABOUT LATE 60'S EARLY 70'S....THAT SHIT GOT ME PISSED OFF..CARS GOING TO SIT THERE A ROTT AWAY AND GET TOWED BY THE CITY ..THEN SOME LUCKY FUCKER IS GOING TO GET IT...MY STORY I'LL GET SOME PICTURES MONDAY WHEN I'M WORKING I'LL PASS BY THERE
> *


If its a 409, then its worth the 5g's. Take a pic of the engine and pm it to me, ill let u know if ts 348 or 409.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2009, 12:53 AM~15651853
> *no because that was a 4 door not a rag
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2009, 11:42 PM~15648740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think that anyone will bring that one back to life!!!!!!!!! :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2009, 07:40 PM~15648724
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FRIED,DIED AND LAYED TO THE SIDE :roflmao:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Nov 11 2009, 12:37 PM~15634163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does he want to sell it


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 14 2009, 12:28 AM~15660529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


someone loves 63's and 64's.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 13 2009, 08:42 PM~15660634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let me get the front gaurds? and any them 58's have ac parts? if they not your location please


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 13 2009, 08:44 PM~15660645
> *Let me get the front gaurds? and any them 58's have ac parts? if they not your location please
> *


not mine bro... just lifted the pics from another site


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 13 2009, 11:37 PM~15660591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 13 2009, 08:52 PM~15660688
> *not mine bro... just lifted the pics from another site
> 
> 
> ...


Link please


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

doesnt look bad :0


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jun 6 2009, 09:52 AM~14111379
> *Where can I find a yard with them old chevrolet and cadillac in Orange County, CA and L.A? Anybody know?
> *


PM me if you find one :biggrin: Our best source is Pomona.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Aug 10 2009, 08:01 PM~14730452
> *been in the same spot for YEARS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


My kind of project :thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 16 2009, 08:18 AM~14783217
> *It has 20K OG miles on it if that old man had parked that car in a garage it would have been worth 20Gs.
> *


The 63 or 62?


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 7 2009, 10:39 PM~15299440
> *Picked up these two 64's yesterday. The 2 door biscayne was too clean to part out so Im selling it to another guy whose gonna build it and put it back on the road as a lowrod. When the guy delivered it, I didnt have the heart to part it out. So I bought this other 4 door for parts also.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Hook me up with the owners info. Im interested in that green 61 Impala that is in one of ur pics. pm info please.


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 14 2009, 02:28 AM~15660529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Nov 14 2009, 12:12 AM~15661856
> *The 63 or 62?
> *


63


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 13 2009, 10:53 PM~15660700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats in washington. right off of I-5


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde+Nov 13 2009, 09:39 PM~15660609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Nov 11 2009, 02:36 PM~15634155
> *Heres my dads 64 thats been sittin n his backyard since like 95 everytime i see it i wanna smack him up side the head 4 lettin it jus sit there  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


why don't you just go take it from him?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Dabullet64 (Jun 30, 2009)

Heres one that I saved not as bad as some of these but had rat shit all over it and spider webs everywhere but solid as fuck.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dabullet64_@Nov 20 2009, 12:27 PM~15726973
> *Heres one that I saved not as bad as some of these but had rat shit all over it and spider webs everywhere but solid as fuck.
> 
> 
> ...


id wax it and roll it like it sits uffin:


----------



## free in t-town (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 21 2004, 12:06 AM~2316069
> *yes they are all very sad
> *


is this for sale?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dabullet64_@Nov 20 2009, 02:27 PM~15726973
> *Heres one that I saved not as bad as some of these but had rat shit all over it and spider webs everywhere but solid as fuck.
> 
> 
> ...


That thing looks like it was pretty sick back in the day. I would wash it, clean out the interior, clean up the trunk with new pumps and stuff and roll it. Ohh and keep the old Tru-Spoke spokes too. Definitely cool stuff.

What does it say on the side of the roof?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Nov 14 2009, 06:06 AM~15662669
> *thats in washington. right off of I-5
> *


Thats a buddy of mine Chuck Wallace odd old dude he has junk yard down south there and has acres of cars in montana at his dads place he used to live up here in Everett had cars for days all over his place


----------



## Dabullet64 (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dabullet64_@Nov 20 2009, 10:27 AM~15726973
> *Heres one that I saved not as bad as some of these but had rat shit all over it and spider webs everywhere but solid as fuck.
> 
> 
> ...


It says "In the still of the night". Someone told me it was an old school lowrider from late 70's to early 80's but cant remember where they have seen it. It also had a suicide trunk but I put it back to regular.


----------



## free in t-town (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 31 2005, 07:09 PM~4523148
> *61 2dr hrd tp , 61 4dr hrd tp , 2 63 9 pass wagons :biggrin:
> *


where are the wagons and are they for sale?


----------



## tntbilliard (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 13 2009, 10:08 PM~15661389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you know where the 58 sedan delivery is? my dad might be able to get some parts, thanks [email protected]


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dabullet64_@Nov 20 2009, 01:27 PM~15727573
> *It says "In the still of the night". Someone told me it was an old school lowrider from late 70's to early 80's but cant remember where they have seen it. It also had a suicide trunk but I put it back to regular.
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Dabullet64 (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Nov 20 2009, 11:34 AM~15727648
> *:loco:
> *


 :roflmao: Your not the first to tell me that.


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dabullet64_@Nov 20 2009, 01:27 PM~15726973
> *Heres one that I saved not as bad as some of these but had rat shit all over it and spider webs everywhere but solid as fuck.
> 
> 
> ...


old skool is the new cool :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

LOOK THIS SAD FACE   66 CAPRICE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> Heres one that I saved not as bad as some of these but had rat shit all over it and spider webs everywhere but solid as fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> > Heres one that I saved not as bad as some of these but had rat shit all over it and spider webs everywhere but solid as fuck.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 14 2009, 12:32 AM~15661579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:tears: 65 rag


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2009, 10:08 PM~15771846
> *:tears: 65 rag
> *


It Gots A New Top Tho.... :0


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dabullet64_@Nov 20 2009, 12:27 PM~15726973
> *Heres one that I saved not as bad as some of these but had rat shit all over it and spider webs everywhere but solid as fuck.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, i know who's car this used to be.......... :0


----------



## Dabullet64 (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 24 2009, 07:48 PM~15772437
> *Oh, i know who's car this used to be.......... :0
> *


No way whos??? I have been wondering whose ride it was and the history behind it. It would be hella sick to see some pics of it back in the days!! :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 21 2009, 09:44 AM~15736904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one not that bad i would pick it up for a couple hundred dollars if the guy just lettin it sit there


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, *FiveNine619* :0


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

you see alot of these kind of cars in IOWA and when you ask about them you always get the same answer- im gonna restore it one of these days. BULLSHIT ASSHOLE!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 13 2009, 10:42 PM~15661130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Nov 13 2009, 09:28 PM~15660529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A least these ones are off the grass


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 24 2009, 11:48 PM~15772437
> *Oh, i know who's car this used to be.......... :0
> *


does he want his weed back? LOL


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

came across these today :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2009, 01:50 AM~15818468
> *came across these today :0
> 
> 
> ...


whats the info on it?? i want it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 29 2009, 11:59 PM~15818614
> *whats the info on it?? i want it
> *


oh shit im already on that bitch. we just go driving around finding this shit.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2009, 02:01 AM~15818645
> *oh shit im already on that bitch. we just go driving around finding this shit.
> *


that some good shit i kinda figured u was going to get it, yall makin it hard foe me to get a 59


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2009, 02:01 AM~15818645
> *oh shit im already on that bitch. we just go driving around finding this shit.
> *


LOL, I'm gonna turn you in for being an impala hoarder. LOL, I do the same shit...there's 2 really decent 59's here. I found them looking for this 61 2 door sedan one day.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> /quote]
> 
> Damn I want that deuce for a daily.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2009, 10:50 PM~15818468
> *came across these today :0
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!!! :banghead: I need to move to Texas!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> > /quote]
> >
> > Damn I want that deuce for a daily.
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 4 2009, 06:33 PM~15875402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TALK ABOUT A ROLL OUT WOULD HAVE BEEN NICE TO STUBBLE ACROSS THAT BACK YARD :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 4 2009, 10:35 PM~15875426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Remove the bike from my Rag!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Nov 30 2009, 08:36 AM~15820648
> *Damn!!!! :banghead: I need to move to Texas!!!
> *


It is not in Texas but Texas is a great place to live


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 20 2009, 01:24 PM~15727546
> *Thats a buddy of mine Chuck Wallace odd old dude he has junk yard down south there and has acres of cars in montana at his dads place he used to live up here in Everett had cars for days all over his place
> *


yeah i stoped to talk to him one time cause i saw a for sale sign then he started tripping out on me and saying nothings for sale and i was trespassing. hes got alot of cool shit though thats for sure.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2009, 12:00 AM~15818622
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Anyone looking for a 64 ss drop project?? I got one i'm going to be listing shortly


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 5 2009, 07:13 AM~15879123
> *Anyone looking for a 64 ss drop project?? I got one i'm going to be listing shortly
> *


i may have someone looking, how much? pics?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

saved


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 5 2009, 12:26 PM~15880246
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2009, 10:10 PM~15907540
> *saved
> 
> 
> ...


saved my ass....we all know its gonna put someones rag back together, or hardtop one day :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 8 2009, 06:18 PM~15911660
> *saved my ass....we all know its gonna put someones rag back together, or hardtop one day :biggrin:
> *


X2! :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 8 2009, 10:28 PM~15914197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 8 2009, 02:28 PM~15914197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

:uh: :tears:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Dec 9 2009, 10:05 PM~15932795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

:tears:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

im in tears :tears:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 8 2009, 04:10 PM~15914635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn a gang of six ohs


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

im in tears :tears:

i also see a 61 wagon in the back


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 10 2009, 09:59 AM~15935454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Eagle Eye 61 :0


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Dec 9 2009, 11:05 PM~15932795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I might be digging her out the grave and taking it to my lab for an autopsy :biggrin: Ill let yall know about the wagon.


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Dec 10 2009, 12:08 AM~15932832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE POTENTIAL. :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

This topic "Makes my eyes Rain"


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## TREVINO 64 (Jan 19, 2008)

sometimes i dont know why i look at this topic :tears: :tears:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TREVINO 64_@Dec 10 2009, 11:02 PM~15944609
> *sometimes i dont know why i look at this topic  :tears:  :tears:
> *


this is all eye candy to me, i can see the potential in all of these cars and how great of an automobile they can be if these dummies would just let someone do something with them :biggrin:


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 11 2009, 04:23 AM~15945993
> *this is all eye candy to me, i can see the potential in all of these cars and how great of an automobile they can be if these dummies would just let someone do something with them  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Dec 10 2009, 03:01 PM~15937401
> *I might be digging her out the grave and taking it to my lab for an autopsy :biggrin:  Ill let yall know about the wagon.
> *


Please do.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Dec 11 2009, 01:19 AM~15944125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


get it homie, I know where 2 more are. I think both of them are on Kings Church Road in Mt. Washington.


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 8 2009, 02:28 PM~15914197
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

jacked these from the h.a.m.b.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Dec 9 2009, 10:05 PM~15932795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like this!!!!!!!


----------



## TREVINO 64 (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 11 2009, 04:23 AM~15945993
> *this is all eye candy to me, i can see the potential in all of these cars and how great of an automobile they can be if these dummies would just let someone do something with them  :biggrin:
> *


true, but some theres really nothing to work with


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> jacked these from the h.a.m.b.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> > jacked these from the h.a.m.b.
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> > jacked these from the h.a.m.b.
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> > jacked these from the h.a.m.b.
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 13 2009, 02:22 AM~15965686
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 10 2009, 03:04 PM~15937442
> *I SEE POTENTIAL. :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 13 2009, 11:19 PM~15974019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn aint seen that car in a while I asked him to sell it to me along time ago. you get any pics of the limo?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 14 2009, 02:20 PM~15978845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stop posting pics of your backyard andrew :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 14 2009, 02:24 PM~15978886
> *stop posting pics of your backyard andrew :biggrin:
> *


hey just postin some 65's we saved/picked up lol


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> > jacked these from the h.a.m.b.
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 15 2009, 09:20 AM~15978845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Dec 14 2009, 03:20 PM~15978845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are the ones i had asked you to check on


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+Dec 14 2009, 01:19 AM~15974019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea me either , i thought he crushed it or so i was told


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 15 2009, 09:37 PM~15994346
> *yea me either , i thought he crushed it or so i was told
> *


it was there about 8 months ago. he said he was going to do a conversion with it??


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 14 2009, 12:19 AM~15974019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one hurts bad.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 19 2009, 01:19 PM~16029010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Dec 14 2009, 01:19 AM~15974019
> *
> 
> 
> ...











kinda look like twins :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Dec 9 2009, 10:08 PM~15932832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SKIM could save this :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 19 2009, 11:33 PM~16034687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that racks gonna clip the freeway sign


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

went to a yard yesterday and took these.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

damn skim finds all the good shit :jealous:

do you drive around all day looking for this or just something that just appears in front of you? :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 23 2009, 11:53 PM~16074627
> *damn skim finds all the good shit :jealous:
> 
> do you drive around all day looking for this or just something that just appears in front of you?  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 01:54 AM~16074637
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2009, 11:54 PM~16074637
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: sneak diss, my sz too :rofl:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2009, 11:10 PM~15907540
> *saved
> 
> 
> ...


heres what it looks like now. a week later


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this was on ebay. couldnt believe how sweet this was.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 23 2009, 11:53 PM~16074627
> *damn skim finds all the good shit :jealous:
> 
> do you drive around all day looking for this or just something that just appears in front of you?  :cheesy:
> *


word of mouthmostly. I find shit every now and then on my own just driving the back roads since I live out in the country. Sometimes I put up cards in the little quick stop convinience store on the bulletin boards saying I buy old 58-64 chevys and people sometimes call and tell me where some are sitting and I go investigate. Back in the day, some people wouldnt answer but if you roll up with a big ass bale of hay in the back of the truck, you can ask them if they called for hay and when they say no, ask them about the car.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 12:11 AM~16074781
> *word of mouthmostly. I find shit every now and then on my own just driving the back roads since I live out in the country. Sometimes I put up cards in the little quick stop convinience store on the bulletin boards saying I buy old 58-64 chevys and people sometimes call and tell me where some are sitting and I go investigate. Back in the day, some people wouldnt answer but if you roll up with a big ass bale of hay in the back of the truck, you can ask them if they called for hay and when they say no, ask them about the car.
> *


thats a good idea


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 02:05 AM~16074741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm Skim if you ever go back here see if you can get me a Pass side pitchfork for cheap. I aint down with the Ebay prices for those things.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 12:49 AM~16074576
> *went to a yard yesterday and took these.
> 
> 
> ...


Dats Tim's Yard


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2009, 09:06 AM~16076533
> *Dats Tim's Yard
> *


YEP YEP


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 24 2009, 02:15 PM~16080090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn id like to have that 4dr 64


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

GOLD MINE IN THE NORTH WEST,ENJOY  ........








































































& THE BEST 1'S ARE PUT AWAY....


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## lowriter (Nov 7, 2007)

holy fuck, that is a gold mine, see the damn condition of these muthers whats the right price for the land(including the rides)?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

nice cars i bet its a old white men collection. :dunno:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Dec 29 2009, 03:51 PM~16123621
> *GOLD MINE IN THE NORTH WEST,ENJOY  ........
> 
> 
> ...


dam where this at n are any of them for sale


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 06:54 AM~16074630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wall behind that wagon.


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

to late for this one who needs parts


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Dec 29 2009, 03:51 PM~16123621
> *GOLD MINE IN THE NORTH WEST,ENJOY  ........
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Big tony house


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1993bigb_@Dec 29 2009, 09:59 PM~16129346
> *Is that  Big tony house
> *


LOL naw i wish i think its down I-5 towards you thoguht


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

:uh: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Dec 30 2009, 12:29 AM~16128178
> *to late for this one who needs parts
> 
> 
> ...


it's a fuckin shame dude, when I looked at it last year the windows were down and it was pouring down fuckin rain. the 4 door 64 was the most solid out of the impalas, did he still have the light blue regal?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

:wow: top


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

someone needs this 64 SS drop


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

sad thing about it is most of these are verts!!


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

I WANT BOTH OF THOSE,AND THOSE TRUS :biggrin:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Jan 17 2010, 07:55 PM~16321034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice Rockets


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Jan 17 2010, 10:56 PM~16323227
> *nice Rockets
> *


X2


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

yeah all the car needs is a new flywheel but my homeboy just let it sit there, said he was gonna fix it in 2 days we pushed it under the carport been there for yrs now


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 22 2010, 10:12 PM~16381953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man i want that :angry:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 22 2010, 10:15 PM~16381998
> *Man i want that :angry:
> *


its in ohio, comes with another one...$12000


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 23 2010, 07:13 AM~16381964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


doesn't look too bad from here..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 23 2010, 09:39 AM~16384862
> *doesn't look too bad from here..
> *


its not bad at all, its a few miles from my house


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

but the topic title is "rotting away.."


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 23 2010, 06:40 AM~16384156
> *its in ohio, comes with another one...$12000
> *


More info please


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 23 2010, 01:05 PM~16385053
> *More info please
> *


it's been on craigslist before dude was selling 2 62 verts for $12000 and if I'm not mistaken they came with a bunch of extra parts.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 28 2010, 10:28 AM~16440366
> *it's been on craigslist before dude was selling 2 62 verts for $12000 and if I'm not mistaken they came with a bunch of extra parts.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 28 2010, 11:28 AM~16440366
> *it's been on craigslist before dude was selling 2 62 verts for $12000 and if I'm not mistaken they came with a bunch of extra parts.
> *


 :yes: :yes: he sent me an email, i deleted it. 2 raggedy rags for $12000


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt+Jan 28 2010, 11:28 AM~16440366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i still have the pics on my comp but seemed a little over priced


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 28 2010, 11:14 PM~16445539
> *i still have the pics on my comp but seemed a little over priced
> *


it was, some people are out of their mind on vert prices.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 29 2010, 10:21 AM~16451401
> *it was, some people are out of their mind on vert prices.
> *


True. :yessad:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 22 2010, 11:13 PM~16381957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This topic is too depressing :ugh: ........I'm out of here :tears:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Dec 29 2009, 02:51 PM~16123621
> *GOLD MINE IN THE NORTH WEST,ENJOY  ........
> 
> 
> ...


I FOUND ANOTHER STASH.MUAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!

POST PIXS SOON.ALMOST 25 ACRES OF UNTOUCHED STUFF.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 29 2010, 06:14 PM~16455577
> *I FOUND ANOTHER STASH.MUAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> 
> POST PIXS SOON.ALMOST 25 ACRES OF UNTOUCHED STUFF.
> *


SURE U DID


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 3 2010, 02:48 PM~16171095
> *someone needs this 64 SS drop
> 
> 
> ...


how much got a homie looking for a 64 vert ss


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 3 2010, 04:14 AM~16497001
> *how much got a homie looking for a 64 vert ss
> *


he was asking $3500 but I believe it sold.


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 7 2010, 10:42 AM~16539175
> *he was asking $3500 but I believe it sold.
> *


yea i think that sold within a couple hours of postin it up


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Feb 3 2010, 01:14 AM~16497001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes its sold. sold to a homie in cali its still here but its paid for just waiting on shipper to pick up


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i saw this one today. somewhere in upstate new york thats all im sayin until its mine. been sitting in the same spot since 1983


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Feb 7 2010, 07:53 PM~16542312
> *i saw this one today. somewhere in upstate new york thats all im sayin until its mine. been sitting in the same spot since 1983
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 22 2010, 11:12 PM~16381953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CRAIGSLIST (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 28 2010, 11:28 AM~16440366
> *it's been on craigslist before dude was selling 2 62 verts for $12000 and if I'm not mistaken they came with a bunch of extra parts.
> *


YEAH IT WAS ON ME


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

The guy is asking about $32.000 for it :uh:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 13 2010, 01:18 AM~16600001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i thought it was a hardtop with the snow on it! shocked to see a vert. $32k is to much but 17-20k might be right


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 13 2010, 09:50 AM~16600152
> *damn i thought it was a hardtop with the snow on it! shocked to see a vert. $32k is to much but 17-20k might be right
> *


Yeah all that snow fooled me to, I dont even know if its worth that...maby 15K. Check the pics.

Heres all the pics: http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r217/th...LE%20235%20CUI/


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

just picked up another 64 vert! came with extra parts not in pics


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

63 vert i just got


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

I FOUND A 64 RAGG ROTTING AWAY IN SOUTH CENTRAL THE GUY WANT'S 10 G'S


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I went state to state today and found some goodies that are coming home :0 :0 :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Check this one out :0 And i'm putting up for sale :cheesy:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 13 2010, 01:50 AM~16600152
> *damn i thought it was a hardtop with the snow on it! shocked to see a vert. $32k is to much but 17-20k might be right
> *


x2


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 13 2010, 04:23 PM~16603607
> *63 vert i just got
> 
> 
> ...


if you pick up a '63 ss vert let me know :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Check these out  Will be up for sale as a package :0 2 Rags


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

This one is on point :0 All OG barn find  Got real lucky on this one


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Feb 13 2010, 11:51 PM~16606364
> *Check these out  Will be up for sale as a package :0 2 Rags
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Feb 14 2010, 12:19 AM~16606597
> *This one is on point :0 All OG barn find  Got real lucky on this one
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin sick OG paint, how much :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2010, 01:30 AM~16607511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS A WINNER!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2010, 05:30 AM~16607511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's the shit Tony, get that.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Me and the homies cbone63 & 59ridin took like a 13 hour road trip and came up on all kinds of goodies. Not what we were looking for but still a good come up  





































Straigh Convert :0 :cheesy:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

We are heading out next week to literally a Treasure Chest  There are tons of complete 2 door convertibles, wagons and hardtop cars in this yard so we are hitting dude up and see what kind of prices he is working with. I will post pictures of that next week :cheesy: When you dudes see this shit, you all are going to trip!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

*And NO!!!!!!!! The '63 Wagon is not for sale but I will trade straight across for a '60 Convert :biggrin: *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Feb 14 2010, 12:24 PM~16609303
> *And NO!!!!!!!! The '63 Wagon is not for sale but I will trade straight across for a '60 Convert :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2010, 03:30 AM~16607511
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Say word that shit is clean...... :wow:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2010, 03:30 AM~16607511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this do't belong here.it's rotting away not just needing a paint job.


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2010, 02:30 AM~16607511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want one :tears:


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2010, 02:30 AM~16607510
> *fuckin sick OG paint, how much :0
> *


X214


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 14 2010, 01:30 AM~16607511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Feb 14 2010, 01:31 PM~16610143
> *Say word that shit is clean...... :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 13 2010, 12:55 AM~16600175
> *Yeah all that snow fooled me to, I dont even know if its worth that...maby 15K. Check the pics.
> 
> Heres all the pics: http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r217/th...LE%20235%20CUI/
> *


LOOKS SOLID!! :wow:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 15 2010, 09:59 AM~16615960
> *:wow:
> LOOKS SOLID!! :wow:
> *


that 60' ragtop comes equipped with a redone 348 and new brakes, sold by the 3rd owner. that is NOT a rotting impala and the owner knows his shit, just need paint and a fresh set of guts.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Feb 14 2010, 02:06 PM~16609162
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 15 2010, 09:05 PM~16618411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yours?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 15 2010, 11:40 AM~16618741
> *yours?
> *


yup gonna chop it up pretty soon and scrap it!


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Feb 13 2010, 09:33 PM~16606230
> *I went state to state today and found some goodies that are coming home :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Please let me know where I can find this place!!!!!!
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Feb 13 2010, 10:20 PM~16605222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 15 2010, 03:42 PM~16619980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good eye :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Feb 15 2010, 02:37 PM~16619507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is my back yard :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Feb 15 2010, 05:44 PM~16620886
> *:nono: Make into a Bubbletop.....
> It is my back yard :cheesy:
> *


I told you everytime I see u on here your hoggin all them shitz!! :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 15 2010, 07:01 PM~16621724
> *I told you everytime I see u on here your hoggin all them shitz!! :biggrin:
> *


I have too!!!!!! They are not making them anymore :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Feb 16 2010, 10:04 AM~16628042
> *I have too!!!!!! They are not making them anymore :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: nice finds homie....cant wait to see more pics from you....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bonitoromeo (Mar 17, 2007)

Went walking thru one of the local auto yards and came across alot more then i thought i would. It is very sad to see
















































more 2 come


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## bonitoromeo (Mar 17, 2007)

Could not stand to take anymore so i stopped shooting


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

and another one :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Feb 15 2010, 04:44 PM~16620886
> *:nono: Make into a Bubbletop.....
> It is my back yard :cheesy:
> *












nothing left of that one now lol, but i did buy another one :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 15 2010, 02:42 PM~16619980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


To wide for an impala you would have to cut it down thats from bigger coil spring car you want one from a leaf spring ca


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> nothing left of that one now lol, but i did buy another one :biggrin:
> :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

local junk yard




























ss 65


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 23 2010, 02:28 PM~16701674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You are the Chevy Grimm Reaper :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 23 2010, 02:28 PM~16701674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dang you work fast


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 23 2010, 02:28 PM~16701674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell is that big ass hammer for lol


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

as painfull as it is i cant stop looking


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 23 2010, 11:42 PM~16708371
> *what the hell is that big ass hammer for lol
> *


you never know when a giraffe or a small asian will pop out of the cracks and try to get you :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I wouldn't classify "OLD GOLD" as rotting away, more along the lines of aging like fine wine. 
:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

took pics this weekend in north carolina at davids.

fool had rags galore. none as cool as the oldsmolade tho :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bonitoromeo_@Feb 23 2010, 02:20 AM~16691335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I fuckin hate when this happens with 6-4's


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 :0 the sickest rag at davids was 'THE OLDSMOLADE' :0 :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 24 2010, 03:04 PM~16709580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


True, some of them are real gems.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 24 2010, 09:28 AM~16709472
> *you never know when a giraffe or a small asian will pop out of the cracks and try to get you :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

I feel like im going to start :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> :0 :0 the sickest rag at davids was 'THE OLDSMOLADE' :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 24 2010, 10:58 AM~16710194
> *:0  :0 the sickest rag at davids was 'THE OLDSMOLADE' :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 24 2010, 08:56 AM~16710171
> *took pics this weekend in north carolina at davids.
> 
> fool had rags galore. none as cool as the oldsmolade tho :biggrin:
> ...


damn i would love to have a yard like that


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> > :0 :0 the sickest rag at davids was 'THE OLDSMOLADE' :0 :0
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 24 2010, 04:49 PM~16713587
> *haha yea , im tryin to grow a tree in the middle of it , thats what happens when you dont pay your bills at my place , they get put in the weeds , or junk yard to chill  :biggrin:
> *


escalade stuff for sale? :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Feb 24 2010, 06:28 AM~16709472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see myself pulling up to the club in this!!!!!! Sporting a fresh silk shirt.......


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 24 2010, 09:58 AM~16710194
> *:0  :0 the sickest rag at davids was 'THE OLDSMOLADE' :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


i can already see this in houston with some 84z poking and a chrome grilling bitch


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> > :0 :0 the sickest rag at davids was 'THE OLDSMOLADE' :0 :0
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 24 2010, 09:58 AM~16710194
> *:0  :0 the sickest rag at davids was 'THE OLDSMOLADE' :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 24 2010, 05:14 PM~16713751
> *escalade stuff for sale? :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 24 2010, 04:14 PM~16713751
> *escalade stuff for sale? :0
> *


Don't you have enuf projects!! You getting bored? :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Feb 24 2010, 03:05 PM~16712150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: its just a piece of shit 71 oldsmobile with a bigger piece of shit 05 escalade front clip , around here you do what the customer wants and pays for ,


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 25 2010, 12:34 PM~16722387
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: its just a piece of shit 71 oldsmobile with a bigger piece of shit 05 escalade front clip , around here you do what the customer wants and pays for ,
> *


Funny thing is, some day some stupid mofo with 2 much money will come along and pay u to finish it!


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 25 2010, 11:34 AM~16722387
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: its just a piece of shit 71 oldsmobile with a bigger piece of shit 05 escalade front clip , around here you do what the customer wants and pays for ,
> *


hell yea.if they wanna waste their money let them.
got any '63 ss verts for sale? :0


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Feb 24 2010, 10:56 AM~16710171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: Skim, please stop you're killing me :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 24 2010, 10:58 AM~16710194
> *:0  :0 the sickest rag at davids was 'THE OLDSMOLADE' :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: HOLY SHIT THAT'S AWESOME... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

I have to repost that in the ugly as hell fest :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Feb 25 2010, 02:06 AM~16719650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wouldnt mind changin the front of my avalanche :biggrin:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 25 2010, 02:34 PM~16722387
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: its just a piece of shit 71 oldsmobile with a bigger piece of shit 05 escalade front clip , around here you do what the customer wants and pays for ,
> *


The Oldsmolade done took over the topic! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

And hell yea, for the money you were making on the deal, I would of done it! uffin: Too bad that fool couldn't finish it up. I could see that bitch turnin' heads out at SEMA. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bonitoromeo_@Feb 22 2010, 06:28 PM~16691400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres this at again? i want it


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Mar 2 2010, 08:30 PM~16777399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Mar 2 2010, 09:30 PM~16777399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

THATS A RARE FLOOR BOARD!!!!!! HOW MUCH?? LOL :naughty:


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 6 2010, 06:30 PM~16815334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The front bench is still in it HaHa :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Mar 6 2010, 08:08 PM~16815587
> *The front bench is still in it HaHa :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2010, 12:42 AM~16816833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie, I thought my backyard was a swamp. I wish I could find a solid 4 door like that.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2009, 11:00 PM~15818622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody know the history of this 64 rag?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 6 2010, 07:30 PM~16815334
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much for the upper trunk shelf and the rear wheelhouses, all in one piece :biggrin: 




















seriously. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

>


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 7 2010, 09:34 PM~16823394
> *how much for the upper trunk shelf and the rear wheelhouses, all in one piece :biggrin:
> seriously. :biggrin:
> *


HIT ME UP IF U ARE SERIOUS SINCE U ARE IN HOUSTON BEST IF U GET THE WHOLE SHELL HOMIE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 7 2010, 07:54 PM~16822526
> *anybody know the history of this 64 rag?
> *


I SAW IT FROM THE FREEWAY AND TOOK THE PICS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 7 2010, 01:10 PM~16820022
> *damn homie, I thought my backyard was a swamp. I wish I could find a solid 4 door like that.
> *


IT WAS ONLY LIKE THAT FOR A COUPLE DAYS AFTER A FREAK SNOW STORM THAT HIT US THE DAY BEFORE.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2010, 09:50 PM~16824336
> *IT WAS ONLY LIKE THAT FOR A COUPLE DAYS AFTER A FREAK SNOW STORM THAT HIT US THE DAY BEFORE.
> 
> 
> ...


snow sucks.
if you get any 63 ss verts ill take them off your hands :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 8 2010, 08:01 PM~16831769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 24 2010, 08:58 AM~16710194
> *:0  :0 the sickest rag at davids was 'THE OLDSMOLADE' :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE A LOT OF WORK INTO THIS RIDE, THE WORK IS GOOD JUST FIGURING OUT HOW TO MAKE THAT FIT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

damn :around: what a waste


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

havnt posted any pics in here in a while these are all the ones i just picked up in the last 2 weeks 








































64 wagon fully loaded , every option made


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 9 2010, 07:01 PM~16841356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: that's my dad's 62 rag where you find this picture :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 9 2010, 08:03 PM~16844167
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

here a coulpe non impalas that i picked up , for the options


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

a few over views of my new section in the yard


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 9 2010, 08:15 PM~16844287
> *here a coulpe non impalas that i picked up , for the options
> 
> 
> ...


those 63?
wanna get rid of them? :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 9 2010, 10:34 PM~16844489
> *those 63?
> wanna get rid of them? :biggrin:
> *


no they 59s


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 9 2010, 08:42 PM~16844608
> *no they 59s
> *


60's
59's got those dual lights


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 9 2010, 09:24 PM~16844355
> *a few over views of my new section in the yard
> 
> 
> ...


man I miss that beautiful place


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

it that a vert with a hardtop over it?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 04:08 AM~16847314
> *man I miss that beautiful place
> *


when I die just spread my ashes there.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 10 2010, 01:20 PM~16850677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Harvert Top :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Just got these in and have 9 more coming next week :0 

This one, a dude was "Gunho" on this thinking he was going to go all out on it :uh: and just gave up after a month :banghead: Been sitting for a long time :buttkick: but all complete :cheesy:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

This one...................... A drunk driver  Got all extra parts so it will look different in a couple of weeks


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 10 2010, 02:20 PM~16850677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha na homemade vert gone wrong , came from georgia , took it in on trade


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

ONE POOR 62 :tears:


----------



## LATINO52chevy (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll take them !!!!! "one mans trash is another mans treasure"


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> > jacked these from the h.a.m.b.
> 
> 
> TTT


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 13 2010, 10:05 AM~16878513
> *TTT
> *


Is this one still there?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 13 2010, 05:57 AM~16878708
> *Is this one still there?
> 
> 
> ...


yep, can not get a hold of the guy :uh: hes never there. i was told he has 4 or 5 59's


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 14 2010, 03:22 AM~16885399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn :nosad: :nosad: :banghead:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 03:39 AM~16885246
> *yep, can not get a hold of the guy :uh: hes never there. i was told he has 4 or 5 59's
> *


THEN JUST TAKE THE CAR AND LEAVE HIM A BIG ASS SIGN THAT READS "I HAVE YOUR CAR AND YOUR MONEY CALL ME" :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 14 2010, 07:34 AM~16885696
> *THEN JUST TAKE THE CAR AND LEAVE HIM A BIG ASS SIGN THAT READS "I HAVE YOUR CAR AND YOUR MONEY CALL ME" :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2010, 09:39 AM~16885246
> *yep, can not get a hold of the guy :uh: hes never there. i was told he has 4 or 5 59's
> *


 :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 14 2010, 10:34 AM~16885696
> *THEN JUST TAKE THE CAR AND LEAVE HIM A BIG ASS SIGN THAT READS "I HAVE YOUR CAR AND YOUR MONEY CALL ME" :biggrin:
> *


Leave a check for him...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2010, 04:18 PM~16909099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


      :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2010, 07:18 PM~16909099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hollywood top gone wrong?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 16 2010, 04:06 PM~16909529
> *hollywood top gone wrong?
> *


Honestly no clue man back half is crunched pretty good i think they used the front half for another car?


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2010, 04:18 PM~16909099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF  
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 13 2010, 04:57 AM~16878708
> *Is this one still there?
> 
> 
> ...


WHere is this car????


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 17 2010, 01:18 AM~16909099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


... and its 2 door :tears: :tears: :tears: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2010, 04:18 PM~16909099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*FOR THE RECORD I DIDNT DO THIS TO THE CAR OR KNOW WHO DID *


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 17 2010, 11:23 AM~16916367
> *FOR THE RECORD I DIDNT DO THIS TO THE CAR OR KNOW WHO DID
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 17 2010, 11:23 AM~16916367
> *FOR THE RECORD I DIDNT DO THIS TO THE CAR OR KNOW WHO DID
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

still................ you took the picture that broke our hearts..... :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

62 on a stick


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 18 2010, 11:04 PM~16934030
> *still................  you took  the  picture  that  broke  our  hearts..... :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 22 2010, 06:41 PM~16965484
> *62 on a stick
> 
> 
> ...


WTF! :angry:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 22 2010, 05:41 PM~16965484
> *62 on a stick
> 
> 
> ...


     you didnt put the 62 on the stick did you....jk......oh yea you also get   for taking a wierd pic..lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 22 2010, 05:41 PM~16965484
> *62 on a stick
> 
> 
> ...


lol some1 should ask if they wanna sell it


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 22 2010, 10:26 PM~16967678
> *lol some1 should ask if they wanna sell it
> *


its in indiana its been up there for at least 10 years that i know


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 22 2010, 08:32 PM~16967801
> *its in indiana its been up there for at least 10 years that i know
> *


where at in indiana?if its close to me ill go ask.
although if i wanted theres a 62 rag and hdt in gary


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 22 2010, 06:41 PM~16965484
> *62 on a stick
> 
> 
> ...


WHY? :tears: It needs to be rescued


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 15 2010, 02:34 AM~16885696
> *THEN JUST TAKE THE CAR AND LEAVE HIM A BIG ASS SIGN THAT READS "I HAVE YOUR CAR AND YOUR MONEY CALL ME" :biggrin:
> *


  :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 22 2010, 11:32 PM~16967801
> *its in indiana its been up there for at least 10 years that i know
> *


indiana is notorious for that shit...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 23 2010, 09:54 AM~16972411
> *indiana is notorious for that shit...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Attempting to save this one.... :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2010, 02:11 PM~16998133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*the title of this topic is rotting away impala fest you damn blue hair * :biggrin: jk you damn canadian


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

The guy wrecked this car in highschool put it in a ditch and kept it once they opened up the wrecking yard he figure what a perfect attention getting sign so he took off the mangled side and put up the good side


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 25 2010, 03:11 PM~17000519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats in Washinton right ? across from Portland I have been there nice yard they know what they got


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Mar 25 2010, 05:20 PM~17001134
> *Thats in Washinton right ? across from Portland I have been there nice yard they know what they got
> *


Portland 97 correct we checked all those junk yards ..


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 25 2010, 04:41 PM~17001348
> *Portland 97  correct we checked all those junk yards ..
> *


remember that Aaron I was like a kid in a candy store :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2010, 05:18 PM~16909099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not all the way a 62 so 61.5?


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

Big Tony should remember this ride. :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

i need to buy a tow truck so i can save these rides


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 27 2010, 04:42 PM~17017896
> *i need to buy a tow truck so i can save these rides
> *


i will make you a deal of a life time then , . . . . . . . . . . . * i will sell you a tow truck and 145 impalas* , you can have the best of both worlds   , 


that would be 
18 . . . . . . . verts 
8 . . . . . . . . wagons
68 . . . . . . . 2 door hard tops
51. . . . . . . .4 door 
and 15 years of collecting parts bring about 10 tractor trailors with you 
lets deal , and im serious


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 27 2010, 05:44 PM~17018217
> *i will make you a deal of a life time then , . . . . . . . . . . .  i will sell you a tow truck and 145 impalas , you can have the best of both worlds      ,
> that would be
> 18  . . . . . . . verts
> ...


lets see the 61s and 62 verts PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah it's a 4-door, but still an Impala! Im getting it for the 327 to put in my wagon.. It's been sitting in an old lady's backyard since 86.. Just gotta jack it up out of the ground and air up the tires!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 27 2010, 03:44 PM~17018217
> *i will make you a deal of a life time then , . . . . . . . . . . .  i will sell you a tow truck and 145 impalas , you can have the best of both worlds      ,
> that would be
> 18  . . . . . . . verts
> ...


$50,000.00 cash right now


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 27 2010, 03:44 PM~17018217
> *i will make you a deal of a life time then , . . . . . . . . . . .  i will sell you a tow truck and 145 impalas , you can have the best of both worlds      ,
> that would be
> 18  . . . . . . . verts
> ...


i would have enough room to put them yet  i need to buy more land


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

sense yall talkin bout cars on poles this beats em all


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 27 2010, 03:44 PM~17018217
> *i will make you a deal of a life time then , . . . . . . . . . . .  i will sell you a tow truck and 145 impalas , you can have the best of both worlds      ,
> that would be
> 18  . . . . . . . verts
> ...


lmao how much


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Mar 27 2010, 06:12 PM~17018383
> *lets see the 61s and 62 verts PLEASE :biggrin:
> *


I've got $$$$ no bs I'm looking for a vert project, I think I found the right spot  
please hook me up with some pics


----------



## 93lincolnpimp (Nov 26, 2009)

i am looking for a 63 in this type of shape please fell free to call me 509-217-1274


----------



## 93lincolnpimp (Nov 26, 2009)

i would love to rebuild one or two there was a white on i saw on page 183 it was a 64 please let me know ! 509-217-1274 my name is joe


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider+Mar 27 2010, 09:50 PM~17019711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they have all been posted , look through the pages , EVERY car i have posted pics of i own


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 28 2010, 11:27 AM~17023793
> *thats a start ,  just add about another 200,000 and we will talk
> i will sell you the land and 5,000 sq foot shop to go along with it for the right price
> 250,000
> ...


That's not a bad price!!!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 22 2010, 05:41 PM~16965484
> *62 on a stick
> 
> 
> ...


HEY COLBY WHERE IS THAT??


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 28 2010, 01:27 PM~17023793
> *thats a start ,  just add about another 200,000 and we will talk
> i will sell you the land and 5,000 sq foot shop to go along with it for the right price
> 250,000
> they have all been posted , look through the pages , EVERY car i have posted pics of i own*


I guess I'll start looking through the pages


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

here is some of the verts


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 28 2010, 03:28 PM~17024921
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how mush for a 63 or 64 vert??

just paid off 2 of my rides... plus started paintin cars again... cuple months after i pay off sum more stuff ima have sum stupid cash flowin...


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cantgetenuf_@Mar 28 2010, 04:38 PM~17024975
> *how mush for a 63 or 64 vert??
> 
> just paid off 2 of my rides... plus started paintin cars again...  cuple months after i pay off sum more stuff ima have sum stupid cash flowin...
> *


just hit me up when you get ready , inventory changes weekly , ask skim he seen it in person 3 weeks ago and i pulled in 30 more cars since he was here


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 28 2010, 03:44 PM~17025008
> *just hit me up when you get ready , inventory changes weekly , ask skim he seen it in person 3 weeks ago and i pulled in 30 more cars since he was here
> *



damn homie, thats cool.... 

what kinda staccs do i need to be savin?? 4, 5, more??


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cantgetenuf_@Mar 28 2010, 04:46 PM~17025019
> *damn homie, thats cool....
> 
> what kinda staccs do i need to be savin??  4, 5, more??
> *


i got rags from 2500 and up ,


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 28 2010, 03:03 PM~17025116
> *i got rags from 2500 and up ,
> *


can u pm any pics...homie i just stay like 45 minutes from ur town...im in charlotte and ready for a 63 vert.... :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH+Mar 28 2010, 04:28 PM~17024921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 28 2010, 03:44 PM~17025386
> *
> *


what time do u open tmrw?...ill take a drive out there... :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Mar 28 2010, 05:46 PM~17025397
> *what time do u open tmrw?...ill take a drive out there... :biggrin:
> *


9 , you got my number ?


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 28 2010, 03:48 PM~17025407
> *9 , you got my number ?
> *


nope...pm ur number :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 28 2010, 02:28 PM~17024921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any of those '63 verts ss?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 28 2010, 06:23 PM~17025652
> *any of those '63 verts ss?
> *


yea , out of the 7 63 verts i have , 3 are ss that i can remember for sure maybe 4


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 28 2010, 06:23 PM~17025652
> *any of those '63 verts ss?
> *


these 2 are ss and there is one more that i dont have pics of thats a ss


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Mar 28 2010, 02:26 PM~17024162
> *HEY COLBY WHERE IS THAT??
> *


charlestown in.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 4 2009, 07:33 PM~15875402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I FUCKING WANT THIS!!!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 28 2010, 04:29 PM~17025691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 28 2010, 04:29 PM~17025691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much you want for them?they got the interior?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 28 2010, 04:29 PM~17025691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

pickin the deuce up.. might get one of the 59s later


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

ANOTHER IMPALA SAVED FROM ROTTING

ROTTING AWAY IMPALAS 490289

SAVED IMPALAS 92037758


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

theres ALSO a 59 2dr post, perfect for low rodding..:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 29 2010, 06:08 PM~17036407
> *pickin the deuce up.. might get one of the 59s later
> 
> 
> ...


forgot this one


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 29 2010, 05:34 PM~17036699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NOT BAD


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 28 2010, 11:27 AM~17023793
> *thats a start ,  just add about another 200,000 and we will talk
> i will sell you the land and 5,000 sq foot shop to go along with it for the right price
> 250,000
> ...


For everything impala u have?? What u goin to do then? I'm on the road now been all over usa last few days an will be home wens,goin to try an come see ya when I get back I know I'm pushin my storage limit I just been super busy


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 28 2010, 03:44 PM~17025008
> *just hit me up when you get ready , inventory changes weekly , ask skim he seen it in person 3 weeks ago and i pulled in 30 more cars since he was here
> *


 :angel: i was in heaven


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 29 2010, 09:51 PM~17039936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She's a keeper


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 29 2010, 11:51 PM~17039936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 29 2010, 11:51 PM~17039936
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Its on Ebay right now.


----------



## tntbilliard (Oct 30, 2009)

this is on ebay right now


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 29 2010, 09:51 PM~17039936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Mar 30 2010, 06:40 AM~17042214
> *She's a keeper
> *


But she is going to need some major surgery :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

seen this today


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Mar 31 2010, 07:20 PM~17059873
> *seen this today
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Mar 31 2010, 07:20 PM~17059873
> *seen this today
> 
> 
> ...


i hate when people just let their old cars get junked.sell it dont junk it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

a neighbor of mines son has a 70 chevelle in his dads garage, talked to him about it today and he said its been sittin there for 7 years collectin dust, yet his son wont sell it.. im kinda lke, wtf yo


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 1 2010, 03:44 PM~17067895
> *a neighbor of mines son has a 70 chevelle in his dads garage, talked to him about it today and he said its been sittin there for 7 years collectin dust, yet his son wont sell it.. im kinda lke, wtf yo
> *


thats a nice impala dude


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well, im already about to save an impala.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 29 2010, 07:08 PM~17036407
> *pickin the deuce up.. might get one of the 59s later
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 1 2010, 02:58 PM~17068021
> *
> *


How much for them '59's homie?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dude im buyin the deuce from owns them. hes building one, using the other for parts.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 2 2010, 06:39 AM~17074244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need that :cheesy:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2009, 09:22 PM~15963589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

:cheesy:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 2 2010, 06:39 AM~17074244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Apr 4 2010, 10:55 AM~17092330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one looks really nice.id pick this up in a heart beat


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Apr 4 2010, 12:55 PM~17092330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Apr 4 2010, 11:55 AM~17092330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice pic


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:










lol....its just sitting in my moms garage now for the past 5 years .. :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

something i found today! proble be the only time in my life that i ever stumble across a 57 rag rotten in the woods!!! goin to try and buy it tomorrow will see?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 4 2010, 11:10 PM~17097977
> *something i found today! proble be the only time in my life that i ever stumble across a 57 rag rotten in the woods!!! goin to try and buy it tomorrow will see?
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a keeper


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 5 2010, 07:10 AM~17097977
> *something i found today! proble be the only time in my life that i ever stumble across a 57 rag rotten in the woods!!! goin to try and buy it tomorrow will see?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 4 2010, 11:10 PM~17097977
> *something i found today! proble be the only time in my life that i ever stumble across a 57 rag rotten in the woods!!! goin to try and buy it tomorrow will see?
> 
> 
> ...


why can i never find these.better pick this up :biggrin:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 1 2010, 02:44 PM~17067895
> *a neighbor of mines son has a 70 chevelle in his dads garage, talked to him about it today and he said its been sittin there for 7 years collectin dust, yet his son wont sell it.. im kinda lke, wtf yo
> *


Interested in a 70 Chevelle?? Send me a PM, I have one almost done! Just need to do a few small things to it.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Apr 4 2010, 10:55 AM~17092330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Location??


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 5 2010, 12:10 AM~17097977
> *something i found today! proble be the only time in my life that i ever stumble across a 57 rag rotten in the woods!!! goin to try and buy it tomorrow will see?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 5 2010, 01:10 AM~17097977
> *something i found today! proble be the only time in my life that i ever stumble across a 57 rag rotten in the woods!!! goin to try and buy it tomorrow will see?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 4 2010, 11:10 PM~17097977
> *something i found today! proble be the only time in my life that i ever stumble across a 57 rag rotten in the woods!!! goin to try and buy it tomorrow will see?
> 
> 
> ...


:banghead:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 5 2010, 01:10 AM~17097977
> *something i found today! proble be the only time in my life that i ever stumble across a 57 rag rotten in the woods!!! goin to try and buy it tomorrow will see?
> 
> 
> ...



wow.....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 5 2010, 12:10 AM~17097977
> *something i found today! proble be the only time in my life that i ever stumble across a 57 rag rotten in the woods!!! goin to try and buy it tomorrow will see?
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this was our secret, lol... ive cleared a spot out in the garage for it. Gotta orange rag 64 for sale, lol.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 6 2010, 05:49 PM~17115911
> *I thought this was our secret, lol... ive cleared a spot out in the garage for it. Gotta orange rag 64 for sale, lol.
> *


haha lol you know i couldnt hold back from posting lots of people already asked me what i would sell it for and thats the only pic i have put out there and it aint even mine yet!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 6 2010, 09:04 PM~17117418
> *haha lol you know i couldnt hold back from posting lots of people already asked me what i would sell it for and thats the only pic i have put out there and it aint even mine yet!
> *


Well did the fucker at least answer his phone?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 6 2010, 08:07 PM~17117442
> *Well did the fucker at least answer his phone?
> *


yea we have talked to him on phone. he out of town workin right now and where supposed to get up with him later this week when he is back. he acted like on the phone that the shit was junk and he didnt know why we would want any of that stuff but if we did he would sell it. but we didnt bring up the rag


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 6 2010, 09:19 PM~17117587
> *yea we have talked to him on phone. he out of town workin right now and where supposed to get up with him later this week when he is back. he acted like on the phone that the shit was junk and he didnt know why we would want any of that stuff but if we did he would sell it. but we didnt bring up the rag
> *


Thats right.. play it nice and smooth baby, lol. Be like the dudes on American Pickers..... buy some little dumb shit to get the ball rolling and then be like "sooo this old belair here, i could make a nice loveseat out of the back end of it maybe.... is that something you would sell, lets say $1500... im ready to pop on that". lmao


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 6 2010, 08:23 PM~17117647
> *Thats right.. play it nice and smooth baby, lol. Be like the dudes on American Pickers..... buy some little dumb shit to get the ball rolling and then be like "sooo this old belair here, i could make a nice loveseat out of the back end of it maybe.... is that something you would sell, lets say $1500... im ready to pop on that". lmao
> *


American pickers lol that's funny don't forget to combine things make a better deal


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> spot lights


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 6 2010, 09:19 PM~17117587
> *yea we have talked to him on phone. he out of town workin right now and where supposed to get up with him later this week when he is back. he acted like on the phone that the shit was junk and he didnt know why we would want any of that stuff but if we did he would sell it. but we didnt bring up the rag
> *


good luck, nice find andrew. if its covered he gots to know its worth something right? :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 7 2010, 04:23 AM~17117647
> *Thats right.. play it nice and smooth baby, lol. Be like the dudes on American Pickers..... buy some little dumb shit to get the ball rolling and then be like "sooo this old belair here, i could make a nice loveseat out of the back end of it maybe.... is that something you would sell, lets say $1500... im ready to pop on that". lmao
> *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 4 2010, 11:10 PM~17097977
> *something i found today! proble be the only time in my life that i ever stumble across a 57 rag rotten in the woods!!! goin to try and buy it tomorrow will see?
> 
> 
> ...


you found the needle in the haystack....


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 4 2010, 11:10 PM~17097977
> *something i found today! proble be the only time in my life that i ever stumble across a 57 rag rotten in the woods!!! goin to try and buy it tomorrow will see?
> 
> 
> ...


damn i never knew that north carolina was such a gold mined for impalas and other old cars.... how do you find all these cars????


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 6 2010, 08:23 PM~17117647
> *Thats right.. play it nice and smooth baby, lol. Be like the dudes on American Pickers..... buy some little dumb shit to get the ball rolling and then be like "sooo this old belair here, i could make a nice loveseat out of the back end of it maybe.... is that something you would sell, lets say $1500... im ready to pop on that". lmao
> *


i look that show! if he dont sell im goin to pop his face lol



> _Originally posted by redwhite_62+Apr 6 2010, 10:49 PM~17119494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just luck and huntin i guess


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

and yes IT IS A 1958 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE!!!!!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 7 2010, 07:41 PM~17127276
> *and yes IT IS A 1958 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. Just wow.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 7 2010, 06:41 PM~17127276
> *and yes IT IS A 1958 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i would murder the driver and plead insanity.... :angry: :angry:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 7 2010, 08:41 PM~17127276
> *and yes IT IS A 1958 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :machinegun: :run:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Apr 7 2010, 07:18 PM~17127783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after he talked to driver there was 2 57 hardtops that they smashed and hauled off yesterday he said there was one car left that they hadnt smashed yet and he told kenneth bro where it was. kenneth just left over tehre and said it was a 58 4 door on its side but nothing left good on it! said there was smashed 58 parts everywhere!!!!!!


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 7 2010, 07:53 PM~17128282
> *after he talked to driver there was 2 57 hardtops that they smashed and hauled off yesterday he said there was one car left that they hadnt smashed yet and he told kenneth bro where it was. kenneth just left over tehre and said it was a 58 4 door on its side but nothing left good on it! said there was smashed 58 parts everywhere!!!!!!
> *



That's insane... On one side... You have a guy with a 64 impala 4 door sedan with a 283 that thinks he's got a 40K car... "They sold one EXACTLY like this on barret Jackson for 40K!!!!"

And on the other side... You've got people crushin' 58 rag imps...

WTF?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

*67 chevy Impala Fast Back this Impala has been sitin In my Back Yard 4 like 7 Years Was Sopposed 2 Be A Family Project But my older Bros Had Nuthin Better To do But Throw Blows Over The Damn Car Cause 1 OF my Bos Sold The Front Uppers might consider selling cut out 4 hydros rest of suspension is there....Pm me if interested *


----------



## orangeR3gal863 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 21 2007, 05:34 PM~7046990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man Look At My Dream car 1962 Impala Just Look At It Gone To Wast!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Apr 7 2010, 08:42 PM~17128951
> *67 chevy Impala Fast Back this Impala has been sitin In my Back Yard 4 like 7 Years Was Sopposed 2 Be A Family Project But my older Bros Had Nuthin Better To do But Throw Blows Over The Damn Car Cause 1 OF my Bos Sold The Front Uppers might consider selling cut out 4 hydros rest of suspension is there....Pm me if interested
> 
> 
> ...


NOT TOO BAD OF A PROJECT :thumbsup:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 7 2010, 09:28 PM~17129755
> *NOT TOO BAD OF A PROJECT :thumbsup:
> *


GOT A NEW PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Apr 7 2010, 08:16 PM~17128590
> *That's insane... On one side... You have a guy with a 64 impala 4 door sedan with a 283 that thinks he's got a 40K car... "They sold one EXACTLY like this on barret Jackson for 40K!!!!"
> 
> And on the other side... You've got people crushin' 58 rag imps...
> ...


life aint always fair!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 7 2010, 06:41 PM~17127276
> *and yes IT IS A 1958 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: ah fuk


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 7 2010, 06:41 PM~17127276
> *and yes IT IS A 1958 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i part of me just died alittle


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 7 2010, 08:41 PM~17127276
> *and yes IT IS A 1958 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :rant: :ninja:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 7 2010, 08:53 PM~17128282
> *after he talked to driver there was 2 57 hardtops that they smashed and hauled off yesterday he said there was one car left that they hadnt smashed yet and he told kenneth bro where it was. kenneth just left over tehre and said it was a 58 4 door on its side but nothing left good on it! said there was smashed 58 parts everywhere!!!!!!
> *


The driver is a moron for not knowing what the hell he ran up on... It's like that show Pawn Stars. The episode where the toy truck driver was called to haul a car that was stored and the owner never took it. Ended up being a true Cobra... I think he got 30k cash.....Crazy part is that he got paid twice ! Once to haul it away and then he sold it.... Now that man was smart.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orangeR3gal863_@Apr 7 2010, 10:27 PM~17129744
> *Man Look At My Dream car 1962 Impala Just Look At It Gone To Wast!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Well, its a 62 HT.... plenty of them out there. Thats like finding a needle in a needle store.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 8 2010, 08:28 AM~17132321
> *Well, its a 62 HT.... plenty of them out there. Thats like finding a needle in a needle store.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 8 2010, 06:28 AM~17132321
> *Well, its a 62 HT.... plenty of them out there. Thats like finding a needle in a needle store.
> *


LOL YEP I GOT ONE FORSALE!!!


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

I know its not a Impala but its a Chevy. :biggrin: Found it when I was looking for parts.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 8 2010, 05:59 AM~17132217
> *The driver is a moron for not knowing what the hell he ran up on... It's like that show Pawn Stars. The episode where the toy truck driver was called to haul a car that was stored and the owner never took it. Ended up being a true Cobra... I think he got 30k cash.....Crazy part is that he got paid twice ! Once to haul it away and then he sold it.... Now that man was smart.
> *


i seen that one, what a lucky fukr


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

seen this one in the local junk yard  only part rusted is the roof. trunk floor boards are clean wit no rust :tears: 











edit: the red "c" stands for crush :wow:


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 8 2010, 06:19 PM~17138408
> *seen this one in the local junk yard    only part rusted is the roof. trunk floor boards are clean wit no rust  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


Was it a caprice or impala? Also is it a '70?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Apr 8 2010, 07:25 PM~17138476
> *Was it a caprice or impala? Also is it a '70?
> *


yep 70 impala, its not crushed yet, but on the next round of smashin its goin in...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Just got this :0 O.G. SS matching numbers barn find


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Apr 10 2010, 07:25 PM~17155529
> *Just got this :0 O.G. SS matching numbers barn find
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Apr 10 2010, 08:25 PM~17155529
> *Just got this :0 O.G. SS matching numbers barn find
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Apr 8 2010, 07:04 PM~17138247
> *I know its not a Impala but its a Chevy. :biggrin:  Found it when I was looking for parts.
> 
> 
> ...


Did they wanna sell it?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 where at


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 11 2010, 06:33 AM~17158395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i want it :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Apr 11 2010, 11:46 AM~17159806
> *:0  i want it :biggrin:
> *


sold for $9000


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 11 2010, 02:18 PM~17160580
> *sold for $9000
> *


how about $900 :biggrin: 
nah its looks really good tho.does it run?


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 11 2010, 05:34 AM~17158396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thats my car ! its in my back yard!






















its's for sale !!!!


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Apr 12 2010, 06:07 PM~17173171
> *Hey thats my car ! its in my back yard!
> 
> 
> ...


  I remember that car. Out of curiosity whats the price?


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Asking 18k , I am including a rust free front clip , solid extra frame , set of solid doors and , trunk , all stainless moldings, and a rust free 2 door hard top body to fix the rust. has all the vin tags and cowl tags for it . ,front seat , motor , trans everty thing !


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lucky59impala (May 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 8 2010, 06:28 AM~17132321
> *Well, its a 62 HT.... plenty of them out there. Thats like finding a needle in a needle store.
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Worst thread EVER! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Apr 12 2010, 07:07 PM~17173171
> *Hey thats my car ! its in my back yard!
> 
> 
> ...


holy hebrews, your right!! :cheesy: i remember CHEVYIMPALAS.COM was selling it


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 11 2010, 05:34 AM~17158396
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: 


That's a sweet rust bucket :biggrin:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 7 2010, 09:50 PM~17130109
> *life aint always fair!
> *



In fact... it is rarely fair... :biggrin:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

just saved a '61 vert.hopefully ill post some pics tomorrow


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Apr 17 2010, 08:35 PM~17223893
> *just saved a '61 vert.hopefully ill post some pics tomorrow
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Apr 17 2010, 08:35 PM~17223893
> *just saved a '61 vert.hopefully ill post some pics tomorrow
> *


u know the drill.




*PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN*


:biggrin:


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 15 2010, 03:22 AM~17199232
> *holy hebrews, your right!!  :cheesy: i remember CHEVYIMPALAS.COM was selling it
> *


And sold it cheap also :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Apr 18 2010, 12:07 AM~17225499
> *And sold it cheap also  :0
> *


sup relic :biggrin:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

Where are all these cars that yall posting located at ????

I aint never seen 60's impalas by the bundle down here in Miami Fl. lol


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 17 2010, 10:24 PM~17225173
> *u know the drill.
> PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
> :biggrin:
> *


ill get pics either tuesday or wednesday :biggrin: it kinda reminds me of your '61 vert


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 11 2010, 01:49 AM~17158098
> *Did they wanna sell it?
> *


Im working on it but the guy hasn't made up his mind.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Apr 18 2010, 09:10 PM~17231756
> *ill get pics either tuesday or wednesday :biggrin:  it kinda reminds me of your '61 vert
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Ok my turn, a few months back I was looking through Craigslist at work looking for a backseat for my 1962 Cadillac convertible. I happen to check 1962 Cadillac in the LA area and I see an add "Parting 1962 Cadillac". So I call the guy and he tells me he has a super rusty rag Cadillac that he is parting out so I ask him "do you got a back seat?" Yeah, Then I ask him "what else do you have?" I have a ton of parts. So I ask him "why you parting it out?" He said he has been holding on to it for a long time and the car is just to rusty to fix. Then he tells me if you want the parts to come by before 2 cause the tow truck is coming since he will be selling what ever is left over for scrap metal. I asked him how much are they giving you? He said $200.00. I offered him $300.00 in cash, and he said "Are you sure, you don't know the condition it is in" I figured that at the very least I could use if for a conversion so I left work immediatly (It's good to be the boss) and drove to Inglewood. Here is my $300.00 rust bucket that was 10 minutes from my house.

















































































This is a picture of the motor after I rebuilt the carb, added a one wire alternator, rebuilt the water pump, bought a battery, changed the sparkplugs, distributer cap, wires, attached a few vacumn lines, rebuilt the starter. I also took of the valve covers off and the engine was clean on the inside. After setting it on timing the damn car fired right up.



















The car was the 2454 car off the production line and had all the options but power vents and AC (I will add these). I am thinking of rebuiling this one completly stock with correct Maize (yellow) top, paint, and interior. I got to be honest with you I felt bad for the guy he never got around to fixing this car and he was so frustrated he was willing to let it go for $200.00. I told him I would scoop him up when the car is done and take him for a cruise. I now have 3 Cadillac Rags, I have become those collectors that have to many projects to start one, and the neighbors are like WTF another car!!?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Good purchase :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Apr 19 2010, 01:27 AM~17233933
> *Ok my turn, a few months back I was looking through Craigslist at work looking for a backseat for my 1962 Cadillac convertible. I happen to check 1962 Cadillac in the LA area and I see an add "Parting 1962 Cadillac". So I call the guy and he tells me he has a super rusty rag  Cadillac that he is parting out so I ask him "do you got a back seat?" Yeah, Then I ask him "what else do you have?" I have a ton of parts. So I ask him "why you parting it out?" He said he has been holding on to it for a long time and the car is just to rusty to fix.  Then he tells me if you want the parts to come by before 2 cause the tow truck is coming since he will be selling what ever is left over for scrap metal. I asked him how much are they giving you? He said $200.00.  I offered him $300.00 in cash, and he said "Are you sure, you don't know the condition it is in" I figured that at the very least I could use if for a conversion so I left work immediatly (It's good to be the boss) and drove to Inglewood. Here is my $300.00 rust bucket that was 10 minutes from my house.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Apr 18 2010, 11:27 PM~17233933
> *Ok my turn, a few months back I was looking through Craigslist at work looking for a backseat for my 1962 Cadillac convertible. I happen to check 1962 Cadillac in the LA area and I see an add "Parting 1962 Cadillac". So I call the guy and he tells me he has a super rusty rag  Cadillac that he is parting out so I ask him "do you got a back seat?" Yeah, Then I ask him "what else do you have?" I have a ton of parts. So I ask him "why you parting it out?" He said he has been holding on to it for a long time and the car is just to rusty to fix.  Then he tells me if you want the parts to come by before 2 cause the tow truck is coming since he will be selling what ever is left over for scrap metal. I asked him how much are they giving you? He said $200.00.  I offered him $300.00 in cash, and he said "Are you sure, you don't know the condition it is in" I figured that at the very least I could use if for a conversion so I left work immediatly (It's good to be the boss) and drove to Inglewood. Here is my $300.00 rust bucket that was 10 minutes from my house.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Apr 19 2010, 09:26 AM~17235201
> *Good purchase :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 20 2010, 07:09 AM~17245899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where was this located?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> The jungle!! :wow:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> > The jungle!! :wow:
> 
> 
> so whats in the jungle :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 20 2010, 07:09 AM~17245899
> *
> 
> 
> ...











How much for the air horns???? :biggrin:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2010, 09:11 PM~17232640
> *:cheesy:
> *


here are some pics.maybe you could help me out :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

some more pics


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Apr 20 2010, 08:30 PM~17253814
> *some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


you wanna sell? how much? if no i have the windshield post for it!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 20 2010, 07:26 PM~17251250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$9.99 Shipped and i'll throw in the luggage rack with horns!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big C+Apr 20 2010, 10:39 AM~17247124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should post that up in the ACCESSORY FEST


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Apr 20 2010, 08:30 PM~17253814
> *some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

dont worry i got all of them


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Apr 21 2010, 09:45 AM~17257316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Apr 20 2010, 10:25 PM~17253721
> *here are some pics.maybe you could help me out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Apr 20 2010, 08:30 PM~17253814
> *some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


wow, thats sad.....that car needs major attention


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

dont worry i got all of them
[/quote]
proof of said statements , the 58 has been posted in here about 10 times allready with that same guy looking at it , it was taken in the 80s and its floating all over the web , good try though newbie , , , , , , , , , , , , , but try again


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

:h5: WELL SAID GRINCH


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

To the top


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 21 2010, 09:06 AM~17257944
> *wow, thats sad.....that car needs major attention
> *


yea,but ima do my best to bring it back to life


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Apr 21 2010, 03:55 PM~17260664
> *yea,but ima do my best to bring it back to life
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

I know pics or it didnt happen but the guy across the street has a 64 in his garage that has been parked in there since 69. Im trying to get the license plate but his dad wont come off of it. The body is great except where things fell into the trunk and put dents in it. I cant make it in far enough to look at the interior yet. The motor in not together because he was going to drag race it. He said he would sell the car for $10000 and not a penny less. Im going to try to get pics this weekend.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Apr 21 2010, 08:13 PM~17263186
> *I know pics or it didnt happen but the guy across the street has a 64 in his garage that has been parked in there since 69. Im trying to get the license plate but his dad wont come off of it. The body is great except where things fell into the trunk and put dents in it. I cant make it in far enough to look at the interior yet. The motor in not together because he was going to drag race it. He said he would sell the car for $10000 and not a penny less. Im going to try to get pics this weekend.
> *


10K damn Must Be A 409 Or Convertible :0 Post Up Those Pics I'd Love To See It..


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Apr 21 2010, 08:45 AM~17257316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 21 2010, 08:52 PM~17264413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is that for sale?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 21 2010, 09:52 PM~17264413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I Want That... :0


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 21 2010, 09:52 PM~17264413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: any pics of the 59 behind it


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 21 2010, 08:31 PM~17265152
> *:0  is that for sale?
> *


I used to have one like that sold it around 06 wished i would have kept it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 22 2010, 03:09 PM~17271885
> *I used to have one like that sold it around 06 wished i would have kept it
> *


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 09:46 PM~17263553
> *10K damn Must Be A 409 Or Convertible  :0  Post Up Those Pics I'd Love To See It..
> *


Its not, Thats why its still in his garage.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Apr 22 2010, 04:00 PM~17272390
> *Its not, Thats why its still in his garage.
> *


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 21 2010, 07:52 PM~17264413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i have a kingwood for sale :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Apr 21 2010, 08:45 AM~17257316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Apr 20 2010, 09:25 PM~17253721
> *here are some pics.maybe you could help me out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice, bent like mine and its got pw's


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 21 2010, 08:31 PM~17265152
> *:0  is that for sale?
> *



Yes it is


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 23 2010, 05:55 AM~17278554
> *Yes it is, he wants $2800
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*My recycled 1961 Parkwood "Old Gold" Freshly cut and buffed.*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 23 2010, 07:34 AM~17278775
> *My recycled 1961 Parkwood "Old Gold"  Freshly cut and buffed.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2010, 09:42 PM~17276769
> *nice, bent like mine and its got pw's
> *


yep.would it be better to get a new window post of try to fix it?


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 23 2010, 07:34 AM~17278775
> *My recycled 1961 Parkwood "Old Gold"  Freshly cut and buffed.
> 
> 
> ...


ESCAPED FROM THE KILLING FIELDS :biggrin: 

LOOKS AWESOME!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ShibbyShibby, doctahouse


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Damnnn the back end of this car looks perfect! That's what I need for my rag!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2010, 09:42 PM~17276769
> *nice, bent like mine and its got pw's
> *



Hell Bent II? :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Went out to one of the local Indian Reservations. Overpriced to say the least.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

A train cut this one in half back in 70's. No he didn't make it out of that wreak.

















Canadian only Beaumont


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Apr 23 2010, 04:40 PM~17282475
> *yep.would it be better to get a new window post of try to fix it?
> *


i got one for you allready cut off ready to ship , plus have all the inner and outer trim pieces you need for the post as well , hit me up if you fix it


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 21 2010, 12:27 PM~17259246
> *proof of said statements , the 58 has been posted in here about 10 times allready with that same guy looking at it , it was taken in the 80s and its floating all over the web , good try though newbie , , , , , , , , , , , , , but try again
> *


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 23 2010, 07:16 PM~17283343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 23 2010, 06:18 PM~17283359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with all the belair 2 door hard tops , i cant ever recall seein that many in one place at a time


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 23 2010, 07:23 PM~17283409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that has to be somewhere in the midwest or up close to north dakota.... :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 23 2010, 07:26 PM~17283437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER MIND ALBERTA, CANADA.....................MY BAD............LOVE THE SCENARIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 23 2010, 04:23 PM~17283408
> *whats up with all the belair 2 door hard tops , i cant ever recall seein that many in one place at a time
> *



I really don't know how he got all of them. He says he had about 400 cars back in 1999, went through a divorce, sold a bunch at that time and crushed most of the 400. This is really all that's left. He also says he has about another 48 cars but they're all over.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 23 2010, 04:11 PM~17283278
> *Hell Bent II?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 23 2010, 04:29 PM~17283456
> *I really don't know how he got all of them. He says he had about 400 cars back in 1999, went through a divorce, sold a bunch at that time and crushed most of the 400. This is really all that's left. He also says he has about another 48 cars but they're all over.
> *


Is he at least selling parts


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

gonna visit this place in june when i visit my folks. there a classic car dealer but they have a huge property with like 3- 400 cars. freeport maine... thats a sample pic... ill be sure to take my camera


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 23 2010, 04:26 PM~17283437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FIND!!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 23 2010, 10:35 PM~17286348
> *Is he at least selling parts
> *



Nope  For example, I wanted the grill guard off that mangled 61. Whole car only, $1000. They'll sit and rust. The robin egg blue 61 is $5000.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Apr 24 2010, 01:56 AM~17287248
> *NICE FIND!!!
> 
> 
> ...



$7000G's


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

nice finds!!!

how much he wanting for the 61 2dr belairs?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Apr 24 2010, 11:20 AM~17289053
> *nice finds!!!
> 
> how much he wanting for the 61 2dr belairs?
> *


These are his prices. He was throwing numbers around. I added comments to the price. This is off his ad:

'60 2dr post $2500 obo SOLD (**This was still out there, and not sold) 
'60 2dr hrdtp $ 3500 firm
'61 4dr hrdtp $ 2500
'61 bubbletp $ 3500
'61 bubbletp $ 5000 (**Robin egg blue)
'61 bubbletp $ 3500
'61 bubbletp $ 7500 '350/auto PENDING (**red one on the concrete pad)
'61 bubbletp $ 4000 (**medium blue one)
'61 bubbletp $ 1000 (**Bumper guard one)
'62 2drhrdtp $ 1000 (Black one)
RAGTOPS

'63 rgtp impala $ 3500 
'63 rgtp '327' $ 8000 SOLD (**not sold white rag)
'63 pontiac rgtp $ 3500
'64 2drhrdtp $ 2000 (**white one)
'64 4dr $ 1200
'64 2dr $ 2500 (**Red one)
'65 2drpost $ 1800
'66 'SS' '327' $ 5500
'69 2dr '327' $ 1500


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

lovin those belair bubbletops


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Apr 24 2010, 03:39 PM~17289898
> *lovin those belair bubbletops
> *


:yes: me too :yes:


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Feb 13 2010, 09:21 PM~16605226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 is that a 50 merc? if s how much is thatguy wanting??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

some live it up, some live to die.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2010, 06:08 PM~17298168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a tight pic tony


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2010, 08:08 PM~17298168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the ticket on the 63 rag


bubble top saved


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Apr 26 2010, 12:10 AM~17302205
> *whats the ticket on the 63 rag
> 
> *


1500 





















just kidding its one my homies im doing floor pans and trunk in it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MY 64 SS PROJECT 4 SALE


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2010, 09:03 PM~17300595
> *some live it up, some live to die.
> 
> 
> ...


Need some sheet metal & maybe some parts from the dead 4door. 

PM let me know & thank


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Dont know what the hell went wrong here this one was tagged and on the road in 98 the trunk is full of restoration books looked like it was a nice car in the late 90s


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 26 2010, 12:42 PM~17304862
> *Dont know what the hell went wrong here this one was tagged and on the road in 98 the trunk is full of restoration books looked like it was a nice car in the late 90s
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I NEED THE 3 PEICE COVE TRUNK MOLDINGS BIG C :wow:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 26 2010, 09:43 AM~17304877
> *DAMN I NEED THE 3 PEICE COVE TRUNK MOLDINGS BIG C :wow:
> *


There the ss ones not the sport coupe ones


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2010, 01:18 AM~17302260
> *1500
> just kidding its one my homies im doing floor pans and trunk in it
> *


damn i was half way to krum before i scrolled down :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 23 2010, 03:12 PM~17283297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is a cool ass picture.. had to mess with it a bit


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Apr 26 2010, 06:55 PM~17310588
> *that is a cool ass picture.. had to mess with it a bit
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2010, 11:18 PM~17302260
> *1500
> just kidding its one my homies im doing floor pans and trunk in it
> *


 :0 :nono: :rant: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 23 2010, 04:29 PM~17283456
> *I really don't know how he got all of them. He says he had about 400 cars back in 1999, went through a divorce, sold a bunch at that time and crushed most of the 400. This is really all that's left. He also says he has about another 48 cars but they're all over.
> *


Damn homie!!! I have an 8 car, car hauler on standby and borrowed some cash from my mom :happysad: So i'm ready to head up there and swoop some up!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 26 2010, 01:04 PM~17305103
> *There the ss ones not the sport coupe ones
> *


I KNOW


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

few oldies but goodies


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

O Chit Same Color As Mine..... "Midnight Blue" :0 :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2010, 02:57 PM~17343261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that nice.hope you or someone else picks it up


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2010, 05:57 PM~17343261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty right there.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 29 2010, 05:47 PM~17343183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this Ace, this was pulled out of a Georgia field and the old gas station setting really sets it off. :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

> dont worry i got all of them


proof of said statements , the 58 has been posted in here about 10 times allready with that same guy looking at it , it was taken in the 80s and its floating all over the web , good try though newbie , , , , , , , , , , , , , but try again
[/quote]

if you did not know me let me introduce myself,
oklahoma Wayne, been doing this for 15 years , found the 58 in 2001, and thats MIke form MJ CRUSIERS PICKING THROUG carcass, this car is is in central oklahoma , so, the origilan pics are on my trophy wall, , the rag 65s are in aTulsa,, and check the date, of registry, i aint new to this, got a few more to post

i spend more time hunting treasures than i do typing about other peoples finds

here are a few more
58 4 dr had a original kit bristow, ok
58 in graveyard , stillwater, ok
61 turq. my backyard, bristow, ok
60 ht, graveyard, still water, ok
57 rag, my backyard,


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Apr 26 2010, 07:55 PM~17310588
> *that is a cool ass picture.. had to mess with it a bit
> 
> 
> ...




Damn that looks like a painting


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> proof of said statements , the 58 has been posted in here about 10 times allready with that same guy looking at it , it was taken in the 80s and its floating all over the web , good try though newbie , , , , , , , , , , , , , but try again


 if you did not know me let me introduce myself,
oklahoma Wayne, been doing this for 15 years , found the 58 in 2001, and thats MIke form MJ CRUSIERS PICKING THROUG carcass, this car is is in central oklahoma , so, the origilan pics are on my trophy wall, , the rag 65s are in aTulsa,, and check the date, of registry, i aint new to this, got a few more to post

*i spend more time hunting treasures than i do typing about other peoples finds*

here are a few more
58 4 dr had a original kit bristow, ok
58 in graveyard , stillwater, ok
61 turq. my backyard, bristow, ok
60 ht, graveyard, still water, ok
57 rag, my backyard,










[/quote]if your referrin to me on that statement , i dont type about other peoples finds , all the cars i have ever posted in here are all at my place , not places i have found over the years , i dont post other peoples cars or ones i find until they are at my place in my ownership


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2010, 02:08 AM~17298168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thought you sold the 60-ragtop?


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

[/quote]if your referrin to me on that statement , i dont type about other peoples finds , all the cars i have ever posted in here are all at my place , not places i have found over the years , i dont post other peoples cars or ones i find until they are at my place in my ownership 

lets keep hunting theni got a few more. too many to list been in the game too long. 
i will hit you up some time when i find something i cant get for self

Oklahoma wayne
Mostly Impalas Ltd


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@May 2 2010, 12:09 AM~17363287
> *Thought you sold the 60-ragtop?
> *


i did, its still here waiting to go to l.a.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2010, 03:57 PM~17343261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

This dude calls me up and tells me he wants to get rid of the junk on his land cuz' he is tired of looking at it and he is moving to AZ so he wants it out of there so I said OK.......................................






















1960 Olds Convert for a conversion  

















































1960 Impala 283 matching numbers car :0


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 3 2010, 10:20 PM~17379183
> *This dude calls me up and tells me he wants to get rid of the junk on his land cuz' he is tired of looking at it and he is moving to AZ so he wants it out of there so I said OK.......................................
> 1960 Olds Convert for a conversion
> 
> ...


That thing almost looks too nice to use for a conversion. Got more pics and maybe a price for that bad boy.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@May 4 2010, 03:50 AM~17384327
> *That thing almost looks too nice to use for a conversion. Got more pics and maybe a price for that bad boy.
> *


It is sold


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Went to a yard today that I haven't been to in a while to get some '60 parts and there is still alot of good stuff left. Dude had about 5000 cars and Impala Bobs, Cars Inc and Classic Industries bought about 3000 of them.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

lookin for a '61 parts car.if any1 could help me find one it would be much appreciated.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

were r them pics took at


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 4 2010, 08:27 PM~17391142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see a boattail


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

this guy had car on cl make offers must go so i offered him a grand he came back with 3400 wtf how bout u put the think together and with wheels its a shame looks like it has all the great options like tilt ss buckets etc, oh well


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 5 2010, 01:27 PM~17400424
> *this guy had car on cl make offers must go so i offered him a grand he came back with 3400 wtf how bout u put the think together and with wheels its a shame looks like it has all the great options like tilt ss buckets etc, oh well
> 
> 
> ...


Hit me up homie. I got '64's all day, all put together for cheap


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 what else you got?


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 5 2010, 12:27 PM~17400424
> *this guy had car on cl make offers must go so i offered him a grand he came back with 3400 wtf how bout u put the think together and with wheels its a shame looks like it has all the great options like tilt ss buckets etc, oh well
> 
> 
> ...


was this one for sale on LIL a while back?


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

it was on craigslist in medfrord or


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 5 2010, 03:32 PM~17401683
> *:0 what else you got?
> *


What do you need?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 5 2010, 07:03 PM~17403578
> *What do you need?
> *


got any decent 63 or 64 projects for reasonable price.....................this a po'ass mesican!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 5 2010, 10:01 PM~17404206
> *got any decent 63 or 64 projects for reasonable price.....................this a po'ass mesican!!
> *



this dudes a p-town baller, he sweats diamonds :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 5 2010, 08:53 PM~17404832
> *this dudes a p-town baller, he sweats diamonds :biggrin:
> *


yea right I wish thats why u got TWO drops and I got a ford  .........................................ASSSHOLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 5 2010, 10:56 PM~17404886
> *yea right I wish thats why u got TWO drops and I got a ford   .........................................ASSSHOLE!!!!!!!!
> *



but ones a rotting impala for this topic










:happysad:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 5 2010, 09:03 PM~17404973
> *but ones a rotting impala for this topic
> 
> 
> ...


I'll trade u tha linc and tha rossa......... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 5 2010, 11:04 PM~17405001
> *I'll trade u tha linc and tha rossa......... :biggrin:
> *



i can't, i'd have to come out with cash on top for the 'rossa and we know i can't afford that one :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 5 2010, 09:06 PM~17405035
> *i can't, i'd have to come out with cash on top for the 'rossa and we know i can't afford that one :biggrin:
> *


yea true :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 5 2010, 08:01 PM~17404206
> *got any decent 63 or 64 projects for reasonable price.....................this a po'ass mesican!!
> *


Yes I do mister....... 1963 SS matching numbers 327 Turbofire. Missing the hubcaps :uh: $4000.00 O.B.O :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 6 2010, 05:10 AM~17407322
> *Yes I do mister....... 1963 SS matching numbers 327 Turbofire. Missing the hubcaps :uh: $4000.00 O.B.O :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 5 2010, 09:03 PM~17403578
> *What do you need?
> *


66 perhaps? low price lol im only 15. im tryna sell my regal to buy a 6.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 5 2010, 11:03 PM~17404973
> *but ones a rotting impala for this topic
> 
> 
> ...


i know those wheels :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 5 2010, 01:27 PM~17400424
> *this guy had car on cl make offers must go so i offered him a grand he came back with 3400 wtf how bout u put the think together and with wheels its a shame looks like it has all the great options like tilt ss buckets etc, oh well
> 
> 
> ...


that cars is not too bad actually, i went and checked it out,pretty solid and its a true ss. he started to do a rebuild then just gave up. if it had the correct motor and trans it would be a good del but car comes with neither.has a few power options but nothin crazy. I told him 2500 the way it sits but he didnt like it.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@May 9 2010, 10:20 AM~17434217
> *that cars is not too bad actually, i went and checked it out,pretty solid and its a true ss. he started to do a rebuild then just gave up. if it had the correct motor and trans it would be a good del but car comes with neither.has a few power options but nothin crazy. I told him 2500 the way it sits but he didnt like it.
> *


he's gonna be one of those that have that car 10 years from now and wont go down on the price


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@May 9 2010, 10:20 AM~17434217
> *that cars is not too bad actually, i went and checked it out,pretty solid and its a true ss. he started to do a rebuild then just gave up. if it had the correct motor and trans it would be a good del but car comes with neither.has a few power options but nothin crazy. I told him 2500 the way it sits but he didnt like it.
> *


yeah it has the tilt wheel wich would be nice in the wagon my damn gut is too big haha


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@May 9 2010, 06:57 PM~17437449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that '57 keeps catchin my eye


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@May 9 2010, 08:57 PM~17437449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


59 bel air hardtop :wow: thats rare


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 5 2010, 11:03 PM~17404973
> *but ones a rotting impala for this topic
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 11 2010, 08:38 AM~17452388
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Special for you!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 6 2010, 04:41 PM~17411237
> *66 perhaps? low price lol im only 15. im tryna sell my regal to buy a 6.
> *


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

some of my newest to the addition , picked up 14 more in the last 3 weeks


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 14 2010, 03:40 PM~17492432
> *some of my newest to the addition , picked up 14 more in the last 3 weeks
> 
> 
> ...


That yellow 4 dr dont look to bad


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

SAVED! solid minus the trunk and some patching on floors... its for sale! $3500.00


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2010, 06:08 PM~17298168
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Where's the green 62 wagon? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@May 15 2010, 11:29 AM~17498074
> *SAVED! solid minus the trunk and some patching on floors... its for sale! $3500.00
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

ANOTHER IMPALA SAVED


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this is actually one of my FAVORITE topics.. gives me so much inspiration to go and buy another ride  and one of these above im gettin too  and if i dont sell the regal ill just raise enough to buy one... im thinkin o starting a collection.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@May 15 2010, 11:26 AM~17498304
> *Where's the green 62 wagon?  :biggrin:
> *


chillin... waiting to become the King of Clean Patina :biggrin:


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

Skim those seats on that 64 are those buckets, and if they are will you be intrested in selling those for my sixtrey.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 15 2010, 08:41 PM~17501619
> *chillin... waiting to become the King of Clean Patina :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: QUESTION: WHY EVERY TIME I SEE THAT 63 4 DOOR ITS ON ITS ROOF??
NICE SOLID LOOKING WAGON :biggrin:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 15 2010, 11:19 PM~17501891
> *:wow: QUESTION: WHY EVERY TIME I SEE THAT 63 4 DOOR ITS ON ITS ROOF??
> NICE SOLID LOOKING WAGON :biggrin:
> *


a 4 door is junk, steal the floors and fuck it


----------



## v-v62 (Sep 18, 2007)

My SS when i start to build it


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 15 2010, 08:41 PM~17501619
> *chillin... waiting to become the King of Clean Patina :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



One day... I'll have a backyard full of 55-70 chevy passenger cars too... :biggrin: 

For now... gotta be patient... at least, my toys are sleeping in a dry place :0


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh... by the way... saved one myself... haven't started working seriously on it since I saved it in... 2004... because I put some efforts on my 63 ragger... but getting parts here and there and learning a lot on here... :biggrin: 


























































































































SAVED! :biggrin:


----------



## Elizondo.G (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@May 16 2010, 01:46 PM~17506398
> *a 4 door is junk, steal the floors and fuck it
> *












:0


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2010, 11:40 AM~17513956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I see a Budlight can.....mmmmmm.... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@May 17 2010, 10:47 AM~17515279
> *:wow: I see a Budlight can.....mmmmmm.... :biggrin:
> *


Its a must out there in the KRUMpton heat :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

my homie came across the find of the century










































AND NOW........DUN DUN DUN


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

AND NOW........DUN DUN DUN 



















:0 ........  ...........  ..


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 17 2010, 08:55 PM~17520255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: my model is a dead on match :cheesy:


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

damn this is a sad az topic... :tears: 
but i just cant stay away :twak: :dunno:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 17 2010, 05:46 PM~17519538
> *my homie came across the find of the century
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: OMG


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 17 2010, 06:55 PM~17520255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 HOLY CRAP, THAT TRUNK IS F***ED


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Too bad that rear frame section is gone. If the car is indeed a numbers matching. 

Good find!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

nice come up on that 409


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 17 2010, 07:46 PM~17519538
> *my homie came across the find of the century
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 21 2010, 07:20 AM~17560659
> *nice come up on that 409
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 17 2010, 06:46 PM~17519538
> *my homie came across the find of the century
> 
> 
> ...


409 Vert Save her!


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 21 2010, 02:21 PM~17564012
> *409 Vert Save her!
> *


damn wish i could put that emblem on my car,but i like to keep things original.


----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@May 21 2010, 02:37 PM~17564121
> *damn wish i could put that emblem on my car,but i like to keep things original.
> *


 

 X2


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

:tears:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 17 2010, 05:46 PM~17519538
> *my homie came across the find of the century
> 
> 
> ...


damn that is a car that you take your time and replace everything brand new factory, good find homie


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 22 2010, 09:51 AM~17570452
> *damn that is a car that you take your time and replace everything brand new factory, good find homie
> *


try telling that to my homie, hes gonna juice it :tears:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 22 2010, 03:04 PM~17571815
> *try telling that to my homie, hes gonna juice it :tears:
> *


no you cant juice a rag 409.gotta keep it on stock hubs.throw a different color on it or chrome the rack,but keep it as og as possible.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+May 22 2010, 05:04 PM~17571815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


southern comfort , owned by dippinit on here is a number matching 63 rag 409 car , its juiced and shaved and molded , and all the other bells and wistles . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . not all people want to keeps things factory , if we did we would be in love with impalas , thats what makes the world go round and round


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 22 2010, 09:30 PM~17574165
> *southern comfort , owned by dippinit on here is a number matching 63 rag 409 car , its juiced and shaved and molded , and all the other bells and wistles . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  not all people want to keeps things factory , if we did we would be in love with impalas , thats what makes the world go round and round
> *


never said keep everything factory,a 409 rag is something i would try to keep og. :cheesy: lol of all people i thought you would love impalas since you have 100+


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 22 2010, 03:04 PM~17571815
> *try telling that to my homie, hes gonna juice it :tears:
> *


He aint wrong


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Cut that 409


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~INK BY THE OUNCE~_@May 23 2010, 12:40 AM~17574713
> *He aint wrong
> *



x2 juice that mugg


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

For Sale $4,500 with title


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 23 2010, 08:34 PM~17579889
> *For Sale $4,500 with title
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 23 2010, 06:34 PM~17579889
> *For Sale $4,500 with title
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@May 23 2010, 12:07 AM~17574472
> *never said keep everything factory,a 409 rag is something i would try to keep og. :cheesy: lol of all people i thought you would love impalas since you have 100+
> *


some cars i personally would keep og , but thats me , as i tried to say , if everyone was the same in the world , everyone would love og impalas and there would be no other car ever built , that would make for a boring world , i say keep it og but , odds are the block is cracked , not only that its just a 340 horse power car , its a nice find but would be worth more parted out in the stage its in than to restore it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 23 2010, 08:34 PM~17579889
> *For Sale $4,500 with title
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@May 17 2010, 01:47 AM~17512515
> *One day... I'll have a backyard full of 55-70 chevy passenger cars too...  :biggrin:
> 
> For now... gotta be patient... at least, my toys are sleeping in a dry place  :0
> ...


what year impala is that omie a 96?? :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 23 2010, 06:34 PM~17579889
> *For Sale $4,500 with title
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics? that looks like the blue one i had a few years ago


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 23 2010, 09:33 PM~17581958
> *some cars i personally would keep og , but thats me , as i tried to say , if everyone was the same in the world , everyone would love og impalas and there would be no other car ever built , that would make for a boring world , i say keep it og but , odds are the block is cracked , not only that its just a 340 horse power car , its a nice find but would be worth more parted out in the stage its in than to restore it
> *


yea that would be really boring. sellin the motor shouldnt be too hard,but fixin it would take a long time,but im not sure me personally would be able to part out any '64 vert.'64s are my favorite year.


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Its not am Impala but it needs saving.....

It has the original motor and auto trans. The top is there and in decent shape but I would replace it. The good news is the top is good enough to protect the inside alot. The floors need minor patches. And there is some rust through around the rear fenderwell. I could not see inside the trunk but it felt pretty decent from underneath. The seats are there but have signs of rats nets at some point or still. There is no Title for it but the paperwork is completed to be able to transfer ownership legaly and the new owner can get it registered/titled. Acording the the old guy this price is only gonna be good for a while before he decides he might want to keep it (LOL). I would do it but I dont have the spare funds right now much less room for it. If anyone is interested PM and I can try to get more pics if needed. IT is not a quick fixer and driver but has plenty of potential. I can help with loading for transport but you would have to arrange for pickup.

$1300.00


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 17 2010, 06:46 PM~17519538
> *my homie came across the find of the century
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :run: :run:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@May 24 2010, 06:02 PM~17590935
> *Its not am Impala but it needs saving.....
> 
> It has the original motor and auto trans. The top is there and in decent shape but I would replace it. The good news is the top is good enough to protect the inside alot. The floors need minor patches. And there is some rust through around the rear fenderwell. I could not see inside the trunk but it felt pretty decent from underneath. The seats are there but have signs of rats nets at some point or still. There is no Title for it but the paperwork is completed to be able to transfer ownership legaly and the new owner can get it registered/titled. Acording the the old guy this price is only gonna be good for a while before he decides he might want to keep it (LOL). I would do it but I dont have the spare funds right now much less room for it. If anyone is interested PM and I can try to get more pics if needed. IT is not a quick fixer and driver but has plenty of potential. I can help with loading for transport but you would have to arrange for pickup.
> ...


wheres it at?and what year is it?67?


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@May 17 2010, 02:18 AM~17512558
> *Oh... by the way... saved one myself... haven't started working seriously on it since I saved it in... 2004... because I put some efforts on my 63 ragger... but getting parts here and there and learning a lot on here...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@May 24 2010, 06:02 PM~17590935
> *Its not am Impala but it needs saving.....
> 
> It has the original motor and auto trans. The top is there and in decent shape but I would replace it. The good news is the top is good enough to protect the inside alot. The floors need minor patches. And there is some rust through around the rear fenderwell. I could not see inside the trunk but it felt pretty decent from underneath. The seats are there but have signs of rats nets at some point or still. There is no Title for it but the paperwork is completed to be able to transfer ownership legaly and the new owner can get it registered/titled. Acording the the old guy this price is only gonna be good for a while before he decides he might want to keep it (LOL). I would do it but I dont have the spare funds right now much less room for it. If anyone is interested PM and I can try to get more pics if needed. IT is not a quick fixer and driver but has plenty of potential. I can help with loading for transport but you would have to arrange for pickup.
> ...


them 8 lug rims and hubs are not cheap. Pontiac people pay damn good money for them b/c that what the 2+2 came with.


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala+May 24 2010, 09:02 PM~17590935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one only has the 8 lugs on the front now. Someone changed the rear already.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Location unknown


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 31 2010, 10:35 AM~17653750
> *Location unknown
> 
> 
> ...


someone needs to save this :cheesy: 
im sure its an old picture


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

saw this 59 elco on a transport going down the freeway, W big block in the bed


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

came up on a little 62 parts car yesterday :biggrin: check out the bumper guards lol


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2010, 08:43 AM~17683228
> *saw this 59 elco on a transport going down the freeway, W big block in the bed
> 
> 
> ...


there was a 59 el camino in amarillo tx you could see it from I 40 rite around the caddy ranch dont know if it is still there i did have some pics.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

this is in FENTON MO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

some 1 save this ss only 500


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 3 2010, 04:02 PM~17687300
> *this is in FENTON MO
> 
> 
> ...


i need the chrome trim and latches for the top.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@May 24 2010, 06:10 PM~17591814
> *wheres it at?and what year is it?67?
> *


63


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 3 2010, 07:31 PM~17688109
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


 :wow: :0 IT WILL PROBABLY SELL FOR AT LEAST $5-10K....... :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 3 2010, 03:34 PM~17687574
> *i need the chrome trim and latches for the top.
> *


want his ebay name so you can message him?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2010, 07:46 AM~17683238
> *came up on a little 62 parts car yesterday :biggrin: check out the bumper guards lol
> 
> 
> ...


it was also an AC car, keys still in the ignition. anybody need any 62 parts?


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

byb garage


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 3 2010, 03:10 PM~17687381
> *some 1 save this ss only 500
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: where is it?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 3 2010, 04:02 PM~17687300
> *this is in FENTON MO
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take those latches :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jun 4 2010, 12:45 AM~17691223
> *byb garage
> 
> 
> ...


the 61 is a little rough but the others don't look bad at all.


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

found this in iowa


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 3 2010, 05:31 PM~17688109
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


dam ttt for power windows.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 3 2010, 05:02 PM~17687300
> *this is in FENTON MO
> 
> 
> ...


how much?? i live in mo, ill go get the fawker.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 29 2010, 01:47 PM~17343183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that color combo


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

sad that people let those cars rot


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

i know this might sound funny but im trying to bring back a 62 impala 4 door whit post to life i know y huu but my wifes grampa was the original owner he past away a few years back and lucky me she got the 4 door the car is complet but i bad shape im looking for the interior parts like seats door panels and more but only if ther in good shape no rips or tears im in nor cal let me know if u got the whole car or just the parts i need


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 8 2010, 01:09 PM~17727141
> *how much?? i live in mo, ill go get the fawker.
> *


$1000 ITS ON EBAY RIGHT NOW


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jun 8 2010, 08:22 PM~17733534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALOT of solid parts there


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 8 2010, 09:27 PM~17733595
> *ALOT of solid parts there
> *


I KNOW,IM GETTIN ACOUPLE X-FRAMES FROM HERE :biggrin: ....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jun 8 2010, 10:22 PM~17733534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN LOOK HOW FUCKIN SOLID ALL THAT SHIT IS :wow:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

AND MOST OF EM FOUR DOORS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 8 2010, 11:26 PM~17734190
> *AND MOST OF EM FOUR DOORS
> *


SHIT I LOVE SOLID 4 DOORS, EXCELLENT DONOR CARS TO SAVE OUR 2 DOORS :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 9 2010, 01:39 AM~17734284
> *SHIT I LOVE SOLID 4 DOORS, EXCELLENT DONOR CARS TO SAVE OUR 2 DOORS :biggrin:
> *


skim forgive my young friend, he's on some 4 door shit...I'm trying to take him under my wing.


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jun 9 2010, 12:43 AM~17734324
> *skim forgive my young friend, he's on some 4 door shit...I'm trying to take him under my wing.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2010, 05:58 PM~17688854
> *it was also an AC car, keys still in the ignition. anybody need any 62 parts?
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP WITH THOSE GUARDS :wow:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jun 9 2010, 02:19 AM~17734551
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


...and colby is trying too, it's like trying to house break a dog. Cam, a 4 door is what our grandpa's rode to church in, a 2 door is what our dad's filled the center pan up with ice and beer and drove around pulling bitches in. That's probably why all 2 doors have rotted center trunk pans, lol that's what some older cat told me at a car show. "You take those drain pan plugs loose, pour some ice in that center pan, put your beer in, and there ya go."


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 9 2010, 12:24 AM~17734575
> *:wow:
> WHATS UP WITH THOSE GUARDS :wow:
> *


I dont know, I tripped out on that too.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2010, 05:58 PM~17688854
> *it was also an AC car, keys still in the ignition. anybody need any 62 parts?
> 
> 
> ...


nicca you know I do :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 8 2010, 10:39 PM~17734284
> *SHIT I LOVE SOLID 4 DOORS, EXCELLENT DONOR CARS TO SAVE OUR 2 DOORS :biggrin:
> *


:nosad: 4 DOORS CAN DO SOME THINGS :biggrin: 


MY BROTHERS DEUCE AT THE BACK BUMPER BASH HERE IN LOUISVILLE


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 12 2010, 11:51 AM~17768184
> *:nosad: 4 DOORS CAN DO SOME THINGS :biggrin:
> MY BROTHERS DEUCE AT THE BACK BUMPER BASH HERE IN LOUISVILLE
> 
> ...


i dont care if a 4 door hops higher than the space needle cuz when it comes down to earth it still has 2 doors too many homie im just sayin' :uh:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 13 2010, 05:39 PM~17776136
> *i dont care if a 4 door hops higher than the space needle cuz when it comes down to earth it still has 2 doors too many homie im just sayin' :uh:
> *


TRUE, BUT I LIKE EM B/C THEYRE DIFFERENT, TOO MANY PEOPLE HAVE 2 DRS


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 13 2010, 05:39 PM~17776136
> *i dont care if a 4 door hops higher than the space needle cuz when it comes down to earth it still has 2 doors too many homie im just sayin' :uh:
> *


2dr, 4dr, whatever who gives a fuck how many doors it has as long as its clean and your not frontin the bill :uh: just b/c it got 2 doors dont make it gods gift to the world it all comes down to personal taste  There are just as many shitty 2 doors are there is clean ones and the same goes for 4 doors.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 13 2010, 09:23 PM~17776461
> *2dr, 4dr, whatever who gives a fuck how many doors it has as long as its clean and your not frontin the bill :uh: just b/c it got 2 doors dont make it gods gift to the world it all comes down to personal taste  There are just as many shitty 2 doors are there is clean ones and the same goes for 4 doors.
> *



:yes: i would have to agree with that


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 13 2010, 08:23 PM~17776461
> *2dr, 4dr, whatever who gives a fuck how many doors it has as long as its clean and your not frontin the bill :uh: just b/c it got 2 doors dont make it gods gift to the world it all comes down to personal taste  There are just as many shitty 2 doors are there is clean ones and the same goes for 4 doors.
> *



truth.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 12 2010, 12:51 PM~17768184
> *:nosad: 4 DOORS CAN DO SOME THINGS :biggrin:
> MY BROTHERS DEUCE AT THE BACK BUMPER BASH HERE IN LOUISVILLE
> 
> *


whos that handsome guy in the background :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2010, 08:56 PM~17777801
> *whos that handsome guy in the background  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: OH YOU SAW THAT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the 4 door hard tops with no posts do look sweet done up. i couldnt dump a ton of money in one though. its all personal preff.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 13 2010, 09:15 PM~17778053
> *the 4 door hard tops with no posts do look sweet done up. i couldnt dump a ton of money in one though. its all personal preff.
> *


AGREEABLE :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jun 13 2010, 05:33 PM~17776103
> *:wow:
> *


*wassupper westsiderider.....eh pimpin - do you know where i can get a passenger fender for my 67???? - just asking kuz i know you got the hook up - one love big rasta *


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2010, 11:56 PM~17777801
> *whos that handsome guy in the background  :biggrin:
> *


ME


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

Found on the net 
Dont know if its a repost but still hurts.........


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 14 2010, 02:37 PM~17784722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2010, 11:56 PM~17777801
> *whos that handsome guy in the background  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS KENNY FOR POINTING ME OUT :biggrin:


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jun 14 2010, 03:59 PM~17784948
> *THANKS KENNY FOR POINTING ME OUT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 14 2010, 12:22 AM~17779459
> *wassupper westsiderider.....eh pimpin - do you know where i can get a passenger fender for my 67???? - just asking kuz i know you got the hook up - one love big rasta
> *


I got a few homie. $80.00  We will be up in Norco this Thursday if you want it


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Marko57+Jun 14 2010, 06:37 PM~17784722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I'm diggin both these Classics...... :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 14 2010, 04:37 PM~17784722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit i would get it running, slap on some matching doors and roll that fucker as is


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 15 2010, 12:01 AM~17790271
> *shit i would get it running, slap on some matching doors and roll that fucker as is
> *


TUB IT AND A BLOWER TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 14 2010, 03:37 PM~17784722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*its not to late to save it !
be a hero ! :0 *


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA (Mar 12, 2010)

heres mine i rescued it  







































































and after :biggrin: :biggrin: still under construction


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

67 Chevys. This rust-colored Impala sport coupe 








1969 Chevelle SS convertibles








1961 Chevrolet Impala two-door hardtops the hood and rearview-mirror for the second 61


























these pix from Tom’s Classic Cars & Parts, located at 10281 Buelow Road, Amherst, WI 54406 (715-258-0362).

Who wants to take a trip & be a hero to save a GM?


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> 67 Chevys. This rust-colored Impala sport coupe
> 
> I spy a 58 under the tree.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> > 67 Chevys. This rust-colored Impala sport coupe
> >
> > I spy a 58 under the tree.
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

DONT ASK IM NOT TELLING


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 18 2010, 02:50 PM~17826060
> *DONT ASK IM NOT TELLING
> 
> 
> ...


348-409.com


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 18 2010, 06:28 PM~17826422
> *348-409.com
> *


 :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 14 2010, 01:23 PM~17776461
> *2dr, 4dr, whatever who gives a fuck how many doors it has as long as its clean and your not frontin the bill :uh: just b/c it got 2 doors dont make it gods gift to the world it all comes down to personal taste  There are just as many shitty 2 doors are there is clean ones and the same goes for 4 doors.
> *


agreed bro
evryone to their own  

TuPac said
'everywhere I look, everywhere I goes
I see the 'Same' Lowz..'


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jun 18 2010, 04:42 PM~17827021
> *:roflmao:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jun 18 2010, 09:28 PM~17828184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that picture


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 19 2010, 09:27 AM~17831635
> *i like that picture
> *


x2


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> 67 Chevys. This rust-colored Impala sport coupe
> 
> *i need that passenger fender for my 67 - anyone have a passenger fender for sale???? *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

just picked up this one from the same guy


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 13 2010, 09:15 PM~17778053
> *the 4 door hard tops with no posts do look sweet done up. i couldnt dump a ton of money in one though. its all personal preff.
> *


Its something with the roof, I just cant get myself to like the 4-door roofs...


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 21 2010, 10:25 AM~17844516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh WTF is that? i got a weak heart and that almost put me under.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

[/quote]
skim i need that modern chevrolet dealer plate on the back of this car , when you pick up the other car see if he will sell it to you , , , , , , , , i want it


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 22 2010, 01:00 AM~17852645
> *just picked up this one from the same guy
> 
> 
> ...


damn tony both them wagons lookin solid as hell! remember i hate you! i wish there was sold solid shit around here im goin to have to ride out soon


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 22 2010, 01:00 AM~17852645
> *just picked up this one from the same guy
> 
> 
> ...



:0  Nice Duece Skim, Solid as a muGG !


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jun 22 2010, 11:16 PM~17862520
> *damn tony both them wagons lookin solid as hell! remember i hate you! i wish there was sold solid shit around here im goin to have to ride out soon
> *


yeah man brian and me just picked it up today and dropped it off at my house. We also came up on a gang of parts too. Brian scored a sweet ass rust free 61 hood and OG fawn trunk lid. Both wagons are super solid except the biscayne trunk pan was rusted out from standing water.



















a.c. , power tailgate










327 still in it




























brian broke my window putting that 61 hood in the back. luckily I have more glass at home.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

>


skim i need that modern chevrolet dealer plate on the back of this car , when you pick up the other car see if he will sell it to you , , , , , , , , i want it
[/quote]
ok. the tailgate went to my belair but he wants 1500 for the rest of the wagon minus the taigate. its complete with a 6 cylinder motor, clean car, solid as hell but needs a trunk pan is all.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sad but he had this cut up 61 nomad... :angel:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Skim, *BThompsonTX*, TIJUAS 661

:0 

brian u came up


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

he cut the front clip off this 63 for me with the torch for 65 bucks :cheesy:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 23 2010, 01:05 AM~17862914
> *brian broke my window putting that 61 hood in the back. luckily I have more glass at home.
> 
> 
> ...



oh, I see.... you dropped your end and it pushed the corner of the hood into the window! :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

clean 65 wagn I think he said around 1500 or so, nice and solid too.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jun 23 2010, 12:29 AM~17863092
> *oh, I see.... you dropped your end and it pushed the corner of the hood into the window! :uh:
> *


i shoulda known u would say that, uh huh :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 23 2010, 01:31 AM~17863103
> *i shoulda known u would say that, uh huh :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

61 impala flat top


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

61 parkwood. he said he has a "sugar spot" with over 50 GM wagons from 61-64, we was like "where the fuck is it?"


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 23 2010, 01:27 AM~17863074
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Skim, BThompsonTX, TIJUAS 661
> 
> ...



Yeah, the 61 should be ready to start the body work on it now! Just need to find that check valve that goes on the center tri power carb for the power brakes and I will be good to go for the engine as well..... and steal the brake booster out of the 62 wagon you just got! :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 23 2010, 01:28 AM~17863087
> *he cut the front clip off this 63 for me with the torch for 65 bucks :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Hang that bitch up on the wall in the shop!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Im really thinking ut bringing this bitch home. It was super straight, straighter than the bel air wagon i bought.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

there was a gang of camaro rags and firebird rags too. These 2 are OG pace cars.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 23 2010, 01:39 AM~17863168
> *there was a gang of camaro rags and firebird rags too. These 2 are OG pace cars.
> 
> 
> ...



I really want to get this one....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 23 2010, 01:41 AM~17863186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


409 4 speed SS car


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

fuckit Im postin more pics of that 61 nomad cuz it was a sad sight


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jun 23 2010, 12:40 AM~17863183
> *I really want to get this one....
> *


i bet you do :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

oh and btw, thanks for coming with me helping load the wagon and using your tahoe and trailer brian, i appreciate it man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Jun 22 2010, 11:33 PM~17862674
> *:0    Nice Duece Skim, Solid as a muGG !
> *


both the 62 wagons are solid as hell bro


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 23 2010, 01:45 AM~17863227
> *oh and btw, thanks for coming with me helping load the wagon and using your tahoe and trailer brian, i appreciate it man. :thumbsup:
> *


Anytime. Let me know when you want to go get the 61 flat top. I need those pedals. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jun 23 2010, 12:48 AM~17863236
> *Anytime.  Let me know when you want to go get the 61 flat top.  I need those pedals.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we have to take that 60 canadian frame thats under the green 60 to him when we go. when you wanna go?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 22 2010, 11:35 PM~17863142
> *61 parkwood. he said he has a "sugar spot" with over 50 GM wagons from 61-64, we was like "where the fuck is it?"
> 
> 
> ...


DANG SKIM HOW THE HECK ARE YOU FINDING ALL THESE RIDES VATO LOWKO!! :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

sweet


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 22 2010, 10:35 PM~17863142
> *61 parkwood. he said he has a "sugar spot" with over 50 GM wagons from 61-64, we was like "where the fuck is it?"
> 
> 
> ...


I'm lovin this '61 wood wagon :wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 23 2010, 01:30 AM~17863096
> *clean 65 wagn I think he said around 1500 or so, nice and solid too.
> 
> 
> ...


  i want


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

skim must have alot spare time know that he's not working on hell bent..he be finding all little gold mines :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jun 23 2010, 05:13 PM~17868614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that 65 wagons solid as fuck bro


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 23 2010, 11:45 PM~17872849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro keep your eyes peeled if you you see a nice rust free 61 buick drop top lmk :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 24 2010, 01:45 AM~17872849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 24 2010, 02:45 AM~17872849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jun 23 2010, 11:43 PM~17872840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

:uh: *why!!! * :tears: 
let them go to a good home 
:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Good find Skim.......


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jun 24 2010, 06:09 PM~17878752
> *Good find Skim.......
> *


thanks bro, I started cleaning it up with CLR today


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 24 2010, 05:15 PM~17878801
> *thanks bro, I started cleaning it up with CLR today
> 
> 
> ...


That stuff works wonders


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 22 2010, 11:43 PM~17863211
> *fuckit Im postin more pics of that 61 nomad cuz it was a sad sight
> 
> 
> ...


bring it back to life  . i know you can do it skim :biggrin:


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 23 2010, 11:43 PM~17872840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 24 2010, 05:02 PM~17878705
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice........... I have a Six - Four that looks identical to this picture, it's undergoing it's own CLR makeover. I'll try to post flicks later on tonite.  CLR is D SHIT !


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

I LOVE CLR..................................Reminds me, I NEED to get off this fucken computer and get back to business ! I hav'nt touched this car in over a month.............. DAMN internet is addicting!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Jun 24 2010, 08:18 PM~17879742
> *Nice........... I have a Six - Four that looks identical to this picture, it's undergoing it's own CLR makeover. I'll try to post flicks later on tonite.   CLR is D SHIT !
> *


 that shit works like a charm dont it!


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my old 61 parkwood I rescued from a field in Muskogee, Oklahoma, paid $2000 for it a few years back and its in cali now. I CLR'd this bitch good but the surface rust looks like its coming back. It used to have logos of a camp ground on the sides you could barely still read them.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Jun 24 2010, 08:45 PM~17879998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the 59 elco i had cleanrd up good


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

before










after


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 24 2010, 07:57 PM~17880102
> *the 59 elco i had cleanrd up good
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT !!!!! 
it's almost 1 am and i had to try this CLR stuff on my 61 wagon .
looks like it might work thanks .
my neighbors might think im nuts out this late in my driveway. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Jun 27 2010, 01:50 AM~17897091
> *SHIT !!!!!
> it's almost 1 am and i had to try this CLR stuff on my 61 wagon .
> looks like it might work thanks .
> ...


post results :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 28 2010, 08:41 PM~17912164
> *post results :biggrin:
> *


the day i pulled her out of the back of a field /barn 








then after her first bath


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

looks nice, I likethem 1 piece bumpers :cheesy:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

i like them fenders.you should sell me a pair :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Jun 28 2010, 09:12 PM~17912527
> *i like them fenders.you should sell me a pair :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Jun 28 2010, 10:25 PM~17912704
> *:nicoderm:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Jun 28 2010, 11:50 PM~17912267
> *the day i pulled her out of the back of a field /barn
> 
> 
> ...


I'll buy the whole car. Looks nice. :nicoderm:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 28 2010, 09:45 PM~17912935
> *I'll buy the whole car. Looks nice. :nicoderm:
> *


she's a keeper . taking it back to the shop
when my 64 rag is done


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 28 2010, 10:45 PM~17912935
> *I'll buy the whole car. Looks nice. :nicoderm:
> *


im still tryna peel lil john up off the nomad


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 28 2010, 10:00 PM~17913055
> *im still tryna peel lil john up off the nomad
> 
> 
> ...


that looks clean


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 28 2010, 10:00 PM~17913055
> *im still tryna peel lil john up off the nomad
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics??


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

a 59' i found this past sunday. Owner wasn't home. I'll go back this week to get info on it..Looks like it was just missing a hood..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

^^^ NEVERMIND... the hood is resting up against the shed... :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@Jun 29 2010, 02:15 AM~17914373
> *any more pics??
> *


 :biggrin: from when we picked it up
































































that bitch cleaned up real nice.


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 22 2010, 11:40 PM~17863175
> *
> 
> 
> ...





any of these for sale?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 29 2010, 11:19 AM~17916001
> *a 59' i found this past sunday. Owner wasn't home. I'll go back this week to get info on it..Looks like it was just missing a hood..
> 
> 
> ...


When We Picking It Up??


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Just found this one


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> fuckit Im postin more pics of that 61 nomad cuz it was a sad sight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

more i just picked up :biggrin: 
















not an impala but a lot of parts that are the same as 59-60 wagon


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

got 6 or 7 more coming in in a few weeks


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

Definitely a sad sight to see "clean" rides rot.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 30 2010, 03:59 PM~17929067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you need to sell me some nice '61 fenders and maybe some doors too :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Jun 30 2010, 11:43 PM~17932092
> *you need to sell me some nice '61 fenders and maybe some doors too :biggrin:
> *


i have some mint fenders , if you are willing to pay the price i will sell them , and doors yea i have a few sets


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 29 2010, 09:39 AM~17916168
> *:biggrin:  from when we picked it up
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know what it is about a 61 nomad but it is one of my dream cars :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

I remember when they first put this car outside, it was in perfect condition. It has been sitting in the same place since 1981. I could not belive it was still there when I drove by today! The car is an SS and is silver w/ silver interior. 

SAD!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 8 2010, 09:45 PM~17998054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow, thats too bad. a silver / silver is hard to find


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 8 2010, 09:33 PM~17998633
> *wow, thats too bad. a silver / silver is hard to find
> *



and of course, "its not for sale"...


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 8 2010, 09:34 PM~17998655
> *and of course, "its not for sale"...
> *


i hate when people do that.they wont sell a car they rather have it sit and rot for 20-30years and then sell it,and when they do sell it they want way too much for it


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> wow that looks kinda cool


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

this one was already dead but then i killed it again


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 24 2010, 05:15 PM~17878801
> *thanks bro, I started cleaning it up with CLR today
> 
> 
> ...


Where could I find this stuff. I need to go over my 63 with this. lmk Gracias


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kolorofsuccess63_@Jul 10 2010, 07:09 PM~18012749
> *Where could I find this stuff. I need to go over my 63 with this. lmk Gracias
> *


any grocery store, look in the bathroom cleaning section. i get it at the dollar store here.


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2010, 06:13 PM~18012773
> *any grocery store, look in the bathroom cleaning section. i get it at the dollar store here.
> *


Wow! what a trip! :cheesy: thanks dude :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

oh and remember that CLR needs to be diluted with water to work right, its not just straight from the bottle, fill up a bucket of luke warm water and pour some CLR in and scotch brite scrub it away


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2010, 06:16 PM~18012784
> *oh and remember that CLR needs to be diluted with water to work right, its not just straight from the bottle, fill up a bucket of luke warm water and pour some CLR in and scotch brite scrub it away
> *


Thanks for the headz up


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

around my neck of the woods... :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jul 10 2010, 06:59 PM~18013004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 and only $1800


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 1 2010, 03:36 PM~17938462
> *i have some mint fenders , if you are willing to pay the price i will sell them , and doors yea i have a few sets
> *


whats the price on the fenders and doors?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Jul 10 2010, 07:55 PM~18013793
> *whats the price on the fenders and doors?
> *


oooooh..sound like big money when the word "mint" is used!!!


----------



## crazy compton (Jun 25, 2009)

man i cant take this shit let me just shoot myself for looking at this topic :run: :run:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 10 2010, 10:16 PM~18013134
> *:0  :0 and only $1800
> *


 :yes: and a four door parts car included too, just for $1800!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jul 11 2010, 05:40 AM~18015671
> *:yes: and a four door parts car included too, just for $1800!! :biggrin:
> *


post pics of the 4 door


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2010, 07:55 AM~18015686
> *post pics of the 4 door
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I love 4 doors, but you see... my love for a 4 door dont run the way my love for a 2 door works, I love a 4 door for the parts I can use and the money it makes and thats where it stops. Its kinda like how a pimp loves his main bitch but isnt 'in-love' with his main bitch.


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2010, 08:53 AM~18015762
> *I love 4 doors, but you see... my love for a 4 door dont run the way my love for a 2 door works, I love a 4 door for the parts I can use and the money it makes and thats where it stops. Its kinda like how a pimp loves his main bitch but isnt 'in-love' with his main bitch.
> *


 :wow: words of wizdom.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jul 10 2010, 08:59 PM~18013004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where at in NC....


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Jul 11 2010, 09:09 AM~18015780
> *where at in NC....
> *


http://charlotte.craigslist.org/cto/1763186646.html :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704+Jul 11 2010, 06:40 AM~18015671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


been on craigs list for bout 3 months now , 



*AND YOU MUTHAPHUCKERS UP WAY TO EARLY ON A SUNDAY MORNING POSTIN THIS SHIT AT 6 AM *


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 11 2010, 01:36 PM~18016731
> *been on craigs list for bout 3 months now ,
> AND YOU MUTHAPHUCKERS UP WAY TO EARLY ON A SUNDAY MORNING POSTIN THIS SHIT AT 6 AM
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 11 2010, 11:36 AM~18016731
> *been on craigs list for bout 3 months now ,
> AND YOU MUTHAPHUCKERS UP WAY TO EARLY ON A SUNDAY MORNING POSTIN THIS SHIT AT 6 AM
> *


 :0


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2010, 05:53 AM~18015762
> *I love 4 doors, but you see... my love for a 4 door dont run the way my love for a 2 door works, I love a 4 door for the parts I can use and the money it makes and thats where it stops. Its kinda like how a pimp loves his main bitch but isnt 'in-love' with his main bitch.*


HUSTLE & FLOW .


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 11 2010, 10:36 AM~18016731
> *been on craigs list for bout 3 months now ,
> AND YOU MUTHAPHUCKERS UP WAY TO EARLY ON A SUNDAY MORNING POSTIN THIS SHIT AT 6 AM
> *


shit longer then that i have a email from him in december of last year i offered $1200 he said no that he would take it to spring auto fair but i dont rememeber seeing it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 11 2010, 10:34 PM~18021091
> *shit longer then that i have a email from him in december of last year i offered $1200 he said no that he would take it to spring auto fair but i dont rememeber seeing it
> *


did u offer 1200 for both cars


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

shit I will never forget the night the maroon bubbletop popped up on craigslist at like 10:30 at nite and I was at work and just so happen to be one of the first ads when you turn it on, that was how fresh it was on there, so I called the dude it said 1500 obo andI drove there first thing in the morning but I talked him down to $750 because the windows were busted out and he said cool $750 i'll take it.
people were calling while I was paying for it lol. I cleaned it up replaced the windows and it did really good on ebay. I tried to get $4500 on layitlow and nobody wanted it. Stuck it on ebay and it brought almost $7000


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2010, 07:00 AM~18023285
> *did u offer 1200 for both cars
> *


yea i offered $1200 for both i just email him again to see what he says. 

i just got a pretty much rust free 4 door 62 off a guy who got it off craigslist a day before me for $600 he called the guy right before he and got it then i bought it from him, i paid more but i think it was still worth it


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 12 2010, 09:21 AM~18024085
> *yea i offered $1200 for both i just email him again to see what he says.
> 
> i just got a pretty much rust free 4 door 62 off a guy who got it off craigslist a day before me for $600 he called the guy right before he and got it then i bought it from him, i paid more but i think it was still worth it
> ...


Damn looks solid!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 12 2010, 11:21 AM~18024085
> *yea i offered $1200 for both i just email him again to see what he says.
> 
> i just got a pretty much rust free 4 door 62 off a guy who got it off craigslist a day before me for $600 he called the guy right before he and got it then i bought it from him, i paid more but i think it was still worth it
> ...



That Car Is Solid. :0 Where Did It Come From? Texas??? :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Jul 10 2010, 11:15 PM~18014702
> *oooooh..sound like big money when the word "mint" is used!!!
> *


i hope not that big :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

http://s214.photobucket.com/albums/cc114/bkl89/?start=0 look threw here and find more rotting cars


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jul 12 2010, 09:36 AM~18024176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha na i guess this was the only solid 62 left in NC lol I paid $1200 for it dude i got it from paid $600 lol he got more lucky then me lol Im tryin to come to texas soon :0 :0


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 12 2010, 11:06 AM~18024824
> *:biggrin:
> haha na i guess this was the only solid 62 left in NC lol I paid $1200 for it dude i got it from paid $600 lol he got more lucky then me lol Im tryin to come to texas soon :0  :0
> *


Better have a shit load of time on your hands i just left texas last week and all i can say is damn :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 12 2010, 01:06 PM~18024824
> *:biggrin:
> haha na i guess this was the only solid 62 left in NC lol I paid $1200 for it dude i got it from paid $600 lol he got more lucky then me lol Im tryin to come to texas soon :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C+Jul 12 2010, 11:16 AM~18024888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you takin me for a ride in the bubble and puttin me on some texas hoes?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 12 2010, 01:38 PM~18025076
> *I got nothing but time my boss lets me do whatever i want lol
> you takin me for a ride in the bubble and puttin me on some texas hoes?
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 12 2010, 02:38 PM~18026736
> *:naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


hook me up! :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 12 2010, 12:21 PM~18024085
> *yea i offered $1200 for both i just email him again to see what he says.
> 
> i just got a pretty much rust free 4 door 62 off a guy who got it off craigslist a day before me for $600 he called the guy right before he and got it then i bought it from him, i paid more but i think it was still worth it
> ...


trade that and 61 roof for 64? lol I have bubble/vert fever.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2010, 07:10 AM~18023322
> *shit I will never forget the night the maroon bubbletop popped up on craigslist at like 10:30 at nite and I was at work and just so happen to be one of the first ads when you turn it on, that was how fresh it was on there, so I called the dude it said 1500 obo andI drove there first thing in the morning but I talked him down to $750 because the windows were busted out and he said cool $750 i'll take it.
> people were calling while I was paying for it lol. I cleaned it up replaced the windows and it did really good on ebay. I tried to get $4500 on layitlow and nobody wanted it. Stuck it on ebay and it brought almost $7000
> 
> ...


I remember that. It was a come up


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 12 2010, 10:05 PM~18030157
> *trade that and 61 roof for 64? lol I have bubble/vert fever.
> *


bubble roof the 64 :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 12 2010, 08:05 PM~18030157
> *trade that and 61 roof for 64? lol I have bubble/vert fever.
> *


lol this will be a bubbletop in a week or two :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

another rag coming home to texas :cheesy:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2010, 11:08 PM~18031017
> *another rag coming home to texas :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


wow how many rides u got? lol


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 13 2010, 12:08 AM~18031017
> *another rag coming home to texas :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


you make me sick fucker! lol


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 12 2010, 08:33 PM~18030498
> *lol this will be a bubbletop in a week or two  :biggrin:
> *


I got the one you need to bubble top complete og 62 bel air


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2010, 09:08 PM~18031017
> *another rag coming home to texas :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  came up on a 64 ss hardtop cheap over in abilene last week if you know anybody down for it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jul 12 2010, 10:13 PM~18031088
> *wow how many rides u got? lol
> *


I bought this one for dirt cheap in colorado. It was listed in vehicle parts. Never owned a 63 rag before. I figure with a 4 door and some spare parts, I can put this car back together.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 12 2010, 11:22 PM~18030359
> *bubble roof the 64 :biggrin:
> *


I need a job and to get busy on the 64, it's either gonna have a big ass moonroof or become a mutter cutter. I bought a new sawzall I'm itching to cut some shit up with...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 12 2010, 09:23 PM~18031211
> *I got the one you need to bubble top complete og 62 bel air
> 
> 
> ...


ill take it if price is decent and not to rusty?? pm sent


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 8 2010, 08:45 PM~17998054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT PAPER YOU SEE ON THE INSIDE OF THE WINDSHIELD ON THE 3RD PICTURE CLEARLY READS VEHICLE NOT FOR SALE DONT BOTHER ASKIN I SEE IT DAILY SINCE ITS DOWN THE STREET FROM MY HOUSE AND IT EATS ME UP SEEING IT THERE ROTING AWAY :angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 13 2010, 12:41 AM~18032315
> *THAT PAPER YOU SEE ON THE INSIDE OF THE WINDSHIELD ON THE 3RD PICTURE CLEARLY READS VEHICLE NOT FOR SALE DONT BOTHER ASKIN I SEE IT DAILY SINCE ITS DOWN THE STREET FROM MY HOUSE AND IT EATS ME UP SEEING IT THERE ROTING AWAY :angry:
> *


lol, imagine doing the old switcharooski and swapping it with a similar looking 4 door :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2010, 11:08 PM~18031017
> *another rag coming home to texas :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :0


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jul 12 2010, 11:41 PM~18032315
> *THAT PAPER YOU SEE ON THE INSIDE OF THE WINDSHIELD ON THE 3RD PICTURE CLEARLY READS VEHICLE NOT FOR SALE DONT BOTHER ASKIN I SEE IT DAILY SINCE ITS DOWN THE STREET FROM MY HOUSE AND IT EATS ME UP SEEING IT THERE ROTING AWAY :angry:
> *



I am telling you I tried to buy that car over 25 years ago when it was in pristine condition!


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2010, 09:08 PM~18031017
> *another rag coming home to texas :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice i bought mine fron North Carolina a few years back and it was a mess but it's 1/2 way done now ,


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

:cheesy: SKIM, TALK ABOUT FINDING A NEEDLE IN A HAY STACK.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 21463SS_@Jul 13 2010, 09:54 PM~18039462
> *:cheesy:  SKIM, TALK ABOUT FINDING A NEEDLE IN A HAY STACK.
> *


they've both been on craigslist for a month or so, Skim just don't fuck around when he sees something he wants.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 13 2010, 11:43 PM~18042172
> *they've both been on craigslist for a month or so, Skim just don't fuck around when he sees something he wants.
> *


i found both cars right here on layitlow classifieds. i never knew they were ever on craigslist


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 14 2010, 02:33 AM~18042594
> *i found both cars right here on layitlow classifieds. i never knew they were ever on craigslist
> *


the 63 was being parted out and was a complete car when it showed up. I think it was in Fort Collins, Co or atleast on craigslist there. The 64 was cheap as fuck, I can't remember where it was.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 14 2010, 09:59 AM~18043821
> *the 63 was being parted out and was a complete car when it showed up. I think it was in Fort Collins, Co or atleast on craigslist there. The 64 was cheap as fuck, I can't remember where it was.
> *


the 64 was in st joseph, mo. i just got home right now. hood flew off somewhere in kansas.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

On the way to pick it up, I stopped and talked to a couple people along the way, even found some cool cars. Heres some pics...

59 parkwood wagon OG paint. Running and driving 348, needs a battery - Im working on it :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

59 nomad wagon, 348 posi, kids vandalized it. og paint, roof rack factory air car


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

63 SS rag 409 same place


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

then it was off to St Joseph , Mo from Texas, to trade the wagon for the 64 convertible. long ass drive it sucked all by myself so I was tired as fuck


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

fuck kansas high ass toll fees :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

finally made it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the long drive made the trunk pan break off like a graham cracker :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

so it left with a hood.....











then stopped to get gas at 4 in the morning to realize it disappeared somewhere :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

homeward bound











the infamous home depot shot we always take when we make it to Texas


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> peel't the roof off that bitch


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 14 2010, 03:44 PM~18046287
> *59 nomad wagon, 348 posi, kids vandalized it. og paint, roof rack factory air car
> 
> 
> ...


 i like this one!....that patina is nice..


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 14 2010, 03:48 PM~18046309
> *63 SS rag 409 same place
> 
> 
> ...


?quanto?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 14 2010, 06:03 PM~18046460
> *so it left with a hood.....
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Straight up on some Whodini type shit.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 14 2010, 05:41 PM~18046265
> *On the way to pick it up, I stopped and talked to a couple people along the way, even found some cool cars. Heres some pics...
> 
> 59 parkwood wagon OG paint. Running and driving 348, needs a battery - Im working on it :0
> ...


  what a bute!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 14 2010, 03:04 PM~18046479
> *homeward bound
> 
> 
> ...


Was it a straight trade?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 14 2010, 07:31 PM~18048192
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Straight up on some Whodini type shit.
> *


" the hoods come off at night.... The hoods come of at niiiight!!!"


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jul 14 2010, 08:48 PM~18048787
> *Was it a straight trade?
> *


naw i gave up a little dough on my end, just a little. it was definitely an even deal. we both left happy.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

my backyard where they all rott


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

57 drop in the woods im still trying to buy


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> my backyard where they all rott
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> > my backyard where they all rott
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: kandychromegsxr, *Texas Massacre*, copone cad, *Skim, DIRTYSANCHEZ423*

Texas wouldnt gang up on a nicca would they?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 14 2010, 09:26 PM~18049150
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: kandychromegsxr, Texas Massacre, copone cad, Skim, DIRTYSANCHEZ423
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> what ever happened to that gold 61 parkwood?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

bought off juan




























traded for the 59 parkwood & nomads


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> > what ever happened to that gold 61 parkwood?
> 
> 
> someone from cali bought it off ebay took a while to pay then it sat here for a few months with no contact then one day and truck showed up. whoever bought it was a member here cause a few months later is was posted here in the classifieds forsale
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 14 2010, 08:33 PM~18049238
> *bought off juan
> 
> 
> ...


i would have liked to have that!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

old local yard thats closed down last pic shows how i got in


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

same place in NC with over 20 1960 chevy


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 14 2010, 08:47 PM~18049405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the blue tire shipped


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 8 2010, 08:45 PM~17998054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think everyone from the san fernando valley knows where this car is, right off laurel canyon, been there for over 20 years, with the sign in the windshield "NOT FOR SALE" Motherfucker is 110% complete 
i heard some old ladies live there :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

my homies Ricky and dennis place

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m41/kan...it/DSCF8401.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 14 2010, 11:19 PM~18049080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's about the nicest one i've seen posted and it get got parted out.


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

SKIM WHATS UP WITH 63 DROP BADGE 409


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

one that i proble should have kept


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 14 2010, 09:11 PM~18049636
> *That's about the nicest one i've seen posted and it get got parted out.
> *


that pic makes it look alot better it was completely rotted out and not fixable. but had AC,power seat,PB,PS,power tailgate,speed minder,etc etc. i paid $700 for it and proble got 2500 out of it


GOOD BYE 59 WAGON !!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 21463SS_@Jul 14 2010, 10:12 PM~18049649
> *SKIM WHATS UP WITH 63 DROP BADGE 409
> *


63 SS 409 rag he dont wanna sell it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 14 2010, 10:16 PM~18049698
> *one that i proble should have kept
> 
> 
> ...


THEM HAVE THE UGLIEST ROOFS NEXT TO THE 4 DOOR TOP


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 15 2010, 12:21 AM~18049747
> *THEM HAVE THE UGLIEST ROOFS NEXT TO THE 4 DOOR TOP
> *


I like that roof, hate them flat tops.


Perhaps the baddest built 4 door sedan?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 14 2010, 09:21 PM~18049747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea worse roof is the porch back like on the 61s i hate it. i really dont have a problem with that 59 one but i should have took that white 59 rusty rag and combined it with that green car then it would have had the best roof and been solid


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

we gotta start working together Skim, you spill the beans on the cheap verts and I will on the wagons. I got a dude's number in my garage that has a 59 nomad, he's in Indy. He was pulling a 1940 Ford truck on a car hauler and asked me where some dude lived in my neighborhood and then told me all kinds of shit he either has or can get.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 14 2010, 10:29 PM~18050398
> *we gotta start working together Skim, you spill the beans on the cheap verts and I will on the wagons. I got a dude's number in my garage that has a 59 nomad, he's in Indy. He was pulling a 1940 Ford truck on a car hauler and asked me where some dude lived in my neighborhood and then told me all kinds of shit he either has or can get.
> *



shit you gotta buy up any "cheap verts" and not tell no one lol. both the last 2 he just got was on here in plain sight not like that was hiding and he found em


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im lookin for a 66 SS ht....lmk if you find any in the midwest...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 14 2010, 10:44 PM~18049368
> *same place in NC with over 20 1960 chevy
> 
> 
> ...



*Im Moving To North Carolina...* :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 15 2010, 07:48 AM~18051892
> *Im Moving To North Carolina... :0
> *


lol, u are better off here, i seen that NC rust and its pretty fuckin ruff, not as bad as salt rust but its nothin like finding a car in texas or the south west


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:angry: * Dam....! I hate to see cars like that, especially in circumstances
where you have asked the owners if they wanna sell a car, and all you get
is "No, I dont wanna sell it" or "I'm gonna fix it....." * :nosad:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jul 15 2010, 08:25 AM~18052041
> *:angry:  Dam....! I hate to see cars like that, especially in circumstances
> where you have asked the owners if they wanna sell a car, and all you get
> is "No, I dont wanna sell it" or "I'm gonna fix it....."  :nosad:
> *


yep, i know where theres a few of those


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 15 2010, 02:10 AM~18050708
> *shit you gotta buy up any "cheap verts" and not tell no one lol. both the last 2 he just got was on here in plain sight not like that was hiding and he found em
> *


I'll get back on top soon, and I'll get a vert. I haven't found shit around me, I do have dude's number in my garage with the 59 nomad.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jul 15 2010, 06:48 AM~18051892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea like tony said they might be alot of them settin around but there all peices of shit! lol aint many decent cars layin around here like in texas


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, Ls1wagon :0 u ready for a 59 wagon to roll out with the mile :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

*well half the front floor was gone... so i bought it and saved it....:biggrin: 
came with an extra front end..and extra set of bumpers...and extra pieces.... ...327,it runs only needs brake lines...and interior work... :biggrin: * *oh yeah dont mind that weird floor shifter on the floor its gonna be deleted here soon...*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 14 2010, 10:33 PM~18049238
> *bought off juan
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Mitch (Nov 29, 2001)

Where in the world did u find those skim?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jul 15 2010, 03:18 PM~18054634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mitch_@Jul 16 2010, 07:37 AM~18060099
> *Where in the world did u find those skim?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jul 15 2010, 08:25 AM~18052041
> * "No, I dont wanna sell it" or "I'm gonna fix it....." * :nosad:
> [/b]


I found this one in West Dallas at a closed barber shop. I called every day for 4 days until someone answered.... This is exactly the way the conversation went..

Me: "yeah is this the ownwer of the 62 impala out back"?
Owner: yes it is.
Me: You interested in selling it?
Owner: No
Me: Not even if it was worth your time?
Owner: How much you talking about?
Me: How long has it been sitting there?
Owner: For about 11 years
Me: How about I give you $750 and come get it today?
Owner: I can't do that !!.. I paid $3,500... If you bring me $7k you can take. It's a classic car and worth alot of money. I might build it one day.
Me: Oh it's cool. Have a good day...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 16 2010, 02:47 PM~18061937
> *I found this one in West Dallas at a closed barber shop. I called every day for 4 days until someone answered.... This is exactly the way the conversation went..
> 
> Me: "yeah is this the ownwer of the 62 impala out back"?
> ...


lol ive had one of those before :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

I tried to buy this one for years and the old shithead wouldnt come off it then one day i came across it in a junkyard after they sit a damn 4dr galaxie on top of it


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 16 2010, 12:52 PM~18061968
> *lol ive had one of those before  :biggrin:
> *


his loss... City of Dallas will eventually come out and haul it off and leave behind a hefty ticket...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 14 2010, 08:07 PM~18048937
> *naw i gave up a little dough on my end, just a little. it was definitely an even deal. we both left happy.
> *


Well that '64 Rag wants to come to Utah so let the negotiations begin :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 15 2010, 08:27 AM~18051809
> *im lookin for a 66 SS ht....lmk if you find any in the midwest...
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jul 16 2010, 09:47 PM~18065777
> *Well that '64 Rag wants to come to Utah so let the negotiations begin :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 16 2010, 11:54 AM~18061974
> *I tried to buy this one for years and the old shithead wouldnt come off it then one day i came across it in a junkyard after they sit a damn 4dr galaxie on top of it
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

not an impala but i like the pic :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2010, 02:15 PM~18069625
> *not an impala but i like the pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie thats like ol hills have eyes type shit :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 17 2010, 04:04 PM~18069878
> *damn homie thats like ol hills have eyes type shit :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jul 17 2010, 07:58 PM~18070909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  

oh shit you have exactly 11,000 posts just now


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2010, 09:01 PM~18070918
> *:0
> 
> oh shit you have exactly 11,000 posts just now
> *


11,002 now :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 15 2010, 07:11 AM~18051980
> *lol, u are better off here, i seen that NC rust and its pretty fuckin ruff, not as bad as salt rust but its nothin like finding a car in texas or the south west
> *


true


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 16 2010, 11:47 AM~18061937
> *I found this one in West Dallas at a closed barber shop. I called every day for 4 days until someone answered.... This is exactly the way the conversation went..
> 
> Me: "yeah is this the ownwer of the 62 impala out back"?
> ...


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 17 2010, 03:15 PM~18069625
> *not an impala but i like the pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 How bad ass would that be w/ a little CLR/Resto-patina treatment, bulletholes & all!?!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Jul 18 2010, 12:27 PM~18074689
> *:0 How bad ass would that be w/ a little CLR/Resto-patina treatment, bulletholes & all!?!
> *


it was saved and they drove it to Cali for the VW Classic show. I seen it out there.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 18 2010, 12:35 PM~18074750
> *it was saved and they drove it to Cali for the VW Classic show. I seen it out there.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 16 2010, 05:46 AM~18059971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

Omg


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 20 2010, 08:52 PM~18096711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


info?


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 18 2010, 11:35 AM~18074750
> *it was saved and they drove it to Cali for the VW Classic show. I seen it out there.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the one from up by Santa Cruz?


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jul 17 2010, 07:03 PM~18070924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: where's the other 6 parts cars that come with it for that price?


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 18 2010, 11:35 AM~18074750
> *it was saved and they drove it to Cali for the VW Classic show. I seen it out there.
> 
> 
> ...


1700 cc vw van motor dual carb minus carbs for sale wichita falls craiglist TODAY tony.


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 20 2010, 06:52 PM~18096711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big c that looks like a 67 geronamo bought month ago at a auction.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## cubnlynx (Sep 12, 2003)

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n15/dav.../newjunk095.jpg


I need the quarer panel trim from the white 63 4dr grinch pm me


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasimpalas09_@Jul 21 2010, 03:59 PM~18104686
> *big c that looks like a 67 geronamo bought month ago at a auction.
> *


Oh yea that must have been the one my brother was telling me about he hauls all geronimos cars for him


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasimpalas09_@Jul 21 2010, 03:59 PM~18104686
> *big c that looks like a 67 geronamo bought month ago at a auction.
> *


I found this one down the road from my house it will be for sale soon  Whats ol g man want for his?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cubnlynx_@Jul 21 2010, 07:13 PM~18105215
> *http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n15/dav.../newjunk095.jpg
> I need the quarer panel trim from the white 63 4dr grinch pm me
> *


what side , and does the insert color matter ,


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yesterday, headed home from pasadena, tx


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jul 21 2010, 07:02 PM~18104710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you have a perfect parts car.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2010, 01:50 AM~18108872
> *yesterday, headed home from pasadena, tx
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have to lowrod that bitch.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

stopped at last minute while i was in houston and snapped these pics


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 21 2010, 11:53 PM~18108900
> *I'd have to lowrod that bitch.
> *


give me 1600 bucks and u can


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

seen in the city of sizurp


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2010, 01:57 AM~18108930
> *seen in the city of sizurp
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the holdin like eight bucks pic when I need it? :rofl:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2010, 01:55 AM~18108915
> *give me 1600 bucks and u can
> *


vert is next for me, I gotta get busy on mine to get rid of it. Colby (osolo59) is looking for a parts car for a 61 bubble they have.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 22 2010, 12:03 AM~18108973
> *vert is next for me, I gotta get busy on mine to get rid of it. Colby (osolo59) is looking for a parts car for a 61 bubble they have.
> *


donor right here


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 21 2010, 10:57 PM~18108930
> *seen in the city of sizurp
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: that car belongs in here :biggrin: looks like a clean car too it just has the wrong shoes, like wearing Chanclas with a tuxedo doesnt look good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

ANY 1960 IMPALA RAG 2 DOORS FOR SALE....IN NOT TO MUCH BAD SHAPE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2010, 12:50 AM~18108872
> *yesterday, headed home from pasadena, tx
> 
> 
> ...


  
Hows It Look Inside, Under Hood & Trunk???


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 22 2010, 06:26 AM~18109896
> *
> Hows It Look Inside, Under Hood & Trunk???
> *


come see it :biggrin: og straight 6 motor some rust on the floors nothin major


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 21 2010, 11:54 PM~18108902
> *stopped at last minute while i was in houston and snapped these pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2010, 09:29 AM~18110474
> *come see it :biggrin: og straight 6 motor some rust on the floors nothin major
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 22 2010, 08:38 AM~18110514
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 $1600 before I part it out. Its complete


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 21 2010, 10:54 PM~18108902
> *stopped at last minute while i was in houston and snapped these pics
> 
> 
> ...



i like that white 62! and the blue one reminds me of a 62 ss rag u had a few years ago


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2010, 08:43 AM~18110538
> *$1600 before I part it out. Its complete
> 
> 
> ...


DONER ALL DAY LONG!

OR SLAM IT & TUB IT WITH A BLOWER!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

heres a few from behind the golden rod garage in freeport maine. theres 200+ cars back there alot of them been there from the 1970's. its a classic car dealership too so theres cars for $50K down to 2k. his prices were kind of high. the workers were cool but i think i know why its called the golden rod garage, the owner has the rod up his ass. kind of an asshole, but i had a good time looking all the same... sorry memory card ran out of space...


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2010, 01:50 AM~18108872
> *yesterday, headed home from pasadena, tx
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! Looks reals solid...parts Car?....


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2010, 07:43 AM~18110538
> *$1600 before I part it out. Its complete
> 
> 
> ...


you gonna sell the fenders?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 21 2010, 11:50 PM~18108872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wish i had the extra cash right now


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dumb question.. is it running?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 22 2010, 08:40 PM~18117566
> *dumb question.. is it running?
> *


doubt it for the price, but getting a old chevy running isnt shit :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 22 2010, 09:40 PM~18117566
> *dumb question.. is it running?
> *


no but it turns over, 235 straight 6, three speed. imma try to sell the whole car first if not i will part it out cuz I can make more parting it out but I dont like cutting up 2 doors.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

picked up a couple wagons, brought one home yesterday


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this is the second one Im gonna bring home.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

its neighbor, nice patinad 68


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice wagons Skim.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that 68 fer sale?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 23 2010, 07:49 AM~18120578
> *that 68 fer sale?
> *


yes i believe so i can ask how much, it dont look bad


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 23 2010, 08:49 AM~18120368
> *picked up a couple wagons, brought one home yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


butter cookies are extra :biggrin: nice find homie, find me a 68 wagon


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

sitting nice and dry in a parking garage on south florida east coast, working on buying it for parts :biggrin:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 23 2010, 08:49 AM~18120368
> *picked up a couple wagons, brought one home yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


How much delivered?


----------



## TiredIronGRB (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 23 2010, 08:49 AM~18120368
> *picked up a couple wagons, brought one home yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


From that emblem shouldn't that be a 348 car?


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TiredIronGRB_@Jul 23 2010, 03:56 PM~18124458
> *From that emblem shouldn't that be a 348 car?
> *


That is the same thing I wanna know, show us the engine Skim!!! :biggrin:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TiredIronGRB_@Jul 23 2010, 03:56 PM~18124458
> *From that emblem shouldn't that be a 348 car?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TiredIronGRB+Jul 23 2010, 04:56 PM~18124458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both are , one air car and other plain jane


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 23 2010, 05:49 AM~18120368
> *picked up a couple wagons, brought one home yesterday
> 
> 
> ...



The homie Skim is always sporting the fresh Rhino Skin Boots :h5:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 18 2010, 07:35 PM~18074750
> *it was saved and they drove it to Cali for the VW Classic show. I seen it out there.
> 
> 
> ...


Ventilation must be great!


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 18 2010, 04:01 AM~18070918
> *:0
> 
> oh shit you have exactly 11,000 posts just now
> *



SOFTSPOT 4 SOFTOPS
SKIM
Posts: 40,000
Joined: May 2005
From: KRUM, TX POP. 1979
Car Club: ~MAJESTICS~ NORTH TEXAS

------------------------------------------


You not doin bad yourself either :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 20 2010, 08:52 PM~18096711
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Where is this at? :0


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jul 25 2010, 08:21 AM~18135281
> *Where is this at? :0
> *


Ga homie its for sale


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Jul 26 2010, 04:43 PM~18145374
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow what a fucking shame :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Jul 26 2010, 05:43 PM~18145374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 11:30 AM~18154160
> *:0
> *


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Jul 26 2010, 05:43 PM~18145374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real lowriders :wow:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Jul 23 2010, 06:38 PM~18125767
> *That is the same thing I wanna know, show us the engine Skim!!!  :biggrin:
> *


348 EMBLEM, THAT NOMAD WAGON HAS THE HOLE PATTERN FOR THE SAME MOTOR.
THE WAGONS ALWAYS HAD MORE ACCESSORIES, IE: AIR, PWINDOWS,STEERING AND ALWAYS A BIGGER MOTOR.

GOOD SCORE SKIM!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 27 2010, 07:56 PM~18157890
> *real lowriders :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Jul 26 2010, 04:43 PM~18145374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Jul 23 2010, 06:38 PM~18125767
> *That is the same thing I wanna know, show us the engine Skim!!!  :biggrin:
> *


348 parkwood wagon with tons of rat shit


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 28 2010, 09:33 AM~18162590
> *348 EMBLEM, THAT NOMAD WAGON HAS THE HOLE PATTERN FOR THE SAME MOTOR.
> THE WAGONS ALWAYS HAD MORE ACCESSORIES, IE: AIR, PWINDOWS,STEERING AND ALWAYS A BIGGER MOTOR.
> 
> ...


yes and me and brian just picked up the 59 nomad from there today. 348 car also.










had to make it roll, this thing had been in the dirt a long time.



















got stung by bees. fuckers stung me once on the side of the head and i killed it, brian got stung twice :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that still didnt work. forklift time


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

AC car, someone jacked the side vents but left the rest




























after a little CLR


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

anyone want that 348 give me $400 with trans, u pick up :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2010, 10:34 PM~18168936
> *anyone want that 348 give me $400 with trans, u pick up :biggrin:
> *


i just want the a/c bracket off the 348 , you got my address send that thing allready


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 22 2010, 12:50 AM~18108872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot to take pics of the 58 :banghead:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jul 28 2010, 10:41 PM~18169820
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT A SHAME !!! hno:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Jul 29 2010, 12:41 AM~18169820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn twins


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

skim must be buying CLR by the drum.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 10:29 AM~18172636
> *damn twins
> *


 :uh: its the same car :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Jul 29 2010, 12:00 PM~18174071
> *skim must be buying CLR by the drum.
> *


 :0


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

wow skims on a mission to save every chevy out there :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 29 2010, 08:24 PM~18179460
> *wow skims on a mission to save every chevy out there :0
> *


a lot of them go to good homes. I saved this one a couple years ago, tried to sell it here no buyers so it sold on ebay, guy just sent me some pics the otherday, nice...


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

somebody save this 60 wag, it popped up on craigslist in my area. I can assist buyer if needed  http://yuma.craigslist.org/cto/1870602709.html


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 10:21 PM~18180298
> *a lot of them go to good homes. I saved this one a couple years ago, tried to sell it here no buyers so it sold on ebay, guy just sent me some pics the otherday, nice...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 09:21 PM~18180298
> *a lot of them go to good homes. I saved this one a couple years ago, tried to sell it here no buyers so it sold on ebay, guy just sent me some pics the otherday, nice...
> 
> 
> ...



isnt that the car from craigslist for 700 $ wow man nice to see another one saved!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 10:21 PM~18180298
> *a lot of them go to good homes. I saved this one a couple years ago, tried to sell it here no buyers so it sold on ebay, guy just sent me some pics the otherday, nice...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Jul 30 2010, 01:43 AM~18183174
> *isnt that the car from craigslist for 700 $ wow man nice to see another one saved!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


yep that's it. he's doing a good job


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

Sixoneforlife's 9 pass seat getting delivered....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 3 2010, 10:24 AM~18215754
> *Sixoneforlife's 9 pass seat getting delivered....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 3 2010, 08:24 AM~18215754
> *Sixoneforlife's 9 pass seat getting delivered....
> 
> 
> ...


Damn alot of wagon only parts :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 3 2010, 11:24 AM~18215754
> *Sixoneforlife's 9 pass seat getting delivered....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

this ride was 1 of plant citys finest bout 12 years ago wen i first started go to lowlow shows

the vato wants 8gs for it wen i calld to bs him. :uh:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

the other side had more bondo than a mofo


----------



## 59wood (Mar 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 3 2010, 09:24 AM~18215754
> *Sixoneforlife's 9 pass seat getting delivered....
> 
> 
> ...


Can I just take the bumper steps off before you trash this thing homie?


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 29 2010, 05:13 AM~18172345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 29 2010, 10:31 AM~18174385
> *:uh: its the same car  :biggrin:
> *


Thats right its the same car , before and after


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Aug 3 2010, 02:24 PM~18216705
> *Damn alot of wagon only parts  :biggrin:
> *


actually a pretty decent optioned car... 9 pass seat is respectable in condition, perfect for Old Gold.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 11:21 PM~18180298
> *a lot of them go to good homes. I saved this one a couple years ago, tried to sell it here no buyers so it sold on ebay, guy just sent me some pics the otherday, nice...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low63_@Aug 3 2010, 10:24 AM~18215754
> *Sixoneforlife's 9 pass seat getting delivered....
> 
> 
> ...


fuck, looks like he loved that car so much he buried it in the back yard :wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 29 2010, 12:31 PM~18174385
> *:uh: its the same car  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1880537271.html


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Aug 5 2010, 01:20 AM~18233180
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1880537271.html
> *



61 Bubbletop Belair :0 1200 Thats Cheap..


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

been sitting for years and now and craigslist


http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/1874718542.html


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

same with these for sale 



http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/1874466372.html


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Aug 5 2010, 01:45 PM~18236018
> *same with these for sale
> http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/1874466372.html
> *


he wants $12,000 for both. i talked to him a little over a yr ago


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

buy it been sitting around 


http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/1865071928.html


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

been sitting for 25 years 

save these impala's guys i thought i post every impala i see sitting or see on craigslist for someone to save it :thumbsup: 

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/1850634471.html


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

more...


http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/atq/1844729470.html


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

1962 impala been sitting for 17 years 



http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/1841519545.html


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

1967 ss for sale been sitting for atleast 10 years 




http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/1837180407.html


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

in a junk yard 






http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/cto/1827177049.html


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Aug 4 2010, 11:20 PM~18233180
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1880537271.html
> *


 :0 I want that!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59wood_@Aug 4 2010, 12:30 AM~18222432
> *Can I just take the bumper steps off before you trash this thing homie?
> *


I got them for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LooneyG_@Dec 4 2005, 06:50 PM~4335898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were is this at


----------



## thudy (Jul 5, 2008)

I need those molding!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Aug 6 2010, 12:00 AM~18242342
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fuck what a shame :thumbsdown:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that 57 nomad


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

man I can't stand coming in this thread ha ha. Always chokes me up seeing all the wasted Impalas.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 10 2010, 12:41 AM~18271926
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what a shame!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 10 2010, 01:41 AM~18271926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this must be one of those limited edition tr*impala* fest , not everything thats rotting away


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 12 2010, 11:50 PM~18297757
> *this must be one of those limited edition trimpala fest , not everything thats rotting away
> *


But David, If you look in the upper right hand corner of the picture you can see a 62 Impala vert 409 complete with cruiser skirts and 6-71 blower :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 28 2010, 08:20 PM~18168746
> *yes and me and brian just picked up the 59 nomad from there today. 348 car also.
> 
> 
> ...




Man... not too bad... look at what I've been gooing trough to save a donor for my 62... :biggrin: It's only a 283 powerglide, with power steering and Power brakes... but since my 62 has no options at all... and the 327 and 4 spreed is missing... This 63 4 door sport coupe will help me...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Aug 15 2010, 01:14 PM~18314369
> *Man... not too bad... look at what I've been gooing trough to save a donor for my 62...  :biggrin:  It's only a 283 powerglide, with power steering and Power brakes... but since my 62 has no options at all... and the 327 and 4 spreed is missing... This 63 4 door sport coupe will help me...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn how in the hell did you find that? looks like they drove it there years ago and just left it.


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 15 2010, 02:06 PM~18314709
> *Damn how in the hell did you find that? looks like they drove it there years ago and just left it.
> *



Exactly... it was my Girlfriend's Grandfather's impy... He bought the car new in 1963... when I met her last year, she told me about it...

He bought the car in 1963... by 1966 he builded a country house by a lake and used the car the pull some wood logs... Then in 1969, he pushed the car in the woods about 500 feets from the road with a tractor just in front of his lawn by the lake... on the opposite side of the road...

In 2010, I decided to pull it out... :biggrin: it was sitting there for 41 years... radiator was missing... alternator... but brackets are there... front wheels were missing and had to take off some studs from the pass side to put back on the driver's side... lucky for me, the car was sitting flat on some sands, so the frame looks very dry...

Then, I had to cut about 50 trees... at least... and after jacking it, I was able to put some rims with good tires under it... then, pulled it to the side of the road with an ATV... only thing left to do is shoveling earth... :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Aug 15 2010, 03:21 PM~18314808
> *Exactly... it was my Girlfriend's Grandfather's impy... He bought the car new in 1963... when I met her last year, she told me about it...
> 
> He bought the car in 1963... by 1966 he builded a country house by a lake and used the car the pull some wood logs... Then in 1969, he pushed the car in the woods about 500 feets from the road with a tractor just in front of his lawn by the lake... on the opposite side of the road...
> ...


damn u really worked for that shit! :cheesy:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 15 2010, 07:24 PM~18316799
> *damn u really worked for that shit! :cheesy:
> *



Yeah man, parts car are difficult to find here... And when you find one... It's rotten as hell or it's so clean that people are asking 10G's for them so... They are not really 500$ parts cars...

Anyways now, I've got some goodies to transfer to my deuce... I really loved working on that trey because it was working for my own project... Frame looks clean so i'll probably wrap this one and rebuild the drivetrain and swap bodies at the end...

I'll need a few things for my deuce like a nice grill and headlight bezels but I'm sure you'll have another 62 parts car by the time I swap frames...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Aug 15 2010, 08:59 PM~18317168
> *Yeah man, parts car are difficult to find here... And when you find one... It's rotten as hell or it's so clean that people are asking 10G's for them so... They are not really 500$ parts cars...
> 
> Anyways now, I've got some goodies to transfer to my deuce... I really loved working on that trey because it was working for my own project... Frame looks clean so i'll probably wrap this one and rebuild the drivetrain and swap bodies at the end...
> ...


i just bought 2 62 parts cars, just won one on ebay the otherday :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 15 2010, 09:12 PM~18317838
> *i just bought 2 62 parts cars, just won one on ebay the otherday :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 pics of it didnt happen lol :biggrin:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 15 2010, 09:12 PM~18317838
> *i just bought 2 62 parts cars, just won one on ebay the otherday :biggrin:
> *



You really are a true "Hall Of Fame" :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Aug 16 2010, 01:19 AM~18319493
> *You really are a true "Hall Of Fame"  :biggrin:
> *


no, more like 'haul off junk" lol


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 16 2010, 08:14 AM~18320627
> *no, more like 'haul off junk" lol
> *


damn junkster lol


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

i been seeing this 58 settin for over 25 years its been through 2 fires and is still a good rebuilder but owner want sell. the 61 storage car has been settin about the same theres another one to both are being used as storage but im workin on buyin them just got to catch the people at the right time.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasimpalas09_@Aug 16 2010, 03:27 PM~18324030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea rick thats a damn shame!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 16 2010, 11:04 AM~18321507
> *damn junkster lol
> *


lol, u crazy :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

DONORS :dunno: ...


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Aug 18 2010, 06:07 PM~18346682
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That guys has a bunch of shit out in Idaho, Ive gotten a bunch of parts out there, sad too see so much stuff just rotting away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Aug 15 2010, 03:14 PM~18314369
> *Man... not too bad... look at what I've been gooing trough to save a donor for my 62...  :biggrin:   It's only a 283 powerglide, with power steering and Power brakes... but since my 62 has no options at all... and the 327 and 4 spreed is missing... This 63 4 door sport coupe will help me...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

won this solid 62 on ebay cheap for parts.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

we found this sweet 64 on the way home from picking up the 62, it was really super clean 4 door just rotting away. keys in it, 327 no rust, Hell I could use some solid parts if anything lol.


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

:wow: 

The bumpers are still shining on that 64 and the trim and metal looks great.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2010, 08:01 AM~18427130
> *we found this sweet 64 on the way home from picking up the 62, it was really super clean 4 door just rotting away. keys in it, 327 no rust, Hell I could use some solid parts if anything lol.
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats solid as hell


----------



## 59wood (Mar 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2010, 09:01 AM~18427130
> *we found this sweet 64 on the way home from picking up the 62, it was really super clean 4 door just rotting away. keys in it, 327 no rust, Hell I could use some solid parts if anything lol.
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to see this ride in the "patina fest" with some supremes and slammed down rocker level... Was it for sale?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59wood_@Aug 29 2010, 06:40 PM~18435268
> *I would love to see this ride in the "patina fest" with some supremes and slammed down rocker level... Was it for sale?
> *


It was me, sin7 and BThompsonTX, we tracked the owner down from some asking around and we walked down the road to his house, the old man pretty much said "NOT FOR SALE" and slammed the door in our face. We even had the white guy knock on the door (brian) :0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2010, 08:55 AM~18427120
> *won this solid 62 on ebay cheap for parts.
> 
> 
> ...


hang that trunk cove panel up for me


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2010, 09:13 PM~18437276
> *It was me, sin7 and BThompsonTX, we tracked the owner down from some asking around  and we walked down the road to his house, the old man pretty much said "NOT FOR SALE"  and slammed the door in our face. We even had the white guy knock on the door (brian) :0
> *


LMAO!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: That happned to me about 2 months ago...there is a 58 impala 2 door hard top in wichita falls and found out who the owner was and the car is siting out in a field so i found the owner asked him and he told me " NO NOT FOR SALE YOUR THE FIRST PERSON TO ASK AND WILL BE THE LAST IF YOU TELL PEOPLE ABOUT THAT CAR OUT THERE'' and then he slammed the door in my face........


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2010, 10:13 PM~18437276
> *It was me, sin7 and BThompsonTX, we tracked the owner down from some asking around  and we walked down the road to his house, the old man pretty much said "NOT FOR SALE"  and slammed the door in our face. We even had the white guy knock on the door (brian) :0
> *


that little trip was definately fun.... We were asking everyone and everything if they knew where we could find old cars....


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2010, 09:13 PM~18437276
> *It was me, sin7 and BThompsonTX, we tracked the owner down from some asking around  and we walked down the road to his house, the old man pretty much said "NOT FOR SALE"  and slammed the door in our face. We even had the white guy knock on the door (brian) :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2010, 09:13 PM~18437276
> *It was me, sin7 and BThompsonTX, we tracked the owner down from some asking around  and we walked down the road to his house, the old man pretty much said "NOT FOR SALE"  and slammed the door in our face. We even had the white guy knock on the door (brian) :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Aug 30 2010, 10:34 AM~18440232
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what a shame !!!!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2010, 09:13 PM~18437276
> *It was me, sin7 and BThompsonTX, we tracked the owner down from some asking around  and we walked down the road to his house, the old man pretty much said "NOT FOR SALE"  and slammed the door in our face. We even had the white guy knock on the door (brian) :0*


WOW!!!! And I thought I was the only one using White Guys to go on suicide missions. I use my friend Erick and Trevor to go knock on doors for me for these Chevy's in far away farms and the funny thing is that both these homies are die hard Ford Mustang guys :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Aug 30 2010, 07:43 PM~18445045
> *WOW!!!! And I thought I was the only one using White Guys to go on suicide missions. I use my friend Erick and Trevor to go knock on doors for me for these Chevy's in far away farms and the funny thing is that both these homies are die hard Ford Mustang guys :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Aug 30 2010, 07:43 PM~18445045
> *WOW!!!! And I thought I was the only one using White Guys to go on suicide missions. I use my friend Erick and Trevor to go knock on doors for me for these Chevy's in far away farms and the funny thing is that both these homies are die hard Ford Mustang guys :biggrin:
> *


its always a plus to have a white guy along with the hunt. they are good negotiators and direction askers.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Look what I found and it was sold to me by a white guy no problem what so ever when you go out looking for old cars make sure you go with some cash and not empty handed look at me I found a gold mine and sorry homies not for sale!


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 31 2010, 12:03 AM~18447975
> *Look what I found and it was sold to me by a white guy no problem what so ever when you go out looking for old cars make sure you go with some cash and not empty handed look at me I found a gold mine and sorry homies not for sale!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Aug 30 2010, 08:43 PM~18445045
> *WOW!!!! And I thought I was the only one using White Guys to go on suicide missions. I use my friend Erick and Trevor to go knock on doors for me for these Chevy's in far away farms and the funny thing is that both these homies are die hard Ford Mustang guys :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

People stop and ask me if I want to sell my 64 but it's always people with no money. One dude offered $1500 for the car with all the parts, I said "The floor pans and braces were almost that" and he about shit.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 30 2010, 10:23 PM~18447839
> *its always a plus to have a white guy along with the hunt. they are good negotiators and direction askers.
> *


FKN TONY.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 31 2010, 07:55 AM~18449684
> *People stop and ask me if I want to sell my 64 but it's always people with no money. One dude offered $1500 for the car with all the parts, I said "The floor pans and braces were almost that" and he about shit.
> *


Everybody wants somethin for nothin...they want painted restored cars for $3K..fkn dumbasses need to go get a hyundai!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 31 2010, 02:23 AM~18447839
> *its always a plus to have a white guy along with the hunt. they are good negotiators and direction askers.
> *


dood I AM the white guy and cant negotiate for shit :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Aug 30 2010, 06:38 AM~18439171
> *LMAO!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: That happned to me about 2 months ago...there is a 58 impala 2 door hard top in wichita falls and found out who the owner was and the car is siting out in a field so i found the owner asked him and he told me " NO NOT FOR SALE YOUR THE FIRST PERSON TO ASK AND WILL BE THE LAST IF YOU TELL PEOPLE ABOUT THAT CAR OUT THERE'' and then he slammed the door in my face........
> *


 :uh: man fuck them putos! obviously these people are mentally fucked up...how do you expect a piece of art and history to rot away in view of the public and NOT expect to get called out on it? Might as well take a kid and beat his ass with a monkey wrench out on the road and get pissed when someone stops too :uh: idiots :twak:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 31 2010, 01:03 AM~18447975
> *Look what I found and it was sold to me by a white guy no problem what so ever when you go out looking for old cars make sure you go with some cash and not empty handed look at me I found a gold mine and sorry homies not for sale!
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texasimpalas09_@Aug 16 2010, 02:27 PM~18324030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this the 58 your talkin about in wichita falls


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 30 2010, 11:23 PM~18447839
> *its always a plus to have a white guy along with the hunt. they are good negotiators and direction askers.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Aug 30 2010, 11:23 PM~18447839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always cash! I will never hit up owners about their cars without or not enough cash! Cuz' if you make them an offer then leave, they will start thinking and thats when you get in trouble!


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Aug 31 2010, 07:12 PM~18455191
> *Always cash! I will never hit up owners about their cars without or not enough cash! Cuz' if you make them an offer then leave, they will start thinking and thats when you get in trouble!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Aug 31 2010, 08:27 PM~18455374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 31 2010, 12:03 AM~18447975
> *look at me I found a gold mine and sorry homies not for sale!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Aug 31 2010, 07:36 PM~18455459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Aug 31 2010, 08:36 PM~18455459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 30 2010, 11:23 PM~18447839
> *its always a plus to have a white guy along with the hunt. they are good negotiators and direction askers.
> *



Hahahaha! I can tell you we're also good to shovel so earth... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Aug 31 2010, 07:38 PM~18455476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Get them VIN's :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 1 2010, 02:24 PM~18460776
> *Get them VIN's :biggrin:
> *


cuz you never know when u may need to tag a 70s dodge :roflmao:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 31 2010, 03:03 AM~18447975
> *Look what I found and it was sold to me by a white guy no problem what so ever when you go out looking for old cars make sure you go with some cash and not empty handed look at me I found a gold mine and sorry homies not for sale!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 1 2010, 12:08 PM~18461065
> *cuz you never know when u may need to tag a 70s dodge  :roflmao:
> *


Dodge is the new Chevy :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Sep 1 2010, 01:18 PM~18461128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


9 passenger


----------



## bigsneezy1959 (Oct 7, 2007)

colorado shit sittin around


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 1 2010, 03:08 PM~18461065
> *cuz you never know when u may need to tag a 70s dodge  :roflmao:
> *


dodge shit is expensive my homie is building a hemi cuda.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigsneezy1959_@Sep 1 2010, 04:30 PM~18462758
> *colorado shit sittin around
> 
> 
> ...


i can see a lot of good shit in there.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

mr impala turned me onto this on craigslist for 350. 



















one day later



















my scrap guy loves that shit


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

wear were you when i needed quaters. what up with that trunk :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 1 2010, 09:33 PM~18465363
> *wear were you when i needed quaters. what up with that trunk :cheesy:
> *


i have it


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 31 2010, 01:23 AM~18447839
> *its always a plus to have a white guy along with the hunt. they are good negotiators and direction askers.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 1 2010, 10:51 PM~18467065
> *i have it
> *


wanna save it for me :happysad: unless you gonaa come across more :dunno:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasimpalas09_@Aug 31 2010, 02:17 PM~18452527
> *is this the 58 your talkin about in wichita falls
> *


Holy shit yup thats it homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn i thought i was the only one that new about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasimpalas09_@Aug 16 2010, 02:27 PM~18324030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Rick the owner lives right in front of that land...he is a fucking asshole! o and if you go up the street a little bit more there is a 64 impala 2 door hardtop a white one it has a 327 and its just sitting too..... :angry: Man i have had my eye on that 58 for years too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I want that 58 so fucking bad!!!!!!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 2 2010, 07:29 AM~18468407
> *Hey Rick the owner lives right in front of that land...he is a fucking asshole! o and if you go up the street a little bit more there is a 64 impala 2 door hardtop a white one it has a 327 and its just sitting too.....  :angry: Man i have had my eye on that 58 for years too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I want that 58 so fucking bad!!!!!!!
> *


Skim, Brian and I saw this bad ass fleetline on our way to Lubbock and the entire lot had NO TRESSPASSING signs on it...I guess he isn't coming off this one either....

I wonder how many times people have stopped to ask about it....


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jan 2 2005, 06:45 PM~2564705
> *wat kind of horrible sin is this lettin them rott should be against the law
> *


around here it is illegal to have cars without current tags in ur yard


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by waffles_@Sep 2 2010, 10:38 AM~18468770
> *around here it is illegal to have cars without current tags in ur yard
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2010, 09:30 AM~18468715
> *Skim, Brian and I saw this bad ass fleetline on our way to Lubbock and the entire lot had NO TRESSPASSING signs on it...I guess he isn't coming off this one either....
> 
> I wonder how many times people have stopped to ask about it....
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2010, 07:30 AM~18468715
> *Skim, Brian and I saw this bad ass fleetline on our way to Lubbock and the entire lot had NO TRESSPASSING signs on it...I guess he isn't coming off this one either....
> 
> I wonder how many times people have stopped to ask about it....
> ...


There is a place over in abilene like that. When i was out there a couple of months ago i rode by and there was a couple of young guys standing outside the house so we stopped just for the hell of it and they were cool as shit. They let us look around at all there shit they had and all i can say is you would have busted a nut right there on site :biggrin: they had a bunch of good shit but as we all know none of it was for sale


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by waffles_@Sep 2 2010, 08:38 AM~18468770
> *around here it is illegal to have cars without current tags in ur yard
> *


i think alot of states are changing the city laws to "clean up" a guy i know in kansas had cas all over, but his little town of 1000 people now have a law agaist cars sitting out ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,now he had to move his cars out, or move them inside or get fined! so that laws are changing, so grab your old cars while you can!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 1 2010, 09:33 PM~18465363
> *wear were you when i needed quaters. what up with that trunk :cheesy:
> *


gotta save them og rims if they are straight


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2010, 10:30 AM~18468715
> *Skim, Brian and I saw this bad ass fleetline on our way to Lubbock and the entire lot had NO TRESSPASSING signs on it...I guess he isn't coming off this one either....
> 
> I wonder how many times people have stopped to ask about it....
> ...


you ever want fleetlines come to KY, they're everywhere. There are like 3 or 4 sitting in one field by my mother and father in-law's house.


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 2 2010, 06:29 AM~18468407
> *Hey Rick the owner lives right in front of that land...he is a fucking asshole! o and if you go up the street a little bit more there is a 64 impala 2 door hardtop a white one it has a 327 and its just sitting too.....  :angry: Man i have had my eye on that 58 for years too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I want that 58 so fucking bad!!!!!!!
> *


the guy at the feed store dont own it thats harry pattersons land you know how many cars he has :biggrin: :biggrin: all them old cars next to white 64 were mine on pecanway.


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by waffles_@Sep 2 2010, 07:38 AM~18468770
> *around here it is illegal to have cars without current tags in ur yard
> *


when people come to my house first thing they say is the city dont say nothing about your cars :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasimpalas09_@Sep 2 2010, 05:21 PM~18472808
> *when people come to my house first thing they say is the city dont say nothing about your cars  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, i think i said that when we stopped by your house.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2010, 06:53 PM~18473878
> *lol, i think i said that when we stopped by your house.
> *


what about your house skim last time me and rikki stopped out their i was like :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 2 2010, 07:56 PM~18473907
> *what about your house skim last time me and rikki stopped out their i was like :wow:
> *


im just outside the town limits so they cant say shit. 3 acres aint shit once you start dragging cars home.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

as sad as this topic is, its still one of my favourites  i like it when you guys save some of these cars up and the story's are allways nice  

i found a 64 4 door parts car this week and was going to pick it up this weekend but when i called the guy he said it was sold allready :uh: i was pissed off cuz you never find parts car out here for cheap prices! they sell 4 doors for the price they would sell 2doors in the states so buying a 4door for parts comes out way to expensive :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasimpalas09_@Sep 2 2010, 07:21 PM~18472808
> *when people come to my house first thing they say is the city dont say nothing about your cars  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, my Uncle is a code enforcement office for the area near the Jim Beam plant (still kind of country). I always tell him "You find someone that you're gonna fuck with on some old cars hit me up."


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasimpalas09_@Sep 2 2010, 04:15 PM~18472762
> *the guy at the feed store dont own it thats harry pattersons land you know how many cars he has :biggrin:  :biggrin: all them old cars next to white 64 were mine on pecanway.
> *



So Harry Paterson owns that 58 impala???


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 2 2010, 07:56 PM~18473907
> *what about your house skim last time me and rikki stopped out their i was like :wow:
> *


i must admit i was a little overwhelmed when i got there for the first time....


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2010, 06:53 PM~18473878
> *lol, i think i said that when we stopped by your house.
> *


yeah i thought about you sayin that to. when i get a chance im going to come and check out your back yard.


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 3 2010, 07:36 AM~18477356
> *So Harry Paterson owns that 58 impala???
> *


yeah his brother is in charge of that place there so rich they dont care about them cars. i havnt seen nobody out there in about 15 years.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by texasimpalas09_@Sep 3 2010, 12:28 PM~18479376
> *yeah his brother is in charge of that place there so rich they dont care about them cars. i havnt seen nobody out there in about 15 years.
> *


DRESS UP LIKE A CODE ENFORCEMENT OFFICER AND HAUL THAT BITCH OFF.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasimpalas09_@Sep 3 2010, 12:28 PM~18479376
> *yeah his brother is in charge of that place there so rich they dont care about them cars. i havnt seen nobody out there in about 15 years.
> *


My dad is friends with harry paterson and used to work with him!!!!My parents live down the street from harry paterson....im gonna have him ask him about that 58!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will let yall know what he says! :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 3 2010, 02:04 PM~18479652
> *My dad is friends with harry paterson and used to work with him!!!!My parents live down the street from harry paterson....im gonna have him ask him about that 58!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will let yall know what he says!  :cheesy:
> *


Miguel <s>62</s> *58* :0 :0


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 3 2010, 01:31 PM~18479878
> *Miguel <s>62</s> 58  :0  :0
> *


   Man watch me ima bust out with a new ride pretty soon Bet!!!I miss my 62 and hittin switches...lol!!!! Im gonna have to find some riders to cruise with here in the DFW too!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 3 2010, 03:36 PM~18479907
> *    Man watch me ima bust out with a new ride pretty soon Bet!!!I miss my 62 and hittin switches...lol!!!! Im gonna have to find some riders to cruise with here in the DFW too!!!!
> *


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2010, 09:00 PM~18473948
> *im just outside the town limits so they cant say shit. 3 acres aint shit once you start dragging cars home.
> *


shit fool thats what i got and you see my place , , , , , lol


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 3 2010, 07:47 AM~18477435
> *i must admit i was a little overwhelmed when i got there for the first time....
> *


i was like :wow:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

damn u guys making me want to go do some drive around ks an find some old cars i been thinking about just taking them.


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

SAD :tears: WUT A WASTE!!!!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

I found a hiding spot with over 30 58 impala Rust free cars ,!! I will post pic soon. I found a 348 nomad level air wagon to day :biggrin: !!! rustfree ! I ambuying all of them. what do you need ?? 4 doors ,2doord wagons , youname it !


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Sep 5 2010, 11:52 PM~18495977
> *I found a hiding spot with over 30 58 impala Rust free cars  ,!! I will post pic soon. I found a 348 nomad level air wagon to day  :biggrin: !!! rustfree !  I ambuying all of them. what do you need ?? 4 doors ,2doord wagons , youname it !
> *


You know the drill PICS or it didnt happen


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

x2


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

MY CONTRIBUTION, SAW THIS AT UPICK..... A 68 VERT :nosad: ... I KEPT THE COWL TAG THOUGH... :cheesy:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Sep 6 2010, 08:52 AM~18495977
> *I found a hiding spot with over 30 58 impala Rust free cars  ,!! I will post pic soon. I found a 348 nomad level air wagon to day  :biggrin: !!! rustfree !  I ambuying all of them. what do you need ?? 4 doors ,2doord wagons , youname it !
> *


show me some rags :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 6 2010, 12:28 AM~18496103
> *You know the drill PICS or it didnt happen
> *


x58


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 5 2010, 11:28 PM~18496103
> *You know the drill PICS or it didnt happen
> *


 Ok here is just a few of the many 58's I found. Can't show to much till they are all mInw! :biggrin: let me tell you , I didnt want to leave the place .


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

All rust free and complete ! 58's . Its not a junk yard ! All cars were just parked and have sat in dry heat. 30 + years :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 6 2010, 06:01 AM~18496437
> *MY CONTRIBUTION, SAW THIS AT UPICK..... A 68 VERT :nosad: ... I KEPT THE COWL TAG THOUGH... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

i need that trunk!


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Sep 6 2010, 11:40 AM~18497988
> *Ok here is just a few of the many 58's I found. Can't show to much till they are all mInw! :biggrin:  let me tell you , I didnt want to leave the place .
> 
> 
> ...


photoshop,we need adress and phone # to confirm :biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 6 2010, 10:07 AM~18498174
> *photoshop,we need adress and phone # to confirm :biggrin:
> *


No address !! No # just got a video !


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:0 :wow: thats a lot of 58's


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2010, 11:01 AM~18427130
> *we found this sweet 64 on the way home from picking up the 62, it was really super clean 4 door just rotting away. keys in it, 327 no rust, Hell I could use some solid parts if anything lol.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn thats solid - i would get it road worthy and rock this as a daily


----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)

i stop at this junk yard in modest off the 99 freeway last week


----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juanz1947_@Sep 6 2010, 02:18 PM~18499281
> *i stop at this junk yard in modest off the 99 freeway last week
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE THAT SAME CHEVROLET GRILLE IN MY KITCHEN, IT CAME FROM A OLD CORVAIR VAN...


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Sep 6 2010, 11:40 AM~18497988
> *Ok here is just a few of the many 58's I found. Can't show to much till they are all mInw! :biggrin:  let me tell you , I didnt want to leave the place .
> 
> 
> ...


where the hell u gonna keep all them at


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juanz1947_@Sep 6 2010, 03:21 PM~18499301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all that shit and no impala stuff?


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juanz1947_@Sep 6 2010, 02:18 PM~18499281
> *i stop at this junk yard in modest off the 99 freeway last week
> 
> 
> ...



looks like all meirda liquada to me except for the toy cars on the first couple of pics........  and no impala stuff!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2010, 07:27 AM~18505401
> *where the hell u gonna keep all them at
> *


My plan is to keep them there ? and sell them where they are !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Sep 6 2010, 12:51 PM~18498468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sandblasting gone wrong ? :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasimpalas09_@Aug 16 2010, 02:27 PM~18324030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey rick there was a 58 2dr sitting out by holliday


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juanz1947_@Sep 6 2010, 02:18 PM~18499281
> *i stop at this junk yard in modest off the 99 freeway last week
> 
> 
> ...


NOPE NO IMPALA PARTS NOT ONE !!!!!!!
I asked the owner if he wanted to sell a peddal car or two and he said no.
he said what for how much can he get for it and what he would do with the $$$$ he dont need money .

kind of an ass but he was cool about it.


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

I love this topic...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Sep 6 2010, 10:40 AM~18497988
> *Ok here is just a few of the many 58's I found. Can't show to much till they are all mInw! :biggrin:  let me tell you , I didnt want to leave the place .
> 
> 
> ...



This is sick! I love those south dry cars... post some pics! :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Sep 6 2010, 10:40 AM~18497988
> *Ok here is just a few of the many 58's I found. Can't show to much till they are all mInw! :biggrin:  let me tell you , I didnt want to leave the place .
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 8 2010, 04:50 PM~18517629
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

We went to a junk yard today I took some pics some are not impala's


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

dam


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 11 2010, 03:13 PM~18542186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 11 2010, 03:24 PM~18542239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2010, 10:01 AM~18427130
> *we found this sweet 64 on the way home from picking up the 62, it was really super clean 4 door just rotting away. keys in it, 327 no rust, Hell I could use some solid parts if anything lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Man... i swear they made all of the 4 doors out of some kind of super rust resistant metal... :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 09:21 PM~18180298
> *a lot of them go to good homes. I saved this one a couple years ago, tried to sell it here no buyers so it sold on ebay, guy just sent me some pics the otherday, nice...
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the one that got the tire shine detail job? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 11 2010, 07:56 PM~18543602
> *Is this the one that got the tire shine detail job?  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :yes:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

saved/for sale :cheesy:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 12 2010, 02:43 PM~18548169
> *saved/for sale :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

:uh: :uh: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Sep 6 2010, 12:51 PM~18498468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like they tried to bury it alive,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
and it`s clawing it`s way back out


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Found this 63 impala here in Fort Worth today it has been sitting for while and still has switches...still had the cylinders and pumps it had old school pumps and solinioids it look like it was lifted in the early 90's from how they had the set up and everything...body was ok...he said it is for sale...then he said you like impalas i said yea....and he takes me to the back and he has a 1962 Impala Super Sport Aniversary Gold edition....but the engine was gone as well as the interior but it was a supersport and body was nice i will post pics of the 62 later....O and he said the 62 was for sale too...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 13 2010, 03:41 PM~18557310
> *Found this 63 impala here in Fort Worth today it has been sitting for while and still has switches...still had the cylinders and pumps it had old school pumps and solinioids it look like it was lifted in the early 90's from how they had the set up and everything...body was ok...he said it is for sale...then he said you like impalas i said yea....and he takes me to the back and he has a 1962 Impala Super Sport Aniversary Gold edition....but the engine was gone as well as the interior but it was a supersport and body was nice i will post pics of the 62 later....O and he said the 62 was for sale too...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 13 2010, 03:41 PM~18557310
> *Found this 63 impala here in Fort Worth today it has been sitting for while and still has switches...still had the cylinders and pumps it had old school pumps and solinioids it look like it was lifted in the early 90's from how they had the set up and everything...body was ok...he said it is for sale...then he said you like impalas i said yea....and he takes me to the back and he has a 1962 Impala Super Sport Aniversary Gold edition....but the engine was gone as well as the interior but it was a supersport and body was nice i will post pics of the 62 later....O and he said the 62 was for sale too...
> 
> 
> ...


So what did he want for it? The 63


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 12 2010, 01:43 PM~18548169
> *saved/for sale :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Is it for sale???? :wow:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 13 2010, 05:08 PM~18558129
> *So what did he want for it? The 63
> *


He said he will call me later this week to let me know how much....


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

1962 Impala Super Sport Aniversary gold edition....and the last is a 58 body AND chrome was all good...This is all in Fort Worth


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAb4LbUEu7M&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 12 2010, 01:43 PM~18548169
> *saved/for sale :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Ha mush?


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

jAb4LbUEu7M&NR9

so sad


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

64 vert with factory air


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 13 2010, 08:33 PM~18559593
> *1962 Impala Super Sport Aniversary gold edition....and the last is a 58 body AND chrome was all good...This is all in Fort Worth
> 
> 
> ...


u outta build the deuce


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Well ive already built 2 dueces homie...im ready for something different :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 15 2010, 09:48 AM~18574437
> *Well ive already built 2 dueces homie...im ready for something different  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 09:30 PM~18570947
> *u outta build the deuce
> *


sic em tony   :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Aug 31 2010, 09:22 PM~18455318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 59 El Camino? :cheesy: 

Wow, it would be a great day to be there


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 30 2010, 10:33 AM~18439735
> *that little trip was definately fun.... We were asking everyone and everything if they knew where we could find old cars....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

TTT for a great topic


----------



## SlowPoke Rodriguez (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Sep 14 2010, 06:47 PM~18568268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How are the front bumper lenses? Can you get them?


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Sep 14 2010, 09:30 PM~18569964
> *jAb4LbUEu7M&NR9
> 
> so sad
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: thats funny. but sad cause some of them impalas look like they can be fixed


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Sep 14 2010, 09:30 PM~18569964
> *jAb4LbUEu7M&NR9
> 
> so sad
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 12 2010, 01:43 PM~18548169
> *saved/for sale :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


What's up homie? No phone call yet so PM me your number if you have no minutes left :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 16 2010, 07:59 PM~18587077
> *What's up homie? No phone call yet so PM me your number if you have no minutes left :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Don't mind the Q-Tip..... Ears were clogged.......


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 16 2010, 10:59 PM~18587077
> *What's up homie? No phone call yet so PM me your number if you have no minutes left :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i have his number...... :cheesy:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Found this when i was going to work yesterday in Oklahoma....1958 Chevy Nomad it was automatic and body was super straight with only minor surface rust clean clean clean!!!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

O and it still had the orginal keys and og washer fluid container and powerstearing ........ :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider+Sep 16 2010, 09:59 PM~18587077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 17 2010, 07:56 AM~18589664
> *Found this when i was going to work yesterday in Oklahoma....1958 Chevy Nomad it was automatic and body was super straight with only minor surface rust clean clean clean!!!
> 
> 
> ...


RARE CAR


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 17 2010, 10:00 AM~18590827
> *RARE CAR
> *


yup!!!!it sure is!!! :cheesy: and its for sale too!!dude said he would sale it.....its an old man i had to scream at him the whole time i was talking to him cause he was hard of hearing....lol!!!!


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :machinegun:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Sep 16 2010, 10:20 PM~18586740
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  thats funny. but sad cause some of them impalas look like they can be fixed
> *



Isn't the green 59rag in that commercial belong to someone on lil??? mroccha or sometin like that?? It IS being saved, or at least part of it !!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 17 2010, 07:56 AM~18589664
> *Found this when i was going to work yesterday in Oklahoma....1958 Chevy Nomad it was automatic and body was super straight with only minor surface rust clean clean clean!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 niceee


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 17 2010, 06:56 AM~18589664
> *Found this when i was going to work yesterday in Oklahoma....1958 Chevy Nomad it was automatic and body was super straight with only minor surface rust clean clean clean!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Sep 17 2010, 02:20 PM~18592141
> *Isn't the green 59rag in that commercial belong to someone on lil???  mroccha or sometin like that??  It IS being saved, or at least part of it !!
> *


I recognized a couple cars from here ,lol!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 17 2010, 11:49 AM~18591136
> *yup!!!!it sure is!!! :cheesy: and its for sale too!!dude said he would sale it.....its an old man i had to scream at him the whole time i was talking to him cause he was hard of hearing....lol!!!!
> *


MAYBE HIS EARS ARE CLOGGED ALSO?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Sep 17 2010, 02:20 PM~18592141
> *Isn't the green 59rag in that commercial belong to someone on lil???  mroccha or sometin like that??  It IS being saved, or at least part of it !!
> *


THAT`S SOOOOO SAD,
IT BROUGHT A TEAR TO MY ONLY GOOD EYE!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 17 2010, 07:56 AM~18589664
> *Found this when i was going to work yesterday in Oklahoma....1958 Chevy Nomad it was automatic and body was super straight with only minor surface rust clean clean clean!!!
> 
> 
> ...


how much was he asking?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i rescued this today from a 25 year nap in the woods.


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2010, 09:27 PM~18594921
> *i rescued this today from a 25 year nap in the woods.
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Sep 17 2010, 08:29 PM~18594948
> *NICE  :uh:
> *


thanks :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2010, 09:27 PM~18594921
> *i rescued this today from a 25 year nap in the woods.
> 
> 
> ...


looks to be in good shape


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Sep 13 2010, 02:54 PM~18556390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 JUST AINT RIGHT :nosad:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2010, 08:31 PM~18594967
> *looks to be in good shape
> *


dude said it was rusted pretty bad but i was like ive seen ALOT worse im sure its not great but for what i paid i could sell the boot snaps and rack and make my money :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2010, 09:35 PM~18595011
> *dude said it was rusted pretty bad but i was like ive seen ALOT worse im sure its not great but for what i paid i could sell the boot snaps and rack and make my  money  :biggrin:
> *


damn u musta came up nasty on that one lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2010, 09:35 PM~18595011
> *dude said it was rusted pretty bad but i was like ive seen ALOT worse im sure its not great but for what i paid i could sell the boot snaps and rack and make my  money  :biggrin:
> *


i got a dry drivers door shell if you need one


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2010, 09:27 PM~18594921
> *i rescued this today from a 25 year nap in the woods.
> 
> 
> ...


brentvanwinkle! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2010, 08:35 PM~18595011
> *dude said it was rusted pretty bad but i was like ive seen ALOT worse im sure its not great but for what i paid i could sell the boot snaps and rack and make my  money  :biggrin:
> *


POST PRICE OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!
:biggrin: 
NICE COME UP DON IMPALA!!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2010, 07:12 PM~18594407
> *how much was he asking?
> *


Man dude wanted 11g's for it when i asked him....I looked at him all crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :uh: :angry:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 17 2010, 08:55 PM~18595212
> *i got a dry drivers door shell if you need one
> *


i got a nice passenger side!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

little dry ass 63 OG paint hard top I just bought out of New Mexico.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 18 2010, 07:51 PM~18600634
> *little dry ass 63 OG paint hard  top I just bought out of New Mexico.
> 
> 
> ...


creepin be having some good cars


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yep that's the second one I've bought in a month the last one was solid as fuck.sold it to pick up this one.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

finally this was ready to be picked up late last night....ill get some more pics today!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 19 2010, 08:04 AM~18602951
> *finally this was ready to be picked up late last night....ill get some more pics today!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 19 2010, 09:04 AM~18602951
> *finally this was ready to be picked up late last night....ill get some more pics today!
> 
> 
> ...


damn did it almost break in two :0


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 18 2010, 07:51 PM~18600634
> *little dry ass 63 OG paint hard  top I just bought out of New Mexico.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice builder right there!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 19 2010, 10:13 AM~18603245
> *damn did it almost break in two  :0
> *


naw..lol


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Sep 13 2010, 02:54 PM~18556390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a shame what the hell was the owner thinking :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Sep 19 2010, 11:06 AM~18603494
> *what a shame  what the hell was the owner thinking :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


he was thinking,,,,
I NEED TO UP!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 18 2010, 08:51 PM~18600634
> *little dry ass 63 OG paint hard  top I just bought out of New Mexico.
> 
> 
> ...


BETTER THAN MONEY IN THE BANK!
NICE SCORE SKIM


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 19 2010, 09:57 AM~18603434
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WHO IN THE FUCK WOULD LET A DUECE RUST OUT LIKE THAT. :uh:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Sep 19 2010, 11:16 AM~18603554
> *WHO IN THE FUCK WOULD LET A DUECE RUST OUT LIKE THAT.  :uh:
> *


the Hillbilly i got it from!...backwoods mofo..about 20 miles from the nearest....ANYTHING


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 18 2010, 08:51 PM~18600634
> *little dry ass 63 OG paint hard  top I just bought out of New Mexico.
> 
> 
> ...


damn,,,clean,,,yall lucky over there  :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 18 2010, 06:51 PM~18600634
> *little dry ass 63 OG paint hard  top I just bought out of New Mexico.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Sep 19 2010, 11:45 AM~18603702
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL but damn that 62 needs a lot of work but shit theres people out there that can like skim lol


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

SAVED


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Sep 19 2010, 07:40 PM~18606214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good job!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Sep 19 2010, 06:40 PM~18606214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  thank you sir


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

hey mo not sure why but your 62 rag has a 62 HT cowl tag. whats the vin say?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

The original color of your interior is: Blue. Material type is: Cloth & Vinyl (Impala) Seat type: Bench


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 19 2010, 09:29 PM~18607920
> *hey mo not sure why but your 62 rag has a 62 HT cowl tag. whats the vin say?
> 
> 
> ...


he posted in his forsale topic it had different cowl and no vin


----------



## BUCK6T2IMPALA (Sep 20, 2010)

:nicoderm: TTT


----------



## Low862 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Sep 13 2010, 04:41 PM~18557310
> *Found this 63 impala here in Fort Worth today it has been sitting for while and still has switches...still had the cylinders and pumps it had old school pumps and solinioids it look like it was lifted in the early 90's from how they had the set up and everything...body was ok...he said it is for sale...then he said you like impalas i said yea....and he takes me to the back and he has a 1962 Impala Super Sport Aniversary Gold edition....but the engine was gone as well as the interior but it was a supersport and body was nice i will post pics of the 62 later....O and he said the 62 was for sale too...
> 
> 
> ...


I know that 63. Was it off of Denton Hwy. in Haltom City at a car lot with a bunch of project cars on it? They were closed when I saw it.


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt for more pics


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

me, garageartguy and bthompsontx got up early to go get some parts, lotsa impala parts. really fun day at the junk yard.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

there was lotsa bombs, non chevy stuff too.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

shit was piled up everywhere. Riicky scored a couple rust free impala wagon tailgates.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yes I had to grab these for my wagon.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

9 passenger laying in there :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

60 nomad wagon with a cactus growing out of the back


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

another 63 impala wagon tailgate just laying on the ground chillin.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

some vw s chillin


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

man I need that rack


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

super nice 62 hood.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

bad ass truck!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

48 fleet rag


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this was dead in that 59 with the paint dividers


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 07:28 PM~18619186
> *there was lotsa bombs, non chevy stuff too.
> 
> 
> ...



WOW - this place has so many solid cars. :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

tons of VWs


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Sep 21 2010, 03:24 AM~18619416
> *WOW - this place has so many solid cars.  :0
> *


dry ass New Mexico climate


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

we brought home some things, mostly dry rust free sheet metal hoods, trunks and core supports.





































got my arm rests for the nomad, also those 59 ac vents and the paint dividers, one side of 59 stainless side trim to replace mine.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

brought back my 63 too. Thanks Orlando!


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2010, 08:27 PM~18594921
> *i rescued this today from a 25 year nap in the woods.
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to build it?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks Like Alot Of Good $h!t...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 17 2010, 10:27 PM~18594921
> *i rescued this today from a 25 year nap in the woods.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 02:02 AM~18619331
> *man I need that rack
> 
> 
> ...




Where is this at??? :wow:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 02:32 AM~18619431
> *we brought home some things, mostly dry rust free sheet metal hoods, trunks and core supports.
> 
> 
> ...


Really good find Skim :thumbsup: Were they reasonably priced?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62+Sep 21 2010, 07:07 AM~18619811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets just say it was well worth the trip and were going back.  we were lucky they wont let people go back there but we got escorted in. It was funny because the dude was real hesitant but he let us in anyways and you know me, the camera always goes where I go.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

that 1 vw combi bus with "weatherly" on the window,
i know that guy, he buys all kinds of vw`s, i grabed a 23 window from him years ago, never knew he was passing up all the GOLD for a few buses,,,,,,gonna need to give the boy a call :biggrin: 
nice score by the way!
reminds me of my "pickin` days"


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 08:53 AM~18620432
> *New Mejico
> Lets just say it was well worth the trip and were going back.  we were lucky they wont let people go back there but we got escorted in. It was funny because the dude was real hesitant but he let us in anyways and you know me, the camera always goes where I go.
> *




Nice find Skim!! Keep on the look out for some 63-4 a/c vents!! Got the paypal ready :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 07:53 AM~18620432
> *New Mejico
> Lets just say it was well worth the trip and were going back.  we were lucky they wont let people go back there but we got escorted in. It was funny because the dude was real hesitant but he let us in anyways and you know me, the camera always goes where I go.
> *


Damn! I need to fly out there and hang out with you homies on a weekend for a Treasure Hunt :biggrin: 





No **** of course.............


----------



## 1972 impala envy (Oct 1, 2008)

anybody know where i can get a frame for a 72 impala 2 door


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 21 2010, 10:45 AM~18621259
> *that 1 vw combi bus with "weatherly" on the window,
> i know that guy, he buys all kinds of vw`s, i grabed a 23 window from him years ago, never knew he was passing up all the GOLD for a few buses,,,,,,gonna need to give the boy a call :biggrin:
> nice score by the way!
> ...


yes, I know matt weatherly very well. He used to store his 3 car hauler and busses at my house but we had a little falling out soI dont talk to him these days. dude kinda strange.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Sep 21 2010, 05:06 PM~18624830
> *Nice find Skim!! Keep on the look out for some 63-4 a/c vents!! Got the paypal ready :biggrin:
> *


I got 3 or 4 sets


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 01:18 AM~18619394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 02:18 AM~18619394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where at in New Mexico?


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 12:56 AM~18619300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 21 2010, 05:08 PM~18624845
> *Damn! I need to fly out there and hang out with you homies on a weekend for a Treasure Hunt :biggrin:
> No **** of course.............
> *


come on down :biggrin: we'll just make you do all the driving lol


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Nice pics Skim. uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 21 2010, 08:36 PM~18626827
> *Nice pics Skim.  uffin:
> *


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 07:13 PM~18626537
> *come on down :biggrin: we'll just make you do all the driving lol
> *


I guess I have to get my license unrevoked now :happysad:


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 22 2010, 01:10 PM~18632813
> *I guess I have to get my license unrevoked now :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 02:20 AM~18619404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is that decomposing in there? wierd shit man


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leong357_@Sep 23 2010, 01:42 AM~18639804
> *WTF is that decomposing in there? wierd shit man
> *


chupacabra


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

I NEED A SOLID TRUNK LID 4 MY 64 ANYONE? PM WITH A PRICE


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 02:20 AM~18619404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT YOU GUYS FOUND THE CHUPACABRAS IN THAT 59???? LMAO!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

SAVED AND *SOLD*
Has partial motor and trans is in there i can get pics if you want pretty damn solid car does have some dents as you can see in the pics i do have a front seat that needs some love that goes with the car and yes does have vin and trim tags attached and a title make me OFFER NOT INSULT NOT LOOKING FOR TRADES CASH ONLY


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2010, 03:07 AM~18649739
> *Saved and for sale
> Has partial motor and trans is in there i can get pics if you want pretty damn solid car does have some dents as you can see in the pics i do have a front seat that needs some love that goes with the car and yes does have vin and trim tags attached and a title make me OFFER NOT INSULT NOT LOOKING FOR TRADES CASH ONLY
> 
> ...


holy shit thats my dream car


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

nice project!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2010, 04:47 PM~18654463
> *nice project!
> *


Its for sale buy it lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2010, 06:09 PM~18654600
> *Its for sale buy it lol
> *


lol, I got one too. :0 dont need any more but yours looks super solid too.


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2010, 08:56 PM~18654907
> *lol, I got one too. :0 dont need any more but yours looks super solid too.
> 
> 
> ...


nice find skim.... :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2010, 06:56 PM~18654907
> *lol, I got one too. :0 dont need any more but yours looks super solid too.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!
LOOKS LIKE THEY STARTING TO FIND YOU NOW! :wow:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2010, 02:07 AM~18649739
> * $4000 obo
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> i see a motor :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

and an x frame :0


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2010, 10:27 AM~18658746
> *and an x frame :0
> *


damn i was thinking the same like i seen the motor then i started looking again an i can see the frame also lol


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> > i see a motor :0
> 
> 
> :0 looks like a big block to
> ...


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Sep 25 2010, 06:50 PM~18661499
> *:0 looks like a big block to
> scrape off the barnacles and see if its a 409 :biggrin:
> *


I was gonna say the same looks like a big block a 348 or 409


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2010, 09:27 AM~18658746
> *and an x frame :0
> *


Convertible :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I was dissapointed there for a minute cuz' I haven't contributed to this topic for about a month but here we go. Saved both of these today :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

saved 1 and half :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 25 2010, 09:39 PM~18662441
> *saved 1 and half  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What are you going to do with that '60? Is it for sale?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

dunno havent thought about it yet


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 25 2010, 09:45 PM~18662462
> *What are you going to do with that '60? Is it for sale?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i cant beleive you even asked you should have just said how much he always sells them sooner or later lol i swear he has bought sold and built more cars then most people will in their lifetime since i have known him


----------



## siresigon (Feb 11, 2009)

saved this one from a res out here in arizona


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 :angry:  this thread made me cry


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 25 2010, 10:45 PM~18662462
> *What are you going to do with that '60? Is it for sale?
> *


The only thing brent aint selling is his soul :biggrin: . But knowing him he might lease it out for the right number! %100 hustler.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Sep 25 2010, 10:44 PM~18662700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know! I should of known better :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> I was dissapointed there for a minute cuz' I haven't contributed to this topic for about a month but here we go. Saved both of these today :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 26 2010, 07:49 AM~18663682
> *:banghead:
> I know! I should of known better :biggrin:
> *


thing is i got it cheap i mean real cheap so to sell it yah id make money but replacing it may be hard. I dunno yet i might make it solid before i sell it.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2010, 04:43 PM~18666558
> *thing is i got it cheap i mean real cheap so to sell it yah id make money but replacing it may be hard. I dunno yet i might make it solid before i sell it.
> *


I know how that feels. Getting rags for under $1000.00 are really hard to let go. That's why I have 3 of them hidden in storage :biggrin:


----------



## willz64impala (Oct 11, 2009)

any in ohio for sale i need some parts cars


----------



## SACRAMENTO (Jul 26, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnYuZj-1inc :angry:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 24 2010, 02:07 AM~18649739
> *SAVED AND SOLD*


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> > I was dissapointed there for a minute cuz' I haven't contributed to this topic for about a month but here we go. Saved both of these today :0
> 
> 
> 
> you SAVED a 4 door :squint: some how i dont believe that :biggrin: at least it will live on in a 2 door


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 05:01 PM~18625793
> *yes, I know matt weatherly very well. He used to store his 3 car hauler and busses at my house but we had a little falling out soI dont talk to him these days. dude kinda strange
> Skim is this Matt Weatherly's 3 car trailer  :biggrin:[
> *




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Skim is this Matt Weatherly's 3 car trailer :biggrin:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Here you go Skim :0 Saved  



















9 Passenger


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Sep 27 2010, 11:28 AM~18672531
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


lol yes that's him. where did u take that pic at.


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2010, 07:33 PM~18677725
> *lol yes that's him. where did u take that pic at.
> *


Thats my Family Mint and the other one I sold to Greg with the Yellow caddie 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Sep 27 2010, 10:59 PM~18677352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Sep 28 2010, 10:08 AM~18680956
> *Thats my Family Mint and the other one I sold to Greg with the Yellow caddie
> 
> 
> ...


oh damn he wanted me to buy it for 1500 but i was still into volkswagens at the time I wasnt into impalas at all back around 2003 -04


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> Here you go Skim :0 Saved
> 9 Passenger
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2010, 06:23 PM~18686630
> *oh damn he wanted me to buy it for 1500 but i was still into volkswagens at the time I wasnt into impalas at all back around 2003 -04
> *


yep got them for $1200.00 and $1000.00 for shipping :biggrin: they were in Plainview Tx . I have cousins that live there


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Sep 28 2010, 08:34 PM~18686788
> *yep got them for $1200.00 and $1000.00 for shipping  :biggrin: they were in Plainview Tx . I have cousins that live there
> *


yeah thats not too far from where we are. He has a storage spot out there in Plainview.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Sep 28 2010, 08:43 PM~18686918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## y928 (Mar 12, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2010, 06:48 PM~18686984
> *yeah thats not too far from where we are. He has a storage spot out there in Plainview.
> *


How far are you from Plainview , Floydada ?


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

[/quote]

FLAT TOP IMPALA. SOMEONE BETTER SWOOP THAT UP. ULTRA RARE.!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Sep 28 2010, 08:58 PM~18687130
> *How far are you from Plainview , Floydada ?
> *


few hours


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by y928_@Sep 28 2010, 08:57 PM~18687100
> *:angel:
> 
> 
> ...


damn, lucky its in dry ass Az, if it was out east that shit would have disintegrated already


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

>


 :0 :0 :0 



>


FLAT TOP IMPALA. SOMEONE BETTER SWOOP THAT UP. ULTRA RARE.!
[/quote]
shit i know where 2 are around the corner they rusty tho


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

heres 2 that I know of out this way. Ive never seen one as clean as the one moto posted though.


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Sep 27 2010, 09:01 PM~18677381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Jeff's new project.............


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> > Here you go Skim :0 Saved
> > 9 Passenger
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Sep 28 2010, 11:08 AM~18680956
> *Thats my Family Mint and the other one I sold to Greg with the Yellow caddie
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 29 2010, 05:44 AM~18690539
> *It is a dinosaur leg bone. It came with the car :happysad:
> *


Jurassic Shark II


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> saved 1 and half :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

unloaded my 63 off the trailer and started sprucing her up. 3 out of 4 wheels were completely locked up and there was no steering linkage whatsoever. It was a bitch but i got it all on now.



















dont look too bad now that the stocks are on it. Im thinking how this would look patinad on 22's and 20s bagged. :0


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2010, 12:22 PM~18691863
> *unloaded my 63 off the trailer and started sprucing her up. 3 out of 4 wheels were completely locked up and there was no steering linkage whatsoever. It was a bitch but i got it all on now.
> 
> 
> ...


what engine u going with? would look good on deuces and dubs.... :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Sep 28 2010, 06:43 PM~18686918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool ass shot right here!


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

>


FLAT TOP IMPALA. SOMEONE BETTER SWOOP THAT UP. ULTRA RARE.!
[/quote]
nice!!


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

why does it have a post?


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2010, 10:22 AM~18691863
> *unloaded my 63 off the trailer and started sprucing her up. 3 out of 4 wheels were completely locked up and there was no steering linkage whatsoever. It was a bitch but i got it all on now.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: do it Skim slap those baggs and 20/22 that shit will be killing.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Sep 29 2010, 08:09 PM~18696852
> *why does it have a post?
> *


It is the only 2 door sedan Impala ever made. Just in 1961. Cheaper for those who couldn't afford the Bubbletop. Also, it was a safety feature in case the care flipped in an accident so the roof wouldn't cave in.


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Sep 27 2010, 08:59 PM~18677352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I ALWAYS WONDERED WHERE OLD CHEVY`S GO TO DIE


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2010, 10:22 AM~18691863
> *unloaded my 63 off the trailer and started sprucing her up. 3 out of 4 wheels were completely locked up and there was no steering linkage whatsoever. It was a bitch but i got it all on now.
> 
> 
> ...


IT`S TIME FOR C-L-R!

BEST IDEA IS TO START KEEPING SOME OF THE DRY ONES, THE SUPPLY CAN`T LAST FOR EVER


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@Oct 1 2010, 01:21 PM~18711079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how many did you save???


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 1 2010, 11:24 AM~18711537
> *how many did you save???
> *


Working to save a 59 but the majority of them were rotted beyond saving.... but shitload of good parts!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@Oct 1 2010, 12:31 PM~18711579
> *Working to save a 59 but the majority of them were rotted beyond saving.... but shitload of good parts!
> *


sad part is most of them were probably nice when they arrived there.


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2010, 01:08 PM~18712208
> *sad part is most of them were probably nice when they arrived there.
> *


Yea alot of the tags were mid seventies.  so 30 + years of sittin on the ground has killed em


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@Oct 1 2010, 04:31 PM~18712376
> *Yea alot of the tags were mid seventies.  so 30 + years of sittin on the ground has killed em
> *


tell him youll give him $6 for all the whole lot and youll take care of moving them :biggrin:


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

i been out this morning at a caddilac ranch watchin them crush 1955 to 1979 caddilacs they already crush 225 out of 500 cars i saved a 1963 convertable and a 1965 buick 225 convertable there still a couple 57 to 63 c onvertables a few 73 to 76 eldorado convertables and about 10 65 to 76 caddilac covertables lots of two door hardtops 55 to 75 left will try to have pictures later.


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

Damn Rick, that looks more like a massacre or a damn funeral
:uh:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

[/quote]
:wow: :0


----------



## chino64 (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 20 2004, 09:06 PM~2316069
> *yes they are all very sad
> *


HOW MUCH????


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

>


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Sep 29 2010, 05:46 PM~18695219
> *Cool ass shot right here!
> *


x57


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 27 2010, 04:13 PM~18675793
> *Here you go Skim :0 Saved
> 9 Passenger
> 
> ...


You need CopyRights for this one


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasimpalas09_@Oct 2 2010, 09:59 AM~18717994
> *i been out this morning at a caddilac ranch watchin them crush 1955 to 1979 caddilacs they already crush 225 out of 500 cars i saved a 1963 convertable and a 1965 buick 225 convertable there still a couple 57 to 63 c onvertables a few 73 to 76 eldorado convertables and about 10 65 to 76 caddilac covertables lots of two door hardtops 55 to 75 left will try to have pictures later.
> *


Where is caddilac ranch???? any pics of the cars you saved?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

[








[/quote]
looks allmost like the 409 car , even location , i know color is different


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

few more i just got in


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> [


looks allmost like the 409 car , even location , i know color is different 
























[/quote]
Is the blue one a restore?? That's a lot of damn firewall chalk..there's a couple different codes


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> looks allmost like the 409 car , even location , i know color is different


Is the blue one a restore?? That's a lot of damn firewall chalk..there's a couple different codes
[/quote]
na the blue one actually is an og paint car , we did under the hood and took a ton of pics before , he wanted all chalk marks back on it , it had surface rust from the mastercylinder leaking


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

just bought this one from utah now gotta get it here


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

is it a transplant? I do not see the tach............



> Is the blue one a restore?? That's a lot of damn firewall chalk..there's a couple different codes


na the blue one actually is an og paint car , we did under the hood and took a ton of pics before , he wanted all chalk marks back on it , it had surface rust from the mastercylinder leaking
[/quote]


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> is it a transplant? I do not see the tach............
> na the blue one actually is an og paint car , we did under the hood and took a ton of pics before , he wanted all chalk marks back on it , it had surface rust from the mastercylinder leaking


[/quote]
yea its a clone 09 car but all other areas is true , impala post , markings on firewall so on so on


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 5 2010, 10:08 AM~18740754
> *just bought this one from utah now gotta get it here
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Right in my backyard :buttkick:


----------



## BUCK6T2IMPALA (Sep 20, 2010)

:0


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 3 2010, 07:03 PM~18726696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you get that 61


----------



## siresigon (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

How much would it cost to restore one of these?


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Sep 13 2010, 01:54 PM~18556390
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WTF.....STILL LAUGHING ABOUT THIS ONE. THIS LOOKS WORSE THAN SOME OF THOSE CARS IN THE WOODS.


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

A friend just picked this up from the original owner. He has been trying to get this car for 20 years but the owner didn't want to sell it because he was going to fix it up....... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 11 2010, 09:47 PM~18786448
> *A friend just picked this up from the original owner.  He has been trying to get this car for 20 years but the owner didn't want to sell it because he was going to fix it up....... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


That's just sad, apart of me just died a little


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 11 2010, 06:47 PM~18786448
> *A friend just picked this up from the original owner.  He has been trying to get this car for 20 years but the owner didn't want to sell it because he was going to fix it up....... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


damn worse 62 bubble ever!!! i know i would have proble bought it to but can i ask why he did? looks to gone and proble not even good for conversion? o yea let me get those door and quarter trims for mine :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 11 2010, 06:47 PM~18786448
> *A friend just picked this up from the original owner.  He has been trying to get this car for 20 years but the owner didn't want to sell it because he was going to fix it up....... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


:banghead:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 11 2010, 06:47 PM~18786448
> *A friend just picked this up from the original owner.  He has been trying to get this car for 20 years but the owner didn't want to sell it because he was going to fix it up....... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


The washington state collecter plate on that car aint that old sure as fuck way newer than that last time that car seen the road is that car up here??


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Oct 11 2010, 11:24 PM~18787995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the car is in Washington.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 12 2010, 07:31 AM~18789860
> *He bought it for the trim.
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 11 2010, 07:47 PM~18786448
> *A friend just picked this up from the original owner.  He has been trying to get this car for 20 years but the owner didn't want to sell it because he was going to fix it up....... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


good for vins and stainless only


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 12 2010, 08:31 AM~18789860
> *He bought it for the trim.
> 
> *


i spoketh too sooneth.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 11 2010, 09:47 PM~18786448
> *A friend just picked this up from the original owner.  He has been trying to get this car for 20 years but the owner didn't want to sell it because he was going to fix it up....... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I would drive it to a show.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> [


looks allmost like the 409 car , even location , i know color is different 
























[/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

:tears: This is a sad topic. Seeing all those cars, in those conditions!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray562_@Oct 12 2010, 01:51 PM~18791080
> *:tears: This is a sad topic. Seeing all those cars, in those conditions!
> *



sad is right i need a few more acres im gonna start a impala rescue association! lets see if i can get some federal grants!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2010, 10:20 AM~18790435
> *good for vins and stainless only
> *


YUP!
SALVAGE A SMALL PILE OF TRIM, PUT THE TAGS IN SHIRT POCKET. 
MOVE ON.
BUT I WONDER AT WHAT POINT THE OLD OWNER DECIDED HE WAS "NOT" GOING TO RESTORE THE CAR?
WHEN IT STARTED TO BUCKLE? WAS THAT HIS LINE IN THE SAND?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 12 2010, 11:32 AM~18791380
> *YUP!
> SALVAGE A SMALL PILE OF TRIM, PUT THE TAGS IN SHIRT POCKET.
> MOVE ON.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Oct 12 2010, 07:51 PM~18794890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats crazy. usually you see the opposite. The rusted out hull then years later then restored product. I know the dude would be pissed if he saw it now.


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Oct 12 2010, 06:44 PM~18794815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


isnt this skim 61


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@Oct 13 2010, 12:02 AM~18796371
> *isnt this skim 61
> *


 :0


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

rescued


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> rescued
> 
> 
> 
> lol, does that shack come with it :cheesy:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 13 2010, 08:39 AM~18799142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Brent Good score


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

About to save this one. And it comes with the trailer also :0 2 door........


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 13 2010, 06:39 PM~18799142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AC rag :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Oct 13 2010, 01:28 PM~18800898
> *About to save this one. And it comes with the trailer also :0 2 door........
> 
> 
> ...


Rusty but cheap


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 13 2010, 09:49 PM~18806160
> *Rusty but cheap
> *


:yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Oct 13 2010, 02:28 PM~18800898
> *About to save this one. And it comes with the trailer also :0 2 door........
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: i like that


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 13 2010, 09:39 AM~18799142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS WAS AN IDAHO CAR RIGHT???
GOOD SAVE,IM SURE ITS N GOOD HANDS :thumbsup: .....


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 13 2010, 09:39 AM~18799142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this ur next project??? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@Oct 1 2010, 10:21 AM~18711079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where this at??? :wow: :wow:


----------



## originallow (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Oct 14 2010, 07:07 PM~18813841
> *Is this ur next project??? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


my next project is already underway its a 64 rag but not th is one. ill probably start a build topic next month :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> > rescued
> > lol, does that shack come with it :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Oct 14 2010, 07:06 PM~18813827
> *THIS WAS AN IDAHO CAR RIGHT???
> GOOD SAVE,IM SURE ITS N GOOD HANDS :thumbsup: .....
> *


no it wasnt i got it in montana


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Oct 13 2010, 04:28 PM~18800898
> *About to save this one. And it comes with the trailer also :0 2 door........
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one of the cars that I want for my next project. either a 2 dr 58 wagon, 59-60 Buick, or 59-60 Pontiac. Once I finish this 58 that is.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by originallow_@Oct 14 2010, 08:34 PM~18814154
> *
> 
> 
> *


layin` frame


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## kp 82 (Aug 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@Oct 1 2010, 10:21 AM~18711079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dayum that dude has a 77 tooo...lolol cars up the ass


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

heres a 64 rag I found on a farm today about 20 minutes from my house. Really solid car, no rust in the floors or quarters but about 50 bullet holes on the passenger side. Yes u already know, Im working on bringing this home. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the farmer had some cool stuff at his place. other cars etc. He said he drove it and parked it right in that spot years ago.





































originally sold at Friendly Chevrolet in Dallas


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

somebody dumped on that quarter panel and fender but other than that this bitch is solid.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

he has this 57 hardtop too.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> >
> 
> 
> :cheesy: ahhhhh, you ***! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :naughty:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@Oct 1 2010, 11:21 AM~18711079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE 59S


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Oct 12 2010, 06:44 PM~18794815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aint rotting any more.


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 18 2010, 09:56 PM~18847737
> *the farmer had some cool stuff at his place. other cars etc. He said he drove it and parked it right in that spot years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


*You buy it (them)?* :0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 18 2010, 11:53 PM~18847707
> *heres a 64 rag I found on a farm today about 20 minutes from my house. Really solid car, no rust in the floors or quarters but about 50 bullet holes on the passenger side. Yes u already know, Im working on bringing this home. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a bottle opener on the drivers side near the headlight switch? :biggrin: 

Must've been a Texas only OG Accessory :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Oct 19 2010, 09:44 AM~18850119
> *You buy it (them)?  :0
> *


im on it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 19 2010, 10:41 AM~18850529
> *Is that a bottle opener on the drivers side near the headlight switch?  :biggrin:
> 
> Must've been a Texas only OG Accessory  :biggrin:
> *


beer:30 texas time


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2010, 12:31 PM~18851411
> *im on it
> *


*Don't forget the map....*


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 19 2010, 12:46 PM~18851528
> *Don't forget the map....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ANONYMOUS_USER, *Skim*
:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

aint that a bitch lol


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2010, 06:00 PM~18854044
> *aint that a bitch lol
> *


I was never here :nicoderm:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2010, 12:53 AM~18847707
> *heres a 64 rag I found on a farm today about 20 minutes from my house. Really solid car, no rust in the floors or quarters but about 50 bullet holes on the passenger side. Yes u already know, Im working on bringing this home. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


SKIMS IMPALA PARTS :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANONYMOUS_USER_@Oct 19 2010, 08:01 PM~18854056
> *I was never here :nicoderm:
> *


YO!! CD IS TIGHT.... :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 18 2010, 09:58 PM~18847756
> *somebody dumped on that quarter panel and fender but other than that this bitch is solid.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

DAMN SKIM!!!!!!!U QUIT SCHOOL CUZ OF RECESS,U AINT PLAYIN AROUND!!!!!I WANT THAT 57 :biggrin: .IM GOIN 2 DENTON,TX JUS 4 THAT NOW 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 19 2010, 12:46 PM~18851528
> *Don't forget the map....
> 
> 
> ...


Right-Click, Save! :cheesy: road trip tonight, who's with me?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 19 2010, 07:10 PM~18854127
> *SKIMS IMPALA PARTS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


oh i guess the cat is out of tha bag now , skim is buying me out , that fool moving to lawndale now , i got the sign getting changed now :biggrin: 


its getting changed to SKIMPALA PARTS


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 18 2010, 10:00 PM~18847766
> *he has this 57 hardtop too.
> 
> 
> ...



God Damn it SKIM!!!!!!!!!!!!Im over here looking for a 57 for the past year...im over here looking all over the USA for a good builder and you find one just around the corner of your house which is about an hour away from my place!!!!!!!!!!!!!Damn your a lucky ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 19 2010, 08:05 PM~18855340
> *God Damn it SKIM!!!!!!!!!!!!Im over here looking for a 57 for the past year...im over here looking all over the USA for a good builder and you find one just around the corner of your house which is about an hour away from my place!!!!!!!!!!!!!Damn your a lucky ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it's all about treasure map


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 19 2010, 08:05 PM~18855340
> *God Damn it SKIM!!!!!!!!!!!!Im over here looking for a 57 for the past year...im over here looking all over the USA for a good builder and you find one just around the corner of your house which is about an hour away from my place!!!!!!!!!!!!!Damn your a lucky ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


there were a couple good 57 hardtop builders listed on here in the last year.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2010, 11:31 AM~18851411
> *im on it
> *


i want that friendly chevrolet badge :cheesy:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 19 2010, 01:46 PM~18851528
> *Don't forget the map....
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: 

You guys have too much time on your hands :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 20 2010, 06:57 AM~18858958
> *:roflmao:
> 
> You guys have too much time on your hands  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 19 2010, 06:11 PM~18854142
> *YO!! CD IS TIGHT.... :biggrin:
> *


Glad you like it homie!   Take care


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:tears: maybe i can save it,and make it into a covertible... :biggrin: oh yeah i got dibs on the front bench seat! for my bubble top :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 20 2010, 07:33 PM~18863396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I picked up one just like it awhile ago. Mine was red thou. I posted pics a few pages back of it. Someone wanted a bubble 62 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 20 2010, 05:33 PM~18863396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you better get that bubbletop back seat too


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2010, 08:09 PM~18863760
> *you better get that bubbletop back seat too
> *


ur right...extra one will come in handy one day... :biggrin: hey skim can u please ask brian if he wants to sell that u know what...u member what i asked u.... :cheesy:


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 20 2010, 06:13 PM~18863804
> *ur right...extra one will come in handy one day... :biggrin: hey skim can u please ask brian if he wants to sell that u know what...u member what i asked u.... :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Oct 20 2010, 06:55 PM~18863608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nobody sellin you chit chica


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Just got saved :0 :0 :0 



































Wait 


























And the 348 runs smooth


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Oct 20 2010, 07:11 PM~18865101
> *Just got saved  :0  :0  :0
> Wait
> And the 348 runs smooth
> ...


 :biggrin: great find!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Oct 20 2010, 08:11 PM~18865101
> *Just got saved  :0  :0  :0
> Wait
> And the 348 runs smooth
> ...


 :biggrin: nice.

btw did your brother tell you how I found your show registration card out in the street after the show? I was trippin cuz I saw that yellow card laying there and looked at it, it was yours from the regal :0 so I gave it to him to give back to you. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Oct 20 2010, 06:11 PM~18865101
> *Just got saved  :0  :0  :0
> Wait
> And the 348 runs smooth
> ...


WHO SAVED IT? NO YOU.... CUZ IT'S STILL FOR SALE, HAHA.... AND THE 348 DON'T RUN EITHER, YOU'RE FUNNY MAN. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 20 2010, 09:58 PM~18864953
> *i just made this one like this monday , makin a 62 bubble top in vegas
> that shits mine it aint going anywhere , and besides you know i got like 4 more of them bishes
> 
> ...


Latooya!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 18 2010, 09:58 PM~18847756
> *somebody dumped on that quarter panel and fender but other than that this bitch is solid.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like exit holes on the driver side panel too... 








I wouldnt mind having it though, good find!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Oct 21 2010, 07:35 AM~18868910
> *Looks like exit holes on the driver side panel too...
> 
> 
> ...


yep they are exit holes, I noticed that too I was like DAAMN


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 20 2010, 09:25 PM~18866645
> *WHO SAVED IT? NO YOU.... CUZ IT'S STILL FOR SALE, HAHA.... AND THE 348 DON'T RUN EITHER, YOU'RE FUNNY MAN. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: I guess you haven't heard of buying and selling..... And i'm sure you know this from 1000 miles away.......


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2010, 09:09 PM~18866469
> *:biggrin:  nice.
> 
> btw did your brother tell you how I found your show registration card out in the street after the show? I was trippin cuz I saw that yellow card laying there and looked at it, it was yours from the regal :0  so I gave it to him to give back to you. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that shit was a trip :biggrin:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 20 2010, 07:13 PM~18863804
> *hey skim can u please ask brian if he wants to sell that u know what...u member what i asked u.... :cheesy:
> *


I'm going to hold on to them right now. Now if you can find me some NOS or perfect 61 rocker mouldings, then I would consider selling the freshly re-chromed one.


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 11 2010, 08:47 PM~18786448
> *A friend just picked this up from the original owner.  He has been trying to get this car for 20 years but the owner didn't want to sell it because he was going to fix it up....... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Remember this car??? Well, the new owner was removing the door moulding and the quarter panel and door fell off the car!!!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 23 2010, 11:47 PM~18891942
> *Remember this car???  Well, the new owner was removing the door moulding and the quarter panel and door fell off the car!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That shits crazy! :0


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 23 2010, 11:47 PM~18891942
> *Remember this car???  Well, the new owner was removing the door moulding and the quarter panel and door fell off the car!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


got damn!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

was a 64 ss vert


----------



## SS427 (Feb 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Oct 24 2010, 08:21 AM~18892733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this at!?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

> the farmer had some cool stuff at his place. other cars etc. He said he drove it and parked it right in that spot years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SS427 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yard in PA crushing out I think end of this month or next:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Oct 20 2004, 10:06 PM~2316069
> *yes they are all very sad
> *


i would rescue that rag 61 in a heart beat...and put my six 4 ..on hold..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 23 2010, 11:47 PM~18891942
> *Remember this car???  Well, the new owner was removing the door moulding and the quarter panel and door fell off the car!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!
THAT`S PRETTY GOOD,
IT JUNKED ITS SELF :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Oct 23 2010, 06:32 PM~18889879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SNATCH THEM TAGS OFF


----------



## BUCK6T2IMPALA (Sep 20, 2010)

WOW .... :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 24 2010, 12:47 AM~18891942
> *Remember this car???  Well, the new owner was removing the door moulding and the quarter panel and door fell off the car!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Call me ignorant, but that cars completely shot right? What would you save off it?


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 26 2010, 01:44 PM~18913678
> *Call me ignorant, but that cars completely shot right?  What would you save off it?
> *


anything can be fixed these days.this must be his dream car.or he must really love this car.
ive had people tell me that my '61 is a waste of time,but who cares what people think,if you wanna go for it,go for it.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Oct 26 2010, 04:44 PM~18913678
> *Call me ignorant, but that cars completely shot right?  What would you save off it?
> *


i believe in an earlier post brian said they wanted the trim and tags off the car, 62s you can find all day....62 bubble bel air trim and tags...GOOD LUCK


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

saved


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Oct 26 2010, 08:53 PM~18917975
> *saved
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Oct 26 2010, 09:53 PM~18917975
> *saved
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

Rare N.O.S. trailor hitch option


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Oct 26 2010, 10:53 PM~18917975
> *saved
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a recent save?

:0 :0 :0


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

yes it is, 2 days ago


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Oct 27 2010, 10:12 AM~18921446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice save brah!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

very nice, good save!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

that 62 was on CL for 6k awhi9le back then popped up againa few days ago


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Oct 27 2010, 09:12 AM~18921446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bastard! :wow: Good save! :cheesy:


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Oct 26 2010, 09:53 PM~18917975
> *saved
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

one less 60 rag on our planet now


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

> one less 60 rag on our planet now
> dam!!!..how can somebody have let this rag get to this point,,,R.I.P
> :tears:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 30 2010, 09:36 AM~18946819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 20 2010, 04:33 PM~18863396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why go thru all the trouble to cut a top off an convert to a bubble when you could prolly jus buy the bubble top body an build that?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 30 2010, 09:36 AM~18946819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 30 2010, 09:36 AM~18946819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That would have buffed right out fool WTF :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 30 2010, 11:36 AM~18946819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: i had one just like that broke in half when i pulled it of the trailer.


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

seen this 62 at the scrap yard today and a nice 90 caddy front


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Oct 30 2010, 01:22 PM~18947829
> *:wow:  i had one just like that broke in half when i pulled it of the trailer.
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder why you sqeezed and adult sized car on a kids sized trailer


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

[/quote]

shooda grabbed those 5 star hammers off that sunbird :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 30 2010, 12:45 PM~18947101
> *why go thru all the trouble to cut a top off an convert to a bubble when you could prolly jus buy the bubble top body an build that?
> *


mainly becouse , 62 bubble tops are a little on the rare and scarce side , this 61 bubble lost its roof to convert a 62 into a bubbletop . and for the price of a 61 bubble top in vegas , cheapest one we found was around 3500 and it didnt have everything needed for conversion , and cheapest 62 bubbletop we found in vegas was around 30k 



so thats why go thru ALL the trouble :biggrin:


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

not an impala, but still rotting away


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

ok, got the impala in the background. the dude "doesnt want to sell it cause he's going to restore it, 'someday'"







:uh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Oct 31 2010, 11:21 AM~18952203
> *not an impala, but still rotting away
> 
> 
> ...


training day monte


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Oct 31 2010, 11:25 AM~18952233
> *ok, got the impala in the background. the dude "doesnt want to sell it cause he's going to restore it, 'someday'"
> 
> 
> ...


they always say that then 15 years later..it is rottted away beyond repair


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> Just got saved :0 :0 :0
> Wait
> And the 348 runs smooth
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Oct 31 2010, 10:25 AM~18952233
> *ok, got the impala in the background. the dude "doesnt want to sell it cause he's going to restore it, 'someday'"
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

> > Just got saved :0 :0 :0
> > Wait
> > And the 348 runs smooth
> >
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Technically not rotting away but this was pretty cool. Today I ran into this old man who is 83 and still drives his 64 daily. We talked for a long time. He has owned the car for many years and drove it from Texas to Tennessee a few times. It was bought new right here in our town.


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2010, 07:16 PM~19003809
> *Technically not rotting away but this was pretty cool. Today I ran into this old man who is 83 and still drives his 64 daily. We talked for a long time. He has owned the car for many years and drove it from Texas to Tennessee a few times. It was bought new right here in our town.
> 
> 
> ...


nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 19 2010, 10:05 PM~18855340
> *God Damn it SKIM!!!!!!!!!!!!Im over here looking for a 57 for the past year...im over here looking all over the USA for a good builder and you find one just around the corner of your house which is about an hour away from my place!!!!!!!!!!!!!Damn your a lucky ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ALABAMA! we passed a house on the way to and from panama city beach, fl that had like 30 55-57 bel airs in the front yard and most were 2 door hardtops. No bullshit.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 6 2010, 09:04 PM~19004143
> *ALABAMA! we passed a house on the way to and from panama city beach, fl that had like 30 55-57 bel airs in the front yard and most were 2 door hardtops. No bullshit.
> *


usually those are they guys that want too much money or wont sell a fuckin thing


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2010, 10:49 PM~19005011
> *usually those are they guys that want too much money or wont sell a fuckin thing
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Oct 31 2010, 07:59 AM~18951491
> *mainly becouse , 62 bubble tops are a little on the rare and scarce side , this 61 bubble lost its roof to convert a 62 into a bubbletop . and for the price of a 61 bubble top in vegas , cheapest one we found was around 3500 and it didnt have everything needed for conversion , and cheapest 62 bubbletop we found in vegas was around 30k so thats why go thru ALL the trouble  :biggrin:
> *


i see the point :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Oct 30 2010, 04:32 PM~18947884
> *seen this 62 at the scrap yard today and a nice 90 caddy front
> 
> 
> ...


what yard?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 7 2010, 12:49 AM~19005011
> *usually those are they guys that want too much money or wont sell a fuckin thing
> *


I dunno what their prices are like but Strader Classics in Elizabethtown, KY has like 300 55-57 bel airs.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2010, 11:49 PM~19005011
> *usually those are they guys that want too much money or wont sell a fuckin thing
> *


now damnit skim , why you gotta go and talk chit about me 


















































:biggrin: :biggrin: just phucking with ya , you coming up next weekend with the rest of the north texas M crew :0


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 7 2010, 08:12 AM~19006306
> *what yard?
> *


allstate on grade lane i took 48 loads in there last week. the 62 gots real nice trunk pan, frame looks good to


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 7 2010, 08:49 PM~19010226
> *allstate on grade lane i took 48 loads in there last week. the 62 gots real nice trunk pan, frame looks good to
> *


I need rockers something fierce so I can get my pans and braces in.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2010, 07:16 PM~19003809
> *Technically not rotting away but this was pretty cool. Today I ran into this old man who is 83 and still drives his 64 daily. We talked for a long time. He has owned the car for many years and drove it from Texas to Tennessee a few times. It was bought new right here in our town.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:  wow, thats kool. to bad you wernt in the rag


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 6 2010, 11:04 PM~19004143
> *ALABAMA! we passed a house on the way to and from panama city beach, fl that had like 30 55-57 bel airs in the front yard and most were 2 door hardtops. No bullshit.
> *


My Dad was a truck driver and stopped on the side of the interstate and climbed the fence to ask if any were for sale and old dude pulled a gun on him and told him that none of them are for sale and if he didn't get off his land he would shoot him!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Nov 16 2010, 08:47 AM~19080728
> *My Dad was a truck driver and stopped on the side of the interstate and climbed the fence to ask if any were for sale and old dude pulled a gun on him and told him that none of them are for sale and if he didn't get off his land he would shoot him!
> *


It's a shame... There's a bunch of stories just like that... Most of those cars will end up rotting away to nothin... :angry: 

Oh well... Can't hurt resale value :biggrin:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

Where is this place at Skim?




> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 02:26 AM~18619424
> *dry ass New Mexico climate
> *


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Nov 16 2010, 09:37 PM~19086615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 16 2010, 07:57 AM~19080766
> *It's a shame... There's a bunch of stories just like that... Most of those cars will end up rotting away to nothin...  :angry:
> 
> Oh well... Can't hurt resale value  :biggrin:
> *


a few weeks back this old man was selling a rag 64 i went and checked it out called him 2 days later and he claims he sold it for $1000 :banghead: so i cruise by just for the hell of it and turns out its still there now kind of hidden on his lot but i seen it so 2marow im gonna go back and offer him cash hopefully he takes it or that car is gonna finish rotting  :tears: ...woudlnt mind having a rag ...love my hard top but rags are :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Nov 17 2010, 03:11 AM~19089812
> *a few weeks back this old man was selling a rag 64 i went and checked it out called him 2 days later and he claims he sold it for $1000 :banghead:  so i cruise by just for the hell of it and turns out its still there now kind of hidden on his lot but i seen it so 2marow im gonna go back and offer him cash hopefully he takes it or that car is gonna finish rotting    :tears: ...woudlnt  mind having a rag ...love my hard top but rags are  :thumbsup:
> *


Dude sounds like an old weirdo.. Hope you go in heavy.. :biggrin: 

GL gettin yourself that rag! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Nov 17 2010, 02:11 AM~19089812
> *a few weeks back this old man was selling a rag 64 i went and checked it out called him 2 days later and he claims he sold it for $1000 :banghead:  so i cruise by just for the hell of it and turns out its still there now kind of hidden on his lot but i seen it so 2marow im gonna go back and offer him cash hopefully he takes it or that car is gonna finish rotting    :tears: ...woudlnt  mind having a rag ...love my hard top but rags are  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah if u go back, go back with some real cash or don't go at all. I've learned people get tired of people coming by to just "check it out" they want a cash buyer so if u go, like marc said, go in heavy ready to buy.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2010, 09:57 AM~19090754
> *yeah if u go back, go back with some real cash or don't go at all. I've learned people get tired of people coming by to just "check it out" they want a cash buyer so if u go, like marc said, go in heavy ready to buy.
> *


Heavy in both pockets.. One with cash, and the other with lead in case the ole' coot tries to get cute. lol :biggrin: 

Keep us posted tho!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Nov 17 2010, 03:11 AM~19089812
> *a few weeks back this old man was selling a rag 64 i went and checked it out called him 2 days later and he claims he sold it for $1000 :banghead:  so i cruise by just for the hell of it and turns out its still there now kind of hidden on his lot but i seen it so 2marow im gonna go back and offer him cash hopefully he takes it or that car is gonna finish rotting    :tears: ...woudlnt  mind having a rag ...love my hard top but rags are  :thumbsup:
> *


say homie go with some cash on hand look at me I always go with money when I go see the cars that I want to buy! Good luck on your buy!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Oct 31 2010, 12:25 PM~18952233
> *ok, got the impala in the background. the dude "doesnt want to sell it cause he's going to restore it, 'someday'"
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE 60 IMPALA :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 20 2010, 06:33 PM~18863396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 VERY NICE 61 SOME ONE GET THIS CAR PLEASE!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 17 2010, 08:16 AM~19090518
> *Dude sounds like an old weirdo.. Hope you go in heavy..  :biggrin:
> 
> GL gettin yourself that rag!  :thumbsup:
> *


yup im going there friday with truck and trailer ...see what he says...will keep you guys posted and post pics if the old man allows


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 17 2010, 08:57 AM~19090754
> *yeah if u go back, go back with some real cash or don't go at all. I've learned people get tired of people coming by to just "check it out" they want a cash buyer so if u go, like marc said, go in heavy ready to buy.
> *


i sure will ...its pretty much in the same condition as the picture of that rag 64 you p.m'd me a few weeks back....i"ll keep you posted...and thanx for your help skim :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 7 2010, 05:04 AM~19004143
> *ALABAMA! we passed a house on the way to and from panama city beach, fl that had like 30 55-57 bel airs in the front yard and most were 2 door hardtops. No bullshit.
> *



I think I've been to that exact very same place bac k in 2002.

I passed it on the way to FL. Will try to digg up some pix


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

> say homie go with some cash on hand look at me I always go with money when I go see the cars that I want to buy! Good luck on your buy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Oct 31 2010, 12:38 PM~18952315
> *they always say that then 15 years later..it is rottted away beyond repair
> *


I agree! 

If they are really serious, they should already started and not too much grass around it.... the rust is already eating the frame probably

:thumbsdown:


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/13l_33476422d93e4f87a9e45102a7bebb60.jpg[/IMG]

I NEED A MAN WHO IS SWEET, GOOD, NICE, INDEPENT, HONEST,FAIRNESS,HAPPINESS, LOVING, LOVE TO HAVE A GOOD RELATIONSHIP AND ALSO A MAN WHO CAN HANDLE A WOMAN WHO CAN TAKE CARE AND MAKE HER MAN HAPPY. IS GROWN UP TOO. IF U QUALIFIE HIT ME ON MY FACECBOOK UNDER LADONNA SANCHEZ. I HAVE MORE PIX. AND, PLZS BE SINGLE AND NO EXTRA WEIGHT LIKE PSYCHO GURLFRIENDS K. THXS. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 18 2010, 10:02 AM~19100152
> *ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> 
> IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/13l_33476422d93e4f87a9e45102a7bebb60.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


Damn... Real talk... And hot too...

:biggrin: 

:drama:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Nov 16 2010, 08:14 AM~19081054
> *Where is this place at Skim?
> *


I ran into an old man who told me he collected impalas and others for quite some time. In New Mexico. To be honest i could care shiiit about cars. Thats probably why he kept insisting to tell me about his lot. I ignored the man because impalas don't mean shit to me. He kept talking. I kept ignoring. I kind of remember where he said his yard was.... I do believe this yard of skims is the same one owned by this person.. It so happens this older man was in a situation that I helped him out of... If I talk to this man again I wonder what I could ask him for?????? .. Oh Well... I'm not that interested. His yard is a monument to the contamination of all our drinking water. Thats why i ignored him. I own/ have owned a few old impalas in my days. I wish i had them back but more than that I wish my drinking water was safe more than i wish for some dumb impala. I'd rather have a nice cold clean glass of water on a hot day.... ooops .. Sorry to spill my beans about the truth of classic cars. Right here on the rotting away fest. 

Any one else concerned about the side effects of our little hobbie?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 19 2010, 03:17 AM~19108511
> *I ran into an old man who told me he collected impalas and others for quite some time.  In New Mexico.  To be honest i could care shiiit about cars.  Thats probably why he kept insisting to tell me about his lot.  I ignored the man because impalas don't mean shit to me.  He kept talking. I kept ignoring.  I kind of remember where he said his yard was....    I do believe this yard of skims is the same one owned by this person..  It so happens this older man was in a situation that I helped him out of...  If I talk to this man again  I wonder what I could ask him for?????? .. Oh Well...  I'm not that interested.  His yard is a monument to the contamination of all our drinking water. Thats why i ignored him.  I own/ have owned a few old impalas in my days.  I wish i had them back but more than that I wish my drinking water was safe more than i wish for some dumb impala.  I'd rather have a nice cold clean glass of water on a hot day....      ooops .. Sorry to spill my beans about the truth of classic cars. Right here on the rotting away fest.
> 
> Any one else concerned about the side effects of our little hobbie?
> *


how does one junkyard contaminate your water when that whole area is full off junkyards, that whole side of the street is full of auto recyclers. I'm sure belen nm water polution isn't caused by a bunch of old impalas. Google map it. I'm sure you've been to belen before.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 19 2010, 04:17 AM~19108511
> *I ran into an old man who told me he collected impalas and others for quite some time.  In New Mexico.  To be honest i could care shiiit about cars.  Thats probably why he kept insisting to tell me about his lot.  I ignored the man because impalas don't mean shit to me.  He kept talking. I kept ignoring.  I kind of remember where he said his yard was....    I do believe this yard of skims is the same one owned by this person..  It so happens this older man was in a situation that I helped him out of...  If I talk to this man again  I wonder what I could ask him for?????? .. Oh Well...  I'm not that interested.  His yard is a monument to the contamination of all our drinking water. Thats why i ignored him.  I own/ have owned a few old impalas in my days.  I wish i had them back but more than that I wish my drinking water was safe more than i wish for some dumb impala.  I'd rather have a nice cold clean glass of water on a hot day....      ooops .. Sorry to spill my beans about the truth of classic cars. Right here on the rotting away fest.
> 
> Any one else concerned about the side effects of our little hobbie?
> *


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 19 2010, 03:17 AM~19108511
> *I ran into an old man who told me he collected impalas and others for quite some time.  In New Mexico.  To be honest i could care shiiit about cars.  Thats probably why he kept insisting to tell me about his lot.  I ignored the man because impalas don't mean shit to me.  He kept talking. I kept ignoring.  I kind of remember where he said his yard was....    I do believe this yard of skims is the same one owned by this person..  It so happens this older man was in a situation that I helped him out of...  If I talk to this man again  I wonder what I could ask him for?????? .. Oh Well...  I'm not that interested.  His yard is a monument to the contamination of all our drinking water. Thats why i ignored him.  I own/ have owned a few old impalas in my days.  I wish i had them back but more than that I wish my drinking water was safe more than i wish for some dumb impala.  I'd rather have a nice cold clean glass of water on a hot day....      ooops .. Sorry to spill my beans about the truth of classic cars. Right here on the rotting away fest.
> 
> Any one else concerned about the side effects of our little hobbie?
> *


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 19 2010, 03:17 AM~19108511
> *I ran into an old man who told me he collected impalas and others for quite some time.  In New Mexico.  To be honest i could care shiiit about cars.  Thats probably why he kept insisting to tell me about his lot.  I ignored the man because impalas don't mean shit to me.  He kept talking. I kept ignoring.  I kind of remember where he said his yard was....    I do believe this yard of skims is the same one owned by this person..  It so happens this older man was in a situation that I helped him out of...  If I talk to this man again  I wonder what I could ask him for?????? .. Oh Well...  I'm not that interested.  His yard is a monument to the contamination of all our drinking water. Thats why i ignored him.  I own/ have owned a few old impalas in my days.  I wish i had them back but more than that I wish my drinking water was safe more than i wish for some dumb impala.  I'd rather have a nice cold clean glass of water on a hot day....      ooops .. Sorry to spill my beans about the truth of classic cars. Right here on the rotting away fest.
> 
> Any one else concerned about the side effects of our little hobbie?
> *


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2010, 06:50 AM~19109048
> *how does one junkyard contaminate your water when that whole area is full off junkyards, that whole side of the street is full of auto recyclers. I'm sure belen nm water polution isn't caused by a bunch of old impalas. Google map it. I'm sure you've been to belen before.
> *


I thought Lowriding was about family? Each and every one of those cars has contributed to pollution. Directly contaminated our water supply. about ten years ago the federal gov. mandated that every gas station in america had to replace its underground gas storage tanks. Why? Because they were leaking benzyne etc into where each one of us gets our water to drink from. Did those cars in that junkyard do it? well directly they used the gas . It was for those cars that those gas stations existed. Not to mention they contamination EVERY car gives out in the air. Lets see, try closing yourself in with your running impala in a garage. Close all windows and all doors. The result is ; your impala will kill you. poison you. Or try drinking a cup full of gasoline . You'll also die. It will poison anyone of us. So the honest truth is that we as a classic car enthusiast are directly working with poisons in the environment . Does anybody question that those old cars when they used LEAD gasoline? The lead heated up by explosions in the engine also poisoned a number of people. why do you think they do not sell leaded gasoline anymore? 

A few years ago I gave up painting impalas. I never was a master at it BUT the waste that followed and the complete absence of a recycling program to take the paint thinners, extra paint, activators, etc... left me kind of sad. I knew one way or another that the chemicals would one way or another enter the water supply. So I quit messing with paints and impalas ( though I still have a few rotting in the yards).

Anybody here old enough to remember our lost freinds that died from lead poisoning after years of painting cars?? I remember quite a few of them. 

I am not against recycling impalas. I'm again back to finishing a few Impalas i left rotting. BUt i think that we should all open our eyes. Especially the young people getting started,. We should NOT ignore the poisons and the waste and for the children of the ones working with cars now, They cannot live without drinking water. We can not eat our cars or drink the gas if the water is bad. And the water is bad right now.

Responsibility = Family

I thought lowriding was about family?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 19 2010, 12:48 PM~19110929
> *I thought Lowriding was about family?    Each and every one of those cars has contributed to pollution.  Directly contaminated  our water supply.  about ten years ago the federal gov. mandated that every gas station in america had to replace its underground gas storage tanks. Why?  Because they were leaking benzyne etc  into where each one of us gets our water to drink from.  Did those cars in that junkyard do it?  well directly they used the gas . It was for those cars that those gas stations existed.  Not to mention they contamination EVERY car gives out in the air.  Lets see, try closing yourself in with your running impala in a garage. Close all windows and all doors.  The result is ;  your impala will kill you.  poison you.    Or try drinking a cup full of gasoline .  You'll also die. It will poison anyone of us.  So the honest truth is that we as a classic car enthusiast are directly working with poisons in the environment .  Does anybody question that those old cars when they used LEAD gasoline?  The lead heated up by explosions in the engine also poisoned a number of people.  why do you think they do not sell leaded gasoline anymore?
> 
> A few years ago I gave up painting impalas. I never was a master at it BUT the waste that followed  and the complete absence of  a recycling program to take the paint thinners, extra paint, activators, etc...  left me kind of sad. I knew one way or another that the chemicals would one way or another enter the water supply.  So I quit messing with paints and impalas ( though I still have a few rotting in the yards).
> ...










how about this car?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 19 2010, 10:48 AM~19110929
> *I thought Lowriding was about family?    Each and every one of those cars has contributed to pollution.  Directly contaminated  our water supply.  about ten years ago the federal gov. mandated that every gas station in america had to replace its underground gas storage tanks. Why?  Because they were leaking benzyne etc  into where each one of us gets our water to drink from.  Did those cars in that junkyard do it?  well directly they used the gas . It was for those cars that those gas stations existed.  Not to mention they contamination EVERY car gives out in the air.  Lets see, try closing yourself in with your running impala in a garage. Close all windows and all doors.  The result is ;  your impala will kill you.  poison you.    Or try drinking a cup full of gasoline .  You'll also die. It will poison anyone of us.  So the honest truth is that we as a classic car enthusiast are directly working with poisons in the environment .  Does anybody question that those old cars when they used LEAD gasoline?  The lead heated up by explosions in the engine also poisoned a number of people.  why do you think they do not sell leaded gasoline anymore?
> 
> A few years ago I gave up painting impalas. I never was a master at it BUT the waste that followed  and the complete absence of  a recycling program to take the paint thinners, extra paint, activators, etc...  left me kind of sad. I knew one way or another that the chemicals would one way or another enter the water supply.  So I quit messing with paints and impalas ( though I still have a few rotting in the yards).
> ...



holy tree huggers batman!


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING+Nov 18 2010, 08:02 AM~19100152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 19 2010, 02:17 AM~19108511
> *I ran into an old man who told me he collected impalas and others for quite some time.  In New Mexico.  To be honest i could care shiiit about cars.  Thats probably why he kept insisting to tell me about his lot.  I ignored the man because impalas don't mean shit to me.  He kept talking. I kept ignoring.  I kind of remember where he said his yard was....    I do believe this yard of skims is the same one owned by this person..  It so happens this older man was in a situation that I helped him out of...  If I talk to this man again  I wonder what I could ask him for?????? .. Oh Well...  I'm not that interested.  His yard is a monument to the contamination of all our drinking water. Thats why i ignored him.  I own/ have owned a few old impalas in my days.  I wish i had them back but more than that I wish my drinking water was safe more than i wish for some dumb impala.  I'd rather have a nice cold clean glass of water on a hot day....      ooops .. Sorry to spill my beans about the truth of classic cars. Right here on the rotting away fest.
> 
> Any one else concerned about the side effects of our little hobbie?
> *


Who really gives a fuck about a glass of water when you always got beer on tap :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Nov 17 2010, 04:44 PM~19093295
> *I think I've been to that exact very same place bac k in 2002.
> 
> I passed it on the way to FL. Will try to digg up some pix
> *


there are no fences on anything, it's on the main highway. I think like highway 87 or something, I know it was near Opp, AL.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 19 2010, 05:17 AM~19108511
> *I ran into an old man who told me he collected impalas and others for quite some time.  In New Mexico.  To be honest i could care shiiit about cars.  Thats probably why he kept insisting to tell me about his lot.  I ignored the man because impalas don't mean shit to me.  He kept talking. I kept ignoring.  I kind of remember where he said his yard was....    I do believe this yard of skims is the same one owned by this person..  It so happens this older man was in a situation that I helped him out of...  If I talk to this man again  I wonder what I could ask him for?????? .. Oh Well...  I'm not that interested.  His yard is a monument to the contamination of all our drinking water. Thats why i ignored him.  I own/ have owned a few old impalas in my days.  I wish i had them back but more than that I wish my drinking water was safe more than i wish for some dumb impala.  I'd rather have a nice cold clean glass of water on a hot day....      ooops .. Sorry to spill my beans about the truth of classic cars. Right here on the rotting away fest.
> 
> Any one else concerned about the side effects of our little hobbie?
> *


ok, dumb ass...are you going to quit shitting in a toilet and flushing it? that directly contributes to water pollution. Have you never been to the water works?

There are dead birds and other animals, shit, blood, everything you could imagine in drinking water before it is filltered and recycled back to your house. Read up on all the bullshit that goes into your precious water before you make a dumb comment about old cars being the reason water is contaminated.

Water is contaminated because it is used and waste water is created, also there is acid rain, rusty pipes, and billions of other things that contribute to the pollution of your drinking water. If your water it cloudy or red, replace your fuckin pipes in the crib or add a water filter to your water pipes in the crib and quit crying.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 19 2010, 03:11 PM~19111984
> *ok, dumb ass...are you going to quit shitting in a toilet and flushing it? that directly contributes to water pollution. Have you never been to the water works?
> 
> There are dead birds and other animals, shit, blood, everything you could imagine in drinking water before it is filltered and recycled back to your house. Read up on all the bullshit that goes into your precious water before you make a dumb comment about old cars being the reason water is contaminated.
> ...


bottled impalas!!!!!!
sparkling clean! fresh from the streams of the junk heap!
i`ll buy a case please! :biggrin: can an old 59 be on the lable?
PUFF PUFF PASSS!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WATER WAS CONTAMINATED BY BIG BUSINESS. IF YOU NEED A LIST, JUST LOOK WHAT`S IN YOUR 401K


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 19 2010, 02:32 PM~19112166
> *WATER WAS CONTAMINATED BY BIG BUSINESS. IF YOU NEED A LIST, JUST LOOK WHAT`S IN YOUR 401K
> *


Big business IS GM (General Motors)


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 19 2010, 02:11 PM~19111984
> *ok, dumb ass...are you going to quit shitting in a toilet and flushing it? that directly contributes to water pollution. Have you never been to the water works?
> 
> There are dead birds and other animals, shit, blood, everything you could imagine in drinking water before it is filltered and recycled back to your house. Read up on all the bullshit that goes into your precious water before you make a dumb comment about old cars being the reason water is contaminated.
> ...


So Gasoline is good for the environment.?? since when? Lead did not poison people? I guess nothing has changed in the auto business. To me it is a shame . Same old "Good ol boy" point of view. You know when LOWRIDING first took hold, It was sort of an Alternative to mainstream. It still is. The old timers got beat up, discriminated against, put in jail, lost loved ones to haters in great part because of the cars . To people who were so full of it that they did not care about life. Not Chicano Life. We were fodder. we were spit on to say the least. Incarcerated! By the very people who worked to build Impalas. But we continued on in spite of the harrassment. BUt NOW?? To see that Lowriders have settled comfortably into the problem is kind of sad to say the least. Sticking up for GM, and pollution...... Thats not what we are about.. Never have been. Mexicanos/ Chicanos/ This is our culture. Life. preserving life. This is our culture. 

Any one who doesn't believe this , why dont you try drinking a cup of urethane or laquer thinner. But please don't. cause it is poison. Anda Gente. Por que no se despiertan? Si trabajamos con Veneno!. No hay dudas . Hay modo para que nosotros ( los que trabajamos con el coche antiguo) a ayudar a preservar el enviromento? O no mas nos volteamos el otro cachete? 

I Like that PATINA thread thats somewhere in "post your rides" Thats one form to be a part of the automobile environment yet not contaminate so much. 

PAZ.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 19 2010, 03:49 PM~19112290
> *So Gasoline is good for the environment.??  since when?
> *


Laptops/Computers contribute to greenhouse gasses. So turn off the computer and help save the planet troll.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Nov 19 2010, 06:00 PM~19112353
> *Laptops/Computers contribute to greenhouse gasses. So turn off the computer and help save the planet troll.
> *


x2


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthr...30573&showall=1


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 19 2010, 02:11 PM~19111984
> *ok, dumb ass...are you going to quit shitting in a toilet and flushing it? that directly contributes to water pollution. Have you never been to the water works?
> 
> There are dead birds and other animals, shit, blood, everything you could imagine in drinking water before it is filltered and recycled back to your house. Read up on all the bullshit that goes into your precious water before you make a dumb comment about old cars being the reason water is contaminated.
> ...


      :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 19 2010, 02:17 AM~19108511
> *I ran into an old man who told me he collected impalas and others for quite some time.  In New Mexico.  To be honest i could care shiiit about cars.  Thats probably why he kept insisting to tell me about his lot.  I ignored the man because impalas don't mean shit to me.  He kept talking. I kept ignoring.  I kind of remember where he said his yard was....    I do believe this yard of skims is the same one owned by this person..  It so happens this older man was in a situation that I helped him out of...  If I talk to this man again  I wonder what I could ask him for?????? .. Oh Well...  I'm not that interested.  His yard is a monument to the contamination of all our drinking water. Thats why i ignored him.  I own/ have owned a few old impalas in my days.  I wish i had them back but more than that I wish my drinking water was safe more than i wish for some dumb impala.  I'd rather have a nice cold clean glass of water on a hot day....      ooops .. Sorry to spill my beans about the truth of classic cars. Right here on the rotting away fest.
> 
> Any one else concerned about the side effects of our little hobbie?
> *


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

New car factories belch out tons of pollution.I use to work at a nissan factory that ran 24/7 and the inside of that place would be 100 degrees when it was 20 out side.We just made inside door panels so you can just imagine the pollution from the factories that made the other parts.I also worked at body shops and other automotive related jobs redoing old cars.It dosnt take that much effort or pollution to rebuild an old one especialy if you leave it in the original patina!


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

Just thinking about it the recycling of old doors to use and old already made parts is not that bad for the environment. At least not as bad as making a new part at the factory as richard points out.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

when did this topic turn into a damn Greenpeace fest :uh:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

why did this guy even join layitlow ? sounds like he should be on a different site.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2010, 06:59 PM~19113988
> *when did this topic turn into a damn Greenpeace fest :uh:
> *


Every since lateralliHater started taking it up the ass


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

lateralligators water supply!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2010, 01:02 PM~19111408
> *Who really gives a fuck about a glass of water when you always got beer on tap :biggrin:
> *


AMEN TO THAT :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

somethings probably alive in that water too


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2010, 06:59 PM~19113988
> *when did this topic turn into a damn Greenpeace fest :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 19 2010, 02:49 PM~19112290
> *So Gasoline is good for the environment.??  since when? Lead did not poison people?  I guess nothing has changed in the auto business.  To me it is a shame . Same old "Good ol boy" point of view. You know when LOWRIDING first took hold, It was sort of an Alternative to mainstream. It still is.  The old timers got beat up, discriminated against, put in jail, lost loved ones to haters in great part because of the cars . To people who were so full of it that they did not care about life. Not Chicano Life. We were fodder. we were spit on to say the least. Incarcerated! By the very people who worked to build  Impalas.  But we continued on in spite of the harrassment.    BUt NOW??  To see that Lowriders have settled comfortably into the problem is kind of sad  to say the least.    Sticking up for GM, and pollution......  Thats not what we are about.. Never have been.    Mexicanos/ Chicanos/  This is our culture. Life. preserving life. This is our culture.
> 
> Any one who doesn't believe this , why dont you try drinking a cup of urethane or laquer thinner.    But please don't.  cause it is poison.  Anda Gente.  Por que no se despiertan?  Si trabajamos con Veneno!. No hay dudas .  Hay modo para que nosotros ( los que trabajamos con el coche antiguo) a ayudar a preservar el enviromento?  O no mas nos volteamos el otro cachete?
> ...


lol i love how you go from water to the ozone.if you care so much about the environment quit replyin turn off your computer,stop flushing your toilet,ride a bike for the rest of your life,and go plant some trees somewhere.


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 19 2010, 02:49 PM~19112290
> *So Gasoline is good for the environment.??  since when? Lead did not poison people?  I guess nothing has changed in the auto business.  To me it is a shame . Same old "Good ol boy" point of view. You know when LOWRIDING first took hold, It was sort of an Alternative to mainstream. It still is.  The old timers got beat up, discriminated against, put in jail, lost loved ones to haters in great part because of the cars . To people who were so full of it that they did not care about life. Not Chicano Life. We were fodder. we were spit on to say the least. Incarcerated! By the very people who worked to build  Impalas.  But we continued on in spite of the harrassment.    BUt NOW??  To see that Lowriders have settled comfortably into the problem is kind of sad  to say the least.    Sticking up for GM, and pollution......  Thats not what we are about.. Never have been.    Mexicanos/ Chicanos/  This is our culture. Life. preserving life. This is our culture.
> 
> Any one who doesn't believe this , why dont you try drinking a cup of urethane or laquer thinner.    But please don't.  cause it is poison.  Anda Gente.  Por que no se despiertan?  Si trabajamos con Veneno!. No hay dudas .  Hay modo para que nosotros ( los que trabajamos con el coche antiguo) a ayudar a preservar el enviromento?  O no mas nos volteamos el otro cachete?
> ...


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Nov 19 2010, 09:16 PM~19114808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 19 2010, 07:42 PM~19114233
> *AMEN TO THAT  :biggrin:
> *


Yup


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2010, 06:59 PM~19113988
> *when did this topic turn into a damn Greenpeace fest :uh:
> *


I think it went that way when I called some old mans yard a JUNK yard. Or a monument to the chlorine chemical tasting water people swear is clean LOL

Guess Theres alot of republicans on lay it low


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 20 2010, 12:46 AM~19115010
> *I think it went that way when I called some old mans yard a JUNK yard. Or a monument to the chlorine chemical tasting water people swear is clean LOL
> 
> Guess Theres alot of republicans  on lay it low
> *


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 19 2010, 07:06 PM~19113606
> *Just thinking about it the recycling of old doors to use and old  already made parts is not that bad for the environment.  At least not as bad as making a new part at the factory as richard points out.
> *


mods ....please ban this moron from our website...he is a hating as looser that has too much time on his hands :buttkick: :guns:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Nov 19 2010, 08:35 PM~19114193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey, this water tastes like a front clip!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 20 2010, 01:52 AM~19116198
> *hey, this water tastes like a front clip!
> *


Truth be known that shit is probabley cleaner than our city tap water


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

B.C, Canada









Ontario, Canada









Alberta, Canada









$4500


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 20 2010, 12:46 AM~19115010
> *I think it went that way when I called some old mans yard a JUNK yard. Or a monument to the chlorine chemical tasting water people swear is clean LOL
> 
> Guess Theres alot of republicans  on lay it low
> *


I am not republican or democrat.. I am ANTI TREEHUGGER!!!!

Do some research before you talk out your ass. Most city water supplies are low in Iron and not high in Benzine. All these guys who let cars rot are doing is adding Iron to your drinking water. 

DO RESEARCH AND SHUT UP!!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 19 2010, 08:46 PM~19115010
> *I think it went that way when I called some old mans yard a JUNK yard. Or a monument to the chlorine chemical tasting water people swear is clean LOL
> 
> Guess Theres alot of republicans  on lay it low
> *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Nov 19 2010, 07:23 PM~19114127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

64 anyone ?



















Sorry for the crappy phone pics but I forgot the camera this morning when I left.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Nov 20 2010, 03:15 PM~19118971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Nov 20 2010, 03:15 PM~19118971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetDreamsCC_@Nov 20 2010, 07:35 PM~19119397
> *64 anyone ?
> 
> 
> ...


how are the rockers?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetDreamsCC_@Nov 20 2010, 07:35 PM~19119397
> *64 anyone ?
> 
> 
> ...


it was a solid car


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 20 2010, 09:45 AM~19116844
> *Truth be known that shit is probabley cleaner than our city tap water
> *


but i like the pain killers, and msg and prozac in my city water


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Nov 20 2010, 04:15 PM~19118971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that`s what we get for talking on the phone and trying to drive,,,,,,,
man, we are way off coarse


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 21 2010, 05:55 PM~19125586
> *but i like the pain killers, and msg and prozac in my city water
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i bet you do !!!!
:biggrin: 

how you feelin these days?


----------



## Anthony Naranjo (Nov 21, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Nov 21 2010, 10:44 PM~19127856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SS427_@Oct 26 2010, 11:36 AM~18912632
> *Yard in PA crushing out I think end of this month or next:
> 
> 
> ...



ANYBODY HAVE ANY INFO ON THIS YARD? ADDRESS PHONE NUMBER? TOO MANY NICE CARS WORTH SAVING. B4 THEY CRUSH THEM. PM INFO IF YOU DO.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Nov 21 2010, 10:44 PM~19127856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Hope u tried to save that rag 


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Nov 20 2010, 03:52 AM~19116198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: 

So... Back to topic... What'd everyone save over the weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Nov 21 2010, 08:44 PM~19127856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a find Dr. INDIANA JONES!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Nov 21 2010, 09:44 PM~19127856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

damn too many nice old cars going too waste


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

saved.


----------



## driftin'onamemory (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Oct 11 2010, 06:47 PM~18786448
> *A friend just picked this up from the original owner.  He has been trying to get this car for 20 years but the owner didn't want to sell it because he was going to fix it up....... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


the guy who owned it sucks!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Nov 21 2010, 06:44 PM~19127856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GROWrider of the year??


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Nov 22 2010, 06:55 PM~19135826
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice save, i bet that 61 going too look nice


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Nov 20 2010, 01:19 PM~19118367
> *I am not republican or democrat.. I am ANTI TREEHUGGER!!!!
> 
> Do some research before you talk out your ass. Most city water supplies are low in Iron and not high in Benzine. All these guys who let cars rot are doing is adding Iron to your drinking water.
> ...


City water tastes like shiit. Because it is treated. Why is it treated and filtered? cause in many cases it is not trustworthy to give to humans. This is fact. In many cases just the population of the city makes the water go bad. Nitrates from humans taking dumps, ,to large gas tank leaks ( gas stations = city) to cities dumping their human excretions into the rivers to , industries dumping their waste from making car doors and tampons , to the air pollution ( partly from cars) falling back to the ground with rain, to people like myself who might paint a car or use some chemical to treat the paint or rust and either wash it off or knock over a container of laquer thinner onto the ground. We've all done something like this.

I drink my water straight from the ground. But i test it often enough cause i know eventually it will be as contaminated as all yours is. I put prestone in my car the other day but i had to make sure none of the pets drank it cause it is POISON. I am lucky cause i dont have city water. 

In my opinion cars are responsible for the majority of contamination. It just works out that way. What I can't beleive is that so many people here on lay it low work with poisons and contaminates and yet so many people deny they do. I guess the 3M masks are for pretty on our faces huh.

And this subject of automobile waste is not off the topic of "Rotting away Impala fest". I'm just surprised that out of 100+ posts I am the only one to have mentioned the truth of it all. money makes ignorant out of people I tell you. 

What someone should do is start a new thread on" how rescuing a rotting Impala helped save an environment". But that would entail admitting our little hobby is toxic. Only a few brave enough to admitt this though.


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Nov 20 2010, 01:19 PM~19118367
> *I am not republican or democrat.. I am ANTI TREEHUGGER!!!!
> 
> Do some research before you talk out your ass. Most city water supplies are low in Iron and not high in Benzine. All these guys who let cars rot are doing is adding Iron to your drinking water.
> ...


Trees give us shade, Trees filter out the CO2 that the automobiles give out the exhaust. Trees give us our oxygen, apples, pears, bananas, limes, avocados, cherries, oranges, trees eat up the excess nitrates in our soil and water, to some of us trees heat our homes (i included in this one) Without trees not one of us would be here working on impalas. That is FACT! Do YOUR RESEARCH DE la PALA. ( DEL PALA is not good spanish) I cut tree down to heat my home. But I love trees because they help me live. We don't have life with out them. So if You are against trees and people who love them, that would make you an enemy of LIFE or maybe your just ignorant. I guess in the city they don't teach you about the respect of life. Its just waste , waste and waste more.

Aya en Mexico en el campo tenemos un dicho sobre la gente de la ciudad. Se va asi: "La Gente de la ciudad no mas viene a chingar". cause the people from the city when they visit the campo only bring backwards ideas and destruction of ecosystems including the water supply.


If you don't understand or read in spanish i will be happy to translate it for anyone.


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 22 2010, 11:26 PM~19139512
> *GROWrider of the year??
> *


Whats the story on that buried car? Sometimes in floods cars get swept up and end up buried in the ground. Sometimes people die in them like that. Those ones trip me out.


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Nov 21 2010, 07:44 PM~19127856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that guy really gonna dig it out with a shovel? He's gonna need a glass of water for all that work.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 23 2010, 03:36 PM~19143379
> *Is that guy really gonna dig it out with a shovel?  He's gonna need a glass of water for all that work.
> *


id dig that bitch out with my bare hands, asshole naked, wearing only some cleats for traction so i dont fall in.....ITS A 57 RAG


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 23 2010, 04:51 PM~19145112
> *id dig that bitch out with my bare hands, asshole naked, wearing only some cleats for traction so i dont fall in.....ITS A 57 RAG
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 23 2010, 03:51 PM~19145112
> *id dig that bitch out with my bare hands, asshole naked, wearing only some cleats for traction so i dont fall in.....ITS A 57 RAG
> *


soccer or baseball ????


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Nov 23 2010, 07:57 PM~19145567
> *soccer or baseball ????
> *


Golf


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 23 2010, 06:18 PM~19145737
> *Golf
> *


good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 23 2010, 02:29 PM~19143323
> *Trees give us shade, Trees filter out the CO2 that the automobiles give out the exhaust. Trees give us our oxygen, apples, pears, bananas, limes, avocados, cherries, oranges, trees eat up the excess nitrates in our soil and water, to some of us trees heat our homes (i included in this one)  Without trees not one of us would be here working on impalas. That is FACT!  Do YOUR RESEARCH  DE la PALA.  ( DEL PALA is not good spanish)  I cut tree down  to heat my home.  But I love trees because they help me live.  We don't have life with out them.  So if You are against trees and people who love them, that would make you an enemy of LIFE or maybe your just ignorant.  I guess in the city they don't teach you about the respect of life. Its just waste , waste and waste more.
> 
> Aya en Mexico en el campo tenemos un dicho sobre la gente de la ciudad. Se va asi:  "La Gente de la ciudad no mas viene a chingar".    cause the people from the city when they visit the campo  only bring backwards ideas and destruction of ecosystems  including the water supply.
> ...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 23 2010, 11:17 AM~19143223
> *City water tastes like shiit.  Because it is treated.  Why is it treated and filtered? cause in many cases it is not trustworthy to give to humans.  This is fact.  In many cases just the population of the city makes the water go bad. Nitrates from humans taking dumps, ,to large gas tank leaks ( gas stations = city)  to cities dumping their human excretions into the rivers  to , industries dumping their waste from making car doors and tampons , to the air pollution ( partly from cars) falling back to the ground with rain,  to people like myself who might paint a car or use some chemical to treat the paint  or rust  and either wash it off or knock over a container of laquer thinner onto the ground.  We've all done something like this.
> 
> I drink my water straight from the ground. But i test it often enough cause i know eventually it will be as contaminated as all yours is.  I put prestone in my car the other day but i had to make sure none of the pets drank it cause it is POISON. I am lucky cause i dont have city water.
> ...


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

THIS ONE CAN BE SAVED.

6DUECE 2DR Good builder or parts car MISSING SOME SUSPENSION PARTS. USED TO BE A 409 OWNER WANTS TO SALE. YOU PICKUP OR ARRANGE SHIPPING
No motor or transmission. HAS TITLE. 

NOT MY RIDE BUT WILL ALWAYS HELP OUT A LAYLOW HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Nov 23 2010, 10:05 PM~19146578
> *THIS ONE CAN BE SAVED.
> 
> 6DUECE 2DR Good builder or parts car MISSING SOME SUSPENSION PARTS. USED TO BE A 409 OWNER WANTS TO SALE. YOU PICKUP OR ARRANGE SHIPPING
> ...


finder's fee? like we can't search all of craigslist on 1 site and find it ourselves? pay me a finder's fee and I won't post the link.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 23 2010, 05:51 PM~19145112
> *id dig that bitch out with my bare hands, asshole naked, wearing only some cleats for traction so i dont fall in.....ITS A 57 RAG
> *


And he'd do it too! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 24 2010, 03:33 AM~19150622
> *finder's fee? like we can't search all of craigslist on 1 site and find it ourselves? pay me a finder's fee and I won't post the link.
> *


lol, idaho craigslist at that :biggrin:


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: finders fee fuckin around.

owner wants $1000 but missin parts in the steering and suspension and interior. like pictures no hood or fender.
this car is in east idaho on craigslist. under 62 impala 409.

good deal for someone who wants to build.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> THIS ONE CAN BE SAVED.
> 
> 6DUECE 2DR Good builder or parts car MISSING SOME SUSPENSION PARTS. USED TO BE A 409 OWNER WANTS TO SALE. YOU PICKUP OR ARRANGE SHIPPING
> No motor or transmission. HAS TITLE.
> ...


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 24 2010, 03:33 AM~19150622
> *finder's fee? like we can't search all of craigslist on 1 site and find it ourselves? pay me a finder's fee and I won't post the link.
> *


craigslook.com


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 24 2010, 09:08 AM~19151688
> *craigslook.com
> *


craigslist.com craigslist.com


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 24 2010, 10:57 AM~19151256
> *lol, idaho craigslist at that :biggrin:
> *


lmao, yup!


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Nov 24 2010, 10:12 AM~19151713
> *craigslist.com craigslist.com
> *


guess you dont know what im talking about so why comment :dunno:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 24 2010, 12:08 PM~19151688
> *craigslook.com
> *


closed down bro, it no longer searches all of craigslist anymore. and I'm not posting what site still searches it all because it kills all the vert deals.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 24 2010, 11:19 AM~19151752
> *closed down bro, it no longer searches all of craigslist anymore. and I'm not posting what site still searches it all because it kills all the vert deals.
> *


Good thing people on here don't know about google.com  :biggrin:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 24 2010, 10:19 AM~19151752
> *closed down bro, it no longer searches all of craigslist anymore. and I'm not posting what site still searches it all because it kills all the vert deals.
> *


still works for me ill post a print screen later tonight was just on there last week.. i tried usibg it at my job but no good.. works at my house


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 24 2010, 12:27 PM~19151809
> *still works for me ill post a print screen later tonight was just on there last week.. i tried usibg it at my job but no good.. works at my house
> *


it searches oodle.com and shit but craigslist made them remove all rss feeds to their site on november 15th.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 24 2010, 10:27 AM~19151809
> *still works for me ill post a print screen later tonight was just on there last week.. i tried usibg it at my job but no good.. works at my house
> *


they must have got it back up and going again, it was shut down for a while :angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 24 2010, 10:31 AM~19151828
> *it searches oodle.com and shit but craigslist made them remove all rss feeds to their site on november 15th.
> *


 :0


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 24 2010, 10:34 AM~19151843
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

different site but still works the same


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 24 2010, 01:04 PM~19152090
> *different site but still works the same
> 
> 
> ...


sort of, look again, no craigslist ads on there period.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 24 2010, 11:28 AM~19152261
> *sort of, look again, no craigslist ads on there period.
> *


damn that sucks


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lateralligator_@Nov 23 2010, 02:29 PM~19143323
> *Trees give us shade, Trees filter out the CO2 that the automobiles give out the exhaust. Trees give us our oxygen, apples, pears, bananas, limes, avocados, cherries, oranges, trees eat up the excess nitrates in our soil and water, to some of us trees heat our homes (i included in this one)  Without trees not one of us would be here working on impalas. That is FACT!  Do YOUR RESEARCH  DE la PALA.  ( DEL PALA is not good spanish)  I cut tree down  to heat my home.  But I love trees because they help me live.  We don't have life with out them.  So if You are against trees and people who love them, that would make you an enemy of LIFE or maybe your just ignorant.  I guess in the city they don't teach you about the respect of life. Its just waste , waste and waste more.
> 
> Aya en Mexico en el campo tenemos un dicho sobre la gente de la ciudad. Se va asi:  "La Gente de la ciudad no mas viene a chingar".    cause the people from the city when they visit the campo  only bring backwards ideas and destruction of ecosystems  including the water supply.
> ...


How did a tree-hugger end up in layitlow??? :dunno: 

There's tons of websites for such interests. :uh:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

for sale 1200$ in KY....


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 24 2010, 12:24 PM~19151784
> *Good thing people on here don't know about google.com    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Nov 24 2010, 09:23 PM~19155725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lowrollinjo$h's ride if anybody is interested.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2010, 11:22 PM~19172757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS CRYING


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2010, 06:49 PM~19177459
> *ITS CRYING
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THATS SOME RUSTY ASS SHIT, THE SEAMS JUST BUST APAT IT LOOKS LIKE


----------



## cocole (Nov 29, 2010)

Really nice pic !
victory motorcars | lop Seo khoa 2 | lớp Seo khóa 2


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

runs and drives for 1k...now this one i want to try and save since its cheaper and further along... actually a complete car just in pieces


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 27 2010, 07:49 PM~19177459
> *ITS CRYING
> *


Looks like a serious eye infection to ME :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Nov 29 2010, 07:54 AM~19188559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nope i`m not selling my `ol 58 wagon,
i`ll be restoring her real soon


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> wow i never seen a 'bel air' 4 door hard top (flat top)


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> > wow i never seen a 'bel air' 4 door hard top (flat top)
> 
> 
> X59


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 5 2010, 07:53 PM~19248099
> *BUMP
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 5 2010, 06:53 PM~19248099
> *BUMP
> 
> 
> ...


Wires white walls and tire TITTY LOL


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 5 2010, 07:53 PM~19248099
> *BUMP
> 
> 
> ...


that tire has a tumor,,,


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 5 2010, 07:53 PM~19248099
> *BUMP
> 
> 
> ...


pop that shit :cheesy:
this may sound stupid,but how the hell did/could this happen?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 5 2010, 09:53 PM~19248099
> *BUMP
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: 

Stand back when you pop that zit... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Dec 6 2010, 08:41 AM~19251419
> *pop that shit :cheesy:
> this may sound stupid,but how the hell did/could this happen?
> *


hit a curb and breaks the steel belts in the sidewall


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2010, 10:31 PM~19260225
> * hit a curb and breaks the steel belts in the sidewall
> *


YOU just lost a lowriding STRIPE LOL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 7 2010, 01:20 AM~19260552
> *YOU just lost a lowriding STRIPE LOL
> *


no, whoever hit that curb lost a stripe, that aint my shit, cuz thats a china and I dont do curbs :biggrin:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 5 2010, 07:53 PM~19248099
> *BUMP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *(Skim @ Dec 5 2010, 07:53 PM)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got to give it to the homie. He got curb appeal.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:squint:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2010, 11:50 PM~19260651
> *no, whoever hit that curb lost a stripe, that aint my shit, cuz thats a china and I dont do curbs  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Dec 7 2010, 06:46 PM~19265104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know its an old pic!! but whats the location on the 57 rag!! :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

So im drving around in Oklahoma and from highway i see a bunch of impalas and old chevys..its an old junk yard that has been in the same location since the 60's...i pull over and ask the guy if i can look around he was really cool and look around the whole yard..he had tons of old cars from GTO's, Road Runners, Impala supersports ect. ect convertable impalas, belairs there were impalas and belairs that still had the og skirts on them still..i got a pic of a 54 belair with the factory skirts still on it!!!!.he had impala hood laying around and even had a 57 chevy belair front bench seat for a 2 door hardtop just sitting in the middle of no where  .ect ect........i took as may pics as i could but there was just too much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 7 2010, 05:07 PM~19265923
> *So im drving around in Oklahoma and from highway i see a bunch of impalas and old chevys..its an old junk yard that has been in the same location since the 60's...i pull over and ask the guy if i can look around he was really cool and look around the whole yard..he had tons of old cars from GTO's, Road Runners, Impala supersports ect. ect convertable impalas, belairs there were impalas and belairs that still had the og skirts on them still..i got a pic of a 54 belair with the factory skirts still on it!!!!.he had impala hood laying around and even had a 57 chevy belair front bench seat for a 2 door hardtop just sitting in the middle of no where   .ect ect........i took as may pics as i could but there was just too much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


What he want for the 60? Is he located around the red river area?


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

he wants 1800 for the 60 im still debating on getting it.u think its a good deal.no engine...but clean body..hood is shit though.no title just bill of sale


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 7 2010, 05:07 PM~19265923
> *So im drving around in Oklahoma and from highway i see a bunch of impalas and old chevys..its an old junk yard that has been in the same location since the 60's...i pull over and ask the guy if i can look around he was really cool and look around the whole yard..he had tons of old cars from GTO's, Road Runners, Impala supersports ect. ect convertable impalas, belairs there were impalas and belairs that still had the og skirts on them still..i got a pic of a 54 belair with the factory skirts still on it!!!!.he had impala hood laying around and even had a 57 chevy belair front bench seat for a 2 door hardtop just sitting in the middle of no where   .ect ect........i took as may pics as i could but there was just too much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Where at in oklahoma?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Man, I wish we still had yards like that over here. They've all been cleaned out and shipped to Califas.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 7 2010, 06:38 PM~19266781
> *he wants 1800 for the 60 im still debating on getting it.u think its a good deal.no engine...but clean body..hood is shit though.no title just bill of sale
> *


i would do it,i dont like '60s so i would resell it,but 1800 not that bad,hood isnt all that hard to find,and you can get a title it'll just cost you


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 7 2010, 05:07 PM~19265923
> *So im drving around in Oklahoma and from highway i see a bunch of impalas and old chevys..its an old junk yard that has been in the same location since the 60's...i pull over and ask the guy if i can look around he was really cool and look around the whole yard..he had tons of old cars from GTO's, Road Runners, Impala supersports ect. ect convertable impalas, belairs there were impalas and belairs that still had the og skirts on them still..i got a pic of a 54 belair with the factory skirts still on it!!!!.he had impala hood laying around and even had a 57 chevy belair front bench seat for a 2 door hardtop just sitting in the middle of no where   .ect ect........i took as may pics as i could but there was just too much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

its my secret hiding spot now... :biggrin: dude had about ten 62 impalas and 64's a 61 bubble....all kinds of rare ass cars...ive never seen before....he even had a Super Bee which is a super rare muscle car!!!!!!!!!o and a clean Road Runner!!!!


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 7 2010, 07:52 PM~19267512
> *its my secret hiding spot now... :biggrin: dude had about ten 62 impalas and 64's a 61 bubble....all kinds of rare ass cars...ive never seen before....he even had a Super Bee which is a super rare muscle car!!!!!!!!!o and a clean Road Runner!!!!
> *


im lookin for a '61 front clip,road runner,super bird,super bee.if you dont pick them up let me know whats up :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

he isnt selling parts off any cars just the whole cars and thats it....


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 7 2010, 08:09 PM~19267710
> *he isnt selling parts off any cars just the whole cars and thats it....
> *


im willing to buy some cars.ill buy a '61 impala,'68-69 roadrunner, or that super bee,although if he has a super bird id prefer that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 7 2010, 10:09 PM~19267710
> *he isnt selling parts off any cars just the whole cars and thats it....
> *


QUOTE ON 66 IF ITS A SUPERSPORT....IF NOT, ANY OTHER 66SSs LEMME KNOW ON A PRICE FOR THE MOST SOLID ONE..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 7 2010, 06:07 PM~19265923
> *So im drving around in Oklahoma and from highway i see a bunch of impalas and old chevys..its an old junk yard that has been in the same location since the 60's...i pull over and ask the guy if i can look around he was really cool and look around the whole yard..he had tons of old cars from GTO's, Road Runners, Impala supersports ect. ect convertable impalas, belairs there were impalas and belairs that still had the og skirts on them still..i got a pic of a 54 belair with the factory skirts still on it!!!!.he had impala hood laying around and even had a 57 chevy belair front bench seat for a 2 door hardtop just sitting in the middle of no where   .ect ect........i took as may pics as i could but there was just too much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


OK?
should be too hard to find,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
WHERE`S MY MAGIC 8-BALL?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 5 2010, 07:53 PM~19248099
> *BUMP
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 7 2010, 06:38 PM~19266781
> *he wants 1800 for the 60 im still debating on getting it.u think its a good deal.no engine...but clean body..hood is shit though.no title just bill of sale
> *


1800 not bad if the floors are solid. They had a pair of sixtys a 4 dr and a 2dr hrdtp over in abilene about a month ago for a 1000 for the pair both complete cars. Once I am done with my 64 my next car will be a 60 :biggrin: I know a guy around wichita falls miguel that has some decent projects for sale


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62+Dec 7 2010, 09:52 PM~19267512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THOSE bitches are RARE... I see a couple every summer up here on Woodward...


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 8 2010, 06:26 AM~19270764
> *1800 not bad if the floors are solid. They had a pair of sixtys a 4 dr and a 2dr hrdtp over in abilene about a month ago for a 1000 for the pair both complete cars. Once I am done with my 64 my next car will be a 60 :biggrin: I know a guy around wichita falls miguel that has some decent projects for sale
> *


Who???


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 7 2010, 08:53 PM~19268142
> *QUOTE ON 66 IF ITS A SUPERSPORT....IF NOT, ANY OTHER 66SSs LEMME KNOW ON A PRICE FOR THE MOST SOLID ONE..
> *



Dude had about 3-4 65-66 supersports..and a 67 ss too...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 7 2010, 07:38 PM~19266781
> *he wants 1800 for the 60 im still debating on getting it.u think its a good deal.no engine...but clean body..hood is shit though.no title just bill of sale
> *


you should get it. the a.c. is worth a grand. i have a really nice 60 hood for you if u get it.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2010, 09:13 AM~19271565
> *you should get it. the a.c. is worth a grand. i have a really nice 60 hood for you if u get it.
> *


Hey tony when i come back to texas can i get a ride in white trash :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

The floors were rusty same with the tub in the trunk..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 8 2010, 11:22 AM~19272035
> *The floors were rusty same with the tub in the trunk..
> *


they sell floor pans and trunk dont trip


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 7 2010, 05:04 PM~19265323
> *i know its an old pic!! but whats the location on the 57 rag!! :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


west exeter, pa


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 8 2010, 10:22 AM~19272035
> *The floors were rusty same with the tub in the trunk..
> *


I would offer him like 1200 :happysad: after fixing my rusty ass 64 i wont fix another one ill just save my cash and buy something else rust free in the long run it will be cheaper


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 8 2010, 07:24 AM~19270914
> *Super Bee's aren't rare.. There's still a decent amount of those around..
> Now THOSE bitches are RARE...  I see a couple every summer up here on Woodward...
> *


man ive only seen 2 superbirds in my life,and they were in people drive ways so i never got to get up close.ever since i saw one i've wanted one,but they are expensive,ive seen all rusty "junk" ones go for 20k+.damn that would be a nice christmas present :biggrin: hint hint :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 8 2010, 12:01 PM~19272318
> *I would offer him like 1200  :happysad: after fixing my rusty ass 64 i wont fix another one ill just save my cash and buy something else rust free in the long run it will be cheaper
> *


but floor pans aint shit.


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 8 2010, 11:01 AM~19272318
> *I would offer him like 1200  :happysad: after fixing my rusty ass 64 i wont fix another one ill just save my cash and buy something else rust free in the long run it will be cheaper
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2010, 01:16 PM~19273426
> *but floor pans aint shit.
> *


might not be but I wont be doing another one  Id rather save the time and fucking hassle


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Dec 8 2010, 01:50 PM~19272678
> *man ive only seen 2 superbirds in my life,and they were in people drive ways so i never got to get up close.ever since i saw one i've wanted one,but they are expensive,ive seen all rusty "junk" ones go for 20k+.damn that would be a nice christmas present :biggrin: hint hint :cheesy:
> *



Come up to the D for the Dreamcruise this summer and I promise you'll get close to at least 2-3 mint ones.  

As for "taking" one of em for Christmas, well, that's on you... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 8 2010, 10:22 AM~19271217
> *Dude had about 3-4 65-66 supersports..and a 67 ss too...
> *


price and pics on the cleanest 66 SS....please


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 8 2010, 02:44 PM~19274251
> *price and pics on the cleanest 66 SS....please
> *


K I will chk...I'm in North Dakota but when I get back on my off days I will go by there and ask....


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 8 2010, 10:35 AM~19272134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when is it?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Found these pics on old disc of a 58 rag from craiglist years ago guy said come out make an offer said he had 13k into it but wanted to sell it went looked at it he told me wouldnt take less than 9k for it gunna have to run out and see if its still rotting away out there


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Nov 29 2010, 07:54 AM~19188559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THATS JUST SAD


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 19 2010, 07:16 PM~19366966
> *It has a tilt column
> *


damn you sure :0 

now that i'm watching the pic it makes me doubt! i thought it was the side markers so didn't put too much attention to it, gonna check it out when the weather gets better...

also the car has SS badges in the back??? was there a 63 4 door SS with 6cyl engine :dunno: i think they probaly just added the badges


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 19 2010, 10:34 AM~19367043
> *damn you sure  :0
> 
> now that i'm watching the pic it makes me doubt! i thought it was the side markers so didn't put too much attention to it, gonna check it out when the weather gets better...
> ...


Nope, no 4 door ss, but there were ss cars with 6 cyl motors, just depended on what someone ordered for options!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

http://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/2121091904.html


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

looks like they just hit each other an never told anybody lol.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 17 2010, 06:51 AM~19350599
> *:biggrin: that's how i found my 68.Just left for dead.Good luck ..
> *


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Dec 20 2010, 12:32 AM~19369160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Oct 30 2010, 04:32 PM~18947884
> *seen this 62 at the scrap yard today and a nice 90 caddy front
> 
> 
> ...



damn i could some shit off of it


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 22 2010, 08:36 PM~19396978
> *damn i could  some shit off of it
> *


said he wanted to sell the whole car when I called $1500. if you talk him out of parts let me know I need rockers...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2010, 07:20 PM~19471380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that place is sick postthepics of the 58 59 side of the lot lol


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 31 2010, 08:22 PM~19471398
> *that place is sick postthepics of the 58 59 side of the lot lol
> *


are any of those for sale?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Dec 31 2010, 07:39 PM~19471525
> *are any of those for sale?
> *


dont thnnk so its a place in canada


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 31 2010, 11:45 PM~19471557
> *dont thnnk so its a place in canada
> *


They have a website, can't remember the name and now it's driving me nuts :angry:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Found it 

http://www.kustomking.net/main1.htm


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NOT SURE IF I POSTED THIS UP YET


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 31 2010, 08:57 PM~19471650
> *Found it
> 
> http://www.kustomking.net/main1.htm
> *


 :biggrin: thanks good link  look like a road trip :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2010, 09:20 PM~19471380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do i see a 61 rag??????...and is it for sale??? :dunno:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
The guy will sell the cars as long as he does the restoration......at $110/hr...... 

He does it all, he doesn't sub anything out. Pretty amazing shop(s). He's also has a "Socal speed shop".

The story on how he got all cars is that he would build these "San Fransico" retail stores through out the States/Canada.

He would check all the local listings for cars and when his trailers were empty, he'd pull the cars home. This was in 80's. He's no fool, knows what shit is worth and doesn't generally part any of them out. Sad thing is the land the cars are on is worth the real money.

He also makes all the 57' convertable bow assemblies for CarsInc.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 31 2010, 09:57 PM~19471650
> *Found it
> 
> http://www.kustomking.net/main1.htm
> *


this pic is bad ass

http://www.kustomking.net/overhead.htm


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

dam he has some nice jewels there


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 1 2011, 12:04 PM~19474161
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> The guy will sell the cars as long as he does the restoration......at $110/hr......
> 
> ...


 :yessad: exactly what i heard, last time i rolled through that way it was on a sunday and it wasnt open.



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2011, 12:08 PM~19474175
> *this pic is bad ass
> 
> http://www.kustomking.net/overhead.htm
> *


didnt know it was that big :wow: doesnt look like that from the road.


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> :yessad: exactly what i heard, last time i rolled through that way it was on a sunday and it wasnt open.
> 
> Sounds like a good day to hop the fence then :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

"One piece bumpers OMG!! lol"


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

:tears:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Jan 1 2011, 03:36 PM~19475639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Jan 5 2011, 09:41 PM~19515910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What is this disaster?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Jan 5 2011, 09:41 PM~19515910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREEN HORNET LOOK OUT!


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Jan 9 2011, 07:25 PM~19550526
> *What is this disaster?
> *











Joe Bailon late 60's!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Jan 10 2011, 10:00 PM~19560593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 65-66 Impala?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 11 2011, 11:40 AM~19565877
> *Is that a 65-66 Impala?
> *


looks like a 66 caprice
look at the rear 1/4 roof shape


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Jan 5 2011, 09:41 PM~19515910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Id buy that right now if I could :uh:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2010, 08:20 PM~19471380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*i'll take that drop catalina/bonneville in the back row. my brother had one of those back in the days sitting on 13' cross lace zeniths with white lettered comp t/a's on it. *


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 12 2011, 08:18 PM~19579882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one hurts!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 12 2011, 09:18 PM~19579882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ouch!


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

/\ id find a way to fix that!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

converible time :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Jan 1 2011, 04:36 PM~19475639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much? :wow:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Gonna try to save this one sometime in the next 2-3 months if I can hustle up enough side work.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@Jan 12 2011, 09:32 PM~19580999
> */\ id find a way to fix that!!!
> *


im sure skim knows a great way :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jan 16 2011, 01:46 PM~19612231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much are they asking for it?


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jan 16 2011, 03:46 PM~19612231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pm sent. :biggrin: wud up Frank!! :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 15 2011, 08:08 PM~19608146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
THE OWNER OF THAT ALSO HAS 2 59's,A 60,COUPLE 64 PROJECTS & 58's & WANTS HELLA 4 THIS 61 THAT HAS RUSTED FLOORS,NO DRIVE TRAIN.HE'S SOUTH OF TROUTDALE OR. & WANTS $4500 4 THIS 61.TALKED 2 HIM YESTERDAY & WONT REALLY WANNA GO ANY LOWER ON PRICE.HE ALSO HAS A 63 WAGON THAT WAS SITTIN @ MY HOMIES SHOP.THE DUDE GOTS ALOTTA STUFF....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 16 2011, 02:31 PM~19612802
> *:uh:
> THE OWNER OF THAT ALSO HAS 2 59's,A 60,COUPLE 64 PROJECTS & 58's & WANTS HELLA 4 THIS 61 THAT HAS RUSTED FLOORS,NO DRIVE TRAIN.HE'S SOUTH OF TROUTDALE OR. & WANTS $4500 4 THIS 61.TALKED 2 HIM YESTERDAY & WONT REALLY WANNA GO ANY LOWER ON PRICE.HE ALSO HAS A 63 WAGON THAT WAS SITTIN @ MY HOMIES SHOP.THE DUDE GOTS ALOTTA STUFF....
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 16 2011, 02:31 PM~19612802
> *:uh:
> THE OWNER OF THAT ALSO HAS 2 59's,A 60,COUPLE 64 PROJECTS & 58's & WANTS HELLA 4 THIS 61 THAT HAS RUSTED FLOORS,NO DRIVE TRAIN.HE'S SOUTH OF TROUTDALE OR. & WANTS $4500 4 THIS 61.TALKED 2 HIM YESTERDAY & WONT REALLY WANNA GO ANY LOWER ON PRICE.HE ALSO HAS A 63 WAGON THAT WAS SITTIN @ MY HOMIES SHOP.THE DUDE GOTS ALOTTA STUFF....
> *





yep


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 16 2011, 02:31 PM~19612802
> *:uh:
> THE OWNER OF THAT ALSO HAS 2 59's,A 60,COUPLE 64 PROJECTS & 58's & WANTS HELLA 4 THIS 61 THAT HAS RUSTED FLOORS,NO DRIVE TRAIN.HE'S SOUTH OF TROUTDALE OR. & WANTS $4500 4 THIS 61.TALKED 2 HIM YESTERDAY & WONT REALLY WANNA GO ANY LOWER ON PRICE.HE ALSO HAS A 63 WAGON THAT WAS SITTIN @ MY HOMIES SHOP.THE DUDE GOTS ALOTTA STUFF....
> *


*eh bradah...any drop 67's or 74 caprices out there???? - jus asking*


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> *QUOTE(RUFFCUTT @ Jan 16 2011, 02:31 PM) *
> uh.gif
> THE OWNER OF THAT ALSO HAS 2 59's,A 60,COUPLE 64 PROJECTS & 58's & WANTS HELLA 4 THIS 61 THAT HAS RUSTED FLOORS,NO DRIVE TRAIN.HE'S SOUTH OF TROUTDALE OR. & WANTS $4500 4 THIS 61.TALKED 2 HIM YESTERDAY & WONT REALLY WANNA GO ANY LOWER ON PRICE.HE ALSO HAS A 63 WAGON THAT WAS SITTIN @ MY HOMIES SHOP.THE DUDE GOTS ALOTTA STUFF....*


What type of 59's does he have? Wagon, HT, rag?


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jan 16 2011, 01:46 PM~19612231
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 16 2011, 02:31 PM~19612802
> *:uh:
> THE OWNER OF THAT ALSO HAS 2 59's,A 60,COUPLE 64 PROJECTS & 58's & WANTS HELLA 4 THIS 61 THAT HAS RUSTED FLOORS,NO DRIVE TRAIN.HE'S SOUTH OF TROUTDALE OR. & WANTS $4500 4 THIS 61.TALKED 2 HIM YESTERDAY & WONT REALLY WANNA GO ANY LOWER ON PRICE.HE ALSO HAS A 63 WAGON THAT WAS SITTIN @ MY HOMIES SHOP.THE DUDE GOTS ALOTTA STUFF....
> *


would he be willing to sell just the front clip? probably not,but id figure id ask


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

so me brian and dirty went to pick up the 64 rag i found a few months ago in gainesville :0 24 degrees


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 09:50 PM~19655231
> *so me  brian and dirty went to pick up the 64 rag i found a few months ago in gainesville :0 24 degrees
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COME UP SKIM


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yeah homie even with the bullet holes its still solid as hell


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Some one needs to take there guns away.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Call me crazy but the patina with those bullet holes and the irony of "friendly" would be SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Alot of people paint bullet holes you gots the real thing........I like how on the pass side rear interior pannel you can see pimple where the bullet stopped.......



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2011, 06:22 AM~19657711
> *yeah homie even with the bullet holes its still solid as hell
> *


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> *onestopimpala* Call me crazy but the patina with those bullet holes and the irony of "friendly" would be SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Alot of people paint bullet holes you gots the real thing........I like how on the pass side rear interior pannel you can see pimple where the bullet stopped.......
> 
> QUOTE(Skim @ Jan 21 2011, 06:22 AM) *
> yeah homie even with the bullet holes its still solid as hell
> ...


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> > *onestopimpala* Call me crazy but the patina with those bullet holes and the irony of "friendly" would be SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Alot of people paint bullet holes you gots the real thing........I like how on the pass side rear interior pannel you can see pimple where the bullet stopped.......
> >
> > QUOTE(Skim @ Jan 21 2011, 06:22 AM) *
> > yeah homie even with the bullet holes its still solid as hell
> ...


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn canadian bin and cowl tags are a trip


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Jan 16 2011, 12:46 PM~19612231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Jan 5 2011, 09:41 PM~19515910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats crazy , recent pic?


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 22 2011, 07:52 AM~19666041
> *thats crazy , recent pic?
> *


yes its a recent pic.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 21 2011, 10:52 PM~19664289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 09:50 PM~19655231
> *so me  brian and dirty went to pick up the 64 rag i found a few months ago in gainesville :0 24 degrees
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

NICE SAVE SKIM :thumbsup: !!!!!I DID MY DUTY ASWELL & JUST SAVED THIS MOFO...




































(SHE COMES W/ALL THAT SNOW TOO :biggrin: )


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 22 2011, 03:03 PM~19667177
> *:0
> 
> NICE SAVE SKIM  :thumbsup:  !!!!!I DID MY DUTY ASWELL & JUST SAVED THIS MOFO...
> ...


Good Save! :thumbsup: Are you gonna keep it or sell it?! :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 09:50 PM~19655231
> *so me  brian and dirty went to pick up the 64 rag i found a few months ago in gainesville :0 24 degrees
> 
> 
> ...



nice save but whats up with the 57??!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 22 2011, 01:03 PM~19667177
> *:0
> 
> NICE SAVE SKIM  :thumbsup:  !!!!!I DID MY DUTY ASWELL & JUST SAVED THIS MOFO...
> ...


good save juan, it looks like a pretty good builder


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jan 22 2011, 02:34 PM~19667669
> *nice save but whats up with the 57??!! :biggrin:
> *


it's solid. he wants to sell it with a 4 door as a pair he said 10 :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 21 2011, 05:50 AM~19655231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor 59...


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

Heres one i'm trying to save . :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 23 2011, 03:18 PM~19674247
> * Heres one i'm trying to save . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn i need that :0


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 11:50 PM~19655231
> *so me  brian and dirty went to pick up the 64 rag i found a few months ago in gainesville :0 24 degrees
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Find!


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 23 2011, 03:18 PM~19674247
> * Heres one i'm trying to save . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jan 23 2011, 01:42 PM~19674429
> *:0  :wow:
> *


 :uh: daMN!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 23 2011, 01:18 PM~19674247
> * Heres one i'm trying to save . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


o damn that's the ultimate find


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 23 2011, 12:18 PM~19674247
> * Heres one i'm trying to save . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 23 2011, 01:18 PM~19674247
> * Heres one i'm trying to save . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You need to put me on that one if you pass it up.


----------



## low66 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 23 2011, 07:18 PM~19674247
> * Heres one i'm trying to save . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Find!


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Jan 23 2011, 04:52 PM~19675343
> *You need to put me on that one if you pass it up.
> *


  HAAAAHAAAAH WOOOOOOOO !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 23 2011, 12:18 PM~19674247
> * Heres one i'm trying to save . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE FIND, IT LOOKS LIKE ALL THE HARD TO FIND TRIMIMNG, MOLDINGS ARE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 23 2011, 02:18 PM~19674247
> * Heres one i'm trying to save . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 23 2011, 12:18 PM~19674247
> * Heres one i'm trying to save . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn what a find! :wow:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

gonna be selling this soon so get your wallets ready


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looks like one solid ace rag :0


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

My homies place :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 25 2011, 09:44 PM~19699047
> * My homies place :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 




  CHICHIS-CHRIST   !!!!
ANY OF THOSE 4 SALE?????PERHAPS THAT 61 DROP :biggrin: 






WOW,GOOD PICS :thumbsup: !!!!!


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 25 2011, 11:58 PM~19699124
> *:0
> CHICHIS-CHRIST     !!!!
> ANY OF THOSE 4 SALE?????PERHAPS THAT 61 DROP  :biggrin:
> ...


  Everythings for sale for a good price . These pictures aint shit theres more cars almost 20 acres full of them , i just couldn't take pictures of everything. I was freezing my balls off ! :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 25 2011, 10:04 PM~19699174
> * Everythings for sale for a good price .  These pictures aint shit theres more cars almost 20 acres full of them , i just couldn't take pictures of everything.  I was freezing my balls off ! :biggrin:
> *


VERY GOOD PICS,THATS A GOLD MINE...HE SITTIN ON SOME STUFF 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 25 2011, 11:04 PM~19699174
> * Everythings for sale for a good price .  These pictures aint shit theres more cars almost 20 acres full of them , i just couldn't take pictures of everything.  I was freezing my balls off ! :biggrin:
> *


any phone number where he can be contacted?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 25 2011, 10:44 PM~19699047
> * My homies place :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like a good spot. Lotta good shit right there.


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 25 2011, 11:44 PM~19699047
> * My homies place :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 does he have #


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 26 2011, 01:04 AM~19699174
> * Everythings for sale for a good price .  These pictures aint shit theres more cars almost 20 acres full of them , i just couldn't take pictures of everything.  I was freezing my balls off ! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: * Hmmmmm........... *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

me and bert from the chevy shop went out to mikes in east texas yesterday


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2011, 10:16 AM~19702436
> *me and bert from the chevy shop went out to mikes in east texas yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, lots of shit there!!
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

SKim that is complete madness!!!! SO many good cars going to waste!!!! :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 25 2011, 09:44 PM~19699047
> * My homies place :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SOB :wow:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 25 2011, 10:44 PM~19699047
> * My homies place :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




yo yo.. Is this guy selling anything whole out of there? PM and let me know. Looks like a place to pick up a nice project


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Damn!!!!!!! rag with a/c and levelair!!!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2011, 10:16 AM~19702436
> *me and bert from the chevy shop went out to mikes in east texas yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice find Skim!!


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> me and bert from the chevy shop went out to mikes in east texas yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 26 2011, 02:56 PM~19704084
> *Damn!!!!!!! rag with a/c and levelair!!!!!!!!
> *


LOOKS LIKE A 57 FENDER BOLTED ON THE PASS. SIDE TOO.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 26 2011, 01:56 PM~19704084
> *Damn!!!!!!! rag with a/c and levelair!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 Levelair Rag, but its not an AC car


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 26 2011, 05:11 PM~19705763
> *LOOKS LIKE A 57 FENDER BOLTED ON THE PASS. SIDE TOO.
> *


haha, good eye, musta been a '57 and 3/4 :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

:twak: :angry:   :tears: :uh:  :ugh: :guns: :around: :banghead: hno: :nosad: :rant: :run: This whole topic is making me short of breath.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 26 2011, 06:11 PM~19705763
> *LOOKS LIKE A 57 FENDER BOLTED ON THE PASS. SIDE TOO.
> *


optical illusion :cheesy: 










heres another pic from last year


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2011, 08:39 PM~19707762
> *optical illusion :cheesy:
> heres another pic from last year
> 
> ...


lol, thats crazy :wow:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*eh brah....any drop 67's or 74 caprices out there?????*


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2011, 08:39 PM~19707762
> *optical illusion :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


BEEN THERE !!!!!! LOTS OF PARTS !!!!!! DID U GUYS FLY INTO THAT LITTLE AIRPORT OR DRIVE ?????? DID U GUYS BUY ANYTHING OFF HIM ?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Jan 26 2011, 10:04 PM~19708059
> *BEEN THERE !!!!!! LOTS OF PARTS !!!!!! DID U GUYS FLY INTO THAT LITTLE AIRPORT OR DRIVE ?????? DID U GUYS BUY ANYTHING OFF HIM ?
> *


naw we drove. its not too far from me.


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2011, 09:18 PM~19708290
> *naw we drove. its not too far from me.
> *


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2011, 10:18 PM~19708290
> *naw we drove. its not too far from me.
> *


How close is "chevrolet ranch" from the 940?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 26 2011, 09:11 PM~19707424
> *haha, good eye, musta been a '57 and 3/4  :biggrin:
> *


i see both eyes on the fender now.
but it never moved from the year old pic, and you can see it 10 years from now, it`ll be in the same spot, just closer the the ground


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 27 2011, 03:32 AM~19710378
> *i see  both eyes on the fender now.
> but it never moved from the year old pic, and you can see it 10 years from now, it`ll be in the same spot, just closer the the ground
> *


well im sure they didnt build a car port and place that many random cars around it within a yrs span.....the location seemed to have moved but its still in the same stance other then it got it grill pushed in a buit more and someone rolled up the driverside window a bit, must have been a bit breezy out that day :biggrin:


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2011, 12:17 PM~19702445
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Whats the address to this place?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2011, 10:39 PM~19707762
> *optical illusion :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a photoshop to me... :biggrin: 


j/k


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 27 2011, 04:18 AM~19710759
> *well im sure they didnt build a car port and place that many random cars around it within a yrs span.....the location seemed to have moved but its still in the same stance other then it got it grill pushed in a buit more and someone rolled up the driverside window a bit, must have been a bit breezy out that day  :biggrin:
> *


your right,,,,,,,,,
i`d hate to move that thing, cause it looks like anything you grab, it`s gonna pull right off. but the grill is pushed in more.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Dude leaves the ground on fire after this i think he saved the car for now LOL


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 19 2010, 10:07 AM~19366679
> *picked this 63 up yesterday out here in the old continent (europe), the car was for sale on a belgian site and i just needed the frame but the guy told me i could take the whole car so just took everything and i'll grab some parts here and there and sell the rest. i had to push it to the back of my yard with my car because the rear end is missing but other then that its pretty much complete but in bad shape, poor impala, hope my 64 never gets to this point  :happysad:  it has cut springs though, layin frame  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 
thats nice ride bro, hwo far is belgium from estonia!!! hahah, what plans do you have for it? idk if you will ever find a rear here though...!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 27 2011, 11:36 AM~19712668
> *your right,,,,,,,,,
> i`d hate to move that thing, cause it looks like anything you grab, it`s gonna pull right off. but the grill is pushed in more.
> *


yes its moved. i just happened to get the same angle


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 27 2011, 12:04 PM~19713276
> *Dude leaves the ground on fire after this i think he saved the car for now LOL
> 
> 
> ...


damn that old shit was gettin it :roflmao:


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Nov 19 2010, 08:35 PM~19114193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 27 2011, 02:41 PM~19714096
> *damn that old shit was gettin it :roflmao:
> *


HIS BUDDY`S GOING THE WONDER WHY HIS JACKET SMELLS LIKE GAS AND BURNT RUBBER! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Had to double look, i must have been thinking of the 59 or 60 that had the a/c cutouts........

:dunno: 




> _Originally posted by locorider_@Jan 26 2011, 08:10 PM~19707405
> *X2 Levelair Rag, but its not an AC car
> *


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 27 2011, 03:18 AM~19710759
> *well im sure they didnt build a car port and place that many random cars around it within a yrs span.....the location seemed to have moved but its still in the same stance other then it got it grill pushed in a buit more and someone rolled up the driverside window a bit, must have been a bit breezy out that day  :biggrin:
> *


You need to find me some Rags :biggrin:


----------



## congo (Mar 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 27 2011, 12:04 PM~19713276
> *Dude leaves the ground on fire after this i think he saved the car for now LOL
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is bad ass nice burn out


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 28 2011, 07:14 PM~19724482
> *You need to find me some Rags :biggrin:
> *


I passed along the 58 and the 60 to you cuz I didn't have time to get them for me, and u wanted me To go get them for you! :biggrin: I swear if I had time I would of thou


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 28 2011, 05:53 PM~19725501
> *I passed along the 58 and the 60 to you cuz I didn't have time to get them for me, and u wanted me To go get them for you!  :biggrin: I swear if I had time I would of thou
> *



Nice. :yes: uffin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jan 28 2011, 06:53 PM~19725501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was about time Andrew! Where did it go? :0


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

My rotting fest secret cars I am working on :biggrin:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 09:50 PM~19655231
> *so me  brian and dirty went to pick up the 64 rag i found a few months ago in gainesville :0 24 degrees
> 
> 
> ...




















I got a 57 for sale


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Jan 28 2011, 10:36 PM~19727313
> *My rotting fest secret cars I am working on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

found this
http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/cto/2136858067.html


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 29 2011, 07:08 PM~19733209
> *found this
> http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/cto/2136858067.html
> *



There are some nice deals in MO. It won't be around for long :sprint:


----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Jan 29 2011, 11:41 PM~19735037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks alot better now


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Damn yall got me all depressed looking at those poor cars. I can't believe there are still so many just sitting out there going to shit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Jan 30 2011, 12:40 AM~19734559
> *There are some nice deals in MO.  It won't be around for long  :sprint:
> *


like hell...lmao i can never find anything around here.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Jan 29 2011, 10:41 PM~19735037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


815moto, is that your car? Man put a blanket over it or put it inside. It looks cold.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 30 2011, 01:07 PM~19736816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

Tell me that's about to go in for restoration and not just lying out somewhere to die


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 30 2011, 12:07 PM~19736816
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Jan 28 2011, 10:36 PM~19727313
> *My rotting fest secret cars I am working on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I am working on picking up :biggrin: well atleast one of them ..... Lol


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Jan 28 2011, 09:36 PM~19727313
> *My rotting fest secret cars I am working on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 30 2011, 01:07 PM~19736816
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 31 2011, 07:30 AM~19744089
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> Tell me that's about to go in for restoration and not just lying out somewhere to die
> *



He wants 25k. Brought it in from the US. 

http://regina.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cl...QAdIdZ236262072


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Jan 29 2011, 12:36 AM~19727313
> *My rotting fest secret cars I am working on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Save Them Both Johnny....


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Feb 2 2011, 12:33 PM~19767170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMMM WHER IS THAT 1 AT


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 30 2011, 02:07 PM~19736816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My buddy's 58, it's been repainted a brighter red with a silver side cove the paint in the pic is like 15 years old.


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Feb 3 2011, 01:47 PM~19778024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Feb 2 2011, 01:33 PM~19767170
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that can be saved


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Feb 3 2011, 12:47 PM~19778024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen that happen to a car out here,except the tree went right down the middle,once they finally got the tree chopped into sections to get it off they had to dig what was left of the car out of the ground by about 5 inches


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Jan 29 2011, 12:36 AM~19727313
> *My rotting fest secret cars I am working on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Good find homie save that 61 Bubble Top! :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Feb 3 2011, 12:47 PM~19778024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

just saved her


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala+Jan 5 2011, 08:41 PM~19515910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i knew it looked familiar


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Feb 2 2011, 12:43 PM~19767242
> *:0 DAMMM WHER IS THAT 1 AT
> *



In my backyard now :biggrin: It's next after im done w my 64.


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Feb 5 2011, 08:18 PM~19797620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE GOOD FIND PRIMO


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dukecityrider_@Feb 5 2011, 08:46 PM~19797427
> *just saved her
> 
> 
> ...


shes a beuty!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Jan 25 2011, 11:44 PM~19699047
> * My homies place :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn !!!!! thats all i can say ull have to hook me up with a number for that place


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i know where there is a potential gold mine.. i just cant get back there to see. ive seen a 64 imp and 67 chevelle(?) just in the front... ill get out there soon


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that 61 rag belongs to my homie tony. he got that bitch for a steal too.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Jan 30 2011, 10:53 AM~19736017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this was on ebay not long ago, it's in KY.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 27 2011, 12:04 PM~19713276
> *Dude leaves the ground on fire after this i think he saved the car for now LOL
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit thats some back to the future type shit :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 12 2011, 11:18 PM~19579882
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Motherfuck!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 4 2011, 11:58 PM~19792969
> *seen that happen to a car out here,except the tree went right down the middle,once they finally got the tree chopped into sections to get it off they had to dig what was left of the car out of the ground by about 5 inches
> *


Seen that happen one street over from me :biggrin:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Feb 5 2011, 08:39 PM~19797790
> *ORALE GOOD FIND PRIMO
> *



Gracias, Primo.....is that a convertible I see in your avatar? :wow: Chingon


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

wtf


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 13 2011, 08:20 PM~19861635
> *wtf
> 
> 
> ...


i was bored. i have a 58 yeoman i thought if i fixed it up i could pull the 60 with it . just to many fixer upper & beer :biggrin:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 13 2011, 09:20 PM~19861635
> *wtf
> 
> 
> ...




hahaha WTF? :biggrin:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

[/quote]





:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :tears:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> wtf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:0


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

up for sale





























good frame, non running 305 (missing carb, spark plug wires, radiator, misc. hoses) with transmission. good spare suspension to work with. pm me if interested.


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

i kno it looks bad but it saved 2 montes...





























the sacrifice had to be made...


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

i got complete 79 monte body in wichita falls texas $400 holler. it on lil last year never sold no parts. holler


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 23 2011, 11:25 AM~19940794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


baddazz


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 23 2011, 06:47 PM~19940976
> *baddazz
> *


Yeah, it was all og except rims...Was pretty rusty and the owner wanted way to much money for it. 

So I guess its still there rotting...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boomhood_@Jan 27 2011, 10:18 PM~19713858
> *thats nice ride bro, hwo far is belgium from estonia!!! hahah, what plans do you have for it? idk if you will ever find a rear here though...!!
> *


didn't see this reply until today but heres your answer :happysad: 

estonia is like 1000 miles from brussels (1600km's), as far as plans there aren't any, the car is way too dead to fix it up and i only needed the frame actualy but the seller didn't want to take it apart so took the whole car and i'm parting it out, have been shipping parts trough europe these last week. i'm gonna build a seat with the back end for my shop and the frame will be wrapped molded, painted and mounted on chrome everything. this will be the frame for my 64, i want to keep my 64 rolling while i finish the frame and undercarriage


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 23 2011, 07:25 PM~19940794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 59 looks good man, so your 59 hunting too huh? i'm still waiting on that day that i will pas by a barn and see a 59 rag sitting there waiting for me to pick it up :x: a 59 rag is like the ultimate project i want to do, i don't care if i spend 20 years fixing it up :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 23 2011, 07:35 PM~19941294
> *that 59 looks good man, so your 59 hunting too huh? i'm still waiting on that day that i will pas by a barn and see a 59 rag sitting there waiting for me to pick it up  :x:  a 59 rag is like the ultimate project i want to do, i don't care if i spend 20 years fixing it up  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I thought so too when we pulled up to check it out, but when you got close it was pretty bad...
Yes I was looking for one but I didnt find the right one that time, but im always on the lookout for a 59 hardtop. 

Thats the way I feel about it too, when I get my hands on one I will build it exactly the way I want it no matter how much time it takes.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 23 2011, 11:13 AM~19940697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 14 2011, 04:20 PM~19861635
> *wtf
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## chopperimpala (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dukecityrider_@Feb 5 2011, 06:46 PM~19797427
> *just saved her
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that SNOW on the rear?? Your in New Mexico!!!!
We just got hit with 2 feet or so last night, in the NW Spokane!!!


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 8 2010, 08:45 PM~17998054
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This car has been a DAMN Statue as far as I can remember. I did not know it has been there since 1981..........FUHHHHH...... I was shitting in diapers in 81 !!!!!! Story I heard from several homies, was that the old Lady's Son died and thats what she kept to remember him by. I had always tried to buy it and actually last year spoke with the lady while she was cleaning her yard. ANYWAYS.......................THAT MOTHERFUCKER IS FREE LIKE A BIRD, SOMEONE RECENTLY BOUGHT IT OR THE PEOPLE MOVED IT...............................ANOTHER ONE SAVED !


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 25 2011, 09:23 PM~19962893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 23 2011, 11:35 AM~19941294
> *that 59 looks good man, so your 59 hunting too huh? i'm still waiting on that day that i will pas by a barn and see a 59 rag sitting there waiting for me to pick it up  :x:  a 59 rag is like the ultimate project i want to do, i don't care if i spend 20 years fixing it up  :biggrin:
> *


 x59  their out there Brother. Dont give up.... and good luck on your search :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2011, 08:39 PM~19707762
> *optical illusion :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Dang skim couldnt figure this one out was it rag/flatbed 58? jk funny shit


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2011, 11:08 AM~19474175
> *this pic is bad ass
> 
> http://www.kustomking.net/overhead.htm
> *


he gots the 61 rag for 7500.00 :0


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Mar 1 2011, 03:17 PM~19990455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why????


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Mar 1 2011, 04:17 PM~19990455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 11 2011, 11:36 AM~19844911
> *Seen that happen one street over from me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah trees with weak limbs or tops n parked cars are bad enemies  

unfortunately theres some spots that if its snowin or stormin just right it wont matter parked or driving if its comin down your best bet is to just say oh shit here we go


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

ANOTHER IMPALA BURIAL GROUND :tears:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Mar 6 2011, 01:58 PM~20028302
> *:0
> *


THERE WERE MORE OF THEM OUT THERE BUT WERE ALL COMPLETLY COVERED W/SNOW :angry: .ALL & MOST OF THEM WERE 2DR & SOME ROTTENED OUT DROPS THAT NEEDED HELLA WORK.POST PICS LATERS OF THE CARS WHEN THE SNOW MELTS AWAY


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 6 2011, 01:53 PM~20028279
> *ANOTHER IMPALA BURIAL GROUND  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :uh:


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 6 2011, 01:53 PM~20028279
> *ANOTHER IMPALA BURIAL GROUND  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...



Thats out in Hayden, guy has lots of good stuff out there, some of his prices are steep though!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

rescued, this was only 20 minutes from my house. My homie found it for me and brought it home. Solid as fuck too.










its found a new home already :biggrin:


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2011, 08:55 PM~20063618
> *rescued, this was only 20 minutes from my house. My homie found it for me and brought it home. Solid as fuck too.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam.... WTF!? I live like 30min from you and I never see shit like that just "layin" around! :wow: :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Mar 10 2011, 11:32 PM~20064528
> *Dam.... WTF!? I live like 30min from you and I never see shit like that just "layin" around!  :wow:  :uh:
> *


my homie found it in Forrestburg. It spent all its life there.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 11 2011, 04:55 AM~20063618
> *rescued, this was only 20 minutes from my house. My homie found it for me and brought it home. Solid as fuck too.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2011, 08:55 PM~20063618
> *rescued, this was only 20 minutes from my house. My homie found it for me and brought it home. Solid as fuck too.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2011, 08:55 PM~20063618
> *rescued, this was only 20 minutes from my house. My homie found it for me and brought it home. Solid as fuck too.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

Located in texas all going to the crusher


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

These too.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Mar 12 2011, 06:47 PM~20077223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Mar 10 2011, 11:32 PM~20064528
> *Dam.... WTF!? I live like 30min from you and I never see shit like that just "layin" around!  :wow:  :uh:
> *


THAT`S 10 MIN. TOO FAR I GUESS :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:fool2: fuck i need to find some shit like this, yeah right though in california.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

from today


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

drug this pos home last week


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Got this a couple of weeks ago  OG, 90% solid Vert


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 17 2011, 09:45 PM~20118491
> *drug this pos home last week
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: HOLY SHIT WHERE DID YOU FIND THIS???LOL this is my old parts car i took the hood, the passenger side fender the hood, trunk lid...most of the front suspension is missing off of it to and it has factory AC.....you bought it with no title right...  if im correct this is it...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Mar 19 2011, 02:30 AM~20127002
> *:wow: HOLY SHIT WHERE DID YOU FIND THIS???LOL this is my old parts car i took the hood, the passenger side fender the hood, trunk lid...most of the front suspension is missing off of it to and it has factory AC.....you bought it with no title right...  if im correct this is it...
> *


it was down in ennis. he said someone from houston bought that shit but youre right it was factory ac. i cut it up after i stripped it clean and sold the canadian frame to a homie in decatur.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Mar 18 2011, 11:16 PM~20126195
> *Got this a couple of weeks ago  OG, 90% solid Vert
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

ALL ORIGINAL 64 IMPALA, $2500 IN GEORGIA


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Mar 21 2011, 01:17 PM~20143301
> *ALL ORIGINAL 64 IMPALA, $2500 IN GEORGIA
> 
> 
> ...


i find deals even better than that around here..really dont have the etra cash to pick them up..i found a clean 63 2 door everything intact for $800 with clear title..


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:uh: :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

bought 3 parts cars today. Lotta shit in this yard.

bought a 63 4 door, 60 4 dr h/t and a 59. The blue 59 is the one I bought. This pic and the way they were sitting was almost like some shit u see in a poster.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

some pics of the 59 I bought


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the 60 I bought. AC car but someone already came up on that shit.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I wanna go back for this 60 parkwood


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2011, 08:07 PM~20164752
> *some pics of the 59 I bought
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED THAT GRILLE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

57 two door wagon


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

there was some other shit there that wasnt impala or chevy so I'll post them right quick....

boat tail riviera










cool logo










moons



















JFK suicide rag










Christine


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

[/quote]

Ouch I felt this all the way here in So. Cal. :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2011, 08:15 PM~20164842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2011, 11:13 PM~20164826
> *57 two door wagon
> 
> 
> ...


dood came home drunk off moonshine, hit the tree and thats where the story of this car ended :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2011, 07:28 PM~20164951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if these are rotting, they look to be dry rotting :wow:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

>


Ouch I felt this all the way here in So. Cal. :tears: :tears: :tears:
[/quote]

That's a cool ass pic! look at that fkn tree :uh:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> wow


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

heres the link to the album'
http://s214.photobucket.com/albums/cc114/b...%3DDSCF7893.jpg


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:0 THEM MUSCLE CARS ARE WORTH ALOT OF $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :yes:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2011, 07:06 PM~20164740
> *bought 3 parts cars today. Lotta shit in this yard.
> 
> bought a 63 4 door, 60 4 dr h/t and a 59. The blue 59 is the one I bought. This pic and the way they were sitting was almost like some shit u see in a poster.
> ...


Damn I need to get back to Texas  LOL


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 24 2011, 09:21 PM~20174234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 24 2011, 11:21 PM~20174234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who in their right mind will put a vw on top of a 1963 Impala.
:twak: :guns: :nono: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Mar 25 2011, 05:38 AM~20176096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

That Coronet Rag is/was worth some cash...

How many more yards you gonna find so close to home Skim?


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2011, 08:06 PM~20164740
> *bought 3 parts cars today. Lotta shit in this yard.
> 
> bought a 63 4 door, 60 4 dr h/t and a 59. The blue 59 is the one I bought. This pic and the way they were sitting was almost like some shit u see in a poster.
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ......... NICE !!!!!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 24 2011, 10:21 PM~20174234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :wow: ... :uh:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2011, 08:06 PM~20164740
> *bought 3 parts cars today. Lotta shit in this yard.
> 
> bought a 63 4 door, 60 4 dr h/t and a 59. The blue 59 is the one I bought. This pic and the way they were sitting was almost like some shit u see in a poster.
> ...












:yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Mar 25 2011, 11:00 AM~20177697
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ......... NICE !!!!!
> *


when u comin back out here mayne, thats right by my house.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 25 2011, 07:49 AM~20176527
> *How many more yards you gonna find so close to home Skim?
> *


we just drive around. Heres the two out of 3 I brought home yesterday. Loading them is the easy part... :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this is the 3rd before I go back for a couple more parts cars.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

made it home pretty quick


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

anybody seen one of these before?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2011, 12:16 AM~20182522
> *anybody seen one of these before?
> 
> 
> ...


Yea these guys have one outside thier shop.

http://www.history.com/shows/american-pickers

I think its a Packard.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2011, 12:01 AM~20182353
> *made it home pretty quick
> 
> 
> ...


Not too much longer and you'll be the "grinch" of Texas :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE+Mar 25 2011, 05:38 AM~20176096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, hes thinking.. "I have an Impala, let's put a car on it!" :cheesy: :nosad: 
Another one, 63 wagon..








and 67 wagon..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Mar 26 2011, 06:08 AM~20184355
> *Yea these guys have one outside thier shop.
> 
> http://www.history.com/shows/american-pickers
> ...


Says Nash 600 on the dash.. Nash have that famous "no wheelwell" front skirt..  Like those lil' Metropolitans.. :happysad:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2011, 08:55 PM~20063618
> *rescued, this was only 20 minutes from my house. My homie found it for me and brought it home. Solid as fuck too.
> 
> 
> ...


Got to love them 62s they make great parts cars
before this lovley south ga weekend








and after lol :biggrin:


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

SO SAD.  :tears:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 25 2011, 10:16 PM~20182522
> *anybody seen one of these before?
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nash, ive seen a few dumped on there ass.....i like them, they can make pretty cool customs.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Mar 24 2011, 05:12 PM~20171288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


W :wow: W


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2011, 08:10 PM~20164791
> *I wanna go back for this 60 parkwood
> 
> 
> ...


patina potential


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Mar 27 2011, 12:09 AM~20190384
> *patina potential
> *


yep


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

picked up the 60 the other day


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

we found this one the other day. they said not for sale :uh:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2011, 06:01 AM~20226125
> *picked up the 60 the other day
> 
> 
> ...


I reeally could use some of those parts :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Mar 31 2011, 08:09 AM~20226177
> *I reeally could use some of those parts  :nicoderm:
> *


i got u homie on those dont trip


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2011, 08:01 AM~20226125
> *picked up the 60 the other day
> 
> 
> ...



Another one man hno:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2011, 12:16 AM~20182522
> *anybody seen one of these before?
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a 1949 Nash 600, the tow truck driver by my crib has one of those and a 1927 Willys Knight.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2011, 12:01 AM~20182353
> *made it home pretty quick
> 
> 
> ...


I need some rockers out of one of your victims.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

Apparently its the same old story. "not for sale, gonna restore it someday"


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Mar 31 2011, 03:14 PM~20229277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Such bullshit.....u knoe they aint gonna do shit with it!! :angry:


----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)

:tears:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 26 2011, 03:59 PM~20187012
> *Got to love them 62s they make great parts cars
> before this lovley south ga weekend
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2011, 06:01 AM~20226125
> *picked up the 60 the other day
> 
> 
> ...


Why you pick this up :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 1 2011, 12:27 PM~20236271
> *Why you pick this up  :wow:
> *


look closely. lotus good parts


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 1 2011, 11:31 AM~20236646
> *look closely. lotus good parts
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dumb ass auto spell phone


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 1 2011, 12:29 PM~20237011
> *dumb ass auto spell phone
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You sellin LOTUS parts now! Wassuuuuuup Tony!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOM6T2CHEVY_@Apr 1 2011, 10:42 AM~20235977
> *:tears:
> *


Fuck it dude it was just a 62 ss


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 1 2011, 03:31 PM~20236646
> *look closely. lotus good parts
> *


fuck, it looked like an impala to me, never seen a lotus look like that. good come up on that rare beauty.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

heres the 63 rag I picked up a while back from colorado. Its ruff but definitely saveable.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 4 2011, 06:16 PM~20258942
> *heres the 63 rag I picked up a while back from colorado. Its ruff but definitely saveable.
> 
> 
> ...


man you getting them from all over huh :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 4 2011, 05:16 PM~20258942
> *heres the 63 rag I picked up a while back from colorado. Its ruff but definitely saveable.
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.. easy money..wish I would have pulled the trigga on that one since I just picked up this 4door  :biggrin:


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

not rotting away just sitn in the cut to im ready for one of em lol every time i start on one i get side track with anotha project of mine well the 60 will b done by the end of the year if i get motivated enuff lols


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

Not really rotting away, they sit at a body shop in the city, and he eventually does work on them

'62 Bel-air bubbletop :wow: 


















another '62 bel-air bubbletop :wow:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Apr 6 2011, 09:29 PM~20278386
> *Not really rotting away, they sit at a body shop in the city, and he eventually does work on them
> 
> '62 Bel-air bubbletop  :wow:
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Mar 21 2011, 07:11 PM~20145426
> *i find deals even better than that around here..really dont have the etra cash to pick them up..i found a clean 63 2 door everything intact for $800 with clear title..
> *


PICS WHERE????


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 10 2011, 02:14 PM~20304513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

[/quote]


:thumbsup:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

SAVED THIS A COUPLE DAYS AGO...........


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Apr 10 2011, 06:21 PM~20305330
> *SAVED THIS A COUPLE DAYS AGO...........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Apr 6 2011, 11:00 PM~20277992
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fuck thoes impallas, what about that grand national. thats what u need to be fixing up first. or just give it to me to put in my back yard


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

<<just PMd him on it


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Apr 10 2011, 06:03 PM~20305627
> *fuck thoes impallas, what about that grand national. thats what u need to be fixing up first. or just give it to me to put in my back yard
> *


haha yap to me i rather roll a chevy ragg then a grandnational lols but i iaint tripn on sale n it kuz its just like a chevy its money in the bank the longer it sit the more its worth lol but ill get to it sooner or later


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

1968 impala custom no motor has dog house and extra frame 800 $ indiana


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Apr 10 2011, 09:31 PM~20305787
> *haha yap to me i rather roll a chevy ragg then a grandnational lols but i iaint tripn on sale n it kuz its just like a chevy its money in the bank the longer it sit the more its worth lol  but ill get to it sooner or later
> *


naw the long it sits the less likely you are going to want to do anything about it cuz gas will be like 7.00 a gallon and it would render it pointless to fix. OR you wait to long that finding parts will be a pain in the ass to find


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 4 2011, 07:16 PM~20258942
> *heres the 63 rag I picked up a while back from colorado. Its ruff but definitely saveable.
> 
> 
> ...


GOTTA GET THEM WHILE YOU CAN,,,
AS TIME GOES BY , LESS AND LESS OF THESE CARS WILL BE FOUND. STACKEM UP LIKE CORD WOOD! BETTER THAN MONEY IN THE BANK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 11 2011, 12:21 PM~20311786
> *GOTTA GET THEM WHILE YOU CAN,,,
> AS TIME GOES BY , LESS AND LESS OF THESE CARS WILL BE FOUND. STACKEM UP LIKE CORD WOOD! BETTER THAN MONEY IN THE BANK!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Apr 10 2011, 05:14 PM~20304513
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

Went to Colorado to Chill-ax for a couple of days and came back with a Trey !


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

Stumbled across some nice sheetmetal on the way BACK TO CALI ! I LOVE ME SOME COUNTRY !!!!!! I had to take off my L.A. DODGER Fitted to try to blend in..........................................................it did'nt work!


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 25 2011, 08:45 PM~20182189
> *when u comin back out here mayne, thats right by my house.
> *



Hopefully before summer..................... Fuhhhh going to yards in and around Texas, I'll just SAVE MY TIME and buy parts from you !!! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Apr 13 2011, 11:25 PM~20335426
> *Hopefully before summer..................... Fuhhhh going to yards in and around Texas, I'll just SAVE MY TIME and buy parts from you !!! :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *




Cause I'm sure you've already scooped UP all the good shit !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Apr 14 2011, 07:49 AM~20336417
> *Cause I'm sure you've already scooped UP all the good shit !!!! :biggrin:
> *


nah man theres some stuff still around. i need those 62 fenders :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

FOUND ANOTHER MATCHING PAIR...


















:biggrin:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Apr 14 2011, 05:49 AM~20336417
> *Cause I'm sure you've already scooped UP all the good shit !!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Common Sense (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 17 2011, 09:32 AM~20357808
> *FOUND ANOTHER MATCHING PAIR...
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: u found my parts car lil *****.Holla at yo boi when u scoop these up


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

some pics i took last week in nc at theGrinch's..

we met some cool people from the east coast and even hit a nice VW show while we were there.

NC rotting away cars


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Apr 10 2011, 05:21 PM~20305330
> *SAVED THIS A COUPLE DAYS AGO...........
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

grinch took us to another spot, mostly old fords and edsels but i got my gangster back window outta that 50 olds rag


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

******* performance. he didnt want to sell nothin


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

guess whats in there.....




























if u guessed a 61 bubble top, u right :0 right on the side of the highway getting eaten by thornys


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

a couple 57 2 door hard tops, side of the road, no fences and yes that was a 61 bubble top in that shit


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2011, 11:17 PM~20370525
> *a couple 57 2 door hard tops, side of the road, no fences and yes that was a 61 bubble top in that shit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2011, 11:16 PM~20370520
> *guess whats in there.....
> 
> 
> ...


COME ON NOW, ENOUGH TORTURE :0 I LIVE IN THE CITY & I AINT NEVER EVER PASTED BY NOTHING EVEN CLOSE TO LOOKING LIKE THE STUFF YOU POSTED :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and a parts car to go with it


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2011, 11:17 PM~20370525
> *a couple 57 2 door hard tops, side of the road, no fences and yes that was a 61 bubble top in that shit
> 
> 
> ...


no fence no owner if it was me they would be gone.. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

moneyyyyy


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Apr 19 2011, 07:49 PM~20376793
> *no fence no owner if it was me they would be gone.. :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2011, 08:54 PM~20378127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is the one David said he was gonna send to me :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

There's a house up here that is full of old iron; Bel air's, caddies, 50s Oldskool, etc.. the Guy is a hoarder and my boy said he's a prick. I'm gonna try my luck :biggrin: I saw a clean 67 Caprice 2dr in his yard, a '59 Elco parts car, a couple 64 4drs and a '61 bubble top! Thats just the stuff I could see thru the weeds while standing on my car :wow: he has the good stuff in a barn and in tarps. Ill get some more pics soon


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2011, 12:16 AM~20370520
> *guess whats in there.....
> 
> 
> ...


that`s 1 way to keep the skicky fingers off your cars!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 22 2011, 06:22 PM~20398453
> *that`s 1 way to keep the skicky fingers off your cars!
> *


the guy said that shit is crazy. it will find a hole in the frame and grow in the frame rail. you try to move it and the car wont budge. its strapped to the ground like robinson caruso until u chop the main root and that shits only as thick as a rope.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

stripped my 63 parts car and took the body off the frame ghetto style :biggrin: 
































































finaly got a frame to wrap now


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

here are some i found in idaho


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2011, 11:15 PM~20370512
> ******** performance. he didnt want to sell nothin
> 
> 
> ...


gotdamn, thats a crying shame. people who wont sell there collection or do nothing with them besides let em rot. how bout them ones on the side of the road, were u able to get any of those?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Qwerty_@Apr 6 2011, 08:29 PM~20278386
> *Not really rotting away, they sit at a body shop in the city, and he eventually does work on them
> 
> '62 Bel-air bubbletop  :wow:
> ...


they sellin that 59 belair?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2011, 01:12 AM~20370497
> *grinch took us to another spot, mostly old fords and edsels but i got my gangster back window outta that 50 olds rag
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you found a bottle of famous Sun Drop too. :tongue:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 09:23 PM~20399898
> *the guy said that shit is crazy. it will find a hole in the frame and grow in the frame rail. you try to move it and the car wont budge. its strapped to the ground like robinson caruso until u chop the main root and that shits only as thick as a rope.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

396 car too....


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Apr 24 2011, 08:57 AM~20407797
> *gotdamn, thats a crying shame. people who wont sell there collection or do nothing with them besides let em rot. how bout them ones on the side of the road, were u able to get any of those?
> *


 :yessad: :loco:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 24 2011, 05:20 AM~20407065
> *stripped my 63 parts car and took the body off the frame ghetto style  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 damn those floors aren't even rusted


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

2 more saved


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Just sitting on the side of a road off a main highway and not for sale


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Apr 24 2011, 10:57 AM~20407797
> *gotdamn, thats a crying shame. people who wont sell there collection or do nothing with them besides let em rot. how bout them ones on the side of the road, were u able to get any of those?
> *


*he hasnt done anything with them cause he been in the pin for tha last 15 years , and family promissed him it would all still be there when he got out *

*the ones on the side of the road belong to him as well *


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Apr 24 2011, 08:57 AM~20407797
> *gotdamn, thats a crying shame. people who wont sell there collection or do nothing with them besides let em rot. how bout them ones on the side of the road, were u able to get any of those?
> *


I HATE WHEN THE GUYS THAT KNOW W/THEY GOT SITTIN IN THEIR BARNS,PASTURES,OR MAKE SHIFT GARAGES,SAY THAT THEIR SON OR DAUGHTER IS GETTIN THEM AS SOON AS THEY GET THEIR LICENSES & SHIT!!!!THATS THE STORY W/THIS 1 ASS CLOWN I KNOW THAT HAS A DROP(CHILLIN & TARPED FOR THE LAST 100YRS)& HAS NO TOTAL INTEREST ON IT,SAYS HE's GIVIN THE KEYS 2 HIS JUSTIN BEIBER LOOK-A-LIKE SON.LIKE I RATHER C THAT CAR CRUSHED THAN SOME TIGHT JEANED KID THROW 'BIG WHEELS' ON IT CUZ PIMP MY RIDE IS DOIN IT ON MTV :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2011, 08:41 PM~20459616
> *damn those floors aren't even rusted
> *


didnt seem like it to my surprise because the whole damn car is a rustbucket, doors are shot, trunk shot, hood shot, fenders shot even the frame is rotted in the rear :happysad:

gonna put the car back on its side again i think and check it out, people been asking me for the floor mounts and shit and if the floors are good i could use them as molds to chrome them fuckers up and mount them over my og floor in the near future :0 :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 3 2011, 02:44 PM~20476421
> *Just sitting on the side of a road off a main highway and not for sale
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@May 3 2011, 11:14 PM~20480680
> *SAYS HE's GIVIN THE KEYS 2 HIS JUSTIN BEIBER LOOK-A-LIKE SON.LIKE I RATHER C THAT CAR CRUSHED THAN SOME TIGHT JEANED KID  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


most kids nowadays don't have that passion for cars.. it's a damn shame too.


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@May 3 2011, 10:14 PM~20480680
> *I HATE WHEN THE GUYS THAT KNOW W/THEY GOT SITTIN IN THEIR BARNS,PASTURES,OR MAKE SHIFT GARAGES,SAY THAT THEIR SON OR DAUGHTER IS GETTIN THEM AS SOON AS THEY GET THEIR LICENSES & SHIT!!!!THATS THE STORY W/THIS 1 ASS CLOWN I KNOW THAT HAS A DROP(CHILLIN & TARPED FOR THE LAST 100YRS)& HAS NO TOTAL INTEREST ON IT,SAYS HE's GIVIN THE KEYS 2 HIS JUSTIN BEIBER LOOK-A-LIKE SON.LIKE I RATHER C THAT CAR CRUSHED THAN SOME TIGHT JEANED KID THROW 'BIG WHEELS' ON IT CUZ PIMP MY RIDE IS DOIN IT ON MTV :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 10 2011, 05:58 AM~20520681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what kinda car is this...I know it's a buick...year/model?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 10 2011, 04:25 PM~20523448
> *what kinda car is this...I know it's a buick...year/model?
> *


Looks like a 59 or 60. I think 60

This is a 59 









This is a 59 Invicta vert


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 10 2011, 03:25 PM~20523448
> *what kinda car is this...I know it's a buick...year/model?
> *


60


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 10 2011, 10:01 AM~20520695
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE this car..

also love GM Canada documentation.

what's the story on this one?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

Heres a place I found today, pretty much right in my backyard!


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

68Rida, are they selling anything?


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 68rida, Skim, infamous704, hosscutlass, novita62


you see this?...ROADTRIP


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@May 13 2011, 01:15 PM~20546260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice find!


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 13 2011, 12:18 PM~20546275
> *68Rida, are they selling anything?
> *


Yes sir


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 12:23 PM~20546314
> *nice find!
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@May 13 2011, 01:32 PM~20546355
> *Yes sir
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I like what I see a white 61 Bubble top!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 13 2011, 01:45 PM~20546413
> *I like what I see a white 61 Bubble top!
> *


You down to go ?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 13 2011, 02:54 PM~20546450
> *You down to go ?
> *



I will have to see if the price is right homie! I do have some money set aside for a 61 Rag but if the bubble top is cheap why not! :happysad:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Texas 61 Impala, Impala Daddy, sg90rider, ssrider77, bmoregoodtimer


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@May 13 2011, 12:32 PM~20546355
> *Yes sir
> *


Are they reasonably priced?


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 13 2011, 05:55 PM~20547239
> *Are they reasonably priced?
> *


X2


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 13 2011, 02:55 PM~20547239
> *Are they reasonably priced?
> *


Not too bad on prices...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@May 13 2011, 01:14 PM~20546252
> *Heres a place I found today, pretty much right in my backyard!
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE`S YOUR BACK YARD AT? :biggrin:
ALLOT OF HARDTOPS IN THAT HONEY HOLE!


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

> [/quI wonder what that 64 looked like back in the day?


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@May 13 2011, 03:05 PM~20547294
> *Not too bad on prices...
> *


you know how much they want for the '61 belair?where they at?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Double deuce.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

mine was on its way :happysad:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by graham_@May 13 2011, 10:51 AM~20545370
> *LOVE this car..
> 
> also love GM Canada documentation.
> ...



It's for sale. Guy is asking $1500. No running gear though...

link
http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-...QAdIdZ281338745


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 13 2011, 03:11 PM~20547327
> *WHERE`S YOUR BACK YARD AT? :biggrin:
> ALLOT OF HARDTOPS IN THAT HONEY HOLE!
> *


HONEY HOLE ! :biggrin:


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 13 2011, 03:11 PM~20547327
> *WHERE`S YOUR BACK YARD AT? :biggrin:
> ALLOT OF HARDTOPS IN THAT HONEY HOLE!
> *


Right outside of Tulsa Ok


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@May 13 2011, 09:01 PM~20549250
> *you know how much they want for the '61 belair?where they at?
> *


Going back Wed will ask him... they are in the Tulsa Ok area


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@May 14 2011, 01:44 PM~20552266
> *Going back Wed will ask him... they are in the Tulsa Ok area
> *


 :0 Post up prices


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@May 14 2011, 08:10 PM~20553882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

58 Poncho


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@May 14 2011, 05:47 PM~20553197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up with the one that had the four gates in it?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 15 2011, 11:06 AM~20556086
> *58 Poncho
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch needs to be saved!!!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@May 15 2011, 01:49 PM~20557503
> *That bitch needs to be saved!!!!
> *


Yes it does! It would make a badass LowRod :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 15 2011, 09:25 AM~20556351
> *Whats up with the one that had the four gates in it?
> *


x2 :0


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala+May 15 2011, 02:49 PM~20557503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$1000
http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-...QAdIdZ282352895


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 15 2011, 10:25 AM~20556351
> *Whats up with the one that had the four gates in it?
> *



the junkyard would not seperate the juice from the 63 impala ... and he wanted like 6,000 grand for a burned up 63 and the 63 was also smashed in the front ... when we went we tried to buy the old school juice and he wouldnt sale for less than 6 k :uh: he said was worth LOTS car and juice :banghead:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 15 2011, 10:22 PM~20101191
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Holy smoke batman! It's a '60 2 door bel air *hardtop!* :0


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@May 16 2011, 07:23 AM~20561682
> *the junkyard would not seperate the juice from the 63 impala ... and he wanted like 6,000 grand for a burned up 63 and the 63 was also smashed in the front ... when we went we tried to buy the old school juice and he wouldnt sale for less than 6 k  :uh:  he said was worth LOTS car and juice :banghead:
> *


Damn tell him to drop the last zero and you'll take it


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 15 2011, 09:06 AM~20556086
> *58 Poncho
> 
> 
> ...


when they are sunk that low in the dirt,
no floors or frame left


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 16 2011, 11:37 AM~20562858
> *when they are sunk that low in the dirt,
> no floors or frame left
> *



Yep, and we get a ton of snow which doesn't help.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 14 2011, 03:25 PM~20551749
> *It's for sale. Guy is asking $1500. No running gear though...
> 
> link
> ...




IF ITS EVEN REMOTELY SOLID THAT S A GOOD DEAL.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@May 16 2011, 09:47 AM~20562143
> *Damn tell him to drop the last zero and you'll take it
> *


i went to buy it ....... :uh: and i offered 600$ and he said he could get 6k on ebay ... so ill go back and bug again next year and see what happens


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

few more rags to add to the few thats here at davidsimpalas , and another 62 hardtop and 61 more door
















































61 4 door with a 62 front clip :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 16 2011, 11:19 PM~20568280
> *few more rags to add to the few thats here at davidsimpalas , and another 62 hardtop and 61 more door
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 them 62 hoods be rustin like a mofo


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@May 16 2011, 07:47 PM~20566816
> *i went to buy it .......  :uh:  and i offered 600$ and he said he could get 6k on ebay ... so ill go back and bug again next year and see what happens
> *


You wouldnt beleive how many time I hear that shit about ebay it seems like every oldtimer I go and talk to can get a million dollars for a piece of shit on ebay :angry: man if they only really knew


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 16 2011, 10:19 PM~20568280
> *few more rags to add to the few thats here at davidsimpalas , and another 62 hardtop and 61 more door
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, they use 62 Grill Guards as jack stands out there.................Shit their must be a grip just lying around everywhere. :happysad:


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 17 2011, 03:03 AM~20568974
> *You wouldnt beleive how many time I hear that shit about ebay it seems like every oldtimer I go and talk to can get a million dollars for a piece of shit on ebay :angry: man if they only really knew
> *



:roflmao: X 2, the computer and Barret Jackson done fucked up thier heads!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 17 2011, 04:03 AM~20568974
> *You wouldnt beleive how many time I hear that shit about ebay it seems like every oldtimer I go and talk to can get a million dollars for a piece of shit on ebay :angry: man if they only really knew
> *


 yep i had cash in hand and he told me no.................... and watch that impala will sit for another 20 years what a waste :uh:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Guys asking $3000 for the pair :around:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

little something from today


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

59 2 door ht caddy, PS, PW car


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my 63 with 62 front clip :uh:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

found this in the infamous junkyard where i found a 62 rag a while ago..found another one but a 2 door with title for cheap.i wish i had the loot to scoop them up


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

found this a while ago and hooked up a friend on here with it.. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 19 2011, 07:38 PM~20589330
> *my 63 with 62 front clip  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :inout:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@May 16 2011, 07:23 AM~20561682
> *the junkyard would not seperate the juice from the 63 impala ... and he wanted like 6,000 grand for a burned up 63 and the 63 was also smashed in the front ... when we went we tried to buy the old school juice and he wouldnt sale for less than 6 k  :uh:  he said was worth LOTS car and juice :banghead:
> *


wtf? what a dick! :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 19 2011, 07:34 PM~20589294
> *little something from today
> 
> 
> ...


How was the 63?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 19 2011, 10:28 PM~20590370
> *How was the 63?
> *


burnt


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I went here today and wanted to cry  sad sad sad...most of these have been sitting here since the mid '80s he had about 8-10 more in the bushes that I wasn't brave enough to get to...YET :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

This one was dry rotting here in Vegas..bought it for parts


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@May 16 2011, 12:50 PM~20563658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

Not a Impala but still a fairly solid 60's GM rag loaded with power options :biggrin:


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@May 26 2011, 03:46 PM~20634016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 18 2011, 05:33 PM~20580556
> *Guys asking $3000 for the pair :around:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like it came from here originally.

too many guys around here think there shits worth a fortune.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 28 2011, 03:44 PM~20647762
> *looks like it came from here originally.
> 
> too many guys around here think there shits worth a fortune.
> *



:yes: 
Reality check these fools.....Scrap is worth $120 a ton.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

This guy is asking $8000 for this!!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Sitting for 12 yrs.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## fabianchev59 (Jan 12, 2011)

one that i saved









from this 

to this


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

hardtop?


----------



## fabianchev59 (Jan 12, 2011)

was a hardtop, the top was gone from being flipped and the pillars wer smashed, so i replaced the windshield pillar off a 60 that i found, fabricated a carson top, so the top is removable, but it is a soft hard top if that makes sense, it latches on like a real vert, has a fully reinforced frame so i do not get body flex, and also has reinforced body, i know its not a true convertible but its not about value and resale, its my cruiser and i went for the look i wanted.


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

:ugh::nosad::nosad:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

fabianchev59 said:


> one that i saved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

fabianchev59 said:


> one that i saved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


real vert or not its in better shap then it was. would rather see it crusin like this then rotten away :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

fabianchev59 said:


> one that i saved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

fabianchev59 said:


> one that i saved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats amazing!!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn thats amazing!!!


<br />
<br />
x2


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

ChevySSJunky said:


> Damn, they use 62 Grill Guards as jack stands out there.................Shit their must be a grip just lying around everywhere. :happysad:


that makes me sick:barf::barf:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

yall ready for this one?

this one is down the road from my house..

























its slowly being crushed between 2 trees..

























































































then my model i built


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

this one makes me sick also:barf:


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## DavidGs SS (Dec 24, 2010)

R you gonna save that 60 ? good body someone needs to.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

happy fathers day riders


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

x58!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

fabianchev59 said:


> was a hardtop, the top was gone from being flipped and the pillars wer smashed, so i replaced the windshield pillar off a 60 that i found, fabricated a carson top, so the top is removable, but it is a soft hard top if that makes sense, it latches on like a real vert, has a fully reinforced frame so i do not get body flex, and also has reinforced body, i know its not a true convertible but its not about value and resale, its my cruiser and i went for the look i wanted.


 dude dont trip u did an amazing job and u saved its life thats what matters! :thumbsup:


----------



## fabianchev59 (Jan 12, 2011)

Skim said:


> dude dont trip u did an amazing job and u saved its life thats what matters! :thumbsup:


thanks man i appriciate the props, your cars are the bad too, there are alot of haters that talk trash so sorry if i came across come harsh, it was a big job to bring it back to life and no 59 should ever die, one day i might find a decent hard top and put one back on.


----------



## fabianchev59 (Jan 12, 2011)

some others from near where i live, parts too


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

customcoupe68 said:


> yall ready for this one?
> 
> this one is down the road from my house..
> 
> ...


Save that joint!! Wtf


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


>


:tears::tears:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

fabianchev59 said:


> some others from near where i live, parts too


Damn shame!! :twak::guns::burn:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Sweet Jesus!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I rescued this today  76 Caprice estate, 55,000 og miles and runs perfect with mint black interior


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Sweet Jesus!!!!




cut that roof off, make a vert 

hit me back on PM bro!!!!! lookin for wood grain dash bezels for my 68!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

customcoupe68 said:


> cut that roof off, make a vert
> 
> hit me back on PM bro!!!!! lookin for wood grain dash bezels for my 68!!!!!!!!


JUST REPADD IT AND SELL IT


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn that wagon is cherry lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Skim said:


> damn that wagon is cherry lol


lol pretty sick for a wagon huh...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Some Impalas rotting in Sweden...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Some Impalas rotting in Sweden...


any of these sitting that pile?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> any of these sitting that pile?


Dont know, some guy posted it on my forum.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Dont know, some guy posted it on my forum.


sweden used to have them tucked away, but i thinks everyones found them.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> Some Impalas rotting in Sweden...


any chance of cutting that rag tub and post out of that 63?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

them things Gone.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> sweden used to have them tucked away, but i thinks everyones found them.


Most US classics get real pampered and locked up in garages during winter nowadays over here. People realize what they got and I think that the majority really take care of their cars.

I think the cars in the pics might been sitting like that since the 70´s or early 80´s, back then theese cars wasnt worth much and if it broke down people didnt think twice about getting rid of it.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

AMB1800 said:


> any chance of cutting that rag tub and post out of that 63?


I dont know man, I havent seen them IRL. 
Pics could be a couple years old too, I dont really know. :dunno: 
The scrapyard is like 5-6 hours north from Stockholm.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

68rida said:


> Going back Wed will ask him... they are in the Tulsa Ok area


Damn.nice find.pm sent.i want that 60


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

customcoupe68 said:


>


Its a shame, good parts are getting wasted.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

All these impalas need to be saved.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

my homie just saved this one


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Wizzard said:


> I dont know man, I havent seen them IRL.
> Pics could be a couple years old too, I dont really know. :dunno:
> The scrapyard is like 5-6 hours north from Stockholm.


i want that split window bug pm me details


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

fabianchev59 said:


> one that i saved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this is inspiration. Great work homie! Beautiful ride!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

they used to be everywhere in sweden,,,,,,,my buddy would send me pics, of MOUNDS ON SPLIT BODYS piled up. i`ll see if i can find and scan them. you know some rare KdF WAS SITTING AT THE BOTTOM


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> my homie just saved this one
> 
> View attachment 327680
> 
> ...




Looks like a good find right there


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

doctahouse said:


>


:ugh::ugh::banghead::banghead: Wasting rides that can be re-built


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

doctahouse said:


>


:thumbsdown::uh::tears:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

China has announced a plan to pay up to nearly $2,800 for old vehicles headed to the scrap heap, in a move aimed at perking up slumping sales in the world's largest auto market.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...chinas-cash-for-clunkers-deal/article2051407/


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Skim said:


> i want that split window bug pm me details


I have no idea where that is, MR.59 posted that pic. 
Could be anywhere...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

right click save!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wizzard said:


> I have no idea where that is, MR.59 posted that pic.
> Could be anywhere...


can`t have it mr MOD


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Went out to my buddys place today and seen these check out this 67 ss vert








63 impala 2dr 








check out the wings on this 59


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

not a impala but it WAS rotting away in the woods. but i saved her


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

brought her home yesterday nows time to bring her back to life


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

NYC68droptop said:


> View attachment 328397
> View attachment 328396
> not a impala but it WAS rotting away in the woods. but i saved her
> View attachment 328395


nice find man I love that body style


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

SAVED...












































CRUSHING THE CAR & KEEPIN THE BOLT-ONS


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

cut down my parts car yesterday, i kept the back to build a seat out of it for my shop and kept the whole front floors cuz they are still solid and are for sale by the way! i cutted them next to the seams all the way arround so the buyer can drill out all the spot welds and keep the whole floor complete with no cuts in it. i'm also keeping the hood, trunk, fenders, bumpers and shit load of parts, the rest is going to the crusher this week so if any of the europe guys need something its now or never...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


:tears:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

RUFFCUTT said:


> SAVED...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha nice. you should have checked out that sweet purple duster instead of that junk 63. haha


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

at the homies mikes house looks like a wreaking yard


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

wish that was my backyard!!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

MR ORTEGA JR XIV said:


> at the homies mikes house looks like a wreaking yard
> View attachment 329382
> 
> View attachment 329383
> ...


been out there once befor. cool dude with lots of good stuff. ima have to see whats up with that 74. ive been looking for one alittle bit latly.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

what kinda wagons are those? look like 50's studebaker wagons...


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

RUFFCUTT said:


> SAVED...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a nice car... even came with Air conditioned rockers


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

Here is a flick of my past weeks trip to the Lone Star State, I had a coo ass time and am lookin forward to gettin back out there asap. This is one ACE BuBBle I have tried to buy bout three years ago, the old ass people won't sell it...............it's in the Dallas Ft. Worth Metroplex Area..........................Sadd Shit


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Sweet Jesus!!!!


i love '73s. this the reason i hate vinyl tops.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

customcoupe68 said:


> what kinda wagons are those? look like 50's studebaker wagons...


they said suberban on the emblems thiere crazy looking


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ChevySSJunky said:


> Here is a flick of my past weeks trip to the Lone Star State, I had a coo ass time and am lookin forward to gettin back out there asap. This is one ACE BuBBle I have tried to buy bout three years ago, the old ass people won't sell it...............it's in the Dallas Ft. Worth Metroplex Area..........................Sadd Shit


 
almost looks like one i saw driving on the highway coming from florida one year...except this was an SS and in worse shape....AT LEAST HE STILL DRIVES IT!!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

customcoupe68 said:


> almost looks like one i saw driving on the highway coming from florida one year...except this was an SS and in worse shape....AT LEAST HE STILL DRIVES IT!!!!


Thats not an SS homie its just a regular impala bubble top that SS Badge is off a 63 Impala ss!:biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ChevySSJunky said:


> Here is a flick of my past weeks trip to the Lone Star State, I had a coo ass time and am lookin forward to gettin back out there asap. This is one ACE BuBBle I have tried to buy bout three years ago, the old ass people won't sell it...............it's in the Dallas Ft. Worth Metroplex Area..........................Sadd Shit


 
Wow nice find homie where is at I might just stop by and offer them some grip for the ride! or I can sell u one of my 61 Impala Bubble tops :nicoderm:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


 that s sad,:tears:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Thats not an SS homie its just a regular impala bubble top that SS Badge is off a 63 Impala ss!:biggrin:


x2 the 61 ss badge is on the trunk and on the side moldings


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sureñosbluez said:


> x2 the 61 ss badge is on the trunk and on the side moldings
> View attachment 331242


wasnt sure with the 61's.....just went off whatever trim was on the side LOL...i know, shame shame.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Marko57 said:


>


 look at all those buses


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

daanng


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

Marko57 said:


>


copart


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Marko57 said:


> ]


MAN I WOULD DRIVE THAT 57 AS-IS. JUST THROW ON A TOP, AND MAKE IT A POMONA SWAP MEET CRUISER OUT OF IT


----------



## Sascuacho92 (Dec 8, 2010)

Is weird the way some people would look at this and say is junk,, but in our eyes we see beauty and hope..


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

Marko57 said:


> Were is this at i'm ready to go scoop up that belair


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

cant find the Junkyard thread...so this one will do...



































































































































then my friend saving one...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

this aint a low low by any means...but its one hell of a car....

this was a Shelby Mustang GT500KR that was rotting away over by my friends house, him and his buddy used to go mess with it all the time, dreaming they could have it one day...that day never came....the car has since been stolen...here are pics of pics
RIP...


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Sascuacho92 said:


> Is weird the way some people would look at this and say is junk,, but in our eyes we see beauty and hope..


*X100000000000000000000000*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

customcoupe68 said:


> this aint a low low by any means...but its one hell of a car.... this was a Shelby Mustang GT500KR that was rotting away over by my friends house, him and his buddy used to go mess with it all the time, dreaming they could have it one day...that day never came....the car has since been stolen...here are pics of picsRIP...


:wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My boy is trying to save this '72 kingswood. Its solid with just surface rust. Runs and drives


----------



## ashmore6 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ryan where is that yard your buddy got that truck at?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

customcoupe68 said:


> cant find the Junkyard thread...so this one will do...


I love finding yards like this! I get as excited as a kid on Christmas :cheesy:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

customcoupe68 said:


> *How much did they want for this???*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this topic is failing with no impalas being posted lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> My boy is trying to save this '72 kingswood. Its solid with just surface rust. Runs and drives


im diggin these wagons man....



ashmore6 said:


> Ryan where is that yard your buddy got that truck at?


Outskirts of Jacksonville, Arkansas. called "Poe's Body Shop" off military road



Mack10 said:


> customcoupe68 said:
> 
> 
> > *How much did they want for this???*
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Skim said:


> this topic is failing with no impalas being posted lol


We should just change the name to "rotting classics" now


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Skim said:


> this topic is failing with no impalas being posted lol



Here ya go skim.....


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

thats paradise


dukecityrider said:


>


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

pullapart ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


:wow: where is this??!!! I'm booking a freakin flight tomorrow!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Here ya go skim.....


ahhhh.. thanks!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: where is this??!!! I'm booking a freakin flight tomorrow!!


All for sale too.....

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...-of-projects-lots-of-parts-W0QQAdIdZ299279724


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

doctahouse said:


>


we need mo pics of that line up


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

BigVics58 said:


> we need mo pics of that line up


 Yes...Yes we do.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Out in Manitoba


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

gasman said:


> naw the long it sits the less likely you are going to want to do anything about it cuz gas will be like 7.00 a gallon and it would render it pointless to fix. OR you wait to long that finding parts will be a pain in the ass to find


haha owell if gas get $10 a gallon u still have to have it n iwill still b lowridin lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

A couple fastback mustangs :happysad:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Local barn find.... 5k asking price


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

snagged up this 62 ss last week ..
























looks like it had beed setting for 15 years and people been stealing shit off this bitch but time for a restore..


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Soooo sad to see this.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

doctahouse said:


>


man i want that hearse....


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

by the way im leaving this weekend from sebring florida and going to amarillo texas and back.if anyone needs anything hauled that way..or from texas north east...besides a entire car but parts or anything let me know..if its on my way ,,,im just trying to get some extra cash for the trip...im in sebring florida thats central florida...im hauling a car there but will either have a truck or a uhaul truck ...


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

davidw77 said:


> pullapart ...


SEATS ARE NICE:wow:


doctahouse said:


> All for sale too.....
> 
> http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...-of-projects-lots-of-parts-W0QQAdIdZ299279724


:angry: GOOD PRICES but Why are they wasted from day one



davidw77 said:


> snagged up this 62 ss last week ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAd Respect and good luck on the build:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.bonanzacarcollection.zoomshare.com/3.shtml

Didn't spot a whole lot of Impalas, but there's a shit ton of cars in here


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dj hearse said:


> man i want that hearse....


It's for sale....
http://www.callingallcars.ca/


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice tie down lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

stopped at a yard today with 2 wagons as well as a bunch of other shit.

kingswood wagon was crazy, super stripped down base model with 6 cylinder but had full AC, 9 passenger and it used to have a roof rack but its gone.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the other 60 was a parkwood, a little beat down but both cars were fairly solid




















and they had some other shit laying around.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

u didnt scoop the ac wagon tony? what was the price?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Someone save those wagons!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

dj hearse said:


> man i want that hearse....


U looking for a hearse? My boy has clean ass Oldsmobile hearse with a 455, I think. He'd sell it. Ill get pics this week. Pretty sure its a 72 or 73. I also found a clean Cadillac hearse too.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Skim said:


> the other 60 was a parkwood, a little beat down but both cars were fairly solid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody needs to save those beauties.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


> u didnt scoop the ac wagon tony? what was the price?


im trying to get the one with ac hes trying to sell me the pair but i only want one.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

how much for the one on the right?


----------



## SlowPoke Rodriguez (Sep 10, 2010)

doctahouse said:


> Nice tie down lol


What's the story with the '70 is it gonna be restored or parted out?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

dukecityrider said:


>


Whoa! :wow:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

doctahouse said:


>


:run:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

fabianchev59 said:


> was a hardtop, the top was gone from being flipped and the pillars wer smashed, so i replaced the windshield pillar off a 60 that i found, fabricated a carson top, so the top is removable, but it is a soft hard top if that makes sense, it latches on like a real vert, has a fully reinforced frame so i do not get body flex, and also has reinforced body, i know its not a true convertible but its not about value and resale, its my cruiser and i went for the look i wanted.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I gotta get pics of my backyard with dry rottin Impalas here in Vegas!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SlowPoke Rodriguez said:


> What's the story with the '70 is it gonna be restored or parted out?


Guy is selling it. I think he wants $2500 the last time I checked.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Skim said:


> the other 60 was a parkwood, a little beat down but both cars were fairly solid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this at????


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> Found all these cars today. most of them where in the same spot. didnt get to meet owner but i was deffently trespassing on his land and was all up in his back yard too!! once i left i got a headache and sick i think it was seeing the cars goin to waste did it to me!!
> 69 vert
> 
> 
> ...


:banghead:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


>


 DAMMM WOULD LUV TO FIND SUM THING LIKE THAT :nicoderm:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> Rust free 64 2 door just sittin goin to waste! has all the parts to make it 100% complete


63 U CAN TELL BY DA FIRE WELL ITS PAINTED SAME AS DA CAR :thumbsup: AFTER 63 THEY STARTED PAINTING THEM BLACK :yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR. FORD said:


> 63 U CAN TELL BY DA FIRE WELL ITS PAINTED SAME AS DA CAR :thumbsup: AFTER 63 THEY STARTED PAINTING THEM BLACK :yes:


Damn I didn't know that :yes: ima log that in my brain tho :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

doctahouse said:


> Local barn find.... 5k asking price


Does this joint run and is it complete and pretty solid? Any options?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR. FORD said:


> DAMMM WOULD LUV TO FIND SUM THING LIKE THAT :nicoderm:


U like '65s too huh  I found a factory 409 one without out the original motor :nosad: and an og ss 396 one. Ill run over there and take some pics. I'm getting ready to buy a 409 motor but I'm not sure what year its from. I know its not a 348 tho :thumbsup: l post pics when I get it :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Does this joint run and is it complete and pretty solid? Any options?



link:
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...olet-Bel-Air-150-210-Coupe-W0QQAdIdZ301576673


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Belair 2 door hardtop


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

MR. FORD said:


> 63 U CAN TELL BY DA FIRE WELL ITS PAINTED SAME AS DA CAR :thumbsup: AFTER 63 THEY STARTED PAINTING THEM BLACK :yes:


 Sorry bro but thats a 64


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn I didn't know that :yes: ima log that in my brain tho :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

big C said:


> Sorry bro but thats a 64


COULD BE SUM ONE COULD HV PANTIED DA FIREWALL IT DOES LOOK LIKE NEW PAINT ?? 
BUT THEY DID STOP PAINTING THE FIREWALLS IN 64 ON UP JUST A FLAT BLACK AFTER 63 :yes:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

RUFFCUTT said:


>


my favorite! did you buy it?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

RUFFCUTT said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE 58 RAG


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> RUFFCUTT said:
> 
> 
> > HOW MUCH FOR THE 58 RAG


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

DONOR CARS ASWELL...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:shocked:


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

RUFFCUTT said:


> DONOR CARS ASWELL...


FUCK DONOR CAR!!!!! Tell me how much for that 58 Pontiac and I will fix that bitch up right!!!! More rare then the Impala. I am serious I want it so get me a price and I will try to work it out... even if I have to sell my 50.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

doctahouse said:


> Belair 2 door hardtop


:wow: damn that '59 delivery is cool


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

RUFFCUTT said:


>


Whoa wtf??!!?? Where is that yard @? I live in the Northwest too


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

MR. FORD said:


> 63 U CAN TELL BY DA FIRE WELL ITS PAINTED SAME AS DA CAR :thumbsup: AFTER 63 THEY STARTED PAINTING THEM BLACK :yes:


Im pretty sure i know what year is was sense i posted the pic and it was my car! fire wall had been painted and car was primer side view for your help mister know it all


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

kandychromegsxr said:


> Im pretty sure i know what year is was sense i posted the pic and it was my car! fire wall had been painted and car was primer side view for your help mister know it all


:drama:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


> Im pretty sure i know what year is was sense i posted the pic and it was my car! fire wall had been painted and car was primer side view for your help mister know it all


 lol


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


> Im pretty sure i know what year is was sense i posted the pic and it was my car! fire wall had been painted and car was primer side view for your help mister know it all


SOLID 62 RIGHT THERE


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


> Im pretty sure i know what year is was sense i posted the pic and it was my car! fire wall had been painted and car was primer side view for your help mister know it all


you still got this 63 , looks solid , how much shipped to lawndale , nc 
also is this a rare 63 ? is this a prototype or something cause all the other 63s has trim at the bottom , this one dont have any is that a rare option 







lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

clean monte


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


> Im pretty sure i know what year is was sense i posted the pic and it was my car! fire wall had been painted and car was primer side view for your help mister know it all


Or maybe it has a 2063 frame swap


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> you still got this 63 , looks solid , how much shipped to lawndale , nc
> also is this a rare 63 ? is this a prototype or something cause all the other 63s has trim at the bottom , this one dont have any is that a rare option
> 
> 
> ...


This is a 63 1/2 LS20 the only one known to man, came factory with 64 quarters and frontend. Sad to see such a car in a mess, it would probably go for $30,000,000 on Barrett Jackson. This is the car they tried to duplicate for Training Day.


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

58 Del-pala said:


> *FUCK DONOR CAR!!!!!* Tell me how much for that 58 Pontiac and I will fix that bitch up right!!!! *More rare then the Impala*. I am serious I want it so get me a price and I will try to work it out... even if I have to sell my 50.


I concur!


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

Skim said:


> clean monte


HERE R MORE PICS OF THAT "REGAL" THAT I SENT U EARLIER  ......


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> you still got this 63 , looks solid , how much shipped to lawndale , nc also is this a rare 63 ? is this a prototype or something cause all the other 63s has trim at the bottom , this one dont have any is that a rare option lol


Retractable hardtop...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

RUFFCUTT said:


> HERE R MORE PICS OF THAT "REGAL" THAT I SENT U EARLIER  ......


Clean..


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

modesto64 said:


> Or maybe it has a 2063 frame swap


A little off topic but, My cuz bought a 54 camper and when he went to get the title switched he told the lady it was a 54. She asked "1954" he said "na man its a 2054, I got the hook up". He said that bitch gave him a dirty ass look:roflmao:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

chrisdizzle said:


> A little off topic but, My cuz bought a 54 camper and when he went to get the title switched he told the lady it was a 54. She asked "1954" he said "na man its a 2054, I got the hook up". He said that bitch gave him a dirty ass look:roflmao:


 thats funny, now im going to off topic


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

63 vert all og numbers matching





















Yep... I had to save her...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

TWEEDY said:


> 63 vert all og numbers matching
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Car hoarders, gotta love/hate em :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

RUFFCUTT said:


> HERE R MORE PICS OF THAT "REGAL" THAT I SENT U EARLIER  ......


CLEAN IMPALA:thumbsup:



chrisdizzle said:


> A little off topic but, My cuz bought a 54 camper and when he went to get the title switched he told the lady it was a 54. She asked "1954" he said "na man its a 2054, I got the hook up". He said that bitch gave him a dirty ass look:roflmao:


:rofl:



TWEEDY said:


> 63 vert all og numbers matching
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goodluck on the build of the 63 vert:thumbsup: GREAT CHOICE OF CAR


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

heres a 64 impala I just picked up was sitting like this for the last 3 years the guy had offers from people who wanted to fix it up to original but wouldn't sell it, the guy sold it to me becuase I planned on making it a lowrider the original idea he had but never had the money to do. Got it off him for $2500 comes with all trim/bumpers/lights/grill etc.


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice 59 .goodluck on the build of the 63 vert:thumbsup: GREAT CHOICE OF CAR[/QUOTE]


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> heres a 64 impala I just picked up was sitting like this for the last 3 years the guy had offers from people who wanted to fix it up to original but wouldn't sell it, the guy sold it to me becuase I planned on making it a lowrider the original idea he had but never had the money to do. Got it off him for $2500 comes with all trim/bumper
> View attachment 355104
> View attachment 355105
> View attachment 355106
> View attachment 355107


damn thats kinda high for that.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

one i just got


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> heres a 64 impala I just picked up was sitting like this for the last 3 years the guy had offers from people who wanted to fix it up to original but wouldn't sell it, the guy sold it to me becuase I planned on making it a lowrider the original idea he had but never had the money to do. Got it off him for $2500 comes with all trim/bumpers/lights/grill etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn is the back bumper molded in?


Skim said:


> damn thats kinda high for that.


some wheels,all the trim back on and settin low it might be an ok car even tho its a 4 door


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

Skim said:


> damn thats kinda high for that.


thats what i was thinkin too


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

RUFFCUTT said:


> HERE R MORE PICS OF THAT "REGAL" THAT I SENT U EARLIER  ......











love that car


----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> Im pretty sure i know what year is was sense i posted the pic and it was my car! fire wall had been painted and car was primer side view for your help mister know it all


DIDN MEAN TO GET U ALL TWISTED BRO ?? I ONLY SEEN THE FIREWALL !! WAS JUST TRYIN TO GV U SUM INFO BUT I GUESS U KNO IT ALL ??? I CAN TELL BY THE CARS U HV DONE :roflmao:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 356509
> View attachment 356485


Is that 59 Grill guard for sale?


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> A little off topic but, My cuz bought a 54 camper and when he went to get the title switched he told the lady it was a 54. She asked "1954" he said "na man its a 2054, I got the hook up". He said that bitch gave him a dirty ass look:roflmao:


:shocked::rofl:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

doctahouse said:


> Here ya go skim.....



how much


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Bowtie Legacy said:


> how much


He wanted $1500. It's sold now.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

doctahouse said:


> He wanted $1500. It's sold now.


Dammmm that was a killer deal


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

kandychromegsxr said:


> damn is the back bumper molded in?
> 
> 
> some wheels,all the trim back on and settin low it might be an ok car even tho its a 4 door



Ill make it look good, gonna lay down some patterns /flake gold leafing/ pinstriping/ airbrushing on it and yeah gota fix that ordered a new bumper for it, got it home over the weekend the car runs/ drives good, have almost all the pieces back on it, the only thing the car needs is a steering wheel and carpet, put a steering wheel in it and it will pass a safety. interior seats/headliner all redone it might be a four door just means I have more door jams to airbrush


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

put some more of it together over the weekend once I get some patterns and striping laid out it'll look good


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

picked up a 59 brookwood wagon on tuesday 
















also got a 58 impala 2dr coming this weekend and a 60 vert next weekend


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

will have these this weekend


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

how much sipped to 40229 :x:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

found these the other day

1960 Belair
















1964 Impala going back to see how much to take this away from the field


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> will have these this weekend


looks like the floor is completely gone :O


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

SO SAD


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

osolo59 said:


> how much sipped to 40229 :x:


is thatr the only piece you need , i have a few sets 



Silentdawg said:


> looks like the floor is completely gone :O


 yea they kinda rough but its still fixable


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

r any of u guys interested in a 70 kingswood wagon


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DEUCES76 said:


> r any of u guys interested in a 70 kingswood wagon


Post pics


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

the GRINCH said:


> will have these this weekend


Nice finds :thumbsup: looks like the rust ain't nothing nice over there, those projects should keep u busy for a lil while


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Post pics


 :werd:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

the GRINCH said:


> is thatr the only piece you need , i have a few sets
> 
> yes just the top.
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> picked up a 59 brookwood wagon on tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same car? :dunno: you posted this pic in 2006!! your a procrastinator mr. hess


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

one of my customers 64 drop rotting from the inside out and he drives it every day


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

osolo59 said:


> one of my customers 64 drop rotting from the inside out and he drives it every day


 damn someone needs a frame years ago lol


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> same car? :dunno: you posted this pic in 2006!! your a procrastinator mr. hess


haha yes , same car they finally let me get the car 

i assure you it wasnt my fault i was ready the day i spray painted 40 on the back glass , they had like 70 cars they wanted to sell so we did an inventory and was ready to make a move then they backed out of the deal


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> haha yes , same car they finally let me get the car i assure you it wasnt my fault i was ready the day i spray painted 40 on the back glass , they had like 70 cars they wanted to sell so we did an inventory and was ready to make a move then they backed out of the deal


 That's shitty. Lol I was fishing thru your shops thread and I recognized it.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

osolo59 said:


> one of my customers 64 drop rotting from the inside out and he drives it every day


:wow: I thought my '68s frame was bad lol!! I bought a parts car just for the frame :rofl: frames must be expensive over your way huh?


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

found these today


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

and this 62


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

couple more 69's


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

osolo59 said:


> the GRINCH said:
> 
> 
> > is thatr the only piece you need , i have a few sets
> ...


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> osolo59 said:
> 
> 
> > come rescue the one from my garage, I don't have time to mess with it anymore.
> ...


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

osolo59 said:


> DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:
> 
> 
> > my garage is full
> ...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: I thought my '68s frame was bad lol!! I bought a parts car just for the frame :rofl: frames must be expensive over your way huh?


lol, not really expensive at all pull a part just had a 64 with a good frame a few months back and shit is cheap there.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Keep the pics coming


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

Marko57 said:


> NICE 57 :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> Marko57 said:
> 
> 
> > NICE 57 :thumbsup: OMG! lucky!!!!!!!! luv it homie!


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

doctahouse said:


>


them 58's are nice this would make a sweet lowrider seen a sweet 58 rag in Radium BC at there car show past weekend


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> them 58's are nice this would make a sweet lowrider seen a sweet 58 rag in Radium BC at there car show past weekend



Pop's made it down Radium. Good show as usual. 760 cars I think he said??


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

somebuddy save her


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

dukecityrider said:


> somebuddy save her


I'd put the glass back in there, primer it, throw some fresh white walls on it a drive that joint all over town! :thumbsup: what's the ticket on it??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


Is this an old pic or do u really have snow in September :wow::wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


Looks like a dream yard to me :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Is this an old pic or do u really have snow in September :wow::wow:



Old pic lol!!! I thought about saying that with the pics. It's hard to believe but were going to be hitting 28c or 82F this weekend!! That's smokin for this time of year.



heartofthacity said:


> Looks like a dream yard to me :biggrin:


He's got a few rides to pick from out there

http://www.perrysprojectcars.com/


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

doctahouse said:


> Pop's made it down Radium. Good show as usual. 760 cars I think he said??



somewhere around 760 and with all the other classics parked around town and not in the show probaly over 800 there in radium in total. deffenlty was good show


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> I'd put the glass back in there, primer it, throw some fresh white walls on it a drive that joint all over town! :thumbsup: what's the ticket on it??


 5500$$$$


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Need more pics...


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

found more today i'll post em up


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

For sale on ebay!


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

saw these driving by my friends house 59 impala do not know what the other car is but just sad


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> 5500$$$$


sounds cheap to me!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

richards69impala said:


> For sale on ebay!


looks like this was at the bottom of the pile


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> looks like this was at the bottom of the pile


It dosnt look to rusted out.I think it had like 2 bids on it.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

richards69impala said:


> For sale on ebay!


Poor rag. I love 65s


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

richards69impala said:


> For sale on ebay!


That will BUFF RIGHT OUT LOL


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

^patina potential  20" Coy c5s on there, slammed...


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

richards69impala said:


> For sale on ebay!


FUCK THOSE BUMPERS ARE STILL GOOD AND IT HAS THE OG HUB CAPS.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

NOT AN IMPALA,BUT FOUND THIS & OFFERED THEE OLE'MAN A GOOD AMOUNT OF $$$ & HE STILL WONT LET GO OF IT....
























































POWER SEATS,WINDOWS & MIRRORS.ANOTHER CAR W/GREAT POTENTIAL JUS ROTTING AWAY :tears:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

RUFFCUTT said:


> NOT AN IMPALA,BUT FOUND THIS & OFFERED THEE OLE'MAN A GOOD AMOUNT OF $$$ & HE STILL WONT LET GO OF IT....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

richards69impala said:


> For sale on ebay!












gangster lol


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

went on another mission today lol
just got this 59 wagon 2 weeks ago and traded it today for a 58 belair LEVELAIR car 








it was kind of burried from the flood
















yes they stacked another car on top of a 58 LEVELAIR CAR


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

whats left of a 61 vert , he said the flood destroyed it 








62ss








another LEVELAIR that i picked up from the same guy
















had to have my GO GO juice 








62ss vert


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

60 vert
















1959 6 door limo
















































60 vert


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

tha trip home with my LEVELAIR car


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

RUFFCUTT said:


> NOT AN IMPALA,BUT FOUND THIS & OFFERED THEE OLE'MAN A GOOD AMOUNT OF $$$ & HE STILL WONT LET GO OF IT....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen pics of this car before, heard a Derby guy had it :uh:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

one of the upper control arms on a car that was at the yard


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

2 more on ebay!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> tha trip home with my LEVELAIR car


damn u wasnt kiddn


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

=(


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)




----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

BIGTONY said:


> That will BUFF RIGHT OUT LOL


:h5:


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)




----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

Sat for 18 years


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

Og 327 ss Almost done with paint.......


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

macduece said:


>


Seen that on coparts websight cant beleive glass didnt break


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

macduece said:


> =(





macduece said:


>


Regardless of the hit, still looks clean


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

the GRINCH said:


> whats left of a 61 vert , he said the flood destroyed it
> 62ss
> another LEVELAIR that i picked up from the same guy
> 
> ...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> 60 vert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


60 vert is my favorite! never seen an impala limo, seen tons of 58-64 caddy and lincoln limos.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

doctahouse said:


>


This Impala here in alberta?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> This Impala here in alberta?


Yes, out in Gibbons


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

doctahouse said:


> Yes, out in Gibbons


what kind of shape that impala in it pretty rough? that in the place called percys projects or belong someone named Ivan? heard these names mentioned by some guys up here saying they have got a ton a cars out that way


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Ivan is his first name, Perry is his last. He's got all sorts of cars. He's usually at most the swap meets and shows.


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

doctahouse said:


> Ivan is his first name, Perry is his last. He's got all sorts of cars. He's usually at most the swap meets and shows.


you got his Number?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

lilo said:


> you got his Number?


website
http://www.perrysprojectcars.com/

Phone
(780) 719-9572


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

the GRINCH said:


> one of the upper control arms on a car that was at the yard


:shocked:
random question,but whats that 59 6door worth? just outta curiosity


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

crazymexicano101 said:


> :shocked:
> random question,but whats that 59 6door worth? just outta curiosity


to someone that had a nautical musem it would be worth alot probally , but to me it was only worth the front clip and 348 tripower


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

the GRINCH said:


> to someone that had a nautical musem it would be worth alot probally , but to me it was only worth the front clip and 348 tripower


yea same here,but i think itd be cool to say i have one.you picked it up?


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

QUOTE=the GRINCH;14621770]60 vert
















1959 6 door limo
















































60 vert







[/QUOTE]:wow:
:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

macduece said:


>


Clean ass 6deuce Impala meet pole :wow:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


 Yo wheres that at? I want that


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


 I love 67s!! Gotta get me another one :yes:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

doctahouse said:


>


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

Saved this one today


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

20 Minutes said:


> View attachment 379612
> 
> View attachment 379613







:thumbsup:Congrats, SAVE them RAGGS


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

20 Minutes said:


> View attachment 379612
> 
> View attachment 379613


Looking Good there 20!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


 Thats a solid looking 4dr let me guess yall fixing to cut it up?


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


:wow:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

nice!!



20 Minutes said:


> View attachment 379612
> 
> View attachment 379613


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

svaed this one from the crusher monday , as you can see its ohhhhhh so close to vanishing 








power steering , a/c , power brakes , power back glass , autronic eye , 327 hi output


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

20 Minutes said:


> View attachment 379612
> 
> View attachment 379613


rag top ss, another hopper?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

the GRINCH said:


> svaed this one from the crusher monday , as you can see its ohhhhhh so close to vanishing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: wonder if they crushed anything else worth saving before you got there


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Hell yea. I went to our local crushers and gave the loader operator a little cash and a business card. Told him if he saw any old cars to call me and there would be more for him. Hes called me 3 times already one old carsd but everything he called on was not worth saving like a 75 Pontiac 4dr. and a 67 Ford 4 dr.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

big C said:


> Thats a solid looking 4dr let me guess yall fixing to cut it up?


 its decently solid but not really at same time. i just got it for parts or whatever who knows what ill do with it lol


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

kandychromegsxr said:


> its decently solid but not really at same time. i just got it for parts or whatever who knows what ill do with it lol


 After the first im going to be looking for my youngest brother a solid 4dr he looking to go more of the lowrod route


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

big C said:


> After the first im going to be looking for my youngest brother a solid 4dr he looking to go more of the lowrod route


 i have a couple :biggrin:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Not really big on the 4 dr impalas but I do like the sedans better than the hardtops.


kandychromegsxr said:


>


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

the GRINCH said:


> svaed this one from the crusher monday , as you can see its ohhhhhh so close to vanishing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that would of been a shame had it been scrapped.


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> svaed this one from the crusher monday , as you can see its ohhhhhh so close to vanishing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass good save


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Here are a few I went and looked at friday for the homie kertwood


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

hey big c theres a clean 62 4 door impala body on pecanway you might want to sand your dad to check it out. i have loveseats on autos for sale on lil. theres a picture of the car on there holler.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

GOLD MINE???


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

*















*


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Randoms


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damn thats a gold mine! and almost all are rags, any for sale? if so i want some prices of those 59 rags


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

AMB1800 said:


> damn thats a gold mine! and almost all are rags, any for sale? if so i want some prices of those 59 rags



Oh, he's got a pile of hardtops too. Just posted the really good chev stuff.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is all i can say bout all them verts!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

The hardtops.....


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

doctahouse said:


> GOLD MINE???





doctahouse said:


>





doctahouse said:


>





doctahouse said:


>





doctahouse said:


> THESE ARE ALL GOLD YARD, NOT JUNK YARD:banghead:.... WHERE IS THIS LOCATED? IN ALBERTA? CAN YOU PLEASE PM ME THE ADDRESS? OR EVEN POST IT HERE?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Not one but two 56' Nomads.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

48' Chev convertibles, well sorta....


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

dam where is this place!!!! do u have a number any info??????:x:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

docta, you better get all them


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> GOLD MINE???


I NEED ONE OF THOSE 63 RAGS FOR THE NEXT PROJECT!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

mrchavez said:


> docta, you better get all them



My pockets ain't that deep. He's asking like 5k for a really rough parts car (if you can get anything off it) 59 rag. Until his prices drop, these cars will sit and rust away.


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

DUKES N.M. said:


> dam where is this place!!!! do u have a number any info??????:x:


 thats impala heaven where there at man.


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

texasimpalas09 said:


> thats impala heaven where there at man.


x 10000000000


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

doctahouse said:


> GOLD MINE???


dam wheres this at Edmonton he's selling them or priced them way to high? if buddys got this many Impalas out back, he must have some nice impalas that are done up or restored?


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> dam wheres this at Edmonton he's selling them or priced them way to high? if buddys got this many Impalas out back, he must have some nice impalas that are done up or restored?


x 10000


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> dam wheres this at Edmonton he's selling them or priced them way to high? if buddys got this many Impalas out back, he must have some nice impalas that are done up or restored?




He don't care much about selling cars. If it sells, it sells, if it doesn't oh well. 

I haven't seen any restored Impalas that he's done.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


:wow: :wow: what tha Fuck and where tha Fuck is this place!!! This must be where Impalas went to die *smh.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

doctahouse said:


>



Say homie thats a nice 61 BUBBLETOP but in canada to far for me! I hope some one buys that 61 needs to get fixed!


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

doctahouse said:


> He don't care much about selling cars. If it sells, it sells, if it doesn't oh well.
> 
> I haven't seen any restored Impalas that he's done.


homie, I'm in toronto, and I go to BC often, I don't mind going to alberta and pic one up on my way home
can I have his address? and/or contact info?


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

wow... all those impalas just going to waste... :banghead:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Say homie thats a nice 61 BUBBLETOP but in canada to far for me! I hope some one buys that 61 needs to get fixed!



Sometimes the easy part is finding them. Good luck trying to get it over the border. It would be a bitch with all the paper work as none of the cars have a title or registration. It's not impossible, but is no easy task.


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

doctahouse said:


> Sometimes the easy part is finding them. Good luck trying to get it over the border. It would be a bitch with all the paper work as none of the cars have a title or registration. It's not impossible, but is no easy task.



That's cool for me, I'm located in Canada, I can come pic some up, can I have the contact info?


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

doctahouse said:


> My pockets ain't that deep. He's asking like 5k for a really rough parts car (if you can get anything off it) 59 rag. Until his prices drop, these cars will sit and rust away.


Any chance that he has a 62 bubble top for 5k that would be cheap?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

edelmiro13 said:


> Any chance that he has a 62 bubble top for 5k that would be cheap?



He only has 61' bubbles.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

damn quinnn looking at your pics i can see they have moved some of the cars around but still have the same ones!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Mr Impala said:


> damn quinnn looking at your pics i can see they have moved some of the cars around but still have the same ones!
> View attachment 385256



Mid life crisis lol. Least it wasn't over grown back then.....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

he never wanted to sell unles she did the restoration


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

doctahouse said:


>


 hell bent part 2 ...............................................


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Impala said:


> he never wanted to sell unles she did the restoration


 Now I know who they are KUSTOM KINGS or some shit like that


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

That's fuckin corney that people gotta ask u a million times where that place is and u keep dodging the question but you answer other questions. Then you talk about how hard it would be to get it across the border! Let the next man worry about that! If your ass ain't got the funds then move your ass to the side and let the next man get it!! You can't buy all of those and it seems like you can't even buy one. If you ain't got the money at this point in your life then you probably wont ever get it!! I could maybe understand if it was a couple cars in a local garage or something but there is at least 30 cars sitting there because you'd rather no one get them! I ain't saying post the dudes number or address on the fest where everybody can see it but pm people who are ready to make a move. Move to the side man


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> That's fuckin corney that people gotta ask u a million times where that place is and u keep dodging the question but you answer other questions. Then you talk about how hard it would be to get it across the border! Let the next man worry about that! If your ass ain't got the funds then move your ass to the side and let the next man get it!! You can't buy all of those and it seems like you can't even buy one. If you ain't got the money at this point in your life then you probably wont ever get it!! I could maybe understand if it was a couple cars in a local garage or something but there is at least 30 cars sitting there because you'd rather no one get them! I ain't saying post the dudes number or address on the fest where everybody can see it but pm people who are ready to make a move. Move to the side man




Cool story. It's not a hush hush big secret as to where this place is. Those who know, know. The internet is just a key stroke away. 

The last thing owner (personal friend of mine) wants is a bunch of looky lous phoning him wasting his time. Layitlow is more than famous for that.
He's got a business to run. 


Put your money where your mouth is and buy one if it's such a smokin deal. Keep us all posted on how it turns out.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> Cool story. It's not a hush hush big secret as to where this place is. Those who know, know. The internet is just a key stroke away.
> 
> The last thing owner (personal friend of mine) wants is a bunch of looky lous phoning him wasting his time. Layitlow is more than famous for that.
> He's got a business to run.
> ...


agreed and understandable , also if these people wasnt so lazy they could have looked back a few pages and found the info they kept asking for its been posted more than one time and also a link to his site 
but most are to stupid or smoked up or whatever their excuss may be to remember lol
here is another one i saved from the crusher , got it from the same scrap yard that the 62 wagon was at


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

the GRINCH said:


> agreed and understandable , also if these people wasnt so lazy *they could have looked back a few pages and found the info *they kept asking for its been posted more than one time and also a link to his site but most are to stupid or smoked up or whatever their excuss may be to remember lol


Thanks Grinch.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I got plenty of cars, check my signature. I said pm the guys who are serious about picking one up. Hell, if you're willing to go all the way up there from anywhere in the USA I'm pretty sure you're not a Looky Lou. :uh: those who know, know right? And those who don't, ask! And if you don't come in this fest all the time how are you supposed to know where the info is? Especially if YOU keep going around people's questions? Who's gonna scan thru 310 pages looking for something they don't even know is posted! And if he's really a personal friend then why is he trying to tax you for the cars too?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> I got plenty of cars, check my signature. I said pm the guys who are serious about picking one up. Hell, if you're willing to go all the way up there from anywhere in the USA I'm pretty sure you're not a Looky Lou. :uh: those who know, know right? And those who don't, ask! And if you don't come in this fest all the time how are you supposed to know where the info is? Especially if YOU keep going around people's questions? Who's gonna scan thru 310 pages looking for something they don't even know is posted! And if he's really a personal friend then why is he trying to tax you for the cars too?


google can b your friend, ive posted the link to the site before. its no secret.....they even have a price list on there site now also.....4 posts up i even said the name of the company. a little research can go along ways, society is just plain lazy these days.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:shocked:


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

Skim said:


> :shocked:


:shocked:X2 :drama:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> I got plenty of cars, check my signature. I said pm the guys who are serious about picking one up. Hell, if you're willing to go all the way up there from anywhere in the USA I'm pretty sure you're not a Looky Lou. :uh: those who know, know right? And those who don't, ask! And if you don't come in this fest all the time how are you supposed to know where the info is? Especially if YOU keep going around people's questions? Who's gonna scan thru 310 pages looking for something they don't even know is posted! And if he's really a personal friend then why is he trying to tax you for the cars too?






I apologize, apparnetly I was compeletly wrong about you. You've got stacks of cash given all the cars in your signature. Now that *you* know where all the cars are, what are you waiting for? Bring your transport truck and clean him out. 


As far as you "tax" comment; A fool with his money are soon parted




Free advice for all interested. Better grab them before Thursday. Once it snows, the cars will sit until May next year.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

takes all of like 5 minutes to find that place on Google


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Skim said:


> :shocked:


SUP SKIM!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

20 Minutes said:


> :shocked:X2 :drama:


X3!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

64 wagon AC,ps,pb,power windows,power gate,rack,vent visors,327 etc


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> 64 wagon AC,ps,pb,power windows,power gate,rack,vent visors,327 etc


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

NICE!!!!!I thought you only got the front of the frame at first!!!!!!




the GRINCH said:


> tha trip home with my LEVELAIR car


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

OneStopImpalaShop said:


> NICE!!!!!I thought you only got the front of the frame at first!!!!!!


na the car on the trailer behind my truck has a full setup on it also , the frame horns was an extra that came with the car


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> na the car on the trailer behind my truck has a full setup on it also , the frame horns was an extra that came with the car


Damn, you come across this Level Air shit like its a common thing. I've never seen one here locally, only heard the rumors..


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

I've only run across one!!! It's here local talked to the guy the other day ! Going to go look at it tomorrow! Hit me up if interested !!!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

doctahouse said:


>


Where is this place ???? usa ???? Canada ??? HInt ?? $$$$


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:burnamn that one place with all the 59 rags looks like heaven to me.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

locorider said:


> Damn, you come across this Level Air shit like its a common thing. I've never seen one here locally, only heard the rumors..


i have my eyes on another one , 348 tripower , 4 door belair , levelair car


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> i have my eyes on another one , 348 tripower , 4 door belair , levelair car


See what I mean


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

doctahouse said:


>


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

doctahouse said:


> [/QUOTE
> WTF! Where is this place. :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

locorider said:


> See what I mean


X 2


----------



## Lowrider E.C. (Apr 4, 2011)

http://youtu.be/8WFmKXt_QOE :tears::uh::banghead:


----------



## Lowrider E.C. (Apr 4, 2011)

http://youtu.be/hjNt3d_Rosg:dunno::nono:


----------



## Lowrider E.C. (Apr 4, 2011)

http://youtu.be/nyfsnn-rBso :inout:


----------



## Lowrider E.C. (Apr 4, 2011)

http://youtu.be/OdwWbU2quJI:run:


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

:banghead: :loco::tears:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


>


I need to come hang out with you for a few days. You find all the good stuff.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Found these today......










These are not impala's but they were all together..

































*Check out how nice this trim still looks *


----------



## cbone63 (Mar 24, 2009)

Here my share of rusted away cars that I saved over the years, still love to snagg those 59 verts from Canada,OMG


----------



## cbone63 (Mar 24, 2009)

Then again this one, but it gets to sit in the carport since it sat outside for many here rusting away


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Groc006 said:


> Found these today......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man those cars are sunburned!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

doctahouse said:


> I apologize, apparnetly I was compeletly wrong about you. You've got stacks of cash given all the cars in your signature. Now that *you* know where all the cars are, what are you waiting for? Bring your transport truck and clean him out.
> 
> 
> As far as you "tax" comment; A fool with his money are soon parted
> ...


see you on thursday hope i dont leave looking like a frozen polar bear!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Mr Impala said:


> see you on thursday hope i dont leave looking like a frozen polar bear!


 We got plenty of toques that'll keep your head warm. 

You gave me the shop tour when I was down, I'll take you to a few up here if we get a minute.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Oh and here the formula for finding out what the temperature is..............


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:chuck:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

lol COLD snow flurries sounda like my kinda party!


----------



## six7_209 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

im already getting cold


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

NICE WHAT WAS THE TICKET ON THAT ONE?!?


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

doctahouse said:


>


THIS ONE^


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY said:


> THIS ONE^



$6500


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

im off to see the wizard!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> We got plenty of toques that'll keep your head warm.
> 
> You gave me the shop tour when I was down, I'll take you to a few up here if we get a minute.


you guys havent got snowed in yet? we got a pretty good dump on sunday. it is trying to melt though.



Mr Impala said:


> im off to see the wizard!


 have fun.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Man those cars are sunburned!!


That's the South Florida Sun for ya


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

doctahouse said:


> I apologize, apparnetly I was compeletly wrong about you. You've got stacks of cash given all the cars in your signature. Now that *you* know where all the cars are, what are you waiting for? Bring your transport truck and clean him out.
> 
> 
> As far as you "tax" comment; A fool with his money are soon parted
> ...


I would and I could but I think ill buy this two owner numbers matching '70 SS396 Chevelle I just found :biggrin:and no snow to dig thru  and by the way, it's*"a fool AND his money are soon parted!"* :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

dekay24 said:


> you guys havent got snowed in yet? we got a pretty good dump on sunday. it is trying to melt though.
> 
> have fun.


It was 12c today!! No snow. Perfect day for picking cars. Tomorrow is narrowing the list


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

doctahouse said:


> It was 12c today!! No snow. Perfect day for picking cars. Tomorrow is narrowing the list


DAMN 12C  Mr Snowman-Impala must be freezing out there :run:am sure hes not wearing his shorts and sandals like out here


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

no joke said:


> DAMN 12C  Mr Snowman-Impala must be freezing out there :run:am sure hes not wearing his shorts and sandals like out here


No shorts. As for the sandals, he'd get dog shit between his toes lol. The guard dogs out there takes shits the size of cows! and it's everywhere


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

Grinch and Johnny 







back to NC! 







The Grinch got another 58 Level Air Car! :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

What exactly is level air


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> What exactly is level air


Factory air suspension


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

infamous704 said:


> Grinch and Johnny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good pic Jose!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIGTONY said:


> Factory air suspension


Like air bags? Are they adjustable?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> Like air bags? Are they adjustable?


Yes air bags actually belows they where called and where sealed into cans from what i know i havnt studied it 100% and wasnt adjustable either form what i know but may be wrong all i know is its a rare option and the parts are worth a shitload i wish i woudl have known way back wheni had my levelair hardtop what i know now came with a bunch of NOS parts inthe trunk too i sold them way to cheap too now that i look back:twak: to myself LOL


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

I never new about level air either!Maybe you can snap some pics of the suspension.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

thanks for the hospitality quinn it was quite fun!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Mr Impala said:


> thanks for the hospitality quinn it was quite fun!


No problem. It was a good time. I'll make sure we have some beaver tail and seal blubber the next time you come up lol


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

doctahouse said:


> No problem. It was a good time. I'll make sure we have some beaver tail and seal blubber the next time you come up lol


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

and for those of you thinking about going up there candian customs is no joke they did background check asked 1000 questions and were pretty much assholes lol. Theres 8 less cars in that yard now also most of whats left for chevys wouldnt be worth the trip out there unless you live in canada and dont have to ship.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> and for those of you thinking about going up there candian customs is no joke they did background check asked 1000 questions and were pretty much assholes lol. Theres 8 less cars in that yard now also most of whats left for chevys wouldnt be worth the trip out there unless you live in canada and dont have to ship.



you took home 8!!!! takin away all our canadian cars

jk. i know you will do somethin with them, more than anyone up here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

dekay24 said:


> you took home 8!!!! takin away all our canadian cars
> 
> jk. i know you will do somethin with them, more than anyone up here.:thumbsup:


no just one for me but my traveling buddy got the rest


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> and for those of you thinking about going up there candian customs is no joke they did background check asked 1000 questions and were pretty much assholes lol. Theres 8 less cars in that yard now also most of whats left for chevys wouldnt be worth the trip out there unless you live in canada and dont have to ship.


Good job!!! Glad someone was able to get em!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> no just one for me but my traveling buddy got the rest


Damn!!!....he got 7???!!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


I got my eye on a '60 Impala too :thumbsup: need a '59 too


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

I hope to be picking this 57 rag up soon


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


Yo I need that corner marker light assembly from that blue '68 in the background!!! Hook a brotha up!! My SS will thank u :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


I can't believe there are places like this :nosad: Impala graveyard's



kandychromegsxr said:


> I hope to be picking this 57 rag up soon


Damn I love old iron!! Gimme that :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

cool ass old wrecker where the 57 rag is


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> I hope to be picking this 57 rag up soon


nice score!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> cool ass old wrecker where the 57 rag is


where would that be??????????????/


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

the one i rescued


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

Mr Impala said:


> the one i rescued
> View attachment 391783
> View attachment 391785
> View attachment 391784


:rimshot::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:dammmmmmmmmm


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr Impala said:


> the one i rescued
> View attachment 391783
> View attachment 391785
> View attachment 391784


:thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> where would that be??????????????/


in greensboro NC


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Mr Impala said:


> the one i rescued
> View attachment 391783
> View attachment 391785
> View attachment 391784


Nice now where the pics of the other 7?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

DUKES N.M. said:


> View attachment 393512



Its a Bird, Its a plane no its a Ragtop in the Sky!


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

Mr Impala said:


> the one i rescued
> View attachment 391783
> View attachment 391785
> View attachment 391784



are any of teh other cars for sale? whats teh deal with this place?


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn man, poor fucken cars.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


NC must be the hotbed for Impalas huh :thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


>




NICE Bubbletop


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> NC must be the hotbed for Impalas huh :thumbsup:


just alot of older guys liked them and stacked them up over the years. this is a older friend of mine he has prob over 20 with 4-5 restored ones which include a 409 63 vert and a PAIR of matching 64 hardtops all black


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

kandychromegsxr said:


> just alot of older guys liked them and stacked them up over the years. this is a older friend of mine he has prob over 20 with 4-5 restored ones which include a 409 63 vert and a PAIR of matching 64 hardtops all black


Glad to hear he's actually restoring them and not just one of those people waiting for "someday" :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Very depressing topic....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Mafioso1988 said:


> Very depressing topic....


At least most of them are in the woods or backyards where someone someday can hopefully save them or use the parts on em. Could be worse, they could be in junkyards or in line for the crusher


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


:wow: I'm going to north Carolina!!


----------



## mikeg432 (Jul 19, 2010)

Damn why can't they be like that in west tx


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

TODAYS SCORE


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Damm 63 rag


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


> TODAYS SCORE


2 62 rags. Can't beat that


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Mr. Andrew said:


> Damm 63 rag


its an SS too and looks like it was super solid when parked there still has all the buckets and everything just no front clip. i should just steal it sense they letting it waste lol


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

All those cars are builders damn


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:tears: Man all does cars going to waste I'm going to have to rescue one of them. Thats cruelty against Classic Chevys there should be a law against that type of cruelty :rant:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


> TODAYS SCORE


CLYDE has quiet a few impalas :shocked: i know the same people you know


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> CLYDE has quiet a few impalas :shocked: i know the same people you know


 yea u prob know alot more then me, your more in the game then I am and been doing it alot longer. You mess with Impalas for a job and i just do it for fun. and should paint a bubble


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

lots of new pics today, seen the worse 56 rag and 59 rags ever!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

My first 59 hardtop lol


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

61 bubble i bought


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

56 rag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

anyone want a 59 rag lol


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

not Impalas but i got 4 62 rags


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

kandychromegsxr said:


> lots of new pics today, seen the worse 56 rag and 59 rags ever!!!


Gimme that '56!!!!! :run:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

kandychromegsxr said:


> My first 59 hardtop lol


how much for the bumper guard


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Gimme that '56!!!!! :run:


u can get the red and white hardtop for $1300



64 CRAWLING said:


> how much for the bumper guard


brent got dibs already but he dont have long to decide lol


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks andrew for my part, and brent


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

GM heaven right there


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


> not Impalas but i got 4 62 rags


How much for the autronic eye?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


> 56 rag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


That car was showroom new once upon a time ago.....


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

I just cried my eyes dry... :tears:

So many Impalas just going to shit! I'm glad there's (crazy enough) homies out there trying to resurrect some of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SOMEONE ALREADY STRIPPED DOWN THAT 56, NO WINDSHEILD FRAME,,,,,,,,,,,,
SOMETIMES THEY JUST PIC THE TAGS OF THEM CARS TOO
GOOD SCORE THOUGH!
DID YOU BRING THEM RAGS HOME?


----------



## Lac3re (Nov 1, 2011)

locorider said:


> GM heaven right there[/QU
> 
> Mmmmm


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

how bad is that pontiac and how much for it complete with the eye?


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


> 56 rag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


WOW! :uh:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

kandychromegsxr said:


> u can get the red and white hardtop for $1300
> 
> 
> brent got dibs already but he dont have long to decide lol


$1300!!! Really?? That's deals


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 401651


Pix of the before? Story?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> thanks andrew for my part, and brent


no prob guess i gotta do what i can for the baddest 64 rag lol



SIX1RAG said:


> How much for the autronic eye?


200 shipped 



58 Del-pala said:


> how bad is that pontiac and how much for it complete with the eye?


 which one theres 2,the one with hardtop cover the cover is already spoken for and i have to rob the rack for my 62 Impala as i have needed a nice one for a while and its MINT cause its been covered lol. but with another rack and no rear seat or piston covers i would prob do $2500


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks again andrew and tell brent to stop telling u lies LoL


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

no joke said:


> thanks again andrew and tell brent to stop telling u lies LoL


i sent him the pix of your floors he knows the deal!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


>


love those rally car headlights!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


>


Where is this at?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

locorider said:


> Where is this at?


Found all those pics here 

http://oldtajmeri.rs/detroitsrbija/Katalog/


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> Found all those pics here
> 
> http://oldtajmeri.rs/detroitsrbija/Katalog/


Eastern Europe maybe?


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

whats a reasonable price for a 57 bel air 4dr sedan.. it needs floors but the rest is decent.. thanks


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

cantgetenuf said:


> whats a reasonable price for a 57 bel air 4dr sedan.. it needs floors but the rest is decent.. thanks


it would bring 450 at the crusher , and thats about what i would pay for it if i needed a parts car may go up to 700 if it has nice parts on it , 

i just bought a 66 mustang today for 750 , has rock solid fenders , hood , doors , new gas tank , disc brakes , power steering , new interior , got it as a parts car for the vert that we will be doing in the next little bit


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

Whats the price of scrap per ton down there?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 401651



looks like it has a vanderslice paint job on it !


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

1993bigb said:


> Whats the price of scrap per ton down there?


13.50 per hundred pounds , so a 4000 pound car pays 540.00 bucks at the scrap yard


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

the GRINCH said:


> 13.50 per hundred pounds , so a 4000 pound car pays 540.00 bucks at the scrap yard


we get is $140 a ton.:angry:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

doctahouse said:


> we get is $140 a ton.:angry:


Thats why yall still got a shit load of cars sitting around. The states supply of old cars is drying up bc the price of metal is so fucking high


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

the GRINCH said:


> 13.50 per hundred pounds , so a 4000 pound car pays 540.00 bucks at the scrap yard


In portland OR we get 240 ton with cat 220 with out cat if you take it to a junk yard.If you have a dismantler license then you get 270 ton with or with out a cat.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 401651


:uh:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

1993bigb said:


> In portland OR we get 240 ton with cat 220 with out cat if you take it to a junk yard.If you have a dismantler license then you get 270 ton with or with out a cat.


 here we get like 20 each for aluminum wheels , and the cats range from 40-250 each , a gm cat off of like a grand am brings 175 , so if i junked out a 2000 grand am i would get 550 for the car , 175 for cat , and 80 for wheels so thats like 805 , i crushed 35 cars last year at the same price , all was late model the oldest i crushed was a 84 caddy 2 dr coupe


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> no just one for me but my traveling buddy got the rest


:drama:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

big C said:


> Thats why yall still got a shit load of cars sitting around. The states supply of old cars is drying up bc the price of metal is so fucking high


PLUS ALOT OF CITIES, EVEN IN THE MID-WEST, THE NEW CITY CODES DON`T WANT JUNKED CARS SITTING OUT, NOT EVEN ON PRIVATE PROPERTY, THAT`S ALSO SPEEDING UP THE THE EXTINCTION OF OLD CARS SITTING OUT.


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> looks like it has a vanderslice paint job on it !


vanderslice for sure the dude that owned the car went to the feds for selling medication and the cops crushed it to hurt his feelings .....true story lol:tears:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

:sprint:


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

the GRINCH said:


> here we get like 20 each for aluminum wheels , and the cats range from 40-250 each , a gm cat off of like a grand am brings 175 , so if i junked out a 2000 grand am i would get 550 for the car , 175 for cat , and 80 for wheels so thats like 805 , i crushed 35 cars last year at the same price , all was late model the oldest i crushed was a 84 caddy 2 dr coupe


I do about 5 to 10 cars a week.Around here its cut throat alot people around doing it.A full size gm cat is $110 hear.aluminum wheels are .82 pound.Big price difference from NC.


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


How much for the pinch well moldings and all the conv stainless on the 62 rag?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

1993bigb said:


> I do about 5 to 10 cars a week.Around here its cut throat alot people around doing it.A full size gm cat is $110 hear.aluminum wheels are .82 pound.Big price difference from NC.


we have fuckers here that steal your cats, and your a/c units.


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

lowri64 said:


> How much for the pinch well moldings and all the conv stainless on the 62 rag?


$250 plus shipping


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

lowri64 said:


> How much for the pinch well moldings and all the conv stainless on the 62 rag?





kandychromegsxr said:


> $250 plus shipping


so you getting 250 for ALL THE CONV STAINLESS , sign me up for all conv stainless you have then


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> so you getting 250 for ALL THE CONV STAINLESS , sign me up for all conv stainless you have then


 lol i didnt see second part i was just saying for snap trim


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

doctahouse said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

doctahouse said:


>


YOURS?
LOOKS LIKE MINE A SECRET TWIN


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

doctahouse said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> YOURS?
> LOOKS LIKE MINE A SECRET TWIN



No, just a pic I found today


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:run: I love finding old iron


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> No, just a pic I found today


they used to be easy to find,,,,,,,,,,,, not anymore!
for years i thought i was the only guy buying them


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

SIX1RAG said:


>


SHHHH she's sleeping


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

ill buy one if its in the chicago land area.!! ASAP


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


:run: Aaaaahhhhh I need that '68 in my life!!! 396???


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/pts/2744992983.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SIX1RAG said:


> http://knoxville.craigslist.org/pts/2744992983.html


$11,500 are you serious!!!! Wtf? There's nothing there


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

same as i was thinkin!!!!!!!



heartofthacity said:


> $11,500 are you serious!!!! Wtf? There's nothing there


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> $11,500 are you serious!!!! Wtf? There's nothing there


IT WILL SELL, YOU CAN BUY A DONER FOR A 2500.00 AND 50K LATER YOU GOT 100K CAR


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> IT WILL SELL, YOU CAN BUY A DONER FOR A 2500.00 AND 50K LATER YOU GOT 100K CAR





npazzin said:


> same as i was thinkin!!!!!!!


:thumbsup: , not really a bad price


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> IT WILL SELL, YOU CAN BUY A DONER FOR A 2500.00 AND 50K LATER YOU GOT 100K CAR


X58 i got his number and email if any of you cant get at him


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> IT WILL SELL, YOU CAN BUY A DONER FOR A 2500.00 AND 50K LATER YOU GOT 100K CAR


I've started with worse!!!! I'd buy it!!!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

got a 61 bubble parts car today


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

this is just fuckin sad! :tears:



kandychromegsxr said:


> got a 61 bubble parts car today


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

saved


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> http://knoxville.craigslist.org/pts/2744992983.html


 this would be a good project if someone already has a solid hdtp, or a donor car to work off of.... :uh:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

osolo59 said:


> saved


nIce wish I would have found it ,good find


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

rag61 said:


> I've started with worse!!!! I'd buy it!!!!!


if you get the itch, i`ll sell you mine


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> $11,500 are you serious!!!! Wtf? There's nothing there


this is what you start with, and with the elbow grease you get to move the desimole point over when your done$115.000.00


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> this is what you start with, and with the elbow grease you get to move the desimole point over when your done$115.000.00


 there is only a few people out there i would say 1 out of every 25 so called car builders that would even think about it or tackle the job , most would give up and or most wouldnt know where to start


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

early christmas presant for me


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 408396
> early christmas presant for me


damn! well during xmas happiness is in GIVING not recieving


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> got a 61 bubble parts car today


you stacking them cars up homie, did you get a chance to mess with my part yet :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> you stacking them cars up homie, did you get a chance to mess with my part yet :thumbsup:


 this car came with the package deal that your part came in. it just got delivered today. im goin to try and get it off next week then i gotta figure out shipping


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> this car came with the package deal that your part came in. it just got delivered today. im goin to try and get it off next week then i gotta figure out shipping


cool thanks, try and hook a homie out on the shipping


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

kandychromegsxr said:


> got a 61 bubble parts car today


:yes:


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice save


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

that bad boy is in rough shape, good parts car.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

rag61 said:


> I've started with worse!!!! I'd buy it!!!!!


Are you serious!!??! hno: maybe I should go pick up the 2dr 58 Bel air I found and part it out to whoever buys that rag :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr. Andrew said:


> Nice save


X2 I could work with that :thumbsup: ay Andrew I got parts for your '73 if you need em


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


> got a 61 bubble parts car today


WOW! YOU STILL HAVE SOME GOOD PARTS ON THAT BUBBLETOP! MONEY MAKER YEAR $$$$$$$$$$$$:thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

what a shame 61 vert


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:barf:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 408396
> early christmas presant for me


:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


> what a shame 61 vert


I was trying to buy that. Guess I didn't try hard enuf. Post up the goodies it has.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> what a shame 61 vert


DAMN :tears:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

1SEXY80 said:


> View attachment 410630


I already posted that one homie im the one who took that pic


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> I was trying to buy that. Guess I didn't try hard enuf. Post up the goodies it has.


 ur the second person i know that said they was trying to get it lol. it wasnt to hard except he rasied the price on me some after a bunch of people called. im prob going to gut it and scrap the rest next week ill take some pics then


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

kandychromegsxr said:


> what a shame 61 vert


What a roach LOL did it come with a tetness shot LOL atleast now u got tag for ur cutter


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> there is only a few people out there i would say 1 out of every 25 so called car builders that would even think about it or tackle the job , most would give up and or most wouldnt know where to start


you need to be in the business your in to understand what that 58 can be. 
the remaining 24 guys call you up to get a quote to build it.
BUT THAT CHUNK OF 58 COAL, CAN BE MADE INTO A 58 RAG DIAMOND!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

kandychromegsxr said:


> ur the second person i know that said they was trying to get it lol. it wasnt to hard except he rasied the price on me some after a bunch of people called. im prob going to gut it and scrap the rest next week ill take some pics then


nice find!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> What a roach LOL did it come with a tetness shot LOL atleast now u got tag for ur cutter


i say ready with a tetness lol



Mr Impala said:


> nice find!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

rip


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Dammit!*




Mr. Andrew said:


> Damm 63 rag


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


> ur the second person i know that said they was trying to get it lol. it wasnt to hard except he rasied the price on me some after a bunch of people called. im prob going to gut it and scrap the rest next week ill take some pics then


The 348 and the 4speed had me. Did u check to see if it's a real SS?


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> you need to be in the business your in to understand what that 58 can be.
> the remaining 24 guys call you up to get a quote to build it.
> BUT THAT CHUNK OF 58 COAL, CAN BE MADE INTO A 58 RAG DIAMOND!


i thank if i was going to spend $110 000 on a 58 convertable i thank the first thing i would do is make sure it wasnt a rust bucket or a conversion in its day wouldnt you. i have bought and sold and rebuilt classic chevys for years. and id buy a rusty impala convertables with no title any day but they dont sell like they use to.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

texasimpalas09 said:


> i thank if i was going to spend $110 000 on a 58 convertable i thank the first thing i would do is make sure it wasnt a rust bucket or a conversion in its day wouldnt you. i have bought and sold and rebuilt classic chevys for years. and id buy a rusty impala convertables with no title any day but they dont sell like they use to.


SURE THEY DON`T BRING THE MONEY THAT THEY USED TO, I HAVE SOLD MY SHARE OVER THE YEARS, BUT THAT 58 IN THE PICTURE DON`T NEED TO BE A "CONVERSION" IF IT`S IN THE RIGHT SHOP, WE BOTH KNOW THAT. THERE`S SOME JAW DROPPING CARS I HAVE SEEN, STARTED OUT LOOKING RUFF. BUT LIKE I DIAMOND CUTTER, IT`S ALL IN THE SKILL ON THE GUY DOING THE REBUILD.
SOME GUYS HAVE 4 TO 5 YEARS UNDER THERE BELT, AND SOME HAVE 25 YEARS. ALOT OF RARE FERRARI`S OR JAGS, MBZ GULLWINGS ARE BEAT UP,AND RUSTY AND ONCE RESTORED SELL FOR MILLIONS. I HAVE BEEN THERE AND DONE THAT.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

big C said:


> I already posted that one homie im the one who took that pic


That pic was sent to me from mexico. They were selling it. They must have been pulling my leg. Damnit :banghead:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

1SEXY80 said:


> That pic was sent to me from mexico. They were selling it. They must have been pulling my leg. Damnit :banghead:


Ugggg no they wansnt bc i cut the whole back off the fucking thing. I took that pic right before the sawzall went to it.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> SURE THEY DON`T BRING THE MONEY THAT THEY USED TO, I HAVE SOLD MY SHARE OVER THE YEARS, BUT THAT 58 IN THE PICTURE DON`T NEED TO BE A "CONVERSION" IF IT`S IN THE RIGHT SHOP, WE BOTH KNOW THAT. THERE`S SOME JAW DROPPING CARS I HAVE SEEN, STARTED OUT LOOKING RUFF. BUT LIKE I DIAMOND CUTTER, IT`S ALL IN THE SKILL ON THE GUY DOING THE REBUILD.
> SOME GUYS HAVE 4 TO 5 YEARS UNDER THERE BELT, AND SOME HAVE 25 YEARS. ALOT OF RARE FERRARI`S OR JAGS, MBZ GULLWINGS ARE BEAT UP,AND RUSTY AND ONCE RESTORED SELL FOR MILLIONS. I HAVE BEEN THERE AND DONE THAT.


:thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> The 348 and the 4speed had me. Did u check to see if it's a real SS?


 yea i wanted the 348 and 4 speed too. and theres no way to really tell if its SS that i know of but i dont think it was.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Are you serious!!??! hno: maybe I should go pick up the 2dr 58 Bel air I found and part it out to whoever buys that rag :thumbsup:


If its solid Yup!!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


> yea i wanted the 348 and 4 speed too. and theres no way to really tell if its SS that i know of but i dont think it was.


Looks pretty solid. Rockers are nice. Doesn't look like much rust.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

big C said:


> Ugggg no they wansnt bc i cut the whole back off the fucking thing. I took that pic right before the sawzall went to it.


Dangit...:banghead:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> Looks pretty solid. Rockers are nice. Doesn't look like much rust.


 yea i figure ill have it painted next week


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Does it have posi and what color RUSTOLEUM? LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

kandychromegsxr said:


> yea i wanted the 348 and 4 speed too. and theres no way to really tell if its SS that i know of but i dont think it was.


hno: how do people let a car get that bad :run:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


> yea i wanted the 348 and 4 speed too. and theres no way to really tell if its SS that i know of but i dont think it was.


Hey Andrew if you check on Chevytalk there is a guy there who knows the SS's from top to bottom. I would just post a topic there on this car and I am sure he will respond. Sorry but I dont remember his screen name but he owns 2 or 3 true SS's and I think he runs a registry as well.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> yea i wanted the 348 and 4 speed too. and theres no way to really tell if its SS that i know of but i dont think it was.


 THE DECK LID AND 1/4 `S HAVE THE HOLES FOR THE SS EMBLEMS? AND CHECK THE NUMBERS ON THE 348 , THE DATE CODES SHOULD NARROW IT DOWN


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

58 Del-pala said:


> Hey Andrew if you check on Chevytalk there is a guy there who knows the SS's from top to bottom. I would just post a topic there on this car and I am sure he will respond. Sorry but I dont remember his screen name but he owns 2 or 3 true SS's and I think he runs a registry as well.





MR.59 said:


> THE DECK LID AND 1/4 `S HAVE THE HOLES FOR THE SS EMBLEMS? AND CHECK THE NUMBERS ON THE 348 , THE DATE CODES SHOULD NARROW IT DOWN


it has a grab bar but trunk lid just have a big block emblem and not a "ss" emblems thats why i say it isnt. dont really matter to much its a turd


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Unless u got paperwork from day one it's impossible to determine if it's a factory SS, as it was also a dealer option. So if u told the salesman to add all the SS trim the dealer would have. Any combination of motor/trans/carbs was available on all models as well so the tripower don't mean it's an SS either. 
Car is a basket case but if u had the right documentation itd definitely be worth perusing it, otherwise like u said it don't really matter.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> Unless u got paperwork from day one it's impossible to determine if it's a factory SS, as it was also a dealer option. So if u told the salesman to add all the SS trim the dealer would have. Any combination of motor/trans/carbs was available on all models as well so the tripower don't mean it's an SS either.
> Car is a basket case but if u had the right documentation itd definitely be worth perusing it,* otherwise like u said it don't really matter*.


:thumbsup: parts car lol


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hope you saved that one!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the holy grail of lowriding imo!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

npazzin said:


> hope you saved that one!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the holy grail of lowriding imo!


Been sitting in the same spot for 30yrs. Kids smashed all the windows out long ago.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

then its time to find it a new home!! AN I WOULD HAVE SHOT THEM KIDS!!!



doctahouse said:


> Been sitting in the same spot for 30yrs. Kids smashed all the windows out long ago.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> it has a grab bar but trunk lid just have a big block emblem and not a "ss" emblems thats why i say it isnt. dont really matter to much its a turd


STOCK EMBLEMS HOLES ARE THE SAME,COULD BE DEALER MADE,,,,,,,,,,IF THE TAGS ARE ON THERE A SS 61 COULD STILL GET ALL SWEATY OVER THE HULK.
I BOUGHT A 62 (RAG) JUST AS A FILLER, WHEN I BOUGHT A 59 OUT OF NEW YORK, TUNKER GAVE A BETTER DEAL MOVING 2 CARS,,,,,,,,,,,,THE 62 I BOUGHT FOR CHEAP, WAS A 409! IT WAS CRUNCHY, BUT STILL A ROLLER. 
WISH I KEPT THAT CAR, I OLD IT CHEAP , JUST TO MAKE ROOM. BUT MOTOR, TRANS WAS OUT, HAD A FLOOR SHIFTER, BUT THE 409 ON THE FENDERS WAS THE BIG CLUE. 
SO YOU STILL MIGHT HAVE GOLD JUST WITH THE MOTOR/TRANS, DATA TAGS. REMEMBER, THEY DIDN`T MAKE THAT MANY 61 SUPER SPORTS, AN 61 SS GURU COULD SOLVE IT.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


:wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

doctahouse said:


>


DANNNNMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

some 348 engine id # 1958-1961 FA 280 hp 3-2bc manual trans. 1961 FH 350 + hp with highlift cam 3-2bc manual trans. 1958-1961 HA 280 hp 3-2bc turbo glide trans. man andrew i thank that 61 would go good with the 61 your sellin. you would have to raise the price.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I might have to save this bish LOL
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300641133177&index=6&nav=WATCHING&nid=88466593983


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> I might have to save this bish LOL
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300641133177&index=6&nav=WATCHING&nid=88466593983


thats the one from TN tony u already got the number and know what they want. im the high bidder but im sure that will go away


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

kandychromegsxr said:


> thats the one from TN tony u already got the number and know what they want. im the high bidder but im sure that will go away


Didnt even relize was same car show what i get for looking at shit on my phone LOL i did notice where the vin tag is SAPOSED TO BE is cut OFF the car :ugh: he listed no reserve and not selling with windshield trim which he shows in his craigslist ad HMMM


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> Didnt even relize was same car show what i get for looking at shit on my phone LOL i did notice where the vin tag is SAPOSED TO BE is cut OFF the car :ugh: he listed no reserve and not selling with windshield trim which he shows in his craigslist ad HMMM


 its says it comes with tags but i didnt see jam was cut out. guess someone paid up and got th e windshield trim


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


Motherfucking wow!! I'd kick my neighbor in the ass for this car, hell I'd kick him in the ass for free but damn. What's up with this, the guy not wanting to sell or asking to much?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

kandychromegsxr said:


> yea i wanted the 348 and 4 speed too. and theres no way to really tell if its SS that i know of but i dont think it was.


:thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Motherfucking wow!! I'd kick my neighbor in the ass for this car, hell I'd kick him in the ass for free but damn. What's up with this, the guy not wanting to sell or asking to much?


Not selling. The good earth is going to eat it up before he gets around to fixing it up.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

doctahouse said:


> Not selling. The good earth is going to eat it up before he gets around to fixing it up.


Fuck at least put a tarp on it :run:


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

doctahouse said:


> The good earth is going to eat it up before he gets around to fixing it up.


QFT, i'm sure if someone came up with a nice amount of cash face to face he might change his mind.


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

looks like a speedminder on the dash too :shocked:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

vintage1976 said:


> looks like a speedminder on the dash too :shocked:


 i had seen that too but didnt say anything, i need that booty kit


----------



## donz67 (Aug 31, 2009)

doctahouse said:


>


This one stings a little....67's are hard to come by!


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> STOCK EMBLEMS HOLES ARE THE SAME,COULD BE DEALER MADE,,,,,,,,,,IF THE TAGS ARE ON THERE A SS 61 COULD STILL GET ALL SWEATY OVER THE HULK.
> I BOUGHT A 62 (RAG) JUST AS A FILLER, WHEN I BOUGHT A 59 OUT OF NEW YORK, TUNKER GAVE A BETTER DEAL MOVING 2 CARS,,,,,,,,,,,,THE 62 I BOUGHT FOR CHEAP, WAS A 409! IT WAS CRUNCHY, BUT STILL A ROLLER.
> WISH I KEPT THAT CAR, I OLD IT CHEAP , JUST TO MAKE ROOM. BUT MOTOR, TRANS WAS OUT, HAD A FLOOR SHIFTER, BUT THE 409 ON THE FENDERS WAS THE BIG CLUE.
> SO YOU STILL MIGHT HAVE GOLD JUST WITH THE MOTOR/TRANS, DATA TAGS. REMEMBER, THEY DIDN`T MAKE THAT MANY 61 SUPER SPORTS, AN 61 SS GURU COULD SOLVE IT.


Only 453 61 ss's were made from the factory and who knows how many were converted at the dealership. I've heard that one way to tell a true ss from a clone is the shape of the mounting holes for the ss grab bar on the dash- factory holes were pressed through in an 'oval' shape for adjustment and dealership holes would've been done with a template and a drill bit leaving a more common 'round' hole. This makes sense to me can anybody confirm this ???


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

BALLANTYNE said:


> Only 453 61 ss's were made from the factory and who knows how many were converted at the dealership. I've heard that one way to tell a true ss from a clone is the shape of the mounting holes for the ss grab bar on the dash- factory holes were pressed through in an 'oval' shape for adjustment and dealership holes would've been done with a template and a drill bit leaving a more common 'round' hole. This makes sense to me can anybody confirm this ???


that is CORRECT


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

FOR SALE oval shape hole maker!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> FOR SALE oval shape hole maker!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


 SOLD!!!! lmao u can bet mine will have oval holes,guess ill take a wrench and some sockets to shows so i can take my grab bar off to show people


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

BALLANTYNE said:


> Only 453 61 ss's were made from the factory and who knows how many were converted at the dealership. I've heard that one way to tell a true ss from a clone is the shape of the mounting holes for the ss grab bar on the dash- factory holes were pressed through in an 'oval' shape for adjustment and dealership holes would've been done with a template and a drill bit leaving a more common 'round' hole. This makes sense to me can anybody confirm this ???



One way to tell 100% for sure is to buy a Canadian built 61' SS and get the GM of Canada documents to prove it.


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

Poor cars ey :yessad:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> SOLD!!!! lmao u can bet mine will have oval holes,guess ill take a wrench and some sockets to shows so i can take my grab bar off to show people


haha for real


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> One way to tell 100% for sure is to buy a Canadian built 61' SS and get the GM of Canada documents to prove it.


 did they have any 61 ss in canada


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

kandychromegsxr said:


> did they have any 61 ss in canada[/QUOTE
> 
> I am 99% sure they made 61' SS here. The US and Canada had different production numbers however. US didn't count Oshawa built cars as part of their production figures and vice versa. Canada kept a paper trail from 1948 to current on production, colors and to where it was shipped etc. 1964 and after, they kept track of what options were ordered with the car from the factory.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

locorider said:


>


 the only year i need 



doctahouse said:


> kandychromegsxr said:
> 
> 
> > did they have any 61 ss in canada[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> that is CORRECT


i just looked in 75 YEARS OF CHEVROLET and they don`t give too much info, only saying the the SS option was dealer made. under 450 made
but i`m sure the 61 guru`s can come up with more facts than that.
but running those 348 engine numbers might narrow it down.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

locorider said:


>


What's the back of the red one say spitmatic?? And I see u found the driver side trim I need LOL


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

locorider said:


>


:wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

locorider said:


>


dmn two of them


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 412561
> View attachment 412562


YOURS TOO?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> SOLD!!!! lmao u can bet mine will have oval holes,guess ill take a wrench and some sockets to shows so i can take my grab bar off to show people


WHAT WAS THE NUMBERS ON THAT MOTOR AND INTAKE?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

*FUCK, THIS TOPIC MAKES ME WANT TO HOP IN MY TRUCK AND JUST DRIVE THE COUNTRYS BACK ROADS.*


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> i just looked in 75 YEARS OF CHEVROLET and they don`t give too much info, only saying the the SS option was dealer made. under 450 made
> but i`m sure the 61 guru`s can come up with more facts than that.
> but running those 348 engine numbers might narrow it down.


BThompsonTX owen The Impala Shop down hear in Texas, and he was telling us about the 61 ss a while back so he should be able to help you. Pm him


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> YOURS TOO?


 It belongs to my brother.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> It belongs to my brother.


NICE!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 412594


HEY THAT LOOKS FAMILAR, LOOKS THAT AFTER 10 YEARS TOO


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 412561
> View attachment 412562


damn that looks solid


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

RdnLow63 said:


> damn that looks solid


 might be for sale soon.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> HEY THAT LOOKS FAMILAR, LOOKS THAT AFTER 10 YEARS TOO


 might be for sale soon. Factory AC, Canadian frame, Factory two tone car, easy eye.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> WHAT WAS THE NUMBERS ON THAT MOTOR AND INTAKE?


havent even had time to mess with it. coming to LA for a week friday so it will have to be after i get back


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 412594


----------



## southern62ss (Aug 24, 2011)

58 Del-pala said:


> Hey Andrew if you check on Chevytalk there is a guy there who knows the SS's from top to bottom. I would just post a topic there on this car and I am sure he will respond. Sorry but I dont remember his screen name but he owns 2 or 3 true SS's and I think he runs a registry as well.


 The cowl tag will tell you if its a true ss.... On the cowl tag where you see acc it will say "sport"


----------



## southern62ss (Aug 24, 2011)

HERE IT IS


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

southern62ss said:


> The cowl tag will tell you if its a true ss.... On the cowl tag where you see acc it will say "sport"


Daaaamn!!!

"sport" Cowl Tags for sale! Free oval hole maker... :biggrin:


----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)

*Same story "im gonna fix it up"sure you are*








:banghead:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> Daaaamn!!!
> 
> "sport" Cowl Tags for sale! Free oval hole maker... :biggrin:


yes thats cheap lol


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 412594


you need to save that one....from the 14's !!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> yes thats cheap lol


I WONDER IF THE 61`S HAD "SPORT" ON THE COWL TAGS? THE BOOKS I LOOK AT ALL SAY IT WAS A DEAL OPTION, FROM THE DEALER. I THINK THEY HAD TO ORDER THE MOTOR, AND THE DEAL INSTALLED THE REST, BUT THE BOOK TELLS THE GIVE AWAY IS THE POWER BREAK AND POWER STEERING ALONG WITH THE BIG MOTOR, AND THAT 61 HAS P/S! MIGHT BE A REAL RARE CAR


----------



## southern62ss (Aug 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> I WONDER IF THE 61`S HAD "SPORT" ON THE COWL TAGS? THE BOOKS I LOOK AT ALL SAY IT WAS A DEAL OPTION, FROM THE DEALER. I THINK THEY HAD TO ORDER THE MOTOR, AND THE DEAL INSTALLED THE REST, BUT THE BOOK TELLS THE GIVE AWAY IS THE POWER BREAK AND POWER STEERING ALONG WITH THE BIG MOTOR, AND THAT 61 HAS P/S! MIGHT BE A REAL RARE CAR


 A real 61ss has "sport" on the cowl tag and the rest were dealer optioned 61's super sports that had the ss package put on after it was bought.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hno:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

southern62ss said:


> A real 61ss has "sport" on the cowl tag and the rest were dealer optioned 61's super sports that had the ss package put on after it was bought.


not disputing your word , but for a known fact the sport was not on all assembly plant stampings 

i see your tag you posted is for a 61 and says sport , i have 5 - 62 ss cars and only one says sport , my neighbor has a 63 ss that was built the 1st week in spetember in 1962 and it says sport , but i have 3 or 4 in the yard that does not say it and 1 that does , different assembly plants had different stampings and ID markings they did so the tag is not a 100% way to tell if its a true SS or dealer SS 

64 SS is the first year that GM put it in the vin number stating was a ss or a standard or whatever body style it was 
41467. . . . . . .4=1964 . . . . . . 14= v8 ss . . . . . . . 67= vert
41867. . . . . . . 4=1964. . . . . . 18 =v8 impala . . . . 67=vert
thats how the 64 was , 61 -63 did not state a difference in vin or trim tag on all models


----------



## southern62ss (Aug 24, 2011)

the GRINCH said:


> not disputing your word , but for a known fact the sport was not on all assembly plant stampings
> 
> i see your tag you posted is for a 61 and says sport , i have 5 - 62 ss cars and only one says sport , my neighbor has a 63 ss that was built the 1st week in spetember in 1962 and it says sport , but i have 3 or 4 in the yard that does not say it and 1 that does , different assembly plants had different stampings and ID markings they did so the tag is not a 100% way to tell if its a true SS or dealer SS
> 
> ...


 That is true too... My 62 rag only says ss on the cowl tag not sport and its a super sport.


----------



## southern62ss (Aug 24, 2011)

I got that pic from an article about a 61ss that the original owner still owns today with all docs....


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> I WONDER IF THE 61`S HAD "SPORT" ON THE COWL TAGS? THE BOOKS I LOOK AT ALL SAY IT WAS A DEAL OPTION, FROM THE DEALER. I THINK THEY HAD TO ORDER THE MOTOR, AND THE DEAL INSTALLED THE REST, BUT THE BOOK TELLS THE GIVE AWAY IS THE POWER BREAK AND POWER STEERING ALONG WITH THE BIG MOTOR, AND THAT 61 HAS P/S! MIGHT BE A REAL RARE CAR


my 61 came with everything power, except the seats, but just a straight 6 so its like a mini ss?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

the GRINCH said:


> not disputing your word , but for a known fact the sport was not on all assembly plant stampings
> 
> i see your tag you posted is for a 61 and says sport , i have 5 - 62 ss cars and only one says sport , my neighbor has a 63 ss that was built the 1st week in spetember in 1962 and it says sport , but i have 3 or 4 in the yard that does not say it and 1 that does , different assembly plants had different stampings and ID markings they did so the tag is not a 100% way to tell if its a true SS or dealer SS
> 
> ...


Int trim code on trim tag would denote SS on Cowl tag wouldn't it considering it was say bench or buckets from factory and buckets being a SS only option from factory 
If buckets where installed at dealer they wouldn't change tag correct


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

BIGTONY said:


> Int trim code ok trim tag would denote SS on Cowl tag wouldn't it considering it was say bench or buckets from factory and buckets being a SS only option from factory
> If buckets where installed at dealer they wouldn't change tag correct


61's didnt have bucket seats that didnt start with SS till 62


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

kandychromegsxr said:


> 61's didnt have bucket seats that didnt start with SS till 62


Correct my statement was reference to 62-63 I just didn't edit out 61 LOL


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

were 62 the only ones with SS on cowl tag?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


>


MAN, YOU FIND THEM ALL!
I HAVE A DRY 60 IMPALA DOOR SHELL FOR THIS SIDE IF ANYBODY NEEDS ONE, CHEAP!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> MAN, YOU FIND THEM ALL!
> I HAVE A DRY 60 IMPALA DOOR SHELL FOR THIS SIDE IF ANYBODY NEEDS ONE, CHEAP!


'60 Impala 4spd  :run:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> '60 Impala 4spd  :run:


348 TOO


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> 348 TOO


*Fingers crossed. hopefully, and with Tri power that would be sweet


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DUKES N.M. said:


> View attachment 414991


How in tha hell does a car get like this!!!???!!!


----------



## FURDALE (Sep 26, 2010)

i work at a junkyard this was brung in today


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DUKES N.M. said:


> View attachment 414991


new toy?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

FURDALE said:


> i work at a junkyard this was brung in today


Rare car right there, there's one running around up here. They're just begging for a dual quad 409, a 4 speed and slicks


----------



## FURDALE (Sep 26, 2010)

its a biscayne 6 cylinder 3 on the tree lol two probablt 70 year old men brung it in


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

FURDALE said:


> its a biscayne 6 cylinder 3 on the tree lol two probablt 70 year old men brung it in


That's what tha drag racers would order back in tha day. Stripped down with no options except tha highest horse motor, 4:11 gears, and a manual trans. Or they'd just transplant all that in later. I seen 68 biscaynes order with everything deleted; no radio, ac, power anything, and a 435 horse 427 and a stick. Ultimate sleeper. Barely any chrome trim, with a bench seat and not even carpet!! Ordered for one thing only. Racing


----------



## FURDALE (Sep 26, 2010)

lol some old guy was trying to buy it today has a nice gril and decent bumpers


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


Looked to be decent at one point. what's the story thats attached to it?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

348 big block car:naughty:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> Looked to be decent at one point. what's the story thats attached to it?


 was running a driving 8 years ago someone local bought it in VA drove it home pulled it in basement and took it apart to restore left all the parts in the basement. stripped the paint off the body and sat it outside under cover lol. then it sat for 8 years didnt do anything with it and i just got it a few weeks ago. now its FORSALE!!!!!!!! clean title and good buildable car. if i can get some stuff out my way i might pull it in and commit to the metal work then see where it goes from there. was the OG goldwood yellow which i like alot


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


can you organize your cars please, you got shit all over the place LOL dont forget to look for my part please


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

will have these this weekend :biggrin:[/QUOTE]



dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 419302


wow nice find! keeping that one or selling that bad boy!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> can you organize your cars please, you got shit all over the place LOL dont forget to look for my part please


 i been trying to organize for a while then ill have a car that i need to get out thats behind 2-3 other cars and shit i gotta pull ill kinds of shit out but give me a few weeks ill have it straightend up sorry buddy.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


> was running a driving 8 years ago someone local bought it in VA drove it home pulled it in basement and took it apart to restore left all the parts in the basement. stripped the paint off the body and sat it outside under cover lol. then it sat for 8 years didnt do anything with it and i just got it a few weeks ago. now its FORSALE!!!!!!!! clean title and good buildable car. if i can get some stuff out my way i might pull it in and commit to the metal work then see where it goes from there. was the OG goldwood yellow which i like alot


whats that molding on the fender?
how much you asking for it and you got any more pics?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

crazymexicano101 said:


> whats that molding on the fender?
> how much you asking for it and you got any more pics?


its a aftermarket emblem that says "streetmachine" heres link to forsale add with more pics
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...pala-convertible-nice-project-l-k-4999-a.html


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 419302


 NICE.....


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


She just needs alittle love :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> i been trying to organize for a while then ill have a car that i need to get out thats behind 2-3 other cars and shit i gotta pull ill kinds of shit out but give me a few weeks ill have it straightend up sorry buddy.


DAMN BALLER with all these rides all over just stacken them rags


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> DAMN BALLER with all these rides all over just stacken them rags


 just tryin to be like u


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

damn


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


:| .


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


>



:tears:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

dukecityrider said:


> 348 big block car:naughty:


NICE WHERE DID U FIND THAT AT ?


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

recent pics in the last 3 days


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

from colorado


vallero68 said:


> NICE WHERE DID U FIND THAT AT ?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


thats the one from Louisiana huh.....:shocked:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

infamous704 said:


> thats the one from Louisiana huh.....:shocked:


:dunno:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

newest jewel lol


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


this is not a junk yard is the back of his shop... been there


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


Hey brother you still got this? I might have to come check it out cause I been wanting one of those.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

klasick83 said:


> this is not a junk yard is the back of his shop... been there


shit its my junkyard lol



58 Del-pala said:


> Hey brother you still got this? I might have to come check it out cause I been wanting one of those.


everythings forsale lol


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> shit its my junkyard lol
> 
> 
> everythings forsale lol


your my hero with all those rags, i wanna be like u baller :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> your my hero with all those rags, i wanna be like u baller :thumbsup:


 shut up fool we all know whos really ballin


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice score!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

picked up another 64 , has disc brakes on front , air ride , new flowmaster exhaust , new interior . power windows 
































sold the air ride and disc brakes already


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> picked up another 64 , has disc brakes on front , air ride , new flowmaster exhaust , new interior . power windows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the $100 bill air freshner? Shipped to 48093. Thanks


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> How much for the $100 bill air freshner? Shipped to 48093. Thanks


how many you want its got like 5 or 6 ,


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

local yard yesterday beyond the rain


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

t t t


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

the GRINCH said:


> how many you want its got like 5 or 6 ,


Yeah that figures always hoarding all the good stuff.


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

whats left of a 59 hardtop i just took to crusher


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

62 i just picked up


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

picked up another 8 today


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> picked up another 8 today


$750 off clist?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


> $750 off clist?


not what i paid but yea , thats it


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> not what i paid but yea , thats it


 yea i seen it on there but dont need any 58 parts come by that 4 door 58 i have for $450


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Damn


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

sand1 said:


> View attachment 434186
> View attachment 434187
> View attachment 434188


 DAMN!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> whats left of a 59 hardtop i just took to crusher


I had a 58 that looked just like that


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

cant remember if I already posted these...


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Man, whats the story on these Hess??


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

:tears::facepalm:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:facepalm:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

It looks like someone was being greedy. :shocked:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

I remember this pic from years ago when you was going to swap meet


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

rusty 64 rag i got today


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> rusty 64 rag i got today


your the KING of getting rags to sell parts, thats why your my homie lol


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

no joke said:


> your the KING of getting rags to sell parts, thats why your my homie lol


 i dont even like u! lol mr iholdthe59partsandrewneedscauseidontneedembetallonblacktype


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

no joke said:


> your the* KING of getting rags *to sell parts, *thats why your my homie *lol


X55565758596061626364
:thumbsup:


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

dukecityrider said:


> View attachment 434260
> View attachment 434261


 just shoot some clear on that white one.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:tears::tears:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## FURDALE (Sep 26, 2010)

found this today gonna try and get is a 2 door


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

good luck


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> I remember this pic from years ago when you was going to swap meet


yeah that was a few years back, pomona bound...


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> picked up another 64 , has disc brakes on front , air ride , new flowmaster exhaust , new interior . power windows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the whole car?


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

This one is gonna start rotting away if I don't start on it soon...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Guapo's six2 rag said:


> View attachment 440291
> 
> 
> This one is gonna start rotting away if I don't start on it soon...




WTF you waitin on? lol


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

59 wagon on the south side of 85 in south carolina between exit 105 and 106...


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

klasick83 said:


> 59 wagon on the south side of 85 in south carolina between exit 105 and 106...


The gold one . They asking 1500 and its rough . Been there for a while . Bout only thing it has going for it is power back glass


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

cantgetenuf said:


> how much for the whole car?


i parted it out allready , sold the front end , interior , trunk lid , brakes , air ride , and floors are gone now , only thing left it roof , doors and firewall and qtrs


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


TTT


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

npazzin said:


> WTF you waitin on? lol


Just poured 28 yards of concrete, Now I have a place to work on it...


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

dukecityrider said:


> Nice:thumbsup:




Thanks Homie...


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

Guapo's six2 rag said:


> View attachment 440291
> 
> 
> This one is gonna start rotting away if I don't start on it soon...



Oh yeah, It runs and drives too...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

locorider said:


>


:tears: man........ Are these at a junk yard or something?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

the GRINCH said:


> The gold one . They asking 1500 and its rough . Been there for a while . Bout only thing it has going for it is power back glass


:rofl: you're worse than me!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Guapo's six2 rag said:


> Oh yeah, It runs and drives too...


I'd drive it just how it is :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

klasick83 said:


> 59 wagon on the south side of 85 in south carolina between exit 105 and 106...





the GRINCH said:


> The gold one . They asking 1500 and its rough . Been there for a while . Bout only thing it has going for it is power back glass





heartofthacity said:


> :rofl: you're worse than me!!!


if its close to me ( within 100 miles i probally know about it ) lol


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

yea there is a 58 in that pic as well , thats the one i picked up that day , 58 belair level air car


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> yea there is a 58 in that pic as well , thats the one i picked up that day , 58 belair level air car


Nice score


----------



## FURDALE (Sep 26, 2010)

this is at the other yard my work owns front bumper is really straight
if anybody needs anything message me they will ship


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

FURDALE said:


> this is at the other yard my work owns front bumper is really straight
> if anybody needs anything message me they will ship


What kind of caddy is the next to the 58?


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

This is my 64 rotting away before I saved it!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

DUKES N.M. said:


> View attachment 442607


YOU OPENED UP A TOMB THAT`S BEEN SHUT 4 YEARS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

while at the swap meet this weekend, I met an old man with a bunch of cars. Needless to say, I made a trip to see what he had and took some pics.
Picked up a little something for theGRINCH
:shocked:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

some good ass parts cars too


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that 61 2 door post has some good full quarters and fenders. He wants me to come get them both. The 4 door has good donor metal too.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

63 biscayne 409


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

more parts cars, nice fenders and trunk on this 64



















perfect 64 AC dash vent


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Skim said:


> while at the swap meet this weekend, I met an old man with a bunch of cars. Needless to say, I made a trip to see what he had and took some pics.
> Picked up a little something for theGRINCH
> :shocked:


find me a floor doner for my 58 project


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

he has about 75 -80 more 58-64 impalas, bel air and biscaynes. i will post more pics later


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

picked this up this weekend at the swap meet for parts, not bad for a grand. I needed that grille guard for my trey.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

63 biscayne 409 car


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

damn there is some nice stuff in there you gonna scoop up the 409 car?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> that 61 2 door post has some good full quarters and fenders. He wants me to come get them both. The 4 door has good donor metal too.


SAY SKIM GET THOSE 61 IF NOT I WILL DRIVE TO OKLAHOMA AND GET THEM I TALKED TO HIM TOO


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> he has about 75 -80 more 58-64 impalas, bel air and biscaynes. i will post more pics later


SAY SKIM I WILL TAKE PICS TO WHEN I GO PICK UP THE 61 IN ATOKA OKLAHOMA! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lol go for it i already traded him parts for his conv for them lol


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Skim said:


> lol go for it i already traded him parts for his conv for them lol


*
Damn SKIM is a hustla!!*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

nah that fool tried to use my name telling the old man that i told him to get them ol lyin ass lol


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

what??? thats some bitch shit!!!!


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

TTMT!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Skim said:


> nah that fool tried to use my name telling the old man that i told him to get them ol lyin ass lol


What a fucking douche


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> nah that fool tried to use my name telling the old man that i told him to get them ol lyin ass lol


SAY THAT OLD MAN GOT IT TWISTED SO GET ON THE GRIND AND BUY THOSE 61 HOMIE IF NOT I WILL BUY THEM!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> nah that fool tried to use my name telling the old man that i told him to get them ol lyin ass lol


:nono:
WATCH YOUR WORDS WITH ME HOMIE I AINT NO LYIN VATO!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

Skim said:


> picked this up this weekend at the swap meet for parts, not bad for a grand. I needed that grille guard for my trey.



what you want for that front clip?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :nono:
> WATCH YOUR WORDS WITH ME HOMIE I AINT NO LYIN VATO!


lol fool best keep my name out your mouth when u hustle. u fucked up by trying to say i told u to go get them plus the old man told me you kept saying your homeboy this and homeboy that, dont you know you dont speak like that to grown men this aint the hood lol :twak:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> lol fool best keep my name out your mouth when u hustle. u fucked up by trying to say i told u to go get them plus the old man told me you kept saying your homeboy this and homeboy that, dont you know you dont speak like that to grown men this aint the hood lol :twak:


SAY HOMIE MY BOY DAVID SS WILL GET THIS STORY STRAIGHT !


----------



## DavidGs SS (Dec 24, 2010)

I gave Texas 61 impala that mans business card i talked to him at the Swapmeet this weekend .so who cock blocking who?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :nono:
> WATCH YOUR WORDS WITH ME HOMIE *I AINT NO LYIN VATO!*


you told him you had 12 bubbletops. :roflmao: come on homie what was that. u fuckin with that sherm aint you.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

DavidGs SS said:


> I gave Texas 61 impala that mans business card i talked to him at the Swapmeet this weekend .so who cock blocking who?


ALREADY HOMIE, HOMIE SKIM THINKS THAT I NEED TO USE HIS NAME TO GET SOME BELAIRS WHATEVER LETS STOP AT THIS POINT HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> you told him you had 12 bubbletops. :roflmao: come on homie what was that. u fuckin with that sherm aint you.


NAH HOMIE NOW THAT OLD MAN IS BS YOU HOMIE NEVER TOLD HIM THAT I HAD 12 BUBBLETOPS! YOU ON THAT CRACK HOMIE~


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

They are only 61 parts cars....I'm lookin for a one piece Cali bumper for my RAGTOP!! :x: If there is anything out there


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

YEAH ANOTHER THING HOMIE I WILL BE YOUR NEXT CHROME SELLER ON EBAY SO CHECK ME OUT I WIIL TAKE YOUR CUSTOMERS! BENNYS IMPALA PARTS ON THE MOVE 2012


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DavidGs SS said:


> I gave Texas 61 impala that mans business card i talked to him at the Swapmeet this weekend .so who cock blocking who?


well since i made the deal for them yesterday on site at his house so i guess it aint me cock blocking and since my moderator capabilities allow me to see these posts are both coming from the same place, you must like backing yourself up.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> YEAH ANOTHER THING HOMIE I WILL BE YOUR NEXT CHROME SELLER ON EBAY SO CHECK ME OUT I WIIL TAKE YOUR CUSTOMERS! BENNYS IMPALA PARTS ON THE MOVE 2012


lol i encourage it, u wouldnt be the first 

u mad? lol


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> well since i made the deal for them yesterday on site at his house so i guess it aint me cock blocking and since my moderator capabilities allow me to see these posts are both coming from the same place, you must like backing yourself up.


ITS THE TRUTH HOMIE I GOT THE INFO FROM MY HOMIE AND I CALLED THE OLD MEN BUT I WILL LEAVE IT AT THAT HOMIE JUST GO GET THOSE 61 BELAIRS!:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> lol i encourage it, u wouldnt be the first
> 
> u mad? lol


I AINT MAD HOMIE I AM JUST LETTING U KNOW WHATS GOING TO BE THE NEXT HOT TICKET FOR CHROME COMING FROM TEXAS YOU OLD NEWS HOMIE LET THE BIG DOG COME THRU! I STILL CUT FOR YOU SKIM YOU MY HOMIE NO MATTER WHAT! :h5:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> ALREADY HOMIE, HOMIE SKIM THINKS THAT I NEED TO USE HIS NAME TO GET SOME BELAIRS WHATEVER LETS STOP AT THIS POINT HOMIE. :thumbsup:


talking to yourself again :thumbsup: ip check nicca :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> talking to yourself again :thumbsup: ip check nicca :biggrin:


\\

YOU MY HOMIE SKIM!  IF YOU CANT GET THOSE 61 BEL AIRS LET ME KNOW BIG DOG I BUY THEM HOMIE!:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I AINT MAD HOMIE I AM JUST LETTING U KNOW WHATS GOING TO BE THE NEXT HOT TICKET FOR CHROME COMING FROM TEXAS YOU OLD NEWS HOMIE LET THE BIG DOG COME THRU! I STILL CUT FOR YOU SKIM YOU MY HOMIE NO MATTER WHAT! :h5:


why u so mad lol :biggrin: let it go. u still my 61 homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> why u so mad lol :biggrin: let it go. u still my 61 homie. :thumbsup:


THATS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT HOMIE LET THIS BE A LEARNING LESSON TO BOTH OF US BEFORE WE BLOW OUT OF PROPORTION!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I need ACC's my 61 homies!! :h5:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:drama::buttkick::twak::roflmao::drama:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

TEXAS 61 IMPALA AND SKIM = 61 IMPALA HOMIES:h5:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Skim said:


> while at the swap meet this weekend, I met an old man with a bunch of cars. Needless to say, I made a trip to see what he had and took some pics.
> Picked up a little something for theGRINCH
> :shocked:


is that a lemans or gto back there? :wow:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

WE CAN DRIVE DOWN TO OKLOHOMA TO GET SOME RIDES I HAVE MY EYES SET ON THAT 62 IMPALA TWO DOOR I HAVE SEVERAL G'S TO WASTE THANKS TO THE INCOME TAX BALLERS THAT BOUGHT SOME CARS FROM ME!:naughty:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ATOKA OKLAHOMA HERE WE COME ! TEXAS BOYS DOING BIG ON THOSE IMPALA CARS AND PARTS!:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> ATOKA OKLAHOMA HERE WE COME ! TEXAS BOYS DOING BIG ON THOSE IMPALA CARS AND PARTS!:thumbsup:


Nice . I heard there was impalas there also . But thats not the town these are in . When the deals was made on the 58 that I bought that SKIM just happened to pick up for me . The others deals and transactions that was made included more than the eye can see


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

SW713 said:


> what you want for that front clip?


Sold


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> TEXAS 61 IMPALA AND SKIM = 61 IMPALA HOMIES:h5:


:werd:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:run::run::run:


Texas 61 Impala said:


> YEAH ANOTHER THING HOMIE I WILL BE YOUR NEXT CHROME SELLER ON EBAY SO CHECK ME OUT I WIIL TAKE YOUR CUSTOMERS! BENNYS IMPALA PARTS ON THE MOVE 2012


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

hell im headn to atoka oklahoma to


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Skim said:


> lol i encourage it, u wouldnt be the first
> 
> u mad? lol


:shocked: :facepalm: :roflmao:


Skim said:


> talking to yourself again :thumbsup: ip check nicca :biggrin:


This nicca skim said "ip Check" hahahahahahaaaaaa.... Let me find out Skim is Cisco certified as well as Impala Certified LMAO!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Bunch of 61 love in this piece... Lmao


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> TEXAS 61 IMPALA AND SKIM = 61 IMPALA HOMIES:h5:


alllll thats special


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

BigVics58 said:


> is that a lemans or gto back there? :wow:


good ? I would say lemans because of the trims on the 1/4 panel but it doesnt look like its a post car either?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

texasimpalas09 said:


> alllll thats special


fuckin rick lol


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

THIS IS NOT MINE BUT IF SOME ONE IS LOOKING FOR A 61 RAG PROJECT HERE YA GO. NOT SURE OF THE PRICE BUT CAN TELL YOU THIS IS NOT SOMETHING YOU CAN FLIP GUY KNOWS WHAT HE HAS... TALKED WITH HIM A WHILE AGO ON THE BUBBLE IN FRONT OF IT AND HE WANTED 5K FOR IT AT THE TIME. THE AREA CODE ON THAT NUMBER IS GOING TO BE 918 (TULSA)...


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

Skim said:


> fuckin rick lol


ITS ONLY TEXASIMPALA LOVE.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

68rida said:


> THIS IS NOT MINE BUT IF SOME ONE IS LOOKING FOR A 61 RAG PROJECT HERE YA GO. NOT SURE OF THE PRICE BUT CAN TELL YOU THIS IS NOT SOMETHING YOU CAN FLIP GUY KNOWS WHAT HE HAS... TALKED WITH HIM A WHILE AGO ON THE BUBBLE IN FRONT OF IT AND HE WANTED 5K FOR IT AT THE TIME. THE AREA CODE ON THAT NUMBER IS GOING TO BE 918 (TULSA)...
> View attachment 445854
> 
> 
> ...


hey Tony member, this, it was on the rollback when we went by there


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

68rida said:


> THIS IS NOT MINE BUT IF SOME ONE IS LOOKING FOR A 61 RAG PROJECT HERE YA GO. NOT SURE OF THE PRICE BUT CAN TELL YOU THIS IS NOT SOMETHING YOU CAN FLIP GUY KNOWS WHAT HE HAS... TALKED WITH HIM A WHILE AGO ON THE BUBBLE IN FRONT OF IT AND HE WANTED 5K FOR IT AT THE TIME. THE AREA CODE ON THAT NUMBER IS GOING TO BE 918 (TULSA)...
> View attachment 445854
> 
> 
> ...


i was told that one was not for sale when i went there and looked at another one he had


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

the GRINCH said:


> i was told that one was not for sale when i went there and looked at another one he had


You talking about the red rag he had?


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

doctahouse said:


>


What you going to do with this one?


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

68rida said:


> You talking about the red rag he had?


yea , that was it


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

the GRINCH said:


> yea , that was it


You pick it up?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

DJ63 said:


> What you going to do with this one?



He wants too much for it so I passed. 2k and the car is stripped!!!


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

osolo59 said:


>


WTF? Lmao


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Skim said:


> while at the swap meet this weekend, I met an old man with a bunch of cars. Needless to say, I made a trip to see what he had and took some pics.
> Picked up a little something for theGRINCH
> :shocked:


What's going to happen to this one? I would do this car up. Never cared for 58 bel airs till I seen pics of a light blue 2 door post here on lil somewhere all done up, they're Fucken Badass.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> What's going to happen to this one? I would do this car up. Never cared for 58 bel airs till I seen pics of a light blue 2 door post here on lil somewhere all done up, they're Fucken Badass.


Its a parts car for me . . Got parts I need for my 8 rag


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> Its a parts car for me . . Got parts I need for my 8 rag


You must have enough parts for 10 rags!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

texas shit


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

pic from today


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I NEED A DAMN 59 IMPALA HOOD FOR A 2DR BUBBLE TOP


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

Skim said:


> pic from today


:naughty: 
for the kids...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FiveNine619 said:


> :naughty:
> for the kids...


:shocked:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

Skim said:


> :shocked:


:happysad:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Skim said:


>


looks like a great doner car. did you pick this up? clean doners are getting tuff to find


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

thats bad ass!!! those things mean did you try catching it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> thats bad ass!!! those things mean did you try catching it


naw they are all over out here so were used to seeing them. I dont fuck with them but they dont appear to be too affraid cuz they roll up in a ball when they get scared


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Skim said:


> naw they are all over out here so were used to seeing them. I dont fuck with them but they dont appear to be too affraid cuz they roll up in a ball when they get scared


that would make some good botas with matching belt. :naughty:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

DJLATIN said:


> that would make some good botas with matching belt. :naughty:


:naughty:


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> thats bad ass!!! those things mean did you try catching it


We used to hunt those till I found out they carry Leporsy...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

one i just bought


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

last week picture s


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> I NEED A DAMN 59 IMPALA HOOD FOR A 2DR BUBBLE TOP


I have one for sale.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

DAMNNNN...:dunno:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

62 belair bubbletop


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

no impalas spotted on this trip, but hell, theres no other thread for "junk yard finds"

nice honey hole, central arkansas


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Where is car and how much?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

greenbrier, arkansas. as far as price, no idea...but i will ask...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

barnfind 59. The patina matches my Nomad perfectly


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

trunk was there it was just taken off.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TODAY AT THE SWAP MEET


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

nice come up on the 59 skim :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Skim said:


> TODAY AT THE SWAP MEET


LOCORIDER needs that


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Skim said:


> trunk was there it was just taken off.


How much Skim, let me know what you want for it


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Skim said:


> TODAY AT THE SWAP MEET


how much was that?
i canstore that till i find a another 58 ragtop


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Skim said:


> trunk was there it was just taken off.


Nice....


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> how much was that?
> i canstore that till i find a another 58 ragtop


 600 , just shell only floors gone and trunk pan gone , both rotted out


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> 600 , just shell only floors gone and trunk pan gone , both rotted out


ooops!
spoke too soon!
well i`ll be needing another 58 rag again
my last one found a new home


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> 600 , just shell only floors gone and trunk pan gone , both rotted out


looks like the 1/4`s were fixable


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

DJLATIN said:


> that would make some good botas with matching belt. :naughty:


i got a pair lol


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

Skim said:


> barnfind 59. The patina matches my Nomad perfectly


for the kids!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> looks like the 1/4`s were fixable


suprisingly the quarters were solid as fuck the floors and trunk were rusty but the car was fixable. no cowl tag but if its a donor it probably wouldnt matter.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Skim said:


> suprisingly the quarters were solid as fuck the floors and trunk were rusty but the car was fixable. no cowl tag but if its a donor it probably wouldnt matter.


was the guy close to you?
i might be able to find some 58 tags


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> was the guy close to you?
> i might be able to find some 58 tags


ME TOO


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

not far from me. he would take 500 for that shell


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Skim said:


> not far from me. he would take 500 for that shell


Can it sit at your place till I can Get a shipper?
If the answer is yes,I,ll buy it


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)




----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

dont know y the pics turned sideways


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

Damn that 58 in a good find


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

mrocha1964 said:


> View attachment 461619


THIS IS A GREAT FIND!


----------



## Lowrider E.C. (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! found alot impala in worldwide and save alot impala:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

doctahouse said:


>


what are the plans`?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Silentdawg said:


> what are the plans`?


No plans, too much work needed.


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just saved this 62 Rag. It was a summer car for a family from 1962-73. It hasn't seen the road since.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Nice find bro my brother wants to get a 62 rag when he comes out of the service


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

TKeeby79 said:


> Just saved this 62 Rag. It was a summer car for a family from 1962-73. It hasn't seen the road since.


:wow::wow:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

TKeeby79 said:


> Just saved this 62 Rag. It was a summer car for a family from 1962-73. It hasn't seen the road since.


very nice find :thumbsup:


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

TKeeby79 said:


> Just saved this 62 Rag. It was a summer car for a family from 1962-73. It hasn't seen the road since.


damn thats a nice find


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TKeeby79 said:


> Just saved this 62 Rag. It was a summer car for a family from 1962-73. It hasn't seen the road since.


Damn I would love to come across that...And its a rag...Very nice find...Keep us posted on work on her...:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TKeeby79 said:


> Just saved this 62 Rag. It was a summer car for a family from 1962-73. It hasn't seen the road since.


can't believe this wasn't quoted.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TKeeby79 said:


> Just saved this 62 Rag. It was a summer car for a family from 1962-73. It hasn't seen the road since.


Very nice find.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

'59 Airport Car


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

WestsideRider said:


> '59 Airport Car



Now that's badass!!! Curious, what was the ticket on that?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WestsideRider said:


> '59 Airport Car


OG PAINT! SKIN NEEDS THAT WITH A BLOWER STICKING OUT OF THE HOOD!


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Cold Lake Alberta



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lowrider E.C. (Apr 4, 2011)

wtf wat re talking bout lowrider give to junk cars put on fukin crush go look http://junk-car-cash.com/fb+lowrider1.htm :twak::dunno::buttkick::nono::banghead::machinegun::guns::ugh:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Lowrider E.C. said:


> :ugh:


Bother in laws 62 SS impala


----------



## Lowrider E.C. (Apr 4, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Bother in laws 62 SS impala


 do u understand this bout?


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

HOPE YOU SAVED HER...



Marko57 said:


>


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Marko57 said:


>


Damn that's what I wanna find, 4 sail?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

brett said:


> Damn that's what I wanna find, 4 sail?


or trade for lecab?...


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

For Sale 1957 Chevy Convertible http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/2872882864.html

not mine found it browsing the net.


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

Marko57 said:


> For Sale 1957 Chevy Convertible http://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/2872882864.html
> 
> not mine found it browsing the net.


Interesting, I got a friend in Kansas, might be able to get it for me.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

westsidehydros said:


> or trade for lecab?...


Shiiit why not f it throw it n the gutter


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

brett said:


> Damn that's what I wanna find, 4 sail?


You would want to make a boat out of it??


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

61 alley


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

some cars i bought last week. 25 impalas all 61-62 except for a 63 rag and 64 ss rag. 6 bubbletops 7-8 62 hardtops rest 4 doors


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

picked up a few already and took to shop


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

solid 61 vert i picked up last week at autofair


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> some cars i bought last week. 25 impalas all 61-62 except for a 63 rag and 64 ss rag. 6 bubbletops 7-8 62 hardtops rest 4 doors


thats why you my hero homie, you doing big thangs :thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

kandychromegsxr said:


> picked up a few already and took to shop


is that one a real SS?


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

doctahouse said:


>




whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa how much? where is it located?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


> some cars i bought last week. 25 impalas all 61-62 except for a 63 rag and 64 ss rag. 6 bubbletops 7-8 62 hardtops rest 4 doors


Nice Score!!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


> picked up a few already and took to shop


YOU ARE THE 61 IMPALA CHAMP WOW YOU GOT ALOT OF 61' ONES! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Marko57 said:


>


nice ones right here, are any for sale


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

god i love this thread it makes me wana finally find my dream car and build it id love to find a decent 61 bubble top


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

corky said:


> god i love this thread it makes me wana finally find my dream car and build it id love to find a decent 61 bubble top


^^^^^ I HAVE A 1961 IMPALA 2 DOOR BUBBLETOP FOR SALE!:h5:


----------



## TWO6FOURS (Jan 3, 2011)

Marko57 said:


>


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

doctahouse said:


>


u dirty dog! good score!


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Mr Impala said:


> u dirty dog! good score!



Now if I could find an OG rust free floor, I'd be good.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

doctahouse said:


> Now if I could find an OG rust free floor, I'd be good.


i just put one in my 59! You saw the pics! i bought this today!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Mr Impala said:


> i just put one in my 59! You saw the pics! i bought this today!
> View attachment 478166



Yep, you blazed through that floor. Looks good.

I like the mirrors on that 64!! Looks like a builder?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

doctahouse said:


> Yep, you blazed through that floor. Looks good.
> 
> I like the mirrors on that 64!! Looks like a builder?


got it cheap probably flip it as is


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

customcoupe68 said:


> no impalas spotted on this trip, but hell, theres no other thread for "junk yard


Yes there is  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/310274-rotting-away-classics-76-older.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>




 this hurts to look at


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

WestsideRider said:


> '59 Airport Car




:wow: I've never seen anything like that! Fuck a Maybach :rofl:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

NOT IMPALA BUT DAMN


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Skim said:


> NOT IMPALA BUT DAMN


DAMN UN RAG WAGON :roflmao:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

is this 58 at copart on alameda


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

mrsdirtyred said:


> is this 58 at copart on alameda


SO IT WILL BE AUCTIONED OFF?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks like conversion


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

locorider said:


> Looks like conversion


how did you figure that homie !!:drama:

trying to learn para cuando empieze a buscar el mio!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> how did you figure that homie !!:drama:
> 
> trying to learn para cuando empieze a buscar el mio!


Stuff just don't add up bro. Belair dash and steering wheel, no gas door (impala only- they repop the panel but not the gas door). Bumpers are shot but all body work has been done, rockers have no holes, quarter window too far forward. Etc...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^^^damn!!


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


:wow: that's my dream car right there 59 Cadi Conv. Can't tell if its an eldo or a series 62 though cant see the trim running up the quarter or where trim along the body goes which is easiest way to tell. Any more pics???


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

this ride is been parked there for 3 years they dont want to sell it


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Eldorado Gold (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd love to know more about that Caddy too. Looks like it's probably just a Series 62, but that's more than fine.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 479182
> View attachment 479183
> View attachment 479184
> View attachment 479185
> ...


:facepalm::biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

3StarsNSun said:


> :wow: that's my dream car right there 59 Cadi Conv. Can't tell if its an eldo or a series 62 though cant see the trim running up the quarter or where trim along the body goes which is easiest way to tell. Any more pics???





Eldorado Gold said:


> I'd love to know more about that Caddy too. Looks like it's probably just a Series 62, but that's more than fine.


Sorry, I have no info on that car. Random pic I came across.


----------



## ernesto84 (May 1, 2012)

Is their a number to this place and whatstate is it at?here's mine9515440963 ernesto


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

$moneymaker$ said:


> View attachment 479178
> View attachment 479178
> this ride is been parked there for 3 years they dont want to sell it


ADDRESS PLEASE


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

61 vert i picked up a few weeks ago with tons of extra parts not even half the parts are in pics. also came with nos grill guard and brand new interior kit from cars


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> 61 vert i picked up a few weeks ago with tons of extra parts not even half the parts are in pics. also came with nos grill guard and brand new interior kit from cars


i wanna be like you when i grow up


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

no joke said:


> i wanna be like you when i grow up


x61 thats a good find!!


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

no joke said:


> i wanna be like you when i grow up


I want to be like YOU when i grow up



EXCANDALOW said:


> x61 thats a good find!!


X61


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

RAG 6T1 said:


> I want to be like YOU when i grow up
> 
> 
> i guess we all want to be like each other, main thing is we all got rides to have fun with thefamily and the homies :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 479182
> View attachment 479183
> View attachment 479184
> View attachment 479185
> ...


Mr impala don't play games damn good find


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

well i scored another 61 rag LMAO!!!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

a few new arivils yards getting full i need to get rid of some shit


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

found this local recently its not forsale but were trying to get it


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


> well i scored another 61 rag LMAO!!!!!


u mean another half of one LOL the way u put the tire in the back that makes it look complete LMAO


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider E.C. (Apr 4, 2011)

kandychromegsxr said:


> a few new arivils yards getting full i need to get rid of some shit


re u sell the impalas?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


> well i scored another 61 rag LMAO!!!!!


 it got VINS im sure & a few nick nacks...CONVERSION.....................


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Lowrider E.C. said:


> re u sell the impalas?


yes there all forsale



kingoflacz said:


> it got VINS im sure & a few nick nacks...CONVERSION.....................


it had tags but aint much conversion stuff tub was rotten


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

doctahouse said:


>


Need to be saved


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

doctahouse said:


>


Oooo
Hardtop belair cool


----------



## Lowrider E.C. (Apr 4, 2011)

kandychromegsxr said:


> yes there all forsale ohh i just interest


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


>


Why u always finding the good stuff!!! How much? You buy it!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> Why u always finding the good stuff!!! How much? You buy it!


Hell no, I passed on this one!

Asking price $15,500.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

doctahouse said:


> Hell no, I passed on this one!
> 
> Asking price $15,500.


:rofl::loco:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

customcoupe68 said:


> :rofl::loco:


CHEAPER TO BUY AN OLDER RESTO


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

1960 2 DOOR IMPALA $1500 DALLAS CRAIGLIST. SOMEBODY NEEDS TO SAVE IT.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

doctahouse said:


> Hell no, I passed on this one!
> 
> Asking price $15,500.


guess he just wanted to get another trailer?lol


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

Anyone know where I could find 64 drop ss tags an how you would go about registering it in Canada ? If they were to come from the states ? Thanks


----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

illegal regal said:


> Tryng to save this one :0


Haha I own this prize possession now lol


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Before











After


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

:uh:
4GET THE WAGON......















































AINT NUTHIN DUCK TAPE,CHICKEN WIRE,BONDO & ACOUPLE CLOTHES HANGERS CANT FIX 
(SAVIN THIS MUG 4SHO...)


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:wow:lthink i woud have pulled that out


RUFFCUTT said:


> :uh:
> 4GET THE WAGON......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

my latest junk


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

RUFFCUTT said:


> :uh:
> 4GET THE WAGON......
> 
> 
> ...


Wheres this 59 rag at?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:dunno:


westcoastlowrider said:


> Wheres this 59 rag at?


finders keepers


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

RUFFCUTT said:


> :uh:
> 4GET THE WAGON......
> 
> 
> ...


GOT N.O.S. FRONT FENDERS TO FIX THAT 59 UP WITH


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


What's going on with these hardtop belairs and the 59 belair?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> What's going on with these hardtop belairs and the 59 belair?



All were listed locally. Not sure if they're still available or not?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

insurance fraud LOL


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

doctahouse said:


> All were listed locally. Not sure if they're still available or not?


Do you know what they were going for?


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 507504
> View attachment 507505
> View attachment 507506
> View attachment 507507


not rusty, just a lil dirty, should wash up good as new :facepalm:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Do you know what they were going for?


$1500-$2000 each


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Saved!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Here is one im going to save next weekend.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

rusty 64 rag i just got


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

do any of u guys buy full size wagons


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

*Always feel a little depressed when I leave this topic..... kinda get a sick feeling in my stomach. Am I alone in this sentiment? *:uh:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


>


 SS= big $$$$$


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


>


:tears:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


>


PULL THAT COWL TAG, AND VIN PLATE, CAUSE YOULL NEVER GET THAT CAR OUT


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> PULL THAT COWL TAG, AND VIN PLATE, CAUSE YOULL NEVER GET THAT CAR OUT


i say pull it out and build it or let it die with the tags so no ones builds a fake rag…….just saying


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


>


Take It Home... :facepalm:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

TrueOGcadi said:


> i say pull it out and build it or let it die with the tags so no ones builds a fake rag…….just saying


MAN, THERE NOTHING TO PULL OUT, YOUR GONNA DRAG OUT JAGGED CHUCKS OF STEEL THT YOU CAN`T WELD TO, BEST THIS A REBODY, AND SAVE THE CAR THAT WAY.
NOT ALL RARE CARS COME OUT IN 1 PEICE, WITH A HAPPY ENDING. YOUR LUCKY THIS RARE CAR SURVIVED, AND IT`S A CRIME TO LET IT RUST AWAY. IT WILL GET BUILT, WITH NOBODY KNOWING IT. YOU THINK ALL 57`S AND 58``S WERE ALL DRY ROLLERS WHEN THEY FOUND IT.
A FAKE RAG IS STARTING WITH NOTHING, ZERO, MAKING UP EVERY PART OF THE CAR. HERE`S YOUR START TO A RARE SS 61.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> MAN, THERE NOTHING TO PULL OUT, YOUR GONNA DRAG OUT JAGGED CHUCKS OF STEEL THT YOU CAN`T WELD TO, BEST THIS A REBODY, AND SAVE THE CAR THAT WAY.
> NOT ALL RARE CARS COME OUT IN 1 PEICE, WITH A HAPPY ENDING. YOUR LUCKY THIS RARE CAR SURVIVED, AND IT`S A CRIME TO LET IT RUST AWAY. IT WILL GET BUILT, WITH NOBODY KNOWING IT. YOU THINK ALL 57`S AND 58``S WERE ALL DRY ROLLERS WHEN THEY FOUND IT.
> A FAKE RAG IS STARTING WITH NOTHING, ZERO, MAKING UP EVERY PART OF THE CAR. HERE`S YOUR START TO A RARE SS 61.


i don’t think i was clear on what i was trying to communicate here. All I’m saying is that when people pull vin and cowl tags and then go and cut 4 dr or bel airs and pass them off as factory rags is wrong. Their are a lot of nice rags of all years out there without anybody knowing. I just don’t think thats cool. A perfect example of what can be saved is skim with his Hell bent 61…..


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

TrueOGcadi said:


> i don’t think i was clear on what i was trying to communicate here. All I’m saying is that when people pull vin and cowl tags and then go and cut 4 dr or bel airs and pass them off as factory rags is wrong. Their are a lot of nice rags of all years out there without anybody knowing. I just don’t think thats cool. A perfect example of what can be saved is skim with his Hell bent 61…..


what is the difference in building a car around a vin or building a car and using a vin? I think if you sell it you should disclose it with the new owner but I don't see anything wrong with a conversion car. Do you like LeCabs? Those are cutter cars.


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah when you replace every panel on a true vert along with the frame its the same as making a vert from a 4 door. I would deff. tell people its a "fake" vert and if I sold it I would tell em. good 61 verts are like impossible fine under a million dollars.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> what is the difference in building a car around a vin or building a car and using a vin? I think if you sell it you should disclose it with the new owner but I don't see anything wrong with a conversion car. Do you like LeCabs? Those are cutter cars.


their is nothing wrong with building them its just not right to sell it as OG vert when you know its been converted. Not fair to the buyer….


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> PULL THAT COWL TAG, AND VIN PLATE, CAUSE YOULL NEVER GET THAT CAR OUT


X2


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:wow::tears:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

TrueOGcadi said:


> their is nothing wrong with building them its just not right to sell it as OG vert when you know its been converted. Not fair to the buyer….


THESE CARS ARE SO RARE, IF YOU SHOWED THE NEW OWNER WHAT YOU STARTED WITH HE WILL BE HAPPY, AND GLAD YOU SAVED IT. WHAT DO YOU THINK HAPPENS WITH A TRASHED RAG, AND THE BODY GUY ASKS YOU TO FIND ME A DRY CAR" 4 MONTHS LATER THE CARS PAINTED AND THE BODY GUY IS A METAL GOD. IF SKIM COULD DO IT AGAIN, DO YOU THINK HE WOULD HAS USED SO MANY SMALL CHUNKS OF A 61 , OR LOOKED FOR A BIGGER CHUCK TO WORK WITH.
THIS HAPPENS EVERYDAY, ON EVERY LEVAL OF CAR, HOW MANY PEPPLE BEACH CARS WERE REBODIED, AND STILL AN AWARD WINNING CAR.
IF YOU HAVE NEVER BEEN IN THE RESTORATION BUSINESS TO THAT DEGREE, YOU REALLY DON`T KNOW WHAT YOUR SAYING, I UNDERSTAND "SAVE THE CAR" BUT YOU NEED METAL TO SAVE. 35 PLUS YEARS RESTORING GERMAN CARS. A CHEVY IS A PIECE OF CAKE. YOU DRAG OUT WHAT YOU CAN SALVAGE, AND IT`S UP TO YOUR SKILL LEVEL FROM THERE. BUT A CAR THAT BAD NEEDS TO BE WORTH THE PRICE TO REBUILD IT. LOOK AT HOW MANY PRISTINE 57 RAGS ARE OUT THERE. YOU DON`T THINK THERES A HARDTOP BODY SECTION ON ANY OF THEM?
I GET WHAT YOUR SAYING, BUT A CAR THAT RARE NEEDS TO BE SAVED AT ANY COST, IF IN FACT IT`S A REAL SS


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> THESE CARS ARE SO RARE, IF YOU SHOWED THE NEW OWNER WHAT YOU STARTED WITH HE WILL BE HAPPY, AND GLAD YOU SAVED IT. WHAT DO YOU THINK HAPPENS WITH A TRASHED RAG, AND THE BODY GUY ASKS YOU TO FIND ME A DRY CAR" 4 MONTHS LATER THE CARS PAINTED AND THE BODY GUY IS A METAL GOD. IF SKIM COULD DO IT AGAIN, DO YOU THINK HE WOULD HAS USED SO MANY SMALL CHUNKS OF A 61 , OR LOOKED FOR A BIGGER CHUCK TO WORK WITH.
> THIS HAPPENS EVERYDAY, ON EVERY LEVAL OF CAR, HOW MANY PEPPLE BEACH CARS WERE REBODIED, AND STILL AN AWARD WINNING CAR.
> IF YOU HAVE NEVER BEEN IN THE RESTORATION BUSINESS TO THAT DEGREE, YOU REALLY DON`T KNOW WHAT YOUR SAYING, I UNDERSTAND "SAVE THE CAR" BUT YOU NEED METAL TO SAVE. 35 PLUS YEARS RESTORING GERMAN CARS. A CHEVY IS A PIECE OF CAKE. YOU DRAG OUT WHAT YOU CAN SALVAGE, AND IT`S UP TO YOUR SKILL LEVEL FROM THERE. BUT A CAR THAT BAD NEEDS TO BE WORTH THE PRICE TO REBUILD IT. LOOK AT HOW MANY PRISTINE 57 RAGS ARE OUT THERE. YOU DON`T THINK THERES A HARDTOP BODY SECTION ON ANY OF THEM?
> I GET WHAT YOUR SAYING, BUT A CAR THAT RARE NEEDS TO BE SAVED AT ANY COST, IF IN FACT IT`S A REAL SS


agreed!!
i work on cars all day long !!
:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> agreed!!
> i work on cars all day long !!
> :thumbsup:


i started on all german cars in NEWPORT BEACH working on the rarest of the rare. started at 17 years old, was taught by some of the masters in metal shaping, what`s the difference if the convert parts get dropped in, or a giant chunk of floor gets raised up. it`s all the same. it`s all steel in the end.
but i did have one car a friend built, and it made me sick, he made a 59 vert out of 65/68 59 parts. sold the car in primer as a 59 rag, and the car is running around as a done car, not THAT`S A BUTCHERED CAR, THAT WAS NEVER A 59 OG RAG PART ON IT. THAT I WON`T GO ALONG WITH, THAT`S FLAT OUT CHEATING, AND STEALING THE BUYERS CASH


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

WestsideRider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> THESE CARS ARE SO RARE, IF YOU SHOWED THE NEW OWNER WHAT YOU STARTED WITH HE WILL BE HAPPY, AND GLAD YOU SAVED IT. WHAT DO YOU THINK HAPPENS WITH A TRASHED RAG, AND THE BODY GUY ASKS YOU TO FIND ME A DRY CAR" 4 MONTHS LATER THE CARS PAINTED AND THE BODY GUY IS A METAL GOD. IF SKIM COULD DO IT AGAIN, DO YOU THINK HE WOULD HAS USED SO MANY SMALL CHUNKS OF A 61 , OR LOOKED FOR A BIGGER CHUCK TO WORK WITH.
> THIS HAPPENS EVERYDAY, ON EVERY LEVAL OF CAR, HOW MANY PEPPLE BEACH CARS WERE REBODIED, AND STILL AN AWARD WINNING CAR.
> IF YOU HAVE NEVER BEEN IN THE RESTORATION BUSINESS TO THAT DEGREE, YOU REALLY DON`T KNOW WHAT YOUR SAYING, I UNDERSTAND "SAVE THE CAR" BUT YOU NEED METAL TO SAVE. 35 PLUS YEARS RESTORING GERMAN CARS. A CHEVY IS A PIECE OF CAKE. YOU DRAG OUT WHAT YOU CAN SALVAGE, AND IT`S UP TO YOUR SKILL LEVEL FROM THERE. BUT A CAR THAT BAD NEEDS TO BE WORTH THE PRICE TO REBUILD IT. LOOK AT HOW MANY PRISTINE 57 RAGS ARE OUT THERE. YOU DON`T THINK THERES A HARDTOP BODY SECTION ON ANY OF THEM?
> I GET WHAT YOUR SAYING, BUT A CAR THAT RARE NEEDS TO BE SAVED AT ANY COST, IF IN FACT IT`S A REAL SS


I get what he's saying now, don't tell the buyer it was a og vert if it started out a 4 door with a vert tub. I can agree with that, I would build myself a conversion vert or bubbletop in a heartbeat but I honestly probably wouldn't even swap vins because it would be my car that I would keep for a while and if I sold it I would tell the buyer. I have respect for for Skim because he took a car someone else would've gave up on and built it just like six1rag did. Both of them could've already had cars out if they took the conversion path but they took the time and replaced all the metal.

MR.59's point kind of goes along with this...the 64 2 door hardtop I'm building now by the time I use the wheelhousings, quarters, and trunk pan from a 64 4 door, repop floor, inner rockers, and floor braces, the hood and inner fenders from a 64 bel air, and trunk from another 64 2 door hardtop, and shave the firwall there isn't much there of the original car left.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

That car can be saved . Just go look at the 61 NY rotten apple topic . I started with a 61 rag broke in half and turned if into someone's dream . 

NO CAR IS TO ROUGH TO BUILD its a question you have to ask your self do I want to invest the time , blood , sweet , and tears to do it


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> THESE CARS ARE SO RARE, IF YOU SHOWED THE NEW OWNER WHAT YOU STARTED WITH HE WILL BE HAPPY, AND GLAD YOU SAVED IT. WHAT DO YOU THINK HAPPENS WITH A TRASHED RAG, AND THE BODY GUY ASKS YOU TO FIND ME A DRY CAR" 4 MONTHS LATER THE CARS PAINTED AND THE BODY GUY IS A METAL GOD. IF SKIM COULD DO IT AGAIN, DO YOU THINK HE WOULD HAS USED SO MANY SMALL CHUNKS OF A 61 , OR LOOKED FOR A BIGGER CHUCK TO WORK WITH.
> THIS HAPPENS EVERYDAY, ON EVERY LEVAL OF CAR, HOW MANY PEPPLE BEACH CARS WERE REBODIED, AND STILL AN AWARD WINNING CAR.
> IF YOU HAVE NEVER BEEN IN THE RESTORATION BUSINESS TO THAT DEGREE, YOU REALLY DON`T KNOW WHAT YOUR SAYING, I UNDERSTAND "SAVE THE CAR" BUT YOU NEED METAL TO SAVE. 35 PLUS YEARS RESTORING GERMAN CARS. A CHEVY IS A PIECE OF CAKE. YOU DRAG OUT WHAT YOU CAN SALVAGE, AND IT`S UP TO YOUR SKILL LEVEL FROM THERE. BUT A CAR THAT BAD NEEDS TO BE WORTH THE PRICE TO REBUILD IT. LOOK AT HOW MANY PRISTINE 57 RAGS ARE OUT THERE. YOU DON`T THINK THERES A HARDTOP BODY SECTION ON ANY OF THEM?
> I GET WHAT YOUR SAYING, BUT A CAR THAT RARE NEEDS TO BE SAVED AT ANY COST, IF IN FACT IT`S A REAL SS


Build them all day homie its all good but when it comes time to sell be honest about it. Im not taking anything away from conversions there are some badass converted rides out there that i wouldn’t mind owning. 2 dr fleet rag conversions like TOPO was doing are super nice and worth big money even tho they didn’t come factory as 2drs or rags. Let the buyer have a choice in would be happy with a mostly OG classic or a conversion.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

WestsideRider said:


>


It's sad that people just leave escort wagons out to rott.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

the GRINCH said:


> That car can be saved . Just go look at the 61 NY rotten apple topic . I started with a 61 rag broke in half and turned if into someone's dream .
> 
> NO CAR IS TO ROUGH TO BUILD its a question you have to ask your self do I want to invest the time , blood , sweet , and tears to do it


AND M O N E Y


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

TrueOGcadi said:


> Build them all day homie its all good but when it comes time to sell be honest about it. Im not taking anything away from conversions there are some badass converted rides out there that i wouldn’t mind owning. 2 dr fleet rag conversions like TOPO was doing are super nice and worth big money even tho they didn’t come factory as 2drs or rags. Let the buyer have a choice in would be happy with a mostly OG classic or a conversion.


I NEVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT LIEING ABOUT THE CAR, IF YOU SAVED THAT SS THE NEW OWNER WILL BE GLAD YOU DID IT, LIKE THE GRINCH SAID, IT CAN BE SAVED, IT ALL COMES DOWN TO THE CAR, WOULD YOU SAVE A VOLVO IN THE SAME SHAPE? OR AN SS 61. THE CAR HAS TO JUSTIFY THE AMOUNT OF WORK AND MONEY THAT YOU GOING TO PUT IN IT. A CAR LIKE THAT CAN`T BE LEFT THERE TO ROT BACK INTO THE EARTH.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> It's sad that people just leave escort wagons out to rott.


Don't trip, it was saved also. Matching numbers, heavily optioned with the third seat.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

http://m1219.photobucket.com/albumv...9-D45EDA468D28-2118-000005162ABAF5BF.jpg.html


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i know its not an impala but pretty cool find my neighbor drug home yesterday. stopped by to see them fucking with it.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Skim said:


> i know its not an impala but pretty cool find my neighbor drug home yesterday. stopped by to see them fucking with it.


big $$$$ right there!!!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

Skim said:


> i know its not an impala but pretty cool find my neighbor drug home yesterday. stopped by to see them fucking with it.


 superbird................ya BIG $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$, PEOPLE WOULD KILL OVER THAT mopar FANS!!, I WOULD TOO & TRADE IT FOR A 57 RAG! LOL OR A NINE, LOL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yeah its totally complete and numbers matching. theres no rust on the floors or anything just a few shitty bodywork attempts by the previous owner


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Wow that's bananas


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

IMO... The car is fugly...I dont care how much it's worth


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Skim said:


> yeah its totally complete and numbers matching. theres no rust on the floors or anything just a few shitty bodywork attempts by the previous owner


LIKE HITTING THE LOTO RIGHT THERE,,,,,
JUST WHEN YOU THINK YOU FOUND EVERYTHING, HERE`S THIS CAR!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> IMO... The car is fugly...I dont care how much it's worth


me being an impala guy i can see your point but when i was a kid i had a hot wheels superbird so i always thought they were pretty cool ha ha. restored them shits look pretty tuff


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> LIKE HITTING THE LOTO RIGHT THERE,,,,,
> JUST WHEN YOU THINK YOU FOUND EVERYTHING, HERE`S THIS CAR!


yeah he finds shit in the weirdest places, he and like 3 of my neighbors are mopar crazy. im the only chevy guy on my road.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

there still a mopar:barf:


Skim said:


> me being an impala guy i can see your point but when i was a kid i had a hot wheels superbird so i always thought they were pretty cool ha ha. restored them shits look pretty tuff


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

How much did he pay for that bird???


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

he wouldnt say


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

I bet he got it dirt cheap


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I picked up a couple 64 hard tops yesterday $400 each. One will be saved, one will be parts. the saved one was a p/s, power window ac car.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the second one was pretty ruff and will contribute parts to put the other one back together.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Can't go wrong w $400 six foes


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Skim said:


> i know its not an impala but pretty cool find my neighbor drug home yesterday. stopped by to see them fucking with it.


BIG MONEY RIGHT THER....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Roadrunner-/251143857937?forcev4exp=true


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

man, how the fuk you findin fo hudred dollar sixfoes? i just spit beer on my screen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:banghead:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

npazzin said:


> man, how the fuk you findin fo hudred dollar sixfoes? i just spit beer on my screen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:banghead:


Texas, ees like a great beeg poosy jus waiting to get fucked.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

no joke said:


> SS= big $$$$$


It's doubtful this '61 is a "true" ss. Not saying it isn't probable just not likely. Chevrolet only made so many real '61 ss cars the rest were all just dressed to look as ss'


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Skim said:


> he wouldnt say


HEY SKIM,
HE WON`T SAY CAUSE HE DON`T WANT YOU LOOKING FOR THEM TOO, WITH YOUR DAMN LUCK, YOU`LL FIND 2 MORE AND PAY 400.00 EACH
THESE MOPAR GUYS PASS UP CHEVY DEALS, FORD GUYS ARE THE SAME WAY, I BOUGHT A REAL NICE 59 RAG 1,500.00 FROM A FORD GUY, HE SAID IT CAME WITH A FORD CAR HE WANTED,,,,,,,,,,,,HE "HAD TO BUY BOTH" AND REMOVE THEM OFF THE GUY PROPERTY ASAP, SAID THE GUY WATCHED HIM TAKE THEM.
SO YOU GOTTA SEE WHAT THESE GUYS TOSS OUT............. CAN YOU IMAGINE,,HE MIGHT HAVE PASSED UP A BARDDOOR 23 WINDOW TOO


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> HEY SKIM,
> HE WON`T SAY CAUSE HE DON`T WANT YOU LOOKING FOR THEM TOO, WITH YOUR DAMN LUCK, YOU`LL FIND 2 MORE AND PAY 400.00 EACH
> THESE MOPAR GUYS PASS UP CHEVY DEALS, FORD GUYS ARE THE SAME WAY, I BOUGHT A_* REAL NICE 59 RAG 1,500.00 *_FROM A FORD GUY, HE SAID IT CAME WITH A FORD CAR HE WANTED,,,,,,,,,,,,HE "HAD TO BUY BOTH" AND REMOVE THEM OFF THE GUY PROPERTY ASAP, SAID THE GUY WATCHED HIM TAKE THEM.
> SO YOU GOTTA SEE WHAT THESE GUYS TOSS OUT............. CAN YOU IMAGINE,,HE MIGHT HAVE PASSED UP A BARDDOOR 23 WINDOW TOO


DON CINQUENTA Y NUEVE YOU KNOW THE RULES!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> It's doubtful this '61 is a "true" ss. Not saying it isn't probable just not likely. Chevrolet only made so many real '61 ss cars the rest were all just dressed to look as ss'


Doesn't matter if they made 1 or 500, they do exist and there still out there.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

clean up time


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

npazzin said:


> man, how the fuk you findin fo hudred dollar sixfoes? i just spit beer on my screen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:banghead:


they were in the layitlow classifieds in the parts section. I just asked how much for both.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Hoss805 said:


> BIG MONEY RIGHT THER....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Roadrunner-/251143857937?forcev4exp=true


damn, just when u think a 58 rag is expensive


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

Skim said:


> I picked up a couple 64 hard tops yesterday $400 each. One will be saved, one will be parts. the saved one was a p/s, power window ac car.



nice find!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Skim said:


> clean up time


HOW MANY 59`S YOU GOT NOW?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Skim said:


> clean up time


yea me too everything must go!


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Skim said:


> clean up time


U dont find many 58's do ya


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BigVics58 said:


> U dont find many 58's do ya


sometimes. Ive come a cross a few

































































no 2 door hardtops though


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Skim said:


> sometimes. Ive come a cross a few
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember you posted some pics of an old mans shed that had a bunch of NOS 58 parts. He had a few sets of fender spears, were they for sale?


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

BigVics58 said:


> I remember you posted some pics of an old mans shed that had a bunch of NOS 58 parts. He had a few sets of fender spears, were they for sale?


They was for sale but this guy in NC bought all that stuff


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

BigVics58 said:


> I remember you posted some pics of an old mans shed that had a bunch of NOS 58 parts. He had a few sets of fender spears, were they for sale?


They was for sale but this guy in NC bought all that stuff


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thas just sad!


infamous704 said:


>


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

npazzin said:


> thas just sad!


theres 400+ old cars out there, i only got to see a couple of impalas and buicks, there was a thunderstorm building up....so i had to :sprint: out of there!....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Skim said:


> sometimes. Ive come a cross a few
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like this :yessad:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

just as a group discussion ,within this ROTTING IMPALA thread, if we could come to only 1 (ONE) Year model that we see most often either abandon/trashed.....what would that year Be? any opinions, guesses? i would say the early 60 models for sure.....59-64 ...:banghead:

:drama:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

customcoupe68 said:


> just as a group discussion ,within this ROTTING IMPALA thread, if we could come to only 1 (ONE) Year model that we see most often either abandon/trashed.....what would that year Be? any opinions, guesses? i would say the early 60 models for sure.....59-64 ...:banghead:
> 
> :drama:


You just narrowed down the whole thread


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

the GRINCH said:


> They was for sale but this guy in NC bought all that stuff


That guy scored :shocked:, any of it for sale or you keepin it for your rag


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

infamous704 said:


>


back to the earth she goes


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

a little CLR to the rescue


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

slowly piecing it back together


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

I saved this 63 Ragg today!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

infamous704 said:


> I saved this 63 Ragg today!


Fool I was on the phone with dave when u pulled up today lol. Finish this one :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

Skim said:


> Fool I was on the phone with dave when u pulled up today lol. Finish this one :biggrin:


 :biggrin: yeah he told he was talking to u. Yes sir, this Ragg is gonna get done in due time... :thumbsup:


----------



## raikel (Nov 4, 2009)

any of these cars still for sale?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

infamous704 said:


> theres 400+ old cars out there, i only got to see a couple of impalas and buicks, there was a thunderstorm building up....so i had to :sprint: out of there!....


Where these at Joe?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

AS A WHOLE OLD CAR SUBJECT, WE NEED TO HOARD AWAY ANY AND ALL FUTURE PROJECTS, INVEST IN OLD GOLD, AS TIME GOES FORWARD, THESE OLD YARDS ARE GOING TO BE A THING OF THE PAST, CITY LAWS ARE CHANGING, AND HAVE BEEN CHANGING TO RID THE LANDSCAPE OF OLD CARS SITTING OUT. LARGER STATES LIKE TEXAS, STILL HAVE POCKETS OF UNDISCOVERED GOLD. BUT AS THESE STATES GETS MORE POPULATED, PEOPLE ARE MOVING OUT OF CALIF, FASTER THAN PEOPLE ARE MOVING IN, LAWS WILL CHANGE, JUST LIKE THE LAWS HAVE CHANGED IN THE MID WEST, THE CORN, CATTLE FARMLANDS HAVE MADE A TON OF MONEY ,AS THE MONEY COME IN , THE NEW GUYS COMING IN WANT CLEAN UP THE STATE. WATCH IN THE FUTURE ALL THESE CARS WILL BE GONE, 
SO STOCK UP IF YOU CAN AFFORD 1 MORE PROJECT, SAVE A CAR FROM THE CRUSHER


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

LARGER STATES LIKE TEXAS, STILL HAVE POCKETS OF UNDISCOVERED GOLD >>YES SIR YOUR RIGHT ESPECIALLY IN TEXAS WE HAVE THE BARNETT SHALE GAS MINERALS WE ARE GETTING PAID FOR MINERALS RIGHTS AND YES TONS OF IMPALA CARS IN TEXAS :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

65 vette


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> 65 vette


CENTER SEAT!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> AS A WHOLE OLD CAR SUBJECT, WE NEED TO HOARD AWAY ANY AND ALL FUTURE PROJECTS, INVEST IN OLD GOLD, AS TIME GOES FORWARD, THESE OLD YARDS ARE GOING TO BE A THING OF THE PAST, CITY LAWS ARE CHANGING, AND HAVE BEEN CHANGING TO RID THE LANDSCAPE OF OLD CARS SITTING OUT. LARGER STATES LIKE TEXAS, STILL HAVE POCKETS OF UNDISCOVERED GOLD. BUT AS THESE STATES GETS MORE POPULATED, PEOPLE ARE MOVING OUT OF CALIF, FASTER THAN PEOPLE ARE MOVING IN, LAWS WILL CHANGE, JUST LIKE THE LAWS HAVE CHANGED IN THE MID WEST, THE CORN, CATTLE FARMLANDS HAVE MADE A TON OF MONEY ,AS THE MONEY COME IN , THE NEW GUYS COMING IN WANT CLEAN UP THE STATE. WATCH IN THE FUTURE ALL THESE CARS WILL BE GONE,
> SO STOCK UP IF YOU CAN AFFORD 1 MORE PROJECT, SAVE A CAR FROM THE CRUSHER


Absolutley, agree with you 100%. Just wish I had the $ and space.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Any 65 impalas out there worth restoring


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

62 MOTHER LOAD?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> Any 65 impalas out there worth restoring


They didnt make impalas after 64'


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

doctahouse said:


>


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

doctahouse said:


>



SIX DEUCE PROJECT RIDES VERY NICE!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

SIX1RAG said:


> They didnt make impalas after 64'


Sounds like someone else I know, LOL. the GRINCH!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

65-67 IMPALA'S ARE STILL GOOD IN MY LIST!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

SIX1RAG said:


> They didnt make impalas after 64'


'64


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> 62 MOTHER LOAD?



Only one he is selling. 12k for the way it sits.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> They didnt make impalas after 64'


That is true! When folk's start talking '65 and up, for some reason, I start yawning.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> AS A WHOLE OLD CAR SUBJECT, WE NEED TO HOARD AWAY ANY AND ALL FUTURE PROJECTS, INVEST IN OLD GOLD, AS TIME GOES FORWARD, THESE OLD YARDS ARE GOING TO BE A THING OF THE PAST, CITY LAWS ARE CHANGING, AND HAVE BEEN CHANGING TO RID THE LANDSCAPE OF OLD CARS SITTING OUT. LARGER STATES LIKE TEXAS, STILL HAVE POCKETS OF UNDISCOVERED GOLD. BUT AS THESE STATES GETS MORE POPULATED, PEOPLE ARE MOVING OUT OF CALIF, FASTER THAN PEOPLE ARE MOVING IN, LAWS WILL CHANGE, JUST LIKE THE LAWS HAVE CHANGED IN THE MID WEST, THE CORN, CATTLE FARMLANDS HAVE MADE A TON OF MONEY ,AS THE MONEY COME IN , THE NEW GUYS COMING IN WANT CLEAN UP THE STATE. WATCH IN THE FUTURE ALL THESE CARS WILL BE GONE,
> SO STOCK UP IF YOU CAN AFFORD 1 MORE PROJECT, SAVE A CAR FROM THE CRUSHER


Good point. I say 10 to 15 years from know there will be no such thing a "barn finds" anymore.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WestsideRider said:


> Good point. I say 10 to 15 years from know there will be no such thing a "barn finds" anymore.


you got that right, these current "finds" are cars , i passed up years ago, or cars i cut up. if the cars are this bad now, in 15 years guys are going to be building cars out of a front clip. i have seen it done before with other cars,,,,,old hard to find bikes, they build a vintage bike from a bare frame, or a motor case.
i think about the 59 rags i chopped up , because they were ruff/rusty, nowadays it would have it`s own build thread
with that said, someone needs to go claim that rotted SS/61 droptop that was posted up here. if i had more room, that ruff bitch would be in my storage about now, but i got my storage full of old 30`s drop tops. impalas are wayyyyyyyy in the back of the line for me now
grab any drop you can find, and any clean hardtop you can find 69 on down, 68/69 with hidaway headlights? fuck, guys kill for that shit


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

saved this one from texas


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

westcoastlowrider said:


> saved this one from texas


That's a badass hood


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> saved this one from texas



1 of a kind hood bro you should leave it like that bro!:nicoderm:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:yes::yes:


SIX1RAG said:


> They didnt make impalas after 64'


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


westcoastlowrider said:


> saved this one from texas


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i saw that, wasnt a bad deal.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i got a cherry hood if you want


----------



## southern62ss (Aug 24, 2011)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Skim said:


> i got a cherry hood if you want


get at me bro i might get that from you


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> you got that right, these current "finds" are cars , i passed up years ago, or cars i cut up. if the cars are this bad now, in 15 years guys are going to be building cars out of a front clip. i have seen it done before with other cars,,,,,old hard to find bikes, they build a vintage bike from a bare frame, or a motor case.
> i think about the 59 rags i chopped up , because they were ruff/rusty, nowadays it would have it`s own build thread
> with that said, someone needs to go claim that rotted SS/61 droptop that was posted up here. if i had more room, that ruff bitch would be in my storage about now, but i got my storage full of old 30`s drop tops. impalas are wayyyyyyyy in the back of the line for me now
> grab any drop you can find, and any clean hardtop you can find 69 on down, 68/69 with hidaway headlights? fuck, guys kill for that shit


But if you think about it, there is still lots of them out there still sitting in barns, garages and fields. Like an oldtimer was pointing out to me, they made about 55,000 '58 Rags. He said being realistic, 60% were crushed, rotting away or used for parts cars. The '58's Rags that are out there that people know of(exist) equal to around 2000 if that. So were are the rest of the 18,000 that are not accounted for. That goes for the 59's to 64's too.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hope i get my hands on one out of the 18,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WestsideRider said:


> But if you think about it, there is still lots of them out there still sitting in barns, garages and fields. Like an oldtimer was pointing out to me, they made about 55,000 '58 Rags. He said being realistic, 60% were crushed, rotting away or used for parts cars. The '58's Rags that are out there that people know of(exist) equal to around 2000 if that. So were are the rest of the 18,000 that are not accounted for. That goes for the 59's to 64's too.


ON A MORE RECENT CARS YOY USE A 10 PERCENT SURVIVAL RATE, BUT 1/2 OF THAT 55,000 CARS WERE SENT TO STATES THAT RUST,,,SO A HIGH PERCENTAGE IS JUST GONE BACK TO THE EARTH,,,,,I HAVE GIVEN THIS STUFF WAY TOO MUCH THOUGHT ON THE PERCENTAGES OF WHAT IS AROUND, THAT IS NOT FOUND, LOOK AT THE CARS ARE BEING FOUND TODAY? THESE ARE CARS I PASSED ON, OR CUT UP, AND THESE RUSTY CARS ARE GUYS NEW DREAM CAR. THERE`S LESS AROUND THAT YOU THINK, BUT THERE ARE POCKECTS OF CARS STILL OUT THERE, BUT NOT ENOUGH FOR EVERYONE TO HAVE A 58 OR A 59 DROP. BACK THEN I FOCUSED JUST ON THOSE CARS, AND PASSED UP A TON OF DEALS ON EVERY OTHER YEAR


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> ON A MORE RECENT CARS YOY USE A 10 PERCENT SURVIVAL RATE, BUT 1/2 OF THAT 55,000 CARS WERE SENT TO STATES THAT RUST,,,SO A HIGH PERCENTAGE IS JUST GONE BACK TO THE EARTH,,,,,I HAVE GIVEN THIS STUFF WAY TOO MUCH THOUGHT ON THE PERCENTAGES OF WHAT IS AROUND, THAT IS NOT FOUND, LOOK AT THE CARS ARE BEING FOUND TODAY? THESE ARE CARS I PASSED ON, OR CUT UP, AND THESE RUSTY CARS ARE GUYS NEW DREAM CAR. THERE`S LESS AROUND THAT YOU THINK, BUT THERE ARE POCKECTS OF CARS STILL OUT THERE, BUT NOT ENOUGH FOR EVERYONE TO HAVE A 58 OR A 59 DROP. BACK THEN I FOCUSED JUST ON THOSE CARS, AND PASSED UP A TON OF DEALS ON EVERY OTHER YEAR



WHOOOOLLLYYY SHIT, this pile up is a gold mine, if they only left it on the ground, or put it in a dry barns... WHAT A SHAME:banghead:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> ON A MORE RECENT CARS YOY USE A 10 PERCENT SURVIVAL RATE, BUT 1/2 OF THAT 55,000 CARS WERE SENT TO STATES THAT RUST,,,SO A HIGH PERCENTAGE IS JUST GONE BACK TO THE EARTH,,,,,I HAVE GIVEN THIS STUFF WAY TOO MUCH THOUGHT ON THE PERCENTAGES OF WHAT IS AROUND, THAT IS NOT FOUND, LOOK AT THE CARS ARE BEING FOUND TODAY? THESE ARE CARS I PASSED ON, OR CUT UP, AND THESE RUSTY CARS ARE GUYS NEW DREAM CAR. THERE`S LESS AROUND THAT YOU THINK, BUT THERE ARE POCKECTS OF CARS STILL OUT THERE, BUT NOT ENOUGH FOR EVERYONE TO HAVE A 58 OR A 59 DROP. BACK THEN I FOCUSED JUST ON THOSE CARS, AND PASSED UP A TON OF DEALS ON EVERY OTHER YEAR



True that! Not everyone can own a Rag Impala. Some don't deserve too. Lol! But those percentages posted were just for the Rags. Let's not forget the 2 door Hardtops, 4 door's and Wagons. But there is going to be that time period coming up where $5000.00 for a 4 door project Impala is going to be the norm.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WestsideRider said:


> True that! Not everyone can own a Rag Impala. Some don't deserve too. Lol! But those percentages posted were just for the Rags. Let's not forget the 2 door Hardtops, 4 door's and Wagons. But there is going to be that time period coming up where $5000.00 for a 4 door project Impala is going to be the norm.


YOUR RIGHT, AND THOSE CARS I OVER LOOKED, SO GOOD THING YOU BROUGHT THAT UP!
NOT ONLY WILL THE PROJECT RAGS BE HARDER TO FIND, ALSO THE DRY DONER CARS, OR PARTS CARS, THOSE WILL SHOOT UP IN VALUE ALSO, AND A 5K PRICE, NOT SO MUCH OUT OF THE QUESTION, YOU CAN PART ONE OUT AND GET MORE THAN 5K, SO THE WHOLE DRY CAR, WILL BE 5K IN A COUPLE YEARS. 
IT WILL BE IN THE NEXT 10 YEARS OR SO , BUILDING A RAG WILL BE A BIG BALLER SPORT


----------



## Too-Low (Mar 19, 2011)

:nosad: this is sad


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

How about the 70 next to it I need rocker moldings


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr. Andrew said:


> How about the 70 next to it I need rocker moldings


1970 IS A BAD ASS CAR, I OWNED A COUPLE OF THEM WHEN I WAS YOUNGER, 69`S TOO, CAN`T BEAT THE HIDEAWAY LIGHTS!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Mr. Andrew said:


> How about the 70 next to it I need rocker moldings


You still lookin for them ???


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Half the problem is getting the "old man" to sell. I've been chasing a matching numbers 70 chevelle for 15 years, he won't sell it. I've been chasing a 58 rag for about 6 years. The car is split into sections but all convertible stuff is there, and again "not for sale". I come across that issue all the time. I'm watching both of these cars get worse every time I see them. So like I said, half the problem is getting them to sell. Sometimes finding the car is the easy part.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

My brother in laws 62 SS stick shift impala before and after cause it needed a clutch....


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

Wtf? All It needed was a clutch And It Got disrespected like that? Deezam!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Werd.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Wtf? All It needed was a clutch And It Got disrespected like that? Deezam!


By the appearance of the vacuum cleaner on the left, he atleast keeps it clean.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

He's been working on the engine though, one of the best engines I've seen in a long time, that bitch is gonna fly!

He's gonna restore the ride soon he says..???


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> Half the problem is getting the "old man" to sell. I've been chasing a matching numbers 70 chevelle for 15 years, he won't sell it. I've been chasing a 58 rag for about 6 years. The car is split into sections but all convertible stuff is there, and again "not for sale". I come across that issue all the time. I'm watching both of these cars get worse every time I see them. So like I said, half the problem is getting them to sell. Sometimes finding the car is the easy part.


That's has happened to me before but then I friend them and visit them with a 12 pack once in a while. We both know what I want and it just makes the transaction a little bit more easy cuz' the reality hits them that they are never going to get what they are asking or they are never going to get around to restore it.


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

TO THE TIZOP


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

WestsideRider said:


> That's has happened to me before but then I friend them and visit them with a 12 pack once in a while. We both know what I want and it just makes the transaction a little bit more easy cuz' the reality hits them that they are never going to get what they are asking or they are never going to get around to restore it.


That sounds like alot of werk. I just wanna hand over the cash and move on. Lol


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

Mr. Andrew said:


> How about the 70 next to it I need rocker moldings


wagon for sale???


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

bpzlow70 said:


>


wagon for sale???let me know..looking for 61 wagon


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

wired61 said:


> wagon for sale???let me know..looking for 61 wagon


wheres the 61 drop at??


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:tears:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> wheres the 61 drop at??


just got the rotisserie last week!!..bout to be on it!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

nice !!! thats whats up!!

is that a autotwirler or is that from classic customs?


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

This sounds like those people that never want to sell or say they are going to fix them up .....eventually they get old, sick or die. These are all on ebay.....right now. They all look pretty bad and the seller is threating to crush them all because no wants to bid. :rofl:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

MICHOACANUNO said:


> This sounds like those people that never want to sell or say they are going to fix them up .....eventually they get old, sick or die. These are all on ebay.....right now. They all look pretty bad and the seller is threating to crush them all because no wants to bid. :rofl:
> View attachment 575288
> View attachment 575290


i`ll buy the doors and deck lid off this car, 
then he can crush the rest, he`ll get a few buck on the junk steel value


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

illegal regal said:


> another


THAT IVY, AND TALL GRASS KILL THE STEEL


----------



## Lowrider_Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

MICHOACANUNO said:


> This sounds like those people that never want to sell or say they are going to fix them up .....eventually they get old, sick or die. These are all on ebay.....right now. They all look pretty bad and the seller is threating to crush them all because no wants to bid. :rofl:
> View attachment 575287
> View attachment 575288
> View attachment 575290
> View attachment 575291


Those cars are in iowa. They sat in fields for years till the old man died. Know his nephew has them. He moved them to higher ground. Hes trying to sell them but there are some that are ruff. But his dad owns a crusher and have been crushing them if he cant sell them for more than crush weight. That 59 is hit like chicken shit. Tried to but it for 500 and he pasted on it. Now it just sold for 410 or so on ebay. lots of good trim though. He has lots of cars.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lowrider_Mike said:


> Those cars are in iowa. They sat in fields for years till the old man died. Know his nephew has them. He moved them to higher ground. Hes trying to sell them but there are some that are ruff. But his dad owns a crusher and have been crushing them if he cant sell them for more than crush weight. That 59 is hit like chicken shit. Tried to but it for 500 and he pasted on it. Now it just sold for 410 or so on ebay. lots of good trim though. He has lots of cars.


yeah, it sold cheap on ebay,,,,sometimes guys think ebay will fetch them more money, but he`s going to lose 13% on top of the 410.00 for ebay, and paypal fees when it`s all said and done, so go figure, he`ll end up with 358.00 out the 410. need to remind him of your 500.00 offer


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> yeah, it sold cheap on ebay,,,,sometimes guys think ebay will fetch them more money, but he`s going to lose 13% on top of the 410.00 for ebay, and paypal fees when it`s all said and done, so go figure, he`ll end up with 358.00 out the 410. need to remind him of your 500.00 offer



X2 True..... you would think dude would realize theres more money in the parts and trim. :dunno:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Skim said:


> sometimes. Ive come a cross a few
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH my GOD that last 2 door wagon is BAD ASS.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fuck ya a 58 pannel would be the shit!!!!


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> THESE CARS ARE SO RARE, IF YOU SHOWED THE NEW OWNER WHAT YOU STARTED WITH HE WILL BE HAPPY, AND GLAD YOU SAVED IT. WHAT DO YOU THINK HAPPENS WITH A TRASHED RAG, AND THE BODY GUY ASKS YOU TO FIND ME A DRY CAR" 4 MONTHS LATER THE CARS PAINTED AND THE BODY GUY IS A METAL GOD. IF SKIM COULD DO IT AGAIN, DO YOU THINK HE WOULD HAS USED SO MANY SMALL CHUNKS OF A 61 , OR LOOKED FOR A BIGGER CHUCK TO WORK WITH.
> THIS HAPPENS EVERYDAY, ON EVERY LEVAL OF CAR, HOW MANY PEPPLE BEACH CARS WERE REBODIED, AND STILL AN AWARD WINNING CAR.
> IF YOU HAVE NEVER BEEN IN THE RESTORATION BUSINESS TO THAT DEGREE, YOU REALLY DON`T KNOW WHAT YOUR SAYING, I UNDERSTAND "SAVE THE CAR" BUT YOU NEED METAL TO SAVE. 35 PLUS YEARS RESTORING GERMAN CARS. A CHEVY IS A PIECE OF CAKE. YOU DRAG OUT WHAT YOU CAN SALVAGE, AND IT`S UP TO YOUR SKILL LEVEL FROM THERE. BUT A CAR THAT BAD NEEDS TO BE WORTH THE PRICE TO REBUILD IT. LOOK AT HOW MANY PRISTINE 57 RAGS ARE OUT THERE. YOU DON`T THINK THERES A HARDTOP BODY SECTION ON ANY OF THEM?
> I GET WHAT YOUR SAYING, BUT A CAR THAT RARE NEEDS TO BE SAVED AT ANY COST, IF IN FACT IT`S A REAL SS


X2!!!


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 507504
> View attachment 507505
> View attachment 507506
> View attachment 507507


This is.................................................was a 58 vert. :yessad:


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

npazzin said:


> fuck ya a 58 pannel would be the shit!!!!



I don't even think I've seen one before! I would sale my current project for that one.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

LAWN ART


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> LAWN ART


 now their trying to sell them.... :uh:what a waste.. Of what could be two bad ass rides :facepalm:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

i see stainless


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

westsidehydros said:


> i see stainless


here`s another parts car


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

COULD NOT LIVE ANYWHERE NEAR THAT PLACE, ID CRY ANYTIME I DROVE BY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MR.59 said:


> LAWN ART


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> LAWN ART


:tears: :angel:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

this stuff is crazy, how does anyone let it get that bad....?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> here`s another parts car


:facepalm:Some people never fail to amaze me. idk what some people are thinking when they let these rides rot to shit or send em to junk yards. Shit, sell em when they're still workable to someone who appreciates them and put some nice green in your pocket at the same time.


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> LAWN ART


that ti the worst i have seen it makes me sick


----------



## Lowrider_Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> yeah, it sold cheap on ebay,,,,sometimes guys think ebay will fetch them more money, but he`s going to lose 13% on top of the 410.00 for ebay, and paypal fees when it`s all said and done, so go figure, he`ll end up with 358.00 out the 410. need to remind him of your 500.00 offer


Oh I did. Damn shit heads.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> here`s another parts car


WOW THATS A BAD PIC OF CARS JUST ROTTING AWAY!:rant:


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is a sad sight in a local Detroit yard..
























































:tears:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Z3dr0ck said:


> Here is a sad sight in a local Detroit yard..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats another thing i Never understood, why do some people go out there restoring and saving 4 doors when there are 2 doors like this that need to be saved :dunno:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

Z3dr0ck said:


> Here is a sad sight in a local Detroit yard..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this in Detroit?


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

I just picked up this 58 sedan delivery the other day, it had been in the guys back yard since 84!


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

700 bucks on graigslist.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mikes1963ragtop said:


> I just picked up this 58 sedan delivery the other day, it had been in the guys back yard since 84!
> 
> 
> View attachment 582353
> ...


nice. Did this one have factory bucket seats? I know some of them did


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

richards69impala said:


> View attachment 582385
> View attachment 582386
> View attachment 582387
> View attachment 582388
> 700 bucks on graigslist.


Not bad


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Saw this yesterday at a storage here in riverside


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> nice. Did this one have factory bucket seats? I know some of them did



Nope this one didnt, I imagine a bucket seat delivery would be very rare considering there were only like 6000 of these old panels made


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Saw this yesterday at a storage here in riverside


:wow:all original down to the license plate frames. At least it's parked on concrete.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> :wow:all original down to the license plate frames. At least it's parked on concrete.


Yeah, I wonder how long its been sitting there, I wonder if I can call the storage place and get the renters info and try and buy it from him, when I was checking it out, I heards rats under the hood.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Yeah, I wonder how long its been sitting there, I wonder if I can call the storage place and get the renters info and try and buy it from him, when I was checking it out, I heards rats under the hood.


shit, you might get lucky and it be abandoned by the owners and they let you have it for cheap.


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

new project 61 rag, i hope to be able to rebuild it!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

del barrio said:


> new project 61 rag, i hope to be able to rebuild it!


any more pics of this one?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

del barrio said:


> new project 61 rag, i hope to be able to rebuild it!



NICE 61 BRO


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

baldylatino said:


> Saw this yesterday at a storage here in riverside


try to save this 64 homie, looks all OG uffin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Just saved this one from Texas from rotting into the ground. Bought it and shipped it out here to LA and it Sold the second it got here to Cali to a homie from Oakland whose gonna do a frame off :h5: another 59 saved


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

Mikes1963ragtop said:


> I just picked up this 58 sedan delivery the other day, it had been in the guys back yard since 84!
> 
> 
> View attachment 582353
> ...


This thing is going to be BAD ASS!!!


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> any more pics of this one?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

del barrio said:


> View attachment 586789


looks fairly solid:thumbsup:


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

i hope after sanding it!


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

del barrio said:


> View attachment 586789


Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

THIS 1 IS MORE RATCHET IN PERSON...





























LIKE WHO THE HELLS "ROLLS" THERE PRIMER ON W/A HOUSE PAINT ROLLER & SPRAYS THE DASH W/OVER SPRAY OVER ALLLLL THE CHROME ON THE INTRUMENT PANEL INCLUDING ODOMETER!!!(TONS OF MUD ON THIS BIATCH.BONDO CAR 4SURE)& THE DUDE SAID IT WAS READY 4 PAINT.BWAHAHAHAHAAAA.....

RATCHET ASS NIKKA :twak:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice projects for someone on this page.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## volvo240guy (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## volvo240guy (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

volvo240guy said:


> View attachment 600000





volvo240guy said:


> View attachment 600001


Ouch!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

volvo240guy said:


> View attachment 600000


someone bought it???
i still have calif dry sheet metal if you need it


----------



## volvo240guy (Apr 3, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> someone bought it???
> i still have calif dry sheet metal if you need it


I just found it on kijiji for sale


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...1d1359213035-rotting-away-impala-fest-599.jpg

Does it leak oil? Ha ha!


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> ON A MORE RECENT CARS YOY USE A 10 PERCENT SURVIVAL RATE, BUT 1/2 OF THAT 55,000 CARS WERE SENT TO STATES THAT RUST,,,SO A HIGH PERCENTAGE IS JUST GONE BACK TO THE EARTH,,,,,I HAVE GIVEN THIS STUFF WAY TOO MUCH THOUGHT ON THE PERCENTAGES OF WHAT IS AROUND, THAT IS NOT FOUND, LOOK AT THE CARS ARE BEING FOUND TODAY? THESE ARE CARS I PASSED ON, OR CUT UP, AND THESE RUSTY CARS ARE GUYS NEW DREAM CAR. THERE`S LESS AROUND THAT YOU THINK, BUT THERE ARE POCKECTS OF CARS STILL OUT THERE, BUT NOT ENOUGH FOR EVERYONE TO HAVE A 58 OR A 59 DROP. BACK THEN I FOCUSED JUST ON THOSE CARS, AND PASSED UP A TON OF DEALS ON EVERY OTHER YEAR


The second one from the top is the one I bought and saved...


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

doctahouse said:


>


this one doesnt look too bad


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

815moto said:


> The second one from the top is the one I bought and saved...


THAT WAS A GOOD SAVE!
THE BOTTOM IS THE ONE I SAVED
I PULLED A CONTINENTAL KIT , AND A SET OF CRISER SKIRTS OUT OF THAT STACK OF CARS IN THAT 3RD PICTURE,,,,,,,,,,,,,THAT WAS WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY AT THE BOTTOM OF THE PILE TOO


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


>


It's amazing what's still out there stashed in people's yards.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

815moto said:


> The second one from the top is the one I bought and saved...


*
THis thing primered in the exact same area??
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/3569710648.html
*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

doctahouse said:


>


holy shit hno:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Daaaammmmiiiittttttt


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

id say that car was already too far gone! hope that wasnt there retirement lmao


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lol i called it a car, it sure as fuck aint a car now


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

doctahouse said:


>


62 BUBBLE TOP COMMING UP!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

npazzin said:


> lol i called it a car, it sure as fuck aint a car now


THEY MIGHT LOOK COMPLETE WHEN YOU SEE THEM IN PICTURES, AND THE FARMER TELLS YOU IT WAS THE FAMILY SUDAY DRIVER. THEN THE TRANSPORT TRUCK CALLS YOU AND TELLS YOU THE NEWS,,,,,
YOUR DREAM CAR JUST BROKE IN 2!
(THAT`S HAPPENED TO ME BY THE WAY)


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> 62 BUBBLE TOP COMMING UP!


Yep, that's about all it's good for....maybe a bubble roll over repair lol. I think that has stolen all over it.



MR.59 said:


> THEY MIGHT LOOK COMPLETE WHEN YOU SEE THEM IN PICTURES, AND THE FARMER TELLS YOU IT WAS THE FAMILY SUDAY DRIVER. THEN THE TRANSPORT TRUCK CALLS YOU AND TELLS YOU THE NEWS,,,,,
> YOUR DREAM CAR JUST BROKE IN 2!
> (THAT`S HAPPENED TO ME BY THE WAY)


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

Old man at work drives this thing to work everyday rain, sleet, snow! I keep trying to get it off him but he wants 12 gs. The fenders, doors, quarters, floors, trunk, header bow etc.. all have rust but definately has a ton of potential!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

doctahouse said:


>


 Wow! :uh::facepalm:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mikes1963ragtop said:


> Old man at work drives this thing to work everyday rain, sleet, snow! I keep trying to get it off him but he wants 12 gs. The fenders, doors, quarters, floors, trunk, header bow etc.. all have rust but definately has a ton of potential!
> View attachment 603758
> View attachment 603760
> View attachment 603761
> View attachment 603763


:facepalm:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


>


I'll see your 59 and raise you a 58


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

SIX1RAG said:


> I'll see your 59 and raise you a 58


:facepalm:
Some people, maybe it can be used to convert a sedan.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> I'll see your 59 and raise you a 58





LOL Wow!! That looks like the 58' rag that was hauled out of Kustom King a couple years ago. Had to load them on a pallet.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> id dig that bitch out with my bare hands, asshole naked, wearing only some cleats for traction so i dont fall in.....ITS A 57 RAG


Hahahah


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> LOL Wow!! That looks like the 58' rag that was hauled out of Kustom King a couple years ago. Had to load them on a pallet.


I've been trying to buy it for 7 years. I don't know how long it's been there. He has a super nice 58 hardtop.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> I've been trying to buy it for 7 years. I don't know how long it's been there. He has a super nice 58 hardtop.


are you talking about the blue one in the pictures or kustom kings?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> are you talking about the blue one in the pictures or kustom kings?


The blue one


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> The blue one


WAS THAT THE ONE YOU WERE TRYING TO BUY?
WHAT FINALLY CHANGED HIS MIND?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> I'll see your 59 and raise you a 58


SHE CAN LIVE AGAIN!
CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW TOY!
JUST NEED A FRONT TO TRUNK FLOOR


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> *
> THis thing primered in the exact same area??
> http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/3569710648.html
> *


LOOKS THE SAME


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> SHE CAN LIVE AGAIN!
> CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW TOY!
> JUST NEED A FRONT TO TRUNK FLOOR


No he hasn't changed his mind yet. Still werking on it. I hate old people! Lol


----------



## 7DUECE (Aug 23, 2011)

ALL MOST OFF LIFE SUPPORT:biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> No he hasn't changed his mind yet. Still werking on it. I hate old people! Lol




I hear if you bundle a number of items, you can get a better deal......or so the American Pickers say


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> No he hasn't changed his mind yet. Still werking on it. I hate old people! Lol


well, start making friends with the NEXT decision maker ,,,,,,,,,in case he don`t wake up one morning
i have had that happen to me on a 58 rag ,,,,,,,,,,,,and the next in line, didn`t know me,


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

How much would yall pay for this 63,has vin& title,mostly surface rust,,needs alil bit of patching ,,is original no Bondo car,,may need floors,no motor or trans,needs hood n trunk, basically just a shell


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Has frame and chrome radiator support also


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> How much would yall pay for this 63,has vin& title,mostly surface rust,,needs alil bit of patching ,,is original no Bondo car,,may need floors,no motor or trans,needs hood n trunk, basically just a shell
> View attachment 604384


400 bucks and you can keep the chrome core support


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lol


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> How much would yall pay for this 63,has vin& title,mostly surface rust,,needs alil bit of patching ,,is original no Bondo car,,may need floors,no motor or trans,needs hood n trunk, basically just a shell
> View attachment 604384


No more than $500.00.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

WestsideRider said:


> No more than $500.00.


qft....700 max if you really really want it.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

So I guess 260 is a good deal


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> So I guess 260 is a good deal


Did u scoop it up yet?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> So I guess 260 is a good deal



tags n title are worth that


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

westsidehydros said:


> tags n title are worth that


that's what I told him :yes:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> Did u scoop it up yet?





westsidehydros said:


> tags n title are worth that


 and I'm going today,it was pouring yesterday and that guys yard is real muddy with big ass ditchs,,,that fucker has a badass collection of cars,,61,62,58 impalas all solid no rust all original color,,,57 belair,,alotta old el caminos, model t etc,,,tried buying da 61 but he don't wanna sell any,,he said there all for his kids,,,sad part is once he dies his kids most likely sell them


----------



## 64imp-lowlow (Feb 19, 2012)

IMPALA863 said:


> and I'm going today,it was pouring yesterday and that guys yard is real muddy with big ass ditchs,,,that fucker has a badass collection of cars,,61,62,58 impalas all solid no rust all original color,,,57 belair,,alotta old el caminos, model t etc,,,tried buying da 61 but he don't wanna sell any,,he said there all for his kids,,,sad part is once he dies his kids most likely sell them


Damn wheres this at? I might see if he will sell any of them. Im originally from PC so I know the area


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

I'm actually in Houston right now


64imp-lowlow said:


> Damn wheres this at? I might see if he will sell any of them. Im originally from PC so I know the area


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

For da ace he said if he were ever to sell it he'd want 3500 but he said he will never sell it,,too much sentimental value


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


big C said:


> 400 bucks and you can keep the chrome core support


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

IMPALA863 said:


> For da ace he said if he were ever to sell it he'd want 3500 but he said he will never sell it,,too much sentimental value


where is he at? Address?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I haven't been there in a while. Tell the old man I said what's up and I'll swing by this weekend. :h5:


IMPALA863 said:


> For da ace he said if he were ever to sell it he'd want 3500 but he said he will never sell it,,too much sentimental value


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

Saved these today!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

68rida said:


> Saved these today!


:thumbsup: nice save homie


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

68rida said:


> Saved these today!


it`s a good day when you can save a car,,,,,,in 5 years, there`s gonna 1/2 of what you see today, and in another 5 years, 1/2 of what`s left
so get them while you can.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> it`s a good day when you can save a car,,,,,,in 5 years, there`s gonna 1/2 of what you see today, and in another 5 years, 1/2 of what`s left
> so get them while you can.


True words... Two of three are super solid... The third one is toast good for parts, first one is a SS


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> View attachment 605295


You did good for 260 :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

big C said:


> You did good for 260 :thumbsup:


:h5: saved a classic


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

68rida said:


> Saved these today!


Nice!


----------



## FunkaholiC (Mar 4, 2012)

I live in iowa and ive seen at least 3 good early 60's impalas just sitting out in the fields. They in of them looks like its in a good condition fron far away and one 65 ss is just rottin away but the owner wont let go of it. Or maybe its because hes racist and wont let me near it.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

FunkaholiC said:


> I live in iowa and ive seen at least 3 good early 60's impalas just sitting out in the fields. They in of them looks like its in a good condition fron far away and one 65 ss is just rottin away but the owner wont let go of it. Or maybe its because hes racist and wont let me near it.


Your seeing things.....they didnt make impalas after 64'


----------



## FunkaholiC (Mar 4, 2012)

SIX1RAG said:


> Your seeing things.....they didnt make impalas after 64'


You sure? Cuz they made them starting from 57-85 and then 94-96. Then 99 til today.


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

yep thats true on the last quote


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

FunkaholiC said:


> You sure? Cuz they made them starting from 57-85 and then 94-96. Then 99 til today.


I'm pretty sure 1964 was the last year


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

SIX1RAG said:


> I'm pretty sure 1964 was the last year


I don't think they understand what you're trying to say lol


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

68rida said:


> Saved these today!


are they for sale?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> I don't think they understand what you're trying to say lol


Rookies.....lol


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

ElMexicano said:


> are they for sale?


The first one will be soon


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

hope u saved that rag


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Lol still there a guy prior promised The owner that he would buy The Rag for a cool price complete.just sitting California car rust free.ill have to check on it ill let you know


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

Any one of these 63 or 64 impala here in the chicagoland area?! 
Id love one


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> Your seeing things.....they didnt make impalas after 64'


:bowrofl:


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

in colorado


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

What's the story on all these previous postings in Colorado?


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> What's the story on all these previous postings in Colorado?


just ran into them i think the 61 vert and the 59 imp are sold but there all for sale i think
there rough but they got a shit load of parts


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

47bomb said:


> just ran into them i think the 61 vert and the 59 imp are sold but there all for sale i think
> there rough but they got a shit load of parts


61 WAS RUFF TOO


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

last year and this years car


----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

there not impalas but there chevys


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

^^^

THIS ISNT OFF OF HWY 491 NEAR CORTEZ IS IT???(NOT 2 FAR UP THE ROAD FROM THAT INDIAN CASINO)
F SO,THAT PLACE IS GOLD MINE BUT ALOTTA CARS WERE SENT 2 THE CRUSHER WITHIN THEE LAST 5-8YRS.THERE ARE STILL CARS THERE ON BOTH SIDES OF THE HWY BUT NOT AS MUCH AS BEFORE.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Car Buff said:


> View attachment 607935
> View attachment 607936
> View attachment 607937
> View attachment 607928
> ...


WHere the hell is this at??? Here in LA???


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

While I was strapping this down,










a 80 yo man walks up and starts talking about it... He then tells me he has a bunch of old cars. Of course I ask if they're sell and he says no ( imagine that )... He said I'll show them to you though... A few blocks away surrounded by a privacy fence set these 








































































He bought the firebird brand new it has 60k OG miles














































I know there not IMPALAS but I thought you guys would enjoy seeing them...


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

uffin:I want that red '55 wagon


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

68rida said:


> While I was strapping this down,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When hes dead and gone his family will come and sell all them cars and give them all a second chance :yes:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Quite the hoarder. Some decent pieces in there.


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

Crazy old cooter probably gets his rocks off knowing people want these cars. In the mean time these cars are withering away.


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Found these in Yuma a couple weeks back while visiting family.


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Saved this one from right here in So City!!! Sat for years all because of bad battery cables, I used to see this car when I was kid and it was perfect!!!
Cleaned it up, got it running and sold it to a guy nearby and he's flipping it out.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

68rida said:


> While I was strapping this down,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh wee


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 607804
> in colorado


poor ace rag


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

[X2!!!!!QUOTE=Skim;16410967]ooh wee[/QUOTE]


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> I don't think they understand what you're trying to say lol


x64


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

That one caught my eye too


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

I know there not IMPALAS but I thought you guys would enjoy seeing them...[/QUOTE]
I want that 65 impala!


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> I know there not IMPALAS but I thought you guys would enjoy seeing them...


I want that 65 impala![/QUOTE]

I tried to buy a few things that day... Those cars have been there 30+ years and aren't moving until he dies.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ramiro6687 said:


> Saved this one from right here in So City!!! Sat for years all because of bad battery cables, I used to see this car when I was kid and it was perfect!!!
> Cleaned it up, got it running and sold it to a guy nearby and he's flipping it out.


:h5: another one saved


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

Skim said:


> ooh wee


:yes:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


nice


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


:h5:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

doctahouse said:


>


 Man where do you find all these Impalas? Hope it gets saved. :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

infamous704 said:


> Man where do you find all these Impalas? Hope it gets saved. :thumbsup:


90% of the cars I post are in around my area. Too many of these guys are smoking that Barrett Jackson and figure theirs is worth big bucks too even though it needs 3/3. Anyone that has walked the talk of really building a car knows some cars just aren't worth saving unless it has sentimental value. If you can do the work yourself, great. Up here in Edmonton, the average full restoration runs about $180k for all stock. 250-350+k for the restomods. 

That 63 rag is/was listed for 3500 I think.


----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

doctahouse said:


> 90% of the cars I post are in around my area. Too many of these guys are smoking that Barrett Jackson and figure theirs is worth big bucks too even though it needs 3/3. Anyone that has walked the talk of really building a car knows some cars just aren't worth saving unless it has sentimental value. If you can do the work yourself, great. Up here in Edmonton, the average full restoration runs about $180k for all stock. 250-350+k for the restomods.
> 
> That 63 rag is/was listed for 3500 I think.


3500?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> 3500?


Sorry, 3k.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

68rida said:


> While I was strapping this down,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want that coupe.....and 55 hardtop. What was the stories?? All his or ????


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

doctahouse said:


> Sorry, 3k.


im going to Canada!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


WOW!


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

doctahouse said:


> 90% of the cars I post are in around my area. Too many of these guys are smoking that Barrett Jackson and figure theirs is worth big bucks too even though it needs 3/3. Anyone that has walked the talk of really building a car knows some cars just aren't worth saving unless it has sentimental value. If you can do the work yourself, great. Up here in Edmonton, the average full restoration runs about $180k for all stock. 250-350+k for the restomods.
> 
> That 63 rag is/was listed for 3500 I think.


alot of cars with a lot of potential in your area. That's a lot of dough for a stock resto, but I understand the more your far away or in a different country prices tend to go up. $3K for that 63 ragg is about right here in the US. Good pics keep em coming to keep this topic alive! :thumbsup:


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

Dat Dirty Rat said:


> I want that coupe.....and 55 hardtop. What was the stories?? All his or ????


They all belong to an 80 year old man... Who will NOT sell anything!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


good job my boo boo


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

no impala... saved from the dead..70 monte carlo SS w its original old V8


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice monte.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


whats the plans with this one?


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> whats the plans with this one?


 build it sell it? whichever comes first lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MICHOACANUNO said:


> View attachment 614938
> View attachment 614937
> View attachment 614939
> View attachment 614940
> no impala... saved from the dead..70 monte carlo SS w its original old V8


Nice! Love those :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

47bomb said:


> View attachment 607815


:wow: I need that Chevelle :run:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

68rida said:


> While I was strapping this down,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:facepalm: He waiting to hit tha lotto? Smh  When he dies they're gonna get scrapped, watch!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> :facepalm: He waiting to hit tha lotto? Smh  When he dies they're gonna get scrapped, watch!


old bastard might hit the lotto if he sold them damn cars


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

fo sho


----------



## FunkaholiC (Mar 4, 2012)

I asked the old man how much he wanted for that car. He said "not for sale" and "GET OFF MY PROPERTY"


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Had a guy pull a shot gun on me when i was 16, all i did was lnock on the door an ask if he would sell this 63 rag he had under a tree in the rain with the fuckin top down!!! Ugh!!!


----------



## FunkaholiC (Mar 4, 2012)

npazzin said:


> Had a guy pull a shot gun on me when i was 16, all i did was lnock on the door an ask if he would sell this 63 rag he had under a tree in the rain with the fuckin top down!!! Ugh!!!


Im assuming that he's racist?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

FunkaholiC said:


> Im assuming that he's racist?


 he must hate gringos


----------



## FunkaholiC (Mar 4, 2012)

npazzin said:


> he must hate gringos


Na bra. Its just that there is still racism out there .


----------



## FunkaholiC (Mar 4, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


>


Dam. What a shame.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

FunkaholiC said:


> I asked the old man how much he wanted for that car. He said "not for sale" and "GET OFF MY PROPERTY"


:rofl: that's fucked up.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow i hope your grabing that one.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

That '57 wagon would be my first choice, but I have no idea where they're at. I found those pics on the a google search.


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

*FRANCISCO* said:


>


Some years ago I found a wagon just like this one same colors and full of plastic bags with a homeless and living in it


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Car Buff said:


> View attachment 620163
> View attachment 620164
> View attachment 620166
> View attachment 620167
> ...


GET THAT PASSENGER REMOTE MIRROR AND PM ME


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

FunkaholiC said:


> I asked the old man how much he wanted for that car. He said "not for sale" and "GET OFF MY PROPERTY"





npazzin said:


> Had a guy pull a shot gun on me when i was 16, all i did was lnock on the door an ask if he would sell this 63 rag he had under a tree in the rain with the fuckin top down!!! Ugh!!!


I'm soo glad I haven't had any bad experiences and I've knocked on tons of doors. Most that's ever happened has been an old grumpy guy saying its not for sale. But there was no gun play (probably cuz they probably assume I'm strapped too :biggrin and no demands to leave immediately. But I have been told I'm very personable and 95% of tha time I roll up in an old school and I always park it within clear view, so I'm sure that helps :thumbsup: If you roll up in a tow truck or a Prius you're almost guaranteed to get shot down tho, "literally" :roflmao:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

How about a Hemi Cuda?


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

59 Cadillac rag turning into rust


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Do 61 rags rotting in Georgia interest you?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Caballo said:


> Do 61 rags rotting in Georgia interest you?


is this up for grabs?


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

Caballo said:


> Do 61 rags rotting in Georgia interest you?


man thats a barn find right there... looks to be all there.. is it for sale? good find homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Caballo said:


> Do 61 rags rotting in Georgia interest you?


That pic is almost a decade old atleast. There was a story to that barn that all them cars are in. It burned or something like that


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> That pic is almost a decade old atleast. There was a story to that barn that all them cars are in. It burned or something like that


damn that sucks!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

infamous704 said:


> damn that sucks!


My rags for sale thou if your looking for a 61. I'm asking $20k or best. It's super solid, almost complete and comes with alot of stuff. Feel free to PM me for details if interested.


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> My rags for sale thou if your looking for a 61. I'm asking $20k or best. It's super solid, almost complete and comes with alot of stuff. Feel free to PM me for details if interested.


i seen your build topic, alot of time and effort in that 61 Ragg of yours. Good luck on the sale.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

after the 61 rag found at the beginning of the year, found this wagon in Spain.. has some rust but it is a solid car, hope it will be my daily drive for the next year.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## CHICHI62 (Apr 23, 2010)

i saved this 62 duece... it was parked 12 years n a back yard..what u think?


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Good save mah man!


----------



## marcho74 (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

marcho74 said:


> View attachment 626860


still hope.....


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

Just saved this one


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

parts and cars forsale!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

clean ass 4 door that came by the shop today i can buy to $2k im thinking about it. its alot for 4 door but has tilt,ac,and incomplete remotor mirror


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Your always finding stuff.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Caballo said:


> How about a Hemi Cuda?


 My first car was a 70 dodge challanger, (1980) It had a 383 with an isky cam, headers, 4bbl, but it needed a linkage for my 4 speed. and a steering box, and brakes,, so I let the car set in my driveway for years... I would put a battery in it and start it from time to time and rev the engine like I was really gonna go somewhere..(like Tommy Chong on his Harley) I would wake the dead get all pumped up for a few minutes,, then I would go back in the house and forget about it for, day's, weeks month's and year's ( mean while Im smoking pot and smoking coke) thing's seamed hopeless. and i could never see a future without cocaine. when ever I did work a legal job? I barely made enough to support my habit... I had the car in the Recycler classified for month's never getting a response. I got pissed and posted the car in that paper for $350.00.. the ink was'nt dry in the paper when this old gear head and his son came and took my car away... the next thing I sold lost was a 72 chevelle that my mom bought new.. then a 49 pan head Herley, then a 74 grand torino, then a Pre CBS fender stratocaster.. 

Like Rick James say's...: COCAINE IS A HELLA OF A DRUG.. okay now im depressed!..


----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm planning on saving this one.....hopefully the say yes


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


looks like there's a boat load of projects sitting around in Canada huh?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> looks like there's a boat load of projects sitting around in Canada huh?


A few here and there lol


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


>


I heard about those. That's the camper edition


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

I need to head up to canada


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

doctahouse said:


>


1970 IMPALA CUSTOM! I HAD ONE MANY, MANY YEARS AGO. JUICED , BOUGHT ALL MY PARTS AT "PALLYS" YOU COULD WALK IN AND GET ANY AIRCRAFT PART YOU WANTED!!! DIRT CHEAP BACK THEN


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Heres a few I came across when I was in Texas a few weeks ago


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

These were just a few of the cars I checked out over a 4 day period


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

big C said:


> These were just a few of the cars I checked out over a 4 day period


man that's what's up, good pics! What's up with those 61 bubble tops, they for sale?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

big C said:


> Heres a few I came across when I was in Texas a few weeks ago


were these for sale?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

When I win the Lotto I'm rescuing them some gunss!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Caballo said:


> How about a Hemi Cuda?


Sickening


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> My first car was a 70 dodge challanger, (1980) It had a 383 with an isky cam, headers, 4bbl, but it needed a linkage for my 4 speed. and a steering box, and brakes,, so I let the car set in my driveway for years... I would put a battery in it and start it from time to time and rev the engine like I was really gonna go somewhere..(like Tommy Chong on his Harley) I would wake the dead get all pumped up for a few minutes,, then I would go back in the house and forget about it for, day's, weeks month's and year's ( mean while Im smoking pot and smoking coke) thing's seamed hopeless. and i could never see a future without cocaine. when ever I did work a legal job? I barely made enough to support my habit... I had the car in the Recycler classified for month's never getting a response. I got pissed and posted the car in that paper for $350.00.. the ink was'nt dry in the paper when this old gear head and his son came and took my car away... the next thing I sold lost was a 72 chevelle that my mom bought new.. then a 49 pan head Herley, then a 74 grand torino, then a Pre CBS fender stratocaster..
> 
> Like Rick James say's...: COCAINE IS A HELLA OF A DRUG.. okay now im depressed!..
> View attachment 627819


Damn Hydro! That's crazy homie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This is a 1960 Biscayne cop car. Been sitting in my boy's neighbors yard since at least '91.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> My first car was a 70 dodge challanger, (1980) It had a 383 with an isky cam, headers, 4bbl, but it needed a linkage for my 4 speed. and a steering box, and brakes,, so I let the car set in my driveway for years... I would put a battery in it and start it from time to time and rev the engine like I was really gonna go somewhere..(like Tommy Chong on his Harley) I would wake the dead get all pumped up for a few minutes,, then I would go back in the house and forget about it for, day's, weeks month's and year's ( mean while Im smoking pot and smoking coke) thing's seamed hopeless. and i could never see a future without cocaine. when ever I did work a legal job? I barely made enough to support my habit... I had the car in the Recycler classified for month's never getting a response. I got pissed and posted the car in that paper for $350.00.. the ink was'nt dry in the paper when this old gear head and his son came and took my car away... the next thing I sold lost was a 72 chevelle that my mom bought new.. then a 49 pan head Herley, then a 74 grand torino, then a Pre CBS fender stratocaster..
> 
> Like Rick James say's...: COCAINE IS A HELLA OF A DRUG.. okay now im depressed!..
> View attachment 627819


GLAD YOU FOUND A WAY OUT!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Caballo said:


>


Damn!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Caballo said:


>


MAN I WANT THIS TO BE IN MY BACK YARD!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

rotting but driveable  the owner say's NOT FOR SALE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

FOUND THIS 64 AT A JUNKYARD


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't look like it deserves to be there


sureñosbluez said:


> FOUND THIS 64 AT A JUNKYARD


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Caballo said:


>


 fuck!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Don't look like it deserves to be there


i know, the guy at the junkyard tell me that his boss the owner of the junkyard is thinking restore the 64, the car needs a lot of work but nothing is impossible


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

58 nomad my homie saved


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


big C said:


> 58 nomad my homie saved


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

big C said:


> 58 nomad my homie saved


thats nice


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Caballo said:


>


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

The pick up next to it would be good too!


sureñosbluez said:


> FOUND THIS 64 AT A JUNKYARD


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

came from cali to ny in the 80s , been rotting eversince


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

*FRANCISCO* said:


>


I BOUGHT 1 JUST LIKE THAT TOO, SO ROTTED, CHOP CHOP


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Caballo said:


>


Dammit


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

brett said:


> came from cali to ny in the 80s , been rotting eversince


did you buy it?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

little strange that someone took one front an one rear bumper guard


sureñosbluez said:


> FOUND THIS 64 AT A JUNKYARD


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

big C said:


> 58 nomad my homie saved


nice


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Caballo said:


>


This DID NOT hafta happen....


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

It's funny when you see ads like this and the people say it will probably need floor pans.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Caballo said:


> It's funny when you see ads like this and the people say it will probably need floor pans.


But I Think All This One Needs Is A Little Air In The Tires..:yes:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Caballo said:


> It's funny when you see ads like this and the people say it will probably need floor pans.


Every piece you need for that car will fit in your mail box, you could have a Brandnew 2013 6foe


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Caballo said:


>


Rag?


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

KERRBSS said:


> Rag?


Possibly. It's for sale on ebay right now

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-Chevro...alvage_Parts_Cars&hash=item20d265da8f&vxp=mtr


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

Saved






well kind of:facepalm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :dunno:


Have to finish my other one first


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

not sure if its an impala but its got a str8 6 and a botty kit so here it is!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:run:


----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> View attachment 644606
> 
> 
> not sure if its an impala but its got a str8 6 and a botty kit so here it is!!!


This car I believe is in Argentina in the city of Epecuen the town that drowned 
The waters are receding and the town is becoming visible. Google it...it's a trip!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> View attachment 644606
> 
> 
> not sure if its an impala but its got a str8 6 and a botty kit so here it is!!!


that looks like a 32' ford frame


----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> View attachment 644606
> 
> 
> not sure if its an impala but its got a str8 6 and a botty kit so here it is!!!


For sale may need floor pans a lil rust lmao


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

CORMA65 said:


> This car I believe is in Argentina in the city of Epecuen the town that drowned
> The waters are receding and the town is becoming visible. Google it...it's a trip!


it is that car!! that's ware I found the pic! cool story! been under the ocean cents 1985


----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> View attachment 644686
> 
> 
> it is that car!! that's ware I found the pic! cool story! been under the ocean cents 1985


That's crazy, I just read about it today.
I think it is....I saw another pic and the car look just like this one only it a pic of just the front.


----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

_Epecuen Car_


----------



## mattaos (Apr 9, 2013)

I got this one on ebay right now. Tru SS acc code---856 fawn (bucket seats) Rough but buildable


----------



## mattaos (Apr 9, 2013)

I got a phone full of pics from a yard i went to a week ago. Verts everywhere!!! Ill post them later.


----------



## mattaos (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## mattaos (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> that looks like a 32' ford frame


definatly PRE impala... or in fact PRE 40'S FOR SURE


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

mattaos said:


> View attachment 644729
> View attachment 644730
> View attachment 644731
> View attachment 644732
> View attachment 644733


DAYYUMM!! It can still be saved!


----------



## mattaos (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

mattaos said:


> View attachment 644723
> View attachment 644724
> View attachment 644725
> View attachment 644726
> View attachment 644727





mattaos said:


> View attachment 644729
> View attachment 644730
> View attachment 644731
> View attachment 644732
> View attachment 644733





mattaos said:


> View attachment 644754
> View attachment 644755
> View attachment 644756
> View attachment 644757
> View attachment 644758





HOLY CHET!!!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

2000 classics sitting out in the open.....


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Caballo said:


> 2000 classics sitting out in the open.....


where?


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Not for the faint of heart, pregnant, or easily frightened


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> where?


Lisbon, North Dakota


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Caballo said:


> Not for the faint of heart, pregnant, or easily frightened


i got 10 seconds in and wanted to cry


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Lol damn. Thats crazy:0


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Caballo said:


> Not for the faint of heart, pregnant, or easily frightened


I couldn't work there i would try to save them all


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

mattaos said:


> View attachment 644729
> View attachment 644730
> View attachment 644731
> View attachment 644732
> View attachment 644733


are all these for sale?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

infamous704 said:


> are all these for sale?


x2, I would love to get one of those 61 rags.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Caballo said:


> 2000 classics sitting out in the open.....


i did a little google search on this by typing in classic cars Lisbon nd and found this website through the dudes over at chevytalk.org, pretty sure it's this place but I could be wrong. Hopefully someone saves some of those cars. 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/1980643/1948-cadillac-fleetwood/


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Here's some pics from that website


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Here's some pics from that website





*FRANCISCO* said:


>


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Chevy65lowlow (May 2, 2013)

doctahouse said:


>


Just wondering if you still have the 62 convertible for sale call me 6192081043


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

Going up for Auction Sept. 28 Pierce Nebraska. Mom and Pop Chevy dealership. The 64 impala in that pic only has 3 original miles, lots of other low mileage cars were stored away. 59 impala in 2nd pic. tons of NOS parts.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MICHOACANUNO said:


> View attachment 654693
> View attachment 654694
> Going up for Auction Sept. 28 Pierce Nebraska. Mom and Pop Chevy dealership. The 64 impala in that pic only has 3 original miles, lots of other low mileage cars were stored away. 59 impala in 2nd pic. tons of NOS parts.
> 
> http://www.vanderbrinkauctions.com/auctions_details.php?detail=135&allimages=NO


was about to post that one


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

MICHOACANUNO said:


> View attachment 654693
> View attachment 654694
> Going up for Auction Sept. 28 Pierce Nebraska. Mom and Pop Chevy dealership. The 64 impala in that pic only has 3 original miles, lots of other low mileage cars were stored away. 59 impala in 2nd pic. tons of NOS parts.
> 
> http://www.vanderbrinkauctions.com/auctions_details.php?detail=135&allimages=NO


flightflight booked


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

over 68 impala covertibles 58-69


----------



## proturk (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow Good collection


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

on craigslist..

orginal 1968 chevrolet impala ss 427 4 spd. car. only around 1700 of these cars where built. this car is all orginal and complete except the orginal motor is long gone. orginal transmission and rear end are still in the car. bucket seats and 4 spd. council are still in the car. the frame appears to be very solid, but the body is very rusty. wanting to sell to fund other projects. more pics available upon request. 

http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/3822023846.html

:rofl:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Peezy_420 said:


> for sale,......
> orginal 1968 chevrolet impala ss 427 4 spd. car. only around 1700 of these cars where built. this car is all orginal and complete except the orginal motor is long gone. orginal transmission and rear end are still in the car. bucket seats and 4 spd. council are still in the car. the frame appears to be very solid, but the body is very rusty. wanting to sell to fund other projects. more pics available upon request.
> 
> :rofl:


Them fenders are pretty hard to come by right?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

MICHOACANUNO said:


> View attachment 654693
> View attachment 654694
> Going up for Auction Sept. 28 Pierce Nebraska. Mom and Pop Chevy dealership. The 64 impala in that pic only has 3 original miles, lots of other low mileage cars were stored away. 59 impala in 2nd pic. tons of NOS parts.


Yup! We are going to that one. It is going to be interesting  Hopefully we can bring home 4 or 5 of them :banghead:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

ANOTHER KEEPER  








(car trailer aint nuthin 2 brag about but its also included n the deal :thumbsup: )


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

RUFFCUTT said:


> ANOTHER KEEPER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice looks complete!!!!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

BigVics58 said:


> Them fenders are pretty hard to come by right?


not sure that shits been on CL for a year or 2 :dunno:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

RUFFCUTT said:


> ANOTHER KEEPER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ten cents a pound lol


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> how much?


WELL @ THE MOMENT IM SAVIN THIS 4MYSELF(JUS NEGOTIATED W/THE OLD MAN)2 ADD TO THE COLLECTION,BUT I HAVE FOUND ANOTHER RAG N MY AREA THAT AS SOON AS I CAN FIND A WAY 2 STEP FOOT N THEIR PROPERTY W/OUT GETTIN SHOT @ I WILL TAKE PICS & POST'EM UP.BY THE LOOK FROM THE STREET VIEW IT LOOKS LIKE A TRE RAG THOUGH(front clip missing on it).WILL LET U KNOW WHEN I FIGURE IT OUT & C WASSUPP


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

RUFFCUTT said:


> ANOTHER KEEPER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! I`VE ALWAYS LOVED THE 64 RAGS


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

*Sept. 28th and﻿ 29th, 2013 Pierce, Nebraska*​




  

I KNOW ACOUPLE GUYS GOT THERE PLANE TICKETS ALREADY 4 THIS MUG.IMAGINE ALL THE N.O.S. PARTS N THAT BIATCH BESIDES THE CARS!


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

RUFFCUTT said:


> *Sept. 28th and﻿ 29th, 2013 Pierce, Nebraska*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


badass, people are going to buy some awesome stuff that's for sure


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

FRIEND OF MINE WAS TRYING TO BUY THE CARS AND PARTS OUT THIS PLACE FOR THE LAST COUPLE YEARS, THEY WANTED TO SELL THE WHOLE PROPERTY AND EVERYTHING.
SAID IT WAS SPOOKY WALKING IN THERE, IT LOOKED LIKE EVERYBODY WENT TO LUNCH AND WERE COMING RIGHT BACK! THAT`S WITH ALL THE STUFF ON THE DESKS.
THE OWNER HAD A HEARTATTACK AND DIED, AND THEY JUST SHUT THE DOORS.
HE SAW A SHIT LOAD OF PARTS IN THE INVENTORY, DON`T KNOW HOW IT IS NOW, BUT HE SAID IT WAS ALL GREEN AND TAN BOXES!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Danm


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> FRIEND OF MINE WAS TRYING TO BUY THE CARS AND PARTS OUT THIS PLACE FOR THE LAST COUPLE YEARS, THEY WANTED TO SELL THE WHOLE PROPERTY AND EVERYTHING.
> SAID IT WAS SPOOKY WALKING IN THERE, IT LOOKED LIKE EVERYBODY WENT TO LUNCH AND WERE COMING RIGHT BACK! THAT`S WITH ALL THE STUFF ON THE DESKS.
> THE OWNER HAD A HEARTATTACK AND DIED, AND THEY JUST SHUT THE DOORS.
> HE SAW A SHIT LOAD OF PARTS IN THE INVENTORY, DON`T KNOW HOW IT IS NOW, BUT HE SAID IT WAS ALL GREEN AND TAN BOXES!


The owner died? Vanderbrink said the man and his wife were both alive and well


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

big C said:


> The owner died? Vanderbrink said the man and his wife were both alive and well


I`JUST GUESSING IF IT`S THE SAME PLACE.
BUT IF THE STORE CLOSED YEARS AGO, IT MIGHT HAVE BEEN LEFT TO FAMILY, OR MAYBE THEY DID SELL THE WHOLE THING, AND THE "NEW" OWNER WANTS TO HAVE THE AUCTION.....( THAT`S WHAT MY FRIENDS BIG HOLD UP, THEY WANTED EVERYTHING SOLD, HE WAS AFTER THE CONTENTS ON THE DEALERSHIP)
I DON`T THINK THE ORIGINAL OWNERS ARE HAVING THE SALE?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

MR.59 said:


> I`JUST GUESSING IF IT`S THE SAME PLACE.
> BUT IF THE STORE CLOSED YEARS AGO, IT MIGHT HAVE BEEN LEFT TO FAMILY, OR MAYBE THEY DID SELL THE WHOLE THING, AND THE "NEW" OWNER WANTS TO HAVE THE AUCTION.....( THAT`S WHAT MY FRIENDS BIG HOLD UP, THEY WANTED EVERYTHING SOLD, HE WAS AFTER THE CONTENTS ON THE DEALERSHIP)
> I DON`T THINK THE ORIGINAL OWNERS ARE HAVING THE SALE?


closed in the 90s you thinking of a different spot bro. Og owners are the ones who decided to sell.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

big C said:


> closed in the 90s you thinking of a different spot bro. Og owners are the ones who decided to sell.


I`M WRONG THEN , 
STILL KINDA NICE KNOWING THERE`S MORE CLOSED UP DEALERSHIPS OUT THERE!
BAD PART, THIS ISN`T THE SPOT WITH ALL THE GREEN AND TAN CHEVY PARTS BOXES!


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Some dude has this for sale in Indiana. $500.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1965-Chevy-...alvage_Parts_Cars&hash=item19df75e6a6&vxp=mtr


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

holy moley


RUFFCUTT said:


> *Sept. 28th and﻿ 29th, 2013 Pierce, Nebraska*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

3800 craigslist.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

richards69impala said:


> View attachment 672938
> View attachment 672939
> 3800 craigslist.


DAMN, THAT LOOKS LIKE A NICE BUILDER. SOMEDAY I`M GONNA GET A 64 RAGTOP. THOSE 64`S JUST GOTTA LOOK TO THEM,,,,, TIMELESS!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Caballo said:


> Some dude has this for sale in Indiana. $500.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1965-Chevy-...alvage_Parts_Cars&hash=item19df75e6a6&vxp=mtr


LOOKS LIKE THEM TREES ARE KEEPING THAT 65 ON LOCKDOWN


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Caballo said:


> Some dude has this for sale in Indiana. $500.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1965-Chevy-...alvage_Parts_Cars&hash=item19df75e6a6&vxp=mtr


LOOKS LIKE THEM TREES ARE KEEPING THAT 65 ON LOCKDOWN


----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

CORMA65 said:


> View attachment 679279
> View attachment 679280
> View attachment 679281



This was a 2 Door Sedan (POST)


----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

CORMA65 said:


> This was a 2 Door Sedan (POST)


so..........? haha


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

doctahouse said:


>


damn


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

*i know where theres a 58 like this all rotten...in el sobrante old guy wants 1500*



Caballo said:


>


 Ive been keeping it to myself tho..... it would be good trading material tho


----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)

66 IMPALA VERT is DEAD :angel:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


>


isnt this the one that was on okoldies for like 25k A while back?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> isnt this the one that was on okoldies for like 25k A while back?


`OL JOHN PEEPER
GOOD `OL BOY USED TO FIND ALOT NICE BUILDERS YEARS AGO


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

Skim said:


> o damn that's the ultimate find



Looks like this post is from a few years ago. Not sure what happened...but I just picked her up!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> isnt this the one that was on okoldies for like 25k A while back?


Your Right This Guy Posted It On Graigslist About A Month Ago... Skim Made A Topic On It Also... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...95-another-craigslist-scam-59-rag-5500-a.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> Your Right This Guy Posted It On Graigslist About A Month Ago... Skim Made A Topic On It Also... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...95-another-craigslist-scam-59-rag-5500-a.html


Yea I saw it on there too


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

RUFFCUTT said:


> *Sept. 28th and﻿ 29th, 2013 Pierce, Nebraska*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's going to be insane! I'm trying to get out there.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> That's going to be insane! I'm trying to get out there.


the red/white 63 is already up to about 25k on proxibid. Shits insane to me, that's convertible money if I had it.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

:tears:


----------



## el jr (Apr 12, 2011)

marcho74 said:


> View attachment 626860


I


I think i've seen this one for sale before, in North or South Carolina, some classic car place was selling it. If it is, I read that the previous owner tried to make a convertible out of it and just gave up on it :nosad:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 688889
> 
> :tears:






:scrutinize::scrutinize::scrutinize::scrutinize: NICE


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

This was up for grabs today at CO -PART. Think it had a reserve at 23k...don't know if it sold.


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

doctahouse said:


>



65 with a 66 front clip, don't see that very often


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

56' Buick Special


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

that buick would be sick!!!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

doctahouse said:


>


Holy shit those are some huge deer antlers. Must be a great hunting area.


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

firme63ragtop said:


> Heres one i'm trying to save . :biggrin:



This post was from a few years ago. Not sure what happened on the save but I worked a deal out with owner and picked her up. Going to put her up until other projects are done. !!!!


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

Gloss Hogg said:


> 65 with a 66 front clip, don't see that very often


WTF? :twak:


----------



## siix5conv (Aug 12, 2010)

DAMM


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

Just saved this 61 Belair this weekend!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

kilo1965 said:


> This post was from a few years ago. Not sure what happened on the save but I worked a deal out with owner and picked her up. Going to put her up until other projects are done. !!!!


POST UP SOME PICS OF HOW IT LOOKS WITHOUT THE SNOW


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Id tow both of them fours quik if I had the cash!!!!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

3500 for the pair


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

doctahouse said:


> 3500 for the pair


Very salvageable. You found some good shit man.


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> 3500 for the pair


What's the location?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

WestsideRider said:


> What's the location?


Just outside Edmonton, Alberta


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Is it a long process to have someone bring them to an American Border? Any Tariffs, Taxes, document fee's or anything special needed to get them across? Thanks!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

WestsideRider said:


> Is it a long process to have someone bring them to an American Border? Any Tariffs, Taxes, document fee's or anything special needed to get them across? Thanks!


it can get expensive bringing them across


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

doctahouse said:


>





doctahouse said:


>





doctahouse said:


> Just outside Edmonton, Alberta


Is this the same guy you told me about him a while back, brother?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

bump


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

WestsideRider said:


> Is it a long process to have someone bring them to an American Border? Any Tariffs, Taxes, document fee's or anything special needed to get them across? Thanks!


Easy as long as you know what you're doing and you have a good Customs agent. On a good day, takes 10mins to get through.

The best way is the title/registration, and you're good to go. No taxes until you go to register in your home state. Whatever you state tax is, that's what you pay according to your bill of sale amount.

You can get it across without title too but is typically brought in as parts. That can be tricky though and the customs agent can say yes or no.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

lilo said:


> Is this the same guy you told me about him a while back, brother?


No, different. I'll see the guy who has these two 64's listed above this weekend but I think the rag is sold.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

damm sopmebody needs to save all them impalas from up north atleast the rags


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

doctahouse said:


> Easy as long as you know what you're doing and you have a good Customs agent. On a good day, takes 10mins to get through.
> 
> The best way is the title/registration, and you're good to go. No taxes until you go to register in your home state. Whatever you state tax is, that's what you pay according to your bill of sale amount.
> 
> You can get it across without title too but is typically brought in as parts. That can be tricky though and the customs agent can say yes or no.



I can vouch for this process. it works.. Thx to the homie Q...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

kilo1965 said:


> I can vouch for this process. it works.. Thx to the homie Q...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:




I should also add, you'll need a passport and a clean prior history with the law. Pardons are even questionable.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> I should also add, you'll need a passport and a clean prior history with the law. Pardons are even questionable.


:wow:


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

Craigslist 1500


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


>


Woundnt mind having that. Love wagons.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

KERRBSS said:


> Woundnt mind having that. Love wagons.


It's too bad that our weather and grass make these cars as rusted as they usually are. I have a customer in Southern Alberta that has 3 of those 58' wagons but in a two door configuration. Hopefully he'll send some completed pictures.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> It's too bad that our weather and grass make these cars as rusted as they usually are. I have a customer in Southern Alberta that has 3 of those 58' wagons but in a two door configuration. Hopefully he'll send some completed pictures.


The 2 door would be even better. Michigan cars arnt any better.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

doctahouse said:


> I should also add, you'll need a passport and a clean prior history with the law. Pardons are even questionable.


I caught a Fed case 15 years ago so I will take that Canadian Agents will frown upon that :banghead: I will just meet them on the American Border.


----------



## sturmgewehr (Sep 2, 2010)

Rescued this 70 caprice sunday   also was a nice Riviera rotting away


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

WestsideRider said:


> I caught a Fed case 15 years ago so I will take that Canadian Agents will frown upon that :banghead: I will just meet them on the American Border.


ya fuck Dudley do right! act like Bitches about Americans wanting to go in for a min. but have no issues letting real criminals slide through to the US from there! :thumbsdown:


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

danny_boy_65 said:


> ya fuck Dudley do right! act like Bitches about Americans wanting to go in for a min. but have no issues letting real criminals slide through to the US from there! :thumbsdown:


I Hear that one.. They let some rapeO cross the border and fool ended up here in seattle, " and what do you know" he molested a kid in west seattle..


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

danny_boy_65 said:


> ya fuck Dudley do right! act like Bitches about Americans wanting to go in for a min. but have no issues letting real criminals slide through to the US from there! :thumbsdown:


You've got it all twisted. When you come to Canada from the US, you deal with Canada Customs and subject to our laws. When you go from Canada into the US, you have to deal with US Customs. If there is any questionable people entering the US, the responsibility of who is allowed and who is not is solely on US Customs not Canada.

I should hope anybody in their right mind would have no problems with a system that doesn't allow criminals in. If the system deems your crime is pardonable, so be it, come on in.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

doctahouse said:


>


THose belong to "fast Eddie"right?
Tried buying 60 impala parts off him,but he'll only auction them on ebay:facepalm:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

richards69impala said:


> View attachment 809218
> View attachment 809226
> Craigslist 1500


SAW PICS ON ANOTHER THREAD WITH A HARDTOP BODY WITH GOOD 1/4`S TO SAVE THIS DROP


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

lowdeville said:


> THose belong to "fast Eddie"right?
> Tried buying 60 impala parts off him,but he'll only auction them on ebay:facepalm:


Not sure? They were listed in Winnipeg. He must like paying eBay and PayPal fees???


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

doctahouse said:


> You've got it all twisted. When you come to Canada from the US, you deal with Canada Customs and subject to our laws. When you go from Canada into the US, you have to deal with US Customs. If there is any questionable people entering the US, the responsibility of who is allowed and who is not is solely on US Customs not Canada.
> 
> I should hope anybody in their right mind would have no problems with a system that doesn't allow criminals in. If the system deems your crime is pardonable, so be it, come on in.


For argument sake I will agree with you with not letting criminals in your country! but my experience wasn't that great for being brown in a brand new Lincoln LS with a class c misdemeanor just trying to check out a nice lake over the border from Glaciers. probably had someone with something to prove that day! don't get me wrong my comment isn't aimed at the Canadian people just at the way they equate the laws. Peace. now back to Saving classic cars. (besides I hope to one day go see your country now my record is clean!lol)


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

doctahouse said:


>


 Looks like it's going to be saved!!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

doctahouse said:


> Not sure? They were listed in Winnipeg. He must like paying eBay and PayPal fees???


Gets his buddies to put proxy bids in to bump up the price where he thinks it should be......$100 parts go for $200 and I know damn well he's still got them:uh:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Canada is strict against Americans with arrest records. My dad and I drove about 6 hours to cross into Niagara, and were turned away because he had a DUI ten years ago they found in the computer. We ended up having to turn back and stay in a hotel on the NY side.


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Caballo said:


> Canada is strict against Americans with arrest records. My dad and I drove about 6 hours to cross into Niagara, and were turned away because he had a DUI ten years ago they found in the computer. We ended up having to turn back and stay in a hotel on the NY side.


Did you disclose that info up front,or did they have to look into your past to find that....?
They get pissed if you withhold info,or"forget"something that happened years ago,most times if you're up front with them,they'll let it slide,BTW us canadians face the same scrutiny going south,moreso because of your paranoia of terrorist attacks.


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


Badass truck. Looks so outta place in front of the bates motel


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


damn dude, can you even turn without them hitting your truck! lol


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

Score


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


BADASS MY BOY!!!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

was one of the other cars on top of the 4 door?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

brett said:


>


 listed on ebay levelaire ! this guys has few cars listed as "barn finds" only they were left outside the barn since the late 60s! how could you let these cars rot away , he has a few 59 caddys ,a 56 chevy rag , wtf is wwrong with people


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

lowdeville said:


> Did you disclose that info up front,or did they have to look into your past to find that....?
> They get pissed if you withhold info,or"forget"something that happened years ago,most times if you're up front with them,they'll let it slide,BTW us canadians face the same scrutiny going south,moreso because of your paranoia of terrorist attacks.


There was no chance to disclose anything or hide anything. It happened as soon as they scanned the passports at the guard window.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brett said:


> listed on ebay levelaire ! this guys has few cars listed as "barn finds" only they were left outside the barn since the late 60s! how could you let these cars rot away , he has a few 59 caddys ,a 56 chevy rag , wtf is wwrong with people


level air 58, but all the level air parts are long gone too.


----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HmF06N-hns


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HmF06N-hns


They saved that 9 like only a Bawse can


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


The pinto bumper sticker .......:facepalm:
"Constipated.....can't pass a thing" :roflmao::roflmao: Some good deals tho over there it sounds like.


----------



## Mikes1963ragtop (Jan 18, 2009)

I found these when I was out today. One is a 59 sedan delivery, and the other is a 2 door brookwood wagon.


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

glad but also sad to see my topic still rolling like a champ


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

Mikes1963ragtop said:


> I found these when I was out today. One is a 59 sedan delivery, and the other is a 2 door brookwood wagon.
> View attachment 970138
> View attachment 970146
> View attachment 970154
> View attachment 970162


I'd love to see a 59 SD done up!


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

some pics i found online


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:tears:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

46'Areosedan said:


> some pics i found online


:facepalm:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Wonder whatever happened to this car  Prolly ended up in a junk yard :facepalm:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

sdropnem said:


> Wonder whatever happened to this car  Prolly ended up in a junk yard :facepalm:



I read somewhere that Jack Nicholson the actor owns it. I can't verify if that's true though.


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!








SORRY BOUT THE POLE,BUT FLICKED THIS ACE WHILE DRIVING


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

doctahouse said:


>


This one got saved and is currently being worked on.


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Dammiiittt


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Caballo said:


> I read somewhere that Jack Nicholson the actor owns it. I can't verify if that's true though.


 Can u imagine him rolling it to a Laker game!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

62 I came across today 





























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Found this 64 earlier this week




















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> 62 I came across today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Would roll :rimshot:


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

sdropnem said:


> Would roll :rimshot:


Trying to work on a deal for this 62 can't leave it sitting in the field like this


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah. .......go for it!


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

sdropnem said:


> Yeah. .......go for it!


Made him an offer for it just waiting to hear back from him


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Found this 58 last fall











Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

This 62 in the same field as the 58











Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Good deal i see you found a lot of goodies. Yes theres still plenty out there.if they can stop scrapping them instead of saving them


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Found this 1958 Impala today





























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

doctahouse said:


>


Damn!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> Found this 1958 Impala today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lotta goods left on that


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

Any one kno of someone who is selling 1962 impala vert tags title ?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

doctahouse said:


>


Did you save this?


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

doctahouse said:


>


Where is this 61?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

binky79 said:


> Did you save this?


I considered it as it has some nice options on it. Power rear window, luggage rack and posi. Tail gate was rusted out and the quarters are rough too. Too much work to restore it. 



binky79 said:


> Where is this 61?


Ontario, Canada


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

shanedog said:


> Any one kno of someone who is selling 1962 impala vert tags title ?


i got 64 rag


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

doctahouse said:


>


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

doctahouse said:


>


Damn!!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


>


Story?


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

Caballo said:


>


Where is that car??


----------



## kilo1965 (Sep 17, 2008)

KERRBSS said:


> Story?



I know you picked up the car


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

kilo1965 said:


> I know you picked up the car


Me? No way. Not a 57 dood and defiantly not a hardtop dood.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:tears:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 1208722


:fool2:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

KERRBSS said:


>


Might be rotting away....but somebody's buying it. Not too far from me.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

KERRBSS said:


> Story?


Listed in Wiseton, Saskatchewan. Asking $3000 the way it sits. The "rust is not extensive" ..... heard that one before lol


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Saving this 58 




























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> Saving this 58
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the car from the godfather II to the right of the '58


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> Saving this 58
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.....you're ambitious!!! That's a massive undertaking.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

LURCH63 said:


> thats the car from the godfather II to the right of the '58


I think that's a 57 Ford but the lower yellow part and trim looks custom


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

doctahouse said:


> I think that's a 57 Ford but the lower yellow part and trim looks custom


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't believe it's a ferd.


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

doctahouse said:


> Damn.....you're ambitious!!! That's a massive undertaking.


I'm able to get that 58 for free another guy here wants about $200 for this 58 I'm gonna check out, he was saying the dash front clip and panels were in good shape 











Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's that car beside the 58



















Also found a pair of 59 El Caminos at another satellite install I was at



























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> I'm able to get that 58 for free another guy here wants about $200 for this 58 I'm gonna check out, he was saying the dash front clip and panels were in good shape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better grab that 62 too


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> Here's that car beside the 58
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I want that 59 how much?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> Saving this 58
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post more pics when you are picking it up


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

KERRBSS said:


> Damn I want that 59 how much?


Not sure the guy who owned them wasn't around I left my name and number and told him to get back to me if they were for sale, apparently they have been there since early 1990


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

BigVics58 said:


> Post more pics when you are picking it up


Defiantly will I'll also throw on some pics of the other 58 and any other impala he may have when I go to check that car out


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

BigVics58 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


In hillbilly country. Gonna be taking a trip soon to try and bring it home to match the 59.


----------



## LilVill (Apr 16, 2014)

alot of these up here in new hampshire maine area


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> i got 64 rag


Title an tags how much?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> Damn.....you're ambitious!!! That's a massive undertaking.


If the floors are solid
I bought a ragtop sitting out with leaves up to the door bottoms, when we moved it to buy it, no metal left from the doors down


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

MR.59 said:


> If the floors are solid
> I bought a ragtop sitting out with leaves up to the door bottoms, when we moved it to buy it, no metal left from the doors down


That's one hellva surprise. Up here, if it's been sitting in the grass or was driven in the winter, more than likely it will need floors. Very hard to find a car with solid floors unless it was stored indoors.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.mystarcollectorcar.com/3...stars-the-reality-behind-the-fallen-star.html


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

63 vert am trying to save


----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## CORMA65 (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

ABLOWBOY said:


> View attachment 1250594
> 63 vert am trying to save


Handle it!


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> Saving this 58
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a fun project. Lmk if you find any 1961 impala stuff.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

KERRBSS said:


>


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

sickthree said:


> Looks like a fun project. Lmk if you find any 1961 impala stuff.


It should be, it will but a lot of work but well worth the time. For sure if I come across anything I'll let you know. Check out 

perrysprojectcars.com

That's a place just outside of Edmonton he had two 61 impalas listed not long ago


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Couple finds from today



































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> Couple finds from today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was that at Coyote?


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

doctahouse said:


> Was that at Coyote?


Yep everything except the Red 63 SS and 64 Wagon he has some good Impala Biscayne Belair stuff 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

These are some I found earlier this spring 



















































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

:banghead:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

LaMuerte79 said:


> View attachment 1270050
> :banghead:


Texas? ????


----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

:yes: *​yessir in west texas.*


----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)

58 4dr



















62 2dr and a 65 SS just above it.

There is a 68 custom,68 wagon,70 4DRHT and atleast 8 71-76 2dr and to many 4dr to count all in the same yard.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

LaMuerte79 said:


> :yes: *​yessir in west texsurrounding/B]*


*

Nice you can definitely tell from the landscape lol. I grew up in north texas so I am familiar with the surrounding. I'd like to have that one*


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

55 rag on ebay right now, located in Michigan. $700 so far.


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Caballo said:


> 55 rag on ebay right now, located in Michigan. $700 so far.


damn poor 55 rag


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

Caballo said:


>


This pic reminds me of going to the junkyard with my dad back in like 1980 and climbing up 2 or 3 cars high to pull a sun visor or tail light for the family wagon. Chevy of course.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Caballo said:


>


Ouch


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

On ebay right now


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Would roll :rimshot:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Found another ebay rag














































For only $1k you too can be a part of the deuce rag family.


----------



## 62_Belair (Jul 10, 2014)

are any of these wrecks for sale? @rags_87caddy


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

62_Belair said:


> are any of these wrecks for sale? @rags_87caddy


Yep Everything I posted guys have for sale, Which ones were you thinking of ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

KERRBSS said:


>


DAMN


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

should have this in a week )


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Caballo said:


> Found another ebay rag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lawd that's rough


----------



## el jr (Apr 12, 2011)

Caballo said:


>


I spot 3 customs in this picture  that's sad....


----------



## el jr (Apr 12, 2011)

Caballo said:


>


"Wrapped the 64 around the telephone pole" lol


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

This vato has the coolest lawnmower storage I've ever seen.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

This one needs too many parts


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

SAVED


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ABLOWBOY said:


> View attachment 1384089
> SAVED


damn lots of work. GL


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

LURCH63 said:


> damn lots of work. GL


 thanks .. I have most of the stuff new already


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ABLOWBOY said:


> thanks .. I have most of the stuff new already


Thats cool your still chiping away at your rides


----------



## Shortyz_63 (Jun 11, 2008)

Any wrecked up 63's project for sale


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Couple finds from today






































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DEESTREY (Feb 6, 2010)

Saved this one from a junkyard three days ago. If anyone got parts hit me up


----------



## DEESTREY (Feb 6, 2010)

Here it sat before


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Aw man you got your work cut out for you! Good luck with the build :thumbsup:


----------



## imp58-64 (Oct 7, 2006)

save the 62 ragtop make a conversion rag


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

1996 SS Throwback ATL Dope boy Edition.....put out to pasture..too many memories to let Her go....
Custom paint, billet grill,24 inch Asanti, custom gutz, the rear is bagged.......


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Seen these today in Manville ab





























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

saved this one just for parts


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi five

More should do the same..... At the very least


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

KERRBSS said:


>


layin' frame. literally.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Caballo said:


>


I'll take it. Where do I pick it up?


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Caballo said:


>


OOOOH WEEEEE


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


> Good lawd that's rough


If you look closley you will see moonshine still & bigfoot standing next to tree! LOL!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

og58pontiac said:


>


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

KERRBSS said:


> my homie came across the find of the century
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

^^^^wow!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I know its not an impala & its a four door but still....,


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Parts car :cheesy:


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

Caballo said:


>


That puts a pain in my chest :tears:


----------



## DEESTREY (Feb 6, 2010)

what's left of a 64 vert


----------



## DEESTREY (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## DEESTREY (Feb 6, 2010)

View attachment 1430402


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

DEESTREY said:


> what's left of a 64 vert


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

DEESTREY said:


> View attachment 1430298
> what's left of a 64 vert





DEESTREY said:


> View attachment 1430386



What's funny is some fool will rebuild that too cause he got a good deal lol


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

ITS an oil rich province!!!! thats why the expensive cost on a resto !! ppl working at Mc Dicks make $25.00hr


----------



## Rambler69 (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

doctahouse said:


>


:wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

doctahouse said:


>


I can fix that


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

KERRBSS said:


> I can fix that


Just a little bit of CLR should do the trick


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

58 rag


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

My impala project is sitting in storage right now till my street caddy is done 








Needs floor and trunk pans and more than likely quarters


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Saw this abandoned one on Facebook today


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Caballo said:


> Saw this abandoned one on Facebook today


Firewall looks scary...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

doctahouse said:


> Just a little bit of CLR should do the trick


CLR and a doner car


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Caballo said:


> Saw this abandoned one on Facebook today


does it say 409 under the flags?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Skim said:


> 58 rag


the new project?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> does it say 409 under the flags?


It's a 409 car .....flags and shape of valve covers say so ....somebody better save this one


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SouthSide76 said:


> It's a 409 car .....flags and shape of valve covers say so ....somebody better save this one


I LET A 62 409 RAG SLIP THROUGH MY HANDS BEFORE
WISH I HAD HUNG ON TIGHTER


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

damnnn. a lot of these need some attention. dont let them rot away


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

that dude skim could fix this shit no problem...


DEESTREY said:


> View attachment 1430298
> what's left of a 64 vert


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Caballo said:


>


Ohh fuuck.....


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

On ebay right now.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

4 the Vin # :dunno:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Also on ebay


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

sdropnem said:


> 4 the Vin # :dunno:


That would be worth getting. Especially if they have a good title for it. Don't forget the trim tag too.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks worth saving. The problem is people be wanting like $18K for junk, and I occasionally see decent 60 rags for around $27K.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Caballo said:


> That would be worth getting. Especially if they have a good title for it. Don't forget the trim tag too.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Someone on facebook found this one


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

At least it's dry out there....


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Saw this one today


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Caballo said:


> Saw this one today


 Must needed the driveshaft bad!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Somebody on fartbook posted this car they found. Check it out. Seems like it would make a nice cruiser.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Caballo said:


> Saw this one today





KERRBSS said:


> Must needed the driveshaft bad!


 ? Can't see em


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

In Japan. I suspect some lowriders end up like this over there too.































interior has sitting water


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Caballo said:


> In Japan. I suspect some lowriders end up like this over there too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like it hasnt lost any value as far as im concerned...it was a peice of shit when it was brand new...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


>





Loco 61 said:


>


Damn. I bet the complete lower halves of those cars are rotted. Restoring them would be a near miracle.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I guess this antique Harley seen better days


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Caballo said:


> Damn. I bet the complete lower halves of those cars are rotted. Restoring them would be a near miracle.


Restoring the lower half of these cars is easier then you think. It's fitting quarters that suck


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

KERRBSS said:


> Restoring the lower half of these cars is easier then you think. It's fitting quarters that suck


Should I post some of my pics up in here lol?


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Caballo said:


>


damn. hes getting ready to do a frame off.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

KERRBSS said:


> Restoring the lower half of these cars is easier then you think. It's fitting quarters that suck


Metal work ain't easy. Otherwise everyone would be doing it. Big C (and maybe you too) are just on a different level.


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Caballo said:


>


I laughed my ass ass off at this!?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Here are a few of about my 1000 pics I have took over the past few years lol. You can see more of them on my ig page @six4chevy


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

big C said:


>


I've been hoping to find a decent 59 El Camino project for a while now. When I do find them, they're always far away, like Oregon or Idaho or Pennsylvania...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE=big C;21586322]




[/QUOTE]


Going Back In The Earth..


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Loco 61 said:


> QUOTE=big C;21586322]



Going Back In The Earth..[/QUOTE]pretty much lol.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Someone found this one in Uruguay


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

that wagon looks straight


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah. Not a bad find for wagon fans. Some other guy found all these together in OK.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

A couple more recent finds


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Caballo said:


> A couple more recent finds


someone just found a vault of gold


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

59 caddy and a bunch of fish


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Paul kersey (Mar 9, 2013)

Caballo le gustan los hombres.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

lil clr and starting fluid should do the trick on these two buties!!!!!! lol


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## mattaos (Apr 9, 2013)

Finally got my "pulled her outta woods" story


----------



## mattaos (Apr 9, 2013)

Had to cut down half the forest to get the bitch out.


----------



## mattaos (Apr 9, 2013)

Couple others i picked up.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

mattaos said:


> View attachment 1642873
> View attachment 1642881
> View attachment 1642897
> Had to cut down half the forest to get the bitch out.


:yes: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

mattaos said:


> View attachment 1642873
> View attachment 1642881
> View attachment 1642897
> Had to cut down half the forest to get the bitch out.


I REMEMBER A 58 RAGTOP I JUST COULD NOT GET TO!!
THIS COME OUTTA TENN.?


----------



## mattaos (Apr 9, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> I REMEMBER A 58 RAGTOP I JUST COULD NOT GET TO!!
> THIS COME OUTTA TENN.?


Louisiana, was on craigslist for $500.00 Thot is was another scam. Made the dude drive out to the car and take a pic of his hand next to the car with 3 fingers out----hahah


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

mattaos said:


> Louisiana, was on craigslist for $500.00 Thot is was another scam. Made the dude drive out to the car and take a pic of his hand next to the car with 3 fingers out----hahah
> View attachment 1642977


scored!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

mattaos said:


> Louisiana, was on craigslist for $500.00 Thot is was another scam. Made the dude drive out to the car and take a pic of his hand next to the car with 3 fingers out----hahah
> View attachment 1642977


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

mattaos said:


> Louisiana, was on craigslist for $500.00 Thot is was another scam. Made the dude drive out to the car and take a pic of his hand next to the car with 3 fingers out----hahah
> View attachment 1642977


nice!!


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

mattaos said:


> Louisiana, was on craigslist for $500.00 Thot is was another scam. Made the dude drive out to the car and take a pic of his hand next to the car with 3 fingers out----hahah
> View attachment 1642977


:roflmao:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Tt


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

DKM ATX said:


> Tt


T?


----------



## mattaos (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## mattaos (Apr 9, 2013)

Snatched this one off fleebay at the last 10 seconds. looks like a good donor for my vert.


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

mattaos said:


> View attachment 1727026
> View attachment 1727034
> Snatched this one off fleebay at the last 10 seconds. looks like a good donor for my vert.


Sad to see it get cut up as a donar, looks like a good builder


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

mattaos said:


> View attachment 1727026
> View attachment 1727034
> Snatched this one off fleebay at the last 10 seconds. looks like a good donor for my vert.


Looks fairly solid?? Its a damn shame....not a easy car to find esp complete....I don't understand why dudes take cars like this and ruin them...cant cry in the next few years when there gone and cant find solid builders no more......wanna sell the rims?


----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

Lucky finds .... Untouched Canadian rollers


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## Funkster1503 (Jan 15, 2016)

Not Really An Impala Fan More Of A Regal. But Still That's Hella Sad Oh Well People Can't Appreciate True Beauty :facepalm:


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

might have to get this one


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Hell yeah,get that 60',that looks like a good old yard there...


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

oldsoul said:


> Hell yeah,get that 60',that looks like a good old yard there...









heres another pic


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

solid 63wagon


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ABES1963 said:


> View attachment 1817593
> might have to get this one


she looks crunchy inside and out!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ABES1963 said:


> View attachment 1817617
> solid 63wagon


Thats like 1/4 of a car.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> she looks crunchy inside and out!


Salty and crunchy


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Get them cars rollin.*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

car88 said:


> *Get them cars rollin.*


:rimshot:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:facepalm::banghead::loco:


----------

